#ubuntu-si 2011-06-20
<bogdanov_> cop out
<bogdanov_> dobr film
<bogdanov_> zadev stave
<bogdanov_> tntntnt
<bogdanov_> :))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: [rešeno] Android in Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4998/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Ubuntu sedaj podpira hibride odtise ISO  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5001/new/posts/
<napsy> pozna kdo web storitev ki lahko posilja sms-e?
<Kami_> napsy: twilio.com
<Kami_> napsy: develop account mas free neve kr dosti smsov
<Kami_> napsy: pa drugace je tud kr cheap
<Kami_> napsy: pa clickatell je se en
<Kami_> napsy: samo twilio ma lepsi site :P
<Kami_> napsy: pa api
<napsy> no sj js bi sam tk naredu
<Kami_> napsy: problem je ker so pred kratkim ukinli posiljanje v eu v ene drzave pri twilio
<napsy> ce se mi neki sesuje da me obvesti
<Kami_> napsy: use cloudkick.com :P
<Kami_> napsy: mamo sms alterte
<upd> ola
<napsy> hm kul
<napsy> gre to vse pod bookmarke
<upd> pride kdo v kranj na pivo ß :/
<Kami_> napsy: mislim da ma free develop account tud nekaj smsjev na mesec free
<upd> ?
<napsy> Kami_: a clickatell?
<Kami_> napsy: am twilio je pred kratkim mislim da ukino
<Kami_> napsy: mi pri cloudkick usamo twilio za us customers oz numbers, clickatell pa za eu
<Kami_> twilio je drugace kul kr majo lepi api pa to
<napsy> hm ok
<Kami_> oa tud nekaj mas free
<Kami_> pri clickatel se ne spomnim ce mas kaj free
<nafisa> upd, v kranj?
<nafisa> :S
<napsy> kul tnx
<upd> nafisa: da .d
<nafisa> kaj naj js na drugem koncu slovenije, upd ?
<upd> ne vem prid na kebap pa pivo :)
<upd> em ka pa si ti zdej
<upd> kje je drug konc  slovenije
<upd> :>
<upd> eh ja
<nafisa> Å¡tajerska
<upd> heh cool :)
<upd> ehhh se za 25 minut imam batarije
<nafisa> google docs skos ven meče, da ne morem delit dokumenta ... at that time ...
<nafisa> try again later
<nafisa> jebem jim ježa
<nafisa> oz.
<nafisa> Sorry, sharing is unavailable at this time. Please try again later.
<upd> zapri pa se 1x odpri
<upd> pa se 1x
<upd> pa se 2x
<upd> pa se 3x..
<upd> pol u 7 gre parado..
<upd> 8*
<upd> mayday! mayday! We'r going down.
<CrazyLemon> its juneday its juneday!
<nafisa> jebote internet ....
<nafisa> ugotovila sem, da me rajcajo visoki mariborčani ... bolj športne postave :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡portne?????
<CrazyLemon> WTF!?????!?????'
<CrazyLemon> pa ti veš da športna postava pomeni da nima več k 90kg..al kok je tvoja meja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> 80 kil je spodnja meja ...
<CrazyLemon> a zdej je že 80..no ok :D
<nafisa> saj je skos 80 ... mona
<CrazyLemon> sj kul :>
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj pa visoki Ljubljančani ... bolj športne postave? A če je iz Lj poj ni kul?
<nafisa> pa če je človek visok nad 180 ...
<nafisa> LorD_DDooM, živim v LJ 8 let ...
<nafisa> ajd, 7 pa pol ...
<nafisa> pa sem jih velik skos dala
<nafisa> samo ... najbl me rajcajo mariborčani :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa in kaj bo tvoj reku na te tvoje ugotovitve?? se bo mogu začet ukvarjat s športom bužček :S
<nafisa> saj se ukvarja s Å¡portom, mona
<andrejz> ja saj na konc boš ugotovila da so pa to ljubljančani, k v LJ niso bili na faks sprejeti pa so šli v MB :D
<CrazyLemon> no..online šah pa že ni šport
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> lol andrejz :))
<nafisa> andrejz, so tile naši mariborčani ... ni panike, veš
<andrejz> vidim da BSDM širiš :)
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> nea Å¡tekam, jebote
<CrazyLemon> širi ona že neki..sam ni to bsdm :p
<andrejz> ja a nisi šla v MB podružnico ustanovit al kako?
<nafisa> ammm ... neeeeeeeee?*??????????
<andrejz> aha, ok ;)
<nafisa> kako podružnico?
<andrejz> mal te dražim, ne smeš vsake stvari na ubuntu.si resno vzet
<nafisa> če ne vem, na kaj misliš ... men so rekli, če bi v MB duplicirala naš klub ... zato ... :D
<andrejz> no saj pol lahko pa ubuntu širiš med rajo :)
<andrejz> med športnimi mariborčani
<nafisa> z njimi se ne pogovarjam o računalnikih :D
<nafisa> no, zdej veš, kako podružnico, andrejz ??
<andrejz> ja, zdaj mi je vse kristalno jasno :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: [rešeno] dpkg: error processing  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4997/new/posts/
<sasa84> wuf wuf
<nafisa> sem te že vprašala ... rabš mojo novo ovratnco?
<alyosha> omg kako sem zapal
<alyosha> nič mi ni jasno še vedno
<sasa84> ooo ljoškoooo
 * sasa84 ugrizne alyosha 
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> nafisa, ma ne... že 2 dni nažigam händla...ne rabm nč druzga ;)
<nafisa> alyosha, kuko loh zaspiš?
<nafisa> kubanc, mona :P :*
<CrazyLemon> ne mara te :/
<kubanc> nafisa, lol nimam nbene kontre za mono :D
<nafisa> :P
<kubanc> ke koza mogoce :D
<nafisa> tud to vela :)
<nafisa> drugače sm pa psička ;)
<nafisa> če kter pozna kero, ko bi pozirala za akt ... mi lahko javi ...
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<sasa84> o kubanc o bogdanov :)
<bogdanov> o sasa84 :)
<kubanc> kuga je zdej babe :P
<nafisa> ki so babe?
<nafisa> kubanc, ki ti videš babe?
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> pasulj ... ke dobro :)
<bogdanov> :))
<kubanc> ma kaki pasulj
<kubanc> divjacinki golaz
<kubanc> mona
<kubanc> :P
<bogdanov> kubanc dj zrihti ksne kubanke
<bogdanov> lol :))
<zdobersek> zihr si mislu cigare :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> fora je k je padu jst pa napisem haha
<alyosha> nafisa sem bral eno boring obnovo in sem zaspal
<alyosha> kaj češ
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ti js pošlem kako "boring" zgodbico? :D
<alyosha> hehehe ne danes :p
<alyosha> se mam za učit
<alyosha> oz. prebrat te zadeve
<alyosha> za angleščino
<alyosha> drugo se ni kaj dosti učit:)
<alyosha> ti se kr spomneš kako zgleda ustno?
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> najprej je eno vprašanje o eni od knjig ...
<nafisa> morš debatirat pa pripovedovat o tem ...
<alyosha> to vem..čeprav naj bi blo 3. uprašanje o eni od knjig ma to je useeno
<nafisa> pol ste dobil ene teme ... ne vem ... časopisje al obnova hiše ...
<alyosha> nisem dobil nobenih tem
<nafisa> neki tazga ... te neki o tem vpraša ... pa tvoje mnenje ...
<nafisa> pa jst se spomnem, da me je vprašala, če rada berem te revije ... trači pa te fore ...
<nafisa> kako najraje dostopam do novic ...
<nafisa> ej, kako lahko preko remote desktop dostopam do bratovega računalnika?
<nafisa> on ima w7
<alyosha> nebi vedo
<alyosha> nisem 7ke uporabljal sploh
<alyosha> poglej če obstaja kašen Teamviewer al kj podobnega
<nafisa> ne ne ... hočem tko dostopat ... kolegu na XP sem prišla ...
<nafisa> preko rdesktop oa IPja
<alyosha> ma kolkor vem mora na winih met aktiviran remote
<alyosha> če nima nastavljeno je po defaultu izklopljeno
<alyosha> al ne?
<nafisa> saj sem ga zdele aktivirala
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> ja pol pa prek ipja conectaj na remote ne
<alyosha> isto kot si unemu na xpje:D
<nafisa> Autoselected keyboard map sl
<nafisa> ERROR: **.***.***.**: unable to connect
<alyosha> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images%20/2/ivar.jpg/sr=1
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<Pepelka> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<nafisa> hehe, alyosha
<nafisa> dobra fora
<alyosha> huda je una ja:D
<alyosha> iVar
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj ti Å¡e nisi uposobla
<alyosha> povezave?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> aja nafisa kaj pri ang. tudi listke vlečeš ko pri slo?
<nafisa> to se pa ne spomnem
<nafisa> verjetno
<zeitgerist00000> oj
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> čigav si pa ti?
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> <zeitgerist00000> oj morem kupit novo graficno.. kaj veste kaksne parametre morem gledat da se ujame s maticno
<alyosha> zeitgerist00000 gledat moraš da ti paše na vodilo ki g amaš na grafični
<alyosha> matični
<alyosha> največkrat AGP
<zeitgerist00000> pci express
<alyosha> so pa tudi PCI oz. PCI express
<alyosha> no to
<alyosha> ti mroaš kupit grafično da je PCI Express
<zeitgerist00000> to je dovolj al tudi kksen mb al mhz?
<alyosha> oz. za PCI expres
<alyosha> več ko je bolše bo:)
<alyosha> odvisno za kaj rabiš no
<zeitgerist00000> ma samo da je ne igram igric
<alyosha> če maš za kak pisarniški pc nerabiš nič...čeza igrice pa malo pogooglakj
<alyosha> pogooglaj:D
<alyosha> pa kaj matična nima integrirane?
<zeitgerist00000> na stari pise gddr3 to ima kaj veze?
<zeitgerist00000> newem
<alyosha> niti ne
<alyosha> pa maš zadaj na pcju na matični
<alyosha> priključek
<zeitgerist00000> bom proval uzgat brez graficne
<alyosha> za monitor
<alyosha> VGA
<zeitgerist00000> tisti plav ne
<alyosha> DVI?
<alyosha> bel
<zeitgerist00000> grem pogledat caki
<alyosha> malo daljši in ožji kot VGA
<alyosha> brb 30s:)
<nafisa> 30 s je mimo, alyosha
<zeitgerist00000> ne nimam na maticni
<zeitgerist00000> je en vjola ful dolj in en plav
<nafisa> grem jst na češnjo ...
<zeitgerist00000> ampak tisti plav je samec in bil mogu bit samica ce bi hotu priklucit monitor ::)
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> sepravi nimaš onboard nič
<zeitgerist00000> e ne  :)
<alyosha> maš slučajno model od matične
<alyosha> kje pri roki?
<zeitgerist00000> hm
<zeitgerist00000> caki
<alyosha> če maš škatlo odprto
<alyosha> vidiš tam
<zeitgerist00000> gigabyte gam56s-s3
<alyosha> sj če si prej mel PCI Express pol tudi zdj nabavi tašno pa maš mir
<alyosha> no da vidimo
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> yes yes
<zeitgerist00000> ja sej ce je dovolj da je pci express je ok.. dovolj da ne ragi gledat se kksen mb ali mhz ali ddr3  in take :)
<alyosha> ma ne ne
<alyosha> najbolj navadno kupi
<alyosha> če nimaš za igrice
<zeitgerist00000> aha ok ok
<zeitgerist00000> vazno da je pci express pol
<zeitgerist00000> hvala ej
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> samo zdj tu gledam ne
<alyosha> da majo tudi PCI express 2.0
<alyosha> kar pa mislim da tebi ne gre not
<alyosha> moraš gledat da je 1.0
<zeitgerist00000> aha
<alyosha> čaki lih gledam tu
<alyosha> da vidim točno
<zeitgerist00000> ok
<alyosha> hmm nisem 100% tko da bo najbolše da prašaš tam ko boš kupu
<alyosha> ker ti maš 1 priključeš PCI-E x16
<alyosha> 2.0 pa kolkor tu razumem je x32
<alyosha> in nisem siguren da paše
<alyosha> brb
<zeitgerist00000> do zdej sem mew kartico graficno saphire x1950pro
<zeitgerist00000> ok ok bom presal
<zeitgerist00000> hvala za vse
<LorD_DDooM> Grafične za PCI-E 2.1 so načeloma kompatibilne s 1.x sloti.
<LorD_DDooM> Tako da lahko najnovejšo kartico rukneš v starejši slot, vendar bo pač delovalo na 1.x protokolu
<LorD_DDooM> Fajn pa je sprobat prej, ker lahko da določena plata vseeno ne podpira 2.1 ...  ni 100% kompatibilno
<alyosha> se mi je zdlo ja da piše tko samo mi je blo malo čudno:) ker tu pravi da ima 2.0 32lane conector
<alyosha> pci 1.x pa manj
<alyosha> oz. ne najdem nikjer kolko jih ma:)
<LorD_DDooM> 2.0 deluje na 5 GHz, 1.x pa na 2.5 GHz
<LorD_DDooM> Tak da ja 32x v 16x
<LorD_DDooM> Pač, če daš 2.1 kartico v 1.x slot, bi načeloma moralo delovati, vendar pri  nižji hitrosti
<LorD_DDooM> Ista fora kot pri AGP 4x/8x
<nafisa> uhhh ... nabrala eno velko skledo češenj ...
<nafisa> pa Å¡e jedla sem jih vmes
<CrazyLemon> wii ..naredu ustni :)
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> izpit s naredu?
<CrazyLemon> danes ustni ja
<nafisa> čestitke!
<CrazyLemon> ty
<alyosha> nafisa češnje?
<nafisa> bi te povabla na češnje velikanke ... pa si predelč
<alyosha> kaj zdj so pri vas
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> hrustavke
<CrazyLemon> dost je blo češnj za to leto :)
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> češnje pri nas so use že zgijile
<nafisa> jst jih prvič letos jem
<alyosha> lol
<nafisa> majske sem zamudila
<alyosha> pojma vi nimate tam u luknji
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> aja CrazyLemon congratulationz ane:D
<nafisa> teh sem se pa k sreči najedla zdej
<nafisa> alyosha, kdaj mate pa vi razglasitev? okol 15. julija, ne?
<alyosha> 14
<alyosha> CrazyLemon zdj nas moraš peljat na kosilo ker si naredu
<alyosha> edino pravilno bi blo
<alyosha> jaz galsujem za Ribjo kantino!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.mojrazpis.si/
<Pepelka> Moj razpis
<alyosha> kaj dela logo od ubuntuja spodaj?
<alyosha> ja no usaj je ubuntu.com ne .si
<upd> cuz they use ubuntu ?
<alyosha> ubuntu kaj usajo?
<alyosha> karkoli usajo jim negre preveč
<alyosha> tipi nevejo enih Å¡umnikov porihtat..sram jih bodi
<nafisa> kwa so to eni razpisi?
<nafisa> za job al kuko?
<alyosha> ma nevem
<alyosha> neki se trudijo
<alyosha> ma jim negre
<nafisa> hehe
<alyosha> 296 Errors, 447 warning(s)
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> najprej bi mogli kodirat drugače ...
<nafisa> ker jim šumniki niti pod razno očitno ne delajo
<nafisa> pa za openoffice je reklama spod :D
<alyosha> nič od nič je to
<nafisa> kaj že ... ej ... zakaj se mi je pod Programi znašla nova kategorija Sistemska orodja ... pa pod tem Konsole
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> ena konzola s črnim ozadjem
<nafisa> pa še zadnjič sem izvozila v PDF eno word datoteko ... pa sem označila, da ne sme bit na voljo za kopirat besedilo ...
<nafisa> ampak ga lahko kopiram ...
<nafisa> edino v windowsih se ne da
<nafisa> pa kaj že ... aja ... kolega ima en programček za vdirat v zaklenjene fajle ... pa ni mogel :D
<nafisa> v tej Konsole ... mam lahko zavihke? :S
<upd> konsole, to je verjetno neki od kde'ja in imaš lahko zavihke, pdf zaklenjen.. treba bo poggoglat, kolega se pa naj ne loti več vdiranja če nima pojma.
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti si že pojedu preveč kosil :>
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> nikoli ni preveč
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ej, če mu je v ostale PDFje ratal prit, ko so bli z geslom ... v mojega pa ne
<nafisa> pa me je vprašu, kaj to delam, da ne more :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ti si prava hekerka madona
<nafisa> bučman, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ne vem, kaj je fora ... ko tuki zaklene ... je drugo kodiranje al kuko?
<CrazyLemon> kaj ma veze kodiranje z zaklepom fajla?
<CrazyLemon> če je fajl zaklenjen ne pomeni da je zakodiran/šifriran
<nafisa> ne to ... un programček, k ga ima ... če bi bil na drugo kodiranje naštelan ... bi kaj vplivalo? glede gesla govorim
<CrazyLemon> un programček ki ga ima deluje na principu bruteforcea torej poskuša različna gesla..... in tukaj nima veze kodiranje..ker kot rečeno.. kodiranje nima veze z zaklepanjem fajla
<alyosha> povej ji crazy povej
<alyosha> si probal ze kaj bruteforceat z grafičnimi?
<alyosha> zadnjic sem bral s5 malo več je kr zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> nisem..  uni4dfx se s tem igra
<CrazyLemon> maš programček za to
<alyosha> to vem ja sem vidu
<alyosha> grafična je bolj problem:)
<alyosha> in kaj to pač daš grafično u pc
<alyosha> progy
<alyosha> in greš
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> pretty much
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> not bad not bad
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo tvojega gela naprimer nemoraš bruteforceat:p
<alyosha> ker si dal not 12 simbolov pa 36kombinacij Å¡rk Å¡tevilk in podobno:D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.golubev.com/hashgpu.htm
<Pepelka> SHA1/MD5/MD4 bruteforcer for ATI and nVidia GPUs
<alyosha> nice nice samo bi rabu eno grafično primirno
<alyosha> samo ta bruteforce ne
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da so  zdej v uporabi sha-256 ter sha-512
<alyosha> to dela na seznam gesel al kako
<CrazyLemon> pa md5 tudi ne velja več za varnega
<alyosha> al probava use kombinacije
<CrazyLemon> use kombinacije proba
<alyosha> od a-z pa od 1-9 kombinira
<CrazyLemon> seznam gesel = dictionary attack
<alyosha> ja ja sej sej
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uno ni nič
<alyosha> samo nmj kolko ljudi si da datum rojstva za geslo
<alyosha> praw so me presenetli
<CrazyLemon> jah s tem ni nič narobe..dokler ne uporabiš samo datum rojstva :)
<alyosha> sj vem da tudi ti daješ:D
<alyosha> lopov
<CrazyLemon> res je..razne kombinacije datuma :)
<nafisa> zakaj tega jst nikol nisem dajala?
<nafisa> al pa ... tiste ženske iz srednje ... k sem jih dobr poznala ... še vsaki sem prišla v vse maile
<CrazyLemon> sej pravim
<CrazyLemon> [17:44:56] <CrazyLemon> pa ti si prava hekerka madona
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> dej, nehi se norce delat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/video-hej-kaj-pa-ti-poslusas-ta-trenutek/260260
<Pepelka> Video: Hej! Kaj pa ti poslušaš ta trenutek? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> kul projekt :)
<manca_1> jebote firefox
<alyosha> forefox sux manca
<alyosha> a Å¡e  nisi vedla tega
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> manca
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> vedno pozabim da ti si pa manca
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, velik nickov mam :D
<alyosha> kao nick to ja
<alyosha> vemo usi da ti je tko ime!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> manca zalar
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> itak
<alyosha> manca potočnik
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> seveda
<alyosha> vidiš kako jz vem
<nafisa> joško ... ne šopiri se
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> joško..bruka :S
<nafisa> nam so pa očitno prenos podatkov povečal
<nafisa> iz 1/256 na 5/1
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da so Å¡li z 1 na 2 ..in iz 2 na 4
<CrazyLemon> vsaj neki takega so napisali v izjavi
<nafisa> tuki se je za full povečalo :S
<nafisa> ok, saj vseen
<nafisa> jst morem najt, kako izbrišem vse dodatke za FF
<nafisa> pa vse stare edicije
<nafisa> total izbris programa
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<nafisa> ne da ga removam pa pol inštaliram pa ima še vse isto, ko je blo prej
<nafisa> --purge?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> ok ... grem probat
<CrazyLemon> --purge zbriše vse konfiguracijske datoteke
<CrazyLemon> po tem preveri še če obstaja  folder .mozilla/
<nafisa> oky ... grem pogledat
<nafisa> folder je, ja
<nafisa> v domači mapi
<CrazyLemon> no zbriš ga
<nafisa> ne ... samo firefox mapo v njej bom
<nafisa> k mam Å¡e za eclipse noter
<nafisa> al to se lahko izbriše tudi?
<CrazyLemon> ma to za eclipse ni za tist eclipse
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> ok
<CrazyLemon> mam tudi js
<CrazyLemon> sj lahk to pustiš
<CrazyLemon> če nisi zihr
<CrazyLemon> pa zbrišeš druge datoteke
<CrazyLemon> extensions firefox pa plugins
<nafisa> sem vse zbrisala ... ko to jebe
<nafisa> saj ne bom več nucala eclipsa, če se bom na drugo univerzo prepisala
<nafisa> zdej pa nazaj inštaliram navadn sudo get-apt install ... ne?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> uhhh ... kak gesu sm si dala pr nafisi na FB
<nafisa> no, bom mela zdej FF prižgan neki časa
<nafisa> da bom vidla, če mi bo komp skešalo spet
<nafisa> pop plusa mi ne naloži
<nafisa> pa slo-zeleznice.si tud ne
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> FB mi je poslal Oprostite za težave pri prijavi v Facebook račun
<nafisa> pa sem sama geslo kiksnla :D
<CrazyLemon> nek rus mi teži na pvt
<CrazyLemon> hoče inštalirat .deb paket
<CrazyLemon> madr fakr kok je tečn
<nafisa> hehe ... men je en tečn za latex ...
<nafisa> kaj je bl tečno?
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> tale je bl tečn
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71VIAHd2HM&feature=player_embedded
<CrazyLemon> pa ga lepo pošljem na #ubuntu-ru
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Julija Kramar- Slovenija ima talent 2011 (finalni nastop)&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> sam on ne jebe 5%
<nafisa> a tis pa na #ubuntu
<nafisa> al kuko?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> js sm  na ubuntu-locoteams
<CrazyLemon> tam me najdu
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> dej mu tale link od YT ...
<nafisa> reč, naj  v besedilu najde rešitev za to :D
<nafisa> a mi lahko kdo tale YT video dol potegne?
<nafisa> meni ne rata ...
<nafisa> na winsih sem mela en free youtube downloader ...
<nafisa> edino, da probam ... preko wine-a zagnat tist program
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/v-jackassu-lomil-vrat-sedaj-umrl-za-volanom.html
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Pepelka> V Jackassu 'lomil' vrat, sedaj umrl za volanom - 24ur.com
<nafisa> ne dela ta converter
<nafisa> tko ... like it ... online converter :))
<nafisa> http://www.ixconverter.com/
<Pepelka> Free Online YouTube to MP3, MP4, 3GP, FLV, AVI Converter
<nafisa> Igralec Ryan Dunn, ki je zaslovel s serijami Jackass, je danes v zgodnjih jutranjih urah umrl. Vzrok za njegovo smrt je prometna nesreča, ki se je zgodila v Pennsylvaniji.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<Grega> skoda
<bogdanov_> jo kvaj zdj
<Grega> jo jo jo
<Grega> internetz delajo pocasiii, arrrrrr
<nafisa> jah, Grega ... ne morem pomagat
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4ecQUbQG-I
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;OPZ Trubadurčki Laško: KO BI LJUDJE LJUBILI SE&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> še bele češnje sem dobila
<bogdanov_> rili?
<nafisa> bogdanov_, rili :P
<bogdanov_> :))
<alyosha> rili?:D
<nafisa> ja, alyosha ... rili
<bogdanov_> tkoj to ja
<bogdanov_> http://www.nzs.si/reprezentance/zenska-reprezentanca
<Pepelka> Ženska reprezentanca |  NZS
<bogdanov_> zdele sm igrov
<bogdanov_> z stevilko 11
<bogdanov_> HAHA
<alyosha> kaj si igral?:D
<bogdanov_> fuzbal
<bogdanov_> smo igral
<alyosha> a sam fuzbal al kaj
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov_> sj za zoko dobr igral
<nafisa> tuki bi jst mogla igrat ...
<bogdanov_> nafisa zakva ne
<nafisa> sam ko mi je koleno Å¡lo ...
<nafisa> je blo konec s tem
<bogdanov_> tose da
<bogdanov_> pozdravt!
<alyosha> seveda se da
<alyosha> eno mehansko koleno in greš
<nafisa> plači mi ...
<bogdanov_> nafisa
<bogdanov_> placam
<bogdanov_> ;)
<alyosha> iz titaniuma
<nafisa> ne zafrkavaj
<alyosha> bogdanov_ ti da 200€
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ko ne veš, kako to pogrešam
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> jah
<bogdanov_> i kok
<bogdanov_> pride
<bogdanov_> nafisa
<nafisa> bogdanov_, najmanj 75 000 ...
<bogdanov_> maja
<alyosha> ma jaa
<alyosha> nafisa to ti lazejo
<bogdanov_> ja
<bogdanov_> nocs
<alyosha> za 75k ti jz in bogdanov_ zrihtamo zlatno koleno
<bogdanov_> da uspes
<bogdanov_> u fuzbalu
<bogdanov_> ja
<bogdanov_> sam res
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> za 75k
<bogdanov_> sva
<bogdanov_> jst pa aylosha
<bogdanov_> salome2
<bogdanov_> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> loooool
<alyosha> nafisa to greš na kitajsko ti porihtajo koleno za 7500€
<alyosha> bolše ko novo
<bogdanov_> ja
<sasa84> elow
<alyosha> boš hotla pol še drugo menjat:D
<bogdanov_> elow :*
<alyosha> oo šaška
<alyosha> povej ji povej
<bogdanov_> pa se rezervn kolen
<bogdanov_> dobis zravn
<bogdanov_> sam menas
<nafisa> saj mam drugega tud fentanega
<alyosha> pa u cirkvi tam reči popu da zbere 10k za nafisa da jo pošljemo nakitajsko menjat kolena
<nafisa> ampak tok, da sem Å¡e lahko trenirala z njim
<CrazyLemon> zdej mi je sosed nonstop govoru kako dober je ubuntu :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<bogdanov_> bravo crazy
<bogdanov_> ti namescas
<alyosha> si mu povedal CrazyLemon da ze vešČ:D
<bogdanov_> sosedu
<bogdanov_> namest
<bogdanov_> sosedi
<bogdanov_> pederu
<bogdanov_> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> mogoče ma hčerko sosed
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pa sj on ve da sm js na ubuntu.si :D
<alyosha> upajmo no
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov_> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ sej bo tudi sestri zrihtal ubuntu :>
<bogdanov_> :P
<alyosha> no no usaj neki
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov_> dobr pol
<alyosha> poslikaj k obo Å¡tam
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov_> bom jst
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu mu reč da bom js..samo si nism upau...je kr velik fant :p
<bogdanov_> mtki
<bogdanov_> se haha
<bogdanov_> aljosha
<bogdanov_> pa
<bogdanov_> fotru
<bogdanov_> HAHA
<alyosha> btk ga bomo razbili
<nafisa> pička, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> mislem ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa v tvojih gatah ja
<nafisa> da se deca ustrašiš ...
<CrazyLemon> če jih imaš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> crazy
<alyosha> bolj na stolu
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov_> kva nis
<bogdanov_> poklicov
<nafisa> nimam gat :X
<bogdanov_> za 200eu
<bogdanov_> se use zmen
<alyosha> hahaha
<bogdanov_> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ on bi te pojedu..ti metr pa čevap pa 20kg skupaj z bundo
<alyosha> za 200€ pride gang iz krana u benđoli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> s kalašnikom zrešeta hišo:D
<bogdanov_> bruce lee
<bogdanov_> je biu
<bogdanov_> po cevapa
<bogdanov_> paj lomu use
<bogdanov_> ;)
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<CrazyLemon> dej..prosim te..ne primerjaj se z bruce leejem
<alyosha> hahaha
<bogdanov_> sj se ne
<alyosha> bruce lee je nula proti nam
<bogdanov_> jst sm bolsi!
<bogdanov_> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker se človek v grobu obrača
<alyosha> pa nego
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov_> mi srbi
<bogdanov_> ko oce
<bogdanov_> da se zakaci
<bogdanov_> ?
<alyosha> hahaha.D
<bogdanov_> :))
<alyosha> nesme niko da nas gleda:D
<alyosha> dj dj moram it se odpravit treba delat ju3
<alyosha> eni moramo delat tudi ane
<bogdanov_> pjd haha
<bogdanov_> kva pa?
<bogdanov_> iz kruha ..
<bogdanov_> :))
<alyosha> časopis razvažat!:DD
<bogdanov_> hahaha
<bogdanov_> PISMONOÅ A
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> časopisonoša:D
<CrazyLemon> časopisonoša
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov_> haha
<alyosha> samo je profi delo
<bogdanov_> :))
<bogdanov_> kva
<bogdanov_> sta usklajena
<bogdanov_> haha
<alyosha> s scooterjem se grem profurat zjutraj
<alyosha> 1h30 2
<alyosha> svež zrak
<alyosha> sončni ushod
<CrazyLemon> vzhod je
<CrazyLemon> slovenac en
<alyosha> profi
<CrazyLemon> ushod..jao
<alyosha> U!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dej dej pojma nimaš
<CrazyLemon> in ti praviš da si obvladal slovenščino na maturi a? :))
<bogdanov_> lol
<alyosha> odoh ja
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> 4/5 bom mew
<bogdanov_> aj cucemo se
<alyosha> garant
<alyosha> ajd
<alyosha> nafisa spankaj jih oba
<alyosha> pa spat
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> alyosha, slovenščina ni 8?
<alyosha> nafisa 12
<alyosha> :d
<bogdanov_> 13!
<nafisa> mi smo vsi mel slovenščino na "višjem nivoju"
<nafisa> ker je materni jezik
<alyosha> dj ne laži tolko nafisa
<nafisa> pa je blo 8 točk ...
<alyosha> ta nafisa samo laže
<nafisa> alyosha, dej ... najprej naredi splošno maturo ... te se pa glasi
<alyosha> pa delam
<alyosha> pa ne obstaja slo. višji nivo
<alyosha> http://www.ric.si/splosna_matura/predmeti/slovenscina/
<Pepelka> RIC, državni izpitni center, splošna matura, poklicna matura
<nafisa> pa ti delaš poklicno, mona
<nafisa> jst sem slovenščino mela 7
<nafisa> sorry
<alyosha> ma ti delaš mona
<alyosha> splošno delam jz
<CrazyLemon> ma pusti ga..sploh ne dela mature
<alyosha> nisem jaz crazy
<CrazyLemon> on takrat gre na kavo
<CrazyLemon> in reče punci da ma maturo
<nafisa> ne odpre mi strani
<alyosha> ma maš ja 7 točk max
<alyosha> ampak to je use navaden nivo
<alyosha> ne obstaja višji pa nižji
<nafisa> ti delaš splošno, ja
<alyosha> nikoli ni
<nafisa> ne me jebat
<alyosha> pa ja
<alyosha> sj druge ne moram
<alyosha> ker jz delam kot "občan"
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kaj pol sem jst vse pike pobrala?
<alyosha> ker nimam končane šole nobene
<alyosha> ja maš 5 + 2 na slovenčini
<nafisa> hmmmmmmm
<alyosha> neke extra točke
<alyosha> za who knows what
<alyosha> uglavnem slo. mislim d aje edina ki ma samo en nivo
<alyosha> in jz sem raztural
<alyosha> :D
 * CrazyLemon mogoče gre na siol
<alyosha> zdj pa grem s5 ker ju3 moram it dleat zgodaj pol pa na maturo od ang
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon nebi na t2 mona
<alyosha> optique
<alyosha> al vam niso privlekli?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha človek..zdej obema sosedoma povečali hitrost z 1 na 4
<nafisa> Ocenjevalna lestvica je pri maturitetnih izpitih, ki jih kandidati opravljajo na višji ravni zahtevnosti, in pri slovenščini (madžarščini oziroma italijanščini) ustrezno povišana tako, da kandidat dobi tudi točkovno oceno od 1 do 8 in sicer:
<CrazyLemon> for free!
<nafisa> ja, nam so povečali hitrost iz 1 na 5?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha in nam ne bodo sploh vlekl optike..
<alyosha> c c c
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti maš tudi trio ne ?
<alyosha> uzemi tu prek mene
<nafisa> ko mamo siol
<nafisa> ja
<alyosha> pa UTP kabel do tebe
<alyosha> pa ojačevalec
<CrazyLemon> ja..vsi ki majo trio so povečali
<alyosha> pa bo:D
<alyosha> nafisa pa piše ti tu zdj
<CrazyLemon> alyosha utp kabel je smiselno met samo do 100mb
<nafisa> ja, mi je brat povedu ...
<CrazyLemon> pol je saks
<alyosha> pri predmetih na višji ravni in slovenskem
<nafisa> samo na ubuntu mi pri siolu ne pride pol na www.slo-zeleznice.si ...
<alyosha> pa kaj daš nad 100mb?
<nafisa> pa shrani.si blokira ...
<CrazyLemon> nč ne blokira
<CrazyLemon> napiši host www.slo-zeleznice.si
<nafisa> ne odpre mi sploh
<alyosha> t2rox
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj se da nad 100mb!?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj nad 100mb ??
<alyosha> pa ti si reku
<CrazyLemon> emmm... 'samo do 100m'
<CrazyLemon> -b
<alyosha> da utp se da samo do 100mb
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> pa pravim ti
<alyosha> 100m
<alyosha> in ojačevalce neke
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma kaki ojačevalec človek
<CrazyLemon> utp je mrežni  kabel :D
<alyosha> ojačivač!:D
<alyosha> da ojača signal po kablu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> neki se da sigurno
<alyosha> al pa kupi optični kabel
<nafisa> alyosha, 7 v spodnjem delu intervala odstotnih točk za oceno odlično (5),
<alyosha> in ga povlečeš sam:D
<nafisa> tolko sem jst dobila
<alyosha> ma verjamem jz da si dobila 7 točk
<alyosha> jih je cur amoja tudi
<alyosha> smao Å¡e vedno je to use
<alyosha> na navadnem nivoju
<alyosha> ni višjega
<alyosha> to je cel point tega Å¡ova:D
<alyosha> dj dj tu me zadržujete
<alyosha> grem!
<CrazyLemon> a komu odpre http://www.siol.net/Akcije/Ugodnosti_za_nove_narocnike/trio_4m.aspx    ?
 * alyosha off
<Pepelka> SiOL.net - Storitve > Akcije > Ugodnosti za nove naročnike >
<CrazyLemon> mislim..odpre že
<CrazyLemon> samo ni vsebine
<alyosha> ni usebine ne
<alyosha> ajd
<CrazyLemon> alyosha človek
<CrazyLemon> samo Å¡e en link
<vatts> lets go play "Človeće nadolgočasi se!" ;)
<vatts> CrazyLemon, fstreli ta link
<CrazyLemon> vatts ne bom!
<vatts> ...!
<CrazyLemon> to je za alyosho link
<vatts> no
<vatts> sm mislu da hočeš da preverim kokr sm za siol preveru
<vatts> torej, whatever
<vatts> glih na vrhuncu dolgčasa!
<vatts> ><
<CrazyLemon> kaj si za siol preveru?
<vatts> I čudno
<vatts> in je isto kot alyosh@ reku
<vatts> empty content :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..nč ne dela
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne vem kje naj preverim cene
<vatts> :D
<vatts> kake cene! tak morš bit ko jst
<vatts> na vaški gasilski hotspot se obesit lepo
<vatts> zej so povečali brzino je 6mb v normalnih stanjih
<vatts> včasih je blo 6mb ob 4 zjutrej, normalno stanje je blo četrt do pol mega :)
<vatts> aja. sem pozabu da je zastonj? xD
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako je z mailom
<vatts> CrazyLemon, zato FSTRELI TA LINK :D
<CrazyLemon> recimo zdej mam mail na amisu
<CrazyLemon> in a mi pol ostane mail
<CrazyLemon> če grem na siol
<CrazyLemon> ?
<vatts> nisem siguren. morda ti ga zaprejo ker si zaprl račun
<vatts> je paetno met gmail pa vse skupej čez prepošlješ :))
<CrazyLemon> sj mam gmail
<CrazyLemon> ma tisto je bil bl uradn mail
<vatts> enojebiga
<vatts> prašaj amis kak je v primeru ko končaš naročniško razmerje kaj se zgodi z tvojmi osebnimi podatki (v oklepaju napišeš E-Pošta)? :D
<CrazyLemon> nč
<CrazyLemon> stari so rekli da gremo na siol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov_> a ti
<bogdanov_> slusas
<bogdanov_> starce
<bogdanov_> ccc
<bogdanov_> sta oni znaju
<vatts> zgago delajo :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ glede na to da on plača stroške pol ja njih moram prašat :)
<bogdanov_> tijim
<bogdanov_> svetuj
<bogdanov_> kaj je bolse
<bogdanov_> itd..
<bogdanov_> ccc
<bogdanov_> bojis se rect AAA
<bogdanov_> a te zaklepaju ko psa??
<CrazyLemon> ko Å¡tene :(
<bogdanov_> :))
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo tale
<CrazyLemon> siol box s ?
<bogdanov_> pa
<bogdanov_> vezat
<bogdanov_> se mors
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> bos hekau
<bogdanov_> tevjo
<bogdanov_> tozl
<bogdanov_> :)))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ ja ma se splača mi tale siol
<CrazyLemon> 30€ na mesec
<vatts> čau
<vatts> ln
<CrazyLemon> 4/1 + TV + TEL
<CrazyLemon> vatts čafčy :*
<CrazyLemon> kle na amisu pa dam 18€ sam za 1/0.2
<bogdanov_> t2!
<CrazyLemon> ma t2 se splača sam na optiki
<bogdanov_> zakva
<CrazyLemon> zato ker je poceni na optiki :)
<sasa84> jaz mam zdej tud 4/1 k so mi povečal :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 maš tudi trio ? :)
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a maš mogoče siol box?
<sasa84> tm bliz 50€ je vse skup
<sasa84> ne, nimam siol box
<sasa84> mam sam une programe...kao Å¡e hbo pa to
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> mega paket
<bogdanov_> jst mam vdsl
<bogdanov_> 10/4
<CrazyLemon> 45€ baje
<bogdanov_> pa tri tvje telefon
<bogdanov_> sam je
<bogdanov_> drago
<bogdanov_> an
<bogdanov_> 80eu
<CrazyLemon> jah jebiga..ti maš 3 tvje
<sasa84> mislm...kwa rabm un box... ne bom snemala... jaz k se spomnm grem gledat tv
<CrazyLemon> zato je 80€
<bogdanov_> ja
<bogdanov_> sj bo
<bogdanov_> zdj optika
<bogdanov_> majka
<bogdanov_> 50/50
<bogdanov_> :D
<sasa84> jaz včasih ne gledam tvja po 2 tedna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 em..ne smem povedat kaj vse se da s tistim boxom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov_> kok je
<bogdanov_> bos
<CrazyLemon> se ga splača met vglavnem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov_> box*
<bogdanov_> zdj
<bogdanov_> 50eu
<bogdanov_> un prj je biu
<bogdanov_> 150eu
<bogdanov_> an
<bogdanov_> ?
<CrazyLemon> 50€   je siol box z vezavo
<CrazyLemon> siol box s pa je 1€ z vezavo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov_> aha
<CrazyLemon> je pa ena caka :D
<bogdanov_> sam
<bogdanov_> pol ti ustane an
<bogdanov_> to
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :)
<bogdanov_> kle pr t2
<bogdanov_> je fora
<bogdanov_> kao pocen tv
<bogdanov_> 3eu
<bogdanov_> prkluct
<bogdanov_> a pol
<bogdanov_> k hocs
<bogdanov_> pink i to
<bogdanov_> 10eu
<bogdanov_> to un programi
<bogdanov_> kuj nanesejo
<bogdanov_> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej kle tudi :)
<CrazyLemon> 30€ osnovni paket..50 programov
<CrazyLemon> če pa želiš met une vse..pa je že 45€
<bogdanov_> ja sj to
<bogdanov_> jah nc ni poven
<bogdanov_> najbol use najmn da mas
<bogdanov_> paje
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> pocen*
<bogdanov_> avs uzev bolsi net?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj je Å¡e kej tazga s tem boxom?
<bogdanov_> sasa
<bogdanov_> glej
<bogdanov_> pearl harbor
<bogdanov_> zate film
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ pa sej..to je eden ključnih razlogov..pol bi bil 4/1 :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mah..da se s tem poxom pocen prit :)
<bogdanov_> aja
<bogdanov_> toj pa pol kul
<bogdanov_> sam pol
<bogdanov_> sivs
<bogdanov_> vec
<CrazyLemon> Pozdravljeni!
<CrazyLemon> Poštni predal se v tem primeru izbriše.
<bogdanov_> sposoju
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<bogdanov_> :S
<bogdanov_> a mail
<bogdanov_> ?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ ne ne..sam bl hitro bo vse skup
<CrazyLemon> :P
<bogdanov_> hah
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ ja..za mail me zanima
<bogdanov_> vem
<bogdanov_> da ce mas
<CrazyLemon> k mam dost 'uradnega' s tistim mailom
<bogdanov_> na firmo
<bogdanov_> se lah zmens
<bogdanov_> jst vem da neb dau
<bogdanov_> ce gres stran ko te jebe
<bogdanov_> :P
<bogdanov_> alpa placi neki
<bogdanov_> haa
<CrazyLemon> pa sej bi lahk pustili
<CrazyLemon> kaj jih pa stane
<CrazyLemon> pa par eurov bi tudi dau
<bogdanov_> lah mas pr men
<bogdanov_> za 100eu
<bogdanov_> na mesc
<bogdanov_> :))
<CrazyLemon> če bi mi pa reku 30€ na leto
<CrazyLemon> bi mu pa reku fak ju veri mač
<bogdanov_> sretan ti rodjedan
<bogdanov_> debela
<bogdanov_> tntnt
<upd> debela ;D
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> kes upd sta ima
<upd> zdravo, ima ima :D
<upd> glih zbudu se
<upd> kaj ti
<bogdanov_> ma evo nc pametnga narocu sm pico cakam jo
<bogdanov_> haha
<upd> ha cool jst bi tud ^
<bogdanov_> :))
<upd> dons sm jedu kebap u kranju
<upd> kr ql
<upd> sam un kruh je bil k ma uno pšenična zrnca gor kr neki :>
<bogdanov_> kje to
<bogdanov_> pinki
<bogdanov_> krancy
<bogdanov_> ?
<upd> ne vem, tle pr glavni avtobusni postaji
<bogdanov_> aja
<bogdanov_> ma
<bogdanov_> tm ni dobr
<bogdanov_> pr sipcu
<bogdanov_> k ma sladoljed
<bogdanov_> tko no nasprot
<bogdanov_> tm kj neboticnik je biu ajd
<bogdanov_> paso zaprl mu ga
<bogdanov_> sipcu haha
<upd> hah :) mja nism vidu nobenga drugega
<bogdanov_> :)
<bogdanov_> mah sj nc ni kle
<bogdanov_> klosarski kran
 * sasa84 lačna
<nafisa> pizdo materno, no ... na ubuntuju mi na siolu full strani ne odpre ... na winsih pa
<upd> ma sj pa tam u enmu kafiču pivo 2,50€ k da bi bil na obali
<upd> :d
<CrazyLemon> nafisa reku sm ti
<CrazyLemon> napiši host www.slo-zeleznice.si
<nafisa> nimam pojma jst o tem
<upd> !forum problemi z odpiranjem strani
<Pepelka> [rešeno] privzeto odpiranje map (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4631/
<nafisa> kakih map?
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ti bo pojem??????? sej sm ti lepo napisal ukaz......đizs ejč krajst ženska
<upd> :>
<nafisa> www.slo-zeleznice.si has address 91.209.49.132
<CrazyLemon> no zdej odpri ta IP
<CrazyLemon> in povej a ti se pokaže vsbina
<Sky[x]> a dej zenske pejte sapt al pa sexat !
<Sky[x]> sam lagat neki znate
<nafisa> ne odpre!
<CrazyLemon> povej jim urban!
<nafisa> Sky[x], jebi se!
<Sky[x]> noge dej narazn pa bo odprl !
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pol si neki zaj...
<CrazyLemon> haha
<upd> lol
<nafisa> ej, že od vsega začetka, odkar imam ubuntu ...
<Sky[x]> nafisa osx si dej gor :P
<nafisa> morm na to hodit preko windowsov
<nafisa> dej, jebi se, cetko
<CrazyLemon> nafisa meni dela normalno
<Sky[x]> kaj pa ce je kriv brskalnik ?
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne govorit da je ubuntu kriv
<CrazyLemon> ker ti lepo izpiše resolvea IP
<nafisa> če preko treh brskalnikov probavam
<Sky[x]> potem ti pa flash ne dela :P
<nafisa> dela mi
<nafisa> če mi dela youtube pa vse
<Sky[x]> lepo teamviewr dej crazyu pa nej pogleda pa bo
<CrazyLemon> js bom pogledal sam če bo ona teb dala
<CrazyLemon> drugač ne bom
<nafisa> kwa?
<nafisa> o čem vidva?
<nafisa> saj mam teamviewer ... sam ... ne vem, če upam tole dat
<Sky[x]> najprej p0rn pobris
<Sky[x]> al pa ga vsaj skrij
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> pol pa naprej
<Sky[x]> pa webcam sklop
<Sky[x]> se oproscam sam ful sem jezn neki pa povhn dela mam
<Sky[x]> in delam vse sam tist kar bi mogu ne
<nafisa> saj pornografije ni
<nafisa> par slik mam ... specifične narave
<bogdanov_> lol
<bogdanov_> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam k vidim te siolovce
<CrazyLemon> kako padajo nonstop
<CrazyLemon> me prav nč ne mika siol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> ma ja
<bogdanov_> ja
<bogdanov_> ce majo
<Sky[x]> vsi siolovci padajo na nafiso in pol ji nic ne dela
<bogdanov_> dial up
<bogdanov_> aj to res nafisa
<bogdanov_> ?
<nafisa> ?????????
<Sky[x]> nafisa a si res to ti ?
<nafisa> kAj?
<nafisa> nič ne štekam :\
<Sky[x]> vstekej
<Sky[x]> pa bo heh
<bogdanov_> :))
<CrazyLemon> sam tale karin Å¡kufca je pa bejba pa pol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.magsarchive.com/2010/09/karin-skufca-playboy-serbia-september.html
<Pepelka> Karin Skufca @ Playboy - Serbia, September 2010
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> najbol dav ta
<bogdanov_> cipa ena
<bogdanov_> grda k smrt
<bogdanov_> brez sminke
<CrazyLemon> ma pojma nimaš človk!
<CrazyLemon> huda je
<CrazyLemon> sam tiste joške so vredne zlata..kaj šele cela :D
<bogdanov_> ma cejo
<bogdanov_> poznam no
<bogdanov_> postava je dobra
<bogdanov_> brez sminke
<bogdanov_> je neb dirov
<bogdanov_> pa se
<bogdanov_> richard je
<bogdanov_> :))
<Sky[x]> nafisa je njen najvecji fan
<CrazyLemon> richard je???
<bogdanov_> mah rici
<nafisa> jst playboyevke masiram ...
<bogdanov_> oranzna
<nafisa> ne pa prek neta gledam
<bogdanov_> od vina su pijani drugovi tntnt
<nafisa> ja, kak so windowsi sveti ... pol pa sem mu "komp spremenila" ker sem Å¡la na www.slo-zeleznice.si
<nafisa> ej, a se grefika na windowsih kaj spremeni, če se zažene oddaljena pomoč?
<nafisa> grafika*
<nafisa> smrkavec trdi, da ima grafiko "zjebano"
<bogdanov_> nj proda
<bogdanov_> men za 20eu
<bogdanov_> ceu komp
<nafisa> ja, itak
<nafisa> bogdanov_, ni mi za smejat
<bogdanov_> zakva ne haha
<nafisa> ker je tako pizdarijo naredu, da ga je fotr skor iz hiše fuknu
<bogdanov_> zarad
<bogdanov_> komp
<bogdanov_> a
<bogdanov_> ?
<bogdanov_> haha
<nafisa> ja, smrkavec pizdarije goni vsakič, ko kdo se dotakne njegovih stvari
<nafisa> celo na net sem Å¡la pogledat, kdaj imam jutr vlak
<bogdanov_> kraj ili kraj samo me ne ostavljaj tntnt
<bogdanov_> haha
<nafisa> pizda, so te tablete proti migreni močne ....
<bogdanov_> a dej
<bogdanov_> sam jamras
<bogdanov_> kvaj to
<Sky[x]> nafisa
<nafisa> Sky[x], a boš plesu?
<nafisa> kaj?
<Sky[x]> a ze sprica kej ?
<nafisa> :D
<Sky[x]> jst ne plesem jst sam sguflam :D
<Sky[x]> shuflam
<nafisa> noče špricat ... mam smotano pičko
<Sky[x]> al pa aleksam
<Sky[x]> hehe
<nafisa> ni zadovoljna z mojimi prsti
<sasa84> oh, luškan film...
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6yCepsg_Ho&feature=related
<bogdanov> poslus
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Baja Mali Knindza Sladjana&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> moj komad
<bogdanov> !!!
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> bogdanov, the holiday
<sasa84> tak bl romantiš
<bogdanov> ej to
<bogdanov> ni povabla
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> sj bi
<bogdanov> jst na romanticno
<bogdanov> naredu
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> bogdanov, ne deluješ mi glih kt en romantik no :P
<bogdanov> jah 5 min
<bogdanov> pol pa hard
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> jaz sem pa ful nežna dušca...tko no, mal pesnice, umetnica...veš kok je treba pol takim stvarem strežt
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> hejla, bogdanov  ... a kej sexaš? ;) :*
<bogdanov> nc
<bogdanov> sam drkam
<bogdanov> :S
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> a kdo kej zna python
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> uni4* gtx powa
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> no bitcoins for you
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> nafisa, a ti kj sexaš?
<bogdanov> kev
<bogdanov> ta
<bogdanov> cejo kolen
<bogdanov> boli
<bogdanov> nemore
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> sasa84, skos ...
<nafisa> zmojimi mislimi ...
<uni4dfx> ravnokar sm prepisu program iz reverse-engineerane actionscript3 kode v python
<sasa84> pa sej z bejbo lohk
<uni4dfx> kera mi bo dala k sm tok kul
<bogdanov> bravo uni4*
<bogdanov> onii bili katolici a ja pravoslavac tntnt
<sasa84> čikpavza fantje in dekle
<nafisa> ja, sasa84  ... loh ... sam zadnje čase jih bl cartam, ko kaj drugega
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXAc5oB0HbI&feature=related
<bogdanov> zate crazy
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Mile Delija - Ko to nama iz Zagreba prijeti&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> to včasih še bl paše
<sasa84> jst se zlo rada crklam
<bogdanov> samo ti
<bogdanov> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-21
<nafisa> sasa84, eni od preteklih playboyevih zajčic sem nazadnje masirala noge ...
<nafisa> eni prej sem prstke na nogal cucljala ...
<nafisa> pa take
<uni4dfx> nasvet za prihodnost: python sux, ne se ga učit
<nafisa> jst sem se ga ... cirka 3 leta nazaj nehala učit :D
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočko
<CrazyLemon> padajo k muhe!
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVP-4toOmnM&feature=related
<bogdanov> poglej
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Sinisa MIHAJLOVIC freekick compilation - christinayan&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> igracino
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej ti men povej
<CrazyLemon> a rabš ker laptop
<CrazyLemon> iz te siolove akcije
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> za kok
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/akcije/ugodnosti_za_nove_narocnike/akcijski_izdelki.aspx
<Pepelka> SiOL.net - Storitve > Akcije > Ugodnosti za nove naročnike > Akcijski izdelki za nove naročnike
<bogdanov> povej
<bogdanov> za kok kej
<bogdanov> prodas
<CrazyLemon> moram prvo razmislit a kupim sebi al ne :D
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> tale galaxy tab me mika
<CrazyLemon> ampak je smeče
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> jebes
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> raj laptop
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj me zanima
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pri HP 625 P560
<CrazyLemon> je ikonca "Vision"
<CrazyLemon> ker kok js vem je to ikonca za te nove procesorje
<bogdanov> amd
<bogdanov> kao amd novo
<bogdanov> a str
<bogdanov> procesor
<bogdanov> Procesor: AMD Turion™ II Dual-Core P560 (2.5GHz, 25W, 2MB L2 Cache); predpomnilnik L2 2MB, AMD RS880M nabor vezij.
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> bi hotu
<bogdanov> za tega
<bogdanov> recmo
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> a to je ta za 100?
<CrazyLemon> jah..sj veš kaka je tvoja cena..200€ :))
<bogdanov> od
<bogdanov> 59
<bogdanov> pise
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> dj
<CrazyLemon> pusti tisto..tisto je optika
<bogdanov> ce bos
<bogdanov> za 200
<bogdanov> se zmenva
<bogdanov> kje pa mas
<bogdanov> kok pride
<bogdanov> teb
<bogdanov> z trio
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> 99eu
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> spodi maš klasično povezavo
<CrazyLemon> sam kle piše siol box
<CrazyLemon> a to velja tudi za siol box s
<CrazyLemon> al ne
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> pras
<bogdanov> k sevs odlocu povej
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> bi kupu  minija? http://www.siol.net/Akcije/Ugodnosti_za_nove_narocnike/akcija_mini.aspx
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka> SiOL.net - Storitve > Akcije > Ugodnosti za nove naročnike > S SiOL BOX-om odpeljite najugodnejši MINI
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> lah za
<bogdanov> 3 jurje
<CrazyLemon> sam men se zdi da je to sam za siol box akcija
<CrazyLemon> ker je tam tudi mesečna naročnina
<bogdanov> mah uvaliv si
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> zrihti laptop
<bogdanov> da jih mam 5
<bogdanov> sem zbiratelj
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> probooka
<bogdanov> dam 500
<CrazyLemon> probook je kr fajn beštja
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<nafisa> nočmo, CL
<nafisa> nočko*
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<bogdanov> oo
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> lej ga
<nafisa> mona
<nafisa> kaj ti tako pozno pokonci?
<bogdanov> lih
<bogdanov> prsu
<bogdanov> dam
<nafisa> kwa s pa sred tedna biu zdele zun?
<bogdanov> biu
<bogdanov> sm u casinojcu
<nafisa> addict
<bogdanov> hh
<bogdanov> jp
<nafisa> zdej vem, od kod teb tok keša
<nafisa> v kazinojih golfaš
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> ce ves
<bogdanov> kako se golfa
<bogdanov> pol kul
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> jst ne znam
<nafisa> rko da bv
<nafisa> tko*
<bogdanov> dj men
<bogdanov> 500eu
<bogdanov> nardim
<bogdanov> jurja
<nafisa> kje nj jst najdem 500 €?
<nafisa> tok sem kolegu dolžna
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> sm slisov
<bogdanov> u
<bogdanov> 12132423x
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ni res!
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> srce
<bogdanov> grem gledat film
<bogdanov> pridna bod
<bogdanov> :*
<nafisa> sam 5x si slišou!
<nafisa> bom, bogdanov
 * nafisa zardi
<nafisa> :*
<nafisa> zjutr si brat ne bo upu mim mene v kuhno ... ko mi bo spet spalna srajca zlezla do pasu :D
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> ln
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ka ni pepelke? :o
<andrejz> čevlji so jo ožulil :)
<nafisa> sem šla na FB jokat, da je pepelka crknla ... da je pravljica preč :D
<nafisa> da je ni nič več :d
<nafisa> uu, joško je na FB ;D
<nafisa> Pepelkaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<andrejz> lol
<nafisa> pišuka, se mi ekran slabo vidi, ko mi sonce noter sije
<napsy> skrij sonce :)
<nafisa> :'(
<nafisa> če je tak smotano tuki na vlaku
<nafisa> bom pol v zidanem probala bit v senci
<nafisa> sam pol si bom mogla jakno gor dat ... ko v senci hoče bit nekam hladn
<nafisa> u zidanem mosti sm
<nafisa> pol ure čakaja
<andrejz> a ti s kakšnim sprevodnikom hodiš, k se tolk z vlakom furaš ? :P
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<nafisa> oj, OpenSourceCode
<OpenSourceCode> je mogoce kje kak vodic kako uporabljat terminal...oz. vsaj neki osnovni ukazi
<napsy> jup
<napsy> !g basic linux terminal
<napsy> oh well, you got the idea :-)
<nafisa> hmmm ... misliš, kako delat v bashu?
<nafisa> napsy ... pepelka je crknla
<nafisa> Å¡e nisi opazu?
<napsy> nop
<napsy> bol poredko hodim gledat na irc
<nafisa> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bacis+linux+terminal
<nafisa> js sem se samo logirala gor pa sem opazla, mona
<yang_> ena neumesna
<yang_> a kdo ve kje se da ceneje nafilat klimo v avtu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to pa res nebi vedu
<alyosha> Å¡e sploh pa ne u lj
<andrejz> jaz vem, v bosni :)
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> samo dol ti nafilajo samo za en mesec:D
<yang> hehe zakaj za en mesec
<yang> mislim da regularna cena je nekje okol 50 eur
<yang> ampak morm cist vsako leto na novo filat
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<upd> aj morje že za kopat ?
<napsy> baje da
<upd>  temperatura morja: 21 °C	 ehe to bi kr moral bit
<upd> Å¡e mal se ogreje do sobote pa bo ql :)
<alyosha> ma folk se kopa že 2 3 tedne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> baje da je ql..čepraw meni ni to preveč ko je tko mrzla:D
<alyosha> ja kjesi manca no
<alyosha> kam si se skrila
<nafisa> ne senjorita, noooooo
<nafisa> js hočem Pepelkooooooooo :'(
<nafisa> miha, plosiiiiiimmmmmmm
 * alyosha slaps nafisa around with a large trout!
<alyosha> djmo se malo zresnit
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> alyosha, majmun na mIRCu ...
<alyosha> pff nisem jaz na mircu
<alyosha> to si TI!
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa>  alyosha slaps nafisa around with a large trout! ...
<nafisa> kwa je pa tole?
<nafisa> na mircu si
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiiii
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hvala, miha :*
<alyosha> nafisa sem napisal na roke :D
<nafisa> ma ja ... si napisal na roke moje joške
<alyosha> ./me slaps nafisa around with a large trout!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hja
<alyosha> lahko jih daš pod moje roke
<alyosha> ni panike sploh
<miha> nafisa: :* ej ko si pisala da je ni sm pogledu.. sam je v bistvu delala, na drugi irc mreži je bla tud drugo je delal.. sm bi morda prišla kej kasnej, ni mi čist jasn. pa sm ponovno zagnal jo
<CrazyLemon> <yang> ampak morm cist vsako leto na novo filat             wtf :D     a teb je klima v avtu prižgana 24/7 ? :D
<nafisa> hehe ... ni panike ...
<nafisa> sam povedala sem, da je ni kle
<nafisa> :))
<alyosha> CrazyLemon lah mu puša ane:D
<miha> :)
<alyosha> jeeeeaaaa
<alyosha> £1m Has Been Awarded To Your ID In The British Telecom Cash Promo, Provide Us Your
<alyosha> zdj so mi poslali mail
<alyosha> do jaja!
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> andrejz ma stare gate :D hehe
<alyosha> častim awto usem:D
<nafisa> alyosha, ka mi nuca avto ... če nimam izpita
<alyosha> btk ga boš prodala
<alyosha> pa si kupla dildota
<alyosha> pa boš srečna
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> majmun
<nafisa> mam dildota pa nisem zarad njega srečna
<alyosha> mymoon se reče prosim
<nafisa> k ga sploh nič ne uporablam
<alyosha> jah pol pa je s tabo neki narobe
<alyosha> ja pa no
<alyosha> vidiš takoj si odgovorila
<alyosha> če bi ga uporabljala
<alyosha> bi bla srečna
<alyosha> ane
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> nisi resna
<upd> miha :)
<nafisa> alyosha, to niso pogovori za semle
<alyosha> maš res
<alyosha> CrazyLemon nebo mogu spat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> men se lula :/
<nafisa> kak paše tale pir zdajle ...
<alyosha> bljak
<alyosha> pivo smrdi
<alyosha> :d
<nafisa> sem eno uro hodila!
<nafisa> paše :))
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno smrdi:p
<alyosha> eno kokto si mogal spit al pa pepsi
<alyosha> ne pa pivo
<alyosha> dej dej
<nafisa> cockta ... pepsi ... nej slabu!
<alyosha> nej nej
<nafisa> samo pač ... če mam glih pir u hladilnimu ... zakaj bi potem pepsi kupovala?
<alyosha> ker pivo SMRDI!
<alyosha> in Å¡kodi telesu in duhu
<nafisa> ah, si smotan
<alyosha> ti nč neveš ane
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> pusti, da se orenk prešvicam, no
<alyosha> nisi resna nisi resna
<nafisa> če se že s sexom ne morem ...
<alyosha> your bad!
<nafisa> tko to je
<miha> nafisa: gangbang! free as sex :D
<upd> a ma tale 24kur na nov neki prvo stran al samo men razmeče vse
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> 24kur al 24ur?
<alyosha> nafisa si si mogla najt enega normalnega jebatorja ane:D
<upd> ur*
<miha> nafisa: če te en ne more dobr prešvicat.. da te cela ekipa ne more?! :D
<nafisa> to sta 2 različni strani :))
<miha> 24kul
<nafisa> kul :;D
<upd> resno, tko so slikce eno pod drugo na na vrhu je ena velka
<nafisa> ja, 5 mi jih ni za mojega :)
<alyosha> upd neki so menjali kao podobo
<nafisa> http://open.si/
<Pepelka> Cafe Open |
<alyosha> in pol učasih odpre kr neki
<alyosha> refreshaj
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<upd> it is a mess, vedno odpre kr neki :)
<nafisa> miha ... pr tem tut test ne pomaga :D lol
<miha> http://imgur.com/XZ6NK
<Pepelka> I am fucking JAMES BOND! - Imgur
<miha> lejte to http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/260017_2162782186677_1160262263_3739003_5087254_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1160262263
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> kje je to blo?
<miha> indija
<miha> pahor & gospodarstvo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj bomo indijcem prodali Å¡e kar nam je ostalo:D
<miha> ma
<miha> indijci so Å¡e dokaj kul
<CrazyLemon> indijci majo minus tko k mi
<CrazyLemon> pa nam bodo oni pomagali :D
<miha> če majo pa radi pahorja no
<miha> ne razumeš ti indijske duše
<CrazyLemon> sj vsi ga mamo radi
<CrazyLemon> razn koalicije
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> jst ga nimam rad.. men se sam... smili
<miha> tko kot se mi kak na ulci ko zbira kak evro ..
<nafisa> men se pa nič ne smili
<nafisa> mojega kolega je 1x osvajal
<nafisa> sem ga skor prek gobca
<nafisa> http://www.zurnal24.si/keanu-izdal-knjigo-o-samopomoci-clanek-127014
<Pepelka> Keanu izdal knjigo o samopomoči - zurnal24
<miha> nafisa: kdo kaj? :)
<nafisa> kdo pa kaj le ... pahor, ne?
<nafisa> kaj ... sem pa že napisala
<miha> nafisa: resno? :D
<nafisa> ja, čist resno
<sasa84> ej, se kdo kej spozna na kopirce??
<CrazyLemon> js js js!
<CrazyLemon> en list gre not..pa več vn!!
<nafisa> mende ja vem, kak pogled ma tip, ko flirta
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> lol, CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ah...dobro jutro!
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84 :)
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> rada bi en kopirc za občasno kopiranje...
 * CrazyLemon ne razume
<sasa84> tm čez 1000 strani na mesc
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja kopirc za nonstop kopiranje?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pejd Å¡e mal spat :P
 * nafisa lačna
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 greš v bigbang/comshop/vstavipoljubnoimetrgovinestehničnoopremo/   in kupiš multifunkcionalno napravo
<nafisa> ne ve, al si naj popeče zrezke ... al naj gre v pekarno po kruh pa malo budjole gor da :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to bi blo za župnišče
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, pa ti si car v nepisanju presledkov
<sasa84> nek čez 1000 na mesc kopij
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj ni važno kok kopij.. :)
<CrazyLemon> garancija je itak prisotna :D
<nafisa> 1000 kopij .,.. bi blo že fajn, da je laserc, a ne?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://www.mimovrste.com/katalog/1334/kopirni-stroji
<sasa84> ja...bl se splača
<Pepelka> Kopirni stroji - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> od 100+ € :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to sm že gledala...tist samsung mi je kr zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 "Prvi toner ki je priložen je kar velik,omogoča okoli 1000 kopij."
<CrazyLemon> to je tapravi zate!
<CrazyLemon> ko zmanjka tonerja veš da si sprintala 1000 kopij!
<nafisa> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/dept.asp?dept_id=4613
<Pepelka> Fotokopirni stroji - ugodne cene na EnaA
<nafisa> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_4613_avt101977_mf_naprava_canon_ir2320__3253b007aa
<Pepelka> MF naprava Canon iR2320 (3253B007AA) cena
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<napsy> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/novice_in_dogodki/aktivne/12707/novica.html
<Pepelka> Aktivne novice - FRI
<napsy> oh c'mon
<OpenSourceCode> naredo sem 280km, tanko sem 16.22 ve kdo kaka je poraba na 100km...oz. kak to iracunat
<nafisa> http://www.bolha.com/kopirni-stroji
<yang> crazy baje se klima sprazni ce je ne laufas pozimi
<Pepelka> Kopirni stroji - Bolha.com
<miha> OpenSourceCode: 16.22 / 280 je na km     * 100 je na 100 km
<miha> tak?
<nafisa> http://www.bolha.com/kopirni-stroji/kopirni-stroj-omrezni-printer-fax-toshiba-estudio-200-oglas1274823977
<Pepelka> Kopirni stroj + omrezni printer + fax Toshiba estudio 200
<CrazyLemon> yang to prvič slišim..vem samo da če dolgo ne laufaš klime da se tist plin poleže
<OpenSourceCode> in pol pride 5.7???
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ok..razumemo..znaš googleat... zdej pa dost :)
<yang> ja
<nafisa> ok, CrazyLemon  :(((
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tist samsung je bolši kot xerox zato ker je toner bl poceni :)
<miha> OpenSourceCode: 5-79
<miha> OpenSourceCode: 5.79
<andrejz> OpenSourceCode: priporočam uporabo poraba.com
<CrazyLemon> poraba.com saks :)
<CrazyLemon> najbolš je da si pišeš na list :D
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/zmenki-za-samske.html
<Pepelka> Zmenki za samske - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<CrazyLemon> speed dating
<CrazyLemon> oh god..kera še ameriška sranja pa bomo kopiral :D
<miha> speed dating = swingerji?
<miha> nafisa: ?
<nafisa> miha ... neeeeeee?
<nafisa> speed dating je, ko se full ljudi znajde v eni restavraciji ...
<nafisa> in se potem na 3 minute menjajo
<nafisa> sprašujejo se na hitro ...
<nafisa> si naredijo zapiske ...
<nafisa> kontakte, če so si ok ...
<nafisa> to je to
<nafisa> no swinging
<miha> hmm torej speed dating je kot 'dregni' na facebook? :D
<nafisa> ammmmm ... niti ne?
<miha> hehe
 * miha ne razume teh sodobnih pristopov
 * miha je za klasiko... dobr se napit, pol maš izgovor, da se zgodi :D
<CrazyLemon> miha pri nafisi sploh ne rabiš bit pijan..pa se zgodi!
<CrazyLemon> :p
 * CrazyLemon runs
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne vem... sam pretepanje mi ni všeč :)
<nafisa> miha ... to so hitrostne zmenkarije, no ...
<nafisa> mogoče si našel to na keri strani od našega kluba pa s tem povezu
<miha> nism.. res ne gledam takih strani. razn tvojih linkov. res.
<nafisa> aja,. pol nisi naletel
<miha> 3 minute je čist prehit zame
<nafisa> 5 minut je ...
<nafisa> za tuki ... sam Å¡e nismo organiziral
<CrazyLemon> 7min je tuki :)
<nafisa> 300 sekund je 5 minut :))
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/zmenki-za-samske.html
<Pepelka> Zmenki za samske - 24ur.com
<andrejz> 7 minut je preveč :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kok ti rabiš ? minuto 39? :))
<andrejz> 5 minut je več kot dovolj. fora je v tem, da se na teh zmenkih ne išče ljudi, ki so ti všeč ampak samo elimenira ljudi, ki ti niso
<nafisa> no, videš, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> te bo andrejz podučil o tem
<andrejz> :)
<upd> u sedmih minutah lahk že poseksaš vsako pa vidiš če je za kej :)
<nafisa> Trkaj
<nafisa> Evo, po 5 letnikih študija sem danes diplomiral, hvala vsem dobrim profesorjem, da so me učili na tej poti in vsem sošolcem, ki so poskrbeli za dobro družbo in zapiske, ki so bili odlični. Lp
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> trkaj je diplomiru
<andrejz> no jaz grem. bodte pridni pa prevajajte kaj :)
<andrejz> dedki pa babice, k bi radi kernel kompajlal pa ne znajo angleško vas potrebujejo
<andrejz> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/sl
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Translations : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu
<andrejz> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/oneiric/+lang/sl
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Translations : Series oneiric : Package Descriptions for Ubuntu
<napsy> matr ste pridni
<napsy> pohvalno kok prevajate!
<andrejz> dej Å¡e ti ;)
<napsy> :)
<napsy> ne gre na zalost
<andrejz> gre gre
<andrejz> samo porint je treba, če ne gre
<andrejz> 10, 15 minut na dan dela čudeže
<andrejz> 5 dodatnih ljudi po 15 minut na dan 1 leto pa je slovenščina v top 20, še eno leto pa je v top 10
<napsy> hm kul kul
<andrejz> tako da kar javte se
<andrejz> napsy kar pridruži se - "you can make the difference" ;)
<napsy> ce ti iskreno povem ... zadnje case se 15 minut tezko najdem :)
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies!
<napsy> se 5 minut nimam ponavad casa da bi se kj ulegel na postlo po sluzbi
<nafisa> hehehe
<nafisa> napsy, že za FB porabš več ko 15 minut na dan :P
<napsy> to res
<napsy> sam na fb pac delam bedarije
<andrejz> sej to je tko, vsak porabi 24 ur vsak dan
<napsy> za prevajat pa mors bit mal pri seb :)
<andrejz> pol pa odvisno za kaj
<andrejz> ah, dvomim da je CrazyLemon pr seb
<andrejz> lahko bi mel kampanjo 5 min manj za facebook in več za prevajanje :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> evo ... ko bom pojedla ... bom probala it kaj prevest
<andrejz> evo jaz sem danes že 150 nizov in to ta zajebanih
<andrejz> moram it, bbl
<napsy> http://www.extremetech.com/internet/85828-mozilla-where-is-firefox-os
<Pepelka> Mozilla, where is Firefox OS? | ExtremeTech
<napsy> damn, se bo res treba naucit JS
<nafisa> javascript?
<napsy> jup
<nafisa> saj ni tak težko?
<napsy> ma tk
<kubanc> nafisa, od kje pa ti ves?
<nafisa> ja, sem se učila to
<nafisa> na elektro
<napsy> pravilno uporabit JS je kr :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo JS če se lahk AJAX naučiš!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<napsy> d'oh :-)
<vatts> lp
<napsy> lp
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<OpenSourceCode> ve kdo kak na facebooku naredit da npr. ko v okencu iščeš kolege... npr. dam s not pa mi vrže neke osebe ki sem v preteklosti iskal da mi nebi kazalo
<OpenSourceCode> kr je punca ljubomorna
<napsy> zbrises zgodovino?
<OpenSourceCode> browserja al se da na fbju kak?
<napsy> browserja
<OpenSourceCode> kake veze pa ma browser z fbjom?
<napsy> nobene
<OpenSourceCode> no...
<nafisa> saj FB ti ne shranjuje zgodovine obiskov profilov?
<nafisa> btw. ... kako babo maš ti to?
<nafisa> za na križ pa prebičat
<nafisa> oj, Bilko
<OpenSourceCode> glej...to osebo sem blokiro/zbriso
<OpenSourceCode> pa vseeno ko napišem v tisti iskalnik pokaže
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1156-1: tgt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1156-1/
<nafisa> ja, ne vem, no ...
<nafisa> kako si ti blokiral
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon !
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx !
<uni4dfx> a si ti postu en video nedavno
<uni4dfx> k en razlaga o teroristih
<uni4dfx> nek komediant
<CrazyLemon> emm.. ja :)
<uni4dfx> a maš še link?
<CrazyLemon> bomo vidli kaj pravi ctrl +f
<uni4dfx> ok :D
<CrazyLemon> nope :D
<CrazyLemon> čak da vidim še zgodovino
<uni4dfx> a veš mogoče ker je biu
<uni4dfx> ime al pa karkol :D
<CrazyLemon> vem da je bil američan :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj pa je to blo
<CrazyLemon> madona
<uni4dfx> ja k bi ta xchat mel history bi blo tud fajn
<miha> sj ma
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx js gledam loge
<CrazyLemon> tko da..kdaj je to blo :D
<uni4dfx> miha kje?
<uni4dfx> nevem kdaj je blo, mogoče kake 2 tedna nazaj?
<miha>  .xchat2/scrollback ?
<uni4dfx> eh to ni nč
<uni4dfx> to sam zadnih N vrstic kaže
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> sm pregledal vse do 8.6
<CrazyLemon> pa ni nič
<CrazyLemon> :S
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon če maš to v fajlu
<nafisa> ajde, ljubčki moji ... pujski moji ... grem jst delat ...
<nafisa> :*
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<uni4dfx> cat file | grep youtu
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> guess what
<CrazyLemon> !g youtube Moosh Mooshkila
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> YouTube - Moosh Mooshkila http://youtu.be/watch?v=Rfah1RyShZE
<uni4dfx> wooo!
<uni4dfx> kje si najdu :D
<uni4dfx> tnx, care si :D
<CrazyLemon> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/07/%23ubuntu-si.html
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/06/07/#ubuntu-si.txt
<uni4dfx> omg to je Moosh
<uni4dfx> en moj kolega iz savdske arabije je Å¡u na njegov show
<uni4dfx> in se je norca delu z njega XD
<uni4dfx> Moosh is frenda mislm
<uni4dfx> in CrazyLemon si že naredu OS?
<napsy> a si lahka na FB neviden pa se vedno lahka chatas?
<alyosha> na FB nisi nikoli neviden:D
<uni4dfx> napsy i dont think so
<miha> alyosha: si, če ono javascript kodo kopiraš... :DDD
<alyosha> ja a:D
<alyosha> uni4dfx pravi crazy da ti si se ukvarjal
<alyosha> oz. se ukvarjaš z temi
<alyosha> GPU bruteforce password cracking
<uni4dfx> kaj točno
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> kaj pa nucaš
<alyosha> ne ne samo tko
<alyosha> informativno
<alyosha> je ql? funkcjonira
<alyosha> kot treba?
<uni4dfx> yup
<alyosha> nice:)
<alyosha> samo kaj to ubistvu fajl dobiš in ga pokl forcaš al kako
<alyosha> mislim nemoraš ti zdj na gmail login to izvet
<alyosha> izvest
<uni4dfx> ne ne
<uni4dfx> če maš recimo zaheširano geslo
<alyosha> jes jes
<uni4dfx> v md5
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> nice nice
<alyosha> in je res tko hitro al kaj?
<uni4dfx> md5 brez salta
<uni4dfx> v enmu dnevu
<uni4dfx> 10-znakovno geslo
<uni4dfx> če ni številk recimo
<uni4dfx> in to z eno 5870 grafo
<alyosha> mhm mhm
<alyosha> tako ja..če bi mew neko
<alyosha> hudo novo grafično
<uni4dfx> sej ta je huda
<alyosha> bi letelo Å¡e bolj ne
<uni4dfx> trenutno 3. najhujša i believe
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> ha
<uni4dfx> bolše sta sam še 5970 in pa 6990
<alyosha> sj nevem jz tolko:D
<alyosha> ma kaj pol lahko več grafičnih skupaj tudi
<alyosha> daš
<alyosha> al kako
<uni4dfx> lahko
<alyosha> ma samo 2 prek tega kaj je že SLI? neki podobnega:D
<uni4dfx> lahk daš 4x6990 :D
<alyosha> al jih lahko neomejeno
<uni4dfx> Crossfire
<alyosha> zanimivo zanimivo
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> to so radeoni
<uni4dfx> SLI ma pa nvidia
<uni4dfx> sam nvidie so drek
<alyosha> aha
<alyosha> nice nice
<alyosha> ma dela to na kakršne koli radeone al samo neke novejše
<alyosha> ?
<uni4dfx> kterkol
<uni4dfx> i believe
<uni4dfx> sam stare so bl Å¡voh ane
<alyosha> ja seveda
<alyosha> kaj pa upliva na to kolko bo to hitro
<alyosha> kolko je mb al kaj
<uni4dfx> kolk ma stream procesorjev not
<uni4dfx> spomin praktično nč
<alyosha> aha aha
<alyosha> sj to ja se mi je zdelo tko
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne..v četrtek izpit :S
<alyosha> da nima kaj dosti veze
<uni4dfx> pa frekvenca in podobno
<alyosha> nice nice
<alyosha> CrazyLemon maš kako grafično doma:D da probamo malo kaj je na temuD
<alyosha> jz nimam praw nobene:/
<uni4dfx> alyosha dej mi eno 8-znakovno geslo recimo
<uni4dfx> v md5
<CrazyLemon> mam.. radeon 9600
<uni4dfx> echo -n "geslo" | md5
<CrazyLemon> in pa hd 3200
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> md5sum*
<uni4dfx> md5sum ja
<uni4dfx> :P
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a ti tudi greš zdj na izpit OS?
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> julija
<alyosha> 3dbe00a167653a1aaee01d93e77e730e  -
<uni4dfx> brezveze zdj
<CrazyLemon> pol predvidevam da nisi vidu kok je snovi :D
<alyosha> to je eno od mojih starih popularnih gesel za nepomembne zadeve:D
<CrazyLemon> pa kaka je ta snov :D
<alyosha> sicer je tko ful u izi
<alyosha> si ne zasluži sploh da se mu reče geslo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj pol CrazyLemon boš prinesu te grafične mimo al kaj
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej človek..pusti igranje otrokom.. hodi se učit
<uni4dfx> alyosha
<uni4dfx> <alyosha> ja seveda
<uni4dfx> eh
<alyosha> pff yaz sem danes razturu ang.
<uni4dfx> alyosha aaaaaaaa
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> kaj tko hitro al kaj:d
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> :D
<alyosha> kaj če dam kaj bolj random tudi?
<alyosha> brez Å¡tevilk
<uni4dfx> isto
<CrazyLemon> tip je mel aaaaaaa za geslo
<CrazyLemon> fcking n00b!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> 50a5e771a66d9bd51c8fd100fc79c5aa  -
<alyosha> CrazyLemon to je blo za take lame zadeve ki nima veze
<alyosha> al je geslo al ga ni
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx 7c9e3f661091144168953a025d93d9025c816eb67c0aa66476b9ab7b6190b919ffac726d35448da31908ba34b75154ed922ae7fb064625f2e6ce013f417a2457
<CrazyLemon> da te vidim
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> kaj nej bi to blo
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne se delat frajera
<alyosha> smo rekli tu 8 mestna gesla
<uni4dfx> to ni md5
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jah..hash gesla ane
<uni4dfx> md5 je zmeri isto dolg
<alyosha> uni4dfx to je eno tko random geslo
<CrazyLemon> kaj le
<CrazyLemon> ko ugotoviš geslo mi povej
<CrazyLemon> brb
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> to CrazyLemon ki se dela norca
<alyosha> pusti ti njega
<alyosha> on je Å¡e majhen
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> alyosha nevem kva maš to, 8-znakovno geslo že ni
<uni4dfx> razn če si dal cifre vmes
<uni4dfx> nism preverju
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> cifreja
<alyosha> sj sem ti reku
<alyosha> da bom dal:)
<alyosha> oz. sem te prašal če je useeno
<uni4dfx> reku si brez Å¡tevilk
<alyosha> 2 cifre so
<uni4dfx> zato sm domnevu
<alyosha> aja:D
<alyosha> makaj je razlika
<alyosha> mislim moraš nastavit neki durgače al kako?
<alyosha> dj CrazyLemon prinesi to grafično res
<alyosha> ne se delat norca
<CrazyLemon> sha512 je tisto :)
<alyosha> ta crazy je pa zajeban:D
<uni4dfx> sha512 pa nima smisla probavat :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha lol..dej človek ohladi se :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon če pa je vroče no
<alyosha> :D
<miha> dva neodvisna hasha.. pa je
<alyosha> uni4dfx kaj pa znake ko daš umes kolko se to podalša use skupaj?
<alyosha> če je en znak trajaisto kot če jih je 5 al kako to gre
<uni4dfx> ni isto
<uni4dfx> eksponentno se veča težavnost
<uni4dfx> sj pravm tm do 10 znakov Å¡e gre
<alyosha> sepravi 8 znakov recimo je kr
<alyosha> hudo geslo:d
<uni4dfx> 8 znakov ni nč
<uni4dfx> :D
<alyosha> !=!(#
<alyosha> tako mislim
<alyosha> ne črk
<uni4dfx> aja če daš to vmes
<uni4dfx> je ful bol zjeban ja
<uni4dfx> sam spet, tm do 8 bi se Å¡e dal verjetno
<alyosha> ql ql
<alyosha> kaj pol za več moraš pa najet japonski superračunalnik:D
<skyubuntu> lp
<alyosha> z 600k jedri:D
<skyubuntu> se kermu sana kako tole fixam na ubuntu ?
<skyubuntu> sudo pecl install imagick
<miha> a?
<miha> sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<miha> pa bi bo
<miha> blo
<skyubuntu> ja pol spa to vpisem akr sem prelu zgorej
<skyubuntu> n mi tole javi
<skyubuntu> Cannot find config.m4. Make sure that you run '/usr/bin/phpize' in the top level source directory of the module
<skyubuntu> miha: ksna ideja
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je pecl :)
<miha> tud jst nimam pojma
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/oborozen-rop-poste-v-litiji.html
<Pepelka> Med oboroženim ropom umrla uslužbenka pošte? - 24ur.com
<miha> skyubuntu: #php
<skyubuntu> miha oglasu sem se na ubuntu pa ni pomoci :)
<uni4dfx> alyosha 15 minut za 7 znakov če so še cifre
<miha> skyubuntu: http://pecl.php.net/bugs/bug.php?id=16438
<Pepelka> PECL :: Bug #16438 :: Error during installation: Cannot find config.m4
<uni4dfx> al 8, nevem čak
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Banshee  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5007/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> aja ne je kr 8
<uni4dfx> blah od tega bruteforcerja sintaksa je čudna, zdej mam enga novga pa ga ne štekam čist
<skyubuntu> miha: sam ta link je popolnoma neuporaben :)
<skyubuntu> ga gledam ze 1h :>
<miha> skyubuntu: http://kmaiti.blogspot.com/2010/08/cannot-find-configm4-phpize-resolved.html
<Pepelka> Linux for You :): Cannot find config.m4 + phpize +Resolved
<uni4dfx> v glavnem z mojo grafo jih proba 2700 miljonov kombinacij na sekundo
<uni4dfx> če se prov spomnem 4870 jih ma pa tm nek okol 400
<uni4dfx> alyosha ha3ke2ks
<uni4dfx> :D
<skyubuntu> miha: in kaj naj bi blo razvidno
<skyubuntu> naj bi blo treba pognat iz dolocenga direktorija
<skyubuntu> sam iz ket hudica nej jst pozenem pol pecl install imagemagick
<miha> generirat morš config
<miha> predn poženeš
<skyubuntu> kasn config ? :)
<miha> mah tist kr ti manjka
<miha> sicer pa, ber sam
<skyubuntu> vis te v nek direktorij posilajo
<skyubuntu> sam kurc k nv v kerga :D
<uni4dfx> wtf Nokia N9 nima gor Windows Mobile?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zakaj je to wtf.. zdj ma vsaj neko možnost da se bo prodajala :>
<uni4dfx> zato ker je verjetno zadni linux-based telefon od nokie
<CrazyLemon> maemo + intel ?
<uni4dfx> meego
<CrazyLemon> točno ja
<uni4dfx> alyosha si vidu
<uni4dfx> ?
<alyosha> nisem ne ker se mi je kabel sklopu
<alyosha> jebemti kabel
<uni4dfx> <uni4dfx> alyosha ha3ke2ks
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> pa to je to ane.D
<alyosha> kolkočasa je rablo?
<uni4dfx> 2 minute :D
<CrazyLemon> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/galerija/seksi-smesne-hlacke-za-njeno-ritko.html        haha..ene par je hudih :D
<Pepelka> Seksi smešne hlačke za njeno ritko - Moškisvet.com
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> hudo je to hudo
<alyosha> da vidimo te Å¡upke zdj:D
<alyosha> kaj tu reklamira CrazyLemon
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kr neki
<uni4dfx> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=sexy+pink+panties&_sacat=See-All-Categories
<Pepelka> sexy pink panties | eBay
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx te ebay panties nimajo tko hudih napisov kot tisti zgoraj :)
<alyosha> uff eat organic
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> majo pa bolše slike
<alyosha> hahaha 403 Forbidden
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma reku sm ti..hude majo :D
<alyosha> if lick it then stick it:D
<CrazyLemon> -if
<uni4dfx> uf tole more bit precej udobno http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Sexy-Thongs-G-string-Panty-Briefs-Knickers-1814-/220800082245?pt=AU_WomensLingerie&var=&hash=item7914c84add
<Pepelka> Women's Sexy Thongs G-string Panty Briefs Knickers 1814 | eBay
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx si probal?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> samo so hude te
<alyosha> use so one hude ko jih dajo dol!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma nmj kako bolane majo na fearfactorju
<CrazyLemon> lahko ti tle govoriš marsikaj....dokler punca te ne vidi/sliši :))
<alyosha> morajo ličinke z usti dat u kozarc z muhami
<alyosha> in pol to spit use
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> hahah CrazyLemon govorim lahko tudi potem:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha haha..da mi je to videt ja :))
<alyosha> hahha lahko jz govorim kar čem...samo pol so posledice:D
<alyosha> takšne in drugačne:D
<CrazyLemon> sej to ja :))
<alyosha> omg kako so ogabni mona
<alyosha> ženska skoraj ruca samo ko gleda
<alyosha> pizda tipu j e ime Carmen
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> "tipu"
<alyosha> ma je je tip :D
<alyosha> ni nek wannabe tip
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> malo na borata spominja:D
<uni4dfx> a pozna kdo kak hud SWF decompiler?
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffy9WkI7qSU
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Bring The Pain | Fail Compilation&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> huudi!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bilder je najjači:DD
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011062105657767
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Amy Winehouse odpovedala vso evropsko turnejo
<CrazyLemon> obstaja kak pdf editor
<CrazyLemon> za ubuntu?
<OpenSourceCode> ja
<CrazyLemon> ma sm najdu pdfedit
<OpenSourceCode> glih mi je ime iz glave padlo
<CrazyLemon> sam je crap
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e pdf mam read only
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: Grafični artefskti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5008/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en sveženj
<Pepelka> package
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en command line interpreter
<Pepelka> command line interpreter
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl command line interpreter
<Pepelka> ukazno vrstico tolmača
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en Interpreter nadzornega jezika
<Pepelka> control language interpreter
<miha> !translate en sl goldman sucks
<Pepelka> Goldman je zanič
<OpenSourceCode> prek terminala sem prejšn tedn namesstil firefox...pa zdaj gledam da je verzija 4.0.1...na firefox.com pa piše, da je veni 5.0?
<CrazyLemon> so? :)     to je ubuntu..nauči se tega da ne dobiš najnovejšo različico ko je le ta na voljo
<CrazyLemon> dodaj kako firefox ppa
<CrazyLemon> nč..bajsikl tajm...l8r
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: terminalski ukazi...  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5006/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04-64bit] ATI - Grafični artefakti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5008/new/posts/
<OpenSourceCode> pitbull
<alyosha> terier
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdRPRvhXSCo&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Emir Kusturica - Pitbull Terrier&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> do jaja komad
<alyosha> povej jim bogdanov
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pff ta bogdan
<alyosha> :D
<Sky[x]> :P
<alyosha> CrazyLemon !!!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: [11.04-64bit] ATI - Grafični artefakti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5008/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1649438 lolz
<Pepelka> STA: Budimpešta protestira zaradi Pahorjevih izjav z brifinga
<vatts> sačglod
<Grega> nafisa
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon in ugrizne bogdanov 
<sasa84> :D
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F9q6sh1mFs
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Girl Caught By Boyfriend&#x202c;&rlm;
 * sasa84 ugrizne alyosha 
<Sky[x]> auch
<Sky[x]> sam ne mu kej odgriznt hehe :D
<matijja> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5006/new/posts/
<Pepelka> terminalski ukazi... (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<matijja> eh... faliu
<sasa84> Sky[x], nč mu ne bom odgriznla :P
<CrazyLemon> kae alyosha / sasa84
<bogdanov> joo
 * nafisa is back (gone 07:01:56)
<CrazyLemon> wacap mudel
<nafisa> ahjej ... tko to je
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ni
<nafisa> tole pa je bil dan
<nafisa> še več takih ... like it
<CrazyLemon> a si končno sexala??
<CrazyLemon> upam da si
<CrazyLemon> da ne boš več tok tečna
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> neeeee
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ses odlocu
<nafisa> vstala ob 7h ... šla na vlak ... potem v LJ iz glavne železniške 45 minut peš do moje sobice ... da me je sonce ožgalo :D ... potem sem nekej naredila zase pa za klub ... potem sem šla h kolegu ... čistim še pri njemu zdaj ... ni mi blo smotano ... pa še večerjica ...
<nafisa> pa kaj češ bolšga?
<CrazyLemon> da te je sonce ožgalo??????  OMG..nafisa k ma rada temačne sobe pa zaprte prostore je pustila da jo sonce ožge????
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nisem še..moram prvo prašat seko če ona rabi laptop :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> jebiga..drugi majo prednost :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, nea zafrkavi, čuj
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> a sm že kdaj povedal kako uživam ob pogledu na žensko k teče??? :D
<CrazyLemon> ker tisto kar sm danes vidu...tisto je bil čisti užitek :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: :D
<CrazyLemon> miha true story :D
<CrazyLemon> prau 'wow' trenutek je bil
<CrazyLemon> ni dost takih trenutkov v lajfu :D
<bogdanov> pa nis
<bogdanov> povrebu cc
<CrazyLemon> ma človek..odprta usta sm mel..pa slinu sm se...
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> a komu odpre http://worksmartlabs.com/cardiotrainer/  ?
<miha> CrazyLemon: lepo ko poskakujejo žogice a
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> miha lih to je bil tak 'wow'..k je mela res fajn velike ..pa ji niso poskakovale..tok :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ko bi mene vidu laufat, tega ne bi reku :d
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vem :>
<nafisa> saj pred 4imi leti ... sem clo jst luškana zgledala
<nafisa> pa bl suha sem bla, k zdej ...
<CrazyLemon> sam nisi mela tok dobrih jošk :p
<nafisa> čist luškane
<nafisa> sicer ne une napihnjene balone ...
<CrazyLemon> sej niti ona ni mela takih http://thebestgifever.lefora.com/composition/attachment/63a1217a7a34da5f5258ac6e2dbb8d41/585122/781.gif?thumb=1
<nafisa> une strani mi ne naloži, CrazyLemon  ... k si dal link
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<CrazyLemon> je pa zato mela take http://smokingifs.com/uploads/Sexy-girls-tits-bounce-in-slow-motion.gif
<CrazyLemon> sam da niso tok skakale :)
<nafisa> jao, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> jao!
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj jao
<CrazyLemon> sej niso bile take
<CrazyLemon> mele so večji premer
<nafisa> hmmm ... ne najdem fotke izpred 4ih let
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> a si hotla mi pokazat joške pred 4imi leti?
<CrazyLemon> lej..ne trud se
<CrazyLemon> ker nisi mela tok dobrih
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ne bom ti jošk prov kazala :P
<CrazyLemon> mejhne! :P
<nafisa> ja, zgledajo večke, če sm na vseh 4ih :D
<nafisa> večje :D
<miha> nafisa: good doggy!
<CrazyLemon> madona..sam si se res spremenila v teh treh letih pa enem mescu pa 16ih dneh
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: tolk časa se poznata?
<nafisa> sorry, da sem bolna, no
<CrazyLemon> miha ne..sam before pa after fotke sm vidu :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ne išči izgovorov..joške maš pač majhne  in to je to
<nafisa> veš kaj ... še vsakega tipa loh utišam z njimi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/video-sadisticni-paznik-iz-zelene-milje-se-je-porocil-s-16-letnico/260353
<Pepelka> Video: Sadistični paznik iz Zelene milje se je poročil s 16-letnico :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> looool
<nafisa> ROFL
<CrazyLemon> http://www.courtneystodden.com/Gallery.html
<CrazyLemon> to je ta
<CrazyLemon> 16-letnica
<bogdanov> lol
<miha> zgleda stara ne bi mislu da je 16
<miha> prej 35
<miha> 40
<CrazyLemon> mja..to so pač te "beauty pagent" dekleta
<CrazyLemon> ta*
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: web cam genius eye 310  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4741/new/posts/
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84_> oj bogdanov
<bogdanov> oj sasa84_
<bogdanov> :)
 * sasa84 čikpavza
<miha> Å ala dneva: 22. junij
<miha> Dve prijateljici se pogovarjata: A ima tvoj mož pravico prebirati tvoja pisma? Pravico že, poguma pa ne.
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-22
<CrazyLemon> zmatran!
<CrazyLemon> wacap mudel
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> legenda
<bogdanov> kva dogaja
<CrazyLemon> ma nč
<CrazyLemon> igram se mal z testnim pejdzom
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> dougcas
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> film je kj kul
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> si pogledal vse tiste katere sm zadnjič naštel?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kdaj ze
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> ksnga
<bogdanov> mafiskega
<CrazyLemon> povej kere si gledal :>
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> lol kasne mas
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> majkoooooooo moja
<bogdanov> kakoo
<bogdanov> sam ti prokletttt
<bogdanov> sad je srpstvo napadnuto opet
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> jah povej kere si gledal da vidim da ti nisem kerga pozabu povedat :>
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> zbrisu sm ze
<bogdanov> hjao :D
<bogdanov> povej se 1x
<bogdanov> pa da vidm
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga
<CrazyLemon> ne bom ti nonstop govoru zdej eno in isto
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> pol pa nove
<bogdanov> povej
<bogdanov> nimas
<bogdanov> kej
<bogdanov> propada
<bogdanov> slovenija
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> balkan
<bogdanov> SUXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
<bogdanov> zena djeca
<bogdanov> njemacka
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy dj si nich
<bogdanov> nick
<bogdanov> thomson
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ti si nich
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jst sm taglavn
<bogdanov> u kranju
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> pridm
<bogdanov> u casino
<bogdanov> me
<bogdanov> usi
<bogdanov> siptari
<bogdanov> pozdravljajo
<bogdanov> cene sam batine
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma ne bojo te tepli no..kaj se bojiš
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> najjaci
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> zdele sm
<bogdanov> zabu
<bogdanov> 50eu
<bogdanov> nism zadev
<bogdanov> broja
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> a ruleta?
<bogdanov> jes
<CrazyLemon> če ne znaš
<CrazyLemon> do daš 25€ na rdečo
<CrazyLemon> pa 25€ na črno
<CrazyLemon> to*
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> in pol trofiš nulo..in imaš še vedno 25  €
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nis resn
<bogdanov> igrov sm
<bogdanov> 10 krogov
<bogdanov> 5 eu na krog
<bogdanov> cifra
<bogdanov> 1:1
<bogdanov> prva cifra 30 pik zravn 10 10 pik
<bogdanov> i ni padl
<bogdanov> stekas
<bogdanov> kevs
<bogdanov> ti stekov
<bogdanov> 1 pika je
<bogdanov> 3.6eu
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> s kakimi pikami si se ti igral jebote
<CrazyLemon> oni so te zajebali
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> res res
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> raj
<bogdanov> povej
<bogdanov> en film
<bogdanov> nepa
<bogdanov> buc
<bogdanov> prodajat
<CrazyLemon> poglej tiste k sm ti napisal
<CrazyLemon> ker vem da jih nisi vse pregledal
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> nis resn
<CrazyLemon> seveda sem
<CrazyLemon> samo resen fant gre spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> :)
<yang> jutro
<yang> zdravo matthai
<Matthai> hoj
<nafisa> waw ... živi so
<nafisa> ojla
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, lej takole mora bit wiki za approval - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VenezuelaTeam/ReApproval2011
<Pepelka> VenezuelaTeam/ReApproval2011 - Ubuntu Wiki
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Komisija svari pred tveganjem "ugrabitve države" in sistemsko korupcijo na področju farmacije, informatike, gradbeništva in odvetništva.  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=793
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu 11.10 odprt za prevajanje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5010/new/posts/
<alfi`> ciabatta s crnimi olivami + prsut = win
<zgaga> yea
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1157-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1157-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1156-1: tgt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1156-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1157-2: mozvoikko, ubufox, webfav update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1157-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1149-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1149-1/
<bedanc> pozz
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Sky[x]> crazy kva pol jutr bomo nardil opracijske _
<CrazyLemon> sky ne vem če :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej se bom začel učit ta OS VPRAŠANJA na gdocs
<CrazyLemon> jutri pa bom v prvih 10ih minutah sam pregledal vprašanja
<CrazyLemon> če ne bom vedel bom kr lepo odkorakal vn :D
<Sky[x]> na gdocs ?
<Sky[x]> kera vprasanja jstbi jih tud mel
<CrazyLemon> kje pa ti živiš človek..poglej forum :)
<Sky[x]> uf tega sem pa cist spregledov
<Sky[x]> ma jst se dejanso stare izpite piflam + se tko zdravn
<napsy> ka se sploh ucite pri OS?
<napsy> lahk kdo kak test gor
<CrazyLemon> napsy z eno besedo NEUMNOSTI
<Sky[x]> delo s temrinalom res ni neumnost
<Sky[x]> sam tale piflarija je pa res mal prevec no
<CrazyLemon> ja..waw.. ena naloga iz basha k bo :)
<Sky[x]> k bo 2 al pa 3 pike vredna
<Sky[x]> ostale dve bota pa vredne najmanj 6 do 8 pik
<CrazyLemon> napsy na učilnici maš teste.. na forumu jih nisem  zasledil
<Sky[x]> sej sme mu dal link na privat
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> a si al niiisi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda sm
<alyosha> ma ti si cel hud:D
<alyosha> maste gor pri vas u planinah kašnega mizarja
<alyosha> da je ql?
<alyosha> oz. poznaš kašnega tu iz gira?
<alyosha> in da nima nekih debilnih varjant cez 1 mesec pridem pogledat čez 3 bo narjeno
<alyosha> ker takega lahko samo pretepem:)
<CrazyLemon> je bil en tip tukaj ja..baje je bil hud mizar
<CrazyLemon> samo ga ni več..se je loču in zdej klošari nekje po kopru :D
<alyosha> jebemga mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj iščeš custom made wooden jacuzzi ? :))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> custom made sinkshelf
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> čuj ti njega
<CrazyLemon> model je cel anglež
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04-64bit] ATI - Grafični artefakti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5008/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> madafakaaaa :))
<alyosha> pa nego
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> učir sem imel ang mona
<alyosha> je prof. kr padla iz stol
<alyosha> a
<alyosha> kok sem bil hud
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> če mi ne dajo 20 točk jih pretepem mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> burnam sql
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo mi še povej da si mel isovsko pa bom zacvetel kot rožica
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> tako je
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> isovica je bila
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> zdej mi pa Å¡e povej da ti je rekla "ti bom dala eno"
<alyosha> in Å¡tamberger u komisiji:D
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahaha ni govorila slo. nič
<alyosha> samo engleki
<alyosha> engleki
<CrazyLemon> aaaaa Å¡koda :(
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ss me jebe
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jes jes jebajga:D
<alyosha> ugalvnem do jaja
<alyosha> tip bo maturo naredu z 10 mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> edino matematika ajde to je bolj težka da bom anredu
<alyosha> skoraj nemogoče
<alyosha> ampak jebiga
<alyosha> bom augusta
<alyosha> nema beda
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma hudddd
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> drugo leto pa se bom Å¡lepaw pri tebi
<alyosha> z awtom u Å¡olo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> itak ti letos boš padu
<alyosha> boš hodu s5 drugo leto:D
<CrazyLemon> js drugo leto tako ali tako grem
<alyosha> no vidiš
<alyosha> do jaja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo je zdej vprašanje a kot evidenčno vpisan al kot redno vpisan absolvent :)
<alyosha> btk smao da si upisan:D
<alyosha> kaj ti zdj delaš kao neki za nazaj
<alyosha> al kako?
<alyosha> ti si neki čudno letos upisan
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma stari
<CrazyLemon> delam za naprej
<CrazyLemon> mam 6-7 novih predmetov
<CrazyLemon> tko da sm dobu dodatno delo
<alyosha> ma ti si cel leet
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj to pol kao delaš za 3. letnik al kako?
<CrazyLemon> za vpis v 3. ja :)
<alyosha> aha aha:D
<upd> Lajkej če mislš, da je tvoj oči CAR.! <3 ;* - 0 likes.
<upd> hah :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> juhuuu
 * sasa84 ugrizne alyosha 
<marko-_-> je že kdo imel probleme s chromiumom tak da se mu je brskalnik zagnal ampak ni resolval noben url, firefox in ostali browserji pa lepo delujejo
<marko-_-> v chromiumu samo cel čas loada
<marko-_-> oziroma
<marko-_-> čakanje na predpomnilnik
 * CrazyLemon ne jusa kromijuma
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: [11.04-64bit] ATI - Grafični artefakti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5008/new/posts/
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj ti ne jusaš?
<alyosha> kaj si jedu kaj slabega danes
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo sej kelle ze ukvarjov s krkanjem passwordov za wireless ?
<Sky[x]> ene par vprasanj mam hehe
<vatts> odvisno kero Å¡ifriranje :D
<vatts> pomagam pa ti lahko itak samo z linki.
<vatts> na enmu laptopu ne zna BT3 delat z wifi, na drugemu ne zna nastavit prave resolucije. ><
<vatts> BT4 sem pa zgubo, zgleda. :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej fatty shut your piehole :D
<CrazyLemon> OMG!!
<vatts> WTF!!
<vatts> PWN3D!!
<CrazyLemon> miha ne uporablja TORa!!!
<CrazyLemon> oh noes!¨!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> hehe
<vatts> jst tudi ne
<vatts> so gtfo
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> stfu !
<miha> tits or gtfo? :)
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * CrazyLemon se gre naročit na siol
<CrazyLemon> wish me luck!
<vatts> kaj si zdej rešu z amisom? :D
<CrazyLemon> dost je bilo amisa..bil sem jim zvest.. X let
<bedanc> popravca mam mato
<bedanc> LOL
<bedanc> in ne morm na poletno Å¡olo FRI 1 del
<bedanc> js bom pop*
<bedanc> izdiu!
<upd> misleš na prvi vpis ?
<CrazyLemon> jah..drugič se uči ane mulc
<bedanc> ja
<vatts> :>
<vatts> prfoxa od bie bi rekla
<upd> dj pod prvo izbiro, pa še pol v drugo pod prvo, pa imaš prednost
<vatts> nič pizda, tak to gre
<vatts> :D
<bedanc> ja, drugič se bom raj uču
<upd> sam bo ene 64 točk potrebnih
<bedanc> upd, ne ne
<bedanc> js sm 3 letnik
<bedanc> poletna Å¡ola FRI
<bedanc> ne upisujm se Å¡e
<upd> hm aja, ne vem kaj je to :D
<upd> a toj sm tko neki
<CrazyLemon> FRI izobražuje mulce :)
<CrazyLemon> android pa take scene
<upd> d hodiš pa bluziš
<upd> aja super :)
<bedanc> js bi šu zdej na omrežja
<bedanc> pol grem pa na linux,  itak
<upd> a tud če si že študent lahk greš
<upd> ?
<upd> !g fri poletna Å¡ola
<Pepelka> Poletna Å¡ola - FRI http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/poletna_sola/
<bedanc> sam zdj na prvo ne morm it
<bedanc> ne
<upd> :=)
<miha> !g feri poletna Å¡ola
<Pepelka> Poletna Å¡ola - FRI http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/izobrazevanje/poletna_sola/
<miha> fU
<bedanc> hahaha
<sasa84> jou
<bedanc> no uglavnem... nej bi se učil kao varnost rač. omrežij
<bedanc> to bi moral bit zanimiu
<upd> yeaa, zanimiv, lahko pa namesto 1h do faksa in nazaj, dobiš pole, in se sam 16h na dan to učiš, če te res zanima
<upd> v vsakem primeru se lahko doma vse naučiš, verjetno še več :)
<bedanc> ja sej se skos učim doma ;)
<bedanc> ne iz pol heh
<miha> http://pridi-na-feri.si/novice-in-dogodki
<Pepelka> Novice in dogodki | Pridi na FERI&#33;
<bedanc> upraši me kej :D
<upd> a računalniška omrežja se učiš :)
<bedanc> feri se mi zdi tut zanimiu sam jbg k sm iz LJ
<bedanc> tut ja
<bedanc> pa Linux bash shell
<upd> kako se zaščitit pred ddos napadi ? :)
<bedanc> bourne again shell shell lol
<bedanc> ip blocker automatik :D
<upd> ip vsakega prihodnega paketa je drugačen.
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni res..uporabljaš ipv6 ..ta je unddosable!!11
<upd> what now ? :)
<CrazyLemon> :p
<upd> bedarija.
<bedanc> LOL crazy
<upd> ipv6 se ddosa z ipv6
<bedanc> upd, pol si ga pa itak najebu
<bedanc> povej ti kaj bi naredu? ;)
<miha> http://serverfault.com/questions/211135/how-to-prevent-a-loic-ddos-attack tule je en predlog 0 down vote
<Pepelka> networking - How to prevent a LOIC (DDOS) attack? - Server Fault
<miha> 	
<upd> ni nujno ostane še ene 10x možnosti, aka disejblat da ne vrača rst paketa, ki ga po defaultu
<miha> It is easier than all of these suggestions.
<miha> -A INPUT -d {your_server_ip} -p tcp -m connlimit --connlimit-above 8 --connlimit-mask 24 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset
<miha> or DROP, but both have their consequences that will never be the same.
<upd> miha; to je useless
<upd> -reject-with tcp-reset
<upd> glih v tem je problem, k zašne rst pakete vračat
<upd> pa Å¡e dodatno zaflooda
<miha> upd: no --connlimit zgleda kul po man
<miha> pa --connlimit-mask
<bedanc> ja sam je vsak ip drug
<upd> omejevat število povezav... itaq ne bojo sploh povezave ampak samo prihajajoči fake syn paketi
<upd> kar je važn, da disejblaš vse kar kernel odgovarja na te pakete, da nič ne odgovori
<upd> to je pa tak kak gentoo, al pa bsd bol primeren k se lepo da skonfigurirat
<upd> aj Å¡e kej takega :)
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> izklopš kabl!
<upd> uglavnem, če mislš bit profi o internetnih protokolih, pa nasploh kar se tega tiče, se zapri v klet za eno leto
<upd> ja pa kondom daš na wifi anteno ane
<bedanc> upd ddosat z različnimi ipji se da tut najjače profije
<CrazyLemon> to je neumnost..kdo pa uporablja wifi na  strežniku
<CrazyLemon> :S
<upd> lol :)
<bedanc> sej ti lahko najdš kkšn server side script k je zlo počasn pa tistga kličš
<bedanc> kko nej strežnik ve a je povezava legitimna?
<upd> bedanc; jah no pol seveda je odvisno kolk računalnikov te ddosa :d
<bedanc> pač spletna stran ma naenkrat 100000 get requestov
<bedanc> ja, sam če vse blokiraš pol tut unim k bi jim rabl delat ne bo delal
<bedanc> pol je isto kt da kabl vn daš
<bedanc> ja ddosa te stotine kompov, ane
<upd> sam začasno blokiraš
<bedanc> ceu botnet
<bedanc> ja pol je isto kukr da začasno dam kabl vn
<upd> ma apache že tud dost zaščite za get requeste
<bedanc> kakšno recimo?
<bedanc> js vem da če pošlm 100 requestov naenrat na nek zahtevn php search mi bo strežnik preobremenil takoj
<upd> ker nimaš dobr zrihtan
<bedanc> hosting mam, ne morm tega rihtat na žalost
<upd> no ne vem če ima za get requeste, ima pa za število povezav na sekundo itd.. v conf fajlo naštimaš
<bedanc> ja sam en komp ti samo en paket pošle
<miha> !google mod_qos
<upd> slab hosting :)
<Pepelka> mod_qos http://mod-qos.sourceforge.net/
<miha> !google mod_evasive
<Pepelka> mod_evasive http://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?page_id=442
<bedanc> pa je dost
<upd> miha zna to :d
<bedanc> kaj possibly loh nrdi program če dobi 1000 requestov z unikatnimi ipji
<bedanc> iz vsazga 1?
<bedanc> koga zavrne, koga ne?
<upd> porkaduš
<upd> sj maš število zahtevkov v 10 sekundah
<upd> če to preseže 20
<upd> blokiraš vse po spisku
<upd> za 1 minuto
<upd> oz. kolikor pač naštimaš na podlagi obiskov in liniji
<bedanc> pol bo tvoja stran lepo offline
<bedanc> ker uni te ddosajo 1 uro
<upd> ne ne bo
<upd> ker se tujino lahko blokira
<bedanc> morš še naštimat pravilo da blokira ipje
<upd> lahko ip'je daješ na blacklist
<bedanc> ja
<bedanc> samo po kakšnem pravilu jih dajat
<bedanc> da ne daš napačnih
<upd> po kakeršnem koli je brezveze ker so itaq fake ip'ji in se spreminjajo
<bedanc> kko mislš fake ipji?
<upd> mhm a sva mal zabluzila ?
<bedanc> če se skos spreminjajo pol je res jak ddos
<upd> zakaj se pa ne bi
<bedanc> ja zakaj bi se
<bedanc> a ma tist model ceu ip sektor al kaj? sej če ma botnet ma omejeno število ipjev
<upd> zato, ker je učinkovitejši ddos, če vem da nekdo uporablja blacklist
<upd> nima veze to, sam sestaviš ip paket, v katerem poljubno določiš izvorni ip
<upd> in vse ostale parametre
<upd> sploh veš kako dela ddos ?
<bedanc> maš botnet in iz vsazga kompa pošiljaš pakete zdj če bi ti še spoofu ip je to druga zgodba
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, kje si?
<upd> seveda, se pri ddosu vedno spoofa ip.
<bedanc> ja ne se ne vedno :D
<andrejz> mam eno idejo in rabim napredno mnenje ubuntu.si moderatorja :)
<upd> ne vem zakaj se ne bi, če se lahko :)
<bedanc> :)
<upd> še bolše za izvorni ip uporabiš ip od google.com, in pošlješ syn, paket, tvoj server bo odgovoru z syn+ack, google pošlje nazaj rst, paket, še dodatno flooda :)
<bedanc> haha no pa sm se neki nouga nauču
<bedanc> :)
<upd> dost trollanja, grem Å¡pilat
<upd> cool :)
<bedanc> no pejt ddosat koga
<bedanc> :D thx
<bedanc> ajd
<l0wkey> jao otroc!
<upd> ping -b 1024 ip
<upd> :>
<bedanc> (hecam se?)
<upd> -c 1337
<upd> ;>
<bedanc> hping ;)
<bedanc> -c izvorni port?
<upd> pol pa usaj hping3
<upd> -c count
<upd> Å¡t. paketov
<bedanc> haha aja
<bedanc> pa daš še source port 1337 da zih vidjo da je
<upd> :)
<bedanc> nč no seprau si morm pogledat še ip spoofing
<bedanc> :P:P no grem js tut zdj
<bedanc> adijo!! :)
<bedanc> aja sam Å¡e neki, sej bom pol pogledu odg. k pridm
<bedanc> a lahko nrdiš fake ip paket iz njihovga omrežja in pol pošlje sin + ack pol mu pa še un odgovori pa ta nazaj? XD
<bedanc> recimo Å¡e huj od unga primera k si dou z googlom
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kallel: eye toy [PS2] kamera  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5009/new/posts/
<upd> aha
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qYeXCWxqnQ&feature=share ey alex i lost my iphone ha
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;[HD] Fast and Furious - Danza Kuduro (Don Omar & Lucenzo) Soundtrack.mp4&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> http://www.videozbirka.net/smeeeeeh/ kako lahko takšna stran sploh obratuje
<Pepelka> Smeeeeeh
<vatts> upd, fali ti apcs
<vatts> APCupSd :D
<upd> ?
<vatts> apc upsd
<vatts> apc ups daemon :)
<nafisa> #Å¡tala
<nafisa> That don't impress me much! :P
<vatts> :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyrXiocTKeA&feature=share mmm blonda :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Die GeiWaidler - Samma Ehrlich&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoueQLT2V90
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;TAK.SI - kratki igrani film&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> jou
<vatts> lp
<nafisa> hladilnik mam en meter proč
<nafisa> pa se že pol ure odpravljam do njega, da bi pomarančo ven vzela
<vatts> hjao
<vatts> bog pomagej potem
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> sem cel dan delala ...
<nafisa> pol pa še eno uro pešhonde do doma
<vatts> au. :D
<nafisa> evo ... že praskam žulje na podplatih ;:D
<CrazyLemon> o madona..kaj je pa teb da si celo uro hodla??
<CrazyLemon> :S
<vatts> je pač daleč doma
<vatts> eni se vozijo 1h
<vatts> eni pač pešačijo :)
<nafisa> ja, mau več ko eno uro je blo ... to je blo eno uro od tam, ko sem kolega doma pustila ...
<nafisa> pa že prej 15 minut
<nafisa> pa Å¡e tja sem pol ure hodila iz enega dela na drugega
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj je pa narobe s tem, da sem hodila?
<CrazyLemon> nč narobe..sam to ti ni podobno :S
<CrazyLemon> a je kaj narobe nafisa ?? :S
<nafisa> ammm ... bi moglo bit?
<CrazyLemon> ful je nevljudno odgovarjat na vprašanje z vprašanjem :S
<nafisa> dej ... ne zafrkavi
<CrazyLemon> :/
<vatts> CrazyLemon, dej ko bo popizdla boš vse zvezdice vidu :)
<CrazyLemon> ona je pacifistka
<vatts> pač slab dan je mela če je cel dan (!!) delala!
<CrazyLemon> no war..just love
<CrazyLemon> :p
<vatts> ja
<vatts> psihologija
<CrazyLemon> love == sex
<CrazyLemon> typo
<vatts> kaj za boga dela pacifist v vojni! :D
<nafisa> loool
<vatts> mnya no. hoče mir
<vatts> spor z načeli in nevemčim
<vatts> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..ona sam pozornost išče
<CrazyLemon> sam ne mojo :)))
<vatts> nevem, ne zgleda tak... :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4j4uP_bgs0        kul komad
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Roy Gates ft. Jay Colin - Let&#39;s Rock&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, če bi iskala pozornost, bi zdajle kaj drugega napisala, veš
<nafisa> :(
<CrazyLemon> nafisa komaj si pršla..bo že pršu čas tudi za to 'drugo'
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * upd fart
<nafisa> hehe, upd
<nafisa> s manjka ;)
<vatts> bereš mozak
<upd> !t en sl fart
<Pepelka> prdec
<vatts> !t en sl upd farts
<Pepelka> UPD prdcev
<nafisa> !t upd farts
<nafisa> !t en slupd farts
<Pepelka> prdcev
<upd> !t en sl nafisa fart
<Pepelka> Nafisa prdec
<nafisa> !t en sl upd farts
<Pepelka> UPD prdcev
<nafisa> ah :D
<upd> !t auto sl nafisa
<Pepelka> Nafisa
<nafisa> google translate je kr neki
<nafisa> upd ... Nafisa je ime ...
<upd> :/
<nafisa> ! en sl my mother is at emergency
<CrazyLemon> !t auto auto auto
<Pepelka> auto
<nafisa> !t en sl my mother is at emergency
<Pepelka> moja mama je v nujnih primerih
<vatts> updjeve misli: "P***a pa tak sexy ime, me je prav zanimalo ka pomeni"
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> hehe, vatts
<vatts> <upd> :/
<vatts> nek tak fris je že izpadu :D
<vatts> !t auto en :\
<Pepelka> :\\
<vatts> !t auto en :/
<Pepelka> :/
<vatts> oO
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> ki je zaj OpenSource ... al kaki nick že ma ... v soboto bojo v festivalni dvorani na lentu južne strune ... da ne bo jamru pol drug tedn, da bi rad poslušu staro oddajo ...
<vatts> :)
<vatts> torej zdaj ste vsi naenkrat umrli? :>
<CrazyLemon> če si pa chat killer :/
<vatts> pa jebote, par dni nazaj si mi reko da bom celo koristen tuki!
<vatts> zdej se zmisli
<vatts> o grem o ostanem
<vatts> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa sej lahk ostaneš no..sam moraš prašat nafisa za dovoljenje..ker ona je edina tukaj z straponom
<CrazyLemon> ]:>
<miha> :)
<nafisa> joj, CrazyLemon no
<nafisa> vatts, ti kar ostani! ... si fajn dečko
<vatts> nafisa, hvala :D
<nafisa> kar je res, je res, ne?
<CrazyLemon> how Å¡weet :$
<nafisa> da se ne boš stopil, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sam se bom res
<CrazyLemon> its fckin hot !
<nafisa> ki je vroče?
<CrazyLemon> v moji sobi..kje le
<vatts> lahko bi blo pri nafisi :p
<nafisa> pri meni v kleti je lepo hladno ... :))
<vatts> uf, klet!
<CrazyLemon> tudi pri meni v kleti je lepo hladno :)
<vatts> maričkapomagej
<vatts> brb
<CrazyLemon> pri vattsu v kleti pa je refošk pa malvazija
<CrazyLemon> :D
<vatts> še hujše
<vatts> CHNOPS, zdej se celo marmelada kuha
<vatts> menda se je vse prpallo kolkar smrdi
<vatts> brb!!11
<CrazyLemon> zdej? marmelada??
<CrazyLemon> wtf..ti si weird :D
<nafisa> vatts, jst živim v kleti ...
<vatts> bek
<vatts> ni se zapalilo ne :)
<vatts> CrazyLemon, ja no
<vatts> če bab cel dan ni doma potem zvečer kuhajo marmelado.
<vatts> jebiga :)
<vatts> sej če se kej prpali pa itak jst nasrkam :>
<vatts> lp napsy, jaka
<CrazyLemon> vatts kaj pa kuhate?? češnje? jagode?
<CrazyLemon> drugo Å¡e ni
<vatts> črešnje :)
<jaka> lp
<CrazyLemon> vatts pa reč 'babam' da je nutella bolša k marmelada :p
<vatts> o sej jst to vem :D
<nafisa> oboje je sladko ...
<nafisa> fuj!
<vatts> a ti maš bolj kisle stvari rada? :D
<vatts> ali grenke? :D
<CrazyLemon> nočeš vedet kake stvari ma ona rada
<CrazyLemon> :/
<nafisa> kisle ... grenke ... slane ...
<vatts> nafisa, zato ker maš rada kisle ti je pa tukej CrazyLemon
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> pavza!
<sasa84> ajde, Å¡ibam spat
<sasa84> papa
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-23
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04-64bit] ATI - Grafični artefakti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5008/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.portalcek.com/komar-pije-kri-povecava/ še ena stran k morš najprej lajkat pa sherat video na fb da ga lahko pogledaš
<Pepelka> Komar pije kri &#40;povečava&#41;
<upd> počas bom začel ddosat tole vse
<andrejz> jebote pa z youtube kopirajo svine pol pa lajke hočjo met
<andrejz> upd, prijavi jih facebooku
<andrejz> ker je to kršitev njihovih splošnih pogojev
<upd> sej to :S
<andrejz> no sej prijavi jih
<andrejz> radiu1 so tud odstranil njihovo skupino, ker je bila včlanitev v skupino pogoj za neko nagradno igro al kaj
<upd> kako pa :D
<upd> aja
<nafisa> za krejzija nekej ... http://www.poletnohujsanje.si/?src=fb&ad=90#narocilo
<Pepelka> Wulong Oolong Čaj - Hujšanje brez diete
<nafisa> lol
<andrejz> živjo nafisa
<upd> andrejz; lahko ti jaz ne najdem...
<andrejz> česa?
<andrejz> http://www.facebook.com/help/?page=798
<Pepelka> Reporting a violation - Facebook Središče za pomoč | Facebook
<upd> cool tnx
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<upd> andrejz; . 223, M4 kej je že to ? :D
<upd> M4, 223, NP - FKKT, Aškerčeva 5, Ljubljana.
<andrejz> ime predavalnice
<andrejz> 223 je v visokem pritličju, M4 v 4. nadstropju, NP na dvorišču
<upd> aha glavna stavba, 2 in 4 Å¡tuk
<upd> aj M4
<upd> levo dol
<upd> k prideš po stopnicah gor
<upd> una mala učilnica
<upd> ja sranje
<upd> kako bom plonkal
<andrejz> težko
<upd> :D
<vatts> Agrh. $%/("#$
<vatts> sicer ni glih ubuntu uprašanje ampak vseeno
<napsy> lp
<vatts> lp
<vatts> cel čas se mi sesuva opera, windows pa pravi da njene začasne datoteke niso berljive
<vatts> kar mi ne zdi logično, glede na to da sem pred enim tednom komplet naložu na novo kišto.
<napsy> zamenji browser
<vatts> prej mi je delalo OK :S
<vatts> prav tak se mi je včerej kar zaštekalo ob filmčku, cela kišta, da sem mogu resetirat
<vatts> kasneje pa 3x BSOD (isti filmček)
<napsy> mogoce pregrevanje
<vatts> in opera se sesuva kot hišica iz kard.
<napsy> slabi napajalnik
<andrejz> dovojenja ?
<vatts> andrejz, windows ><
<vatts> napsy, napajalo je isto že nekaj let in je delalo super, bom pa vseeno sprobal
<vatts> pregrevanje. hmm
<vatts> glihkar upaljena kišta ne more imet nevemkako temperaturo :)
<vatts> let me see
<napsy> vatts: poglej ventilator ce se vredu suce; mal ga popihaj mogoce je ze vlk praha gor
<alyosha> windows?
<alyosha> :D
<krusi> virus mas gor
<alyosha> garant
<alyosha> :D
<upd> andrejz; Koliko pade tlak v jeklenki napoljeni s komprimiranim zrakom, če jo ohladimo iz 300C na 20C ? :)
<krusi> kaj je ze un, MS Windows al kak se ze klice
<vatts> krusi, <vatts> kar mi ne zdi logično, glede na to da sem pred enim tednom komplet naložu na novo kišto.
<vatts> ne bom komentiral
<vatts> pa valda ne dobiš v 1 tednu virusa če si gor naložu sam xchat pa opero x)
<vatts> pa office.
<vatts> s istega kompleta ko prej :D
<alyosha> ma windowsi so virus sami po sebi:)
<vatts> jebiga, če ga rabiš za šolo
<vatts> :-)
<alyosha> zakaj rabiš?
<vatts> vem da verjetno ni stvari da bi delala na wine al pa take fore, sam tudi tam verjetno ne dela tak kokr tukej
<alyosha> mislim kaj je tam kar tu ni?:D
<alyosha> ne sj itka so razlike
<alyosha> samo nevem
<alyosha> kašna to šola vas tera da rabite wine?:D
<vatts> drugače pa Eagle, pa office [ok sej vem za OOo sam se mi naklada dlje časa :P] pa še kaki programi za html in te fore ki jih moremo imet ker jih moremo uporabljat [in ne VIM, barabe -.-] :D
<andrejz> @vatts: so original CD-ji
<vatts> andrejz, isti kot je do zdej laufal. to me martra
<vatts> zdej pa mi pustite že enkrat da preverim T(cpu) :D
<napsy> vatts: se vedno lahko imas virtualca :)
<andrejz> jaz sem enkrat imel že na originalnem CD-ju nameščen virus gor
<krusi> kaj pa je narobe z vim?
<vatts> krusi, ne smemo ga nucat ker mormo nucat druge ><
<vatts> o ja
<vatts> T(cpu) =  36C
<krusi> keri nacisticni pogoji
<andrejz> evo rešitev. wins v virtualbox pa snapshote pa je mir
<alyosha> :D
<vatts> kar je burek napram temu da sem ga imel običajno na 45
<nafisa> vatts, to je nizka temperatura
<vatts> ta barton je pečka
<nafisa> vsaj za moj komp
<vatts> nafisa, je vžgan slabih 15 minut
<vatts> pa se mi že opera sesuva ^
<nafisa> moj pride tudi do 62 stopinj
<alyosha> ma to je nekje drugje problem
<alyosha> temp je ql
<alyosha> jz mam na 45 nonstop
<alyosha> pa dela ue
<alyosha> :)
<vatts> napsy, kar se virtualca tiče, socket A je res boga zadevca :)
<vatts> alyosha, ja moj se rabi Å¡e segret
<vatts> in enkrat sem ga spravil na 70
<alyosha> :D
<vatts> kritični alarm je na 75
<krusi> temperature se lahko dvignejo do 100stopinj brez problema, pol je pa mal vroce
<nafisa> moj je na 100
<alyosha> hahah nehajte no:D
<alyosha> 100
<alyosha> :D
<vatts> napsy, na laptopu dualcore imam vbox pa tudi Å¡tekajo stvari
<vatts> da se ne menim tukej :)
<vatts> in ja praha skorejda ni ker sem ga pred kaka 2 meseca spihal :>
<nafisa> acpitz-virtual-0
<nafisa> Adapter: Virtual device
<nafisa> temp1:       +58.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<vatts> to zdej napram prej = burek
<vatts> proti slonu
<alyosha> no nafisa
<vatts> ali čemu večjemu
<alyosha> kaj 58 je 100
<vatts> taipei 101 :D
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> pravim, da kritični alarm mam na 100
<alyosha> sami izgovori so te
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz lahko tudi dam alarm na 120
<vatts> alyosha, ne, sam brat ne znaš
<vatts> :
<nafisa> alyosha, dej ...
<vatts> :>*
<alyosha> pa kaj ko se bo že prej sesulo use
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> začepi
<vatts> nafisa, +1
<alyosha> nafisa ti jo začepi ja!
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hahaha ... gi mi fajf, vatts
<alyosha> dj dj se mi mudi na matuuuuro:D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> tip je maturant mona:D
<vatts> :D *clap*
<alyosha> zadnjic sodnik me je prašaw če ga zajebavm al resno to
<nafisa> ajde ... spoki se na maturo
<alyosha> ker letnice ne Å¡timajo nikakor:D
<vatts> spoki ća! :D
<alyosha> pfff
<vatts> we have a problem to solve :D
<alyosha> zdj pa ne grem
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> vso srečo!
<vatts> 100F = 38C
<vatts> lol
<alyosha> vatts uninstalirat opero
<alyosha> in jo daj na novo gor
<alyosha> zna bit da bo delalo
<nafisa> alyosha, Å¡e nisi Å¡el?
<alyosha> na winih ponavadi rešiš samo tako da pobrišeš in daš na novo gor
<alyosha> nafisa sem reku da zdj pa ne grem
<alyosha> !
<vatts> nekak mi sumljivo pada na disk, učerej kar 3je BSODji zaporedoma v 5 minutah, danes pa neberljivost temp file-jev :D
<vatts> alyosha, SP*ZDI! :D
<nafisa> ej ... z biči bom prišla ...
<nafisa> te bom zvezala
<nafisa> pa premlatla ko slona
<vatts> bom poklical ziga555
<vatts> če veš kaj pomeni 555!
<alyosha> pfff
<alyosha> nafisa da nebi res!
<nafisa> če se mi takoj ne spokaš na maturo!
<alyosha> itak je matematika
<vatts> <ziga555> 5 minut imaš da spizdiš, drugače te bom v 5 minutah fental in zakopal v pičlih 5 minutah
<alyosha> ki je nebom naredu sigurno
<napsy> krusi: ti se spoznas na c kaj?
<vatts> alyosha, give it a shot :P
<nafisa> ku si ti en negativc, alyosha
<krusi> vcasih sm se :P
<napsy> mam neko tezavo s socketi
<vatts> hmm
<vatts> nafisa, zgleda da je pomagal Ziga555
<vatts> ker je oni sp.zdo :D
<nafisa> haha
<krusi> ahh,socketi so vecni problem :P
<upd> dj nehite trollat
<upd> napsy; dj kodo al pa povej kaj te jebe
<napsy> krusi: no tezava je v tem da dobim EPIPE error pri send() ... sam recv tega ne dobi in se mi loop ne konca
<napsy> test case bi tezko naredu ker je dokaj standardni error .. problem je sam v tem da recv() ne prepozna napake
<krusi> a to mas na isti masini sender/receiver ?
<napsy> mm ne
<krusi> EPIPE ti vrze ko message ne pride do receiverja, tak da je nek na poti narobe
<krusi> work socket port/IP/firewall
<krusi> wrong*
<napsy> client zapre povezavo, in send() na server strani se vedno hoce pisat gor na socket ... ok pol se zgenerire EPIPE, sam recv() na server strani pa tega ne zazna
<vatts> Ups, to je bil ta kabel ki sem ga prerezal... :S
<napsy> hm
<krusi> no, ce pa ves da client zapre povezavo, potem pa normalno da nebi delalo, ker je pac socket closed iz ene strani in ni vec receiverja
<napsy> ja ze, sam zakaj se potem 'receiver thread' kjer lavfa recv() ne konca
<napsy> ce se ne pomeni edino to, da recv() ne faila kar pa bi mogu ce je prslo do EPIPE
<napsy> na ta isti socket
<napsy> oz. nekje mora bit robni pogoj ker to se vsake tolk casa dogaja
<krusi> sej kolikor vem recv ne dobi errorja, ker on caka in ne gleda ce je socket se aktiven na obeh straneh
<napsy> hm mislim da ne, recv() mora failat
<napsy> ce se povezava zapre
<upd> caka ker ni prejel celotnega paketa, oz. bi moral vrnit -1
<napsy> upd: to je fora, recv() prebere sam en bajt
<nafisa> vatts, kwa s prerezu?
<vatts> nafisa, <krusi> EPIPE ti vrze ko message ne pride do receiverja, tak da je nek na poti narobe
<vatts> ups. my fault :D
<nafisa> dejte nehte zajebavat, no
<nafisa> limunčič še spi?
<napsy> hm ok mogu bom nek drug mehanizem naredit
<upd> dj v non-blocking socket
<upd> pa select poll..
<upd> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2598488/send-always-interrupted-by-epipe if that helps
<Pepelka> c - send() always interrupted by EPIPE - Stack Overflow
<upd> pač narobe maš spisan
<upd> yebat ga zdej:)
<krusi> da, send pa recv sta locena, si ne govorita med seboj errorjev :)
<krusi> nista babi, sta deca :)
<napsy> mhm zdj vidim fda recv pa morda ne dobi epipe
<napsy> nic bom pac moral uporabit eno drugo tehniko :-)
<nafisa> krusi, lepo prosim ... zih sta geja
<napsy> tnx anyway
<upd> ne dobi dobi pa -1 ali 0, ko je napaka oz. prekinitev
<upd> moral pa bi 1 v tvojem primeru
<vatts> opera se je po čudežu nehala sesuvat. lol!
<vatts> bo že kak slab sektor na HDDju pa je začelo drugam pisat :)
<napsy> upd: ze, return value tut preverim in ce je < 0 bi se moral loop koncat
<napsy> oz < 1
<nafisa> hahahaha ... ne me jebat :D
<nafisa> Katero podjetje izdeluje telefone iPhone?
<nafisa> A) Microsoft
<nafisa> B) Apple
<nafisa> C) Gorenje
<nafisa> Emmmm, nisem čisto prepričan. Nikakor se ne morem odločiti med b) in c). Vem, da so postali izdelki Gorenja malce slabši v zadnjih letih, ampak da so se tako pokvarili, pa nisem pričakoval. Apple sicer dela vgradne radijske sprejemnike za traktorje in ostalo težko mehanizacijo, tako da ne vem, od kdaj se ukvarjajo še s telefoni.
<napsy> D) Visionect ;-)
<teardrop> lo
<nafisa> lu :P
<vatts> napsy, D) :))
<napsy> :)
<krusi> sam kr nemorm verjet, da so dejansko mal porihtal flash zdej :)
<nafisa> zanimivo ... da mi na polno vleče na transmissnu ... pa da še internetni radio neprekinjeno lepo dela
<nafisa> no, prehitr sem rekla ...
<nafisa> pol je pa takoj začelo mal prekinjat :D
<vatts> izklopi irc :>
<nafisa> vatts, pujso!
<vatts> :)
<yang> a proda kdo kako masino brez diskov za 50 eur
<vatts> hm. FBju je zmanjkalo oglasov in dogodkov in rojstnih dnevov za mi ponudit :)
<nafisa> haha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: [11.04-64bit] ATI - Grafični artefakti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5008/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/krokodil-mamilo-ki-dobesedno-zre-zasvojence/260393
<Pepelka> Krokodil: mamilo, ki dobesedno žre zasvojence :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<yang> u mater tale krolodil grozljivka
<nafisa> ja, yang
<nafisa> moj je samo prbil: u fak
<yang> kako skripto male tale pepelka za url paster
<nafisa> mihata vpraš
<nafisa> on bo najbl vedu
<nafisa> no, da povem ... sedaj mi firefox ne dela več sranja :)
<nafisa> tako da ga lahko komot laufam, ne da bi mi mojega kompeka sesulo
<nafisa> in se vsem, ki so pomagali, zahvaljujem za pomoč
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> zivjo sasa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04-64bit] ATI - Grafični artefakti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5008/new/posts/
<nafisa> uuu, CrazyLemon se je zbudu ;:D
<CrazyLemon> komaj..ampak zbudu sm se ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [11.04-64bit] ATI - Grafični artefakti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5008/new/posts/
<alyosha> nafisaaaaaaa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa ti si negativc mona
<alyosha> če imam use kar sem rešu prav še vedno ni teoretično možno da bi dobil 2
<alyosha> tako da nevem kje ti vidiš tu negativca
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ti me kr dej ...
<nafisa> sam pol ti ga bom odgriznla
<CrazyLemon> ožeži miki!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ti bom prej zobe zbil:P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kesi CrazyLemon
<alyosha> a je kj vroće?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha evo me :)
<CrazyLemon> stari..zdej mi je začelo kuhat
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo zato ker moram v sežano
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma stari kuha pošteno res
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> gor boš mel usaj normalne temperature
<CrazyLemon> moram se it odjavit od izpita :/
<CrazyLemon> nism pripravljen..tvegat pa ne mislim..ker pol ne bo 100% uspeh tako kot do zdej :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> nerd
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> crazy kakšen študent pa si, če imaš 100% uspeh
<CrazyLemon> a jebiga..ko je 41€ vsak poskus..pol moram naredit :D
<andrejz> sram te bilo
<nafisa> wirdo
<alyosha> samo res:D
<alyosha> kaj 40€ moraš dajt
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<alyosha> samo ti si neki čudaško to upisan
<CrazyLemon> andrejz to je samo letos..ko moram plačat izpite
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hodiš na fax redno kao
<alyosha> nimaš statusa nimaš bonow
<alyosha> in še plačuješ ispite
<alyosha> ?!
<alyosha> kaetomona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nimam statusa Å¡tudenta..ampak mam status :)
<CrazyLemon> in mogoče zdej dobim delo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> status z posebnimi potrebami?:D
<alyosha> kašno delo
<CrazyLemon> pri stari dol :D
<alyosha> meni tudi?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> u mlinčku
<CrazyLemon> ma ti nimaš statusa :D
<alyosha> bom prišu pol usak dan
<CrazyLemon> v mlinotestu..ne mlinčku :D
<alyosha> jz mam status nezaposlenika:D
<alyosha> status socjalnega problema
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bom delal sendviče :))
<alyosha> ma to baki
<alyosha> btk
<alyosha> usaj neboš lačen:D
<nafisa> jao :D
<alyosha> kdaj se začne?
<CrazyLemon> valda :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne vem..moram prvo reč stari da mi zrihta
<alyosha> ura ura?
<CrazyLemon> ker sm danes dobu sms o tem delu
<alyosha> 7 8h?
<CrazyLemon> 8h..5-13
<alyosha> hehe ke tip
<alyosha> tip dobi na sms delo
<alyosha> a stara dela dol
<alyosha> ne pove ti
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj ob 5h se začne ze al kaj?
<andrejz> pa ne more vam vse mat zrihtat, saj ste dost strai
<CrazyLemon> ma dobim od Å¡t. servisa :)
<alyosha> nisi ti akr tako
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kako da ne..mora :D
<alyosha> pa nego:D
<CrazyLemon> ker če js kličem bom sam še en študent k hoče delo
<alyosha> tako je
<alyosha> Veze I Poznanstva
<alyosha> brez tega danes ni nč
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> niso lahke niso lahke
<alyosha> ti 100% uspešen študent raunalništva
<alyosha> povej ti men neki
<CrazyLemon> 100% zaenkrat!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> to sranje od wlana
<CrazyLemon> v tem letu :D
<alyosha> mam nastavljeno
<alyosha> da auto conecta
<alyosha> in ko mi vrze dol
<alyosha> mi ga ne conecta nazaj
<alyosha> oz. mi ga učasih
<alyosha> učasih pa ne
<alyosha> tam mi kaze kao unesi gelo a geslo utipkano ze notri
<alyosha> samo za kliknit ok
<alyosha> no gut
<krusi> kabl dej notr :)
<alyosha> vem ja
<alyosha> sem mel do zdj
<alyosha> samo pol mam tu čez postlejo kabel
<alyosha> in mi ni to to
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> se zapletam u njega:D
<nafisa> A KDO VE, KJE BI SE DALO PIJAVKE DOBIT?
<krusi> zakaj ne...mal polepsa sobo :D
<alyosha> nafisa u zootiku
<krusi> nafisa,  v potokih
<alyosha> krusi to je res ja
<alyosha> smao ti pravim se zapletem pol pa lapatopa vrzem potleh in tako naprej
<nafisa> jst rabm natančno lokacijo
<nafisa> da jih loh grem iskat
<alyosha> nafisa zootic ljubljana
<alyosha> BTC
<alyosha> naslov pa nevem na pamet
<alyosha> use google!
<alyosha> D:
<nafisa> se da pijavke dobit?
<alyosha> ma use dobiš tam
<alyosha> pokliči jih
<alyosha> reči da bi 2 pijavki da jih zalepiš na bradavičke ;D
<alyosha> NUJNO!
<alyosha> če ne rečeš nujno ne boš dobila nč
<nafisa> sem pogledala ...
<nafisa> in nimajo pijavk
<nafisa> !!!!!!!
<alyosha> si klicala?
<alyosha> to kaj piše na netu ni nič
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<napsy> oh crap
<napsy> krneki
<alyosha> kaj zdj CrazyLemon boš rešu al nebošp
<alyosha> moj računalniški problem
<nafisa> js hočem met pijavke za domače živalce!
<CrazyLemon> sej ti je krusi povedal rešitev :)
<alyosha> nafisa to moraš joinat #wirdpipl
<alyosha> tam majo use te zadeve
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kašen si ti to študent
<alyosha> dej dej
<krusi> occam's razor :)
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> alyosha, #weirdpeople
<nafisa> samo tja spadaš tud ti mal
<nafisa> ko si smotan na cajte!
<alyosha> ma tam nimajo usega
<alyosha> več kot na cajte:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> pa medicinske pijavke rabm
<nafisa> ne une iz potokov
<nafisa> pa toplokrvne morjo bit
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa ena se mora klicat joži druga pa milena
<CrazyLemon> mislim kaj kompliciraš
<alyosha> ce je zenska kaj nebo komplicirala:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha poglej skozi okno če je gužva na cesti
<nafisa> js rabim vsaj en ducat pijavk!
<alyosha> pff CrazyLemon da ki gužva mona
<alyosha> jedva prideš tu mimo
<alyosha> posrani italjani
<CrazyLemon> je polno vse a? mamicu jim
<alyosha> bolše ti je da greš tam čez olmo
<alyosha> al pa celo čez žusterno:D
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKv3b9Oi4xA
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Batman Beatdown on the Vegas Strip (Original)&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> lool
<CrazyLemon> ma đabe stari
<alyosha> batman dobi batine:D
<CrazyLemon> tle ta krožni je 100% zablokiran
<alyosha> kr kr je ja:D
<alyosha> samo pol je Å¡e uni semafor dol
<alyosha> ma uglavnem najbo si božo tu da greš:D
<CrazyLemon> sej nimam druge izbire :D
<CrazyLemon> oz mam Å¡e eno
<CrazyLemon> da grem zdej tle proti hrvaški meji..pa pol v portorož pa pol v koper in tako naprej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahahah:D
<alyosha> ma še vedno greš tu rajši
<alyosha> na kroznem desno
<alyosha> mimo mene tu
<alyosha> in na pumpi vn
<alyosha> kao se uštulišp
<alyosha> itak ni druge tam:D
<alyosha> usja prišparaš celo to ravnico ki se največ vleče
<CrazyLemon> itak moram it na pumpo :D
<alyosha> no vidiš:D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobro da si me spomnu
<CrazyLemon> ker sm že pozabu da moram na pumpo
<CrazyLemon> :S
<alyosha> haha ke tip
<alyosha> boš zamudiw u šolo
<alyosha> začneš ob 3h?
<alyosha> ma kaj samo odjavit se greÅ ??
<alyosha> in moraš it gor
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ob 4ih začnem
<alyosha> pa kaj nemoraš po telefonu to rešit?
<alyosha> al po mailu
<alyosha> al faxu al neki
<alyosha> kaj jim fali njim u glavi
<CrazyLemon> ma če zdej pošljem mail
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če ga bo tip dobil do izpita
<CrazyLemon> in pol da mi začne neki komplicirat
<CrazyLemon> se mi ne splača ..raje dam 8€ za bencin kot 41€ za izpit :)
<andrejz> ja kolk pa maš porabe?
<krusi> sej 8e bi se zmer dou tud ce gres na izpit :D
<CrazyLemon> krusi true :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sj sm ti že povedal 6.6
<andrejz> misliš da sem si zapomnil ?
<andrejz> a to pr 90 km/h?
<CrazyLemon> upal sem da boš :S
<andrejz> ja a se ne morte online odjavt
<andrejz> al pa enmu reč da te naj odjavi
<andrejz> pol mu pa sixpack kup pa si 2€ prhranil pa 1 uro
<CrazyLemon> ne morem se online odjavit..oz. lahko..3 dni pred izpitom
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm se danes odloču :D
<krusi> posl mejl,ej stari dej me odjav..takoj!
<andrejz> poklič pa reč da ti je babica umrla al pa kej
<CrazyLemon> eh
<krusi> ma tko gre lahk na fax pol pa se na pivo :)
<andrejz> v bistvu je to samo izgovor
<CrazyLemon> ironično ampak profesorju je priimek 'peer' - pir :D
<krusi> najhujs je pa k ti na nsihtu vs pir popijejo iz hladilnika
<krusi> peter,a? :D
<CrazyLemon> krusi jah to ni nič čudnega če si recimo gostinc :D
<CrazyLemon> krusi jp :)
<krusi> ja,sam kaj k nism gostinc ampak sedim v pisarni za racunlaniki? :)
<CrazyLemon> to pa sam pomeni da si lahk srečen ker sploh mate hladilnik pa pir not..čeprav ga trenutno ni :D
<CrazyLemon> kera firma je tok prijazna...da vem kam prošnjo poslat :D
<krusi> heh,sm ga ukradu k smo ene pisarne selil v naso bajto :)
<krusi> sej mamo v firmi sam ene 3 hladilnike :)
<krusi> sam kurc k je v mojmu sam union pa redbull zdej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu izobraževanje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5011/new/posts/
<napsy> ok
<zgaga> !t sl en iznajdljiv
<Pepelka> ingenious
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: eye toy [PS2] kamera  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5009/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: eye toy [PS2] kamera  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5009/new/posts/
<upd> lag lag :)
<CrazyLemon> kje kje ?
<CrazyLemon> Prav tako so našli avto, ki pa ni bil ukraden.
<CrazyLemon> hahaha......fcking amaterji
<CrazyLemon> popravek..fcking amaterji z zelo opaznim avtom :)
<zgaga> jep
<upd> sudo wireshark
<upd> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: [11.04-64bit] ATI - Grafični artefakti  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5008/new/posts/
<upd_> :_Cveka316!_Cveka@skrit-DFC076DB.dc.cable.static.telemach.net JOIN :#slo-gaychat
<upd_> kak je fajn lan sniffat
<upd_> zdej morm pa sm ugotovit od kerga brata je ta ip
<upd_> fail
<upd> ah chat386 lame shit use flooda
<upd> a bi mi kera rožica lavfala server za http://assault.cubers.net/ ? :P
<Pepelka> AssaultCube
<andrejz> upd, ti se moraš učit :)
<upd> ah sj je sam Å¡e 28 izpit
<upd> pa za vse predmete maš že slikane teste
<upd> majo jajca sošolke da to kr slikajo pa pošiljajo
<upd> glede na to da so prfoksi v skupini tud..
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqFLXayD6e8
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Shania Twain - That Don&#39;t Impress Me Much&#x202c;&rlm;
<andrejz> saj vidmo kaj maš na google talk, nafisa
<andrejz> :)
<nafisa> joj, andrejz
<nafisa> morš vse povedat?
<andrejz> skor vse :)
<nafisa> to mam na vseh gtalkih pa vseh msn-jih
<vatts> upd, dej hodi raje ET nabijat. :D
<nafisa> ej, pravijo, da te neki sankcionirajo, če izpite fotkane prpopaš na net ...
<nafisa> kaj če jih pa en, ko ni na tisti univerzi? :D
<vatts> nafisa, ti misliš "jst slikam, uploada moj stric"? :D
<vatts> moje sporočilo updju je naletelo na gluha ušesa -.-
<nafisa> jaaaa ... al pa kolega ... bratranc ...
<vatts> oče :D
<nafisa> ne sme bit oče
<nafisa> pa ne mama
<nafisa> pa ne sestra
<nafisa> kaj iz drugega kolena
<vatts> pra pra pra prastric :D
<nafisa> al pa tretega
<nafisa> tist pa verjetno ne žvi več
<nafisa> se ti ne zdi=?
<nafisa> edino, če nima kamna modrosti
<vatts> :-)
<nafisa> pa če je zaprt v dvorani skrivnosti :D
<nafisa> lol
<vatts> http://moskisvet.com/clanek/fokus/video-sokantno-porscheja-preresetali-z-vec-kot-10-000-kroglami.html
<vatts> Oo
<Pepelka> VIDEO: Šokantno! Porscheja prerešetali z več kot 10.000 kroglami - Moškisvet.com
<nafisa> to pa ni Å¡okantno
<nafisa> mal so se igral
<vatts> ja no
<vatts> nisem jst pisal članka
<andrejz> nafisa na 24ur.com in podobnih je šokantno tud če kdo kihne
<vatts> pravzaprav je bolj šokantno da rabiš 17 000 dat za popravit porše
<vatts> andrejz, točno.
<andrejz> al pa če sonce vzide
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> če majo dnar
<nafisa> pa se naj zajebavajo
<vatts> VIDEO: Šokantno! Sonce je všlo! - Moškisvet.com
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> kdo jim brani
<andrejz> lej ni problem da je to gor
<andrejz> problem je da folk klika
<vatts> no
<vatts> jst sm kliknu k sem vidu tistih 10 000 Å¡arpnelov :>
<nafisa> ej ... da so se igral, sem napisala Å¡e preden sem sploh link odprla :D
<vatts> :D
<andrejz> strani 24ur.com, moskega sveta in podobnih stvari ne obiskujem več sploh
<vatts> brb. pršüt :D
<nafisa> vatts, a pršit si?
<andrejz> wii, našel in poročal še en bug
<andrejz> zdaj so prišli že čez 800 000
<andrejz> ziher dobiš nagrado če milijontega poročaš :D
<nafisa> lol
<andrejz> kakšen ipod :)
<nafisa> ipod :D hahaha
<nafisa> kakšen iVar :D
<vatts> nafi, ne jebi :>
<bobe__> dan
<vatts> andrejz, koji bug? :D
<vatts> dan bobe__
<andrejz> ja pa je Å¡e vedno dan :)
<nafisa> ja jebem samo Å¡e z vibratorjem :))
<vatts> :>
<andrejz> bug #801261
<vatts> pri čemu
<andrejz> Ubuntuju / prevodih
<bogdanov> oo
<frojnd> o
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: eye toy [PS2] kamera  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5009/new/posts/
<upd> miha;
<upd> miha; miha miha miha miha
<miha> a?
<nafisa> pust ti mihata men
<miha> :D
<upd> miha; em tle mam struct Vector { int x; int y; int z; }; struct Vector Vector3; kako nj zdej definiram
<upd> npr. Vector3 Up = Vector3(0,1,0)
<upd> tk bi npr. u C#
<upd> +new...
<upd> sm že pozabu ta C
<miha> nimam pojma.. ampak new ti da pointer, torej Vector3* pa struct nima konstruktorja? :)
<upd> a morm Vector3 Up; Up.X = 0; Up.Y = 1; Up.Z = 0; al se da to v eni vrstici
<upd> to me zanima za C
<miha> vpraši na c kanalu
<matijja> c nima razredov
<upd> mhm
<upd> ja sj vem..
<upd> rad bi neko podobno funkcijo C# new naredil v C
<miha> sj lahk narediš funkcijo za inicalizacijo
<miha> ampak to ni konstruktor
<miha> :D
<matijja> konstruktor(struktura, parametri)
<matijja> nardiÅs strukturo in jo podajas funkcijam
<miha> matijja: jap
<upd> lahko bi tud to ja, ampak stvar je statična tko da ne bi rad klical funkcij
<matijja> konstruktor je tudi funkcija
<zgaga> a delas kako igrco?
<upd> mja opengl + sdl sm začel
<upd> bom pa naredil funkcije aka "konstruktorji" upam da jih ne bo preveč ratal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: eye toy [PS2] kamera  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5009/new/posts/
<nafisa> andrejz pa skačeeeeeee ... iz plenic v gačeeeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> lol
<andrejz> nafisa, preveč prešerna bereš ;)
<nafisa> andrejz ... če bi prebral mojo zbirko ...
<nafisa> bi ugotovil, da s prešernom nimava veliko skupnega
<andrejz>  bi me morala ubiti?
<andrejz> aja brezveze
<CrazyLemon> bi te tvoja punca ubila..ne nafisa :D
<upd> typedef struct Vector {	float x;	float y;	float z; }Vector3; Vector3 Up = { 0.0, 1.0, 0.0 }; tak tud dela :)
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> saj uno imam čist pridno
<nafisa> eksistencializem
<nafisa> k je blo na Å¡kofijski izdano za projektno
<nafisa> slovenski prevajalci so kr skos online ... svaka čast
<CrazyLemon> d0h!
<andrejz> mi skoz prevajamo
<andrejz> @nafisa: danes sem se špancem približal na 1000 nizov
<nafisa> men ostane samo še tuš pa spanje
<nafisa> 1000 si jih prevedel?= ;:D
<andrejz> prevedel sem jih ene 200
<andrejz> čak saj lahko pogledam
<andrejz> 248
<CrazyLemon> andrejz Grega  je tist 'Grega' :)
<andrejz> ok
<CrazyLemon> pa andrejz medtem k chillaš pri punci..bi lahk še kako zanimivo novico napisal :>
<andrejz> ti si bolj pisec :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm bl odgovorni urednik k pisec :)
<andrejz> ja to bi bsi bli
<nafisa> kaj ti je deklica, kaj si tok žalostna
<nafisa> kaj mi je, nič mi ni, srce me boliii
<andrejz> tud če si odgovorni urednik lahko kaj napišeš
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, na splošno lahko, če ti kaj ni všeč lahko:
<andrejz> a) čakaš da naredi nekdo drug
<andrejz> b) narediš sam
<andrejz> pr odprti kodi se bolj b) uporablja
<nafisa> hahaha
<andrejz> najboljše pa je a) + b) da skup z nekom drugim
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov žal je šel laptop :)    pa cena je mal višja na koncu bila :)
<CrazyLemon> na splošno v sloveniji kar se tiče odprte kod je bl a.)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..bom kr a.) obkrožu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> ja a) velja za večino ljdui
<andrejz> saj to je vedno tako
<andrejz> na vseh področjih
<CrazyLemon> žalostno apmak tko je :)
<andrejz> 5-10% ljudi se zavzame in nekam vodi
<andrejz> ostalih 90+% so pa ovce in sledijo
<andrejz> zdaj se moraš samo odločit al hočeš bit ovca al pastir ;)
<CrazyLemon> jah ovca bom bil sam če moj pastir ne bo bila nafisa
<CrazyLemon> ker ne želim bit rejpana ovca
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, pridi
<nafisa> pri nas gor v hribih mamo puno ovc
<nafisa> se lahko pridružiš
<CrazyLemon> nafisa verjamem ja
<upd> eh
 * CrazyLemon upgrejda na Thunderbird 5 beta 2
<nafisa> če nimate iPhona ... pač nimate iPhona
 * CrazyLemon je happy ker nima iphonea
 * nafisa tudi
<nafisa> js bi mela kako nokio N97 al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> oh fuj
<nafisa> sicer mi je pa nokia 3120 classic ... tazadn model bil full všeč
<nafisa> neki malega
<nafisa> na netu si lahko bil
<nafisa> hitro tipkanje
<nafisa> enostavno iskanje stikov po imeniku in iskanje po meniju z govornim ukazom ...
<CrazyLemon> očitno nisi še mela androida
<CrazyLemon> kle lahk vse delaš z govornimi ukazi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ne rabm androida za to
<nafisa> sam eno klasično nokijco
<CrazyLemon> seveda rabiš
<CrazyLemon> vsi rabijo android
<nafisa> ok ... glih "pošlji" ne bo delalo
<upd> 2549 pts/1    S+     0:01 ./game
<upd> kako to killam po imenu ?
<upd> kill -9 game
<upd> bash: kill: game: arguments must be process or job IDs
<upd> as if it is possible
<upd> !g ubuntu kill process by it's name
<Pepelka> Kill a Process by Process Name from Ubuntu Command Line - How-To Geek http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/kill-a-process-by-process-name-from-ubuntu-command-line/
<CrazyLemon> kill -9 `pidof game`
<upd> hvala mwa
<CrazyLemon> mwa
<nafisa> kušujejo se ... interesting ...
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> can u do it again infront of me?
<nafisa> can u do it again in front of me?
<bogdanov> kilall -9 *
<bogdanov> argh kva se dejla
<nafisa> bogdanov, kr vse bi pokillal ? :D
<bogdanov> ja itak
<matijja> pkill game
<CrazyLemon> točno..pkill :)
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/nevaren-orjaski-dezen.html
<Pepelka> Nevaren orjaški dežen - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> js prebral 'dražen' :S
<nafisa> vatts se je killal na vatts[off] :D
 * bedanc bo zdle jedu knedle nom nom
<alyosha> hahaha Nevaren orjaški Dražen
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon jih pa biksa ane
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari sm že mislu kdo to piše o meni
<alyosha> nafisa si najdla ličinke?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> al nutrije..kaj si že iskala?:D
<CrazyLemon> nutrije je iskala ja..da bo bila bl 'furry' :))
<nafisa> kake ličinke?
<nafisa> PIJAVKE! TOPLOKRVNE PIJAVKE!
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<alyosha> furry nafisa
<alyosha> :d
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> supkiiii
<bogdanov> partizan
<bogdanov> 2:23
<bogdanov> 2:2
<bogdanov> z olimpijo
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHA
<alyosha> to je blo prijatelsko
<alyosha> to ne Å¡teje:D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> mn k nc
<nafisa> bogdanov, a ti slučajno veš, kje bi dobila medicinske pijavke?
<bogdanov> ne
<alyosha> bogdanov zrihta use za 20 200 2000€
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> v
<bogdanov> lekarni
<bogdanov> drgac an
<nafisa> v lekarni se ne da pijavk dobit
<nafisa> to so živali
<bogdanov> aja sm mislu
<bogdanov> da misls inekcije
<bogdanov> ma kva ti bo to
<bogdanov> pijavke
<bogdanov> pjd u
<bogdanov> potok
<bogdanov> nabrt
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> medicinske morjo bit
<nafisa> da niso okužene s čim
<CrazyLemon> pustiš jih 20min v šnopsu
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<nafisa> ammm ...
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, pol morjo Å¡e svojo nalogo opravit
<nafisa> ne da jih pobiješ
<CrazyLemon> brez skrbi..on ne bodo  umrle
<nafisa> neee, sploh ne
<CrazyLemon> bodo pa pijane :S
<nafisa> itak da bojo
<nafisa> no, sedaj, ko je pa "kolega" potrdil, da mu 11.04 ok dela na njegovi mašinici ...
<nafisa> bom pa dala lepo 11.04 na mojega kompeka lubico
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da ti bo on dal svojo pijavko zdj ko mu dela 11.04
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: [rešeno] eye toy [PS2] kamera  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5009/new/posts/
<kubanc> a ma kdo kej komadov za ultrastar deluxe
<bedanc> a gre jutr kdo na no-lan party v pipo?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] eye toy [PS2] kamera  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5009/new/posts/
<nafisa> kubanc, :*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1157-3: Firefox regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1157-3/
<kubanc> nafisa, tudi tebi :**
<nafisa> iiii
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> ajde, fajn se mej/te :P :D
<sasa84> jow
 * sasa84 požgečka alyosha 
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si kle?
<nafisa> ni ga
<nafisa> baše se z mastjo
<nafisa> pust ga
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: [rešeno] eye toy [PS2] kamera  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5009/new/posts/
<Nani__> in? je Å¡e kdo alive?
<nafisa> noben
<sasa84> umrl vsi
<sasa84> nafisa, poglej film room in rome
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> bom
<nafisa> evo ... torrent že mam dol ... samo še v transmission ga pošlem čez pol minute
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<nafisa> uffff ... dost ... 900 kilo mi dol vleče ... pa tud en mega
<bogdanov> nafisa mwa :*
<bogdanov> svaka cast
<nafisa> pol filma je že dol
<nafisa> v 10ih minutah
<nafisa> nice nice
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> keri mi najde ene lepe zdeče lakaste škornje z visoko peto na netu ???
<nafisa> js iščem ... pa se tak malo najde
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> saj samo sliko ...
<nafisa> za flajer nucam
<nafisa> pa da je slika vsaj 600x400
<bogdanov> prov
<bogdanov> care
<nafisa> kolko je tega iskanja ...
<nafisa> mejdun, kaki lepi Å¡evlji, no
<nafisa> ti sploh niso izmed boljših
<nafisa> http://www.louboutinclshoes.com/images/christian-louboutin-suede-ankle-boots-red.jpg
<nafisa> http://cdn3.iofferphoto.com/img3/item/189/336/682/g_womens-lace-up-buckled-black-or-red-thigh-hi-boots-598ea.jpg
<nafisa> take ma kolegica
<nafisa> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_sRrqxVuGxyY/TU6fT8KqGII/AAAAAAAABAA/5OuQKmlZq2s/s1600/red-high-heels-super-stylish.jpg
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat
<sasa84> nočk
<BigWhale> Dan
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-24
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale madona
<CrazyLemon> a štrajkaš al kaj :)
<nafisa> oj, BigWhale
<nafisa> evo ... naslednji četrtek shoe fetish party
<CrazyLemon> komi čakam!
 * CrazyLemon pride v japonkah
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/na-svedskem-vrane-napadajo-otroke-in-kradejo-hrano.html
<Pepelka> Na Å vedskem vrane napadajo otroke in kradejo hrano - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> hah..hitchcock all over again :D
<nafisa> ne me zafrkavat ... picasa mi dela lepo, ne da bi mi Å¡tekala
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, spod pr FDV, k je kantina ... vrabci napadajo zarad hrane ...
<CrazyLemon> ma tam vrabci napadajo ker vejo kaj se govori o FDVju :>
<nafisa> uf ... kam se pa zdaj tole shrani .,.. hmmm
<CrazyLemon> o čem ti :)
<nafisa> picasa
<CrazyLemon> a tok ti je dougčas da si šla risat? :D
<Ofcee> alo gre kdo na pircek ?
<nafisa> ammm ... zdajle???
<Ofcee> ja kdaj pa :D
<nafisa> ura bo 2 kmal
<Ofcee> nic ni to
<nafisa> lej, če prideš po mene s helikopterjem ... grem :P
<Ofcee> v US ?
<Ofcee> :D
<nafisa> v LU
<Ofcee> LU ?
<nafisa> aha :))
<Ofcee> *nicjasno*
<CrazyLemon> n8
<nafisa> uu, bogdanov je nazaj
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ej, bogdanov  ...
<nafisa> a po novem se ne rabi meti unega programčka za naredit "sliko" za liveCD?
<bogdanov> ne
<nafisa> samo ... ne vem ... prek power iso si naredi kao sliko ... in to je to?
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> a ga ti dobr
<bogdanov> spusis
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> ????
<nafisa> bogdanov, glede česa to?
 * nafisa lopne bogdanov po glavi s ponvijo
<bogdanov> hhh
<nafisa> no, odgovor
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgDbSzksZYg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;JASAR AHMEDOVSKI--IDI SVE JE GOTOVO&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> a se dobr zges ti
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/bKxodgpyGec
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Cee Lo Green - Forget You&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> d
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kaoooo
<bogdanov> nikogaaaaaa
<bogdanov> a ti si miii
<bogdanov> lazimaa
<bogdanov> dusu ispila
<bogdanov> tntnt
<nafisa> <bogdanov> a se dobr zges ti
<nafisa> na kaj se to navezuje?
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> na sladoled
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/kranjski-policisti-pridrzali-tri-domnevne-preprodajalce-drog.html
<Pepelka> Kranjčan doma gojil 'nore' gobe - 24ur.com
<bogdanov> kransterdam
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> bogdanov, a to o tebe našli?
<bogdanov> ah ke
<bogdanov> men nemorjo nc
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> tkoje nimas kej
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> sutra
<bogdanov> kuca
<bogdanov> poso
<nafisa> ok
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :*
<nafisa> lepo se imej
<nafisa> lepo spi
<bogdanov> u2 ;)
<nafisa> nočko, bogdanov :* pusa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Banshee  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5007/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: terminalski ukazi...  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5006/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1158-1: curl vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1158-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Banshee  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5007/new/posts/
<nafisa> o-ou ... kaj sem pa zdej nrdila?
<nafisa> delno nadgradi :S
<nafisa> zakaj se uporabljata kis pa vino? :D
<nafisa> oa compiz bi mi gor dalo
<nafisa> keri bavbav je to?
<nafisa> ajoj ... kaj ti js vem, če hočem to met
<nafisa> Compiz is a compositing manager, which means that it enhances the overall user interaction by adding fancy effects to your windows, from drop shadows to awesome desktop effects like the Desktop Cube or the Expo view.
<nafisa> zakaj mi hoče to poturit?
<nafisa> to pomeni, da ne bom mela več unih štirih okenčkov za menjavo delovnih površin, andrejz ???
<andrejz> kaj to nadgrajuješ?
<andrejz> vidiš ta niz bi morala ti prevest, pa bi vedela kaj pomeni :)
<nafisa> človek ... to sem skopirala iz compiz.org
<nafisa> dalo mi je, da ne more posodobitev nadomestit brez delne nadgradnje ...
<nafisa> in sedaj mi hoče compiz poturit
<nafisa> js pa tega fensi šmensi sranja nočem
<andrejz> kaj maš to 10.10?
<nafisa> ja
<andrejz> in kaj bi nadgradila
<andrejz> a maš kakšen PPA omogočen
<andrejz> kot kaže bi rada namestila/nadgradila na paket, ki za delovanje potrebuej compiz
<nafisa> dalo mi je posodobitve ... in jst to zalaufam ... vse lepo in prav, dokler ni bilo na koncu in je ta posodobitveni program začel na novo gradit drevo ... potem mi je pa čisto na koncu ruknilo, da posodobitev ni mogoče izvesti, saj se za to mora izvest delna posodobitev sistema ... zdaj pa gledam ... mi hoče en delček od firefoxa zbrisat ... pa gor poturit compiz, pitivi, vino, vinagre, basero pa cel kup od compiza ...
<andrejz> ja delna posodobitev pomeni, da se ne bodo paketi samo nadgradili, ampak da se bo namestil kakšen nov ali pa kakšen odstranil
<nafisa> ja, sam jst ne bi mela compiza
<andrejz> ne vem zakaj bi rabila vinagre
<nafisa> ja, to mi je izpisalo
<andrejz> potem pa ne nadgradit ;)
<nafisa> pol mi pa ne bo posodobitev nrdilo :S
<andrejz> kaj vse ti misli nadgradit?
<andrejz> vmes je en paket, ki zahteva compiz
<andrejz> in vse ostalo
<andrejz> treba je najdt tisti paket in ga odstrant pa je mir
<nafisa> joj ... ej ... tale vikend vse zmetat dol ...
<andrejz> a imaš "Proposed" omogočen
<nafisa> kar je uporabno ...
<nafisa> in si 11.04 gor dat
<nafisa> ni omogočen
<nafisa> saj to je fora
<LorD_DDooM> Pa saj compiz lahko ugasneš na 10.10
<LorD_DDooM> Al ne?
<LorD_DDooM> Tam pdo Appearance
<LorD_DDooM> pod*
<nafisa> ej, nimam pojma
<andrejz> lahko ja
<andrejz> samo če en paket zahteva compiz ga bo najbrž tud uporabljal
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko pa da ni kompatibilen s prejšnjo vetzijo
<LorD_DDooM> verzijo compiza*ž
<nafisa> ne, nimam jst tega gor
<nafisa> piše, da nadgrajen bo samo firefox
<nafisa> nameštilo pa naj bi 32 novih paketov
<andrejz> mogoče hoče firefox compiz met
<andrejz> a to je 5.?
<nafisa> ne piše
<nafisa> samo firefox
<andrejz> piše spodaj
<andrejz> 3.6.x
<andrejz> al pa 5.x
<nafisa> v temlem nič ne napiše
<LorD_DDooM> V terminalu ne piše, v grafičnem pa.
<nafisa> kao en paket od FF bo odstranjen ... en paket na novo dodan ... pa posodobljen firefox ...
<nafisa> ta tole imam zagnano, ko je ... posodobitve
<nafisa> ja, če imam sedaj 4 ... pol bi blo to verjetno na 5
<nafisa> in možno, da bi ff potem zahteval compiz, ja
<nafisa> zakaj se more it skos na neki fensi Å¡mensi=
<nafisa> ?
<andrejz> morjo ustvat padec tržnega deleža
 * nafisa full huda zaradi tega
<andrejz> v evropi jih je spet ie prehitel
<andrejz> http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-eu-monthly-201005-201106
<Pepelka> StatCounter Global Stats - Browser, OS, Search Engine including Mobile Market Share
<nafisa> kak kiham :S
<nafisa> prenos: 26 MB/s
<nafisa> jah nič ... probala bom ... backup sem si naredila ... razen filmov ... to je 4 GB ... še to ne :D
<nafisa> pa gremo probat, kaj se bo zgodlo
<nafisa> upam, da bom vsaj filme loh pol pogledla
<nafisa> nadgradnja dokončana ... hmmm ...
<nafisa> da vidimo, kaj je to
<nafisa> grem resetirat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<nafisa> nimam pojma, zakaj se mi je nasnel ta compiz ...
<nafisa> ti pa menjavaš nicke po tekočem traku, a?
<Wasted> tako je
<Wasted> =)
<Wasted> vèasih malo se zamislim, kar tako ko prime me
<nafisa> upd dddddddddddd
<upd> oi
<nafisa> kak si?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> vrei čuj
<nafisa> haha ... dobro jutro, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<CrazyLemon> lih zdj sm se pogovarjal s Å¡tajerko
<CrazyLemon> na 080 8000 :D
<nafisa> fajn
<nafisa> kaj so ti na siolu lepega povedali?
<CrazyLemon> nč
<CrazyLemon> da jih pokličem še tretjič
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> tak to je ko se meniš s štajerko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Wasted> no no
<Wasted> Å¡tarjerke so kul!
<nafisa> jst vse v enem pogovoru opravim ...
<nafisa> ne maram klicanja nonstop
<CrazyLemon> sej niti js ne :)
<Wasted> zaradi takih je potem onim na supportu dolgèas
<Wasted> vsi bi samo na hitro nekaj..
<nafisa> ma, ko jst pokličem, jim ni nič dolgčas
<nafisa> začnejo pospešeno iskat, kaj bi jst rada ...
<Wasted> hahaha
<nafisa> pa Å¡e vedno pogovor traja pol ure
<Wasted> ja majo komunikativen folk tam zaposlen :D
<nafisa> pol na koncu mu že jst narekujem, kaj more it kam pogledat
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker si hekerka!!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Wasted> :O
<Wasted> jaz rabim pc za fax pa Å¡iht tak da mene ne tikat
<Wasted> =D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne zajebavaj!
<nafisa> Wasted, kdo te ne sme tikat?
<nafisa> jst te bom kr tikala
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> ne bom te vikala
<Wasted> ne tikat kot tikat :D
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> :PPPPPPp
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> kafe za dobro jutro ob pol dveh
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> jst sem jogurt jedla
<nafisa> me želodec jebe
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> ne pretiravat drugiè pa bo
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> Wasted, lepo da imaš slovensko tipkovnico naštelano na kompu ... dej me še skos spust :P
<Wasted> hehe
<Wasted> ma èe vse leti ..
<Wasted> rabim en weekend spanja da pridem malo k sebi
<nafisa> ok ... sem se nehala ukvarjat s tem, da pridem v tvoj komp
<Wasted> Å¡ajbice :D
<upd> ehe Å¡e kak C majster tu
<Wasted> C ?
<Wasted> C++ al pa še boljše C# :)
<upd> C.
<upd> C++ fuj.
<upd> C# windows ja. Linux ne.
<Wasted> C++ <3
<Wasted> C fuj
<krusi> prolog <3
<nafisa> c for arm :D
<Wasted> kaj pa to programiraš ?
<nafisa> ne veš, kaj je ARM?
<krusi> pr0n randomizer :)
<Wasted> 188.230.134.175
<Wasted> ups
<Wasted>     ARM Holdings, a British company that designs the ARM computer processors
<Wasted> je :D
<Wasted> ARM architecture, a computer processor architecture :P
<Aseq> nafisa, razlika med C-jem za ARM oz za x86, glede na to da je visokonivojski jezik?
<Aseq> z drugimi besedami - isti je?
<nafisa> aseq ... jst se mal zajebavam ...
<Wasted> zato me je zanimalo..èe kak pralni stroj programira
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> spomnem se ... da smo na elektro na Å ARMih delal
<nafisa> Wasted me je že skor proglasil za ukrajinko :D
<Wasted> =))))
<Wasted> poznam eno niso tak slabe :D
<nafisa> jebeš joške pa rit, če v glavi nimajo dost
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> jst padam sam na intelektualke ... ala sasa84
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> jst sem še eno dušo spravila na ubuntu
<Wasted> koga? :)
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> ne dam imena pa priimka
<Wasted> EMÅ O ?
<nafisa> 39 let je star ...
<nafisa> zdej sem ti vse povedala :D
<Wasted> hm
<Wasted> res ?
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> povedala sem, da te ne zanima ...
<nafisa> edin če si gej :D
<nafisa> haha
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> nisem ... ;)
<nafisa> kuk fajn je zdaj ... lahko laufam chrome 7 zavihkov pa firefox 3 ... pa 36% procesorja v porabi ...
<Wasted> firefox 5 :D
<nafisa> zavihke sem mislila ...
<nafisa> ja, imam pa ff5
<Wasted> mater spet sem žejen :(
<nafisa> prid na colo
<Wasted> nebi rajši hajnija? :D
<nafisa> neeeee
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> včer sem 2,5 deci pira pila 2 uri
<Wasted> lol :D
<Wasted> èe ti prvi gre težko
<Wasted> pol pa zaèneš z žganjem
<Wasted> naprej pa vse gre
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> ojoj
<nafisa> se ti pozna, da si Å¡tajrc!
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> bolj greš od Mb proti Ptuju manjša je možnosti, da prideš domov cel
<Wasted> razen èe najdeš enega ko je pripravlen vozit
<Wasted> pa si potem ne premisli :D
<Wasted> lih zadnjiè sem poslušal, da so meli na neki èagi kolega iz LJ, ko je drugi dan vse zbrisal iz facebooka, telefonske pa vse pa nikoli veè ne pride sem :D
<Wasted> haha :D
<Wasted> sicer pa
<Wasted> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-scientific-fundamentalist/201010/why-intelligent-people-drink-more-alcohol
<Wasted> :D
<Pepelka> Why Intelligent People Drink More Alcohol | Psychology Today
<nafisa> Wasted, sem Å¡tajerka ... samo ne iz MB ali ptujskega konca
<Wasted> aja
<Wasted> s katerega pa ?
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> pridi kaj v mb pogledat..
<Wasted> pozabno bo :D
<nafisa> celjskefa
<nafisa> ja, saj se selim v MB
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> kaj pa CE ni kul ?
<Wasted> je kul :)
<Wasted> mam par fajn kolegov od tam samo malo manj spijejo paè
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> aaaa pol3
<Wasted> bbl
<alyosha> pizda kaj sem to dobiw mail kao od gmaila kao da sem naredu now račun??
<nafisa> hahahaha
<alyosha> bi predvidevaw da je neki to kao spam al neki
<alyosha> samo so usi maili od gmaila
<nafisa> spet je v spanju neki delal po kompu :D
<alyosha> oz. googla
<alyosha> hehe ne ne
<alyosha> res ne Å¡tekam kaj je to
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/C4g8rLShURw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;TITANIC - My heart will go on&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/ZjqUH0pvZ0U
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Perpetuum Jazzile - Avsenik Medley&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> alyosha to pomeni da je nekdo naredu račun in je dal tvoj mail kot 'backup' :)
<alyosha> ma sem mislu to ja
<alyosha> samo ni:D
<alyosha> sem pogooglal
<alyosha> in je nek fek to
<alyosha> fejk
<alyosha> kao spodaj en link ki je videt google.com
<alyosha> u resnici ni
<alyosha> samo nwem kako so fejkali da sem dobu mail kao iz googla
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sej je to simple :)
<alyosha> ma meni se zdi da je ja:D
<alyosha> samo je preveč simple da bi blo res
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ki tu ko sem se malo zajebavaw z smtp serverjem
<alyosha> sem tam upisal pač kao domeno
<CrazyLemon> lahk fejkaš da si dobu mail od pahor@gov.si :)
<alyosha> in maile je pošiljalo kr kot da so to kar sem upisal
<alyosha> pa kako je to tko čudno narjeno
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> upišeš kar češ in to pošlje
<alyosha> wtf?
<CrazyLemon> thats the way it works :D
<alyosha> ful mi je to čudno:D
<alyosha> kaj nemorajo nardit neki da moraš na domenopovezat al neki
<alyosha> jz zdj lahko pošiljam maile crazy@ludni.ca okoli
<alyosha> kar tako
<alyosha> a domena niti ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> tako je
<alyosha> weird
<alyosha> :
<alyosha> D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, si mi ti pomagal za uno s ff?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa definiraj 'uno' ?
<nafisa> neke mape brisat ...
<nafisa> k sem hotla vse od ff odstranit
<nafisa> al je bil vatts
<nafisa> jebote moj spomin
<CrazyLemon> <-
<nafisa> hvala ti
<nafisa> dela ssedaj super
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sej tudi takrat bi delal super..ker veš zakaj počasi dela?
<CrazyLemon> history :)
<nafisa> ma neki vtiči so ostali noter, ko niso bli kompatibilni s 4ko ...
<CrazyLemon> 7. 	63717 * ORGANIZACIJA RAČUNALNIKOV    	(priznan izpit)  	- 	30.11.2010 	9 	1
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> wtf je organizacija računalnikov?
<nafisa> pa je Å¡e tisto nekaj mlelo
<nafisa> 9 1?
<CrazyLemon> ocena 9 pa Å¡t. polaganj 1
<nafisa> aaa
<Wasted> back back im back
<nafisa> ja, piflar ... napiflaš se ... pol pa pozabš, kere izpite si polagal :D
<Wasted> kaj ti bo fax ?
<nafisa> da bo loh v pekarni delal, veš :D
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> ja samo èe èlovek malo pomisli
<Wasted> gimnazija Å¡e je bla zabavna
<Wasted> fax pa delaš 3 leta
<Wasted> +2 leti
<Wasted> + doktorat..
<Wasted> da lahko delaš potem 8 ur na dan nekje, za 2500E na mesec ?
<Wasted> ni ne vem kaj
<Wasted> èe imaš idejo za kaj bolj profitabilnega
<Wasted> :)
<nafisa> 2500 na mesec ni ne vem kaj?
<Wasted> jah odvisno no
<nafisa> bolš ko 350 na mesec :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sploh nisem nikoli mel predmeta organizacija računalnikov :)
<nafisa> tiho bodi pa je :D
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> maš izpit z 9 priznan :D
<nafisa> kaj bi Å¡e rad :D
<Wasted> life
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> eni majo pa fax
<Wasted> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zanima me kateri se je izpit v tega preslikal :)
<sasa84> juhu
<Wasted> yupi
<bogdanov> lol :)
<Wasted> =)
<sasa84> oj Wasted oj bogdanov
<Wasted> ojèi saška :)
<sasa84> čigav si pa ti Wasted ? ;)
<sasa84> poleg tega, da od ata in mame :D
<Wasted> tvoj zgleda ne èe noèeš niti vedet za mene :/
<Wasted> :D
<sasa84> ?
<Wasted> mhm :D
<Wasted> en velik vprašaj in kup dvomov
<Wasted> that's me
<Wasted> :D
<sasa84> Wasted> tvoj zgleda ne èe noèeš niti vedet za mene :/ ??
<nafisa> hehe ... kake ima moj
<nafisa> tuhtam da bom Å¡el domov, se bom dal v posteljo in spal kot bolha
<nafisa> lolz
<Wasted> :D
<sasa84> bolha hehe
<Wasted> bolha  :D
<sasa84> *zeh*
<sasa84> bi Å¡la tud jaz spat...
<Wasted> že ?
<Wasted> :)
<Wasted> sej Å¡e ni 4.00
<Wasted> jaz bi kak film pogledal pa ni niè pametnega, kar še nisem..
<Wasted> :)
<nafisa> men se tud spi
 * CrazyLemon bo 11.7 priklopljen na siol :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje si bil pa prej?
<Wasted> sosedov wlan
<Wasted> :D
<sasa84> k nis bil na slovenia on-line :P
<CrazyLemon> prej sm bil na telefonu sm se pogovarjal s teto na siolu :p
<nafisa> lolz
<sasa84> pf, smotko ;)
 * sasa84 povleče CrazyLemon za ušesa, sam ne tko k tršica nafisa 
<sasa84> nafiso...vatevr ;)
<nafisa> saj mi oboje hajlajta, sasa84
<nafisa> ;)
<sasa84> glavn d hajlajta
<CrazyLemon> najprej sm mel arnes dial-up..nato volja dial-up..nato 386 dial up... nato sm si delil siolov dostop s sosedom prek wlana..nato samostojen amis
<nafisa> sem si nastavila
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj prvič na siol .4
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> jaz pa od skoz siol... takrat dial-up, pol pa adsl
 * sasa84 vneta privrženka siola :P
<CrazyLemon> ma js sm zadovoljen amis uporabnik..sam kaj ko cene več nimajo konkurenčne :)
<sasa84> (zto k druzga ni blo...)
<CrazyLemon> http://zadovoljna.si/clanek/trend_report/sekstazi-tudi-na-slovenskih-seks-partyjih.html
<Pepelka> Razuzdane partyje s sekstazijem organizirajo tudi v Sloveniji - Zadovoljna.si
<CrazyLemon> nafisa..o tebi govorijo
<nafisa> kako veš?
<CrazyLemon> govorijo o mumilih, seksu ter sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> o tebi govorijo!
<Wasted> :D
<nafisa> rofl
<sasa84> itak...nafisa pa mumile grejo skp kt ata na mamo
<CrazyLemon> V kombinaciji z viagro povzroči, da se uporabniki odločajo za rizične in nepremišljene spolne odnose, kar pomeni večjo možnost okužbe s spolno prenosljivimi boleznimi.
<Wasted> "Sekstazi se lahko uživa oralno, težji primeri analno..."
<CrazyLemon> vidiš nafisa ..
<sasa84> mhm, mhm
<CrazyLemon> nepremišljeni spolni odnosi..to kr kriči "naffffiiiisaaaaaa"
<Wasted> :D
 * sasa84 zmajuje z glavo... kam gre današnji svet
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<Wasted> s èim skomigne ... :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si že uzeu kdaj sekstazi? ;)
<sasa84> al tebe neb spustil na zabave zaprtega tipa? :P
<nafisa> človk ... fukala nisem 6 mesecev pa pol
<nafisa> jaooooooooo
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> zato pa si taka razdražena skoz
<sasa84> nafisa, a sve se midve kdaj menle zkaj ti ne, mislm...čistost ipd? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 po čem predvidevaš da potrebujem kemično substanco za kaj takega?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne vem...sm vidla sam Å¡tumfke
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam ;)
<sasa84> čafčiiiiiii KA
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 pomaha vsem kt jovanka broz
<nafisa> papa, sasa84
<sasa84> čawčula ;)
<Wasted> èao
<Wasted> :D
<Wasted> pridi Å¡e kaj
<Wasted> te že pogrešamo
<sasa84> èao tud teb :P
<CrazyLemon> saša..ja štumfke si vidla..ampak to ni razlog da potrebujem kemično substanco..zaradi štumfkov na nogah :>
<Wasted> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa vem...a jih kej pereš? :P
<nafisa> looooooool
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 stroj jih pere..js ne :>
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> pa mami zlaga ;)
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<Wasted> cyaa :)
<upd> http://hudegate.shopamine.com/a/61_69Slam-Butterfly aniso hudee :D
<Pepelka> 69Slam Butterfly - HUDE GATE
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: terminalski ukazi...  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5006/new/posts/
<miha> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/268640_235398496488729_235397479822164_830672_4295805_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=235397479822164
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/znanost/1042454701
<Pepelka> Hrva&scaron;ki &scaron;olarji se bodo proti odvisnosti od Facebooka lahko borili v kampu | Dnevnik
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: trdi disk težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5012/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: trdi disk težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5012/new/posts/
<miha> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261247_10150347094069867_231419684866_10121936_7024650_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=231419684866
<bogdanov> nema vas
<bogdanov> misevi
<bogdanov> :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<bogdanov> kvaj zj
<Sky[x]> oj nc
<Sky[x]> gledam ce se mi splaca updejta nalozit pa na 10.6.8 jet
<sasa84> juhuuu
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> juhu banda
<Sky[x]> baaaatman
<sasa84> oo bogdanov :)
<bogdanov> oo
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> ej kaj priporocate da bi lahko na kompu gledov kako zgleda page na telefou
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84_> oh, padla :(
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: trdi disk težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5012/new/posts/
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> wacap niga
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-25
<CrazyLemon> <Sky[x]> ej kaj priporocate da bi lahko na kompu gledov kako zgleda page na telefou                za ker telefon?
<CrazyLemon> za iphone sm vidu emulator/simulator na netu
<CrazyLemon> pa obstaja tudi emulator iosa kok vem
<CrazyLemon> prav tako androida..v uradnem SDKju je :)
<bogdanov> kvaj zj
<bogdanov> crazyman
<CrazyLemon> "24-letnik, ki je vozil belega družinskega golfa, s katerim sta po dejanju pobegnila"
<miha> al pa virtualbox !g android 86
<Pepelka> Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86 http://www.android-x86.org/
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOL..tip je vozu DRUŽINSKI avto..ko je šou ropat
<CrazyLemon> ĐIZS EJČ KRAJST
<miha> pa doma je od tm
<miha> luzer
<miha> itak ga uslužbenka prepoznal
<CrazyLemon> take amaterje bi mogli ustrelit takoj
<miha> -a
<bogdanov> gag
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> srečn rojstn dan domovini.. :D
<bogdanov> miha
<miha> a
<bogdanov> kva dogaja u escapu
<bogdanov> ?
<miha> ne vem, sam 1x bil tm.. pač disko
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sj vem kva je sm mislu
<bogdanov> da kej zahajas
<bogdanov> ke
<bogdanov> zih zato ne
<bogdanov> kj cefurka
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ni on tak cefurk k ti
<CrazyLemon> k zahaja v vsak balkan disko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> sory ti
<bogdanov> veselica
<bogdanov> boj
<bogdanov> pop design
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> pop design rox!
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zdj pojejo
<bogdanov> po 20
<bogdanov> letih kle ukol
<CrazyLemon> to zato k  miranu rudanu zmanjkalo denarja
<CrazyLemon> ker je vs denar dal za odvetnika
<CrazyLemon> in zdj rabi dnar :))
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> sj to
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela ..js sm mislu da si ti dance republic fan..ti pa kle!
<CrazyLemon> kero razočaranje!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: trdi disk težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5012/new/posts/
<miha> lol
<miha> kaki komentarji.. lp :)
<Wasted> yo
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon mah... nism smel it :D
<uni4dfx> long story
<uni4dfx> sj mi je ful žou
<uni4dfx> please don't rub it in :D
<bogdanov> kvaj
<bogdanov> folk
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<nafisa> hehe ... spet sem enga na ubuntu preštelala :D
<nafisa> vidte, kako smo lahko ženske uspešne :D
<uni4dfx> nafisa don't worry, čez en tedn bo nazaj na winsih
<uni4dfx> brb, Å¡altam na laptop... odgovor mi ko pridem nazaj
<nafisa> ne bo ... je reku, da na tistem kompu bo imel ubuntu
<nafisa> ker ima na dveh drugih winse
<nafisa> andrejza bom rabila za Å¡e kak liveCD ...
<nafisa> jst sem svoje že vse raztalala
<Sky[x]> a to ste vidl FRIjevci ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/novice_in_dogodki/aktivne/12707/novica.html
<Pepelka> Aktivne novice - FRI
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> o Sky[x] si že vstal? ;)
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> #wp 3.1.3 ima core #0day napako, ki omogoča dostop do strežnika več na http://j.mp/kPWZPH #vsegakrivelulesecure
<Sky[x]> svasta
<CrazyLemon> Imate najnovejšo različico WordPress-a. Ne potrebujete posodobitve.
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> a ti avtomatsko posodablas wordpres ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..avtomatsko se preverja
<CrazyLemon> andrejz i need SVG :)
<Sky[x]> kero verzijo pa mas ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] 3.1.3 :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> to pa pslohp ogledal nism heh
<Sky[x]> pol nam ni pomoci :D
<CrazyLemon> mah..prašanje je a je luknja v WP jedru
<CrazyLemon> al v kakem pluginu
<Sky[x]> wp jedru
<Sky[x]> sej sem dal link
<Sky[x]> kaj vse se da nardit
<Sky[x]> http://j.mp/kPWZPH
<Sky[x]> poglej si
<nafisa> tralala ... hopsasa ... andrejko ni zraven računalnikaa
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] znotraj wp-content se nahajajo plugini , teme , upgrejdi etc in podobno
<CrazyLemon> torej ni jedro :)
<nafisa> z mano neki ni ok ... niti pol pudinga ne morem pojest :S sploh nekako mi ni do hrane ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja dobro jutro..končno si spoznala da neki s tabo ni ok :p
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, prosim ...
<CrazyLemon> ja ?
<zgaga> !t en sl despite
<Pepelka> kljub
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfnktrAkdzc
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Arthur 2011 Trailer&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, prosim ... si lahko kdaj kaj bolj prijazen do žensk?
<nafisa>  andrejz je car ;)
<andrejz> To itak vsi vemo
<andrejz> CRazylemon povej kakšne mere hočeš met za sliko
<andrejz> na dražen tlele maš logo  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/ubuntu-logo2-small.png
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<nafisa> lej ga ... limunčiča na tadrugem kompu
<CrazyMelon> telefonu :-)
<nafisa> aaa
<nafisa> limunčić na telefončiću
<nafisa> na mojem telefonu noben IRC ne dela
<nafisa> samo zagnala bi ga nekam
<CrazyMelon> ce nimas androida :-[
<nafisa> a ga nucam?
<CrazyMelon> ja?
<nafisa> hmmmm
<nafisa> keri telefoni pa majo kaj android?
<CrazyMelon> poglej na mobitel/simobil
<Sky[x]> mirggi ti tud ne dela
<Sky[x]> za symbians60 men dela
<nafisa> sam to niso poceni telefoni :(
<CrazyMelon> v prosti prodajo ne
<CrazyMelon> drugac so
<CrazyMelon> prodaji*
<andrejz> dražen > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/ubuntu-logo2-small.png
<andrejz> a bo v redz fotka
<CrazyMelon> brb
<andrejz> nafisa, zdi se mi da je trenutno price/performance samsung galaxy ace
<nafisa> HTC
<nafisa> Wildfire S
<nafisa> ta je zame dost poceni
<nafisa> z androidom
<nafisa> edini ... k si ga lahko privoščim
<nafisa> aaaaaa
<nafisa> Samsung
<nafisa> Galaxy Ace
<nafisa> ta je tudi
<andrejz> no tega ti jaz priporočam
<andrejz> al pa huawei ideos x5, če si pri tušmobilu
<nafisa> samo ... cena je, če vzameš še instant internet :S
<nafisa> nisem
<nafisa> Mobitel imam
<andrejz> aha mobitel
<andrejz> no jaz bom za punco kupil LG-ja
<andrejz> ker je edini s fizično tipkovnico
<nafisa> 170 € se vrtijo cene ...
<nafisa> samo 50 € sem rekla, da bom kolegu vrnila ...
<nafisa> pa imam potem samo Å¡e 50 na voljo
<nafisa> ker morm še en izpit plačat
<andrejz> odvisno je koliko si zahtevna pa koliko naročnine maš :)
<nafisa> http://itm.siol.net/_m/media/Samsung/1567/Galaxy_551_large_35689.jpg
<nafisa> itak džabest imam
<nafisa> za itak moram gledat pa splošno akcijo, ne?
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> lej jaz bom tegale kupil za punoc, ker ma celo tipkovnico - http://www.mobitel.si/telefoni-in-naprave/aparati.aspx?aid=1412&pu=0
<Pepelka> LG Optimus Chat - Mobitel, d.d.
<nafisa> tale je najcenejši ...http://itm.siol.net/_m/media/Samsung/1524/Galaxy_5_large_35455.jpg
<CrazyLemon> no da vidmo mi to sliko
<nafisa> samsung galaxy 5
<CrazyLemon> nafisa tudi wildfire ni slab ..pa poceni je :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz odlična fotka :)
<andrejz> ja logično
<nafisa> 169 €, CrazyLemon
<andrejz> jaz sem mislil da rabiš dejansko kaj narisat
<andrejz> si rekel da rabiš enga fotoshop specjalista
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne..sj sm ti nonstop govoru..obrobe :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja..prosta prodaja :)
<andrejz> ne najprej si mi rekel
<nafisa> ne, splošna akcija
<andrejz> a veš kje je kakšen profi
<nafisa> torej itak džabest
<andrejz> lej mobitel ma drage telefone ko svina
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ni tok no..če ga sestra ma
<nafisa> ja, js imam samo Mobitel
<CrazyLemon> ona pa ne da več k 100€ za telefon
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> ja, ziher ma tvoja sestra simobil?
<CrazyLemon> hm..možno :D
<andrejz> lej nafisa
<nafisa> Redna cena
<nafisa> 279,
<andrejz> cenejš kot da pri mobitelu kupiš je da greš na bolho in tam kupiš
<nafisa> aja ...
<nafisa> maš prav ...
<andrejz> 100%
<nafisa> samo ... tam nikoli ne veš, na kaj naletiš
<nafisa> jst imam telefone pol po 5 let
<andrejz> veš veš
<andrejz> tam imaš folk ki kupi telefon pri mobitelu nov za 50 € ker imajo ful naročnine
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi na slo-android.si lahk pogledaš če kdo dila kaj :)
<andrejz> pol pa za 100 al pa 120 prodajajo
<andrejz> novega
<CrazyLemon> če nč druzga nafisa ..js enkrat poleti grem na simobil
<andrejz> pri mobitelu je v splošni akciji pa 180€ ali kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> pa ne nameravam kupit telefona
<andrejz> jaz sem lani svoj telefon tako kupil
<nafisa> LGOptimus  ... je pa kr ok cena, andrejz
<CrazyLemon> če ne bo kdo od družine rabu telefon..pol ti povem :)
<andrejz> če bi kupil mobitel splošna akcija bi dal 180€
<nafisa> ok, CrazyLemon ... če boš tako prijazen :)
<CrazyLemon> če bom..kaj to pomeni?!?!    js sm vedno :)
<nafisa> ja, včasih grdo govoriš
<andrejz> pol sem pa kupil od enega ki je za 120€ kupil telefon z 150 €
<andrejz> in 30 € prihranil
<CrazyLemon> to se tebi samo zdi :)
<nafisa> pa joškota zafrkavaš
<andrejz> no pa seveda brez vezave
<nafisa> aja, andrejz
<CrazyLemon> a je dropbox down???? :S
<nafisa> grem Å¡e malo na bolho pogledat pol
<andrejz> ja itak
<andrejz> mislim ne boš dobila za 50€, ker hoče folk še malo zaslužit zraven
<andrejz> amapk cenejš kot pri mobitelu
<andrejz> jaz imam 5€ naročnine pa zato nič popousta pa samo na bolhi kupujem :)
<nafisa> samsung galaxy 5 za € 120,00
<nafisa> hmmm
<nafisa> andrejz, jst imam 19 € naročnine ... pa 100 MB prenosa podatkov ... prej je bilo pa 15 € naročnine ... pa 1 GB prenosa podatkov
<andrejz> jaz mam 5€ pa 1 GB prenosa podatkov
<nafisa> pa še dražji bodo, sedaj, ko se total združijo s telekomom
<andrejz> in to je več al manj vse kar rabim :)
<nafisa> čak, ti imaš simobil, andrejz ???
<andrejz> eni smo napredni, mamo tušmobil
<andrejz> simobil so še bolj nateguni kar se neta tiče
<andrejz> 8€ je 200 mega
<andrejz> doplačila na že obstoječo naročnino
<andrejz> en sodelavc ima 19 € za nevem koliko klicov
<andrejz> pa 0 MB
<andrejz> če hoče 20 MB 3€, 200MB 8 €
<nafisa> galaxy 551 za € 149,00 ... 20 mesecev še garancija ...
<nafisa> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> tako..andrejz tvoj log je na WP strani :)
<nafisa> velik je to ... ko zaslužim okol 350 € ... pa 250 je najemnina s stroški
<andrejz> saj ne rabiš nujno ne vem kakega telefona, saj ne boš igrc gor nabijala
<CrazyLemon> nafisa http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2735    :)
<andrejz> no lej če boš še kakšen teden dva počakala, ti bom povedal kako se LG chat obnese
<Pepelka> P: Samsung I5700 Galaxy Spica - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<nafisa> € 120,00 LG oprimus ... hmmm
<nafisa> Odklenjen na Simobilovo omrežje! CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> ma androidi na simobilu niso zaklenjeni
<CrazyLemon> tega simobil ne počne več..kok js vem
<nafisa> ja pa Å¡e vedno baje
<nafisa> LG Optimus Chat za 140 €
<andrejz> ej a se tole ok sliši?
<andrejz> Poskusite <a href="search-unsupported:">z %(amount)d predmeti</a>, ki ustrezajo pogojem iskanja med programi, ki jih Canonical ne vzdržuje.
<CrazyLemon> poskusite z 8 predmeti ?      kaj pa lahk probaš s temi predmeti? :)
<nafisa> ammm ... s/z ???
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da je amount dejansko cifra :)
<andrejz> ja
<CrazyLemon> nč..food tajm
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<andrejz> to je v software center in ti pove, da obstajajo programi
<nafisa> kaj pa LG p500*
<nafisa> ?*
<andrejz> bom dal rajš takole
<andrejz> Oglejte si <a href="search-unsupported:"> %(amount)d predmetov</a>, ki ustrezajo pogojem iskanja med programi, ki jih Canonical ne vzdržuje.
<andrejz> ej ne poznam
<andrejz> pejdi na gsmarena.com
<andrejz> pa primerjaj po karakteristikah kandidate
<nafisa> ja, fajn .,.. ta prevod je bolši
<nafisa> LG Optimus One je tehnološko napreden telefon, ki deluje na zadnji različici operacijskega sistema Android 2.2 Froyo ameriškega podjetja Google™, ki prinaša številne novosti in izboljšave. Tako je pregledovanje spletnih strani do trikrat hitrejše. Posodobljeni operacijski sitem Froyo omogoča tudi hitrejše nalaganje spletnih strani, hitrejši prenos aplikacij ter nove oblike pojavnih oken ter opravljanje večih opravil hkrati.
<nafisa> Teža: 129 g
<nafisa> Opozorila / toni: Vibra, MP3
<nafisa> Velikost internega pomnilnika: 170 MB
<nafisa> Razširitveno mesto: microSD
<nafisa> Prenos podatkov: GPRS, EDGE, UMTS, WLAN, Bluetooth, USB, HSDPA
<nafisa> Fotografija: 3.15 MP
<nafisa> Večpredstavnost: Radio, Igre, Java, MP3, MP4/video, WMA, GPS, H.263, H.264, YouTube, Podpora za socialna omrežja
<nafisa> Operacijski sistem: Android
<nafisa> načeloma super telefončič
<nafisa> za 100 €
<andrejz> optimus one je tud dober telefon
<andrejz> ti samo pazi da imaš Android 2.2, zato ker vključe App2sd
<andrejz> kar pomeni, da lahko programe iz SD kartice zagnjaš
<andrejz> ker ti cenejši telefoni imajo vsi manj "trdega diska"
<andrejz> recimo tvoj 170 MB
<andrejz> in ti lahko (če precej programov nalagaš) zamnjka prostora
<andrejz> če pa imaš 2.2 ali vče lahko program flikneš na SD kartico pa maš mir :)
<nafisa> http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_gt540_optimus-3081.php
<Pepelka> LG GT540 Optimus - Full phone specifications
<nafisa> saj jst ne bi mela velik programov gor ...
<nafisa> brskalnik kak pameten
<nafisa> pa irca
<nafisa> pa ebuddy
<andrejz> ni kul, ker gre samo do 2.1 (uradno)
<andrejz> drgač so pa za irc poganjat vsi dovolj zmogljivi
<nafisa> LG optimus chat mam na mobitelu za 80 €
<nafisa> Android 2.2 v slovenščini
<andrejz> no lej če boš dost tipkala ti lahok fizična tipkovnica prov pride
<andrejz> ja saj vem kakšen je
<nafisa> saj zato!
<andrejz> tega bom jaz za punco kupil ta teden
<nafisa> priden
<nafisa> samo da ima radio
<nafisa> da lahko dam gor ebuddy pa IRC ...
<nafisa> tu in tam kaj na hitro fotkam ...
<andrejz> hm to pa ne vem
<andrejz> a ma radio?
<andrejz> jaz kar spletni radio poslušam
<andrejz> eidno kar me malo skrbi
<andrejz> kako se ta drseča tipkovnica obnese na daljše obdobje (2,3 leta)
<nafisa> ja, piše, da je
<nafisa> radio
<CrazyLemon> <andrejz> Oglejte si <a href="search-unsupported:"> naslednjih %(amount)d predmetov</a>, ki ustrezajo pogojem iskanja med programi, ki jih Canonical ne vzdržuje.
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa tko? :)
<nafisa> ja, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ql zveni
<andrejz> aja pol pa še boljš
<CrazyLemon> andrejz obnese se tko k vse drsne tipkovnice.. Å¡kripajo pa lufta je dost vmes :)
<andrejz> kaj pa v kombinaciji s občasnim padcem na tla?
<CrazyLemon> a je tok nerodna tvoja punca? :)    sj če je tipkovnica pomeni da je telefon dosti bl robusten
<CrazyLemon> sam če pade na zaslon..pol pa je.. ga ..boš druzga kupu :)
<nafisa> jst imam samsung ultratouch ...
<nafisa> pa ne Å¡kripa tipkovnica
<nafisa> star je pa 2 leti pa pol
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..kdaj boš kaj punco vključu v ubuntu? ona bi lahk z sašo pisala kake članke/vodiče :)
<nafisa> http://alpha.akihabaranews.com/wp-content/uploads/images/8/58/21658//1.jpg
<andrejz> dražen ti ziher veš - coindutively programing . kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl coindutively
<Pepelka> coindutively
<CrazyLemon> aha!
<CrazyLemon> zdej vem!
<CrazyLemon> not :)
<andrejz> saj je vključena, uporablja ubuntu :)
<andrejz> ~40% njenga letnika uporablja ubuntu
<andrejz> kaj bi Å¡e rad
<andrejz> ja kakšen programer pa si, če ne veš?
<CrazyLemon> na kerem faksu pa je
<CrazyLemon> andrejz 100ič..nisem programer :)
<andrejz> ja saj je res tako vidt
<andrejz> :O)
<CrazyLemon> Približno 595 rez. (0,27 sek.)
<CrazyLemon> tok hitov je za tvoj izraz :)
<andrejz> biokemija
<CrazyLemon> torej..moje mnenje je da je misspelled
<andrejz> aha kaj bi pa lahko bilo?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam..google predlaga 'conductively'
<nafisa> vsi moji sošolci imajo Kubuntu ... tisti, k smo mel skup OS na faxu :D
<nafisa> al na virtualni mašini ...
<nafisa> al kuko drugače
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja na virtualki jih je dost..ker rabijo terminal :)
<nafisa> jst sem si takrat wubija dala gor
<nafisa> pa mi mrežne sploh ni prepoznalo
<CrazyLemon> WUBI SAKS
<CrazyLemon> !
<nafisa> vem!
<nafisa> se strinjam
<nafisa> zdej sem se pa razrajcala za tega LGja ... optimus chat ... zdaj pa se morm odločit, če bom žrtvovala ves našparan denar al ne
<CrazyLemon> evo nafisa..ti iščeš nov telefon..js pa berem http://24ur.com/clanki-spored/ponujala-nedolznost-za-iphone.html     in dobim idejo!
<Pepelka> Ponujala nedolžnost za iPhone - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> ne, hvala
<nafisa> nisem nedolžna
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bi za iphone..pa ne bi  ponujala nedolžnost..to je očitno
<CrazyLemon> ampak za android..in ponujaj dolžnost
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> loooooool
<nafisa> moj me ubije :D
<nafisa> bo itak rekel, da ko bom se k njemu preselila, ne bom rabla takega telefona :D
<nafisa>  z aplikacijo fring  ... to pomeni, da niti ebuddyja mi ne bi blo treba gor nasnemat, ne?
<CrazyLemon> fring = voip aplikacija
<CrazyLemon> pejt na market.android.com     pa boš vidla kere vse aplikacije so na voljo
<sedovsek> Fring je voip app?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> saj se da met na fringu msn pa gtalk pa to, ne?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj nazadnje ko sm bral o njej je bila
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> tud skype maš na androidu
<sedovsek> Sem mislil, da je software, ki ti omogoca 'skupen' connect na vec razlicnih IM streznikov.
<CrazyLemon> to ne bi vedu :)
<sedovsek> andrejz: Res je, ampak meni nazadnje ni funkcioniral, kot bi si zelel. :) Pa to preko WiFi...
<nafisa> na skypu nimam skor nič folka ... kaj mi bo pol to?
<sedovsek> Pa mislim, da od takrat se ni bilo updateov.
<CrazyLemon> !g market.android.com fring
<Pepelka> fring Group Video Calls, Chat - Android Market https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fring
<sedovsek> Ze preverjam Fring. Vem, da v zacetku to Å¡e ni bil. :)
<CrazyLemon> no..kok vidim je Å¡e vedno fring voip :)
<andrejz> @sedovsek: meni je normalno delal preko omrežja,samo ga ne uporablajm veliko
<nafisa> mihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> :*
<miha> nafisa :*
<nafisa> :$
<CrazyLemon> a kdo od prisotnih android lastnikov uporablja market.android.com za download aplikacij na telefon? :)
<nafisa> robi skače :)
<sedovsek> :)
<sedovsek> Pozabil sem te mIRC funkcionalnosti, pa sem se zatipkal. :)
<sedovsek> (povezava na 2 streznika hkrati)
<andrejz> ponavad kar prek telefona
<sedovsek> Katere pa so "must-have" android aplikacije?
<andrejz> ker skoraj nikoli ko se spomnim, da bi si namestil program nisem za računalnikom
<CrazyLemon> andrejz to že..sam zanima me prek brskalnika kateri ne laufa na telefonu :)
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek adb wireless je 'handy'
<andrejz> ja z vgrjenim programom
<CrazyLemon> pa connectbot
<andrejz> kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz adb wireless?    si uporabljal kdaj adb na pcju?
<miha> android novice! :D
<sedovsek> CrazyLemon, connectbot, heheh...
<andrejz> nope
<CrazyLemon> pa seveda.. adfree android :)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz pol ti to ne rabi..miha ponavadi rabi adb za logcat :)
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek če kolesariš pa si iz lj..pol allbikesnow   - bicikelj :)
<CrazyLemon> pa shazam je must have :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: lolcat
<CrazyLemon> barcode scanner.. odpiralničasi ...
<CrazyLemon> miha logcat = lolcat  ? :)
<miha> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa es file explorer
<miha> sam lol je bolj prov :D
<andrejz> Trola
<andrejz> pa TV spored, če tv gledaš
<sedovsek> Kul. Vidim, da smo vsaj 3 slovenske 'must-have' aplikacije nasteli.
<andrejz> Prometoid včasih prav pride
<miha> sedovsek: novice!
<miha> sedovsek: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton
<Pepelka> Novice - Android Market
<miha> :D
<sedovsek> Super.
<CrazyLemon> slo železnice če se voziš z vlakom :)
<sedovsek> Emm... "advanced task killer".
<CrazyLemon> tega ne uporabljam več :)
<CrazyLemon> ker sm ugotovil da je res pointless
<sedovsek> A je?
<CrazyLemon> je pa kul ga met
<sedovsek> Jaz imam dokaj Å¡voh telefon...
<CrazyLemon> če kaka igrica ne sprosti spomina
<nafisa> pizda ... je hitachi magicwand fajn stvar
<nafisa> a za buse je za androide tud app?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah..magic wand je vedno fajn met!     ker pol lahk ustvarjaš..magic :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja..sj je andrej napisal..Trola
<sedovsek> Ce je kdo student, bonacarte aplikacija.
<nafisa> k kolegica ima iPhone ... pa ima app za to
<nafisa> poišče, kje se nahajaš ...
<andrejz> ja
<andrejz> nafisa
<andrejz> vsaj za LPP
<nafisa> pa ti okoliške postaje prikaže
<andrejz> imaš app Trola
<andrejz> ti pokaže
<andrejz> če maš GPS prižgan
<CrazyLemon> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.studio314.trola&feature=search_result
<Pepelka> Trola - Android Market
<andrejz> pa še favoritse si lahko narediš
<andrejz> recimo če redno na neko postajo hodiš
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> fajn
<andrejz> ti applovci so prav zabavni
<andrejz> na macu ni pomembno da je manj programov kot na winsih
<CrazyLemon> https://market.android.com/details?id=si.mobil.apps&feature=related_apps
<Pepelka> Si.apps - Android Market
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> a z iPhone pa skoz utrujajo z "there's an app for that'
<miha> !g youtube white iphone
<Pepelka> White iPhone YouTube spoof | Macgasm http://www.macgasm.net/2010/10/30/white-iphone-youtube-spoof/
<miha> !g youtube dreaming of white iphone
<Pepelka> White iPhone YouTube spoof | Macgasm http://www.macgasm.net/2010/10/30/white-iphone-youtube-spoof/
<miha> bah
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNLj6CfMIjg&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;WHITE iPHONE 4 SONG by iGor & iVan&#x202c;&rlm;
<andrejz> no pa za vreme lahko kakšen app vzameš
 * CrazyLemon uporablja ilmeteo
<sedovsek> http://umbrellatoday.com/
<sedovsek> :P
<Pepelka> Umbrella Today?
<sedovsek> Lol, Pepelka.
<miha> i'm dreaming of a white iphone
<miha> :D
<nafisa> andrejz, a me loh pokličeš?
<CrazyLemon> miha keep on dreaming :>
<nafisa> ne najdem telefona
<nafisa> jebelacesta
<andrejz> ja lahko
<sedovsek> Emm... iPhone vs Android?
<miha> android jasno
<sedovsek> A so vse te naše android aplikacije spisane tut za iPhone?
<CrazyLemon> ne vse
<sedovsek> Ali je kaka, ki je iPhone only?
<sedovsek> Slovenske.
<CrazyLemon> ne vse :)
<CrazyLemon> odpiralni časi je bila na začetku iphone only
<CrazyLemon> nato so Å¡e za android spisal app
<sedovsek> Aha.
<nafisa> ej, ravno na tej strani gledam
<nafisa> pa kaj men vi misli berete?
<sedovsek> Mi tut delamo igrco, pa bo android only. Vsaj v zacetku.
<andrejz> nafisa kličem
<CrazyLemon> na splošno pa..androidu primanjkuje dobrih GPS navigacij :)
<sedovsek> *off the record*
<CrazyLemon> garmin/tomtom etc.
<nafisa> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek kdo pa ste vi :)
<nafisa> andrejz, hvala
<nafisa> pod postlo je bil
<andrejz> :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: copilot ?
<sedovsek> Korošci :P ... vigred
<andrejz> če bo dober špil bomo probal :)
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek vigred? a pol ti je blaž 'el jefe' ? :)
<CrazyLemon> no kul..zdej vem komu bomo težili če se blaž ne bo odzival na maile :>
 * sedovsek /quit :P
<CrazyLemon> miha copilot ima lep vmesnik..to je pa to :)
<andrejz> zakaj pa rabiš navigacijo?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz zakaj pa se uporablja navigacija?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sedovsek> Hehe
<andrejz> a vsak teden hodiš v neznane kraje
<sedovsek> Meni tale google maps kar dobro sluzi.
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a moraš vsak teden hodit da uporabljaš navigacijo? :D
<andrejz> jaz mam neki cygic al kaj pa kar dobro dela
<CrazyLemon> sygic
<andrejz> to ja
<andrejz> mislim rabil sem ga2x ko sem rabil obvoz iskat (nesreča na avtocesti)
<CrazyLemon> js mam gor igo..pa je baje igo na iphoneu DOST bolši.. vsaj kar se tiče možnosti etc.
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/slovenija/1042454762 princeska Å¡e vedno misli, da je liberalka
<Pepelka> Katarina Kresal: Slovenija po 20. letih stra&scaron;ansko potrebuje liberalno misel | Dnevnik
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek em..zakaj pa ste se odločili ravno za igrco?  vas je navdušil talking tom? :))
<sedovsek> CrazyLemon, narocniki.
<sedovsek> Nekak si ne vzamemo casa za 'lastne' kreacije.
<sedovsek> :P
<sedovsek> Oz. vsaj ne dovolj.
<CrazyLemon> a tko..kul pol :)
<sedovsek> Pred kratkim sem nekaj stipkal... http://twittground.me/
<Pepelka> TwittGround.me!
<sedovsek> Omg. :)
<sedovsek> Sem mislu, da noben ne vE. :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je to..pa wiii ubuntu.si logo je tudi not :D
<sedovsek> Pepelka, pivo/kavo imas v dobrem.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> haha ... miha ... pivo maš u dobrem :D
<miha> kak ste prijazni
<nafisa> ja, sedovsek je napisu
<sedovsek> Hmmm, ah, pa tole http://layerof.info/
<nafisa> da ma Pepelka pivo v dobrem
<Pepelka> DIBI 2011. Design It. Build It. Conference informations at layerof.info!
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv je tale twittground :)
<nafisa> samo ... pepelka ne more piva pit
<nafisa> ko je princeska
<sedovsek> Pepelka, emm... okej, ocitno se poznava? :)
<andrejz> bbl
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek lol.. ja poznata se
<nafisa> sedovsek, nimaš pojma, a?
<CrazyLemon> Pepelka pravi da sta intimna prijatelja
<nafisa> uuuuu
<sedovsek> Emm...
<sedovsek> :)
<sedovsek> Okej.
<nafisa> a sexata?
<sedovsek> Postekal zdaj.
<nafisa> :D hahaha
<sedovsek> Nice1.
<Pepelka> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> hahahahaha
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> mihaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> jst hočem pepelko nazaaaaaajjjjjjjj
<miha> ni je več
<nafisa> pepelke ni več ... pravljica je zginla preč ... :+(
<nafisa> :'(
<miha> sedovskova: zdj se poznata? :D
<nafisa> robi ... si punco dobu=
<sedovsek> Menda se tista dodatka imenuje "lubica".
<sedovsek> Ma pa dober odzivni cas.
<nafisa> moj komp se imenuje "lubica"!
<sedovsek> http://www.whatwg.org/
<sedovskova> Web Hypertext Application Technology Working Group
<sedovsek> Mnja...
<sedovsek> Kar dobro.
<sedovsek> :)
<sedovskova> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<nafisa> miha, :*
<Sky[x]> kdo je to spisal ?
<nafisa> kdo je kaj spisal?
<Sky[x]> tweeground al kva
<sedovsek> TwittGround.me... jaz.
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek
<nafisa> sedovsek -a všrađ
<nafisa> vpraš*
<CrazyLemon> sedovsek ti bi bil koristen pri ustvarjanju nove ubuntu.si podobe :> interested? :)
<sedovsek> A nisem ze pred leeeeti enkrat pomagal? :)
<CrazyLemon> tist k je pred leti pomagal se ne šteje več
<sedovsek> Hehe
<sedovsek> True.
<CrazyLemon> all counters are now at null
<sedovsek> Uf, master reset.
<CrazyLemon> tako :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa pomagal? :)
<sedovsek> Bi mogu v arhiv pogledat, mislim pa, da je slo za redesign page-a.
<sedovsek> Pa stilska preobrazba foruma.
<sedovsek> Ne spomnem se pa tocno, katera verzija ubunta je takrat izsla.
<Sky[x]> sedovsek: v cem si spisal to ?
<CrazyLemon> ah :)   no to tudi zdej počnemo.. tko da če boš kdaj v bližnji prihodnosti zdolgočasen pa se spraševal o smislu življenja ter o obstoju mikroorganizmov v arzenu raje pridi nam pomagat :D
<sedovsek> CrazyLemon, hvala za povabilo. Z veseljem. :)
<sedovsek> Sky[x]... emm...
<nafisa> luškano, sedovsek ... sem že potvitala :)
<sedovsek> (HTML, CSS), JavaScript. Nekaj PHPja, Twitter API, pa se en drug API za slike.
<sedovsek> nafisa: Hvala. :)
<CrazyLemon> ja valda..zdej pa vsi tweetajo o twittground-u
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> grem jst se s palčko še 1x igrat
<CrazyLemon> go make some magic!
<sedovsek> Sem omejil te thumbnaile na 100 ljudi...
<sedovsek> Ker ce bi vse fetchal hkrati, bi trajalo predolgo.
<sedovsek> (eni imajo prek 5000 ljudi na Twitterju...)
<Sky[x]> heh
<nafisa> aja ... hmmm ... a pol gre po abecedi?
<Sky[x]> grem tweetnt :P
<sedovsek> nafisa hmm, dobro vprasanje. :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, magic is done
<miha> hitra si
<sedovsek> Ce te res zanima, lahko pogledam v kodo, oz. preverim array podatkov, ki ga dobim.
<nafisa> ni treba, sedovsek
<nafisa> zaradi mene ne
<nafisa> miha ... js sem vedno hitra
<sedovsek> Verjetno so po nekem kljucu razporejeni, po vsej verjetnosti po IDu uporabnikov.
<sedovsek> Cisto mozno pa, da array prvotno "shufflam", da ne bi vedno znova enakih uporabnikov shranjeval.
<sedovsek> Oz. zagotovo naredim slednje. :)
<sedovsek> V bistvu je tako, ja. Ce imas npr. 300 prijateljev... ti jih izbere nakljucnih 100.
<sedovsek> Nato, ko znovic generiras ozadje, jih spet "poisce" nakljucnih 100... s tem, da downloada samo tiste "nove", ki v prvi 'rundi' niso bili preneseni.
<nafisa> kdo je tuki jure? :P
<CrazyLemon> nafisa fast magic is like no magic
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, magic comes in 1/2 of minute. .. eno minuto pa rabm, da k seb pridem
<CrazyLemon> like i said
<miha> :)
<sedovsek> http://i.imgur.com/MRnh7.jpg
<nafisa> dej, ko ne veš pa ne poznaš
<nafisa> pejd sestro vprašat
<nafisa> ;)
<Sky[x]> pismo en .jar fajl bi mog pognat za skrekat neki pa ga ne upam
<Sky[x]> a je ksn opcija da bi pogledov kaj .jar nardi ? :D
<nafisa> Sky[x], pojedl ti bo roko :D
<miha> Sky[x]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JAD_%28JAva_Decompiler%29
<Pepelka> JAD (JAva Decompiler) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sedovsek> jar -xf imefajla.jar ?
<sedovsek> nafisa, kako to, da je tvoj zadnji blogpost ze 4 mesece star?
<nafisa> sedovsek, kje?
<sedovsek> A ni to tvoje: http://nisem-popolna-in-tudi-ne-mislim-biti.blogspot.com ?
<Pepelka> Nisem popolna in tudi ne mislim biti
<nafisa> o marija
<nafisa> ma, ne pišem tja velik stvari
<nafisa> mislim, da je tko bolš, da ne :D
<sedovsek> Pises kam drugam?
<nafisa> v osebni dnevnik
<sedovsek> Aha, torej ni open source.
<nafisa> Spletna stran ni na voljo
<nafisa> Chromium ni mogoče doseči spletišča.To običajno povzročijo težave z omrežjem, vendar je lahko tudi posledica napačno nastavljenega požarnega zidu ali posredniškega strežnika.
<nafisa> wa
<nafisa> do swojga bloga ne morem
<nafisa> evo, spremenla sliko v profilu
<CrazyLemon> wii ..mogoče bomo celo pred novim letom imeli novo ubuntu.si stran /podobo :$
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, mi je Å¡e kolega, ko je dizajner, Å¡e pol svetoval, da naj mam samo en font na flajerju ...
<nafisa> k sem zadnjič spraševala
<CrazyLemon> eh..to je neumnost..pol je stvar preveč monotona :)
<nafisa> a pol je blo teb ql?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi lahk edino mal z ozadjem eksperimentirala..drugo je bilo kul :)
<nafisa> fajn
<nafisa> ja, ne znam v picasi
<nafisa> bom probala Å¡e v gimpu kaj sprement
<nafisa> http://www.zurnal24.si/na-spanskih-avtocestah-spet-po-plinu-clanek-127445
<Pepelka> Na Å¡panskih avtocestah spet po plinu - zurnal24
<nafisa> ne znam :((
<CrazyLemon> začni od začetka :>
<miha> :)
<nafisa> ne znam ozadje pobarvat, ne da bi sliko pokvarla
<sedovsek> off to Ljubljana.,
<uni4dfx> Ljubljana je začuda sončna danes
<uni4dfx> kje ste banda
<uni4dfx> bogdanov in CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx wacap
<CrazyLemon> nč..brb
<uni4dfx> eh predelujem en svoj sajt da bo google končno mi dovolu adsense gor dat
<uni4dfx> bi se že kr splačal pr 15k visitorjev na dan
<nafisa> pizda, sem dobre zrezke spekla za kosilo
<uni4dfx> kakšne
<nafisa> svinjski vrat ...
<nafisa> sem v marinadi imela 2 dneva
<nafisa> v hladilniku
<uni4dfx> eh
<uni4dfx> edini dobr zrezk na svetu je brazilska picanha
<nafisa> ej, ne ti čez mojo kuho!
<uni4dfx> k bom probu in vidu če je bolš bom to priznal ;)
<nafisa> in če bo dobr, boš priznal, da je dobr?
<nafisa> saj mi bo en zrezk ostal ...
<nafisa> bom Å¡efu dala za pojest
<nafisa> pa mal solate iz paradižnika, paprike pa čebule
<nafisa> http://www.zurnal24.si/proslava-je-bila-kar-nekaj-clanek-127456
<Pepelka> "Proslava je bila kar nekaj" - zurnal24
<nafisa> sedovsek je v LJ :D
<uni4dfx> cel življenski dogodek :P
<nafisa> lol
<yang> hello nafisa
<nafisa> oj, yang
<yang> kaj godi ?
<nafisa> užitki
<yang> uuu, blagor tebi ;)
<nafisa> čisti užitki
<nafisa> čarobna palčka deluje
<nafisa> :P
<yang> sam, da je pokoncna ;)
<nafisa> zakaj pokončna?
<nafisa> mam raje ležečo
<yang> sem mislil, da je "tiste sorte" palcka
 * yang si odpre pivo
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ke ste vsi
<CrazyLemon> <-
<Sky[x]> ne uspe se mi s ssl povezat na freenode
<CrazyLemon> pis of kejk
<CrazyLemon> /server -ssl irc.freenode.net 7000
<CrazyLemon> če maš irssi :)
<Sky[x]> skos mi javla Connection failed. Error: certificate not trusted.? (27)
<Sky[x]> nimam irssi hehe
<CrazyLemon> xchat?
<Sky[x]> xchat aqua mam
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je xchat aqua? xchat za pod vodo?
<Sky[x]> nv :D
<CrazyLemon> v network list
<CrazyLemon> dodaj nov strežnik
<CrazyLemon> in spodaj imaš pol v oknu za dodajanje strežnika
<CrazyLemon> označiš "accept invalid SSL certificates"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> mam kle klukco
<Sky[x]> pa na post 6697 se povezujem
<Sky[x]> port(
<Sky[x]> pa za ssl mam klukco
<CrazyLemon> 7000 port probaj
<Sky[x]> pa chat.freenode.net je server k je dodan
<Sky[x]> isto mi javi
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/slika-XChat%3A%20Edit%20freenode.png
<CrazyLemon> tole preverjeno deluje
<CrazyLemon> sam strežnik zamenjaš na irc.freenode.net
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> bah
<Sky[x]> treba je blo ugasnt xchat pa nanov zagnat lol
<bogdanov> jo
<CrazyLemon> jo niga
<bogdanov> http://www.nkmaribor.com/novice/?id=3885
<Pepelka> nkmaribor.com
<bogdanov> poglej
<bogdanov> strelca
<bogdanov> dveh zadetkov
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> loool
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda da nisi ti ta bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> ti še avtogola ne moreš dat
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> samo čaki malo
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga volaš dela tam
<CrazyLemon> če je tip šou v bolgarijo al kam že
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> tip je nazaj
<bogdanov> pa su je
<bogdanov> u moldavijo
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> in nazaj pršu
<CrazyLemon> a ker seljak ankaranski
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/google/is-google-entering-the-social-games-market/3042
<Pepelka> Is Google entering the social games market? | ZDNet
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja valda
<miha> Here’s all you need to know about men and women: Women are crazy, men are stupid.
<CrazyLemon> but
 * CrazyLemon is crazy and he's not a woman
<miha> makes you think eh? :)
<miha> j/k
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e sam 16 dni do siola!
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> ?
<Sky[x]> do kasnga siola ?
<CrazyLemon> takrat me bodo priklopli na siol :)
<CrazyLemon> miha a bi ti rad sodeloval pri razvoju nove ubuntu.si strani? vem da si tudi ti pehape mojstr :D
<CrazyLemon> sj ubistvu niti ni tok pehapeja :)
<Pes> je je
<Pes> dosti je pehapeja
<CrazyLemon> to ti misliš ker si pes
<Pes> grem limonade delat
<bogdanov> hhahaa
<bogdanov> a tovs
<bogdanov> pojedu
<Sky[x]> uf jst sem ap cist pozabu na  ubuntu.s iapge
<bogdanov> kerđija
<Sky[x]> da vidm kaj je novga kej
<CrazyLemon> sky..vse je novo :)
<Pes> urbeee ? :)
<Sky[x]> cak da najdem maile ket je to splohpostavleno
<Pes> si našel ?
<Pes> ^_^
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov 'arthur'-ja si sposodi :)
<Pes> what what in the butttt
<Pes> ej Limonca a si tu tut u ubuntu padu ?
<CrazyLemon> tut tu tuttutu tu tu ?
<Pes> da
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Pes> jaz prisegam na Win 95
<Pes> + office 97
<Pes> ni boljše kombinacije
<Pes> :)
<Pes> (:
<Pes> kaj ste vsi mrtvi?
<Pes> :D
<CrazyLemon> se vidi da si noob
<CrazyLemon> ker win95 uporabljaš
<Pes> lool
<CrazyLemon> true 1337 folk uporablja 3.1
<Pes> itak
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<Pes> zato si ceu nor na ubuntu ?
<bogdanov> MS-DOS
<Pes> k se ti zruši vsake 20 min
<Pes> :)
<Pes> od packet managerja do gnome
<CrazyLemon> js se ne spomnem kdaj se mi je zadnjič ubuntu zrušu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pes> na koncu pa debianove pakete inštaliraš
<Pes> xD
<Pes> aja
<Pes> èe uporablaš samo irc + ff
<Pes> se nima kaj
<CrazyLemon> aja..glede na to da si troll ti svetujem obisk slo-tech.net ..tam je dost takih tebi podobnih :)
<Pes> hm
<Pes> resno ?
<Pes> kdo bi si mislo..
<Pes> kaj pa je slo-tech.de neka stran ?
<Pes> slovenka ?
<Pes> slovenska ?
<bogdanov> lol
<Pes> ja kua je
<Pes> lepo pitam...
<Pes> ti pa tak
<bogdanov> sta je
<Pes> 	
<Pes> najboljše restavracije na bone v Lj?
<Pes> same bedarije so gor, sej pa nisem laèen
<Pes> išèem konstruktivno debato
<bogdanov> svaka cast na tebe
<CrazyLemon> tko očitno izražanje sarkazma sam pomeni da si še kr dost mlad..mentalno/fizično :)   in da še ne obvladaš dovolj to plemenito stvar - sarkazem
<bogdanov> #ubuntu-si-off-topic (IRCNet fore) :))
<Pes> loool
<Pes> p: Thomson kabelski modem
<Pes> u to bom nabavo
<Pes> mi bo dial up hitreje delal
<bogdanov> sam res
<Pes> skyx je Urban je ne ?
<Pes> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<Pes> spet me je zamolèal
<Pes> aja ce ni te pa je sv...
<Pes> oni drugi sky ni kul
<Pes> en pa je
<Pes> fajni je ja
<Sky[x]> pes: what ?
<Pes> yee :)
<Sky[x]> kdos ti ? :D
<Pes> odvisno kdo vpraša
<Pes> ^^
<Pes> samo èaki da zgooglam :)
<Pes> v normalnem stanju sem hitrejši drugaè
<Pes> evo
<Pes> tole
<Pes> 91.185.***.*66
<Pes> si ti ? :)
<Pes> oz. mogoèe je hosting
<Pes> sem upal da maš svoj serverèek pri tušeku
<miha> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/260476_10150347916889867_231419684866_10130690_4858378_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=231419684866
<CrazyLemon> miha haha
<Sky[x]> kdo je bil ta pes ?
<CrazyLemon> očitno nekdo k te pozna :)
<Sky[x]> ja
<Sky[x]> sam se mi en da gledat kdo je :)
<bogdanov> ddosi
<bogdanov> ga
<bogdanov> ko mu jebe
<bogdanov> mater
<Sky[x]> tole je nek amis clovek bill hm
<Sky[x]> jst sam bogdanov poznam k ma amis pa da je kle gor :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nima amis
<CrazyLemon> <- amiš
<Sky[x]> bogdanov dela na amis :)
<Sky[x]> mal se mi svita kdo je :)
<CrazyLemon> no povej :)
<Sky[x]> harry potter :D
<CrazyLemon> harry potter se je končal!
<CrazyLemon> no..lightbox fajn dela
<Sky[x]> kaj je to sploh ?
<Sky[x]> kughtbox
<Sky[x]> lightbox*
<Sky[x]> aja za slike gor dajt
<Sky[x]> za parkazvt tocno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Crimson Thunder: trdi disk težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5012/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> nobenga here ?
<Sky[x]> nobenga here ?
<uni4dfx> hello hello hello
<uni4dfx> Miss A (L)
<CrazyLemon> jebemti sky
<CrazyLemon> celoten web je pokvaru
<CrazyLemon> jooooooooooj
<CrazyLemon> jaaaaoooo!!!!
<napsy> a?
<CrazyLemon> sky je neki pokvaru
<CrazyLemon> pa zdj moram ugotovit kaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> mhm..zdej sploh ne prikaže strani
<CrazyLemon> thank god for test environment :)
<napsy> aja ono testno stran
<CrazyLemon> grr
<CrazyLemon> fixed
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> napsy maš kak komentar glede testne strani etc :)
<CrazyLemon> predlog/ideje *
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-26
<bogdanov> đeste
<CrazyLemon> <-
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> delas care
<CrazyLemon> ma nc
<CrazyLemon> film gledam
<bogdanov> ker
<CrazyLemon> arthur
<bogdanov> http://www.bolha.com/klasicni-ostalo/monitor-elsa-ecomo-750-oglas1275254513
<Pepelka> monitor Elsa ecomo 750
<bogdanov> kvaje s folkam
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> 100 €
<nafisa> hahaha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOLio12duC8&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Dado Polumenta MC Yankoo DJ Mladja MC Stojan / JA VOLIM BALKAN&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> poglej
<bogdanov> mc stojan
<bogdanov> tip je uspev
<bogdanov> boli ga kurac
<bogdanov> a kasn kmet je biu
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> stari..kaj bo on uspeu
<CrazyLemon> samo lahk  poje o joškah
<CrazyLemon> pa guzicah
<CrazyLemon> drugo ne zna
<bogdanov> boli gaaaaa
<bogdanov> kvas
<bogdanov> dusmannnnnn
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> italija
<bogdanov> vatrpolo
<bogdanov> so vsd
<bogdanov> izlocl
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<bogdanov> srbija
<CrazyLemon> usrala se jim
<bogdanov> bo spet
<bogdanov> prvak
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> srbija
<bogdanov> je najjaca
<bogdanov> na svetu
<bogdanov> nimas
<bogdanov> kej
<bogdanov> priznj si
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> never
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> jebiga tkoje
<bogdanov> laku noc
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> kdo tle?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: zgleda prav hudo ona stran!
<upd> la
<nafisa> lu
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLzzh7I2lss
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Trkaj - Sam feat Jadranka Juras&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> ok, zdej vidim, kje compiz dela ... ok, rečmo, da je vrei
<dhbiker> compiz ?
<dhbiker> lol
<CrazyLemon> napsy no huda ni..je pa kr ok :)    http://ubuntu.ro je huda :)
<Pepelka> Ubuntu România | Echipa din România
<napsy> o hudo
<napsy> sj bo nasa tut taka :P
<CrazyLemon> po moje ne bo :D
<CrazyLemon> ker smo mi forsirali novice na prvo stran..oni pa drugo vsebino :)
<CrazyLemon> sj drugač tale k je v ubuntu.ro je razvil to ubuntu WP temo :)
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jebelacesta..drugič najprej naredi backup in šele nato urejaj :)
<nafisa> kaj je spet naredu? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t473364
<Pepelka> Slaba varnost sistema MacOS X @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> Po namestitvi od 250 do 1300 MB popravkov
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<CrazyLemon> 1.3gb popravkov????? to je dost popravkov :D
<napsy> no kolk pa jih ma ubuntu obicajno :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> ampak nisem ne na ubuntuju ne na windowsu vidu 1.3gb velik SP :)
<CrazyLemon> to je cca. tretjina celotne ubuntu namestitve :)
<CrazyLemon> http://is.gd/QRFiqa
<CrazyLemon> huda fotka :D
<sasa84> elow
<nafisa> haha, CrazyLemon ... res je dobra slika :D
<nafisa> lepo se imejte
<Sky[x]> crazy: zdravn je vkluceno se vse za namestitev lion osx
<sasa84> miške ;)
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://anaface.com/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Anaface - Facial Beauty Analysis - Score Your Face
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok si dobil? :PO
<sasa84> pod 9 al nad 9? :P
<CrazyLemon> iščem prvo tako sliko kjer se ne smejem pa katera ni postrani :D
<sasa84> jaz sem se na hitr fotkala...sam se bom mogla še 1x, k drugač težko une točke zadanem k ne vem kje je kej :P
<Sky[x]> tk tole preber se pa mal zamisls: Če je prijavljenih manjše število študentov, se lahko vodja predmeta odloči, da je izpit v ustni obliki.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 premajhne oči imam :(
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi bit kitajc da bi mel idealno razmerje oči/faca
<Sky[x]> craz: ti delas statistiko letos ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] jp..ampak po starem programu :)
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> k letos mors kr 1/3 vsacga vprasanja met pravilno
<Sky[x]> podobno kot je blo pr diskrtnih k si mogu pri vsaki nalogi vsaj eno piko dobit
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, joooj, pa tok maš lepe učke no ...
<sasa84> ol vi hjr is rediou gaga...
 * sasa84 zarjove
 * sasa84 požgečka andrejz 
<andrejz>  /me se zasmeje
 * andrejz se zasmeje
<sasa84> ;)
 * vatts OH NOEZ!
<sasa84> oj vatts
<vatts> lp
<vatts> a limonček še spi? :D
<nafisa> vem, Pepelka ... saj sm se logirala tud v #ubuntu-si-offtopic
<andrejz> živjo nafisa :)
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<nafisa> kera čast :D
<nafisa> pridem pa me pozdravjo :)
<andrejz> jap
<nafisa> grrrrr
<nafisa> na siolu mi ne odpira enih strani
<nafisa> na T2 pa mi
<nafisa> pa na mobitelu mi tudi
<andrejz> ziher maš kakšen filter gor :)
<sasa84> otroško zaščito :P
<nafisa> in so slovenske železnice pod tem?
<nafisa> a pornjaki pa vsi delajo?
<andrejz> saj slovenske železnice te tud trdo jebejo
<andrejz> hard core pornografija
<andrejz> :D
<nafisa> a da me????
<nafisa> hmmmm
<nafisa> tolkokrat sem se že z vlakom peljala ...
<nafisa> pa nikol me niso jebal
<sasa84> nafisa, Å¡e nikol?? :D
<sasa84> mene včasih clo zbudijo ;)
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> o, pol si se jim že kaj zamerila :P
<sasa84> ja ne vem :P
<sasa84> z enim sprevodnikom sva si zlo bliz :P
<nafisa> mene niso mogl zbudit sploh
<nafisa> pa sem par metrov od železniške proge pa 50 m od postaje živela
<nafisa> pol kasnej sem zraven glavne železniške žvela ...
<nafisa> kar se pa prevažanja na njem tiče ...
<nafisa> nikol kakih problemov mela
<nafisa> razen 1x je lokomotiva crknla
<nafisa> pa 1x 40 minut izredne zamude
<sasa84> zadnč je pr nas en skoču z vlaka...
<sasa84> Å¡e zdej je v komi
<nafisa> ja, ko mate une kripe
<sasa84> z intercityem je Å¡ou
<nafisa> wtf?
<sasa84> pr nas drugač voz siemens
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane da mam..oni pa pravijo da nimam :((
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> a učke?
<nafisa> ja, učeke pa maš, dražko
<nafisa> http://www.jakebabe.si/news.php
<Pepelka> Jake Babe: Novice
<CrazyLemon> ane da mam!
<nafisa> od pasa naprej dol pa ne morem povedat ...
<nafisa> sam zgorn del je na sliki :D
<CrazyLemon> ja no..sj ti tudi za oči ne moreš povedat
<CrazyLemon> k jih ne vidiš :)
<nafisa> ja, na sliki se mi zdi, da so ble
<nafisa> ma, uhe maš!
<nafisa> pa roke
<sasa84> uhe, LOL
<nafisa> pa niple napete :D lol
<nafisa> mi ni ušlo :D
<nafisa> sorry ... opazla :D
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> oj, napšo
<andrejz> lp
<nafisa> kwa dugaja?
<napsy> nic, dolgcas
<nafisa> prid k men
<nafisa> ti ne bo dolgčas
<andrejz> napsy, lahko ti hitro delo najdemo :)
<nafisa> mam ovčke ... brata ... polno melise za obirat ... tv ... nekej filmov na kompu,k jih še nisem pogledala ...
<napsy> andrejz: verjamem da mi bos ti hitr delo najdu :-)
<nafisa> nekej češenj je še na drevesu
<andrejz> lahko še kakšno drugo poleg prevajalskega, če ti to ne sede
<nafisa> haha, kaj je tašča rekla zetu :D go play with your dick ;:D
<andrejz> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: trdi disk težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5012/new/posts/
<nafisa> Å¡e crack za winse mam na eni SD
<nafisa> hahaha
<andrejz> @nafisa: če rabiš mam keygen za ubuntu :P
<andrejz> full unlock :)
<nafisa> a res???
<nafisa> sem mislila, da ga že imam
<nafisa> pišuka
<andrejz> ja če nimaš kode, pol se ti unity sesuva (ker je samo testing mode omogočen)
<andrejz> zato pa samo ene 10 uporabnikom nromalno dela
<andrejz> CrazyLemon kdaj bo sestank?
<nafisa> unity se mi nikol ni sesul ... ker sem na classic desktopu :P
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ko bo mernik mel prost večer :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a js mam niple napete?
<CrazyLemon> al kdo
 * CrazyLemon zmeden
<nafisa> ja, ti, ja :D
<CrazyLemon> kje si pa to vidla
<nafisa> nej važnu :D
<CrazyLemon> ok ... :S
<nafisa> ka pa svetle obleke nosš, hrvoje jedno
<nafisa> včer sem se spet vidla z unim picopekom ... k fitnisira ... uhhhhhhhh ... to pa je za pogledat
<nafisa> int main(void)
<nafisa> {
<nafisa> 	unsigned long x = 2180693; // v sestnajstiskem sistemu je to 00214655, v celice se zapise kot: 55,46,21,00
<nafisa> 	char *k;
<nafisa> 	k = (char *) &x;
<nafisa> 	printf(k); // to izpisemo kot znakovni niz, izpise se 'UF!' // printf("%s", k);
<nafisa> 	return 0;
<nafisa> }
<nafisa> to je c, ne?
<andrejz> LOL
<andrejz> cool game = hladnokrvna igra :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon kaže svoje niple?
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/39438_6bpyf/DSCN3160.JPG
<nafisa> naj še kdo reče, da si lastnik pa pes nista podobna
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zgleda že k C
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/jkFaj.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> vatts je spizdo :D
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> ..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: trdi disk težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5012/new/posts/
<nafisa> dober si :D
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> veš, kak je odzivni čas :)
<napsy> nafisa: ka mas to?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vem ja :)
<nafisa> napsy, kaj mam?
<napsy> nafisa: tisto kodo
<nafisa> mah ... nič pametnega ... verjem
<CrazyLemon> napsy program ma k izpiše UF!  :)
<CrazyLemon> h4x0r style ;)
<nafisa> moji stari zapiski
<napsy> uh
<nafisa> narejeni na dan 12.5.2009
<napsy> grdi abuse c
<nafisa> abuse?
<nafisa> zarad česa, napsy ???
<napsy> ker gres okol tipiziranja :-)
<nafisa> uuu ... evo ... mam en blog za yanga :D
<nafisa> k je reku, da je moj blog se nehal pisat dolg nazaj
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: trdi disk težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5012/new/posts/
 * sasa84 prizna, da je CrazyLemon brihtn
<CrazyLemon> doh!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :))
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> uuu, sasa84
<nafisa> da se ne plete kaj med vama
<nafisa> al pa da ti slučajno ni plačal
<sasa84> nč nč
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> moje srce ej itak pr bogdanov
<nafisa> hehe ... pr srcetu :D
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> ah ja...bo treba it počas spat ;)
<sasa84> jutr mam 'Å¡iht' ;)
<napsy> me2
<CrazyLemon> druge kokoši že spijo..ne vem kaj ti čakaš :p
<napsy> sam ni narekovajev vmes :-)
<nafisa> js mam pa jutr fraj
<nafisa> :))
 * nafisa si je oblekla spalno srajčko
<sasa84> napsy, ma jaz .. ni tko uradn Å¡iht ;)
<sasa84> nafisa, oratorij vodm a veš :9
<napsy> aja
<nafisa> fajn
<CrazyLemon> oratorij? učiš tamlade kako se orje?
<nafisa> pr nas je konc avgusta
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne veš, kaj je oratorij?
<nafisa> pa sem misnla, da je brihtn
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: trdi disk problem: naprava je zaposlena  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5013/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> oratorij? učiš tamlade kako se orje?
<CrazyLemon> sj vidiš da vem
<nafisa> ne, ne veš :D
<CrazyLemon> ja pa vem
<nafisa> no, te bom pustila v svojem svetu :D in prepričanju
<sasa84> 7me vzame nazaj izjavo o brihtnosti CrazyLemon
 * sasa84 vzame nazaj izjavo o brihtnosti CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> 7me posodi sasa84 forward slash /
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> hvala, en mi je zmanku :P
<sasa84> kje pa je alyosha ?
<sasa84> ga morm vprašat kdaj bo kej doma zarad kofeta in slaščičarne :D
<nafisa> joško po moje spi
<CrazyLemon> spi al je
<CrazyLemon> druge možnosti pri njemu ni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, zakaj si tako nesramen?
<sasa84> word!
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vidiš da nisem nesramen.. sasa84 podpira mojo izjavo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja pa si ...
<sasa84> ne pa ne...natipkana je pod nafisino
<nafisa> tud če bi blo to res, je to nesramno
<CrazyLemon> lol..ne pa ni
<sasa84> nesramen si... alyosha je ful v redu
<nafisa> aaa ... vidiš, CrazyLemon ???
<CrazyLemon> alyosha si užaljen??? sem bil nesramen?????
<nafisa> sasa84 z mano drži
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ne? ok..
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..on se ne pritožuje
<nafisa> lej ... kr sam s sabo se pogovarja
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj si pa ti dons jedu pa pil?
<sasa84> sej veš...pogovarja se z enim k je tolk 'brihtn' kt on :P
<CrazyLemon> pico z lignji !
<CrazyLemon> pa pohorsko palačinko..al kaj je že tist
<nafisa> pol so bli lignji pokvarjeni
<CrazyLemon> ah ne..pohorska omleta je!
<nafisa> ja, sam pokvarjeni so bli pa po moje lignji
<sasa84> lignji so mel zihr povno stvari k so v spodnjem delu periodnega sistema :P
<nafisa> ma ja
<CrazyLemon> lignji so bili kr kul..mogoče sem jih mal preveč speku :S
<nafisa> mogoče jih niso ok očistl
<sasa84> nafisa, naš CrazyLemon zna bit oreng žleht a?
<CrazyLemon> ah kje
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> zna bit
<nafisa> pa zna bit prjazn tud, no
<nafisa> sam do joškota pa ni prjazn
<CrazyLemon> sam vi2 nimate smisla za humor :D
<sasa84> ne, do alyosha je grd
<nafisa> poreden CrazyLemon
<sasa84> on pa misl d je nevem kaj...pa ma ušesa čist asimetrična
 * nafisa naspanka CrazyLemona
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 simetrična mam!
<nafisa> čak, grem gledat
<CrazyLemon> in zdej užaljen grem
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<nafisa> nimaš simetričnih! hahahaha
<nafisa> levga maš večjega ko desnega :D
<sasa84> in zdj on neki alyosha ...pf!
<nafisa> bogi joško
<sasa84> ja, moj mali ljoši :(
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce :*
<nafisa> kako si kaj?
<nafisa> skos se neki skrivaš?
<nafisa> spet kako tekmo gledaš?
<sasa84> nek je tko...sad ga ima, sad ga nema ;)
 * sasa84 požgečka nafisa 
<nafisa> bogdanov, nog nimam pokritih ... mi jih prideš pokrit?
<nafisa> hihihi
<nafisa> nafiso to žgečka, sasa84
 * sasa84 začne žgečkat po tačkah!
<nafisa> ej, brcam pol, če me po podplatih
<sasa84> hihi
<nafisa> mojga fotra vpraš
<sasa84> čikpavza ;)
<nafisa> k jih je dobu :D
<nafisa> uuu
<nafisa> užival ... v vlečenju ...
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> kikrka nafi :D
<nafisa> uživaj*
<nafisa> i wanna have a puppy
<sasa84> nočkooooooooooooooo
 * sasa84 poboža vse za lahkonočko :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, saj si luškan pa vrei dečko ... magari maš levo uho večje ko desnega pa joškota skos zajebavaš
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> picko jedna
<bogdanov> http://sport.blic.rs/Ostali-Sportovi/Sportovi-na-vodi/199481/Vaterpolisti-odbranili-titulu-u-Svetskoj-ligi-i-plasirali-se-na-Olimpijske-igre
<Pepelka> Blic Online | Vaterpolisti odbranili titulu u Svetskoj ligi i plasirali se na Olimpijske igre!
<bogdanov> number one
<bogdanov> se ve
<bogdanov> nimas
<bogdanov> kej
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> ole
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iu1D6Oh3J0
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Riblja čorba - Nemoj da ideš mojom ulicom&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> nemoj da udeš mojoj ulicom stvarno!
<upd> :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sranje :>
<nafisa> bogdanov je sranje??? :\
<CrazyLemon> ja :(
<nafisa> !t sl en vzburiti
<Pepelka> stimulated
<nafisa> ni to to
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> !t sl en vzburiti duhove
<Pepelka> turn a ghost
<CrazyLemon> a ne veš v katerem stanju si pa zdej iščeš prevode?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> v drugem ti več pove
<upd> :)
<upd> noge me bolijo sm 2h plesal na čuke :P
<CrazyLemon> oh god
 * CrazyLemon zaščiti ritko in stopi 10 korakov stran od upd-ja
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<upd> ? :)
<upd> haha ..
<CrazyLemon> 57 sekund..hitr si :>
<upd> heh :) jah kaj čmo č baba hoče plesat
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> na čuke? c'mon :)    a je 14 stara :S
<nafisa> zvočnik na pločnik
<nafisa> :))
<upd> hehe ne sj te otroške so imel od 3h do 7h, pol na normalne naprej.
 * nafisa meni, da ji je vroče v spalni srajčki
<CrazyLemon> seveda je vroče :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a s ti tut v spalni srajčki?
<CrazyLemon> d0h..ne bom bil nag..sej nism barbar
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> saj, če maš spalno srajco prek, nisi nag?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> loh prideš 1x, da ti pokažem
<CrazyLemon> dokler boš ti mela vse tiste strapone v omari mene ne bo v 5km radiusu ! :D
<nafisa> nimam jst strapona nobenga, no
<bogdanov> crazy haha
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> bogdanov, povej, da se me nima kaj za bat
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> nemu ga das lah
<bogdanov> kj hrvoje
<bogdanov> neprizna
<bogdanov> poraza
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> picka
<bogdanov> hrvaska
<bogdanov> klasika
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> aaaa
<nafisa> a pol tisto v kursađijah vse vela, ka so povedal?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<upd> haha
<nafisa> ajej ...
<nafisa> zdej je CrazyLemon že šel na svoj lepotni spanec?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> gledam film :)
<nafisa> wtf?
<nafisa> JJ! Did you know﻿ Pumpkins are afrodisiac for horses! feed them it and whatch them get horny :3
<nafisa> fuuuuuujjjjjj
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/all_comments?v=M583p5uIrao
<Pepelka> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
<nafisa> o|=3=
<nafisa> tip od odzadej :D
<nafisa> o|3==
<nafisa> ženska od spredej :D
<upd> ...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kaj tebi dogaja
<nafisa> nič ... dolgčas mi je ... pa nič se mi ne da
<nafisa> pa pika me v prsih
<CrazyLemon> ta drugi simptom je zaradi mumil :S
<nafisa> dons nisem probala ne alkohola ne zdravil ... nič ...
<nafisa> a ti men, da mumila
<nafisa> jao, CrazyLemon ... jao!
<CrazyLemon> lol..danes nisi  :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa v zadnjem mesecu?!?!
<CrazyLemon> a???
<bogdanov> hhaha
<nafisa> za migreno 2x ... ko sem mela tako svinjsko
<nafisa> pa ene 4 2,5 deci pire ...
<CrazyLemon> tudi stara ma migreno..pa ne jemlje mumil :D
<nafisa> pa en koktejl sex na plaži
<CrazyLemon> uff..tudi meni bi zdej en koktejl pasal :)
<nafisa> migrene imam od 13 leta ... prosim, hvala
<CrazyLemon> wow..niti 10 let ne..medtem k moja stara ma več k 20 let :)
<nafisa> tvoja stara je vsaj 25 let starejša od mene
<nafisa> a ne, CrazyLemon ???
<CrazyLemon> ja!
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-18
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/527697_315753528512936_1704553306_n.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: porn got wet!
<dz0ny> wtf flash crasha pulseaudio, se je že komu to kdaj zgodilo?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8blnjQPYKI&feature=g-u-u
<Pepelka> To je Bojan      - YouTube
<dz0ny> kdo Å¡tudira filozofijo umetnosti?
<dz0ny> Vprašanje za programerje uporablja kdo vala programski jezik?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: vala je zlo omejen na GNOME
<zdobersek> (afaik)
<zdobersek> drugac pa, C# za linux?
<dz0ny> jp Å¡e vedno imam more za qt3
<dz0ny> zdobersek poznaš mogoče kakšne projec generator za vala?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1479-1: FFmpeg vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1479-1/
<robert_negro> !t sl en sklop
<Pepelka> set
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> dz0ny, filozofijo umetnosti?
<CrazyLemon> matr sm budala ..dobu obvestilo na mail za kolokvij "Ponedeljek, 18. 6. ob 16h." ..in vidu sem tok Å¡est ter 18ko in sem mel v glavi da je kolokvij ob 6ih
<CrazyLemon> buuuuudalaa
<CrazyLemon> Å¡estk*
<Sky[x]> in zdj si zamudu ?
<CrazyLemon> kolokvij ..sej sem napisal 2x
<Sky[x]> ni mi jsno
<Sky[x]> a si zamudu na kolokvij al ne ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Sky[x]> pa sej bi ti dal za pisat ce bi kasnej prsu :)
<CrazyLemon> kasnej = 90min kasneje? :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<CrazyLemon> ker oni so začeli pisat ob 16h
<CrazyLemon> js bi pršu pa okrog 17.50
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> aja si sele ravnokar vidu :)
<CrazyLemon> še hujš..2 uri pozneje
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> ker predmet pa to ?
<CrazyLemon> statistika :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i know i know
<yang> CrazyLemon: kolk si pa ti star, da se na faks hodis ?
<CrazyLemon> yang toliko da bi lahk že zdavnaj diplomiral :)
<yang> ti prov pride, da na napotnice delas ?
<yang> pa na bone jes
<yang> men je vedno hecno vidt nekoga, k je star cez 30 pa privlece studentsko ven in placa z bonom
<Sky[x]> :D
<yang> jst zgledam ocitno se mlad, k mi zmer na blagajni rece "a boste na bon jedel"
<CrazyLemon> yang na bone sem jedu hmm..2x v življenju :)
<CrazyLemon> napotnice pa so kul ja :)
<yang> ja sej eni studirajo samo zato da jim ne bi status potekel
<yang> da majo privilegije
<CrazyLemon> privilegije' kakšne to? da delodajalci plačajo malo nič za razna dela? tak privilegij lahko kar maš :D
<l0wkey> jebes pa taki privilegiji, danes to vec ni isto kot je bilo 10 let nazaj ..
<l0wkey> oz. 15
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> včasih si lahko konkretno izkoriščal državo..zdaj pa nič več :D
<yang> hehe
<yang> ze brezplacno solstvo je privilegij
<CrazyLemon> ne bit tok US and A.. brezplačno šolstvo je najmanj kar lahko NORMALNA država stori
<yang> V Ameriki sparajo ko se detece rodi, da lahko gre na dober faks
<yang> ni cisto tako samoumevno
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima https://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/workshops/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu App Developer Showdown Workshops | Ubuntu App Developer
<sasa84> yang, ma CrazyLemon je pod 30 ;)
<CrazyLemon> aleluja sister!
<sasa84> .:)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je še mičkn piki ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 moj piki pa spet ni tako mičkn kot ti misliš! aveš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> a veeeeeeš, a veeeeeš, da sem sanjala najuuu :P
<sasa84> pol pa ne vem kok gre naprej :P
<CrazyLemon> na poti v raju ?
 * CrazyLemon bl malo pozna besedilo tabujev
<sasa84> to je alya se mi zdi
<sasa84> a ni? k mam un vreščeč glas v spominu
<sasa84> pa petje skoz nos (občasno)
<CrazyLemon> ja sej..tko k pevka tabujev
 * CrazyLemon confused
<CrazyLemon> maš res..alya je! :)
<CrazyLemon> https://p.twimg.com/AvrwCOiCIAATzah.jpg:large
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ccc
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ynzi5YFTA6c CrazyLemon
<Pepelka> Sheldon und Ubuntu      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh god
<CrazyLemon> prevajajo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1480-1: Raptor vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1480-1/
<CrazyLemon> Več mest v državi Izola
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> tale google earth pa ne ve kaj govori
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a je mel kdo težave z openalom na novem ubuntuju?
<lynxlynxlynx> operativne, ne paketne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/tushek-renovatio-t500-first-drive-2012-06-18
<Pepelka> TG drives the Tushek Renovatio T500 - BBC Top Gear
<CrazyLemon> !!
<CrazyLemon> pa smo prišli na TG! :D
<Tadej> kaj un live je že bil?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej livei so nonstop :)
<CrazyLemon> pred kratkim so meli en live show na nekem stadionu in so naredili 720 z buggyjem :)
<Tadej> kje to najdeš?
<Tadej> da kaj ne zamudiš? :)
<Tadej> a se ni govorilo da bo za to sezono k je bla en top gear live?
<CrazyLemon> !g topgearlive
<Pepelka> Top Gear Live 2012 | Birmingham NEC 25-28 Oct | FUEL INJECT ... http://www.topgearlive.co.uk/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ananas: Re: Nadgradnja na Ubuntu 12.04 ne gre naprej  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38399/#p38399
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] damirB: Re: Novi Skype 4.0 brez oznake beta!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38398/#p38398
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ananas: Težave z namestitvijo ubnutuja 12.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38400/#p38400
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0I5WXkbOzSA
<Pepelka> Glacier Bike Downhill Saas Fee 2012      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> naaaaaaaaaaaaaajs
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] damirB: Re: Novi Skype 4.0 brez oznake beta!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38398/#p38398
<CrazyLemon> tega ananasa bom pojedu če bo tko nadaljeval
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ananasa'0
<sasa84> ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp..ananasa
<sasa84> kaj maš z ananasom? :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: barva besedila na logotipu ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38401/#p38401
<CrazyLemon> pojedu ga bom!
<CrazyLemon> na..pa so dobili gol :/
<sasa84> a hrvatje?
<CrazyLemon> mhm :(
<CrazyLemon> the end
<CrazyLemon> sad sad end
<sasa84> s kom so Å¡pilal<?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡panijo
<sasa84> rezultat?
<sasa84> mogl bi Å¡pilat 1:1 al pa 2:2?
<sasa84> a ni bla ena taka fora
<CrazyLemon> dovolj bi bilo 1:0
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> nč, spat grem
<sasa84> nočk ;)
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-19
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Tile &amp: Re: Podpisovanje v Firefoxu 11 pod Ubuntu 11.10 - začasna rešitev  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38402/#p38402
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: barva besedila na logotipu ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38403/#p38403
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: barva besedila na logotipu ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38404/#p38404
<sasa84> o o bigivejl ;)
<BigWhale> o sasa
<lupastro> jutro
<lupastro> tudi današnje jutro...18 posodobitev 45MB podatkov
<lupastro> so pa pridni
<lupastro> sam na sambi je za 8 mega popravkov
<sasa84> lupastro, jp 45 :D
<sasa84> jst sm mela 19 posodobitev :)
<lupastro> ooo you beat my score!!
<sasa84> oh yeah!
<sasa84> :D
<lupastro> :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Docko: Re: [rešeno] namestitev ubuntu 11.04 in razdelitev diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38405/#p38405
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: barva besedila na logotipu ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38404/#p38404
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Docko: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38406/#p38406
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Hibridne grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38407/#p38407
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: RAM booster... kako pohitriti vse skupaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38408/#p38408
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38409/#p38409
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38410/#p38410
<robert_negro> lp
<marko-_-> NEGRO
<marko-_-> robert_negro, a se tako pišeš
<robert_negro> ne
<marko-_-> a si črnec
<robert_negro> nisem
<marko-_-> zakaj maš pol negro v nicku
<marko-_-> a si sarkastični rasist
<marko-_-> a si?!
<marko-_-> POVEJ NAK
<robert_negro> ne
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> dobro
<zeitgeist0000> oj sem povezal en routen na modem od amisa. Na pcju mi ga najde in poveze ampak internet mi ne dela. Ve mogoce kdo zakaj?
<dz0ny> poglej kako si nastavil wan (dhcp/ppoe/static)
<dz0ny> če ti da amis lokalni ip potem na ruterju nastavi drugega (network ip) recimo 192.168.2.0
<dz0ny> zeitgeist0000 v bistvu malo več povej
<dz0ny> :)
<zeitgeist0000> aha caki
<zeitgeist0000> kaj te nastavitve od wan kje morem pogledat?
<zeitgeist0000> na nastavitvah od routerja?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> kateri ruter imaš? orginal ali custom fw itd
<dz0ny> fw je firmware/software
<zeitgeist0000> Internet Connection Type:	  automatic configuration dhcp (tukaj lahko izbiram ppoe, static ip in druge..)
<zeitgeist0000>  DHCP Serve enabled
<zeitgeist0000> Start IP Address	 192.168.1.100
<zeitgeist0000> drugega ne najdem
<dz0ny> ok kakšen ip ti dodeli amis
<dz0ny> se na amis prijaviš z uporab nišim imenom in geslom
<dz0ny> potem nastavi na ppoe
<zeitgeist0000> to mislis na nastavitve od modema od amisa?
<dz0ny> ne ruterja
<zeitgeist0000> ja no routerja
<dz0ny> samo malo razloži kaj imaš ti ruter povezan na modem od amisa?
<dz0ny> ali kaj drugega
<zeitgeist0000> ja imam router (linksys) povezan na router od amisa. Zdej sem na netu preko router od amisa. Rad bi se povezal na linksys.
<zeitgeist0000> edini ip ki je na strani od routerja od amisa je IP Address:	92.37.120.109
<dz0ny> ok si na ubuntu sedaj?
<dz0ny> povej mi kaj ti ifconfig sporoči
<zeitgeist0000> pise tudi Type:	PPPoE
<zeitgeist0000> caki nisem na ubuntu lahko pa grem
<dz0ny> uporabljaš za internet up ime in geslo?
<dz0ny> če ga potem nastavi na linksys ppoe in vnesi up ime in geslo
<zeitgeist0000> ja za na router od amisa ja. Za linsys pa ne ker sem ga resetiraw
<dz0ny> v nasprotnem primeru se kregata linksys in modem interno omrežje
<zeitgeist0000> btw enkrat sta delala oba
<dz0ny> spremeni na linksys network ip in IP Range
<dz0ny> ja Å¡e vedno lahko samo ugibam
<dz0ny> ne poveš mi ali uporabljaš up ime in geslo ali gre brez?
<zeitgeist0000> brez
<dz0ny> če si v win
<dz0ny> potem sporoči kaj ti pove ifconfig /all
<dz0ny> sori ipconfig /all
<dz0ny> v linux pa ifconfig
<zeitgeist0000> kje se ze to napise v win
<dz0ny> tako dobiš podatek kakšen ip ti dodeli modem (internega 192..... ali 10...) ali zunanjega (89..., 192 itd)
<dz0ny> cmd
<dz0ny> ctrl+r
<dz0ny> cmd
<dz0ny> enter
<zeitgeist0000> najdu thanks
<dz0ny> start zaženi > cmd <enter> ali v redu
<zeitgeist0000> pastebin?
<dz0ny> jp
<zeitgeist0000> jao mi ne pusti oznacit besedila na dosu
<zeitgeist0000> ok sem
<zeitgeist0000> http://pastebin.com/wB6sxz72
<Pepelka> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]  Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> torej si prek wlana na modem sedaj povezan?
<zeitgeist0000> ja
<dz0ny> ok linksys in interni od modema se kregata
<dz0ny> spremeni linksys ip
<zeitgeist0000> to je ta ki sem ti ga prej poslal Start IP Address	 192.168.1.100
<zeitgeist0000> ?
<dz0ny> ta se bo samodejno ko boš spremenil ip
<dz0ny> samo malo da pogledam kako ima že ta linksys to poimenovano
<zeitgeist0000> aha ok
<dz0ny>  Local IP Address  :
<dz0ny> spremeni na 192.168.2.1
<zeitgeist0000> a ok
<zeitgeist0000> brb grem na nastavitve od linsysa
<zeitgeist0000_> oj super dela !!
<zeitgeist0000_> zdej sem na linksysu
<zeitgeist0000_> hvala res!
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> btw predlog za manj vroče dni http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2012/06/because-everyone-still-needs-a-router.html
<Pepelka> Coding Horror: Because Everyone (Still) Needs a Router
<dz0ny> predlagam da si namestiš kakšen koriten fw in s tem izboljšaš wlan, prenos...
<dz0ny> da torrent od domačih ne bo zaštekal novic :)
<dz0ny> tokaj je Å¡e povezava http://tomatousb.org/
<Pepelka> Welcome to the Tomato USB web site - TomatoUSB
<zeitgeist0000_> aha in kaj je tezko namestit te fw
<dz0ny> niti 10 min dela
<dz0ny> fora je samo v tem da pravi fw za tvojo ruterl
<zeitgeist0000_> a tako pol dovolj da ves ime routerja
<dz0ny> ja :) a ga ves?
<dz0ny> predvidevam da kaksen  WRT54GL
<zeitgeist0000_> gs
<dz0ny> ah tja pa ne bo Å¡lo
<dz0ny> več komplikacij kot koristi
<zeitgeist0000_> aja
<dz0ny> http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato
<Pepelka> Tomato Firmware | polarcloud.com
<zeitgeist0000_> dobro sej za enkrat je vradu tako
<dz0ny> tja lahko namestiš starejšo verzijo ampak deluje precej nestabilno
<zeitgeist0000_> ti kaj ves mogoce ce se da omejit hitrost prenosa iz tega routerja?
<dz0ny> ne s tem fw ne, največ kar se da je qos
<dz0ny> prioritizacija
<dz0ny> omejitev prenosa ne
<dz0ny> rabiš ddwrt ali tomato
<zeitgeist0000_> aha
<zeitgeist0000_> dobro to bom ze drugic
<zeitgeist0000_> morem na kosilo
<zeitgeist0000_> hvala res
<dz0ny> :) dober tek
<dz0ny> np
<sasa84> jst mam pa kr od linksysa...nimam tomato :S
<CrazyLemon> LUZR!!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ne pozabit
<lynxlynxlynx> prijave na piknik so do jutri
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Uporabniški dnevi Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38413/#p38413
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Docko: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38414/#p38414
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1481-1: PHP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1481-1/
<Grega> http://blog.linode.com/2012/06/16/linode-birthday-giveaway/
<Seniorita> Linode Blog &raquo; Linode Birthday Giveaway!
<Grega> ce koga zanima..
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> a kdo ve kako bi naložil firmware namesto kernel modula?
<lynxlynxlynx> R33D3M33R: a nista to ponavadi ločeni zadevi?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, ne, isto so .ko
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj tisti pod /lib
<R33D3M33R> ne, pravzaprav so .bin in fw
<R33D3M33R> .fw
<R33D3M33R> in si ne znam spomagati, ker jih sistem ne zazna
<lynxlynxlynx> ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/firmware
<R33D3M33R> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze-backports/firmware-realtek
<Seniorita> Debian -- Details of package firmware-realtek in squeeze-backports
<lynxlynxlynx> pol so blobi, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> a si prepričan, da sploh moraš kaj dodatnega naredit?
<R33D3M33R> dcdbas.ko  dell_rbu.ko  edd.ko  efivars.ko  iscsi_ibft.ko
<R33D3M33R> to izvrže tvoj ukaz
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu se mrežna ne zazna samodejno ob bootu
<R33D3M33R> naložim jo lahko edinole z modprobe r8169, ampak jaz bi želel uporabiti firmware
<R33D3M33R> 8168 iz backportsov
<R33D3M33R> ker ima 8169 neki bug baje
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa nimam pojma ali se 8169 naloži s tem firmwarom ali tistim iz kernela
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na to kar je v paketu, moraš mogoče zgradit svoj initrd/initramfs
<R33D3M33R> aha, to mi je ob inštalaciji naredilo nekaj
<lynxlynxlynx> http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x <-- tole tud kaže, da bi moral samo od sebe delat
<Seniorita> rtl819x - Debian Wiki
<R33D3M33R> hmm, zanimivo
<R33D3M33R> cat /etc/modprobe.d/r8168-dkms.conf
<R33D3M33R> # blacklisted by r8168-dkms
<R33D3M33R> blacklist r8169
<R33D3M33R> torej r8169 je blacklistan
<R33D3M33R> imam pa nameščen tudi r8168-dkms
<R33D3M33R> nimam pojma od kod :S
<R33D3M33R> ker je to paket iz unstable
<R33D3M33R> lol
<R33D3M33R> no, sem blacklist pobrisal pa upam na najboljše :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38415/#p38415
<CrazyLemon> kako v biosu izklopiš uefi če je  uefi zamenjava za bios?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R1 ^^
<R33D3M33R1> jah, lepo, jaz recimo lahko :P
<R33D3M33R1> razen če imaš ultracheap matično
<CrazyLemon> do explain
<R33D3M33R1> kaj? preberi si priročnik
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: RTFM
<zdobersek> te krajsave ze dolg nisem vidu.
<R33D3M33R1> če nimaš te možnosti, imaš pa verjetno BIOS-compatible način, če nimaš tega imaš pa prepoceni matično :)
<CrazyLemon> koliko je to prepoceni? $ wise
<R33D3M33R1> nisem ekspert za to ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/druzba/trip/ekskluzivno-za-delo-si-od-titove-ulice-do-pariza_2.html
<CrazyLemon> car :)
<Seniorita> Ekskluzivno za Delo.si: od Titove ulice do Pariza
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Docko: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38416/#p38416
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1482-1: ClamAV vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1482-1/
<Zx432> Živjo!
<marko-_--> hej
<marko-_--> a ma kdo 12.10?
<marko-_--> mislim
<marko-_--> 12.04
<Zx432> Jaz
<marko-_--> kako je?
<marko-_--> fedora mi je neverjetno kul samo je yum
<marko-_--> prepočasen
<marko-_--> ne vem koji kurac rabi tolko časa da bere iz baze
<marko-_--> podatke
<marko-_--> vedno, jebeno vedno
<marko-_--> dlje kot jih instalira skoraj
<marko-_--> paketke*
<Zx432> 12.04 je v osnovi noro hitra
<Zx432> Sem res zadovoljen.
<Zx432> Če imaš Nvidio so končno popravili gonilnike.
<Zx432> A je tukaj kdo ki je bolj napreden uporabnik?
<Zx432> Se da povečati particijo na kateri imam nameščen Ubuntu na že nameščenem sistemu?
<Aseq> naceloma. samo ne ko je mountana (bos moral z live cd-ja al nekaj)
<Zx432> Pa vsi podatki ostanejo?
<Aseq> ja
<marko-_--> <Zx432> Če imaš Nvidio so končno popravili gonilnike.
<marko-_--> HVALA VEČNEMU BOGU!
<marko-_--> Zx432, prečekiraj gparted
<marko-_--> s tem bo Å¡lo
<marko-_--> je live cd
<Aseq> sej. ce zbootas live cd bos mel gor en program gparted
<Zx432> Dal sem mu namreč samo 20 gb in ker sem namestil še dodatne programe igre ipd sedaj sistem stalno tečen da ni več prostora. Aha Gparted je pol tudi na DVD-ju. Sem ga namestil a seveda ne more posegati v particijo med delovanjem.
<marko-_--> BTW
<marko-_--> ena zanimiva tema
<marko-_--> mogoče se ne boste zavedali kaki big deal je to
<marko-_--> ampak bom razložil
<marko-_--> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&num=1
<marko-_--> Valve bo Å¡e to leto (!!!) portal Steam na linux
<Seniorita> [Phoronix] Valve's Gabe Newell Talks Linux Steam Client, Source Engine
<marko-_--> to pomeni da bodo linuxači igrali steam igrice
<CrazyLemon> NO SHIT!!!1
<marko-_--> ko se to zgodi, bo ostalo samo sledilo, ko enkrat igre sledijo, sledi tudi audio/video
<marko-_--> in pol je game over za windows
<marko-_--> dobesedno
<marko-_--> game over. Linux bo prevzel trg
<Zx432> Komaj čakam...
<marko-_--> ubuntu bo nov windows
<Zx432> Steam
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, ja malo sem slow poke :D
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- malo je understatement :D
<Zx432> Samo ko traja tako dolgo... Sem noro nestrpen.
<marko-_--> v roku 5 let bo Ubuntu na vsaki mašini instaliran
<marko-_--> Novi windows bo to
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- ti si bl optimističen kot mark..pa tudi bolš trollaš :D
<marko-_--> čez 10 let bo windows še samo "heh, ko smo še meli windowse :)"
<marko-_--> bo, vem da bo
<marko-_--> :>
<marko-_--> ne res gejmerji so velik deal. Če gejmerji pridejo na linux (kar bodo, zakaj pa ne? Vse je ceneje in enostavnejše)
<marko-_--> to je velik procent
<marko-_--> res velik procent
<marko-_--> pol bodo ostale firme sledile... adobe bo verjetno tudi portal
<marko-_--> na linux stvari
<marko-_--> čez čas
<marko-_--> boste vidli
<marko-_--> razen če bo MS začel podkupovat
<marko-_--> kar se lahko zgodi
<marko-_--> pa Å¡e denar majo
<CrazyLemon> stay off the drugs
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> marko-_-- veš kaj je še bol verjetno
<uni4dfx> da je Phoronix spet full of shit
<marko-_--> ni
<marko-_--> prvi članek bi naj bil full of shit, ta drugi ki sem ga postnil je potrditev
<marko-_--> če so bli na valve
<marko-_--> majo quartere za linux
<marko-_--> pa vse
<uni4dfx> i'll believe it when i see it
<marko-_--> kontaktiraj valve sam
<marko-_--> preko maila
<marko-_--> tak kot so eni bralci
<marko-_--> it's legit
<marko-_--> ampak ja tudi jaz se spomnim nekih steam novic že od 2 leti nazaj
<marko-_--> za portanje na linux
<marko-_--> samo takrat so ble govorice da bodo začeli projekte take izvajat
<uni4dfx> ja to je res
<marko-_--> in zgleda jih res, leto po tem
<uni4dfx> na valve sajtu je bil oglas za job
<marko-_--> no
<marko-_--> glih eno leto, dve leti
<marko-_--> da vse poruhtajo
<uni4dfx> requirements: experience with porting to linux
<marko-_--> ustvarijo nove pisarne za linuxače
<marko-_--> in začnejo delat na tem
<marko-_--> valve so pametni in se zavedajo da linux procent vedno raste
<marko-_--> pa so opensource fani, to se vidi
<marko-_--> nebi blo 2x za rečt
<marko-_--> fak to bo epic :D
<dz0ny> marko-_-- vprašanje ali boš tako igro spiratiziral ali nabavil, čeprav imaš že win verzijo?
<marko-_--> hm, ne vem, na začetku bom verjetno celi saint in bom srečen da sploh je portano na linux in bom kupil igre
<marko-_--> pol pa se bo začelo piratiziranje
<marko-_--> sicer pa, a ni tak da ma steam to dobro rešeno
<marko-_--> z pirati
<marko-_--> glede drugih firm (ubisoft) pa to, ko pride na linux
<marko-_--> itak pirat
<marko-_--> sam mam ps3 tak da niti ne gejmam dosti
<marko-_--> ampak steam bi blo fajn met
<Zx432> Jaz sem že večkrat trdil, če hoče Linux postati res razširjen potrebuje igre in to veliko res dobrih iger.
<marko-_--> kaki left 4 dead igrat
<CrazyLemon> sej to bo prva igra v steamu :)
<marko-_--> s
<marko-_--> fgh
<marko-_--> rh
<marko-_--> r
<marko-_--> eg
<marko-_--> e
<marko-_--> meni se bo spipalo :D
<marko-_--> to je najbolj carska novica v zadnjih par dneh
<dz0ny> torej na ubuntu uricah 2013 igramo l4d 2 in tf2
<marko-_--> tako je :D
<dz0ny> potem bo pa ej a mi lahko te winse zrihtaš, fps je čist hud
<dz0ny> norc http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/neznanec-v-trgovini-odvrgel-dimno-bombo-s-solzivcem.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Neznanec v trgovini v Ljubljani odvrgel dimno bombo s solzivcem
<CrazyLemon> nek janševc je to bil
<CrazyLemon> zihr!
<dz0ny> eden se je Å¡el eno augmented reality
<miha> CrazyLemon: pingvin je bil
<lynxlynxlynx> steam games? zeh
<marko-_--> saj ubisoft ne bo odzadaj :)
<marko-_--> pa ostale major firme
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni primarno samo distribucijska platforma?
<marko-_--> sam mora zalaufat
<dz0ny> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=18408
<Seniorita> WineHQ  - Left 4 Dead 2 Left 4 Dead 2 Full (Steam)
<dz0ny> z šestimi cpu jedri očitno dela ok
<sasa84> ah ja...
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-20
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1482-2: ClamAV regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1482-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38417/#p38417
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon jutro
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 o/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1463-3: Firefox regressions  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1463-3/
 * sasa84 zarjove
<sasa84> ...in ugrizne CrazyLemon v tazadno
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj si ti tok frisky :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mal sm živčan zarad diplome :S
<sasa84> sori
<sasa84> sj vrjetn te bom Å¡e kej grizla :P
<sasa84> živčan LOL
<sasa84> živčna :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 živčan a..ti busanc ti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Nookie: Re: [12.04] Hibridne grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38418/#p38418
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012062005798677
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Kitajska novinarka zamenjala seksualni pripomo&#269;ek za "skrivnostno gobo"
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kaj si Linus Torvalds misli o nVidii?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38419/#p38419
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam d nism hrvat :P
<sasa84> a ja...sej res...domov greste :P
<sasa84> pusiji :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je..imeli smo se fino dokler ste nas vi gledali na tvju..zdaj pa gremo domov na počitnice :>
<CrazyLemon> OH SNAP
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> saša poglej si gor vecer :D
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> slimpy meaty object :DD
<CrazyLemon> slimy*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj Å¡ele v Å¡marjah raste :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bi vedu ;)
<sasa84> ^^
<CrazyLemon> že dolgo nisem bil v šmarjah! :)
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 ugrizne CrazyLemon v uho
<sasa84> sorči :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 že v redu..sam ne se slinit ko grizeš..ni fajn met slinasto uho :/
<sasa84> ok...bom mela suha usta :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa si že kdaj mel v rokah tako gobo?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Docko: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38420/#p38420
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope..nism gobar :>
<sasa84> a tako
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38421/#p38421
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Docko: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38422/#p38422
<uni4dfx> a se splača it na 2. stopnjo računalništva?
<robert_negro> a je kdo tukaj prestopil iz klasicnega na bolonjski program?
<CrazyLemon> žal  - ja
<robert_negro> a je dost lazji?
<CrazyLemon> ne priporočam :)
<sasa84> robert_negro, ni treba :)
<sasa84> se mi zdi d je bolš klasiš ;)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> niso tko strogi pogoji
<sasa84> drž se starga! :)
<CrazyLemon> manj predmetov je za čist enako diplomo
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<sasa84> pa ni ti treba za vsako porkarijo delat seminarske :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nehi no..sej ni to fdv :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> mi mamo pa na starem več predmetov kt na boloncu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no fri je v povprečju pridobil cca 3 predmeta na letnik :)
<sasa84> u
<sasa84> sam vrjetn je tud mn ur pol kokr prej an predmet a ne?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope :D
<CrazyLemon> vsi predmeti majo podobno Å¡tevilo ur ker so sedaj vsi predmeti vredni 6 KT
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/shuttleworth-on-ubuntu-linux-fedora-and-the-uefi-problem/11270
<Seniorita> Shuttleworth on Ubuntu Linux, Fedora, and the UEFI problem | ZDNet
<zdobersek> ALL YOUR GRAPHS ARE BELONG TO ME
<CrazyLemon> STOP LYING
<zdobersek> NEVAH
<uni4dfx> robert_negro ne posluši jih, bolonc je velik laži narest ker te siljo sprot delat
<uni4dfx> robert_negro če bi rad pa lenaru pa delu faks 15 let pol pa vzam star program :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi rad lenaru boš lenaru tako na bolonjskem kot na klasičnem programu
<CrazyLemon> za pomanjkanje samodiscipline pa res ne moreš hvalit bolonjskega programa :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38423/#p38423
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon na boloncu te fuknejo vn če lenarš ;)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon enkrat ponavlaš, enkrat pavziraš in si konc :)
<miha> bolonc jim preveč čez prste gledajo, da v roku naredijo. star program so rekl, kr vzemte si cajt..
<dz0ny> Uporablja kdo openelec?
<zdobersek> ce si student, si nekak po defoltu len
<zdobersek> right?
<Sky[x]> ej ksn wordpress mojster kle ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<robert_negro> jst sm ze delal z wp
<Sky[x]> plugin da na pro stran dam sliko pa en title pa napis in kam naj te klik pelje na kero podstran :)
<dz0ny> misliš izpostavljena slika?
<dz0ny> al kako so že to prevedli
<Sky[x]> mozno da to tud ja
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: ves za ksn plugin ? :)
<dz0ny> pro je bilo mišljeno prvo?
<dz0ny> ne rabiš plugina samo temo spremeniš
<dz0ny> na mesto kjer želiš dodaš https://gist.github.com/2961700
<Seniorita> dz0ny's          gist: 2961700 &mdash; Gist
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: neki takega kot ima tele dizajn bi rabil
<Sky[x]> http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/responsive
<Seniorita> WordPress &#8250; Responsive &laquo; Free WordPress Themes
<Sky[x]> home widget1, home widget2, ....
<Sky[x]> da bi samo folocu sliko pa title in description napisal
<dz0ny> aha Å¡tekam
<dz0ny> si uporabljal widgete
<dz0ny> za določanje vsebine prve strani
<Sky[x]> nism jih se bi pa enega :)
<dz0ny> drugače pa uporabiš foro menuja http://codex.wordpress.org/Function_Reference/wp_nav_menu (obanaša se kot post aka loop )
<Seniorita> Function Reference/wp nav menu &laquo; WordPress Codex
<gotmilk_> lahk kdo pomaga popravit encrypted debian fs
<yang> hm
<yang> kako pa mas kriptanega
<yang> LVM+crypto al ?
<dz0ny> cel ali samo homefs?
<dz0ny> damm alice
<Aseq> trudy alpa eve
<Aseq> alice je pridna
<Aseq> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alice_and_Bob#List_of_characters
<Seniorita> Alice and Bob - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> a boba pa ne bo noben omenu
<CrazyLemon> oh :D
<dz0ny> goovora je o tej alice https://github.com/leedo/alice
<Seniorita> leedo/alice · GitHub
<dz0ny> chrasing cosnt
<CrazyLemon> Altogether Lovely Internet Chatting Experience
<CrazyLemon> pron bot??
<dz0ny> ne malce bolj uporaben irc klient
<dz0ny> delan na vsem tudi iapd pa android
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tko uporabnega?
<CrazyLemon> je kot chatzilla z bncjem
<dz0ny> dela samostojno, beleži klepete in imaš možnost iskanja
<CrazyLemon> torej screen+ irssi ? :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tudi psybnc omogoča beleženje
<dz0ny> jp samo ssh je drag na ios
<dz0ny> aja pa slike in youte ti samodejno prek ombed vdeluje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: [12.04] Dolphin - možnosti iskanja plazma  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38424/#p38424
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Fonti-sistemski, v brovzerju..12.04 Plazma  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38425/#p38425
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Fonti v brskalniku - sistemski  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38426/#p38426
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/gallery/3gjSL
<Seniorita> Boobs... (sfw) - Imgur
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-21
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: [12.04] Fonti v brskalniku - sistemski  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38427/#p38427
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andi74: Re: Kaj si Linus Torvalds misli o nVidii?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38428/#p38428
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Kaj si Linus Torvalds misli o nVidii?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38429/#p38429
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kaj si Linus Torvalds misli o nVidii?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38430/#p38430
<CrazyLemon> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/linux-grabs-its-single-biggest-win/3690?tag=nl.e011
<Seniorita> Linux grabs its single biggest win | TechRepublic
<lynxlynxlynx> old
<CrazyLemon> jah..če ne postaš linka kle kako naj js vem?1'1 KAKO?!'
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/501494
<Seniorita> US Navy buys Linux to guide drone fleet (The Register) [LWN.net]
<lynxlynxlynx> napačni viri
<CrazyLemon> buys Linux :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38431/#p38431
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Hibridne grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38432/#p38432
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Kaj si Linus Torvalds misli o nVidii?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38433/#p38433
<zdobersek> prakticira kdo xmonad?
<zdobersek> je kdo tolk sadomazo? :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Kaj si Linus Torvalds misli o nVidii?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38434/#p38434
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Windows 7 Ultimate in Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38435/#p38435
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vidu sem neki podobnega pri asistentu :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je celo xmonad
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] Fonti v brskalniku - sistemski  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38436/#p38436
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Kaj si Linus Torvalds misli o nVidii?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38437/#p38437
<lynxlynxlynx> enim je precej všeč
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak morš res met en gen za tiling
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kaj piješ ko kolesariš?
 * CrazyLemon ima 2 15% kupona odveč za dextro energy 
<LorD_DDooM> Isostar prašek + voda
<LorD_DDooM> Dexto mi je eack :S
<LorD_DDooM> wack*
<CrazyLemon> zakaj wack?
<LorD_DDooM> Okus mi ni všeč, ne maram sladkih pijač
<CrazyLemon> si zihr da si pil dextro? :D
<CrazyLemon> ker dextro je dosti manj sladek kot isostar
<LorD_DDooM> Blage... iso mi je bil kul doseaj, res pa je, da jaz notri dajem citronko :)
<LorD_DDooM> Pa pride poj taka limonadica ven
<LorD_DDooM> Itaq pa dam samo pol tabletke  notri :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..torej ne rabiš kupona :D
<LorD_DDooM> Hvala :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] na strani akcij ter licitacij se opombe licitacije prekrivajo
<CrazyLemon> line-height je potrebno mal povečat
<kubanc> twitter ne dela? se komu?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> tudi api ne dela
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012062105799237
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: FOTO: Splezala na elektri&#269;ni drog in dve uri visela iz njega
<CrazyLemon> drugs are bad! :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] še vedno nisi popravu..to je pa že sramota no :>
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, če bi ona kadila štiri ure marihuano ne bi sploh mogla prit gor, če pa bi, pa bi se ji po 4 metrih tak vrtelo da bi padla
<marko-_--> pa kake privide, to thc ne povzroča :D
<marko-_--> lol kere bruke
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-22
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: [12.04] Fonti v brskalniku - sistemski  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38438/#p38438
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1463-4: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1463-4/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Fonti v brskalniku - sistemski  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38439/#p38439
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [12.04] Fonti v brskalniku - sistemski  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38440/#p38440
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: [12.04] Fonti v brskalniku - sistemski  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38441/#p38441
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zeitgesit0000> oj na ubuntu mi ne dela več zvok. Mislim da od kadar sem ga updatal. Na soud settings je vse ok
<lynxlynxlynx> poglej da ni volume na 0
<lynxlynxlynx> alsamixer
<zeitgesit0000> hm ne je na 100
<lynxlynxlynx> pcm in master?
<lynxlynxlynx> pa nič na mute
<lynxlynxlynx> 00 ali brez spodaj
<zeitgesit0000> samo bass speaker je 00 ampak ne morem menja
<zeitgesit0000> t
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Nookie: Re: [12.04] Hibridne grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38442/#p38442
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo kako določenim osebam vedno ko updejtajo ubuntu se neki pokvari :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jah.. :P
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2012/06/anders%20behring%20breivik_kazen.aspx
<Seniorita> Obramba za Breivika zahteva zaporno kazen - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> lahko nekdo pojasni? :>
<zdobersek> se obramba ga hoce zjebat.
<zdobersek> (kar je edino prav, ampak ... illogical)
<robert_negro> Breivik hoce raje v zapor kot na psihiatrijo
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja tip hoče kao povedat, da je z njim vse kul...in da je naredu neki normalnega
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek obramba ga noče zjebat..sam želi da ga vsi raje vidijo kot terorista kot pa norca :)
<CrazyLemon> what she said
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> kaj se takim ljudem rola po glavi ...
<sasa84> zdobersek, al čist nč...al pa preveč
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a veš kok glasov on sliši..tudi ti bi znorel :D
<zdobersek> ma daj, ves kaj mu bojo v zaporu delal ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čisto nič :)
<CrazyLemon> ker bo bil ločen od ostalih :)
<zdobersek> ja, kr direkt v samico bo sel po vsej verjetnosti.
<sasa84> zihr bo bil čist posebi...sej bi ga fental drugač
<zdobersek> ma tud pazniki ga ne bojo mel v lepem.
<miha> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/06/22/ray-bradburys-work-inspires-internet-censorship-code/
<Seniorita> Ray Bradbury&#8217;s work inspires Internet censorship code | The Raw Story
<sasa84> oj miha
<sasa84> zdobersek, jst bi rekla, d se bo mogu vsak paznik nakulirat predn bo Å¡ou do njega
<sasa84> ker vsak normaln bi mu dal 3 okol kepe pa Å¡ou vn :)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul4CZrnEFxU&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> God Bless America Trailer      - YouTube
<zdobersek> wtf je pa to.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tuff girl rock!!!!
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/what-happened-to-turings-thinking-machines/80639
<Seniorita> What happened to Turing's thinking machines? | ZDNet
<miha> oj sasa84 ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek awesome movie
<sasa84> zdobersek, wtfž
<sasa84> -ž
<sasa84> al pa ne
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> čist razumem tega tipa :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, weirdo :>
<sasa84> pokaž frizurco!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni Å¡e!
<CrazyLemon> sestrična jutri prinese mašinco!
<LorD_DDooM>  Dost proper film drugače, we lol'ed :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kul je ja :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM dej ti men povej..kok je kej vršič zahteven
<LorD_DDooM> Večinoma v drugi prestavi pelješ gor, sem pa kje v prvi, dol pa bremzaš z motorjem
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM :))
<LorD_DDooM> Ni blazno zahteven, razen tega da se vlečejo tisti ovinki :)
<CrazyLemon> kok časa pa si rabu do gor?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, naslednč k greš na vršič... slikco na vrhu pa LorD_DDooM u ubuntu gačicah!
<sasa84> to bo za promocijo!
<sasa84> :))))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, upam, d si boš ti dal vsaj ubuntu majčko gor :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope!
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84 zdaj ko si omenila, lahk te izkoristim :)
<sasa84> :<
<sasa84> izkoristš za? :P
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.fotobanka.si/catalog.php?categ_id=70 in tule http://www.fotobanka.si/catalog.php?categ_id=74 brskat za kolesarja z ubuntu dresom oz. Å¡tartno Å¡tevilko 4003 :)
<Seniorita> Foto Banka - Mala Franja - start
<CrazyLemon> looooooool
<CrazyLemon> car :D
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuu
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon, leta že nisem bil gor, okol eno uro je za nas slabe, 45 min za ta pobrite
<sasa84> pobrite? pol bi jst tud u 45min gor pršla :P
<LorD_DDooM> Ne da se mi iti sam, noben drug pa noče it, tak tabu tale Vršič :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM torej js moram prit v 50ih minutah da bom večji dec k ti :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, samo moraš furat Rog Montana letnik 1992 :)
<CrazyLemon> tapravi deci vozimo gorska kolesa :D
<LorD_DDooM> True
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si najdla Å¡tevilko 4003? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nimam cajta...se učim :P
<sasa84> in pol je še tko butast narjen, d je napis čez tretjino slike :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 najbl butast je to da računajo 5€/sliko
<sasa84> :S
<LorD_DDooM> Pa dobro, če te ujamejo na kakem spustu v fajn pozi...sploh ni slabo za arhiv...če plačaš itaq dobiš high-res brez watermarka
<CrazyLemon> 5€ za fotko..a si nor :)
<CrazyLemon> a veš kok je folka slikalo franjo..pa 95% njih ne zahteva € :)
<LorD_DDooM> Samo tile so še iz avta slikali...saj pravim, če dobijo res dobro fotko, potem se mogoče splača
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, če si v ubuntu hlačkah... pol je že tko in tko zakon :P
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: eh crazy nism nic na tem delal danes :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ne včeraj ne danes
<CrazyLemon> sramota no
<sasa84> Sky[x], a boš zdelou letnik? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti kot da nisi nikoli študirala..na začetku 2. izpitnega obdobja sprašuješ če bo(mo) zdelali letnik
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst sm mela konc junija že popucane izpite!
<zdobersek> to se septembra sprasuje!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda..ker ste itak sam seminarske delal
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<sasa84> noup
<sasa84> mi smo mel večinoma ustne izpite
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> Å E HUJÅ E
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> nekej je blo pisnih... večina ustnih
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I5WXkbOzSA
<Seniorita> Glacier Bike Downhill Saas Fee 2012      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM vidu :D
<sasa84> jst ne vem če je blo pd 5tih od 55 al 56 izpitov pogoj seminarska za izpit
<CrazyLemon> oziroma Å¡e link sm kopiral na kanal :D
<LorD_DDooM> Pa nič povedal al objavil! skregana
<CrazyLemon> [21:47:41] <Pepelka> Glacier Bike Downhill Saas Fee 2012      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> [21:47:41] <CrazyLemon> naaaaaaaaaaaaaajs
<sasa84> seminrska kt seminarska... ne ene par listov nekega povzetka
<LorD_DDooM> ...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, probi s slavnika :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM prekleto fajn zgleda..sam ne vem če bi se kr tko upal vozit 140kmh po snegu :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ja tipčki so ufurani...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 s slavnika gre fajn..ker je gozdna pot :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM veš kaj mi je zanimivo..da tip nič ne goni..pa gre kr dosti hitreje kot ostali :)
<LorD_DDooM> ja lej kere gume ima, 1.95 al pa 2.10 max
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/znanost_in_okolje/2012/06/mladi_slovenski_raziskovalci_in_robotiki_v_nemciji_osvojili_pokal.aspx
<Seniorita> Mladi slovenski raziskovalci in "robotiki" v Nemčiji osvojili pokal - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> matr kok uživajo na tem snegu
 * CrazyLemon bi tudi tko :D
<zdobersek> topspeed 124.9kmh
<zdobersek> not bad
<CrazyLemon> ane :9
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/val-202/homoseksualci-v-bovcu-pomotoma-nezazeleni/285906
<Seniorita> Homoseksualci v Bovcu pomotoma nezaželeni :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<sasa84> pomotoma lol
<sasa84> pa kok se lohk zmotš pr znaku in besedilu... a jim printer packa in pomotoma dela črtice in vstavlja 'un' pa 'ne' :D
<sasa84> printer je homofob!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_seuQvPBbzE&feature=related
<Seniorita> Glacier Bike Downhill 2011 144 km/h      - YouTube
<miha> so jih vprašal pa so rekli, da imajo "radi družine"...
<CrazyLemon> ta k snema je bil 2x v snegu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si vidu???
<CrazyLemon> tvoja soseda zlomila gleženj :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok pa veš? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sem pravkar prebral
<Sky[x]> link ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni moja soseda.
<zdobersek> ona je mozircanka
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek iz celja je..ergo soseda je
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni moja soseda.
<zdobersek> ona je mozircanka
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek potato potato
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAWSOwoQG6E&feature=related
<Seniorita> Super Turchi      - YouTube
<zdobersek> paradiznik paradajz
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> je bolj domace, pa bolj ocitno
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PvOl0ygo_Q
<CrazyLemon> !
<Seniorita> Zip Line Bovec      - YouTube
<Aseq> http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s16e06-i-should-have-never-gone-ziplining
<Seniorita> I Should Have Never Gone Ziplining (Season 16, Episode 6) - Full Episode Player  - South Park Studios
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hudo stari!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i know!!
<sasa84> baje je tud hudo uno k majo na bledu...k se kao dol spustiš po enem hribu po enih tračncah
<CrazyLemon> nekje sem bral da je 12.5km zip linea
<CrazyLemon> ampak očitno je samo 2.4 :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meh..tist je za otroke
<sasa84> a ni tko dobr?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ok je.. sam ne moreš tistega primerjat s tem :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk bi me povabu na to zajlo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si ti freaking nora :P
<sasa84> zkaj?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker je 55€ na osebo ? :D
<CrazyLemon> če grem grem sam :P
<sasa84> kšn € boš pa ja reskiru za tvojo g+, fb, irc, gmail frendico!!
<CrazyLemon> em...ne :D
<sasa84> Å¡krtica :S
<CrazyLemon> (pozabla si jabber)
<sasa84> na jabbru nisva skp
<CrazyLemon> zamerim!
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nism zihr če mam jabber :P
<lynxlynxlynx> fak, sam običen samovarovalni komplet
<lynxlynxlynx> boljš da ti voziček ne pade dol
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, nou penik ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> itak da ne, zgleda položna
<lynxlynxlynx> pa še sediš
<lynxlynxlynx> ni una varianta, ko greš leže z glavo naprej
<lynxlynxlynx> manj občutka letenja :(
<sasa84> bungee me nekok ne mika...take stvari so mi pa zanimive - rafting, canyoning, tale spust...
<sasa84> tist rafting po soči... lohk bi bil še mal bl adrenalinski :D
<sasa84> če grem jst u žusterno pa CrazyLemon not skoč...pa je rafting :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sasa84: prej bi lahko se po mene prisla :)
<sasa84> Sky[x], za rafting?
<Sky[x]> karkoli :)
<sasa84> karkoli... lynxlynxlynx,a vidš tole mladino???
<miha> sasa84: http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2012/06/stres_pri_masi_za_domovino_posvaril_pred_potrosnistvom_in_omalovazevanjem_duhovnosti.aspx
<Seniorita> Stres posvaril pred potrošništvom in omalovaževanjem duhovnosti - Planet Siol.net
<lynxlynxlynx> na najbolj divji del na soči te itak ne spustijo
<lynxlynxlynx> canyoning maš pa blizu bovca varianto, tako da bi lahko združila
<lynxlynxlynx> me je pa pustil hladnega, pa ne zaradi mrzle vode
<lynxlynxlynx> pa pomoje nisem tak junkie :s
<sasa84> miha, neb komentirala...zveni kt farsa vse skup :P
<miha> sasa84: zveni prov, nevernica
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, sej veš kaj... mogoče dajo take bl proge, d je za ves folk
<sasa84> miha, to je tko, k dab glede alkoholizma govoru nekdo, k je vsak dan nabutan do amena :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<miha> sasa84: ne razumem?
<lynxlynxlynx> a je tak potrošnik
<sasa84> dotična oseba, ki je pridigala a ne... je do vrh glave v dreku
<sasa84> dovolj jasno miha ? :)
<miha> kaj? je potrošnik?
<sasa84> "Če se namreč pridobivanje sprevrže v cilj," ...
<miha> pa saj ni bil cilj. bilo je sredstvo.. za novo evangelizacijo?
<sasa84> mislm... skenslal so dva škofa, k mata še najmn pr vsej stvari... eden izmed glavnih pa bučke kle prodaja
<sasa84> k bi bil vsaj tih
<miha> saj stres ni bil glavni.
<miha> on je bil v celju, zdj v ljubljani. zaj*** so mariborčani.
<sasa84> miha, baje niso do konca povedal 3. fatimske skrivnosti... vmes nej bi blo še to, d ase bo cerkev od znotrej začela klat - kardinal prot kardinalu ipd
<sasa84> ok...to ni nč novga :P
<sasa84> miha, njegovi podpisi so na t2 dokumentih
<sasa84> predvidevam, da bo kmal odletu...
<sasa84> sam eno zamenjavo morjo Å¡e najt...
<miha> sasa84: :D
<miha> sasa84: robija!
<sasa84> upam, da je beograjski škof hočevar tok pameten, da ne bo v LJ lezu...
<miha> sj sm prav ime napisu ane? hipija :D
<miha> hočevar je prestar
<sasa84> najlažje pa bit u beogradu, met par vernikov...greš na večerjo s srbskih patriarom in rečeš, da se greš ekumenizem :P
<miha> sasa84: robija!
<miha> to bi bla moderna kul cerkev
<sasa84> miha, po nekem čudnem ključu (to je že vprašanje skrivnostih poti Božjih...), damo zmer ene 'posebne' ljudi na škof. mesta :P
<miha> eh
<miha> date impotentne starce al pa mlade japije
<sasa84> robi je verjetno tok pameten, da ne bi bil Å¡kof :))
<sasa84> najslabš od vsega je pa bit lj škof
<miha> lej, važna je božja volja, ne njegova.
<sasa84> bodoči škof more dat privolitev papežu
<sasa84> lahko reče "ne oče"
<miha> bom zgleda res moral začet molit. za domovino... :)
<sasa84> sej men je blo tole sicr mal smešno...k pa človk bolje premisl a ne...niti ni neumno! :D
<miha> sasa84: brez robija ne bo nove evangelizacije. trenutno vodstvo še svoje komaj prepriča, kaj šele nevernike :)
<miha> sasa84: povej svojim prfoksom :D
<sasa84> so Å¡e drugi...ni sam robi a ne
<miha> ja no, rabiš nekoga prepoznavnega
<miha> ki ne zgleda kot fašist
<sasa84> miha, sicr pa si ti potreben sploh prve evangelizacije, ne nove :P
<miha> sasa84: aja. hm.
<miha> sasa84: oprosti pol :$
<miha> a pol nova sam pomen, da tiste, ki so nekoč bli, pa se jim trenutno ne da?
<miha> jst sm mislu, da nova pomen tko kot so prvič pogane pridobival
<sasa84> nova je kao "druga"..,. pač d se tistim, k so že verniki, pa so oddaljeni...ponovno približa evangelij
<miha> aja zeh.
<miha> pol mate pa zelo skromne cilje
<miha> konkurenca se bolj trudi. vsaj enkrat na leto me mormoni nagovarjajo :)
<sasa84> ostalo spada pa pod področje misijona  ane
<miha> aha
<sasa84> pa prve evangelizacije... nova kot že rečeno je..
<miha> aha
<miha> hvala za pojasnila
<sasa84> np
<miha> :)
<miha> v glavnem sasa84 .. treba boljse kandidate. če gledava politiko, vsak sluzast turk nabriše ne-komuniste. kar je žalost :(
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: [12.04] Hibridne grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38443/#p38443
<miha> zdj pa če gledam ta mlade teologe (pravičnost in mir al kje so zravn).. zgledajo..sumljivi
<miha> prepričan sm, da robi bi bil bolj pozitivn lik. peace & flowerz :D
<miha> in žal mi je Zvera, ki je super kandidat, ampak nima šans. ker ni komunist. :)
<miha> v glavnem travme vnaprej, ker bom na konc moral za Pahorja glasovat.
<miha> :(
<miha> pač mal mešam cerkev pa politiko, ampak vse je isto. treba ovčicam najt primernega pastirja.
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/9349923/Science-girl-thing-video-branded-offensive.html
<Seniorita> Video: Science 'girl thing' video branded offensive - Telegraph
<sasa84> miha, zadeve bi blo treba oreng spucat... začne se k pr vsaki stvari prvo pr seb a ne... pa se že kšne stvari obrnejo na bolš
<miha> sasa84: prvo pr seb gre prepočas. potrebno je vodstvo, ki daje zgled :)
<sasa84> spremembe je treba prvo pr seb poštimat... ne pa sam jamrat kakšni so drugi
<miha> ovčice rabijo pastirje.
<miha> volkovi ne rabijo pastirjev.
<sasa84> ah... Bog ni ustvaru človeku pameti za okras...ampak da jo nuca
<miha> no prov :$
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012062205799573
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Imate umazane misli?
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa una s šampanjcem od včeri
<zdobersek> THEYKNOWZ
<lynxlynxlynx> http://9gag.com/fast#4550093
<Seniorita> 9GAG - Fast
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/igeneration/do-we-leave-our-manners-outside-of-social-media/16412
<Seniorita> Do we leave our manners outside of social media? | ZDNet
<miha> lynxlynxlynx: ojej
<miha> http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/06/the-map-wars-heat-up-google-announces-a-revised-plan-for-its-api/258880/
<Seniorita> Technology - Megan Garber - The Map Wars Heat Up: Google Announces a Revised Plan for Its API - The Atlantic
<zdobersek> OYEAAA
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsPp4tfBnGk
<Seniorita> Retro Sax Guy (Epic Sax Guy 8-bit Remix) [Original Upload]      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> <lynxlynxlynx> me je pa pustil hladnega, pa ne zaradi mrzle vode
<CrazyLemon> odvisno v kateri potok si Å¡el
<CrazyLemon> imaš več različic
<CrazyLemon> ampak ponavadi je tko da če greš tisto za bl izkušene
<CrazyLemon> je več ali manj sam absailing
<CrazyLemon> tist za začetnike pa je itak sam skakanje v tolmunčke
<CrazyLemon> (ftw)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdj si pa neki brihtn :P
<sasa84> k bi vsaj kšna šmarčica tm tekla pa nč :P
<sasa84> šmarščica
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mam en potok nižje..sam ni vode :D
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/knCmOM99Ivk
<Seniorita> Zagat, Chef Tre Wilcox and Google Offers!      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kako se tip smeje .ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> 2:20
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfTNRqEiyFY
<Seniorita> Millennium Technology Prize Winners: Torvalds and Yamanaka      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: naš je bil tobogančki + skakanje
<lynxlynxlynx> spust ob vrvi bi bil ziher Å¡e bl beden
<Sky[x]> ej kako se ze rece temu
<Sky[x]> ko mas besedo in je precrtana
<Sky[x]> to me zanimam kako se v html nardim
<Sky[x]> pismo tok redko se to uporabla da vedno iscem nekje ..
<lynxlynxlynx> overstrike?
<lynxlynxlynx> strike-through
<Sky[x]> neki tacg bi mogl bit ja
<Sky[x]> <del>
<Sky[x]> tnx
<lynxlynxlynx> ugh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nswoxKj2rI
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> Beauty and the Geek - ep 1 part 1/3      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> joe je notri :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-23
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Kaj si Linus Torvalds misli o nVidii?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38444/#p38444
<CrazyLemon> aleluja!
<CrazyLemon> končno lahko drag&dropaš fajl v nautilus bookmarke
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pobožen že na vsezgodi!!!
<sasa84> jutro miši <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jutro
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čisto nič!
<CrazyLemon> spet slišim rešilce..kar pomeni da je spet gužva in fcking turisti probleme delajo
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> tebi je to smešno ampak meni ni!
<sasa84> sorči CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zdobersek, sad ga ima, sad ga nema :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ne veš da zdoberskovo polno ime je Žan Hudini Doberšek
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> iiiiiin spet rešilci/gasilci
<sasa84> žan copperfield :P
<sasa84> tiiiduuu tiiduu tiiduuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a umetno dihanje znaš dajat?
<sasa84> sej ne da bi mela namen skup past tam okol šmarij... sam vprašam
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda znam..zakaj ne bi znal? :9
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tremo mam :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 0.2dl heinekena
<CrazyLemon> pa bo bolš ;)
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..to kar maš je sam formalnost :)
<sasa84> ma mam Å¡e diplomske izpite
<sasa84> to me najbl skrbi
<Sky[x]> ;)
<Sky[x]> vidm da vam dogaja :P
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kasno je kej vreme na obali ?
<uni4dfx> kdaj bomo mel korejsko ambasado in kdaj bo naša tm???
<sasa84> uni4dfx, severno? :)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ne
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sončno
<sasa84> zdobersek is back!
<zdobersek> oyeaaaa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do u copy?
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> CrazyLemon: do u copy?
<CrazyLemon> i do
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: u no only copy, u also paste
<sasa84> nou nou nou
<sasa84> aj vas diskonekted!
<Sky[x]> ?
<sasa84> Sky[x], nč "?"
<sasa84> reče se "!"
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<lynxlynxlynx> spet se mi je pregrel laptop :/
<Sky[x]> jao
<Sky[x]> nv kaj delas
<Sky[x]> zapri mal flash page :D
<lynxlynxlynx> sam kompajlanje, pa Å¡e to samo z eno nitjo
<lynxlynxlynx> panoram si gor ne upam več sestavljat
<lynxlynxlynx> morm nest kam prepihat
<sasa84> http://zulu.si/miselne-igre/cover-orange-players-pack-3/
<Seniorita> Cover Orange Players Pack 3
<sasa84> tole vam dela?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<sasa84> damn, kwa mene ta flash zaje...
<sasa84> mi ne dela ne v ff, ne chromium, ne chrome..
<sasa84> flashplugin-downloader                        11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<sasa84> ii  flashplugin-installer                         11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<sasa84> to dvoje mam inštaliran
<lynxlynxlynx> opera-tor
<sasa84> opera?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, loudam ;)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, v operi pa dela :)
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..če bo za vsako težavo z flashem potrebno opero inštalirat pol raje ne bom odpiral flash vsebin :p
<alyosha_sql> dej dej ki neznaš
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti bodi tišina ok
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha_sql> jebemmu mater ja
<zdobersek> oyea
<alyosha_sql> sem kupu ovo hudo SD kartico
<alyosha_sql> in zdj me tipkovnica jebe
<alyosha_sql> mater mu
<zdobersek> 23 bugs RESOLVED FIXED
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon maš doma kašno USB tipkovnico?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql pa nič nimaš mona
<alyosha_sql> ma imam
<alyosha_sql> samo nic ni compatible
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ma maš čunu mona... na koncu boš porabu 100€ da ti sploh kaj dela na tvoji piti :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> dej dej
<alyosha_sql> mjaooo
<Sky[x]> ta teden sem gledov za apple tipkovnco 50 eur :>
<alyosha_sql> kako naj kj nardim brez tipkonvnice mona
<alyosha_sql> Sky[x]  lol:D
<alyosha_sql> 5 mogoče
<alyosha_sql> ne pa 50
<alyosha_sql> :D
<Sky[x]> al aja wireless je zato je 75
<Sky[x]> eur
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon maš kapno USB tipkovnico in povej mi kateri model
<Sky[x]> drgac pa navadna slovenska 54
<alyosha_sql> da vidim če štima da nardimo en switch:D
<alyosha_sql> pizda ta Apple se pa ne Å¡para z cenami
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql nimam samo ps2 tipkovnice mam
<zdobersek> ubistvu je drugac, kdor kupuje apple, se ne spara.
<zdobersek> dollars-wise.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> če gorenc kupi apple pol se špara.. ane Sky[x] :p
<Sky[x]> :D
<zdobersek> lololol
<zdobersek> ce gorenc kupi apple ... pol ga ostali gorenci mal cudno gledajo
<CrazyLemon> food time o/
<Sky[x]> zdobersek: :D
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, in pol teb CrazyLemon teži d sam žreš :P
<sasa84> v resnic pa...
<alyosha_sql> sej
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> zadnč pojedu eno ubogo slaščico...pa ceu halo
<sasa84> ta pa skoz nek melje...kot mlin
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, zagovor mam v tork...drž pesti!
<alyosha_sql> oho
<alyosha_sql> bom!
<alyosha_sql> :
<alyosha_sql> 9
<alyosha_sql> :)
<sasa84> :))
<sasa84> veš d sm mal žiwčna :P
<sasa84> pa Å¡e diplomske izpite mam zravn...jeeeeej
<alyosha_sql> rabaam tipkooovniiicoooo
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon zakaj je nimaÅ !
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, pojedu jo je :P
<alyosha_sql> ja sj pri CrazyLemon ni nič čudenga to
<alyosha_sql> keybordeater
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, glih zdej je CrazyLemon zmazu eno wireless tipkovnco :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<uni4dfx> brčer
<lynxlynxlynx>     hr_HR => 'Zoran Jankovic',
<lynxlynxlynx> prevod za quantumgis
<uni4dfx> haha Microsoft pravi da je fsf.org gambling site :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-24
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Nookie: Re: [12.04] Hibridne grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38445/#p38445
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: poglej si max speed na najnovejši trasi! :)
<miha> http://libertarec.blogspot.com/2012/06/odpreti-javni-sektor.html
<Seniorita> l i b e r t a r e c
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1p0_R8ZLB0&feature=related
<Seniorita> The Prototype Official Teaser Trailer #1 (2013) - Andrew Will Sci-Fi Movie HD      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> Edini tih kanal dons :P
<CrazyLemon> buhdej marinka !
<CrazyLemon> in uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marinka> ammm ... dan?
<uni4dfx> Hello CrazyLemon
<uni4dfx> Hello marinka
<CrazyLemon> marinka malce sem tečen ampak ni dosti punc na kanalu pa si zaslužite posebi pozdrav :D
<marinka> aha
<marinka> ok
<uni4dfx> Kako si kej marinka ;-))))
<marinka> vredu
<marinka> po zensko pac
<uni4dfx> Doing girl stuff
<uni4dfx> pizda je froče
<uni4dfx> vroče*
<marinka> surviving women stuff
<marinka> ni tako vroce
<marinka> sparina je
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a veš da sm najdu en film k mi je bil všeč
<marinka> men pa noce filmov dol vlect
<marinka> zadnjic mi je vleklo samo stare, ki so bili dodani ze prej
<uni4dfx> iz kje pa to tankaš
<marinka> zdaj pa niti teh noce vlect
<marinka> pa je kao 30 seederjev
<marinka> mislim, da iz the torrent buy
<uni4dfx> marinka partis.si
<uni4dfx> če tisti ne delajo pol ti nekdo filtrira torrente
<marinka> ni na partisu
<marinka> pa iz partisa mi tudi ne vleče dol
<marinka> sploh
<marinka> sem zadnjič 5 .torrent datotek dol snela
<marinka> pa nobene ni dol vleklo
<marinka> pa kao top torrenti
<uni4dfx> marinka taprave porte si forwardiri na routerju
<marinka> če pa je 2 tedna nazaj delalo!
<marinka> nič nisem spreminjala
<uni4dfx> je pa kdo drug :P
<marinka> kdo že?
<marinka> moj brat, ko sploh ve ne, kako dostopat do routerja?
<uni4dfx> :D
<marinka> oče, ko si še dotaknit ne upa česarkoli z računalniki pa internetom povezanega?
<marinka> močnoooooo dvomim
<uni4dfx> nevem pol, pr takih stvareh je lahko marsikej, nimaš druge k mal raziskat
 * uni4dfx playing: 
<uni4dfx> zakaj ne dela ta skripta jebemu
<uni4dfx> Asahi je pa worst beer ever. Kako lahko to pijejo.
<uni4dfx> Pisswater
<CrazyLemon> ni niti vroce niti sparina :>
<CrazyLemon> marinka a na ubuntuju ti ne delujejo torrenti?
<CrazyLemon> uporabljaš transmission?
<marinka> ja
<CrazyLemon> odpri transmission
<CrazyLemon> greš v Uredi -> Možnosti
<CrazyLemon> zavihek Omrežje
<CrazyLemon> in klikneš "Preveri vrata"
<CrazyLemon>  oziroma
<CrazyLemon> "Preizkus vrat"
<CrazyLemon> če piše da so vrata odprta
<CrazyLemon> potem ni nič na routerju
<CrazyLemon> +narobe
<marinka> kolko časa pa traja preizkušanje?
<CrazyLemon> marinka sekundo dve
<marinka> ok, meni to traja 2 mio let
<CrazyLemon> no..po 2mio letih so zihr že naredili time machine tko da se vrni v 2012 24.6. 21:49 :D
<marinka> sej jaz sem že nazaj
<marinka> tole pa še kar preizkuša
<marinka> ahhh :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<Seniorita> Open Port Check Tool
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer piše "80"
<CrazyLemon> napiši "51413"
<CrazyLemon> in klikni check your port
<CrazyLemon> success mora pisat..če ne bo potrebno router poštimat :)
<marinka> in kaj naj na routerju delam?
<CrazyLemon> pa upam da ti v Transmissionu piše vrata 51413
<CrazyLemon> da ni kdo spreminjal
<marinka> 192.168.254 al kolk je za amis?
<CrazyLemon> tako 192.168.1.254
<marinka> ja, mi ja
<CrazyLemon> kako pa naprej se pa ne spomnem..ker že dolg nimam amisa
<CrazyLemon> kateri modem pa imaš?
<marinka> aja, bom probala
<CrazyLemon> a pol na canyouseeme ni pisal 'success'
<marinka> enkom je router
<marinka> piše preverjanje
<marinka> pa ...
<CrazyLemon> enkom ? kateri model ?
<marinka> ne vem
<marinka> ne smem prestavljat, ker potem tam v spalnici jim tv prekinja
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> ne motit - tekma je zdaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> klikni na NAT
<CrazyLemon> (nekje mora pisat nat :D9
<CrazyLemon> pa tam poglej če kje piše PORT FORWARDING
<CrazyLemon> pa čist možno da najprej moraš na advanced kliknit
<marinka> ja, sem našla brez navodil
<marinka> sem sumila, da je tam
<marinka> kaj pa zdej?
<marinka> prazen seznam je tam
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> sedaj dodaš tam port 51413
<CrazyLemon> tcp/udp
<CrazyLemon> pa ip svojega računalnika boš verjetno potrebovala
<marinka> aha ... to moram pa pogledat
<marinka> mislim, da imam 64
<CrazyLemon> klikni na ikonco gor v vrstici za internet
<CrazyLemon> pa podrobnosti o povezavi
<marinka> a, 67
<marinka> NAT - Port Triggering?
<marinka> ker ni port fowarding
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne
<CrazyLemon> port triggering je neki druzga
<CrazyLemon> najbolš da pokličeš na 080 10 20
<CrazyLemon> pa prašaš kako odpreš port
<marinka> http://shrani.si/f/2L/Pa/1IGGJpmn/natpng.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ma dodaj
<CrazyLemon> sej nič ne stane :D
<CrazyLemon> sam kok komplicirajo na amisu jao jao
<CrazyLemon> aplication name=  transmission
<CrazyLemon> protocol = tcp/udp
<CrazyLemon> start = 51413
<CrazyLemon> end = 51413
<CrazyLemon> wan interface = ppp0 verjetno
<marinka> http://shrani.si/f/1W/A/2783pV7j/porttriggeringpng.jpg
<matija> ... pod virtual servers poglej. Tam se promet iz enga porta na določeno mašino pošlje.
<CrazyLemon> ma čist neumn interface majo
<CrazyLemon> sam tudi tale port triggering bi po moje mogu delat
<CrazyLemon> marinka povsod 51413 :)
<CrazyLemon> no..ne povsod
<CrazyLemon> samo v prvo vrstico
<marinka> in v external in v internal?
<CrazyLemon> marinka sam trigger port pa open port maš
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja
<CrazyLemon> dej tudi external pa internal
<CrazyLemon> ker sam en port transmission uporablja
<CrazyLemon> kok js vem
<lynxlynxlynx> philosoraptor: a je CrazyLemon baraba al vitez, ker pupi pomaga krast?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ne.. ona želi Ubuntu .iso zdownloadat
<CrazyLemon> i promise
<lynxlynxlynx> da nadaljuje z evangelizacjio, a
<CrazyLemon> tako :>
<marinka> robin hood je ;)
<CrazyLemon> žal nimam loka :(
<marinka> virtualni robin hood
<marinka> ;)
<CrazyLemon> no pustmo moj virtualni lok pri miru dokler ne zrihtaš transmission-a :D
<CrazyLemon> si dodala porte?
<marinka> ja, sem dodala, ja
<CrazyLemon> shranila tudi ?
<marinka> shranila
<CrazyLemon> no..sedaj je samo vprašanje - ali je amisov modem tok zanič da ga je potrebno restartat ob dodajanju port triggerjev
<CrazyLemon> pojdi spet
<marinka> ne vem
<marinka> ni napisalo, da bi mogla
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> odpri transmission
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> greš v Uredi -> Možnosti
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> zavihek Omrežje
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in klikneš "Preveri vrata"
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon>  oziroma
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> "Preizkus vrat"
<marinka> na tp-linku mi napiše, če je potrebno
<CrazyLemon> čaki mal
<CrazyLemon> a imaš tudi tp-linka? :D
<marinka> ja, na drugi lokaciji
<CrazyLemon> ok
<marinka> je lastnik kupil acc.point ... pa sem prebekslala mašine pa bridge porihtala pa vse ...
<marinka> in je kr ok delat s tistim
<CrazyLemon> jah tko je če maš normaln router in ne amisovga - kr vse dela :D
<marinka> tam imamo drugega operaterja :D
<marinka> še kar piše preizkušanje
<CrazyLemon> nič..zdaj je čas da še narediš tko kot matija predlaga...virtual servers
<CrazyLemon> kaj se tam počne..pojma nimam :D
<marinka> moram na wc
<CrazyLemon> tuki ti pa ne morem pomagat :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon je pravi gentleman :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx če bi bil pravi gentleman bi ji pomagal..tko pa ne morem :D
<CrazyLemon> bom se zadovoljil z nazivom virtualni robin hood :D
<CrazyLemon> kakat je Å¡la!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<marinka> nisem Å¡la
<marinka> umit sem se mogla pa tampone menjat
<CrazyLemon> ooooooukej :D
<marinka> tako ... da ne boš trdil, da zvečer greznico z drekom filam
<uni4dfx> XD
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk-5c0-8E8k
<Seniorita> SEE YOU TONIGHT! Jack Vale & Greg Benson      - YouTube
<marinka> ne pa me ne boš videl
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da si greznico nafilala...res ne bom!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<marinka> z vodo, ja
<marinka> a tuki vsi tv gledate al kako?
 * CrazyLemon srfa po youtubeu
<CrazyLemon> si zrihtala virtual servers?
<marinka> ne Å¡e
<marinka> zdej je na transmissnu
<marinka> izpisalo
<marinka> celo
<marinka> da vrata so zaprta
<CrazyLemon>  no..uspeh!
<CrazyLemon> sedaj je potrebno odpreti vrata!
<CrazyLemon> easy peasy
<CrazyLemon> če imaš siolov modem :p
<marinka> siol je sranje na kubik
<marinka> smo ga menjali
<marinka> bruham, da mi samo nekdo pohvali siol
<CrazyLemon> ti kr bruhaj..js v 5ih sekundah odprem vrata..kok pa tebi rabi?? ;)
<marinka> me ne zanima
<marinka> pa če ne morem ničesar dol potegnit
<marinka> raje imam amis pa sem na internetu pa chatam pa igram igrice pa se učim ...
<marinka> kot da sploh na internet ne morem
<CrazyLemon> no to je res..sedaj pa odpri vrata če želiš kaj potegnit poglej v virtual servers kaj se tam dogaja :)
<marinka> sem že, no
<marinka> ma mi Å¡e kar preverja zdej
<marinka> al moram transmission zapret vmes?
<CrazyLemon> nič...rešitev je enostavna..restart modema :)
<CrazyLemon> lahko probaš
<CrazyLemon> samo dvomim da bo kaj pomagalo
<CrazyLemon> ampak za restart počakaj da se tekma konča :D
<marinka> bom potem ... proti jutru
<CrazyLemon> kr :)
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem spat ker sm zmatran kot ps
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx the stage is yours
<marinka> kaj sipa pocel?
<CrazyLemon> bicikliral :)
<marinka> a dej dej
<CrazyLemon> kaj a dej dej? probi! boš vidla kako te zmatra!
<marinka> ah, amater :P
<CrazyLemon> mmmmhmmmmmmmm
<marinka> vrata so zaprta
<CrazyLemon> seveda..noč je
<marinka> aha, pol bojo pa zjutr odprta
<marinka> LOL
<CrazyLemon> boš vidla!
<marinka> hvala ti za pomoč, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> marinka np
<uni4dfx> js bom tud zdele bicikliru
<uni4dfx> in to kr pred kompom :D
<marinka> jaz pa v postelji
<CrazyLemon> marinka baj d wej..kaj pa te je prineslo na #ubuntu-si ? težave s transmission?
<marinka> mogoče
<CrazyLemon> oh..lej jo kok je skrivnostna
<marinka> mene je sama skrivnost
<CrazyLemon> no ja..razn greznice pa tamponov..drugo je vse skrivnost :)))
<marinka> seveda ...
<marinka> tamponi ne povedo ničesar o meni
<marinka> razen tega, da sem ženskega spola
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx virtual bicycle tour?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sobno kolo pred ekranom
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lol..seriously? :d
<CrazyLemon> pejt vn mudel! :D
<CrazyLemon> marinka niti tega ne pove
<uni4dfx> vn grem sam z avtom :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk da si nek tip k se pač igra s tamponi :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lol :)
<marinka> fuj
<marinka> zakaj si to rekel?
<CrazyLemon> marinka ker je velika verjetnost!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marinka> tip, da si tampone tlači v rit ... bljak
<uni4dfx> marinka en google search stran od takšnih prizorov si :P
<CrazyLemon> marinka kdo pa je omenu rit..lol
<marinka> fuj fuj fuj fuj
<CrazyLemon> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-uSjjes4JqYg/Tu-qwu5d84I/AAAAAAAAGGg/H5U_GYYtYqE/s1600/NoGirlsOnInternet.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tole si poglej
<marinka> nočem gledat!
<CrazyLemon> pa ti bo vse jasno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> i can't fap to this
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx well..you can..blur..blur again..blur twice more..and close your eyes..hahaha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> blur - radi čuda...tko kot alkohol :)
<uni4dfx> speaking of alkohol
<uni4dfx> zdele bi sedu en vin
<marinka> ne o alkoholu
<marinka> prejle sem samo kozarček jagodnega vina spila ...
<marinka> pa sem že čutila
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx seriously..vino..sobno kolo.. wth :D
<marinka> pa ima 6,4 alkohola samo
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon eno je zato da si fit, drugo pa za motivacijo :D
 * CrazyLemon ne pije torej ne čuti :D
<marinka> ne čutiš?
<CrazyLemon> nič!
<marinka> to pomeni, da te lahko pridemo brcat pa ne boš čutil?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> marinka vidiš ne moreš..zakaj?
<marinka> :>
<CrazyLemon> vrata so zaprta
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> js sm včeri 3 pire spil pa tud nism nč čutu
<marinka> fuj
<uni4dfx> japonski pir je navadna voda
<marinka> kdo Å¡e pir pije
<marinka> a si na japonskem?
<uni4dfx> ne
<marinka> aha, sem že mislila, da si :)
<uni4dfx> sosed zmeri nabavla pa mi zastojn daje
<uni4dfx> js se morm pa delat da mi je všeč
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx naj ti raje da saki..boš vino pil..pa še čutu boš! :D
<marinka> nabavlja al dobiva pa mu ni ok pa ti ga podturi?
<uni4dfx> sake jebote :
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> sake!
<CrazyLemon> typo no :p
<marinka> se ti to pogosto dogaja, CrazyLemon ???
<CrazyLemon> marinka samo kadar sem utrujen!
<uni4dfx> 酒
<uni4dfx> *hic*
<marinka> zakaj torej Å¡e nisi Å¡el spat?
<marinka> že več minut nazaj si rekel, da se odpravljaš
<CrazyLemon> marinka mah..ta jutub mi ne pusti :)
<uni4dfx> marinka obožuje ga
<marinka> a youtube?
<marinka> odkupi ga od googla
<marinka> pa ga boš mel skos
<marinka> :D
<marinka> boš lahko šel na serverje spat :D LOL
<CrazyLemon> to ni tako slaba ideja...tam klima piha :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a si že kdaj probu s klimo spat
<marinka> 1x sem Å¡la v server sobo enega IT podjetja
<uni4dfx> pomoje da ne :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sem :)
<marinka> in mi je kiklo v faco odpihalo :D
<CrazyLemon> marinka ti je bilo všeč ane! :)
<marinka> neeee
<marinka> direktor je vidu moje tangice
<CrazyLemon> marinka ah..torej si skoraj dobila službo :p
<marinka> sem :D
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..italija zmagala
<uni4dfx> :O
<uni4dfx> proti komu? :D
<CrazyLemon> angliji!
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> pravilno
<uni4dfx> vn z angležarji
<uni4dfx> (pol pa Å¡e z italjani)
<marinka> tooooooooooo
<CrazyLemon> marinka zdaj lahk restartaš modem :p
<marinka> kdo bo letos zmagu na EURO? kaj pravite?
<marinka> ne morem
<uni4dfx> nemci
<uni4dfx> doh
<marinka> zdej pa jst tv gledam
<CrazyLemon> nemci ja :)
<marinka> ko mi je dolgčas
<CrazyLemon> upam da nemci
<CrazyLemon> če italijani..se odpovem nogometu :D
<CrazyLemon> no..gledanju nogometa :p
<marinka> LOL
<marinka> kolk tekem je Å¡e do finala?
<CrazyLemon> 2
<marinka> carsko
<CrazyLemon> tko da bo hitro mimo..no worries :D
<uni4dfx> good news
<uni4dfx> dans je blo konc agonije xfaktorja
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jaaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> hvala bogu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marinka> ja, konec
<marinka> pa un kreten ni zmagal
<marinka> tako da še boljše
<uni4dfx> marinka sploh nevem kdo je tekmoval :D
<CrazyLemon> dost je bilo kretenov
<CrazyLemon> povej ime
<uni4dfx> sam važn da je konc :D
<marinka> matija jahn
<CrazyLemon> ah..sosed
<marinka> en kreten, ko misli, kaj da je
<marinka> če se greš nekaj, moraš poslušat ljudi, ki več vejo o tem
<marinka> pa jih upoštevat
<CrazyLemon> kdo je zmagal? novi game overji? :d
<uni4dfx> nevem lol
<marinka> ne
<marinka> demetra malalan
<uni4dfx> a to je ženska?
<marinka> ja
<marinka> 15letna
<CrazyLemon> otrok
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri otrocih... https://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/po-15-letih-videla-sina-on-posnel-oralni-seks-njo-zaprli-zaradi-incesta.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Po 15 letih videla sina, on posnel oralni seks, njo zaprli zaradi incesta!
<CrazyLemon> đizs f-in krajst
<marinka> ko dobimo mentro, smo  ženske
<marinka> fuj!
<marinka> a moraš to sem limat?
<uni4dfx> faak
<uni4dfx> pa ne morjo te zapret zarad tega
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> marinka moram! ne mislim se sam zgražat..ok?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marinka> whatever
<uni4dfx> kr 4 leta fak
<uni4dfx> take novice me pa res razžalostijo
<CrazyLemon> premal :)
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> ne sam pomisl
<uni4dfx> who cares, kaj ma to veze kva sta počela
<uni4dfx> njuna stvar
<marinka> ja, se strinjam z uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> kaj se more tle država vtikat
<marinka> v kolikor je bilo obojestransko ...
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx seveda ma veze..matr mu je for fck sake
<marinka> pa v kolikor ni obtožena pedofilije ...
<CrazyLemon> najbolš da se vsi povprek nategujejo
<uni4dfx> exactly marinka, posluš jo CrazyLemon
<uni4dfx> dokler je consensual ni nbenga problema
<marinka> CrazyLemon: zakaj pa ne?
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim poslušat neumnosti...mama mu je
<marinka> če jim to odgovarja
<marinka> naj se
<CrazyLemon> ni kle obojestransko
<marinka> samo mene naj izvzamejo
<CrazyLemon> sam zapor
<marinka> oz tiste, ki tega pač nočejo
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx torej če bi fotr hčer..tudi ok..dokler je consensual?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon v nekaterih kulturah je predpisan zapor če pogledaš žensko v rit na cesti
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx potem me zapri!
 * CrazyLemon gledal cel dan v žensko rit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> to je stvar kulture, odvisno kaj sprejme folk
<uni4dfx> tle ni nbenih absolutnih pravil
<CrazyLemon> seveda so
<uni4dfx> jah, te morm razočarat ampak jih res ni
<marinka> v mene pogosto zunaj na ulici strmijo ...
<marinka> potem je potrebno pol krajev, kjer hodim, pozapret?
<marinka> haha
<CrazyLemon> marinka oni gledajo v joške..ne rit!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pa btw zapor je za žensko ne za modela k jo pogleda :D
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx wtf :D
<marinka> očitno gledajo v vse
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon welcome to saudi arabia
<uni4dfx> isto če jo nekdo posil
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no ok..ampak tist je drugo :p
<uni4dfx> gre tud ona v dosmrtno ječo
<uni4dfx> zato ker ga je "izzvala"
<CrazyLemon> no..to so sam arabci prekleto čudni
<uni4dfx> zato pravm da se v te stvari država NE SME vtikat ker se pol dogajajo čudne stvari
<uni4dfx> nikol ne bo nikjer idealno
<marinka> ej, samo 1x pa bi probala, kako se je kr z vsemi žgat
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni kulture kjer ti rečejo "sej kul..ti kr sexaj s fotrom/mamo/hčerko/sinom" :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon actually... :D
<marinka> v sanjah
<marinka> v reali itak ne upam :D
<CrazyLemon> marinka definiraj z vsemi
<marinka> z vsemi, ki bi bili nekje ... ne vem ... v diskaču
<marinka> al pa kjer bi bila
<CrazyLemon> marinka go for it!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marinka> nah
<marinka> ne upam
<CrazyLemon> pussy
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marinka> ja, vem , da jo imam
<marinka> in sem ponosna nanjo
<CrazyLemon> marinka sej to ni nič takega! današnje punce se tko al tko z vsemi žgejo.. tko da nič bat..ne boš stigmatizirana :D
<marinka> aja?
<marinka> to bi pa rada videla
<CrazyLemon> marinka emm..dobra ideja..js tudi :)
<marinka> lahko greva potem skupajgledat, če bo to kje
<CrazyLemon> marinka se priporočam
<CrazyLemon> in ja..sej je dost takih klubov...sam mal bolš moraš pogledat :)
<marinka> nisem tako mislila
<marinka> pač ... recimo letalo ...
<marinka> in kdor je pač na letalu ... paf
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<marinka> potem ne vem ... čakalnica pri zobozdravniku ...
<marinka> tja v klube hodijo pač z namenom to počet
<marinka> mislila sem na čisto vsakdanje prostore
<CrazyLemon> sam ste babe res čudne..kaj vam vse ne hodi po glavi
 * uni4dfx pogreša svojo babo ;_;
<CrazyLemon> ;(
<marinka> :((
<CrazyLemon> :°
<marinka> a to pa žvižganje pomeni?
<uni4dfx> lol
<CrazyLemon> živižganje z očmi? :D
<CrazyLemon> žvižganje*
<CrazyLemon> to je bila solzica!
<CrazyLemon> za uni4dfxovo bejbo!
<marinka> :'(
<CrazyLemon> in :°(
<CrazyLemon> žvižganje je :o~
<marinka> krogci pomenijo ponavad snežinko, ne kapljice :D
<CrazyLemon> snežinka = *
<dz0ny> http://worldofgnome.org/gnomes-10-big-goals-for-201314/ zanimivo branje očitno ubuntu in gnome stavita na Wayland
<Seniorita> Gnome&#8217;s 10 big goals for 2013/14  |  woGue
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not gonna happen :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne v 2013/14
<CrazyLemon> oziroma čist možno je da bo mark spet dal polprodukt vn..tko da ja..plausible :D
<dz0ny> pravi da je večina stvari že pripravljena problem je bolj v podpori waylanda aja pa vala bo mogoče postala uraden jezik, kar mi je jako kul
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> http://worldofgnome.org/vala-reference-manual/
<Seniorita> Vala Reference Manual  |  woGue
<uni4dfx> Vala FUJ
<uni4dfx> Å¡e en degeneriran jezik
<CrazyLemon> 8.ko želim :)
<dz0ny> vse ima svoj namen :) python je obupen za gtk
<CrazyLemon> predvsem da lahko v ubuntu one naložim svoje trenutne nastavitve
<uni4dfx> python je nasploh obupen
<uni4dfx> gnome3 ma lepo javascript - vsi ga znajo, zelo je razširjen, velik podpore, deluje brezhibno
<uni4dfx> gnome shell mislm
<dz0ny> ja samo pri velikih appih je problem gc, btw kateri vm uporablja gnome3 za js?
<dz0ny> vala mi je nekje vmes, je pa bitch iskat buge
<dz0ny> sem naše fork od spidermonkey hm ja nisem vesel
<uni4dfx> mja, could be better
<uni4dfx> vseen, zadeva deluje dobr
<dz0ny> kdo dela app za ubunutappfest=
<CrazyLemon> ti :D
<dz0ny> uni4dfx si že kaj delal, podpira mogoče amd
<uni4dfx> kdo če podpira amd
<dz0ny> gnome shell js zadeva
<uni4dfx> ja i guess da ga ker men je delal na amdju
<uni4dfx> sam ni pa Å¡e za uporablat gnome shell
<uni4dfx> zato sm js kr na gnome "classic"
<marinka> jaz tudi
<marinka> gnome klasični način brez učinkov
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<marinka> lahko noč
<uni4dfx> no ja no brez  učinkov ni treba da je
<uni4dfx> compiz je zakon
<uni4dfx> zato k razbremeni CPU
<dz0ny> amd == Asynchronous Module Definition ne cpu to verjetno gre
<marinka> ne maram učinkov
<marinka> fuj fej
<uni4dfx> marinka sej jih izklopš vse
<uni4dfx> sam da ti rendera z grafo
<dz0ny> aka require("libpulse-gobject")
<uni4dfx> dz0ny aja to pa ja
<uni4dfx> sej to kr nujno rabš
<marinka> zakaj ne bo več gnome2?
<marinka> bom jokala
<dz0ny> good then, Å¡e vedno shell meni ne ne dela, vidim samo bliskanje in napake
<uni4dfx> marinka Cinnamon ;)
<marinka> kaj je to?
<uni4dfx> marinka al pa Mate če res ne prenašaš sprememb
<dz0ny> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<Seniorita> Cinnamon
<marinka> aaa, mint
<marinka> ni mi všeč :(
<dz0ny> nekak na vista to vleče (ni mi všeč)
<marinka> hehe, dz0ny ... midva sva za skupi :D
<uni4dfx> kaj na visto vleče? cinnamon???
<uni4dfx> me zanima kaj pol pravš za KDE :D
<marinka> uni4dfx: ne morem si tega privoščit ... imam premali ekran
<dz0ny> nisem ljubitelj
<dz0ny> preveč blinga
<dz0ny> uživam pa z unity na dveh monitorjih
<marinka> ah, ne maram unity
<marinka> fuj
<dz0ny> sem pa imel na začetku unity v win7 mode :)
<uni4dfx> unity bo kul ko se bo dal tist glup toolbar premaknt spodi
<uni4dfx> pa ko ne bo za 50% upočasnil vseg OpenGL aplikacij
<uni4dfx> nevem kako si dovolijo tak shit releasat
<marinka> ja, tudi jat ne vem
<uni4dfx> občutek maš ko da cel desktop laufa v flashu v browserju
<marinka> sem dala gor ...
<marinka> malo brskala
<marinka> pa vrgla dol
<dz0ny> btw http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/how-much-does-unity-gnome-shell-affect-performance ni nevemkakih razlik razen če uporabljaš nvidia in kde
<dz0ny> uni4dfx ne vem kje si videl 50%
<uni4dfx> dz0ny 50% sm kr tko reku, ampak problem je Å¡e kako resen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/988079
<Seniorita> Bug #988079 “Much slower OpenGL frame rates with unityshell load...” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu
<dz0ny> marinka kaj potem uporabljaš
<marinka> 11.04 klasični brez učinkov
<dz0ny> hm ja mogoče res še vedno je vse skupaj igralno from dust dela ok, Battle for Wesnoth itak, samo Bastion je malo štekal
<dz0ny> pozna kdo kakšen dober movie za pogledat?
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> omg
<uni4dfx> dz0ny poglej si God Bless America
<uni4dfx> če še nisi
<dz0ny> vidu
<dz0ny> trenutno vlečem http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QmR-l3y_coo
<Seniorita> Monsters Movie Trailer Official (HD)      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno kakšne filme maš rad
<dz0ny> share mogoče mi pa kateri žaner postane ljub
<lynxlynxlynx> fong sai yuk
<lynxlynxlynx> red cliff če maš rad strategije
<uni4dfx> kitajski filmi znajo bit kul
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa lifeforce, če še nisi vidu
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e en z epsko muziko; sf
<lynxlynxlynx> zzz
<dz0ny> lifeforce spominja na http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Threshold_(TV_series)
<Seniorita> Threshold (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> red cliff bo :) thx
<uni4dfx> js bom pa 김씨 표류기 gledu
<dz0ny> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1499666/
<Seniorita> Castaway on the Moon (2009) - IMDb
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> kr dobro oceno ma
<dz0ny> sedaj sem se spomnil na garden state
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-17
<anny> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro.
<anny> zakaj je dostop od tukaj onemogočen? https://www.ubuntu.si/irc/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | IRC
<dz0ny> anny: https://webchat.freenode.net?channels=ubuntu-si
<dz0ny> anny: zakaj so onemogočili bo pa crazy povedal...
<dz0ny> oz tukaj https://www.ubuntu.si/welcome-app/pomoc-v-zivo/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Pomoč v živo
<anny> krejzi Å¡e spi
<zdobersek> revez ...
<anny> sej ni panike, sem dvignila rit in instalirala xchat
<zdobersek> ne ti, limun
<anny> j*** biškoti?
<dz0ny> em popravi encoding na utf-8 v nastavitve irc povezave
<anny> našla
<zdobersek> no, na?timej na utf-8
<anny> sem
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kako kaj gsoc?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: danes se zacne
<zdobersek> bo treba mal prjet stvar ...
<zdobersek> mam dost enostaven projekt, kjer pac poliram stvar in popravljam probleme, kokr se pokazejo
<dz0ny> isto kot lani al kaj drugega?
<zdobersek> ne, novo
<zdobersek> wayland podpora v GTK portu WebKita
<zdobersek> tisto od lani se je dost sfizilo vse skupej
<zdobersek> naredu sem, kar sem imel namen, le da potem GNOME ljudje niso pokazal nekega interesa za merganje
<dz0ny> kaj pa mentor?
<zdobersek> t.j. da bi dodal en gnome-settings-daemon plugin + gnome control center panel za gamepade
<dz0ny> mja gnome people, zdej tlačijo js za programiranje gui
<dz0ny> da bi pa pofixal python binding pa ne ...
<zdobersek> mentor je bil ubistvu iz webkit okolja, tko da mu je blo dost, da sem dodal W3C Gamepad API support za GTK port
<zdobersek> tisti plugin pa panel pa tud on na koncu ni dosti silu, da se doda
 * dz0ny jao ti indijci, piše neki kr nima smisla
<dz0ny> dfq zdej moram Å¡e block za privat msg nastavit
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj mate vi tist svoj hidden kanal na xmpp
<dz0ny> rabim andrejz ali pa R33D3M33R
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kak kanal?
<dz0ny> neki na google talk / federated predvidevam
<zdobersek> glede soc?
<dz0ny> prevajalci majo nek skrit kanal
<dz0ny> ne gsoc
<zdobersek> gsoc ma eno mailing listo, gnome gsoc koordinatorji te pa spravijo na se eno dodatno mailing listo + irc kanal
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja ok, ne rabim tistega
<dz0ny> .sporoči crazylemon ping me pronto
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<dz0ny> hi
<dz0ny> sasa84: ti boš zihr vedela
<sasa84> jou dz0ny, povej :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * sasa84 da đezvico na šporhet!
<dz0ny> kaj mate prevajalci  tist skrit kanal
<dz0ny> rabim andrejz ali pa R33D3M33R
<sasa84> dz0ny, a na chatu?
<sasa84> slovenski-prevajalci@im.partych.at
<sasa84> sam se mi zdi, d ni nobenga gor :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Računalnik brez grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40335/#p40335
<sasa84> dz0ny, prid gor ;)
<dz0ny> Å¡e ugotavljam kako
<sasa84> dz0ny, na gmailu dodej ta naslov pod stike
<dz0ny> ja nima gmaila :P
<sasa84> al je že un butats hangout?
<sasa84> butast
<sasa84> dz0ny, dodej med gmail stike pa bo
<sasa84> sej tko mamo vsi narjen :D
<sasa84> sam če je pa gangout...pa ne pokaže
<dz0ny> no sej
<dz0ny> ne bom zdej hangouta skenslal, ker ga ne morem
<sasa84> sem andrejzu rekla, d nej pride na irc kanal
<dz0ny> hm ja talk je no go, pravi da ni možen prehod neki neki
<andrejz> evo me, dz0ny
<dz0ny> andrejz: :) pvt
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you ignoring me?
<miha> you mad? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: Re: DVB-C USB Tuner  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40336/#p40336
<miha> a sploh je kak DVB-C tuner v slo trgovinah? vidu sam DVB-T?
<dz0ny> so sam so tam okol 80€
<miha> dz0ny: link?
<miha> pa delajo na lunixih?
<dz0ny> miha: !g terratec
<Pepelka> TERRATEC - Home - TERRATEC Home http://www.terratec.net/
<dz0ny> bolha
<dz0ny> najdeš precej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] parzit: Re: DVB-C USB Tuner  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40337/#p40337
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: Re: DVB-C USB Tuner  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40338/#p40338
<Matthai> hoj, kakšen od Ubuntu prevajalcev tle?
<Matthai> v Network Managerju je v openVPN pluginu "Cipher" prevedeno kot "Cifra" - v resnici pa gre za "Å¡ifrirni algoritem"
<miha> Matthai: a ne bi blo lepš Kodirnik
<miha> :D
<Matthai> ahem :-)
<miha> kaj kaj :)
<miha> slovenski prevodi so včas čist mim
<miha> :D
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/mobilna-telefonija/operacijski-sistemi/android/android-50-key-lime-pie-konec-oktobra.html
<Pepelka> Android 5.0 Key Lime Pie konec oktobra!
<Pepelka> »Podjetje Google naj bi operacijski sistem Android 5.0 Key Lime Pie predstavilo šele konec oktobra skupaj s pametnim mobilnim telefonom Motorola X Phone.«
<sasa84> o miholca
<sasa84> Matthai, si tuki?
<miha> sasa84!
<miha> Matthai se skriva
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
 * sasa84 že leti s šalco kofeta do zdobersek 
<sasa84> kej zdej mihec ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek, roladico s kislo smetano in orehi?
<zdobersek> sasa84: seveda!
<dz0ny> sladkorna vabi :P
<sasa84> dz0ny, kavico in roladico?
<sasa84> ^^
<dz0ny> sam roladico bi
<dz0ny> od kofeta se bom Å¡e skuhal
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<miha> sasa84: kofeeeeeeeeeee :p
<breza1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 26.7°C @17.06.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza1> Hrib-Loski Potok: 30.20°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:50, Sončni zahod: 20:53:52
<dz0ny> pa relativna vlažnost  60%
<dz0ny> hujš ko savna
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 30.2°C @17.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza1> Mestna Občina Celje: 28.83°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:06:29, Sončni zahod: 20:53:27
<dz0ny> da s tud počutje zračunat iz rh sam k je itak skoz nad 50% je bz
<sasa84> ja ja miha, tud zate kavica ;)
<zdobersek> .vreme Koper
<breza1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 27.4°C @17.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza1> Koper: 29.38°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:15:31, Sončni zahod: 20:56:45
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 28.8°C @17.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<zdobersek> jebemti, na obali lahko vsaj v morje skocis
<breza1> Rakek: 31.59°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:05, Sončni zahod: 20:55:27
<sasa84>  Rakek: 31.59°C
<zdobersek> kle v ce kotlini moras it pa po savinji navzgor, da se ravno v gnojnici ne kopas
<sasa84> dz0ny, lohk bi se šla kam na samo kopat v tej vročini :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Računalnik brez grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40339/#p40339
<sasa84> ^^
<dz0ny> sasa84: ti kr, pr nas je samo mlaka :P
<sasa84> pol pa škocjan...tam dobiš pa infarkt :P
<dz0ny> .vreme Å¡kocjan
<breza1> ARSO: Malkovec (400m): 29°C @17.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza1> Skocjan: 31.14°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:07:48, Sončni zahod: 20:51:59
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dober glasbeni predvajalnik z izenačevalnikom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40340/#p40340
<dz0ny> .vreme rakov Å¡kocjan
<breza1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 28.8°C @17.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza1> Rakek: 31.19°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:15, Sončni zahod: 20:55:27
<dz0ny> ja hm zihr je -5 od tega
<zdobersek> .vreme Postojna
<breza1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 28.8°C @17.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza1> Zalog: 30.40°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:42, Sončni zahod: 20:55:44
<dz0ny> .vreme mars
<breza1> Marsweg, 8423 Lind bei Sankt Veit am Vogau, Austria: 23.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Mars__DE/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/GMXX6233_f.html
<sasa84> .vreme Å¡uma
<breza1> ARSO: Maribor (275m): 31.3°C @17.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza1> Razvanje: 30.02°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:03:47, Sončni zahod: 20:53:12
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> .vreme runtole
<sasa84> .vreme pajzl
<breza1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 30.2°C @17.06.2013 13:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza1> Vojnik: 29.33°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:06:19, Sončni zahod: 20:53:37
<sasa84> a pajzl je okol savinjske? :D
<miha> sasa84: si gledala http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1562568/ ?
<Pepelka> Higher Ground (2011) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Vera Farmiga. With Joshua Leonard, Norbert Leo Butz, Vera Farmiga, Dagmara Dominczyk. A chronicle of one woman's lifelong struggle with her faith.«
<miha> to zihr neki zate
<sasa84> nisem miha ...je kul?
<miha> ne vem Å¡e
<miha> bolj mal semen na torentih
<miha> ampak ful hvalijo
<sasa84> miha, bom am... pogledala "v filmoteki" :P
<sasa84> pa si tam sposodla :P
<zdobersek> paging NSA, NSA to #ubuntu-si ...
<dz0ny> NSA zanima če ti napišeš freedom, sex pa money
<miha> sex jih zanima, sam če si kej pomembn.
<miha> money pa tud ne prevč.
<miha> prism echelon hoovering data cloud
<miha> to bo za prvo silo :p
<zdobersek> sasa84: mislim, da je cas, da razkrijes, da si mag. Alenka Bratusek
<sasa84> zdobersek, LOL.. zakaj? :D
<sasa84> ne, nisem... ne nosim živalskih vzorcev :P
<miha> za papeža se je prvič oblekla svoji funkciji primerno, je pa zgledal, kot da je šla na pogreb
<zdobersek> IMO se vedno zgleda boljs kot jansa v progasti obleki
<dz0ny> mja obupal
<zdobersek> incompetent NSA
* dz0ny changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.10 = Saucy Salamander | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Izšel je 13.04! Na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave | V pripravi slo izdaja ubuntu 12.04 vabljeni k
* dz0ny changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ubuntu 13.10 = Saucy Salamander | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Izšel je 13.04! Na voljo na https://www.ubuntu.si/povezave
<dz0ny> še kr nisem nič dosegel
<dz0ny> pa sem msilil da irc ni tolk omejen
<Matthai> sasa84, da, tukaj
<Matthai> reci
<sasa84> popravljeno Matthai :)
<Matthai> a prevod? Tnx.
<sasa84> np, hvala teb :)
<sasa84> miha, men je bla ful dobr oblečena pr papežu
<sasa84> si pa mislm.. zkaj pa neb smela pokazat nog pa dekolteja, če ji paše...sej ne preseže glih mej
<sasa84> sicr pa je bla men osebno zmeri kresalka fuuul dobr oblečena
<zdobersek> kok ne bo, ce je bla ves cas v Milanu
<yang> sasa84: heh, ce bi bil senica tvoj partner bi bla tut ti skoz fuuul dobr oblecena
<yang> men osebno je bil vsec njun vozni park
<sasa84> ok fanta... zdej vidm, kje je rešitev :P
<sterna> svasta
<sterna> jsm ful dobr oblecen, pa senica ni moj partner
<sasa84> lažeš sterna !
<sasa84> zihr si ljubimc!
<yang> sterna: se mas sanse
<sasa84> :P
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e take z manj lasmi ma rada
<sasa84> a govorimo o mirotu al katarinci? :P
<sterna> ljubimc gor al dol
<sterna> partner ni.
<zdobersek> odvetniski partner?
<sterna> js nism odvetnik
<zdobersek> ti si loh CyberJusticeEnforcer
<sterna> mislm da sm velik prevec cinicn za kej tacga
<zdobersek> kje je danes limun?
<zdobersek> se kopa?
<zdobersek> ima izpit v LJ?
<sterna> dunno
<sterna> zejn sm, si grem nastimat za pit
<sterna> bbl
<dz0ny> hm jaz kr z flašo vode delam
<dz0ny> mal spijem mal se hladim
<yang> o anny
<yang> si vidla kolo ?
<miha> 10:52 < dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you ignoring me?
<miha> 10:52 < dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you ignoring me? 14:30 < zdobersek> kje je danes limun?
<sterna> sta cekate?
<sterna> limun?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tu sem!
<dz0ny> smo ze resel drugace
<dz0ny> prek drugih kanalov
<CrazyLemon> kaj si rešil? :)
<zdobersek> gospodarsko krizo
<zdobersek> svetovno lakoto
<CrazyLemon> lies
<CrazyLemon> js sm še vedno lačen
<zdobersek> pac, produktiven ponedeljek, ko je limun afk
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Dual Monitor Brightness Controller for Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vLm1H8zxnkU/dual-monitor-brightness-controller
<sterna> a ste vidl dobre novice
<sterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-22940220
<Pepelka> BBC News - Iran vote: Rouhani vows transparency on nuclear issue
<Pepelka> »Iran is ready to show more transparency on its nuclear programme, but will not halt its uranium enrichment, says President-elect Hassan Rouhani.«
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 28.6°C @17.06.2013 14:30 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza1> Hrib-Loski Potok: 31.19°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:50, Sončni zahod: 20:53:52
<anny> krejzi je vstal, krejzi je vstal!
<dz0ny> no termometer kaže 32 v sobi mam pa 37
<anny> nekateri smo pa že oddelali svoje
<dz0ny> ena ga je zmatrala
<zdobersek> naj se javi
<zdobersek> sasa84: kafe dobis
<sasa84> zdobersek, zaradi CrazyLemon al zarad sebe? :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: sama si si kriva! :>
 * sasa84 se ni dotikala CrazyLemon to noč!
<sasa84> ne dan
<sasa84> ne leto :P
<dz0ny> zdobersek:  a ni zdej popularno na obalo it? 50€ baje
<anny> dz0ny, o čem ti to?
<anny> 50€?
<yang> anny: si vidla kolo
<zdobersek> sasa84: ... and served.
<anny> yang, sem!
<anny> in viteze tudi
<zdobersek> dz0ny: 50? kje me cjo odret?
<yang> anny: a si bla not v krizevniski cerkvi, ta je odprta samo 2x letno najverjetneje)
<anny> yang, tokrat ne, enkrat nazaj  pa
<sasa84> zdobersek, moj zlati fant!
<yang> anny: zanimivo svetlobno instalacijo so mel, skoda se ni bolj osvetlilo, tko da neke konkretne predstave nisem dobil
<anny> da sem pogledala 2 razstavi sem potrebovala skoraj 4 ure
<dz0ny> zdobersek: trst
<yang> anny: oh jaz sem bil skoraj po vseh galerijah
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi šel v trst če so v sloveniji bl poceni
<anny> haha
<anny> nisem več tako mlada, da bi letela povsod :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: not to sem čakal? kolk pa je v slo?
<yang> anny: kaj pa je blo tocno ob 22h, gledal sem neko komedijo na kongresnem trgu , tako da sem zamudil uvod kolesa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 50€ v trstu je pompino.. če veš kaj to je :D
<anny> za kolo so naredili prav spooky varianto...dobila glavobol ob tistih ukrivljenih steklih
<yang> aja
<anny> kaj je pompino?
<dz0ny> orale
<anny> ugh
<yang> anny: si vidla tist clip od chaplina, hehe ?
<anny> jap...hud!
<anny> in zadnji del razstave z različnimi kolesi tudi
<CrazyLemon> BJ je pompino
<yang> anny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGNYyG8F7WY tole mas cel movie
<Pepelka> Charlie Chaplin- Modern Times (Full) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I don't know how long this will stay up, but here's the full version of Modern Times. I'm allowed to upload longer videos than I was before, so why not? I ow...«
<anny> pod chaplinom so tako gonili tisto ročico, da je ketna padla dol
<yang> haha
<anny> veliki otročki
<yang> anny: ja tisto kolesje je lo zanimivo
<yang> anny: samo staro kolo pa dosti dobro ohranjeno in precej natacno izdelano
<yang> kam pa si se sla ?
<anny> ja, totalno k pr norcih, če računaš, da niso imeli orodja razen kamna
<anny> velušček je rekel, da niso mogli dobiti mojstra, ki bi izdelal repliko
<anny> meni tudi ni uspelo sestaviti v sobi za igranje
<anny> CR in dz0ny - zakaj plačujeta za nekaj, kar se dobi zastonj?
<zdobersek> roka roko umije, ane
<anny> hmmmm
<zdobersek> miha: ajde, time to ventilate: http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2013/06/alenka_bratusek_mercator.aspx
<Pepelka> Bratuškova: Mercator je prodal Janez Janša - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »'Država je Mercator prodala 12. avgusta 2005, ko je bil predstavnik prodajalca Janez Janša, predstavnika kupcev pa sta bila Boško Šrot in Igor Bavčar, danes oba v kazenskih postopkih.'«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: deop you 1%er
<yang> zdobersek: obe pa rit, pravjo
<yang> anny: od tega kar sem videl, hmmm, priporocam ogled komedije "nezka se mozi" v siti teatru igra, potem ogled scenskih postavitev za filme v galeriji jakopic, morda se ogled fotografij v mestni hisi (tiste so najboljse od treh serij)
<yang> anny: drugace pa za naslednje leto, kaksen ogled muzeja v bistri, tam vidis titovo zbirko avtomobilov, naravoslovni muzej in na koncu se teslove poizkuse z elektriko
<sterna> bistra je kul
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/colnago-v-bistri.jpg
<yang> ja bistra je fajn za kak popoldan z biciklom
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/slo_kolesarji/status/346585550033137665
<Pepelka> Twitter / slo_kolesarji: pozor rasfukana cesta! #jezni ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> kolesarji: http://www.digitalepo.com/
<Pepelka> DigitalEPO.com
<Pepelka> »The safe way to compete on street-racing websites. You don't even have to ride a bike!«
<yang> zdobersek: hehe
<miha> zdobersek: jah JJ je mel eno prasičko takrat, starino. ta je pol bla šrotova, ne janševa. šrot je SD in je imel pivo Tajkun, ko zezal JJ. si pozabil?
<sterna> zdobersek: js mam bolsiga
<yang> baje nekaj da se ppivovarna prodaja, (slovenci ne pijejo zadost...:)
<sterna> zdobersek: http://bou.si/rest/gpx.html
<Pepelka> GPX track generator
<sterna> zdobersek: you don't even have to go.
<CrazyLemon> lol zdobersek
<zdobersek> sterna: hm, pametno
<zdobersek> sam mal je leseno narejen, ampak kudos za to, da ni treba ven stopit
<sterna> ja gaming controls so
<sterna> sm razmislu da bi naredu na misko
<sterna> ampak za to sm rabu slabo uro
<sterna> za tist bi pa mogoce dve.
<sterna> http://imgc.allpostersimages.com/images/P-473-488-90/67/6740/HA7Z100Z/posters/robert-leighton-escher-get-your-ass-up-here-new-yorker-cartoon.jpg
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> hud
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Set Up A Wireless Hotspot (Access Point Mode) That Supports Android In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LUMAXvl9tFM/how-to-set-up-wireless-hotspot-access.html
<yang> A ma kdo masinerijo v kleti, kje blizu ali v LJ ?
<yang> rabil bi neko kolokacijo
<sterna> yang: kaj pa rabs razn stroma?
<sterna> kok placa pa kaksn plac?
<sterna> kok neta?
<yang> bom ti na privat napisal
<sterna> sasa84_: http://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/20130617.gif
<sterna> da bos vedla resnico.
<zdobersek> 'eat'
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Synapse Indicator: New Search AppIndicator Based On Synapse Launcher  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OgTVe2CbONk/synapse-indicator-new-search.html
<andrejz> evo me dz0ny
<andrejz> dzony in CrazyLemon, kdo ve kje se nastavlja tisti obrazec
<dz0ny> pod obrazci :P
<sasa84_> :)))
<yang> sasa84: a ti kaj debatiras z jehovci, danes sem mel spet obisk
<andrejz> kje pa so obrazci? tle vidim Prispevki, Mediji, Strani, Kontakt
<yang> 2 lustni mladi jehovki
<andrejz> Aha
<andrejz> našel, obrazci so pod Kontakt :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Stareševski nadzor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40341/#p40341
<andrejz> B-king is on a roll :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Design Team Ask: How Do You Use Unity Search?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bW-Rx8ikv90/ubuntu-design-team-ask-how-do-you-use-search
<dz0ny> ja najbolj resen uporabnik
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Stareševski nadzor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40342/#p40342
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Stareševski nadzor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40343/#p40343
<sterna> kdo pa je Stareše
<dz0ny> gramer nace
<zdobersek> stric iz ozadja
<dz0ny> sterna: mš kje tisto sliko gramer naceta?
<sterna> mam
<sterna> http://jezus.si/orkaa/grammar_nace.jpg
<dz0ny> češ prilepit' :)
<dz0ny> hehe thx
<sasa84> loooooooool
<sasa84> grammar nace :D
<sasa84> Å¡ibam jst :)
<sasa84> nočko
<CrazyLemon> .yt jaymes young - what is love
<breza1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi5x9aHljkE
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-18
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Stareševski nadzor  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40344/#p40344
<miha> wassa
<zdobersek> ...bi
<miha> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> miholca ;)
<miha> kako sasa84 ?
<miha> dan Matthai
<sasa84> ma bo miha ...bo ;)
<sasa84> ti?
<miha> bo
<Matthai> dan
<miha> Matthai: kako gre? kaka nova debata na slo-tech?
<Matthai> pojma nimam, doma sem, neki delam
<miha> tist o enkripciji je bla dobra tema
 * sasa84 skuha kofe za zdobersek, miha, dz0ny dobi pa kozarc mrzle vode
<dz0ny> haha hvala
<dz0ny> danes sem prej začel, k je bilo še mraz
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<breza1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 28.4°C @18.06.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza1> Rakek: 32.61°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:12, Sončni zahod: 20:55:47
<breza1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 28.4°C @18.06.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza1> Hrib-Loski Potok: 33.12°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:56, Sončni zahod: 20:54:12
<sasa84> vi mate še mal več dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> 30 zdejle
<dz0ny> to se mer v najbolj hladnem delu
<dz0ny> tle na soncu se pa kuhamo
<andrejz> meri se v senci 2 m nad tlemi
<dz0ny> ja sej sam maš sončni pa senčni del kotline
<dz0ny> razlika je lahko do dve stopinje
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 28.5°C @18.06.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza1> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 32.97°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:10:24, Sončni zahod: 20:56:04
<andrejz> kje pa dobi breza temp na 2 decimalki ? :)
<dz0ny> andrejz: a delaš kje v državni upravi?
<dz0ny> ker potem ne smem povedat
<zdobersek> ni hudega, bomo NSA vprasal.
<dz0ny> sej ti že veš
<miha> !g never say anything
<Pepelka> NSA Never Say Anything National Security Agency - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qly26E4ctk
<andrejz> dz0ny zanima me bolj kolikšna je napaka teh meritev (v stopinjah)
<dz0ny> hm dobiš na pv
<dz0ny> v bistvu je seznam kaj vse se uporablja
<dz0ny> od naprave serijske itd
<andrejz> ker na arso strani so samo stopinje, brez decimalk
<dz0ny> :) sam arno ni edni ki meri temperaturo v slo
<dz0ny> maš še razne druge javne inštitucije
<andrejz> string je vseboval arso notri, zato sem mislil, da je od tam
<dz0ny> ja ta prva temperatura je
<dz0ny> ta druga je pa weather api
<andrejz> aja, ok :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 27.9°C @18.06.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<dz0ny> ta dobi pa od strani kjer so vremenske postaje
<breza1> Koper: 30.10°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:15:38, Sončni zahod: 20:57:04
<dz0ny> sam je fora da so tam na 3 decimalke točno
<dz0ny> pa 116 postaj je
<dz0ny> drugače pa opendata.si bo kmalu to imel na enem mestu :P
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Z-JpznxOfeo
<Pepelka> Posnetek Janševega zagovora pred KPK - YouTube
<Pepelka> »www.finance.si«
<yang> "Seja ni javna, vendar bo posnetek kmalu na Youtubu, hvala lepa"
<sterna> sounds legit
<yang> http://500px.com/0xTry/stories/92510/9-juni-2013-demo-gegen-das-neue-asylgesetz-auf-dem-helvetiaplatz
<Pepelka> 500px / Janssen . / 9. Juni 2013 - Demo gegen das neue Asylgesetz auf dem Helvetiaplatz
<yang> Tudi v Svici strajkajo
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-06-17/whistleblowers-guide-secretly-tipping-press-turnkey-totalitarian-state
<Pepelka> The Whistleblower's Guide To Secretly Tipping Off The Press In A "Turnkey Totalitarian" State | Zero Hedge
<Pepelka> »When over four years ago we put together our "How To [Read/Tip Off] Zero Hedge Without Attracting The Interest Of [Human Resources/The Treasury/Black Helicopters]" Guide", many thought we were being paranoid. We weren't, as last week's revelations by Edward Snowden demonstrated to the entire world. And yet, besides those from the intelligence community, few realized just how deep the reach of the Turnkey Totalitarian Tyranny ("TTT" or the Orwellian Ban
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 30.5°C @18.06.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<sasa84> zdobersek, dolgočasen posnetek :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: :'/
<sasa84> oh zdobersek, moja mala miši
<sasa84> a čva kavico?
 * sasa84 skuha kofe za zdobersek, miha ... za dz0ny pa spet kozarc vode
<zdobersek> sasa84: nisem cukru kave.
<sasa84> a ti je ne cukraš?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne, ponesreci je nisem
<zdobersek> zarad tega zalost
<sasa84> https://soundcloud.com/val202/tvitmiks-cookies
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<anita_> prosim, za naslednji rojstni dan tole darilo
<anita_> http://www.zurnal24.si/eroticna-motivacija-za-na-kolo-clanek-197168
<Pepelka> Erotična motivacija za na kolo - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Se že dolgo časa odločate, da boste avto zamenjale za kolo, pa kar ne najdete prave motivacije? Morda vas spodbudil naš erotični namig!«
<miha> !g finance.si kolesarji gozd kalce
<Pepelka> Plin iz Kalc do Jelšan do leta 2019 - Delo http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/plin-iz-kalc-do-jelsan-do-leta-2019.html
<miha> !g site:finance.si kolesarji gozd kalce
<Pepelka> Finance.si Forum: Koliko stane najem sobe za nekaj uric http://forum.finance.si/?m=2091609
<miha> to :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi za r.d. tole punco zravn
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1885-1: libKDcraw vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1885-1/
<sterna> ne zgleda neki zlo lustna
<sterna> glede na bicikl tut ne more bit prov zahtevna, tko da pomoje se komot zmenis
<CrazyLemon> ti si očitno zelo zaljubljen v svojo in ti nobena druga ni luštna :>
<sterna> to pa ni res.
<sterna> jsm zelo zaljubljen v svojo in mnoge so mi lustne, provzaprov se mi zelo redke zdijo grde
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAKrJV0r3DI sta ful lustni, obe
<Pepelka> Rapha AW11 Women's teaser - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.rapha.cc«
<CrazyLemon> a zato ker sta oblečeni v rapho? :>
<sterna> no, vse tri
<sterna> ma ne
<sterna> lepe so no
<CrazyLemon> prehitre zame!
<sterna> niso samo kulisa
<sterna> eh, dekleta tipicno zmorejo okol 10% manj kot moski tko da
<sterna> pomoje ti ne bo tezko
<sterna> potrudt se bos pa mogu
<sterna> za tiste k se za fanti podijo pa loh priporocim https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCsH-i2sOb8
<Pepelka> Lucid - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.rapha.cc/shop/city-riding Rapha - Autumn Winter 2012 City Riding - Saint Petersburg, Russia A film by Mark Jenkinson & Ultan Coyle Rider: Jonathan...«
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br1SkwZnCXQ&hd=1 je pa home porn
<Pepelka> Climbing in the Sun - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/52118349«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sterna> threesome too
<sterna> obviously
<dz0ny> frajer http://i.imgur.com/XSB7HAl.jpg
<dz0ny> a anny je sedaj anita la kako to
<dz0ny> al smo mel negated spol
<dz0ny> negiran
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/XSB7HAl.jpg frajer
<zdobersek> gremo se enmal popect na soncek!
<sterna> js bom su domol cez neki cajta
<CrazyLemon> lol.. malo morje strani kjer se delajo kao we are zekom-1 compatible.. pa naloadajo vse piškotke še preden karkoli pritrdiš
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: report!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol bi cel dan sam reportal :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: report for $$$!
<zdobersek> sicer se mi je pa pedal sfuku :/
<zdobersek> tko da sem do konca dneva ratu comfort eater
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako se ti lahk pedal sfuka?
<CrazyLemon> se je zlomu al ne?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.lookcycle.com/en/us/route/pedales/keo-blade.html
<Pepelka> Look Cycle - Kéo Blade - Pedals - Road
<Pepelka> »Innovation with the goal of safety, lightweight, comfort and reliability.A Carbon Blade does the work of the original traditional spring for cleat retention.Great reliability: double sealed bearings, injected carbon long-fiber pedal body, oversized stiff and strong axle. 12 or 16 retention blade...«
<zdobersek> blade je su u maloro
<CrazyLemon> jah.. nabavi real pedale.. ne pa neki carbon blade
<CrazyLemon> fancy ass shite :D
<zdobersek> PERFORMANCE IS COSTLY
<zdobersek> in sem zdej prisu dve uri prehitr domov
<zdobersek> in ne vem kaj delat
<CrazyLemon> pejt kupit pedala..kaj le
<zdobersek> kaj bom kupoval pedala, blade edino rabim
<zdobersek> kurcev karbon
<CrazyLemon> go titanium or go home!
<zdobersek> went home cuz didn't went titanium
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/9237/pametna_luc_ki_ve_kdaj_zavirate_in_kako_temno_je_foto_.html
<Pepelka> Pametna luč, ki ve, kdaj zavirate in kako temno je! (foto) | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka> »Kolesarite predvsem zvečer, ko je kolesarjenje precej bolj nevarno? Potem vam bo mogoče prav prišla pametna kolesarska luč.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: najdi me! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLatJSx6g2M
<Pepelka> CE runda - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Petkova Ce runda«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 8 Major Mobile Carriers Join Ubuntu Touch Advisory Group  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/j6gRg-xb2_Y/8-mobile-operators-give-backing-to-ubuntu-touch
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a si videl kako stran, kjer bi google analytics piškotki kazali direktno na google domene?
<lynxlynxlynx> (na cookiezakon.si)
<CrazyLemon> lynx tudi
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš kak primer?
<lynxlynxlynx> ker uni, ki ne, a jih ne bi smatral kot 1st party?
<lynxlynxlynx> in je potem dovolj domnevna privolitev
<CrazyLemon> lynx a jih boš prijavu? :D ker je od znanca stran pa ne bi rad da naj... :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> itak da ne
<lynxlynxlynx> svetujem drugim, pa nočem narobe
<CrazyLemon> sam zgleda da je tudi on neki popravu
<CrazyLemon> ampak Å¡e vedno je en kuki z gugla not
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<dz0ny> lynx https://github.com/dz0ny/zekom1_wordpress
<Pepelka> dz0ny/zekom1_wordpress · GitHub
<Pepelka> »zekom1_wordpress - Google Analitika skladna z ZEKOM-1«
<dz0ny> storage none je magicna zadeva
<lynxlynxlynx> to razlagam praktičnim analfabetom, tako da anonimizacija in take stvari odpadejo
<lynxlynxlynx> me bo pa mogoče kdo najel, da jim sam uredim
<dz0ny> ja tle je reseno 10% kar moras po zakonu naredit
<andrejz> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/8-mobile-operators-give-backing-to-ubuntu-touch
<Pepelka> 8 Major Mobile Carriers Join Ubuntu Touch Advisory Group
<Pepelka> »Several high-profile telecom carriers have signalled their interest in supporting Ubuntu Touch - Canonical's mobile platform.«
<andrejz> končno nekaj. mogoče pa še nekaj bo iz Ubuntu Touch
<lynxlynxlynx> najbolj mi je smešno, da "samo inšpekcijski postopek lahko ugotovi skladnost"
<lynxlynxlynx> no, v bistvu je žalostno
<andrejz> a glede piškotov?
<andrejz> kolikor razumem mora biti na strani "Da/Ne" obrazec?
<dz0ny> ne ni nujno
<dz0ny> ce nimas ivazivnih
<dz0ny> potem samo napises katere pa mas
<andrejz> samo GA je invaziven, right?
<andrejz> a kdo Å¡pila battle for wesnoth?
<CrazyLemon> oglasi so tudi invazivni..pa noben ti ne da možnost izbire :)
<andrejz> da mi da en screen
<andrejz> na moji 2 Mbit povezavi traja > 20 minut da se paketi dol stegnejo
<andrejz> kako bi prevedel "map" v Å¡pilu?
<andrejz> zemljevid ni
<dz0ny> igralna mapa
<dz0ny> karta etc
<dz0ny> iz avtokarte
<dz0ny> kjer mas izpostavljene pomembne stvari za voznjo
<dz0ny> ostalega pa ne
<anny> vsak dan ob istem Å¡anku....rekdo kdo je manku
<dz0ny> a si kej spila?
<yang> anny: edin Benc ocitno :)
<anny> eeeee...vodo z mangovim nektarjem
<dz0ny> lame
<anny> flaška je moja najljubša prijateljica
<anny> pazi, oboje je nekaj časa stalo...mislim, fermentacija pa to
<yang> heh, verjames v cudeznost flaske ?
<yang> da pijes boljso vodo
<yang> natocis jo pravtako iz pipe :)
<anny> ne, ne mislim
<yang> flaska (TM)
<anny> rabim trdnejšo flašo od tistih pollitrških z vodo iz trgovine
<yang> ok
<anny> pa moja ima 6 deci
<yang> v lekarni sem jih gledal
<yang> od 20 eur dalje
<yang> vcasih smo neke svicarke zadeve kupovali
<yang> svicarske
<anny> steklene verjetno?
<yang> ja tiste v lekarni so steklene
<yang> tite svicarske alu/camping varjanta
<yang> se na bicikel pasejo
<anny> mhm
<anny> zame steklo ni ravno optimalna izbira
<anny> ne bi zdržalo dolgo, ker mečem torbe levo desno in po biciklih
<yang> drzi
<yang> no moja sodelavka pravi, da se znotraj nje ustvarja "boljsa" voda
<yang> naj verjame kar ji pase
<dz0ny> ja mal vec njene sline je not k obicajno je se od koga druzga
<yang> ;)
<dz0ny> pa je potem mikrobiolosko okolje njej bolj domace
<yang> ja vidis, na to pa nisem pomislil
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/thermonuclear-javor.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/javor-sunset.jpg
<yang> sterna: fajn, kje je to
<yang> javor, mislim
<andrejz> čisto tako, običajna plastika + dolgo na UV svetlobi je lahko neidalno, če je pa ta trda plastika al pa steklo je pa vseeno kaj je
<andrejz> *neidealno
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/javor-krave.jpg
<yang> mu, grem ven na sprehod
<sterna> yang: cak no
<sterna> yang: https://www.google.com/maps?q=Javor,+Ljubljana,+Slovenia&sll=37.06250000000001,-95.67706800000002&sspn=77.56778280147581,103.43475269027397&t=m&dg=opt&hnear=Javor,+Slovenia&z=14
<Pepelka> Javor, Ljubljana, Slovenia - Google Maps
<andrejz> dz0ny, CrazyLemon je izvedljivo, da ti obrazec sam izračuna ceno za bukve?
<dz0ny> andrejz: to moram pa pogledat
<dz0ny> sam se mi zdi da ne
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne vem kaj se da počet z obrazcem
<andrejz> a se ti da pogledat, da vem kaj odgovorit
<dz0ny> andrejz: ne ne da se
<dz0ny> a misliš da bo kdo več kot 1 nabavil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa ne mi reč da si zdaj bike republikaš? :D
<dz0ny> kolk je stupid emphaty
<dz0ny> 34 opozoril je predvajal
<dz0ny> noro
<yang> sterna: ja tam sem se zadnjic peljal cez besnico mimo janc, ta je lepa za kolesarit
<dz0ny> meanwhile in brasil http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/fotos/2013/06/fotos-rio-tem-5-dia-de-protestos.html#F840719
<Pepelka> FOTOS: Rio tem 5º dia de protestos - fotos em Rio de Janeiro - g1
<Pepelka> »Manifestação contra qualidade dos serviços públicos começou às 17h, na região da Igreja da Candelária, no Centro.. Galeria com 126 fotos em Rio de Janeiro.«
<andrejz> dz0ny kaj pa je bila priložnost za vsa ta opozorila?
<dz0ny> zagnal program
<dz0ny> tist vaš chat
<dz0ny> se zdej se mi kazejo :P
<CrazyLemon> meni nič ne predvaja
<dz0ny> mja ist problem kot pri ubuntu twitter appu (ta novem)
<dz0ny> kjer mi vse dm pokaže za 2 leti nazaj
<andrejz> hehe
<andrejz> mislim, da pidgin teh težav nima
<dz0ny> v empathy lahko izključiš
<dz0ny> v tistem tw pa sploh ne
<andrejz> CrazyLemon ti zih že pišeš novico ;)
<andrejz> dz0ny v navodilih na https://launchpad.net/~janez-troha/+archive/ubuntu-si-welcome-daily
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si-welcome-daily : dz0ny
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1886-1: Puppet vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1886-1/
<andrejz> ti daily manjka v 1. vrstici
<dz0ny> .yt fun - carry on
<breza1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7yCLn-O-Y0
<dz0ny> andrejz: ja to je da preverim če kdo uporablja :P
<dz0ny> thx:) fixed
<andrejz> pa a bi se dalo okno malo razširiti, ker pride precej ozko glede na to, da je na levi strani stalno meni
<zdobersek> .yt home edward sharpe
<breza1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHEOF_rcND8
<dz0ny> misliš privzeto
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a pogledaš kakšna je povprečna resolucija za stran v analitiki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pravi link  za issues je https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si-welcome/issues
<Pepelka> Issues · ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si-welcome · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ubuntu-si-welcome«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne narobe tole vzet https://soundcloud.com/msmrsounds/think-of-you-1
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne morem ti povedat povprečne..ker ti ne bo dosti pomagala.. lahk pa ti povem katerih je največ :)
<CrazyLemon> 1.	1366x768
<dz0ny> ja pa izključi mobitele
<CrazyLemon> 7.	1024x768
<CrazyLemon> pa tale tudi
<CrazyLemon> stupid xchat
<dz0ny> tale je tud kul https://soundcloud.com/josef-salvat/josef-salvat-hustler
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<zdobersek> dz0ny: nisem <3
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej mal pohendli ljudi tam na obali
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/lukajuri/status/347055102152024064
<Pepelka> Twitter / lukajuri: Morda bi bilo dobro preveriti ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je teb tako dolgčas? :)
<CrazyLemon> in lol @ anti google
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj bi mi blo dolgcas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker bereš luko jurija
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: berem IP
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ne.. kr tebi bom prepustil to čast pisanja novic(e) :)
<zdobersek> a ni bil Juri SDjevc?
<dz0ny> a ni Å¡e?
<zdobersek> v parlamentu ... najbrz je se vedno
<zdobersek> kar cudi, ker tule nekdo skoz po megafonu razlaga, kuko je NPM rdeca
<zdobersek> zgleda so zacel kuverte drzat za sebe, namest da bi jih posredoval naprej do stricev in tet?
<CrazyLemon> zihr je miha
<dz0ny> tole ste slišal https://soundcloud.com/val202/rave-siddharta
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: how did you guess?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i didnt
 * CrazyLemon doesnt guess
<CrazyLemon> no..sam na izpitih
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> dz0ny, CrazyLemon v welcome appu se youtube filmčki ne prikažejo
<andrejz> Unable to load page  Problem occurred while loading the URL file://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/GeoVRqImRQ0?feature=oembed  URL cannot be shown
<zdobersek> ziher uporabljajo webkitgtk
<andrejz> čak od kje je pa noccokie prišel?
<andrejz> no kakorkoli, na strani dela, v appu pa ne
<andrejz> https://www.ubuntu.si/welcome-app/video-vodici/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Video vodiči
<CrazyLemon> andrejz no more kukijs
<CrazyLemon> in ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> src pri videih se začne z "//!
<CrazyLemon> "//"*
<CrazyLemon> pozabu sm reportat bug :)
<dz0ny> ja sej je prav
<dz0ny> če si na http potem brskalnik da http
<dz0ny> če si na https da slično
<lynxlynxlynx> pa noembed je narobe napisano
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bo bil http.. če se vedno redirecta na https :)
<dz0ny> tist je od kje prihaja url
<dz0ny> v bistvu bom dal https je bolj pravilno
<dz0ny> http iframe na https bo v ff kmalu blokiran
<CrazyLemon> edino prav
<dz0ny> aja ne klika video v appu
<dz0ny> iframe bomb je trenutno
<zdobersek> da bombb
<dz0ny> hm launchpadu se spet meša https://code.launchpad.net/~janez-troha/ubuntu-defaults-sl/12.04
<Pepelka> 12.04 : Code : ubuntu-defaults-sl
<dz0ny> kr buge pripenja od unrelated projekta
<CrazyLemon> critical :S
<BigWhale> ah ja ...
<BigWhale> https://twitter.com/BigWhale/status/347087745430216704
<Pepelka> Twitter / BigWhale: Pri komu je tole crknilo? ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<zdobersek> NSA INTERCEPTION
<zdobersek> carry on as normal.
<dz0ny> no pa tale bug report je tud kul https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142633584/buildlog.txt.gz
<dz0ny> Retrieving 'lp:ubuntu-defaults-sl' to put at '/home/buildd/build-99c709b4a6a6c4a4c142577291dd63209c018aeb/chroot-autobuild/home/buildd/work/tree/recipe-{debupstream}-0~{revno}'.
<dz0ny> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u010d' in position 171: ordinal not in range(128)
<BigWhale> dz0ny, python wtf! :>
<dz0ny> BigWhale: builder je sfukan
<zdobersek> č ftw
<marko-_-> kaj vi kaj uporabljate na linuxu ko hočete bootable usb naredit?
<zdobersek> dd
<dz0ny> shred pa dd
<marko-_-> hočem windows 7 prenest na USB. Ponavadi sem samo iso mountal, formatiral disk kot ntfs in premaknil fajle gor
<marko-_-> je Å¡lo
<andrejz> default tool - USB start disc creator al  nekaj takega
<marko-_-> zdaj pa ne gre to, ne win boot, ne tuxboot
<marko-_-> ne unetbootin
<marko-_-> ne nič
<marko-_-> in je iso fajl, kateri je bil že uporabljen
<marko-_-> in dela vse ok
<dz0ny> shred la pa popolni format
<marko-_-> ko bootam na mašini v USB dobim včasih error bootmgr.exe missing včasih pa http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=43958
<Pepelka> /boot/bcd error when trying to install Windows 7 from flash drive - Ars Technica OpenForum
<marko-_-> isto kot ta tip
<marko-_-> dz0ny, bi hotel pomagat s shredom?
<dz0ny> bios je občutljiv če je end podpis v prvih 512B diska
<marko-_-> matična in bios sta prehistorična sam podpirata
<marko-_-> usb boot opcijo
<dz0ny> v win izberi popolni format namesto hitrega
<marko-_-> misliš dama veze to?
<marko-_-> na linuxu to delam
<dz0ny> ja tested many times
<marko-_-> v gparted sem sformatiral
<marko-_-> ne vem kako bi dal full format
<dz0ny> sudo sync ko konča
<dz0ny> sudo shred /dev/device
<dz0ny> pa ne sme bit mountano nikjer
<marko-_-> dz0ny, dej po korakih no, ker mi res ni jasno zdaj kaj govoriš :) Do zdaj kaj sem delal je to, da sem v gparted formatiral ključek kot ntfs, dal boot flag in pol prenesel normalno fajle prej (seveda sem windowsov iso mountal)
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> ok tenks :D
<dz0ny> pa kar nekaj časa traja
<dz0ny> .seznam
<CrazyLemon> .yt just a touch - wolfpack
<breza1> dz0ny: iso64_ubuntu_si_btsync,LTS_posodobitve,lugos-arabic,devops
<breza1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFvYppEZ6-M
<marko-_-> dz0ny,
<marko-_-> shred: sdb: ni mogoče odpreti za pisanje: No medium found
<marko-_-> saj si rekel, da ne sme bit mountan ne
<marko-_-> sdb obstaja drugače
<dz0ny> mhm
<marko-_-> to napako  dobim
<dz0ny> drugače hitreje gre z dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<dz0ny> pa kot sudo poženi
<dz0ny> .shrani boot_sector_format dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<dz0ny> tist program k je super za usb ključke delat pa vedno pozabim
<dz0ny> pxeboot ftw
<dz0ny> marko alternativa jetudi plop
<dz0ny> zašečeš na cd,dvd, daš na mrežo itd
<dz0ny> pa ti potem deluje kot multi boot manager
<dz0ny> lahko potem bootaš z usba tud če matična ne zna
<marko-_-> nimam cdja in dvdja haha
<marko-_-> v tem je Å¡tos
<marko-_-> bom probal z dd zdej tenks
<zdobersek> jebemti ta opozorila
<marko-_-> dd: odpiramo »/dev/sdb«: No medium found
<marko-_-> ej isto
<marko-_-> zgleda mora bit mountan ključek
<marko-_-> ali
<zdobersek> na kterokol stran gres v incognito nacinu, te to stranje pricaka
<zdobersek> sranje*
<marko-_-> kukiji?
<zdobersek> kukiji.
<dz0ny> ključek že sam razdelek ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no such thing as incognito!
<marko-_-> ajaaaa
<dz0ny> mogoče sem se narobe izrazil
<marko-_-> :))
<zdobersek> local history incognito
<marko-_-> jaz sem n00b pa te nisem razumel :)
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> 0 bajtov (0 B) prepisanih, 0,000533454 s, 0,0 kB/s
<marko-_-> to je to?
<marko-_-> tak hitro?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> no zdej bi moral bit prazen usb
<dz0ny> foratiraš kot ntfs
<dz0ny> boot flag
<dz0ny> cp
<dz0ny> pa je
<marko-_-> tenksy
<marko-_-> ta dd prepiše z nulkami vse?
<dz0ny> jp če daš dev/random
<dz0ny> pa pač naključno :P
<dz0ny> shred je v bistvu bližnjica za /dev random
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> a ni /dev/random boljše
<dz0ny> v tvojem primeru je vseeno
<CrazyLemon> dd prepiše s tistim kar je v IF
<marko-_-> hjoj
<marko-_-> gparted mi kaže kot da je 3gb zasedeno pa ni nič
<marko-_-> pa pol sem dal format pa ni htelo, sem ga odmountal zdaj pa ga noče  mountat
<marko-_-> tudi če fizično odstranim lol
<marko-_-> kere jebene scene ej, zakon :D
<marko-_-> odstranim pa dam nazaj not*
<dz0ny> sync je vedno dobro pred čimerkoli
<marko-_-> zakaj?
<dz0ny> ker te usb zadeve so fishy
<dz0ny> to pomeni vse kar je v bufferjih zapiši na diske
<dz0ny> recimo nautilus ti bo povedal da je kopiranje končano v resnici bo va kernel > usb krmilnik še kar pisal
<dz0ny> ti daš ven
<dz0ny> pa maš borked usb
<dz0ny> ali pa funkcija varno odstrani
<CrazyLemon> zato pa moraš lučko spremljat :p
<dz0ny> pri usbju je tako da za pisanje ponavadi skrbi host
<dz0ny> nima predpomnilnika
<dz0ny> etc
<dz0ny> ta problem reši emmc
<dz0ny> sam to je dražje
<dz0ny> zato na ključkih ne najdeš
<dz0ny> kakšne embedded zadeva pa majo to
<marko-_-> ko ga zdaj hočem mountat v nautilusu mi napiše no object for d-bus interface
<dz0ny> rebootaj pc
<marko-_-> bom, ker Å¡e mi je touchpad crknil
<marko-_-> god damn it
<marko-_-> 7exec reboot now
<marko-_-> e
<marko-_-> h
<dz0ny> dfk kej mam jaz v kodi ta č
<dz0ny> sej vem da je bzr neuporabna zadeva sam vseeno
<dz0ny> ah po file
<dz0ny> jao jao
<zdobersek> čao čao
<dz0ny> :)
<andrejz> mislim, da je zdaj vsebina welcome app do konca napisana
<dz0ny> no sam appa še nekaj časa ne bo
<dz0ny> launchpad ne mara č-jev pa ne zna prnest izvorne kode potem
<dz0ny> torej no autorun
<dz0ny> .yt Andy Bull - Keep On Running
<breza1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmsSXJS8sVM
<andrejz> bbl
<dz0ny> jaz grem v horizontalo
<dz0ny> ln
<dz0ny> pa true blood pogledat
<marko-_-> torej
<marko-_-> sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1; sudo sync <-- kaj točno tukaj?
<marko-_-> dz0ny, ping
<dz0ny> sudo sync je vse
<marko-_-> na kurac mi gre ko uporabljam za touchpad neki glidepoint driver ki je bil konvertan s rpm paketa v deb in včasih se kar zahakla
<marko-_-> in crkne
<marko-_-> in dobesedno sam reboot pomaga zgleda o_0
<marko-_-> ok hvala
<dz0ny> btw če ti n bo delolvalo tak kot mora poizkusi še z random
<marko-_-> evo zdaj sem izvršil tisto, v sekundi je bilo konec
<dz0ny> mhm 512B je malo
<marko-_-> zdaj pa v gparted formatiram kot ntfs in nastavim boot flag pol pa sam premaknem fajle pa sudo umount sdb1
<dz0ny> mhm
<marko-_-> hvala :D
<dz0ny> pa razdelek moraš ustvarit seveda prej
<marko-_-> je narejen že
<dz0ny> ln
<marko-_-> sem odprl gparted mi je našlo sdb in pol razdelek sdb1 ki ima ntfs filesystem in porabljeno 38.35mb
<marko-_-> to ziher ni okej, ne?
<marko-_-> evo kopira. Bomo vidli vseeno kaj bo
<marko-_-> sej dejansko vedno ko sem delal windows bootable USB nikoli ni Å¡lo v prvo
<marko-_-> pa sem recimo metodo isto ponovil pa je pol Å¡lo
<marko-_-> ne vem kaj so to za fore
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40345/#p40345
<marko-_-> error file /boot/grub/i368-pc/normal.mod not found
<marko-_-> kar nekaj :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Bundle With Android 6 Launches, Brings Fractal To Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/oDZkbvuHJbk/hubmel-bundel-for-android-6-rears-into-view
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40346/#p40346
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-19
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40347/#p40347
<andrejz> jutro
<andrejz> dz0ny, zdaj se v welcome appu youtube linki odprejo v novih zavihkih v privzetem brskalniku
<dz0ny> andrejz ja iframe bomb :)
<dz0ny> je že popravljeno
<dz0ny> samo kaj ko launchapd nč ne builda
<andrejz> aha ok
<andrejz> men tud timeouta zdajle
<andrejz> sporoči, ko bo zbuildalo, da preizkusim
<dz0ny> u očitno je zbuildalo ob 3 ponoči
<dz0ny> posodbi in bi moralo biti ok
<andrejz> to je zdaj OK, mam pa že drugo vprašanje :)
<andrejz> če v uporabnih programih klikneš na sliko, se ti odpre večja slika, vendar se potem ne da iti nazaj (zapreti slike)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> 1. Ne dovolim povečanja slike, 2. sliko odprev v modalnem oknu
<dz0ny> 3. podstran za program
<dz0ny> jaz bi dal Å¡e apt://imeprograma povezavo
<dz0ny> da lahko takoj namestiš
<andrejz> kje pa dobiš te apt linke
<dz0ny> tko kot so v apt
<dz0ny> samo namest apt-get dapš apt://
<andrejz> se pravi recimo apt://wine
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> bom zamenjal ui welcome appa
<dz0ny> samo proti večeru
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> dz0ny a moraš met kakšen dodaten program nameščen, da apt:// dela?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> požene kar je na sistemu
<dz0ny> če maš synapitcs
<dz0ny> potem to
<dz0ny> če maš usc
<dz0ny> potem usc
<andrejz> hja, meni chromium reče da ne prepozna linka in ali naj odprem ustrezen program xdg-open apt://gimp
<andrejz> kliknem OK pa mi odpre novo okno v chromiumu
<andrejz> a je možno, da so se mi default appi skvarli?
<andrejz> oz kateri app naj odpre
<andrejz> zdajle sem na lubuntu in mam lubuntu software center gor (ki naj bi to odpiral, IMO)
<dz0ny> ➜ ~>xdg-open apt://gimp
<dz0ny> ➜ ~>2013-06-19 09:03:10,972 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app
<dz0ny> pri tebi bi moral lsc
<dz0ny> glede dual isota je tako
<dz0ny> da samodejnega zaznavanja ni
<dz0ny> imaš na razpolago boot 32 ali 64
<dz0ny> druga stvar na dvdju sta fizično 2 isota
<dz0ny> eden 64 drug 32
<dz0ny> to pomeni da odpade windows install
<dz0ny> lahko se pa da orodje s katerim narediš ključek
<dz0ny> recimo lili
<dz0ny> .sporoči marko-_- http://rufus.akeo.ie/ windows usb thingy
<Pepelka> Rufus - Create bootable USB drives the easy way
<dz0ny> andrejz: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Pepelka> LinuxLive USB Creator
<Pepelka> »LinuxLive USB Creator - Easily create Live USB«
<dz0ny> andrejz: decide :)
<dz0ny> al mamo samo 32bit
<dz0ny> al oboje :)
<andrejz> dz0ny meni xdg-open apt://gimp napiše odprto je bilo novo okno brskalnika
<andrejz> kje lahko spremenim to nastavitev?
<andrejz> brb
<dz0ny> privzeti programi
<dz0ny> .shrani win/nix_usb_maker http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Pepelka> Rufus - Create bootable USB drives the easy way
<zdobersek> oldie, ampak prvic vidim http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDeG4S-mJts
<Pepelka> Hitler uses git - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Hitler learns about git. The hard way.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Katero linux distribucijo izbrati  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40348/#p40348
<andrejz> evo linki so popravljeni, dz0ny
<andrejz> mogoče bi bilo treba še velikost slikic malo poenotit, drugače pa naj bi blo to to
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Acookook: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40349/#p40349
<miha> http://www.finance.si/glasovanje2781
<Pepelka> Finance.si
<Pepelka> »Največji slovenski poslovno - borzni portal«
<dz0ny> andrejz: ne rabiš z css bom prisilil
<andrejz> ok, kul
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Oracle Releases Java 7 Update 25 (7u25) With 40 Critical Security Updates, Ubuntu PPA Updated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ORtu8Z764Ds/oracle-releases-java-7-update-25-7u25.html
<sasa84> kje je lepi miha ?
<miha> sasa84: na malci sm bil :(
<sasa84> miha, pa kaj je blo narobe?
<sasa84> oooo lordi ;)
 * sasa84 si v tej vročini predstavlja LorD_DDooM v ubuntu hlačkah...
 * yang se je za danes nagledal punc v (ne)ubuntu hlackah v mestu
<sasa84> ooo, packonko yang :P
<yang> pismo je vroce
<miha> sasa84: ja en od Å¡efov me kaznuje, ker mam facebook odprt
<miha> že drugič :D
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo za kak android widget ki kaže temperaturo cpuja?
<yang> miha: rabis openvpn :) ?
<sasa84> miha, a to ti je šef napisu, d si najlepši v cerknem? :D
<miha> sasa84: da
<miha> ta drug pa lajku to
<sasa84> a te ma na fbju? morm kej tazga napisat pol...d je sam resnico povedu :P
<miha> sasa84: ni resnica. poleg tega, da se ne maram, je tud konkurenca huda
<miha> yang: mel sm browser odprt s facebook tabom aktivn
<yang> ;)
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: ne rabiš si predstavljat, samo g+ spremljaj :P
<sasa84> oh lordi, Å¡e ob treh zjutri grem gledat g+ :P
<miha> a punce so tud na g+
<LorD_DDooM> Na g+ so samo takul punce
<miha> yang: drugač pa bolj kot vpn (ki si ga moram spet postavit) bi rabu kak free hosting za projekt :)
<miha> sam so mal specifične zahteve :)
<yang> miha: hjah
<yang> miha: kaj pa kaksen dedi server da najames ?
 * miha socialc :)
<yang> al pa VPS, VPSji so poceni
<miha> sm mislu da maš kej za donirat :)
<yang> hm
<yang> mam kar zasedene zadeve trenutno zal
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, sem šla g+ pošreft... zdej maš oreng bradico :P
<miha> mhm
<yang> morda ma sterna kej
<yang> miha: dobro ce je samo spletna stran z bolj malo traffica, bi se dalo kaj zmeniti
<yang> napisi na privat kaj rabis
<miha> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.formias.gentian večino kode za tor "REST" messenger mam narejene, sam trenutno ni aktivna, ker nimam primernih serverjev. zdj server za server list in za google cloud messangin bom sam postavu. sama hramba sporočil bi bla boljš na serverju, kjer nism neposredno povezan :)
<Pepelka> Gentian - Encrypted SMS - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<Pepelka> »Encrypted SMS communicationWARNING: This is experimental software. Use it at your own risk.Users must exchange their public keys (export identity: using QR code o...«
<miha> tk da trenutn je aktivno trenutn sam SMS
<miha> zdj ko je prisma tolk aktualna je pravi čas :$
<yang> aha
<yang> no napis mi kok cesa rabis na privat
<sasa84> miha, lej kakšn slavospev si dobu na fbju
<miha> :$
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3418SeWZfQ
<Pepelka> JavaZone 2013: Javapocalypse - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"It's supposed to write once, run everywhere. But it's more like write once, ruin everything..." http://www.javazone.no — Join thousands of developers at Jav...«
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_2013-06-19-15-50-37.png          prekleti sosedje
<dz0ny> kaj bi bil rad na svojemu kanalu?
<CrazyLemon> rad bi vse ostale skenslal :>
<dz0ny> kaj čakaš?
<CrazyLemon> včeraj so vsi bili na kanalih 3-13
<CrazyLemon> in lepo dam js svoj wifi na 1ko..in uživam
<CrazyLemon> danes pa spet same crap
<dz0ny> sami geeki potem :P
<CrazyLemon> ravno to.. niso :)
<CrazyLemon> mi pa gre na jetra ker tip je stran cca 15m ..pa lovim njegov wifi bolš kot svoj :)
<dz0ny> aja hm pol avtomatika to dela
<dz0ny> kaj maš pa ti
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ti siolovi modemi lahk naštimaš da sam najde kanal :)
<dz0ny> siol modem maš?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> to baje slabo lovi
<CrazyLemon> ne lovi bog ve kako..je pa zanesljiv.. če se le kdo drug ne usede na isti kanal :)
<CrazyLemon> siesta time
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a spet? :P
<sasa84> sej si Å¡ele vstal :\
<sasa84> .vreme raek
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 31.9°C @19.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza1> ARSO: Ilirska Bistrica (415m): 31.5°C @19.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza1> Rakek: 31.18°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:21, Sončni zahod: 20:56:04
<breza1> Skrad: 34.81°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:38, Sončni zahod: 20:52:47
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 23°C @19.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza1> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza1> Hrib-Loski Potok: 31.71°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:06, Sončni zahod: 20:54:29
<dz0ny> yp nevihta je bla
<dz0ny> zdej pa sept žge in je kot v savni
<sasa84> dz0ny, nevihto ste mel?
<dz0ny> jp bada bada bum
<dz0ny> big bada ba da bum
<dz0ny> sej ve v dolin pa nič :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Minor Updates Arrive in LibreOffice 4.0.4 Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TtHQlseC7Bc/minor-updates-arrive-in-libreoffice-4-0-4-release
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Linux Deepin 12.12 Released With New Desktop Environment, More [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/W7-TdMwSjNk/linux-deepin-1212-released-with-new.html
<CrazyLemon> sup
<CrazyLemon> lynx evo Å¡e en primer bl znane strani http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2013061905928727    loadajo vse od gugla do dailymail.co.uk ..skratka ogromno tega :)
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: FOTO: Hotelske sobe z najlepšimi razgledi na svetu
<Pepelka> »Od reke Temze do pristanišča v Sydneyu – te nepozabne razglede iz hotelskih sob so v elitni letalski reviji ...«
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<lynxlynxlynx> včeri sem slučajno našel eno, ki sesula portal
<lynxlynxlynx> 20 letni cookie, torej čez konec unix time-a :)
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> nice :D
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: a sej dom model uporablja non unix zapis časa
<dz0ny> kako bi potemtakem sesul čas v leto 3045?
<dz0ny> edni problem je int limit v js
<CrazyLemon> vecer recimo te prav sili da klikneš v redu..ker drugače okno ne zgine
<lynxlynxlynx> ugibam pač, ker je dejansko crknilo na vrstici, kjer je obdelovalo čas
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko pa v filtru
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa že popravljeno
<yang> CrazyLemon: hm ne vem v kerga od unih hotelov bi sel, razmisljam...
<CrazyLemon> yang patagonija, indija, london, SF pa pogled na vulkan
<CrazyLemon> drugo je kr neki ..eiffelov stolp..who cares :)
<yang> aja tistega sem ze videl, prav imas
<yang> mislim, da bi se odlocil za Taj Mahal
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2IyRJEjyFK0/UcHDh7BV83I/AAAAAAABXxU/vool_cwq0HQ/w1046-h696-p-o/TGP_4507.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> what?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<lynxlynxlynx> preview je tko speštan, da sem vidu bonus
<CrazyLemon> kak preview? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> quassel ma mouseover preview za linke
<CrazyLemon> Izpit bo od 13:10 do 13:40
<CrazyLemon> oh happy times
<dz0ny> pol urce
<dz0ny> kaj pa maš to?
<dz0ny> aja ustni
<dz0ny> hihi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pisni :)
<CrazyLemon> pisni ki predstavlja ustni
<dz0ny> kalkulator maš
<dz0ny> ker tale bo huda pri 30+
<dz0ny> pa odvisnk kolk vas je
<dz0ny> :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nobenga kalkulatorja ..sam pisalo :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-20
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1887-1: OpenStack Swift vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1887-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40350/#p40350
<dz0ny> jutro
<andrejz> dz0ny output.iso je le 1.6 MB velik
<dz0ny> mhm
<andrejz> a to je "by design" ?
<dz0ny> to je samo test da se vid ce boot dela vsepovsod
<andrejz> aha, ok :)
<dz0ny> pa se en meni bom dal
<dz0ny> kjer bos lahko pognal silex pa recovery
<dz0ny> tako da se izkoristi tisti dvd
<andrejz> samo, da ne bo preveč možnosti, da ne bodo ljudje preveč wtf??!
<dz0ny> ne na prvi strani
<dz0ny> pod f7
<andrejz> ok, super
<dz0ny> drugace deluje isto kot vanilia
<dz0ny> ednia stvar je da ne deluje na uefi
<dz0ny> ker nimam kljucev zapodpisat
<andrejz> kateri sistemi majo uefi? a to so ti ta novi z win8?
<andrejz> drugače je kar se tiče pisanja strani stvar več ali manj končana, vsaj za začetno fazo (razen če ma še kdo kakšen popravek ali mini idejo)
<andrejz> pa očitno je treba boljša navodila za zapisovanje CD-jev
<andrejz> tiskar poskuša DVD-je zapisat pa mu do zdaj dela 1/11
<andrejz> ;)
<miha> jutro
<dz0ny> ja upam da ne peče z nero :P
<dz0ny> pa pečt ga je treba na 1x-2x hitrosti
<miha> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/peeshkot/idfkeeahcifaocjonphgjmpmmfonahle
<Pepelka> Chrome Web Store - Peeshkot
<Pepelka> »Get rid of annoying EU cookie law notices and automatically opt-in where needed.«
<miha> haha kul
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1009732_518545178200493_2096085729_n.jpg
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 27.5°C @20.06.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Rakek: 30.44°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:32, Sončni zahod: 20:56:19
<yang> haha miha dobra
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27.5°C @20.06.2013 10:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 29.49°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:10:44, Sončni zahod: 20:56:36
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a ta izpit maš danes?
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 27.3°C @20.06.2013 11:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 31.24°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:17, Sončni zahod: 20:54:44
<yang> dzony a je se kaj padalcev videt na racni gori
<dz0ny> nvm nisem v dolini
<yang> no, vozis se pa mimo
<dz0ny> :) samo me ne zanima
<miha> !g what what
<Pepelka> Samwell - "What What (In the Butt)" - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU
<miha> :ppp !g geak watch
<Pepelka> GEAK Watch: Prva prava pametna ročna ura! - Računalniške novice http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/geak-watch-prva-prava-pametna-rocna-ura.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny danes je bil izpit ja :)
<CrazyLemon> prva ura my ass.. prva za katero so slišali pri R-N :)
<sasa84> Å¡el izpit CrazyLemon ? ;)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: passe?
<dz0ny> itak vse je rešil :)
<dz0ny> kolk je blo prav bodo pa povedali
<dz0ny> :P
<sasa84> lol dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdobersek dz0ny odjavil sem se :D
<CrazyLemon> nism bil ravno prepričan da lahk naredim..tko da sm raje prišparal par stotakov in se odjavil :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :\
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj si pa imel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh..statistiko :)
<sasa84> uf CrazyLemon ...tole je menda zoprno za crknt :\
<dz0ny> v bistvu eni majo radi samo jaz tud ne
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm.. mislim da se ane.. sam ne če imaš zaje.. profesorja kateri želi da prepišeš to kar je na prosojnicah :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pa ostali a se vam da tist iso potestirat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zvečer me spomni..zdaj je 2 hot za matranje apuja :D
<dz0ny> :) https://github.com/progrium/dokku
<Pepelka> progrium/dokku · GitHub
<dz0ny> meh
<Pepelka> »dokku - Docker powered mini-Heroku in less than 100 lines of Bash«
<dz0ny> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si-boot/blob/master/output.iso
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si-boot/output.iso at master · ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si-boot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to ubuntu-si-boot development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> ma kdo maca
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ma
<miha> a slovenski iso bo?
<dz0ny> mhm, mislim je že
<miha> in kak je namen tega?
<dz0ny> an knjiga je kjer bo zraven dvd
<andrejz> @miha: namen je, da novinci lažje najdejo pomoč
<sasa84> bogi CrazyLemon :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah.. bom že naredu - prej ali slej :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, avgusta? a pa pogoje za višji letnik maš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nč več..ker so spremenili pogoje novembra ko sm že izbral predmete v oktobru :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..čez dva tedna je nov rok
<sasa84> a pol nimaš pogojev?
<sasa84> mah :S
<dz0ny> kaj potem plan 2015?
<CrazyLemon> ma lahk je plan 2014.. sam potrebujem nekaj tisočakov :)     ena produktivna zima pa je diploma
<yang> raje pejt malo v ameriko, bos mel vec od tega, sluzbe itak ne bos dobil
<CrazyLemon> v ameriki bi se sam zredil
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa sedaj delaš
<slax0r> lolj...zakaj pa v ameriko?
<yang> pol pejt pa v indijo pa samo banane jej
<CrazyLemon> https://raam.cvs-mobile.com/
<CrazyLemon> baloh bo kmalu na cilju
<CrazyLemon> "kmalu" :)
<slax0r> avstrijc je baje že zmagal ne?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je zmagal
<CrazyLemon> je pa na cilju
<CrazyLemon> niso štartali istočasno..tko da ne vem zdaj kdo je prvi
<CrazyLemon> ja..zmagal je
<CrazyLemon> 7dni 22ur
<CrazyLemon> baloh bo srečen če bo 5.
<slax0r> zmagal je ja, ker sem danes zjutraj poslusal na radiu
<slax0r> jodlari celi srecni
<CrazyLemon> dobr je bil..25.1 km/h povprečje
<sterna> premal nutele
<yang> mater je mraz, pretiravajo s klimo
<dz0ny> huh spet bo nevihta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lucky bastard :)
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<dz0ny> ja sam pol je k savna
<breza> ARSO: Murska Sobota (186.7m): 33.4°C @20.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Murska Sobota: 35.00°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:01:35, Sončni zahod: 20:52:33
<dz0ny> uff
<slax0r> bah!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ah kje.. kmalu bo noč :)
<slax0r> me je ze minil it domov
<slax0r> za tujino tut dela?
<CrazyLemon> tudi v lj je bilo ob 12ih 34°
<dz0ny> slax0r: ja
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 33.9°C @20.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 33.41°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:10:44, Sončni zahod: 20:56:36
<slax0r> .vreme graz
<breza> ARSO: Slovenj Gradec (444m): 32°C @20.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Mestna Občina Slovenj Gradec: 34.02°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:06:40, Sončni zahod: 20:56:10
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: državo še zraven :P
<CrazyLemon> .vreme graz india
<CrazyLemon> :p
<breza> Graz, Austria: 27.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/India__IN/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/INXX0128_f.html
<slax0r> india :D
<slax0r> .vreme graz austria
<breza> ARSO: Slovenj Gradec (444m): 32°C @20.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Mestna Občina Slovenj Gradec: 34.01°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:06:40, Sončni zahod: 20:56:10
<slax0r> idiot |-(
<sterna> m?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r vidiš da je bolš indija :P
<slax0r> ja, vsaj v tujini prikaže :P
<dz0ny> .vreme celovec, Avstrija
<breza> Klagenfurt-Land District, Austria: 32.22°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Klagenfurt__AT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/AUXX0037_f.html
<dz0ny> .vreme gradec avstrija
<breza> ARSO: Slovenj Gradec (444m): 32°C @20.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Mestna Občina Slovenj Gradec: 34.02°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:06:40, Sončni zahod: 20:56:10
<dz0ny> mja wtf
<dz0ny> .vreme gradec, avstrija
<breza> ARSO: Slovenj Gradec (444m): 32°C @20.06.2013 16:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Mestna Občina Slovenj Gradec: 34.01°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:06:40, Sončni zahod: 20:56:10
<CrazyLemon> .vreme graz, slovakia
<breza> Graz, Austria: 32.78°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Graz__AT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/AUXX0008_f.html
<CrazyLemon> oh..graz slovakia je +5°v primerjavi graz india
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> ne, saj je poiskal v AT :P
<dz0ny> ja sam za indijo ni
<dz0ny> je kr prikazal indijo
<dz0ny> torej google reverse geo ni 100%
<slax0r> mogoce pa je kak graz tudi v indiji :O
<dz0ny> radio student stran ne dela?
<slax0r> http://www.isup.me/
<Pepelka> Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/video-poglejte-kako-si-morajo-gasilci-utirati-pot-do-kraja-nesrece.html       tole je pa un f'in believable
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Poglejte, kako si morajo naši gasilci utirati pot do kraja nesreče!
<Pepelka> »"Bilo je katastrofalno. Za tiste tri ali štiri kilometre smo potrebovali skoraj 15 minut," nam je zaupal gasilec Urban Korenč, član ekipe, ki je v torek sodelovala pri reševanju na primorski avtocesti. Objavljamo posnetek njihove vožnje na kraj nesreče.«
<sterna> a folk ne zna vozt al kaj
<slax0r> mja
<slax0r> je pa tudi res da so naše avtoceste tako siroke kot v avstriji regionalke..
<sterna> tle to ocitno ni bil problem.
<CrazyLemon> kamioni so f'in pain in the ass..k jih boli k...
<CrazyLemon> in se tko tudi postavijo na cesti
<dz0ny> .stran google.si
<dz0ny> .stran mimovrste.com
<breza> mimovrste.com(91.199.161.52) looks UP from here.
<dz0ny> .stran radiostudent.si
<breza> radiostudent.si(91.185.195.203) looks DOWN from here.
<sterna> ne dela radio student
<sterna> in dons najbrz se ne bo
<dz0ny> that bad?
<dz0ny> .stran airtime.radiostudent.si
<breza> airtime.radiostudent.si(null) looks DOWN from here.
<sterna> dz0ny: ne vem ce bom sploh dobil vse podatke z diskov
<sterna> ampak delam na tem
<sterna> hopefully today
<CrazyLemon> EMP attack? :)
<dz0ny> hw raid je vsega kriv
<dz0ny> al misliš da so diski dejansko krivi
<sterna> ne, raid kontroler je tecn
<sterna> zdej kopiram kar lahko predn rebootam
<sterna> po rebootu bom pa poskusu se ostalo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a mamo kakšno mailing listo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mamo
<CrazyLemon> sam se ne uporablja :D
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu-si mailing list
<Pepelka> Ubuntu-si Info Page - Ubuntu Mailing Lists https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> aja..admin ni znan :D
<dz0ny> BigWhale: verjetno
<dz0ny> pa sam ti pošiljaš :P
<dz0ny> no tiste dva arhiva k sem pogledal
<dz0ny> v bistvu rabmim nekma napisat da naj folk testira iso
<dz0ny> pa kam najpošlje rezultate
<dz0ny> lol https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-si/2012-April/000010.html
<Pepelka> UPS Delivery Confirmation Alert; Wed, 25 Apr 2012 11:25:32 +0100
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny forum pa je :)
<dz0ny> admin sekcija
<CrazyLemon> ali pa napišeš novico
<CrazyLemon> pa se pod novico komentira :>
<dz0ny> ne tist je preveč javno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :)  sej je vse na githubu.. a to ni preveč javno :D
<dz0ny> ne problem je ker testira folk k ne ve kaj počne pa še kej formatira zraven
<dz0ny> al pa ne zna postopka boota itd
<slax0r> in?
<slax0r> si svoj comp zjebe...
<dz0ny> ja smo mel k je eden dobesedno vzel sudo rm -rf /
<slax0r> njegov problem
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj smo to meli? ker eni pač ne morejo da ne bi trollali :) ane zdobersek
<zdobersek> :/
<slax0r> sam svaka vam cast da se vam ljubi z temi kekci ukvarjat :)
<CrazyLemon> ti si sam lubosumen :))
<dz0ny> hm pepelka ne dela več?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: si-ubuntu-iso  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40351/#p40351
<dz0ny> aha :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon, js?
<zdobersek> jst znam delat s kekci!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja..ker se ne ukvarjamo s tabo :p
<slax0r> hehe, zaenkrat se ne potrebujem pomoci v linuxu :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mam boljši logo kot je ta trenutno
<CrazyLemon> brez belega ozadja pri listu
<CrazyLemon> če rabiš .svg povej :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol ure sem se igral da sem naklikal barve
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMQhpkJqMiI
<Pepelka> Scrubs Turk- It's SO HOT - YouTube
<dz0ny> k mora bit indeksirano
<Pepelka> »Turk is too hot.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prav prijetno je :)
<dz0ny> če se ti da uredi pcx datoteke https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si-boot/commit/af3d3f049ff7d3a00f451f844012c9e83ce023d9
<Pepelka> Branding in siltaz · af3d3f0 · ubuntu-si/ubuntu-si-boot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Contribute to ubuntu-si-boot development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<dz0ny> shraniš paleto barv
<dz0ny> pretvoriš v rgb
<dz0ny> urediš
<dz0ny> pretvoriš v indexed
<dz0ny> shraniš
<CrazyLemon> pcx sux
<dz0ny> neak fora je k ne sme bit več kot 32kb
<dz0ny> drugače bi dal png :)
<slax0r> meh
<slax0r> have fun
<slax0r> \o
<dz0ny> zdobersek: weechat ma v dev za websocket podporo :P
<dz0ny> al še vedno prisegaš na znc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa uporabljaš za urejanje tega pcxa
<dz0ny> gimp
<zdobersek> dz0ny: znc, ceprav stvar zacne propadat, ko internet parkrat ven vrze
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tole je obup
<CrazyLemon> tko poslabša sliko da kr glava boli
<CrazyLemon> a je tole sranje 8bitno al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> naj bo tko kot je.. ni vredno glavobola :)
<zdobersek> ... kokr statistika.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja 256 barv lahko daš :P
<dz0ny> zato ti pa pravim da sem pol ure klikal
<dz0ny> da sem naklikal vse relavantne barve
<dz0ny> ene 20 min sem rabil da sem ugotovil kma gimp skrije barvno paleto
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma niso barve problem..problem je ko importam not svg ali png logo zgleda kot da ga je nekdo pogrizel
<dz0ny> sej ti pravim moraš prvo v rgb pretvorit
<dz0ny> preden uvažaš svg
<CrazyLemon> sej je rgb
<CrazyLemon> aja..pcx moram v rgb dat?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> pa shrani prej barvno palwto
<dz0ny> paleto
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/splashTest.pcx    dej poglej če je kul
<dz0ny> mhm sam mal višje moraš
<CrazyLemon> kok px
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> kok sovražim ta pcx
<dz0ny> kul bo
<dz0ny> sam pushni gor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny boš kr ti pushal.. ko popravim :)
<CrazyLemon> če mi ne bi gimp crashal bi bilo tudi fajn :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nov .pcx je up..na enakem linku
<dz0ny> Å¡e blank popravi
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa že pretiravaš :p
<lynxlynxlynx> businessweek.com · The whole company seems to feed off CEO Tom Preston-Werner's cocksure...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/blankTest.pcx
<lynxlynxlynx> morš bit zbran
<CrazyLemon> thats quite a cocksure
<dz0ny> ja dva fajla sta
<dz0ny> eden je vidn 5s drug ves cad
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tist tvoj output.iso ne gre downloadat
<dz0ny> view raw
<dz0ny> pa ti ga da
<CrazyLemon> ampak ga ne :)
<CrazyLemon> error: blob too big or smth like that
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1888-1: Mesa vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1888-1/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zajeb
<dz0ny> nisi orginalne barvne sheme spravu
<dz0ny> so sprane barve
<zdobersek> blame it on sour sour lemons!
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtisk0-mY_0
<Pepelka> Samsung PREMIERE 2013 Livestream - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join us live at Samsung PREMIERE 2013 from Earls Court Exhibition Centre in London where we will unveil the next-generation products. Livestream begins at 19...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisem nikjer najdu možnosti za to.. zato tudi nisem :D
<dz0ny> mal je jeba
<dz0ny> če se ti da
<dz0ny> ker potem ne morem uproabit sploh
<dz0ny> postopek je tak
<dz0ny> dvakrat odpreš sliko
<dz0ny> isto
<dz0ny> eno pretvoriš v rgb
<dz0ny> potem jo pretvoriš v rgb
<dz0ny> sam zbereš zadnjo možnost
<dz0ny> to je paleta
<dz0ny> tam ti pokaže paleto od druge odprte slike
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> misliš ko jo pretvorim v indeksirano
<CrazyLemon> izberem paleto druge slike
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sem ti rekel da je hack zadeva
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/i7DD
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 20:16:59 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> sam moraš un moj orginal
<dz0ny> ne te svoje ker tam so že borked barve
<CrazyLemon> sej mam
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dont you worry child
<dz0ny> pol se bova pa še git naučila, child :)
<CrazyLemon> i think not :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny same link update .pcx's
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://screencloud.net/v/xZKZ ?
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 20:31:51 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp.. to je pač tvoja barvna paleta :)
<dz0ny> ja dodaj tiste barve okol no
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..zoomiraš v .pcx 600x480 na to velikost? kaj pa pričakuješ od rasterske slike
<dz0ny> tist k pr men
<zdobersek> a je sistem 4K-ready?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ce mas 4k zaslon lahko testiraš
<dz0ny> yang evo merilne hiške http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/45820_506938006018700_1649859480_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1649859480
<yang> ;)
<yang> dz0ny: a to je pri vas
<yang> zdaj bi blo fino kje tkole bit
<yang> ne pa na +35
<dz0ny> ja tole je bilo pozimi še neke stopničke so
<dz0ny> zunaj je sicer 20 stopinj samo notri je pa too much
<yang> hm
<yang> cak
<yang> kdaj je 20 stopinj
<dz0ny> zdej je 20 stopinj
<zdobersek> te pa stopi ven
<zdobersek> med medvede
<sterna> tle je tut kr ok temperatura
<sterna> mam pa vse ventilatorje na max
<yang> dobro glede na to da je najbolj mrzel konec slovenije, verjetno pozimi vsi s termoforji spite
<sterna> a babno polje
<yang> ja
<sterna> tam mim sm se mislu pelat z morja grede
<sterna> pa zdej ne bo nic :|
<yang> jst pa bi sel 1x poleti tja
<yang> me zanima kako je
<yang> sploh ce mate 20 stopinj kadar je tu 35
<yang> to je boljs kt morje
<dz0ny> ja samo to je zvecer
<yang> kr tam kampiraj kak teen sterna
<dz0ny> ne cez dan
<yang> teden
<sterna> yang: ne morm nikamor k mi je array odnesl
<sterna> mogoce v septembru
<yang> oh sment
<yang> kako ti je pa raid failal lahko
<yang> a je strela ruknila
<sterna> uh, bom enkrat razlozu :)
<sterna> ne
<sterna> zamenu sm broken disk, ene 10 ur po zacetku rebuilda je pa vse umrl
<yang> sterna: dans sem sel na falafel
<sterna> in blo cist corrupted ko sm prsu do masine
<sterna> kr massivelty
<sterna> massively
<yang> sterna: pa kupil sem nekaj chilija, po 1 eur mas zacimbe na trubarjevi, ce bos kaj domacga rabil
<sterna> vem ja
<msev-tablet> www.cnx-software.com/2013/06/20/beyond-semiconductor-announces-ba21-processor-core/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+cnx-software%2Fblog+%28CNXSoft+-+Embedded+Software+Development%29
<sterna> sam ze mam domace doma
<sterna> k sm s kmetov
<yang> no potem pa kupi kak chilly
<sterna> tut mam
<sterna> pa napise se chili :)
<sterna> brb
<dz0ny> msev-tablet: hm na sliki je fpga
<dz0ny> al ne znajo novinarji slikc dajat
<dz0ny> yang: chilly je intimno milo :P
<yang> dz0ny: aja tocno
<yang> dz0ny: no unga ne kupujem
<dz0ny> :)
<msev-tablet> Slovenska kvaliteta
<dz0ny> msev-tablet: a si kaj zraven?
<dz0ny> msev-tablet: drugače na fpga se da vsak cpu implementacijo poganjat pa testirat
<dz0ny> problem je potem ko daš to na silicijevo jedro
<dz0ny> yang imaš mogoče kak server z 2gb prostora
<yang> joj
<yang> kaj pa rabis
<yang> a nimate vi tam na ubuntu serveru
<yang> kaj placa ekstra
<dz0ny> iso bi rabil za interno izmenjavo naložit
<dz0ny> tam je ftp pa 200mb
<yang> aha
<yang> ja bom ti naredil en ACC
<yang> za kok casa pa rabis to
<dz0ny> en teden
<yang> ok
<dz0ny> tolk da tiskar dobi pa prenese
<dz0ny> pada mi potestiramo
<dz0ny> pa da mi potestiramo
<yang> ok
<yang> mal pocaki lih neki se menim ti nardim kasneje
<dz0ny> ok, thx
<dz0ny> ce kdo rab vpn server https://privacy.cryptoseal.com/ za 5$ na mesec
<dz0ny> us/uk based
<dz0ny> koda za 50% popust hn50hnaeS6SaeR
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/06/concern-about-how-google-glass-works-goes-international dat egg
<Pepelka> Concern about how Google Glass works goes international | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Google faces questions about how it'll keep Glass from turning too creepy.«
<msev-tablet> Mal mi zaspi pa kuj z irca padem
<msev-tablet> Ne nimam vez z unimi
<msev-tablet> Ampak zgleda zanimiv
<msev-tablet> ...se pa ukvarjam trenutno z enimi stm32 autopiloti :)
<dz0ny> cortexm3 ?
<msev-tablet> Dobis za 15 eur f3diacovery
<msev-tablet> Discovery
<msev-tablet> K ga potem kot avtopilot uporabm
<dz0ny> a to so že cortex m4
<dz0ny> zanimivo
<msev-tablet> Oboje
<msev-tablet> F3 in f4 discovery
<msev-tablet> St a supported
<dz0ny> jaz sem se nehal ukvarjat z low level hardware, znam pa še kaj kam zapečt
<msev-tablet> Ce  te zanima gremo lah kdaj skp letet pa skoz video ocala bos lah gledal v realnem casu z avioncka
<msev-tablet> K mam hd kamerco gor
<dz0ny> haha, to je kul
<dz0ny> kako pa prenos urediš
<dz0ny> mislim koliko ti lovi
<msev-tablet> Cak grem na laptop
<msev-tablet> K tezko kle tipkam
<msev-tablet> Na tablci
<msev> evo me
<msev> no..
<msev> torej video prenašam na 5,6ghz 200mW
<msev> trenutno imam z omni antencami vsaj 2.5km dosega
<msev> ground-testirano
<msev> sam sm pa letu tm 500m delč
<dz0ny> doker se ruterji ne preseljo v ta pas :)
<dz0ny> a maš kakšen autopilot tudi
<msev> mam sam trenutno Å¡e ni montiran gor
<msev> ta f3discovery+shield
<msev> f3discovery ma žiroskop akcelerometer in magnetometer
<msev> moram Å¡e nalotat baro na shield
<msev> pa dobit iz kitajske ublox neo-6m gps
<dz0ny> sw sam spišeš al je to že vse narejeno
<msev> že narjeno
<msev> skoz delajo updejte
<msev> lahko se prključš dev-teamu
<msev> :D
<msev> pa ti js povem ker feature bi rd pa ga implementaš
<msev> zlo lepo in modularno je projekt zastavljen
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> hehe ja če bi mel dan 38 ur bi šlo
<dz0ny> kaj bi pa rad mel?
<msev> taulabs na github-u
<msev> no sj več al mn je že večino stvari implementiranih
<msev> waypointi, return to home, position hold, geofencing, etc.
<msev> za rc pa uporabljam bodisi 2,4ghz fhss al pa 433MHz tut frequency hopping opensource sistem k bazira na arduinu
<msev> tut cross platform so
<msev> linux osx windows
<dz0ny> a avtonomen zna bit
<msev> ja popolnoma avtonomen
<msev> in clo prek tablce ga lahko upravlaš
<msev> daš s tablce bluetooth-openlrs serial bridge
<dz0ny> ja ok tist je že fancy
<msev> al pa kšn serial adapter prključš na tablco če omogoča
<dz0ny> jaz bi mel tako da leti sam
<tinkster> So tired ... what a crap night. :/ (tako otrujen; kaksna posrana noc?)
<dz0ny> ko pride nad mojo bjato se poveže na psotajo
<msev> no sj lahko mu pol prek tablce nove waypointe daješ
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> dobi nove pdoatke in naprej
<msev> pa antenna tracker si bom naredu
<msev> k bazira na arduinu
<msev> da mi bo usmerjeno anteno skoz usmerjov v aviončk
<dz0ny> sam pol bi polcaji čudn gledal k bi to nekaj letel
<msev> hehe
<dz0ny> kolk ma pa b/s je pa prenos
<dz0ny> 2,4 zadeva
<dz0ny> pride do 1M
<msev> za 2.4 nebi vedu k je closesource
<msev> pa samo za rc kontrolo aviončka
<msev> ni za prenos telemetrije
<msev> z 433MHz pa lahko prenašaš tut telemetrijo nazaj
<dz0ny> aha, sem ravno mislu vprašat :P
<msev> trenutn je edn dosegu rekord na samo 100mW je dosegu gladko 20km
<dz0ny> sej dobra antena, lokacija brez motenj
<msev> s 5.6ghz bi pa tut lahko s helix antenam al pa satelitsko anteno dosegu gladko 20-25km
<dz0ny> in je kul
<msev> ja res je
<dz0ny> kaj pa vremenske balone
<msev> in pomoje tuki v sloveniji ni nekega visokega "noise floora"
<dz0ny> hm pri men pretvornik moti vse
<dz0ny> ma sosed enega rc ki mu gre do 500 m
<dz0ny> pa se tud ne sme približat oddajniku
<dz0ny> gre sam Å¡e naravnost :P
<msev> hehe
<msev> kok maš 1W?
<dz0ny> kar je čudo ker transponder je na 522mhz
<dz0ny> hm nebi vedel
<msev> ja verjetno ga kakšne harmonske frekvence zjebajo
<msev> so zgleda še vedno dost močne
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWoQ4WJ4lvc
<Pepelka> Babno Polje Aero video (Beta 1400) - YouTube
<dz0ny> ta je rc
<msev> zj ti bom pa pokazou enga najbolših fpv pilotov -> teamblacksheep: http://www.youtube.com/user/nastycop420
<Pepelka> FPV Videos by Team BlackSheep - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The time for FPV is right now!«
<msev> rekord je pa trenutn čez 100km
<msev> sam so za  video uporabljal 1.3ghz
<msev> pa ni od njih je od enga Å¡panca
<msev> z jadralcam
<CrazyLemon> tinkster utrujen*
<zdobersek> !t en sl make a guess
<Pepelka> bi ugibal
<zdobersek> !t en sl a lucky guess
<Pepelka> Sreča
<zdobersek> !t en sl I made a guess
<Pepelka> Naredil sem ugibati
<zdobersek> yeah.
<dz0ny> msev: kul
<msev> no če boš kdaj za gremo lah letet, iz kje pa si btw, da ne obljubljam prehitr če si preveč delč :D
<dz0ny> < dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWoQ4WJ4lvc
<Pepelka> Babno Polje Aero video (Beta 1400) - YouTube
<dz0ny> < Pepelka> Babno Polje Aero video (Beta 1400) - YouTube
<dz0ny> ^ msev
<dz0ny> najbolje da kar piknik organiziram
<msev> zakon :D
<msev> cept se moram prot klopom
<msev> ;D
<dz0ny> pa medvedeov se ne smeš bat
<dz0ny> medvedov*
<msev> :-O
<msev> :D
<msev> hehe
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/slolibre/status/347812931003629570 rt?
<Pepelka> Twitter / slolibre: #LibreOffice 4.0.4 je izšel, ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 26.5°C @20.06.2013 22:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 23.08°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:10:44, Sončni zahod: 20:56:36
<tinkster> Hvala lepa CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/a/JndYE lame
<Pepelka> DeskSafari - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<tinkster> We had winds with gust of 140kph all night, I slept just over two hours and then found that our garage (which is partly above our bedroom) wasn't quite able to withstand the freezing rain coming in sideways ... we had water dripping into our bedroom through the ceiling
<tinkster> I'm knackered
<yang> dz0ny: a se mudi al lahko jutri nastimam, zdele sm ze napol mrtev
<dz0ny> lahko jutr
<yang> ok
<yang> spomni me
<dz0ny> itak bo buildalo Å¡e kako ur
<dz0ny> uro*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1889-1: HAProxy vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1889-1/
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-21
<dz0ny> yang: here?
<yang> dzony kle sm
<msev> ying yang
<sterna> yin je.
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<sasa84_> http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?151%2C8813146%2C8813146#msg-8813146
<Seniorita> Rada bi šla s hčerko na izpit, ker je že dvakrat padla :: Starševski čvek :: MedOverNet (Tema: 8813146)
<Seniorita> »Hčerka zelo dobro zna snov, veliko se je učila, ampak je profesorica ena zelo žleht tečna baba in zanalašč ne spusti hčerke (je zelo lepa, luštna, simpatična), profesorica kot pravi hčerka je pa ena grda stara očalarka in očitno ne prenese mladih in lepih študentk. Zato bi šla rada s hčerko na izpi«
<dz0ny> sasa84_: boga punca
<msev> omg
<msev> tut punca je retardka da tko govori mtki o prfoksah
<sasa84_> swašta
<sasa84_> mene bi blo sram ej :D
<sasa84_> jst naših dveh še na zagovoru diplome nism hotla, k...
<sasa84_> k se mi je pač zdel, d ne spadata ke :)
<dz0ny> sej čudno je če pridejo starši
<dz0ny> v glavnem sem že včeraj bral
<dz0ny> a ta mati je že ugotovila kej ga biksa
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Slim Wingpanel: Old-Style Floating Wingpanel For elementary OS Luna  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/E6zxDEsSt9Y/slim-wingpanel-old-style-wingpanel-for.html
<dz0ny> https://medium.com/p/ce3f3a495d12
<Seniorita> Pay No Attention to the Bloody Corpse in the Bathroom — Medium
<Seniorita> »Imagine for minute that you work in a medical school. Your job is to make sure that human subjects in medical experiments are protected from…«
<CrazyLemon> mati ga ne biksa.. zelo lepa, luštna, simpatična punca bi lahk lepo povedala svoji mami 'back off bitch' :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej ona prelaga vse odločitve na mater
<dz0ny> verjetno pričakuje da se bo tudi mati odločila o tem
<dz0ny> hm verjetne se je posvetovale/se še bo tud kdaj bo prvič seksala pa to
<CrazyLemon> nč ne prelaga..mama ne ve kje ji je mesto zato se povsod vtika
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zelo lepa, luštna, simpatična punca na faksu, je že seksala :>
<dz0ny> :P preusmerjaš pozornost drugam
<sasa84_> jaoo, d bi Å¡la mat z mano na govorilne LOOOL
<sasa84_> al pa an izpit... kera groza stari ej
<sasa84_> jaooo
<msev> lol
<msev> ni Å¡anse
<sasa84_> mene bi blo sram!
<sasa84_> mislm... tud jst ne morm it z njo na zagovor za Å¡iht
<sasa84_> pa sej smo zadost stari že, d lahko vsak svoje opravlja
<sasa84_> :)
<sasa84_> razgovor*
<dz0ny> ja seksa od 15 sam živi od 18
<dz0ny> oziroma izbira spolne partnerje
<dz0ny> sem pa imel sošolca (ne prav veliko časa)
<dz0ny> k je v srdnji Å¡oli jokal da je dobil pozitivno oceno
<sasa84_> :\
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> js sm mel sošolko.. k je težila če je dobila 4
<dz0ny> pol so ga pa dobil k je ukradel miške in je letel
<dz0ny> karma :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti si v ilirsko hodu v srednjo/osnovno ?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne
<dz0ny> lj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tako osnovno kot srednjo? a avtobus vozu vsak dan ali kaj?
<msev> ena moja sošolka na faxu  je šla popravlat če je 8 dobla jao
<msev> wtf kaj ji bojo pomagale take ocene
<dz0ny> ne v srednji pa faks sem živel v lj
<CrazyLemon> msev fax je druga zadeva.. še posebi če bi rad prek erasmusa šel v izmenjavo :)
<msev> ma ne ona je Å¡la zarad sebe
<msev> 8 ni blo dost
<dz0ny> msev: ja vsak ima pač drug cilj
<dz0ny> ne vidim problema, pravico ima, pa Å¡tipendije so vezane na to
<msev> no js mam lepo povprečje mal nad 8 da grem lah doktorat delat če bo treba :D
<dz0ny> zoisova recimo
<msev> toj res
<sasa84_> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Fun.aspx?ID=20154
<Seniorita> Radio1 - Zabava
<Seniorita> »Delo šolnikov res ni lahko«
<msev> sam itak keša ma dost nevem zakaj bi se ji tok šlo za štipendijo
<dz0ny> sasa84_: a to je pa daramatizacija :P
<dz0ny> ne vem al naj kliknem al ne
<dz0ny> joj kavo bo treba
<dz0ny> dramatizacija*
<sasa84_> msev, pa sej jaz sem se tud zmer potrudla za oceno... pač če se ti gre az neki...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev> ma vsako osmico je Å¡la popravlat no
<msev> Å¡la je po 3x delat izpite
<msev> pa skoz je plonkala
<msev> nebi reku da bi iz glave znala
<msev> ampak čist skoz je plonkala
<msev> kva je fora pol popravlat če ni pošteno zasluženb
<dz0ny> hehe včeraj sem bral da kitajski študenjte protestirajo ker so zaostril pogoje za plonkanje
<CrazyLemon> msev ta punca pa ima prihodnost v politiki :)
<sasa84_> msev, to so druge Å¡toriej pol
<sasa84_> sam taki se zmer znajdeju u lajfu se mi zdi
<msev> ja
<msev> js se npr. zmerm sam sebe Å¡e bl zajebem
<CrazyLemon> "znajdejo".. dosežejo svoje na vsak način*
<msev> prfoksi so pa tut retardi da jo niso "skor" nikol dobil, enkrat je mela clo eno tako mini plonk knjigco na mizi pa jo niso dobl...pa to Å¡e clo na medicini k so kao ekstra hard
<msev> no zj pa čakam rezultate zadnjega izpita upam da mi je ratal :D
<msev> pol pa sam Å¡e pol diplome pa je to to
<dz0ny> sej je predsednik parlamenta tud rekel da poslancem ni treba da so razgledani preveč, al pa sploh kaj
<dz0ny> pol si pa pomagaj v tej državi
<msev> mislm res so neumni na polno varčujejo na znanosti, fakulteta za farmacijo bo vzela npr. sam nevem par mladih raziskovalcev
<msev> pa še 5 obstoječih sodelavcev bojo kr vn vrgl
<dz0ny> Janko Veber o tem, ali lahko tako nerazgledani poslanci odločajo o naši prihodnosti: Zagotovo. via studio city
<msev> ker se končujejo evropski projekti
<dz0ny> msev: to pove samo nekaj da država ne ve kaj dela in da ne načrtuje kaj bo čez 1,5 10 let
<msev> res je, js bi namreč z veseljem se ukvarjal z molekulskim modeliranjem, in silicio načrtovanjem zdravil pa nemorm,,...morm it u Nemčijo al pa kj tazga
<dz0ny> msev: kok pa je natančno simuliranje zdravil?
<msev> odvisn od velikosti sistema
<msev> pr proteinskih in peptidnih zdravilih je manj natačno kot pri majhnih molekulah
<msev> pri majhnih molekulah je pa kr natančno
<dz0ny> ja to je logično
<dz0ny> http://www.nature.com/news/whole-human-brain-mapped-in-3d-1.13245
<Seniorita> Whole human brain mapped in 3D : Nature News & Comment
<Seniorita> »Ten-year 'BigBrain' effort yields 10-trillion-byte atlas of fine-scale cerebral anatomy.«
<msev> trenutn delam sicer diplomo ravn iz peptidnih zdravil
<msev> jih dockam v en receptor
<msev> je blo pa treba najprej naredit homologni model receptorja ker kristalna struktura ni bla znana
<sasa84_> msev, si na farmaciji?
<msev> to je ubistvu prva tok advanced diploma na tem področju na našem faksu
<msev> bojo vsi tkole gledal -> 8-O
<msev> jp
<sasa84_> a kle ni nobenga humanista? :P
<msev> tut u farmaciji ni tok služb kukr je blo
<dz0ny> kje pa simulirate mate to gručo al je navadn pc dost sposoben
<sasa84_> dz0ny, sošolka od msev simulira npr. znanje :P
<msev> ja recimo ko ligand obdelujem je (14 aminokislin npr.) je moj laptop dost
<msev> ko pa simuliram ligand v kompleksu z receptorjem pa uporabljam 64-jedrno gručo na faksu
<dz0ny> msev: zastonj al morate res plačat?
<msev> pomoje je zastonj ker majo v hiši
<msev> si ne sposodijo gruče od IJS npr.
<msev> IJS ma ful boljše "superračunalnike" sploh v povezavi s kemijskim inštitutom
<dz0ny> mhm, ijs mora met že če hoče bit v cernu zraven
<msev> mhm
<msev> vse te programe za računalniško načrtovanje zdravil sem sam naštudiral že nevem od 1. letnika in kaj mi pomaga zj to
<msev> brezveze
<msev> :D
<msev> mojga somentorja bojo v avgustu vrgl iz službe, sicer ma zrihtano že v Mercku v Nemčiji
<msev> neumno varčevanje
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> ja mislim pa zihr ga ne bodo plača samo 1100€
<dz0ny> plačal
<dz0ny> :P
<sasa84_> hehe :)
<dz0ny> če ima šanso v tujino sam pejd :)
<dz0ny> hehe http://abstrusegoose.com/strips/fucking_and_punching.png
<msev> -> zanimiv za hišno avtomacijo: http://code.google.com/p/souliss/
<Seniorita> souliss - Distributed Framework for Home Automation and Internet of Things - Google Project Hosting
<msev> a kdo hoče kupt moj Sony Bloggie
<msev> djte no, sj bo čist pocen
<msev> :D
<msev> snema 1080p 30fps oz. tut 720p 60fps
<msev> lah jo direkt z usb-jem na tv prključte
<msev> nima pa hdmi izhoda žal
<msev> a koga zanima? :D
<dz0ny> ene par jih kolesari, sam ne vem če ji zanima kja drugega razen go pro
<msev> jah pocen bi sigurn bla...za 65 eur bi jo dal
<msev> gopro je pa nevem 350 eur :D
<msev> ampak ma pa še eno omejitev dolžina enega klipa je max 25min. cca, potem morš spet prtisnt na REC
<yang> jebenti tele klime
<msev> a so kšni kolesarji že kle
<msev> k bi hotl mojo kamerco :D
<msev> hehe
<yang> ka pa mas za eno kok dnarja
<yang> http://youtu.be/DXnfa0H30L4
<Seniorita> Richard Stallman Spyware on Ubuntu using Amazon 2013. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Thanks to Muktware: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc Ubuntu start Sound: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQaEXZ-df6Y«
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<msev> mam Sony Bloggie PM5
<msev> snema 1080p 30fps oz 720p 60fps/30fps
<msev> začetna cena okol 70 eur lahko jo zbiješ mal dol :D
<msev> a si za :D
<CrazyLemon> ker ne vem kaj je sony bloggie pm5 ti dam 10€ pa dva paketa činga lunga
<msev> zakon
<CrazyLemon> torej je deal.. navidezna roka o/
<msev> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2362569,00.asp
<Seniorita> Sony Bloggie MHS-PM5 Review & Rating | PCMag.com
<msev> ne itak da ni deal :D
<Seniorita> »Silly name notwithstanding, the slick Sony Bloggie MHS-PM5 is easy to use and delivers great image quality and solid features for an affordable HD pocket camcorder.«
<msev> prek usb-ja jo lah prklopš na tv
<msev> neglede na to da je slabša od goproja po kvaliteti je pa namest 350 eur samo 70 eur
<msev> nova je pa okol 160 eur
<msev> pa lahko mi še mal zbiješ ceno
<msev> sam ne na 10 :D
<msev> lah si jo daš v majco ko kolesarš in snemaš :D hehe
<CrazyLemon> delovanje trebušnih mišic?
<msev> haha
<msev> tut to če ti sede
<msev> :D
<msev> djte najdt enga da kup pliiiiiiiiz :D
<msev> evo znižam na 65eur
<msev> :D
<yang> ja msev a mas prov nastavk za na stango, bom pol pogledal kako zgleda
<msev> nimam nastavka žou
<msev> boš mogu diy-at
<msev> :D
<yang> aja
<yang> tista k jo ma sterna zgleda da dost v redu snema
<msev> pa 4gb kartico zravn dobiš
<CrazyLemon> če ni nastavka pol je cena padla..10€ pa en paket hubba bubba
<msev> haha
<CrazyLemon> yang tist je go pro :)
<msev> 60 eur
<msev> go pro je 350 eur
<msev> :D
<yang> msev skoda k ni nastavka
<msev> pismo naredim ti Å¡katlo iz lesa
<msev> pa s kitajske kupm kšn pocen nastavk za na balanco
<msev> pa nalimam gor na Å¡katlo
<yang> kok je stara zadeva
<msev> nevm ene 2 let pomoje
<msev> možno da 3
<msev> dolžina enga klipa je omejena na 25 minut (neki zarad davkov)
<msev> tko da morš pol prtisnt še enkrat na rec
<msev> pa seveda viewing angle ni tako Å¡irok kot pri gopro
<msev> ampak ti dam zravn zaston en kitajsko fisheye lens
<msev> k lahko gor prtrdiš
<yang> kvapaven, sem mislil da novo prodajas
<yang> jst nisem kej dost za rableno robo
<sasa84_> msev, če mi daš 50€, jo vzamem
<sasa84_> pa ti plačam 65:P
<yang> msev bom ti dal moj link od bolhe lahk za kej zamenava
<sasa84_> yang, msev ne kupuje erotičnih pripomočkov :P
<yang> hehe
<yang> mam dost tehnike
<CrazyLemon> js zamenjam za 4 paketa rabljenih hubba bubba čigumov - zadnja ponudba
<yang> msev mam core2duo komplet ce rabs zamenam
<sasa84_> yang, maš kej kompov?
<yang> ja
<yang> stare bolj
<yang> lahk ti senkam kacga
<sasa84_> kok stare? kok ma rama npr.?
<yang> vsi so starejsi od c2d
<sasa84_> nou penik
<yang> morm jih sestavt pa ti javim
<sasa84_> sej mene zanima najbl ram :P
<sasa84_> tko od oka kok ga je :D
<sasa84_> zaenkrat še ne rabm, sam če bi pršlo do tega... :)
<msev> hehe
<msev> dobre pokate vidm da iz te moke ne bo kruha :D
<CrazyLemon> v napačni pekarni si :)
<msev> zgleda bom mogu na bolho dat
<msev> :D
<msev> pedri če loh prodajo v eni trgovini od simobila na dan 70 S4 bo pa že nekdo mojo bogo bloggie kupu
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> tam te bodo Å¡ele 'oropal' :)
<msev> a kdo hoče ipod touch 2g 8gb
<msev> jailbreakan
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: MediterraneanNight Theme Pack Gets Full Support For GTK 3.8 [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/MeO1lxLf0ZA/mediterraneannight-theme-pack-gets-full.html
<msev> js mam razprodajo
<yang> msev
<yang> dej ti kr
<yang> link od bolhe
<yang> da vidno kaj mas
<msev> nimam še nč gor razn enih orgl od fotra za 98 eur
<msev> dj mi ponudbo za ipod touch
<msev> :D
<yang> kva
<yang> orgle
<msev> jp
<yang> kaksne
<msev> Farfisa al neki tazga
<msev> dvomanualne
<msev> oldschool
<msev> z Leslie ojačevalcam
<yang> a to zgleda k sintesajzr
<msev> ne
<msev> to je huge
<yang> aja tko k v cerkvi
<msev> mam tut sintisajzer, Yamaha PSR-7000 sam ti ga ne prodam
<msev> ne ni tko k v cerkvi
<msev> tko k v kšnmu jazz klubu npr
<msev> :D
<yang> skoda k nimam nc placa to zna zgledat zanimivo
<msev> lah kupš oboje v paketu za 130eur
<msev> :D
<msev> hehe
<msev> pismo na miljon forumov sm dau ponudbo pa Å¡e ni nuben respondov
<msev> :D
<yang> dej alukco pokaz od orgel
<yang> slikco
<msev> Farfisa R-152
<msev> a kdo pozna kšnga k bi mi smd zadeve lotal za pir
<msev> s profi opremo
<sasa84_> <msev> ne ni tko k v cerkvi
<sasa84_> <msev> tko k v kšnmu jazz klubu npr
<sasa84_> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<msev> dobra ane
<msev> v cerkvi majo une s pipam a nimajo :D
<msev> js neb vedu k ne zahajam ke :D...razn če sm na kšnmu izletu ke
<msev> :D
<yang> a tvoj stari jazz spila
<msev> lol
<msev> moj stari je špilal svašta
<msev> po porokah itd.
<msev> :D
<msev> tut js sm na sintiču neki časa
<msev> zj pa ne
<msev> sam tko sm uporabu kot primer ane
<msev> da ne zgledajo sakralno lol
<msev> :D
<msev> pičim
<msev> nč biznisa kle :D
<msev> mjte se
<yang> heh
<yang> ta je zihr bil trgovc
<yang> http://prism-break.org/
<Seniorita> Opt out of PRISM, the NSA’s global data surveillance program - PRISM Break
<Seniorita> »Opt out of PRISM, the NSA’s global data surveillance program. Stop reporting your online activities to the American government with these free alternatives to proprietary software.«
<zdobersek> KJE STE LJUDJE
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ORGANIZE tf2 PARTY
<zdobersek> NAOW
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lets!
<CrazyLemon> NOT!
<CrazyLemon> p.s. jutri če te dobim kje na cesti, goni..goni kot še nikoli do zdaj!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bos spet v CE?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek okolica
<CrazyLemon> sej nisi ti iz ce
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: specificiraj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: raidus 5km ~= okolica
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek okolica je območje okrog dejanskega mesta
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: in kje sem potem jaz?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek izven celja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: in kje bos potem ti?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek v okolici
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jug al sever? vzhod al zahod?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vzhod
<zdobersek> bukovzlak?
<zdobersek> store?
<zdobersek> sentjur?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> rogaska?
<zdobersek> varazdin?
<CrazyLemon> 6/20/2013 11:02:44 PM	 PrepareShipment             meh.. kok so počasni ti kitajci
<CrazyLemon> že 24ur pripravljajo shipment
<msev> js bi ti bloggija kuj zapakirou
<msev> :D
<msev> hehe
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil kitajc bi tkoj kupu..tko pa nima smisla
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev> kvaje nora limona
<msev> :D
<msev> en limonado bi spiu zj
<msev> eno*
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-22
<sasa84> oooo bigiiii
 * sasa84 da tačko BigWhale 
<kubanc> dovber dan, a je kdo tukaj?
<kubanc> a kdo ve zakaj mi v Ubuntu 13.04 kar neankrat kot zgleda disablal obe mrežne kartice?
<dz0ny> sudo service network-manager restart
<dz0ny> dbus is misbehaving
<kubanc> dz0ny: no network devices found
<dz0ny> huh
<dz0ny> pastebin dmesg pa ifconfig pa iwconfig
<kubanc> dz0ny: ifconfig mi pokae samo loopback, iwconfig mi napise no wireless extensions...
<dz0ny> dmesg
<kubanc> dz0ny: tezko ti bom dal dmesg na pastebin ker mi internet ne deluje
<dz0ny> dmsg > imedatoeke.txt
<dz0ny> a če ponovno zaženeš tudi ne dela
<kubanc> ne..
<kubanc> in to mi je naredil potem ko sem instalral audio kodeke...
<kubanc> oziroma potem ko sem restartal
<dz0ny> hm pri bootu maš možnost izbire starega jedra
<dz0ny> pod napredne možnosti
<kubanc> al imam samo eno jedro
<kubanc> ker nisem sploh Å¡e delal update ubuntu-ja
<dz0ny> si zihr ls /boot/vmlinuz*
<dz0ny> koliko ti jih pokaže
<kubanc> dz0ny: v syslog-u mi skoz tole pise:  pAd->Flags=0x2(1), IntStatus=0x0, IntMask=0xfffffff(0x0)
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj tisto pomeni ker nimam konteksta
<dz0ny> kaj imaš to
<kubanc> v syslog-u
<dz0ny> napravo mislim
<dz0ny> laptop, pc
<kubanc> dz0ny: v grubu imam samo na voljo jedro 3.2.0-48-generic
<dz0ny> poženi tole sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-3.2.0-48-generic
<dz0ny> po poglej katere napake ti izpiše
<dz0ny> bbl
<kubanc> dz0ny: tole mi naredi: crash report: Sorry a problem accurred while installing software: package: compat-wireless-alx-dkms
<dz0ny> aha
<dz0ny> dkms status
<dz0ny> sudo spredi
<dz0ny> kubanc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193375/why-does-compiling-the-alx-driver-from-compat-wireless-fail
<Seniorita> networking - Why does compiling the "alx" driver from "compat-wireless" fail? - Ask Ubuntu
<kubanc> kaj zelis vedeti...
<kubanc> sem pognal ukaz sudo gkms status
<dz0ny> pri tem modulu ti piše failed
<dz0ny> Å¡e pri katerem
<kubanc> vse imam installed
<kubanc> oziroma pis emi pri compat-wireless-alx, 3.4:added
<kubanc> vse ostalo je installed
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> problem je ker nimaš neta
<dz0ny> da bi potegnil patch ne tistem linuxu zgoraj
<dz0ny> linku
<dz0ny> *
<kubanc> ja lahko ga dam na USB
<dz0ny> probi prej Å¡e sudo dkms build compat-wireless-alx
<dz0ny> mogoče samo kak header manjka
<kubanc> invalid number of arguments passed
<dz0ny> meh še -k jedro moraš doadt
<dz0ny> btw sudo dkms autoinstall
<dz0ny> je hitreje
<zdobersek> YEAH
<dz0ny> zdobersek: odtočil, kar si ponoči spil :P
<kubanc> isto ni naredi error
<kubanc> pa se za apport-gtk mi naredi error
<zdobersek> dz0ny: actually restocked!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: :)
<dz0ny> kubanc: kak eror
<zdobersek> wat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ4KzClb1C4
<Seniorita> The Room - Roof Scene : "Oh Hi Mark" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"I did not hit her. I did Naaaht... Oh Hi Mark"«
<kubanc> apport-gtmk crashed with TypeError in duplicate_sig_hash():argument of type instance is not iterable
<dz0ny> kaj pa dkms
<dz0ny> tist me zanima
<kubanc> sudo dkms status mi kaze isto kot prejk
<dz0ny> ne ko da autobuild
<dz0ny> ti pokaže zakaj ne zbuilda
<dz0ny> drugač pa prenesi tist driver
<dz0ny> in zbuildaj
<dz0ny> včasih se zgodi da manjkajo linux-headerji
<dz0ny> kot dependency za driver
<dz0ny> in potem ne zgradi
<dz0ny> huh https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-AS9DxMyJwR8/UcRAM8NlcZI/AAAAAAABGKo/Tsc7-cczE2s/w330-h250-no/buellernaris-26235144Wr98ORX2.gif
<dz0ny> .yt jOBS trailer
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMSsf9szC2o
<sasa84_> ooooo dz0ny, zdobersek in kubanc :)
<kubanc> dz0ny: tudi ce zbuildam driver zakaj mi potem ne deluje ethernet card
<kubanc> dz0ny: oziroma a lahko kje pogledam ce mi je disejblalo mrezne kartice?
<dz0ny> lsmod ti pokaze kaj maš naloženo
<dz0ny> lshw kaj bios sporoča
<zdobersek> ooooo sasa84_ !!
<dz0ny> sasa84_: dan
<kubanc> dz0ny: kaj pa ce naredim ponovni reinstall celotnea Ubuntu-ja
<dz0ny> to je tako kot če bi avto menjal ker ti luč ne dela
<dz0ny> but it's your time :P
 * sasa84_ da đezvico na šporhet  za zdobersek in vodo v hladilnik za dz0ny 
<dz0ny> sasa84_: sem na hladno kavo prešaltal
<dz0ny> odvajanej od kofeina je bad
<sasa84_> uuu
<sasa84_> jst pa zdobersek se Å¡e en odvajava
<dz0ny> spil sem kavo ob 7 Å¡el takoj spat, pol sem se ob dveh zbudil
<dz0ny> pa bluzil do 4
<dz0ny> pa Å¡el spat Å¡e za 4 urce
<dz0ny> wtf, čist :P
<dz0ny> ja pa glava me je bolela za pop
<zdobersek> od hladne kave?
<dz0ny> ne 2-3 dni nisem nič kave pil
<dz0ny> včeraj je bil pa višek abstinence
<kubanc> dz0ny: v tem paketu nimam ./configure
<dz0ny> make
<dz0ny> je pa problem če nimaš make gor
<dz0ny> btw android telefon ma tether
<dz0ny> ki bi moral delat
<dz0ny> ti naredi wlan >usb(ethernet) bridge
<kubanc> dz0ny: make je gor, oziroma se komanda sedaj izvršuje, potem pa predvidevam da sledi "make install"?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> pa depmod
<kubanc> dz0ny: prenosnik je freeznu
<dz0ny> well reinstall it is
<dz0ny> nekaj čudnega je to
<kubanc> a se da preko terminala reinstalirat...
<kubanc> al morm naredit bootable USB
<yang> kubanc kaj te matra
<kubanc> yang, vse, nobena ethernet kartica mi ne dela...
<kubanc> ko pa hoces instalirat dodatne driverje mi je prenosnik freeznil
<yang> a v pcju ali laptopu
<kubanc> laptop
<kubanc> sedaj pa bi rad naredil ponovno reinstalacijo
<yang> ler kartico pa imas
<kubanc> ne vem ali obstaja reinstalacija brez bootable diska
<yang> lspci
<kubanc> samo malo
<yang> mas netinstall tudi
<kubanc> wireless je Relink corp. device 3290, ethernet naprava je Atheros ccommunication inc. AR8161 gigabit
<sterna> Ralink
<kubanc> ja Ralink
<kubanc> yang, cisto na zacetku je wireless delal, potem pa mi je po rebootu nehal delovati...
<yang> mogocr rabs firmware z vsakim kernel upgrejdom na novo skompajlat
<dz0ny> kubanc: sudo depmod
<dz0ny> kaj ti pove
<dz0ny> je rt modeul not
<dz0ny> modul*
<kubanc> rt3.8-clients, rt4-clients
<yang> kubanc si gledal za bug na ubuntu bugtrackerju
<kubanc> ne
<kubanc> kako zbrisem datoteko ki sem jo mountal v /media datoteki?
<dz0ny> unmount?
<kubanc> umount je ukaz
<kubanc> oziroma sudo umount - l /media/folder
<dz0ny> zbrišeš z rm
<kubanc> rm -r
<kubanc> ker je datoteko
<yang> lubanc v osnovi ni fajn da mesas distribuvijske pakete z nedistribuvijo, ker tidte enostavno menjas z aptget
<yang> oz progran lahko tudi v .deb skompajlas in ga na ta nacin tudi enostavneje odstranis
<sasa84_> *zeh*
<sasa84_> spi se mi :\
<zdobersek> sasa84_: NO WORRIES
 * zdobersek prepares a caffeine shot
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kak pameten film?
<sasa84_> zdobersek, bi Å¡e sladoled?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: seveda!
<sasa84_> evo, še đelato za mojga zlatga fanta
<dz0ny> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C-1k3BcbbTA&feature=relmfu
<Seniorita> Katy B and Una from The Saturdays discuss nipple size - Sweat the Small Stuff - BBC Three - YouTube
<dz0ny> meni ne dela več :(
<zdobersek> malo je stvari, ki se delajo
<dz0ny> like?
<dz0ny> da vidimo zdej to čudo od 13.06
<dz0ny> meh no luck
<dz0ny> grem rajš na sprehod
<zdobersek> pazljivo ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dba3JrMps7o
<Seniorita> MEDVEDI - SLON IN SADEZ - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Odstranit računa "Guest"  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40352/#p40352
<krotx> kdo tukaj, ki dela z .net ?
<anny> čer
<lynxlynxlynx_> oj
<anny> sumniki delajo?
<lynxlynxlynx_> ja
<gapi> živjo
<gapi> spet jest
<gapi> upam da boste lahko pomagal pri instalaciji ATI driverjev  na  debian kišto
<gapi> http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary#wheezy    tole mi ne dela
<Seniorita> ATIProprietary - Debian Wiki
<gapi> res pa je da je ni wheezy  ampak jessie
<dz0ny> ja xorg je mislim podprt Å¡ele v 13.6
<dz0ny> greš na amd stran preneseš gonilnik
<dz0ny> narediš deb paket
<dz0ny> tle spo se razpisal o postopku https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5704/
<Seniorita> Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<Seniorita> »Kako namestimo Steam ter primerne gonilnike (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<dz0ny> tist amd.run zadevo lahko tudi poženeš, pa te vodi skozi izgradnjo
<dz0ny> samo pa zi da ne namestiš ampak zbereš gradnjo paketa
<gapi> v upanju.....
<gapi> ati kartice mi niso usojene
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-23
<strela> :)
<strela> joj
<strela> kolko let me ni bilo tu
<strela> sem mislila, da ta zadeva sploh ne obstaja več
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Odstranit računa "Guest"  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40353/#p40353
<dz0ny> http://www.smh.com.au/world/chinese-students-and-families-fight-for-the-right-to-cheat-their-exams-20130621-2oo6o.html
<Seniorita> Chinese students and families fight for the right to cheat their exams
<Seniorita> »Beijing: What should have been a hushed scene of 800 Chinese students sitting their university entrance exams erupted into siege warfare after invigilators tried to stop them cheating.«
<Guest67732> quit
<bilko-on-tour> CrazyLemon, si kje blizu?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Smuxi IRC App Update Adds Improved Look, New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wBE2anaUE04/smuxi-0-8-11-irc-client-released
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mudel, en dan si v Celju, pa so same pizdarije
<bilko-KP> :)
<bilko-KP> zdobersek, eno vprasanje, če veš....
<bilko-KP> dal sem na en laptop 64bit ubuntu, pa ful pocasi dela vse skup
<bilko-KP> pa pod podrobnosti mi piše Intel® Pentium(R) CPU P6200 @ 2.13GHz × 2
<bilko-KP> kao razumem to da sam 2 jedra delata
<bilko-KP> ni mi jasno a moram se kej narest al kaj. se nikol nisem dajal 64bit sistema nikjer
<bilko-KP> pa nevem ce nebi blo bolš dat 32 gor? čeprov je bil prej 64 bit windows gor
<bilko-KP> in potem....
<bilko-KP> ...vse tiho je bilo-
<bilko-KP> :)
<zdobersek> 64bit sistem je ok
<zdobersek> tud tle je 64-bit instruction set deklariran za ta CPU http://ark.intel.com/products/50176/Intel-Pentium-Processor-P6200-3M-Cache-2_13-GHz
<Seniorita> ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor P6200 (3M Cache, 2.13 GHz)
<Seniorita> »ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor P6200 (3M Cache, 2.13 GHz) quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: 2 od 4-ih...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40354/#p40354
<bilko-KP> aha...toma samo 2 jedra ta comp?
<bilko-KP> sem mislil da 64 bit avtomatsko pomeni 4 cores...
<zdobersek> da, dve jedri
<bilko-KP> sem mal out glede hardwera :)
<bilko-KP> hmm
<bilko-KP> zakaj se mi pol zdi da je malo počasen
<bilko-KP> al se mi sam zdi...tašči sem to naštimal pa pravi da ji počas špili laufajo v facebooku :)
<bilko-KP> js nimam fb tko da ne vem kako hitr tm naj bi tit laufal
<bilko-KP> se mi pa zdi da vcas neki počas zaganja programe...pa počas instalira prek programskega središča. čeprav ima optiko
<bilko-KP> nevem no. No vsaj vem da sem pravi OS dal gor
<dz0ny> .film spring breakers
<breza> Spring Breakers (2013) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NmImzKiuQ0?fs=1&hl=en_US Four college girls who land in jail after robbing a restaurant in order to fund their spring break vacation find themselves bailed out by a drug and arms dealer who wants them to do some dirty work.
<dz0ny> ^^ zdobersek, to se gleda :)
<zdobersek> en velik meh.
<sterna> agreed
<dz0ny> http://metinalista.si/vsega-se-da-nauciti/
<Seniorita> Vsega se da naučiti
<Seniorita> »Avtor: Matej Podobnik, najraje bi igral košarko, ustvarjal v Photoshopu in bral znanstveno-fantastične knjige ter Zagorja, Dylana Doga in Marti Misterijo. Ker to ne plačuje računov, je šel delati v Procter & Gamble, kjer se zadnjih osem let in pol ukvarja z vsem od trženja do odnosov z javnostmi. Športnik po duši, kreativec po naravi, slab [...]«
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> .film dead man down
<breza> Dead Man Down (2013) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQqcsPx7FJc?fs=1&hd=1&hl=en_US Victor, a professional killer and the right hand man to an underground crime lord in New York City, is seduced and blackmailed by Beatrice, a crime victim seeking retribution.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny yay or nay?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)!!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40355/#p40355
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nvm
<maxipin> hmm
<maxipin> https://twitter.com/jernejv/statuses/249924660836306944
<Seniorita> Twitter / jernejv: What. The. Fuck. Ubuntu. Sending ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<sasa84> maxipin, hm...
<maxipin> ja?
<dz0ny> maxipin: old
<maxipin> Ja, ampak drži..
<dz0ny> sej mas gumb sedaj
<dz0ny> mislim je/drži kakor pač nastaviš
<dz0ny> whoopsie itak pinga domov vsako urco
<zdobersek> unity je meh
<maxipin> zdobersek: kaj pa ti uporabljaš?
<sasa84> zdobersek, upam, da ne kde :P
<zdobersek> tty1-tty6
<sasa84> o đizs zdobersek :D
<sasa84> pol irc furaš prek konzole? :P
<zdobersek> na tty3
<maxipin> sasa84:  irc dosti folka fura preko konzole
<maxipin> Ampak nevem zakaj unity in tty ne spadata v isto kategorijo
<zdobersek> se kdo spomni enga modela, k si je spletno stran naredu, da bi si nasu punco?
<zdobersek> se ma kdo v spominu?
<dz0ny> iscempunco.si
<dz0ny> sasa84: http://screencloud.net/v/DuH0
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 20:24:54 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<zdobersek> brane!
<zdobersek> oh revez, se kr ni najdu
<dz0ny> Seniorita: fyi :)
<sasa84> đizs dz0ny :)
<zdobersek> to takoj vidis po tem, ker je moral narest update strani zarad piskotkov
<sasa84> dz0ny, a to je ircii al kaj je uno
<dz0ny> Pro-tip: a bad movie will get you laid more than a personal web-page.
<dz0ny> sasa84: weechat
<sasa84> dz0ny, Å¡e gtalk bi mogu tko furat :P
<dz0ny> tud lahko
<dz0ny> v bistvu ga
<dz0ny> ker mi je emphaty dopizdil
<dz0ny> maš jabber plugin za weechat
<dz0ny> pa twitter itd
<sasa84> achso
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Installing and Using Sublime Text In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VwuU2aMocyA/installing-sublime-text-in-ubuntu
<zdobersek> achja
<CrazyLemon> ohja
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] kako lahk zbrišem acc na r-n.com ?
<zdobersek> mailto NSA
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so te Stajerci spet nesl pr pijaci>
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja :/
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni spet
<CrazyLemon> prvič
<CrazyLemon> prejšno soboto sem bil.. kr lepo nasmejan :>
<CrazyLemon> tokrat mi ni pasal izbor vin.. sauvignon..blah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha, ok, ok ... kdo je pa zakuru na teharski?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wasnt me
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes bil v celju..pa Å¡e to sam 5min
<zdobersek> sel gledat pogorisce?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: plus, kako to, da me ni noben zbil?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker nisi bil v moji okolici
<zdobersek> ti pa si bil v moji
<CrazyLemon> kje pa je TVOJA okolica..that is the question
<zdobersek> pa vendarle si konvergiral stran od mene
<CrazyLemon> sm pa bil v enem kraju.. p.m kok so zanič ceste
<zdobersek> i.e. nisi prisel v mojo epsilonsko okolico
<CrazyLemon> pa klanc je bil najmanj ~25%
<zdobersek> NAJMANJ
<CrazyLemon> NAJMANJ!
<zdobersek> a si bil v planici, na velikanki?
<CrazyLemon> ma ta je bil hujši
<zdobersek> ime kraja?
<CrazyLemon> T.... dol
<CrazyLemon> trobni ?
<zdobersek> v okolici Celja?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobersek> kje v okolici Celja?
<zdobersek> kam si se vozu?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.stik-lasko.si/index.php?option=com_sobi2&sobi2Task=sobi2Details&%20%20%20%20catid=73&sobi2Id=113&Itemid=99999999&lang=sl
<Seniorita> stik
<Seniorita> »Stik, Stik«
<zdobersek> orkamadona, kam pa si lezel
<zdobersek> http://www.geopedia.si/#T13_F410:10106737_x527333.625_y111081.9485_s14_b4
<Seniorita> Geopedia - interaktivni spletni atlas in zemljevid Slovenije
<CrazyLemon> take f...ed up ceste pa Å¡e ne
<zdobersek> a si bil s kolesom?
<CrazyLemon> pač.. ena teta je predlagala da gremo po krajši poti...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne :D
<zdobersek> kaj kurca se pol pritozujes
<zdobersek> po krajsi poti kam? na kak oblacek na nebu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker sm komaj z avtom Å¡el
<CrazyLemon> v prvi sm mogu vozit slabih 5min.. ffs
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ohjej, bi dal pa avto na cesto pa se v njem peljal
<zdobersek> aha, ok
<zdobersek> ... sem ze mislu ...
<zdobersek> kam ste to sibal, proti posavju>
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..v trobni dol smo Å¡li :D
<sasa84> trobni dol? LOL
<sasa84> zdobersek, tale CrazyLemon jih tud ma a ne :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, SillyLemon
<dz0ny> huh a kdo gleda vikinge?
<dz0ny> je gledal no ...
<zdobersek> asteriks & obeliks proti vikingom? mhm
<dz0ny> .yt vikings tv
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cg_5UVL3fs
<zdobersek> a se kej tepejo?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa ni dokumentarc, sam na hn se je predvajalo
<zdobersek> ni cajta za te stose ... se do hannibala nisem prisu
<CrazyLemon> .stran www.endomondo.com
<breza> www.endomondo.com(46.137.172.83) looks UP from here.
 * CrazyLemon slaps sasa84 with an ice cream
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..zakaj pa ne :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] German City Hopes to Wean Citizens Off Windows XP With Free Linux CDs  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zzziauOI0C0/germany-to-hand-out-free-ubuntu-cds-on-xps-deat
<Jezk> pozdravljeni, katera različica ima trenutno boljšo podporo s strani grafičnih drajverjev, 13.04 ali 12.04 LTS?
<Jezk> najbrš bom rabil ATI catalyst video driver naložit, ker mam 2 grafični
<Jezk> rabil bi pa čimnižjo porabo/čimmanjše segrevanje
<Jezk> menda, da ima 12.04 že neko podporo, za 13.04 pa nimam pojma, ker je relativno nova
<bilko-kp> kdo ve zakaj flash igre v brskalniku ne delajo tekoče?
<bilko-kp> kr Å¡tekne vsake 2 sekundi
<bilko-kp> CrazyLemon,
<CrazyLemon> bilko-kp Å¡voh procesor
<bilko-kp> Intel® Pentium(R) CPU P6200 @ 2.13GHz × 2
<CrazyLemon> Jezk ne vem če obstaja podpora za ati crossfire v linuxu.. za nvidio obstaja
<bilko-kp> pomoje bi mogl ok delat. na winsih k so bli prej gor je delalo ok
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si jih pol dal dol :d
<bilko-kp> ma, na taščinem compu sem dal gor ubuntu k je mela čist zapacane winse
<bilko-kp> zdej ji pa špili na fb ne laufajo najbolš
<bilko-kp> :)
<Jezk> tle sm bral
<Jezk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx
<Seniorita> graphics - What is the correct way to install ATI Catalyst Video Drivers (fglrx)? - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> Jezk ja..ampak ti imaš dve grafični
<Jezk> uhm
<Jezk> ok, nevem kaj je crossfire
<Jezk> ampak ne laufata obe istočasno
<Jezk> integrirana intel je švohnejša in manj potratna
<Jezk> radeon pa močnejša
<Jezk> v winsih lahko alterniram med njima glede napotrebe
<Jezk> in menda da ti ta catalyst omogoča to preklaplanje meddrugim
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)!!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40356/#p40356
<CrazyLemon> Jezk že..ampak ne gre tko zlahka :D      tu imaš navodila za 13.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/205112/how-do-i-get-amd-intel-hybrid-graphics-drivers-to-work
<Seniorita> ati - How do I get AMD/Intel Hybrid Graphics drivers to work? - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> bilko-kp na winsih je flash uporabljal grafično za izrisovanje..tukaj ji pa ne
<bilko-kp> CrazyLemon, kaj predlagaš?
<bilko-kp> xubuntu, mint?
<bilko-kp> bi kej druzga delal
<bilko-kp> sam čudn, js doma tut nimam nevem kake mašine pa dela ok
<CrazyLemon> bilko-kp predlagam da boš najboljši zet kar jih je tašča kadarkoli imela in ji kupiš nov laptop :>
<bilko-kp> aja, pa dal sem gor 64bit ubuntu, a misliš ce bi dal 32 da bi blo kej bolš?
<Jezk> hmmmm, hvala lemon
<bilko-kp> CrazyLemon, haha...jah pol raj nekje winse dobim pa ji nazaj dam
<Jezk> navodila sicer zgledajo solidna....in dolga...ampak upam da to ni samo "itak ne bo delalo" v preobleki
<CrazyLemon> bilko-kp ni važna distribucija ampak grafična.. ati ne podpira hw acc. .. nvidia baje podpira.. za intel ap ne bi vedel
<CrazyLemon> grafična==> driverji
<CrazyLemon> Jezk ne veš dokler ne probaš :)
<Jezk> hehe
<Jezk> drugače pa
<Jezk> splošno gledano
<Jezk> a majo LTS verzije boljšo hardware/driver podporo kot najnovejše?
<bilko-kp> se pravi da nimam kej narest, je kot je? spet winse gor...
<bilko-kp> js sm pa tok hvalu ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> Jezk ne .. ker LTS verzije uporabljajo ponavadi starejšo različico kernela.. medtem ko najnovejša pač uporablja.. najnovejšo :D
<CrazyLemon> lahko pa namestiš najnovejši kernel v LTS
<Jezk> aha, se pravi so novejše stabilnejše
<CrazyLemon> bilko-kp raje reci tašči da so na FB virusi pa naj se loti kvačkanja :)
<CrazyLemon> Jezk ne bi se tko izrazil :)
<bilko-kp> haha, ja bi blo bolj pametno in produktivno
<Jezk> sm mislu bolj v smislu, da bi se zgodilo da bi propiatery driverji podpirali starejši kernel LTSja, medtem ko najnovejšega še ne in bi zarad tega vse skupi slabš delal
<CrazyLemon> Jezk včasih ati zamuja s podporo najnovejših različic ubuntuja.. ali ne podpirajo kernela ali pa ne xorg strežnika... ali pa oboje :)
<Jezk> no ja neki tazga sm mel v mislih
<CrazyLemon> bilko-kp danes sem se ravno peljal s kolesom mimo tvoje trenutne lokacije :)
<Jezk> je pa res, da enkrat berm, da ubuntu nima dobre ati podpore, drugič pa ravno obratno
<CrazyLemon> Jezk podpora je solidna.. včasih ni bila tako dobra :)
<bilko-kp> aja...mogl bi se dobit na piru...oziroma vodi zate...sm ti že celo kišto vode dolžan :)
<Jezk> pol pa človk ne več ker hardware met v mislih, ko v prihodnje kupuje pc v namen linux (rather than windows)
<CrazyLemon> Jezk veliko jih hvali intel :)
 * bilko-kp ma intel na laptopu pa flash za en k dela :)
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> Jezk veliko jih hvali intel in procesorje ki niso pentium* :>
<CrazyLemon> bilko-kp ta popravek je bil samo zate :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa lahko probaš tudi ne-fb flash igrice
<CrazyLemon> če je tam enaka težava
<bilko-kp> sem p0robal in je enako
<bilko-kp> vsake 2 sekunde se vse mal ustavi
<CrazyLemon> bilko-kp si opazoval cpu load procesorja v tem trenutku?
<bilko-kp> ne
<CrazyLemon> no odpri terminal
<CrazyLemon> vpišeš 'top'
<CrazyLemon> pa opazuj če je CPU na 100%
<CrazyLemon> ko igraš igrice
<CrazyLemon> in dokler se ti igraš..js grem spat :)
<CrazyLemon> LN
<bilko-kp> noč :)
<bilko-kp> smart move
<bilko-kp> ja pošteno poskoči CPU
<Jezk> dobr je tale lemon
<Jezk> da tkole ljudi servira, kot po tekočem traku :D
<Jezk> in ob takih urah
<Jezk> uhm, sej za CPU ne rabm nekih driverjev, a?
<tinkster> Jezk, ne, ne rabis driverje za CPU
<sterna> jah odvisn kasn cpu je
<sterna> (salim se)
<Jezk> hehe
<Jezk> mislm, sej ubuntu dela sam od sebe, brez kakršnihkoli driverjev
<Jezk> samo kolko časa zdrži baterija na laptopu je pa drugo :P
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-16
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @16.06.2014 7:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 61%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:47, Kulminacija: 13:03:54, Sončni zahod: 20:56:01
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> Ce koga zanima umetnost
<yang> Slovenski umetniki in darovalci za Å¡olo v Obrenovcu
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/auctionobrenovac?ref=stream
<Pepelka13> Katalog | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Slovenski umetniki in darovalci za šolo v Obrenovcu«
<yang> Dobrodelna drazba 21.06. ob 12h na presernovem trgu v LJ. Izdelki bodo imeli izklicno ceno 30 EUR, tako da je priloznost dobiti dela slovenskih umetnikov za male pare
<yang> Na FB-ju je videl katalog produktov
<yang> Na FB-ju je videti katalog produktov
<zdobersek> a bo Cekuta patrie prodaju?
<yang> mogoce lahk kaksno granato kupis
<yang> Cekuta ne bo prodau, to so bolj low-level modern artisti
<yang> ceprav ne marajo slisat da so low-level
<yang> ce pa le imate v soboto 21. cas pa se vam splaca priti v lj. je poletna muzejska noc in se bo dogajalo pozno v noc, prost vstop v vse muzeje
<napsy> dan
<idioterna> brezveze
<idioterna> muzeji so vsi uradni
<idioterna> vse kar je not je fake
<idioterna> ce hoces spoznat resnico mors na youtube.
<napsy> pravis da je resnica tam zunaj :)
<idioterna> ne pa te muzeji k vse iluminati pa prostozidarji nastavjo
<CrazyLemon> a so današnji zidarji iz BiH potomci prostozidarjev?
<idioterna> pomoje ne
<zdobersek> resnica je na YouTubu! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsRm8M-qOjQ
<Pepelka13> 2014 NEW Loose Change 3rd Edition! MUST SEE! 9/11 Truth - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »9/11 conspiracy theories are conspiracy theories that disagree with the widely accepted account that the September 11 attacks were perpetrated solely by al-Q...«
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> youtube ne kontrolirajo prostozidarji
<idioterna> for some reason
<yang> CrazyLemon: hehe
<yang> idioterna: na youtubu ze zdavnaj ni vec resnice, ker vse conspiracy theory videe brisejo dol
<yang> prej al slej
<idioterna> kdo jih brise?
<idioterna> zakaj?
<yang> Gugl staff
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> ne vem js nism opazu da bi kej dost pobrisal
<yang> no jst pa sem
<idioterna> ne verjamem ti
<idioterna> ti si uradn
<idioterna> zihr ti placajo da to po ircu govoris
<yang> ne rabis
<zdobersek> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsRm8M-qOjQ ?
<Pepelka13> 2014 NEW Loose Change 3rd Edition! MUST SEE! 9/11 Truth - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »9/11 conspiracy theories are conspiracy theories that disagree with the widely accepted account that the September 11 attacks were perpetrated solely by al-Q...«
<yang> dolocenih zadev preko googla sploh ne bos nasel
<idioterna> lies
<idioterna> google je good
<idioterna> sej majo se v company motto
<zdobersek> oh, lies you'll find
<idioterna> dont be evil
<zdobersek> yang: dej, me zanima
<zdobersek> yang: ktere teorije ne bom nasu?
<idioterna> probi "theory of gravity" al pa "theory of evolution"
<idioterna> yang: http://explosm.net/comics/3584/
<Pepelka13> Cyanide & Happiness #3584 - Explosm.net
<Pepelka13> »Explosm.net - Comics, Animations and more!«
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<idioterna> zivjo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si kupla kolo in zakaj ne??
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, še čakam na soldke :D
<sasa84> nimam jaz takih mutnih poslovov kt ti, da same po 500 jemljem z denarnce :P
<CrazyLemon> eh z 500€ imaš same težave ker jih nonstop preverjajo
<CrazyLemon> tko da se največ splača met 20,10€
<CrazyLemon> teh nikoli ne preverijo :)
<zdobersek> nowtheyknow.com
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny
<sasa84> wiiii zdobersek
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<dz0ny> sasa84, oj :)
 * dz0ny acih
<sasa84> ;)
 * sasa84 razume
<yang> CrazyLemon: ali zadosti hitro deluje Android 4.x na S2 ?
<CrazyLemon> yang jp
<CrazyLemon> 4.4.2
<yang> jst mam 4.0.4 (Replicant) na S3, baje da 4.2 malo pocasneje deluje na tem mobilniku
<sasa84> 404 so jajca :P
<sasa84> error
<yang> Mislim da je 4.0 - image 4
<yang> cakam da pride popravljen 4.2 ven potem bom pa flasha
<yang> mogoce bodo kar 4.4 izdali
<yang> manjka jim razvijalvcev
<sasa84> :\
<yang> sasa84: si nabavila router ?
<sasa84_> yang, nope...zakaj?
<yang> Ker si se zanimala za WRTje
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jablana> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jablana> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jablana> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 18.3°C
<yang> .vreme j
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Hrastnik (290.0m): 19.6°C @16.06.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 39% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.9 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:09:20, Kulminacija: 13:02:00, Sončni zahod: 20:54:41
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @16.06.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 56%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:47, Kulminacija: 13:03:54, Sončni zahod: 20:56:01
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/avtomotosport/formula_1/novice/2014/06/schumi_se_je_zbudil_iz_kome.aspx
<Pepelka13> Vesela novica: Schumi se je zbudil iz kome! | Formula 1 - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Iz Francije prihaja spodbudna novica. Michael Schumacher ni več v komi in je zapustil bolnišnico v Grenoblu.«
<CrazyLemon> 6 mesecev kome
<idioterna> a pa ve kako mu je ime?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :)
<CrazyLemon> "povedala še, da Schumi sliši glasove in se odziva na dotike."
<yang> typo majo
<yang> na sliki
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo kej z mongodb dela ?
<CrazyLemon> amazon.de pošilja tudi v slovenijo?
<napsy> bi blo cudno da nebi
<zdobersek> ce narocis iz Slovenije
<zdobersek> #bulletprooflogic
<zdobersek> later.
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: men so ze kr velik poslal
<idioterna> tko da ce slucajno ne posiljajo so vsaj zlo slampasti
<yang> CrazyLemon: posilja
<dz0ny> https://www.livebusinesschat.com/smf/index.php?topic=5629.0
<Pepelka13> Hidden message on the new sourceforge TrueCrypt site
<Pepelka13> »Hidden message on the new sourceforge TrueCrypt site«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna yang hvala za potrditvi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej..Ubuntu is also owned by NSA? :D
<dz0ny> ne microsoft
<Sky[x]> lepa lepa :D
<CrazyLemon> !t de sl irland
<Pepelka13> Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> stupid google translate :)
<idioterna> irland je irska
<idioterna> ce te to skrbi
<CrazyLemon> me ne skrbi ker vem da je irska :)
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Deepin 2014 Release Candidate Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VYKB4dx7E04/deepin-2014-release-candidate-download
<zdobersek> ah, seveda
<zdobersek> Cerar ma hiso v Murglah
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: DockBarX 0.91 Released With Bug Fixes, Battery Applet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/U7dU5ciflek/dockbarx-091-released-with-bug-fixes.html
<yang> Zanima kogarkoli pokvarjen C2D Sony Vaio prenosnik s sledecimi specifikacijami http://paste.debian.net/105317/ Okvara je na maticni plosci, racunalnik ne deluje, je pa morda se uporaben ze dele. Okvirna vrednost 50 EUR sprejmem zamenjavo za karkoli uporabnega...predno dam zadevo na bolho.
<Pepelka13> debian Pastezone
<yang> Je pa ful lepo ohranjen, nezne zenske roke so ga cistile samo na povrsini, pozabile pa na notranjost , tko da se je pomoje zabasal ventilator
<sasa84> fluxbox vs. openbox... kdo zmaga?
<zdobersek> jst!
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvo
<yang> sasa84: openflux
<sasa84> yang, flux ma lepe teme...sam po kakovosti je pa baje openbox bolš...
<sasa84> openflux? :D
<yang> ne uporabljam  ne eno ne drugo
<sasa84> yang, kaj ti nucaš? gnome?
<yang> LXDE
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> re :)
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/HiTYAkOoHFc?t=43s
<Pepelka13> Interviewing a Baby - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »See my EXCLUSIVE in-depth interview with a baby. SUB FOR DAILY VIDS! http://bit.ly/subMF2 DOUCHEBAGGERY PLAYLIST: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=0DD...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClvI9fZaz6M
<Pepelka13> Glass Half Empty - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Jason Jones investigates an emerging form of discrimination that Google Glass "explorers" in San Francisco must face.«
<zdobersek> obstaja kaksen ukaz, ki bi avtomatsko spawnal nek cmdline na dolocenem stevilu jeder, dokler je potrebno?
<zdobersek> npr.
<zdobersek> cat /tmp/data.txt | spapapapawn -j4 xargs -n2 echo
<zdobersek> xargs -P
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Conky Manager Gets Revamped UI, New Options (Conky GUI)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kmuXaT-P0CI/conky-manager-gets-revamped-ui-new.html
<CrazyLemon> to ni pravi ukaz..preveč pa-jev je notri
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/deepin-2014-release-candidate-download        evo za hipsterje
<CrazyLemon> html5 + go
<Pepelka13> Linux Deepin 2014 Release Candidate Available to Download
<Pepelka13> »The first release candidate of Ubuntu-based 'Deepin' Linux distribution has been made available to download ahead of a stable release.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny *cough* :)
<dz0ny> what now
<CrazyLemon> aja.. samo launcher je html5 +go
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> kr smej se
<dz0ny> enkrat bo vecino stvari spisanih v go/js/html5
<dz0ny> pardon polymorph
<CrazyLemon> ne smejem se..vem da bo tko enkrat okrog 2020
<CrazyLemon> its all gonna be web based!
<dz0ny> Polymer
<dz0ny> ne vem kje sem najdu polymorph
<dz0ny> pa ni napisan v golang
<dz0ny> http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/deepin/pool/main/d/deepin-desktop-environment/
<Pepelka13> Index of /deepin/pool/main/d/deepin-desktop-environment/
<yang> hehe igram eno amerisko hecno igro z americani
<yang> http://pyx-2.socialgamer.net/game.jsp#game=74
<Pepelka13> Pretend You're Xyzzy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js vidim .coffee v launcherju :)
<yang> cist ameriske fore majo
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/linuxdeepin/dde/tree/master/golang
<Pepelka13> dde/golang at master · linuxdeepin/dde · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »dde - Deepin Desktop«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<dz0ny>  C 51.2%	 CoffeeScript 37.0%	 JavaScript 4.8%	 CSS 3.2%	 Python 2.5%	 Other 1.3%
<dz0ny> tko da :)
<CrazyLemon> golang je ! you can not deny it :D
<Serenity0> hm
<Serenity0> sej nekaj vas je pa gor
<CrazyLemon> en mal pa že!
<zdobersek> tud trije boti!
<CrazyLemon> 2,5
<Serenity0> takle mamo
<Serenity0> hm
<Serenity0> a je binary utilities bol binarni pripomočki al binarna orodja ?
<idioterna> nic od tega imo, ker je binary v tem primeru povezano s strojno oz. objektno kodo, ne s stevilskim sistemom
<CrazyLemon> what he said
<Serenity0> aw shit, torej so tut druge prevodi foo
<Serenity0> predlog?
<Serenity0> že mam neki
<yang> Evo ga ! https://slo-tech.com/forum/t612320
<yang> ne vem sicer akj je mislil s tem da tecaj velja glede na google
<zdobersek> https://www.google.com/finance?q=CURRENCY%3ABTC&ei=VmifU9CGA-aAwAOKmoD4DA
<Pepelka13> Bitcoin: CURRENCY:BTC quotes & news - Google Finance
<Pepelka13> »Get detailed financial information on Bitcoin (CURRENCY:BTC) including real-time stock quotes, historical charts & financial news, all for free!«
<yang> ce vpisem "1 btc eur" v google mi nic ne pokaze
<zdobersek> yang: https://www.google.com/finance?q=CURRENCY%3ABTC&ei=VmifU9CGA-aAwAOKmoD4DA
<Pepelka13> Bitcoin: CURRENCY:BTC quotes & news - Google Finance
<Pepelka13> »Get detailed financial information on Bitcoin (CURRENCY:BTC) including real-time stock quotes, historical charts & financial news, all for free!«
<zdobersek> spodnji desni kot
<yang> ja sej vidim tam
<yang> ampak ce vpises v search "1 btc eur" mi pa ne prikaze
<yang> .pretvori 1 btc eur
<jablana> yang: NaN eur
<yang> .pretvori 1 eur usd
<jablana> yang: 1.36 usd
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-17
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] System Load Indicator Adds Ubuntu Theme Options, Bug Fixes in New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-JWibsKJMA0/system-monitor-indicator-ubuntu-ppa
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Xbox Integration Utility Offers Powerful Gamepad Controls  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/8bP6i2nRkMw/ubuntu-xbox-controller-support-xboxdrv-driver
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] linuxfreak: Re: Widevine Media Optimizer za ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41831/#p41831
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] linuxfreak: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41832/#p41832
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] linuxfreak: Re: Poganjanje AutoCad-a, Offica na Kubuntu 13.10?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41833/#p41833
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] linuxfreak: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41834/#p41834
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] linuxfreak: Start menu v Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41835/#p41835
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> dan
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek
<sasa84> *jump jump*
<zdobersek> heyo
<sasa84> elow dz0ny ;)
<dz0ny> mornin
<zdobersek> sashelle
<CrazyLemon> evo idioterna ..tole je pa zate https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/airdog/airdog-worlds-first-auto-follow-action-sports-dron  da ne boš mel sam FP videe :)
<Pepelka13> AirDog: World's First Auto-follow Action Sports Drone by Helico Aerospace Industries US LLC — Kickstarter
<Pepelka13> »AirDog: World's First Auto-follow Action Sports Drone«
<zdobersek> airdawg!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: premejhn battery life
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-FYHItXRTdUo/U5_13VuoAwI/AAAAAAAADyA/7goya7hZpkY/w944-h794-no/Screen+Shot+2014-06-17+at+1.19.27+pm.png
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> NOT FUNNIEH
<lynxlynxlynx> "essential"
<lynxlynxlynx> pa grep za iskanje praznih datotek :D
<idioterna> un grep je prov obscen ja
<idioterna> find / -empty -delete
<idioterna> don't do that.
<slax0r> ^ evilness :)
<zdobersek> .yt borat naughty naughty
<jablana> BORAT loves Carrie Keagan! Uncensored...the first chapter (7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBaeTsbqJsA ♥6,525 ▶9,950,003
<zdobersek> is that nice or wat https://i.imgur.com/aeiJBKO.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek or what
<CrazyLemon> wat*
<jablana> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/228/323/r1mkya.jpg
<upd_> prfuknen youtube k so onemogočili kopiranje iz opisa pm
<dz0ny> pm?
<zdobersek> p*** m***
<CrazyLemon> p**** *
<upd_> :)
<upd_> a ni neumno no
<zdobersek> r'p.+ m.+'
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Sigram: Native Linux Desktop Telegram Client  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/YS6MHN9hBeE/sigram-native-linux-desktop-telegram.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://alpe-adria-bikefestival.com/sl/alpe-adria-giro-160km/
<Pepelka13> Alpe-Adria Giro 160km | Alpe-Adria Bikefestival
<CrazyLemon> a greš??
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prekratko
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce bi blo 170km bi pretehtal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako prekratko..dokler iz celja prideš do štarta pa pol nazaj
<CrazyLemon> pride lih prav ane
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa prevec ravnine je
<zdobersek> pa zakaj bi placeval 70EUR, ce lahko to odvozim v nedeljo s tabo?
<CrazyLemon> žal ne bo šlo v nedeljo
<CrazyLemon> enkrat julija pa mogoče :)
<zdobersek> soboto?
<CrazyLemon> v juliju? tudi lahko
<Serenity0> kakšen zaspan dan
<orion1111> se kdo ukvarja z typo3?
<dz0ny> miha
<dz0ny> mihaweb
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> eh ja
<napsy> dogaja
<dz0ny> kaksen mir
<slax0r> typo3 je zabaven
<slax0r> prvih 10 sekund
<slax0r> ker priblizno toliko traja da se loginas
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jablana> zdobersek: pong
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jablana> CrazyLemon: pong
<zdobersek> ping
<jablana> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> topspin
<zdobersek> backhand
<zdobersek> areallyfastserve
<zdobersek> I win.
<dz0ny> fsck
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, a kaj uporabljas http://mysqltuner.com/ ?
<Pepelka13> MySQLTuner-perl by major
<Sky[x]> ze kdo poskusil kdaj ?
<zdobersek> mysql? y no nosql?
<zdobersek> => y sql?
<dz0ny> Sky[x], nope
<dz0ny> zdobersek, newSql?
<dz0ny> yo man, be hipster
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ngSql
<zdobersek> (next-gen)
<zdobersek> sql3D
<zdobersek> sql4D
<dz0ny> tist je geojson
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> sql, ne json
<zdobersek> ffs man
<zdobersek> dz0ny: al pa ce greva v prihodnost, cson?
<dz0ny> protobuf
<dz0ny> dejva se malo yaml,toml, ii obdelat
<dz0ny> ker je bolj in?
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: dobil sem invite za tist sql IDE ki je isto podjetje kot phpstorm/webstorm
<zdobersek> dz0ny: csv
<zdobersek> dz0ny: I win?
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Is a Civilization IV Linux Port On The Way?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pmmCy2C0xqw/civilization-iv-linux-port-may-be-on-way
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10389332_10203480383103180_7781068737579051700_n.jpg
<idioterna> ti pa tut vse verjames uradnim medijem
<yang> idioterna: FB ni uradni medij
<yang> kje pa mislis da najdem podobne bedarije
<yang> folk pise neumnosti v glavnem
<idioterna> kako ni uradni medij
<idioterna> valda da je
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/p480x480/10414485_10152162642373603_6583481325230124699_n.jpg
<idioterna> totally american english
<yang> idioterna: a ti kaj "gojis"
<yang> zelenjave/sadje
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/06/hands-on-with-canonicals-orange-box-and-a-peek-into-cloud-nirvana/
<Pepelka13> Hands-on with Canonical’s Orange Box and a peek into cloud nirvana | Ars Technica
<Pepelka13> »Ten Intel NUCs in a custom enclosure make for a compelling cloud-in-a-box.«
<CrazyLemon> cloud nirvana :)
<zdobersek1> dz0ny_: eyy http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/06/bing-doubles-performance-with-fpgas-will-use-them-in-2015/
<Pepelka13> Bing doubles performance with FPGAs, will use them in 2015 | Ars Technica
<Pepelka13> »Configurable chips allow hardware acceleration of software algorithms.«
<yang> CrazyLemon: malenkost drag je orangebox, drugace pa zgleda ustna napravca
<yang> lustna
<lynxlynxlynx> https://freedomsponsors.org/
<Pepelka13> FreedomSponsors
<Pepelka13> »Check this out! freedomsponsors.org - Crowdfunding Free Software, one issue at a time.«
<idioterna> yang: doma mamo vse zivo ja
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-18
<zdobersek> good moaning
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/p526x296/10402899_814795291867051_3414904989851126584_n.jpg
<sasa84> juhuuu
<yang> o saska
<sasa84> elooow yang ;)
<idioterna> zdravo
<idioterna> yang spet s temi uradnimi mediji tezi :)
<idioterna> pa namiguje na spolnost, mi pa vsi cist neki duhovni
<dz0ny> molte da se znebim prehlada pol, kmalu...
<CrazyLemon> the devil will try but we must resist and remain pure
<dz0ny> http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--aj4B0bq2--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/772554095931632274.jpg
<dz0ny> šta to radiš bre...
<CrazyLemon> lol..lej faco kovačiča :D
<idioterna> kdo je pa kovacic
<idioterna> sm mislu da bo Matthai, pa ga ne vidm na slikci
<idioterna> dz0ny: bomo rajs zegnal ksn caj
<idioterna> pa bos tist popil, pa bo prec uredu
<dz0ny> :) thx
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<yang> naslednic ce se ze imas namen prehladit prid v BS3, kle zmer tok piha med stolpnicam pa bifeji so tam vmes
<idioterna> voda ma spomin po vsem dreku k ga je sprala v morje, ampak mi jo pol obdelamo z lato po glavi, da pozabi.
<yang> mene je vcer cist napihal, no sam upam da ne bom zbolu sem vzel lekadol
<sasa84> idioterna, kaj ma spet yang ? :)
<yang> to je tko, kadar gres s kadilci na pijaco, k so navajeni v vsakem vremenu zunaj sedet
<yang> "prid mi delat druzbo ven, da enga skadim" pol te pa cist prepiha
<sasa84> jah yang ...tko je :>
<idioterna> sasa84: z uradnih medijev pejsta slikce k v obce namigujejo na pohujsljivost.
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> ojoj!!!
 * sasa84 pripravi žegnano vodo
<yang> idioterna: ? a nis vidu lampe ?
<idioterna> seveda sm
<idioterna> za koga me pa mas
<idioterna> sam sm pol vidu napis pa
<idioterna> saw what you tried to do there
<idioterna> but you will not succeed for our hearts are pure
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> gospel za danes: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goV57pGmiCk
<Pepelka13> Gates of Steel by Devo - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »From the 1980 album Freedom of Choice. Haven't seen the album version of this, so I thought i'd upload it.«
<yang> a tisti finto od kubricka ste vidl, bom pejstu
<idioterna> smo vidl ja
<zdobersek> .yt stanley kubrick backflip
<jablana> animated stanley kubrick bloopers (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCNsAr5Y1BQ ♥1 ▶55
<sasa84> Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> zdobersek, !!!!
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> *jump jump*
<yang> zdobersek: heh
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: glasni ventilatorji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41836/#p41836
<dz0ny> I'am saved https://github.com/mephux/komanda
<Pepelka13> mephux/komanda · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »komanda - IRC for people who write code«
<orion1111> zanima me ce kdo v sluzbi dela z sym2 ali pa codeigniter?
<slax0r> jop
<slax0r> orion1111: js delam z ci
<slax0r> potem pa nic
<orion1111> samo zanimal me je koliko od vas dela s katerim od teh
<orion1111> jst sm pravkar koncal z symf2
<orion1111> mini cms varianta
<orion1111> kasneje lahko pokazem screenshote
<napsy> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10419971_228516927359433_8457529102412121128_n.jpg Pšena Kovačič
<idioterna> soup with this
<idioterna> a to je art
<yang> Art
<idioterna> k si uceri neki govoru
<idioterna> a to si kupu :)
<yang> ja, sam ti nimas FB-ja pa ne ves kdaj bo drazba umetnin
<idioterna> ce je na fb zame ne obstaja
<idioterna> umetnin mam pa ze polno bajto, ne rabm se vec
<yang> No, vseeno vabljen 21.06. ob 12h na Preserca
<yang> aja, otroci risejo ?
<yang> ;) lepo
<yang> Nisem kupil, mogoce jo bom zbidal, sam vidim, da ima veliko like-ov
<idioterna> tut ja
<idioterna> pa suni rise
<idioterna> pa fotografira
<idioterna> pa dobre umetnike podpiramo
<yang> no pol pa jih prid podpret, preko 50 umetnikov je podarilo svoje umetnine, bo zanimiva drazba
<yang> od 30 eur dalje se bida
<yang> mogoce bo kaksen od njih v kratkem umrl, pa bos pol zasluzil lahko 20x
<slax0r> kk bi se v pravilni slovenscini reklo "cable sleeving"?
<yang> slax0r: opiljanje kabla
<yang> al pa
<yang> luscenje/slacenje kabla
<slax0r> ne ne
<slax0r> ne slacenje
<slax0r> ko kabel "obleces" v to tkanino
<yang> potem pa oblacenje
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/fCuJS.jpg
<slax0r> ok, in kaj so potem to? oblekice za kable? :)
<idioterna> yang: niso dobri :\
<yang> kaj takega verjetno
<idioterna> yang: pa js ne kupujem umetnin zato da bi jih pol prodajal
<idioterna> vecino jih itak dobim v dar
<yang> idioterna: poglej si https://www.facebook.com/auctionobrenovac?ref=stream mogoce ne rabis fb accounta
<Pepelka13> Katalog | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Slovenski umetniki in darovalci za šolo v Obrenovcu«
<idioterna> ja ne bom NSA razlagal kaj me zanima valda
<slax0r> katera trgovina pa je najbolj zalozena z raznimi pc modding zadevami v slo?
<yang> nevem poglej morda AGT ?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r prečekiraj cool-pc.org
<yang> http://www.agt.si/racunalniska-oprema/modding/
<Pepelka13> Modding :: AGT Trgovina d.o.o.
<yang> sam zakaj bi sploh hotu to met, da se ti bliska v ohisju ?
<yang> lighshow PC
<slax0r> buzirke!
<slax0r> to se ze :P
<slax0r> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-81R7VsxChrY/U5uBWkBmpZI/AAAAAAAAG3E/NZO9Y8VqiRk/w492-h874-no/20140613_163122.jpg
<yang> a mas vodno hlajenje
<yang> Men so vsec ohisja starih UNIX workstationov
<slax0r> mhm
<idioterna> s katodnimi cevmi
<yang> http://www.obsolyte.com/sgi_indigo2/
<Pepelka13> SGI Indigo2 / Silicon Graphics R4400 Architecture
<Pepelka13> »A website about the old workstations, focusing on unix systems. The only known archive of material.«
<sasa84_> hah, kupla sm si rubikovo kocko
<sasa84_> mal mam preveč cajta :\
<sasa84_> to bo za vmes med pavzo :D
<mihaweb> dan sasa84_ :)
<sasa84_> ooo mihaweb
<mihaweb> oooo tudi tebi
<yang> sasa84_: zddej rabis pogledat samo se teorije kako sestavis kocko pod 5 min,
<yang> jst sem videl na lastne oci mulce ki so jo sestavili v cca. 20-25. sek
<sasa84_> ja yang :D
<yang> a 3x3 si nabavla
<yang> jst mam vse varjante
<yang> 3x3 je klasika
<sasa84_> 3*3 ja...klasiko :)
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mats_Valk
<Pepelka13> Mats Valk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ si vidla tistga tipa ki jo sestavi v manj kot 10ih sekundah?
<Serenity0> kaj to? rubikovo?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 27.7°C @18.06.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 26% Veter: vzhodnik 3.5 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:58, Kulminacija: 13:07:28, Sončni zahod: 20:57:59
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jablana> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jablana> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jablana> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 20.1°C
<zdobersek> mhzlo
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bilo 18°
<yang> http://www.navice.si/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/322nr.png
<orion1111> :D
<idioterna> ne stekam tega
<idioterna> ampak itak je facebook
<idioterna> yang: a ti si umetnik? :)
<yang> ne da bi vedel
<idioterna> naveden si med unimi k so prispevali umetniska dela
<idioterna> se prav si samo pospravljal?
<yang> pomagal sem pri objavi del
<yang> organizatorka je moja soseda
<yang> nimam se ravno za umetnika, jaz delam za svoj veselje
<yang> ona ma partnerja iz tistega poplavljenega mesta
<yang> je bla dol k so ble poplave
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Skype 4.3 For Linux Released With Updated User Interface, Other Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/-NXtV0Lsk1A/skype-43-for-linux-released-with.html
<dz0ny> .apt readline-devel
<dz0ny> .apt readline
<jablana> lib64readline6-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> lib64readline6 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> lib64readline5-dev {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> lib64readline5 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> lib64readline-gplv2-dev {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> lib32readline6-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> lib32readline6 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> lib32readline5-dev {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> lib32readline5 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> lib32readline-gplv2-dev {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> jezesna
<dz0ny> to mi hoce java pa gcc zbrisat
<orion1111> http://www.sitepoint.com/best-php-frameworks-2014/
<Pepelka13> Best PHP Frameworks for 2014
<Pepelka13> »Have a look at our 2013 survey to decide what the best frameworks for 2014 are!«
<orion1111> Prvic slisim za Laravel in Phalcon
<Sky[x]> Laravel je trenutno kot codeigniter 4 leta nazaj :)
<zdobersek> zadnjic slisim za PHP
<zdobersek> prosim ... ! :'(
<sasa84_> Oooo zdobersek
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to install Pepper Flash in Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/g1uCPU1d_ks/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<zdobersek> http://instagram.com/p/pXazWyKjXP/
<Pepelka13> Instagram
<Pepelka13> »ellenlikesbikes's video on Instagram«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<sasa84_> oj LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> sup sasa84_
<zdobersek> sasa84_: !!
<sasa84_> wiiii zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> ne.
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> your loss
<CrazyLemon> endomondo why wont you upload..why
<zdobersek> ohnoes, kolesaru si
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i did i did i sure did!
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/9Zv4V.gif
<zdobersek> ^ CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon bows
<CrazyLemon> še ko zamenjam gonilni ležaj..pol bom šele hiter!
<zdobersek> a bos dal keramiko notr?
<CrazyLemon> ah kje bo kr karbon!
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Skype for Linux 4.3 Arrives with desktop Call Monitor Widget, UI Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dYexkTTuHJ8/download-skype-4-3-linux-new-ui-download
<upd_> UpdateLastTradePriceLabelGui UpdateTradeTableAndSubscribe a so predolga imena to za funkcije ?
<lynxlynxlynx> pri prvi ni jasno, kaj doda gui na koncu; pri drugi ti pa da sumit, da bi morale v resnici biti dve funkciji
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, najbrž cel widget; potem bi mel raje samo UpdateLastTradePrice al pa refresh
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Devs Demo GTK+ Apps Running on Mir in Unity 8  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bfqI2nNhukA/ubuntu-devs-demo-gtk-apps-running-mir-unity-8
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Kubuntu in neuspešna instalacija TOR-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41837/#p41837
<upd> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/youtube/HU7yQD7Jbk4/aBGHSDHLlrcJ This is not an intended change. We're working to fix this issue now. Thanks for your patience, everyone.
<Pepelka13> Google Skupine
<Pepelka13> »V Google Skupinah lahko ustvarjate spletne forume in e-poštne skupine ter aktivno sodelujete v raznovrstnih razpravah znotraj teh skupnosti.«
<upd> yes!!!
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-19
<napsy> dan
<aaljosa> dober dan
<napsy> dan
<aaljosa> ma kdo kake izkusnje z mobitelovo storitvijo "postar" ?
<aaljosa> oziroma ce ma kdo kake izkusnje z HTTP POST requestom z certifikatom in xml datoteko
<aaljosa> malcek me sintaxa matra :)
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10403024_729418817104621_9141982497668210224_n.jpg
<napsy> kdo pa je to?
<aaljosa> Kapital FTW! :D
<yang> http://threatpost.com/android-root-access-vulnerability-affecting-most-devices
<Pepelka13> Android Root Access Vulnerability Affecting Most Devices | Threatpost | The first stop for security news
<Pepelka13> »Geohot's latest Android rooting tool relies on a privilege root access, escalation vulnerability affecting the majority of commercial Android builds.«
<yang> http://threatpost.com/hacker-exploits-nas-vulnerabilities-to-mine-620k-in-dogecoin/106756
<Pepelka13> Hacker Exploits NAS Vulns to Mine $620K in Dogecoin | Threatpost | The first stop for security news
<Pepelka13> »A hacker exploiting vulnerabilities in Synology network attached storage boxes was able to mine $620,000 in Dogecoin.«
<zdobersek> wow
<yang> FB doesn't work (something's wrong)
<yang> They are a year behind -
<yang> Facebook © 2013
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Kubuntu in neuspešna instalacija TOR-a  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41838/#p41838
<CrazyLemon> a ni bilo govora da ne potrebuješ več sploh  ©
<CrazyLemon> While use of a copyright notice was once required as a condition of copyright protection, it is now optional
<yang> 2 modema mi je skurlo v roku dveh mescev
<Serenity0> toj zihr siol kriv
<yang> jah nevem zgleda ni izolirano zadost ob nevihtah
<yang> se na switchu mi je skurlo port
<Serenity0> ja pr nevihtah pa pač izštekaš ane
<Serenity0> čprov je težko zdržat
<yang> mah saj pridejo pa zamenjajo
<yang> izstekat je treba povezavo na telefonske zice
<yang> ostalo je izolirano
<idioterna> a nimas wifi
<yang> vse mam
<yang> DSL imam samo kot rezervno povezavo
<idioterna> ja pol pa stran vrz
<yang> kaj naj vrzem stran
<yang> a teb so dal boljsi uplink, ko si rekel da zelis met se TV
<yang> jaz sem vprasal kdo je pristojen za izgradnjo dodatnih paric, pa so rekli da telekom
<yang> v primeru, ce so sploh se proste
<yang> rabu bi en dober kontakt tm, k s temi zadevami dela
<idioterna> siol pa telekom je eno in isto zdej
<sasa84> yang, treba sklopt ;)
<yang> sasa84: je reku tehnik da vam na notranjskem redno kuri modeme ob nevihtah
<yang> kok si jih ze ti skurila ?
 * sasa84 sklapla... ker ma slabe izkušnje s strelami :P
<idioterna> yang: nc nism reku da hocm tv
<sasa84> 3*-4x komp, 2x al 3x tv, Å¡e takrat satelitsko, in ostale tehnikalije... :)
<sasa84> modem pa... še prej mi je une kurlo tastare.. zdej te pa kr sklpalma...se že prej tok pobrigam d sklopm
<yang> aja pol me kar vodis v stevilu skurjenih naprav. Edin morda jaz vodim v razmerju kok skurjenih glede na casovno obdobje :)
<idioterna> men odkar mam big ass ups ni nc skurl se
<yang> jst mislim da ne pomaga UPS pr modemu, ker ga skuri preko telefonske zice
<yang> tam not useka
<sasa84> MHM
<idioterna> to se vse da zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> men odkar nimam upsa ni nič skurlo :)
<yang> jaz ne rabim ups-a kder imamo 364 dni uptimea
<yang> 1x letno nardijo remont in izklopjo postajo
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti pomaga pc uptime če internet ne dela! :)
<yang> dela, po drugi liniji, ena vedno dela :)
<upd_> čudno pri nas ni že 5 let skurlo je pa una zaščita na vtičnic, frendu sem pa že letos 3 mrežne zamenjal k ni sposoben wifi kuput
<idioterna> 364?
<sasa84> ma glavn d so čilenci zmagal :P
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> tko k so črnci črni so čilenci čili?
<sasa84> jp idioterna
<sasa84> čili je bl prehud za špance
<idioterna> čili in zdravi
<zdobersek> sasa84: a cva probat? http://www.siol.net/trendi/lepota_in_zdravje/aktualno/2014/06/maslo_v_kavi_nova_prehrambna_muha.aspx
<Pepelka13> Maslo v kavi nova prehrambna muha | Zdravo življenje - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Dodajanje masla v kavo je nov trend v prehranjevanju in nova modna muha med slavnimi osebami.«
<napsy> oh goodie :D
<pitko> dan
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> ja paglej ga!
<CrazyLemon> no že vidim sašo kako naroča kavo z zaseko :)
<yang> idioterna: 1 dan je downtime oz niti ne 24 ur
<yang> enkrat letno je remont
<yang> zdobersek: mogoce bosta ratala slavna pol
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> js mam 0
<yang> mam neki starejsih UPs-ov brez baterij
<yang> morm jih odnest na reciklazo
<yang> Linux rpi 3.12.22+ #691 PREEMPT Wed Jun 18 18:29:58 BST 2014 armv6l GNU/Linux
<yang> upgrejdal sem ga na novo verzijo XBMC-ja
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Humanity Colors Icon Theme Now Available In 12 Colors  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/i0-iv6kQig4/humanity-colors-icon-theme-now.html
<idioterna> a nimas openelec
<yang> ne
<yang> raspbian
<napsy> https://twitter.com/SDSjeBozjaPot
<Pepelka13> SDS je Božja pot (SDSjeBozjaPot) on Twitter
<Pepelka13> »The latest from SDS je Božja pot (@SDSjeBozjaPot). SDS ni le najbolj poštena stranka. SDS je pot, ki bi jo hodil Bog. Sledimo Bogu, bodimo domoljubni in sprostimo Slovenijo!. Murglje«
<sasa84> lol napsy :D
<idioterna> bog je prfuknen.
<napsy> tk pravijo za vse genije :D
<sasa84> hahahahhahahaha :D
<idioterna> ma sej par idej ma cist uredu
<idioterna> pol pa "ne presustvuj"
<idioterna> wtf
<zdobersek> .yt saj ni boga
<jablana> Saj ni boga! (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc5hiUzvSYg ♥0 ▶52
<idioterna> o nice
<idioterna> ta milan ma dobre videote
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWOoYDRokZg
<Pepelka13> Zemljani so nevarni! - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Zemljan ti lohka kamn u glavo vrže, al te pa z lopato napade.«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu83TvQYrLnumeG9xE4MKwA
<Pepelka13> Milan Podbevšek - YouTube
<napsy> haha
<napsy> misli tisti 'alien' v angleskem pomenu
<napsy> tujc :D
<idioterna> pa tale
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7EpCXmenRM
<Pepelka13> Trabuko - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Taprava jugoslovanska cigara!«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVG7LRlI_hA
<Pepelka13> Albert's Path - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »From Twin Peaks ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098936/ ).«
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfNbuqcGMLU
<Pepelka13> There's Less Bullshit - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »From The Russia House ( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100530/ ).«
<zdobersek> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BqcYB2qIMAAVDVI.jpg
<idioterna> o pa ta je tut nice
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKbHwyTrT_g
<Pepelka13> Thinking - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Classic Tommy Lee Jones in The Fugitive (1993) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106977/«
<aaljosa> kako je ze uni profesor za vaje od matematike in diskretnih na FRIju
<aaljosa> ki ma nekega jeepa za po puscavi
<aaljosa> pa blog pise kako je sow u Sirijo pa neke take
<aaljosa> ne moram se spomnit nikakor
<napsy> mahnic
<aaljosa> mahnic?
<aaljosa> ful mi ne stima ime :)
<napsy> sj ni nima
<napsy> ime
<aaljosa> hehe
<aaljosa> mas mogoce ime?
<aaljosa> Viljan Mahnic?
<napsy> nevem a je bil uros?
<aaljosa> ni to ta
<napsy> aja ne
<napsy> ja pol je drug ja
<aaljosa> sej iscem zdj po strani profesofrjev ce bo kateri znan :D
<napsy> mislim da tak njega ni vec
<napsy> pa precej profesorjev so zamenjal kokr mi je znan
<aaljosa> aja pa
<aaljosa> asistent je bil sej res
<aaljosa> ne prof.
<aaljosa> aja? vidis ti
<napsy> so mlajsi zdaj
<aaljosa> je bil cas :)
<aaljosa> sem pisal CrazyLemon sms da vidimo ce bo kaj bolj odziven kot tukaj :)
<aaljosa> on bi mogu vedet ker je matematiko delal ene 32x
<aaljosa> :D
<aaljosa> ehh nic ni od tega CrazyLemon
<aaljosa> totalno neodziven
<CrazyLemon> aaljosa on ni profesor ampak asistent
<CrazyLemon> in ni bil za diskretne ampak za.. analizo?
<aaljosa> ma kasna analiza
<aaljosa> kaj ti govoris ejga
<aaljosa> :D
<CrazyLemon> aaljosa damjan vrenčur :)
<aaljosa> Matematiko in Diskretne nas jemel
<aaljosa> to to to
<aaljosa> vidis ti
<CrazyLemon> vidim js..vidiš ti? :)
<CrazyLemon> včeraj smti bil pri hiši
<aaljosa> ja lahko bi se javu ane
<aaljosa> kaj si delal u mojem hoodu :D
<CrazyLemon> ma sem šel do enih ki čakali tam pri tisti kolesarski trgovini
<CrazyLemon> +so
<aaljosa> aa vidis ti
<aaljosa> in nisi prisu na obisk
<aaljosa> dobro dobro
<aaljosa> sej ql
<aaljosa> :D
<CrazyLemon> kakšen obisk.. na kolesu sem bil :)
<CrazyLemon> a js vem da ti dlje od kopra ne greš s kolesom :D
<aaljosa> tako je
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri kolesu..moram peljat kolo na servis.. ajde :)
<aaljosa> h meni do;?
<aaljosa> dol?
<aaljosa> bos tam..zdj pridem mimo
<aaljosa> cez 10min
<CrazyLemon> ne dol
<CrazyLemon> grem dol v funsports
<aaljosa> funsports
<CrazyLemon> pri banki
<aaljosa> wtf?!
<aaljosa> :D
<aaljosa> aja uni zajebani
<aaljosa> nisi ti kar tako :D
<CrazyLemon> uni tam pri tebi rabi en mesec
<CrazyLemon> da kaj naredi :)
<aaljosa> hahah
<aaljosa> jz sem cakal zajlo lih 1 mesec :D
<aaljosa> eno malo bolj nestandardno
<aaljosa> :)
<CrazyLemon> no sej..tak je on :)
<aaljosa> eeeh ja
<aaljosa> dobar
<CrazyLemon> bratranec čakal očala tudi ene tri tedne
<CrazyLemon> pa ni dobu :D
<aaljosa> drugic ko si tam poklici ne
<aaljosa> lol
<aaljosa> to so te biznismeni pravi
<aaljosa> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma italijan..je.. se njemu :)
<CrazyLemon> lp
<aaljosa> u2
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] XCOM: Enemy Unknown Linux Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/T5gEhojcqNY/xcom-enemy-unknown-linux-steam-release
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo je zdj za eno limonado v siski ?
<idioterna> kje v siski
<Sky[x]> industrijska cona siska ali pa mercator center
<idioterna> predalec :)
<idioterna> mislm ce pridem do tja bom rajs se naprej gonu
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<Sky[x]> idioterna, kje bi ti blo pa ok ?
<idioterna> ma sej nimam cajta
<Sky[x]> ok
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Laptop Mode Tools 1.65 Released With Intel PState Support, Other Changes [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4gswQdjx0aY/laptop-mode-tools-165-released-with.html
<Sky[x]> lol
<sasa84> lol ja Sky[x] ....jst sm bla pa čisto samcana :\
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/GLlLQ3LmZWU
<Pepelka13> Expiration Date - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Engineer and Medic make an unsettling new discovery while experimenting with the teleporter. Meanwhile, Scout stops insulting Spy long enough to ask him an e...«
<zdobersek> mvm?
<CrazyLemon> always
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lej te norce https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QE97iUvSHk0
<Pepelka13> inCycle video: Inside the sprint finish on stage 5 of the Tour de Suisse - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »inCycle take you into the middle of the peloton and show footage of how the sprinters lock horns on stage 5 of the Tour de Suisse«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mater kok kričijo :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: po ovinko 300m pred ciljem jih par sesipa v ozadju
<zdobersek> tam kjer Sagan uleti pred kamero
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni videt tega na posnetku
<CrazyLemon> so pa f'in mental :)
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da vsak hoče bit spredaj če se vsi zadaj prerivajo
<dz0ny> http://mic.com/articles/91091/a-mysterious-sound-is-driving-people-insane-and-nobody-knows-what-s-causing-it
<Pepelka13> A Mysterious Sound Is Driving People Insane — And Nobody Knows What's Causing It - Mic
<Pepelka13> »Until now.«
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-20
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<slax0r> ehlo
<CrazyLemon> helo
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @20.06.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 77%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:05, Kulminacija: 13:04:43, Sončni zahod: 20:57:20
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zdobersek> hejaa
<napsy> jooo
<zdobersek> sasa84: hva zdej
<sasa84> juuuu zdobersek miško mooooj
<zdobersek> <:O~
<sasa84> <3
<napsy> ahh
<napsy> sm pa ze mislu da kdo men pise :P
<sasa84> oj napsy :)
<sasa84> napsy, zarad punce se bojim kej rečt a veš...
<napsy> aja ja ja
<napsy> to pa normalno :)
<zdobersek> gfs be cray-cray
<sasa84> tko da napsy ...raj pol nč ne brbljam a veš...sorči
<sasa84> lohk ti pa skuham kofeđ
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico za golden boia zdobersek & co
<zdobersek> .pic get lucky
<jablana> http://cdn.stereogum.com/files/2013/04/daft-punk-get-lucky-video.jpg
<zdobersek> .gif get lucky
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: implement maybe? ^
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> he is learnig php now
<sasa84> Oj Sky[x]
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny oh no he's not
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/19/next-android-faster-apps/
<Pepelka13> The next version of Android will enhance battery life, speed up apps
<Pepelka13> »Several months ago, Google added an experimental runtime option to speed up apps in Android 4.4 KitKat. A runtime, for the record, supports the apps«
<Sky[x]> ja sem bra lto ze :)
<CrazyLemon> lepo..drugič pa prilepi link še sm ane!
<napsy> js mam to ze vklucen :D
<napsy> sam se nism opazil razlik razn tega da se appi ful pocasnej namescajo
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej..a gre kdo danes na dob da podpre velikega vodjo?
<slax0r> da ga z skupnimi mocmi spravimo v celico?
<sasa84> oooo dz0ny_
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst že 1 mesc jokam, ker se dogaja taka krivica... jst sm že na dobu, kuham kofe/čaj za prve romarje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 me veseli da podpiraš velikega vodjo
<CrazyLemon> in ja..velika krivica je
<sasa84> packi, vse je skorumpiran!
<sasa84> barabe komunajzarske iz murgel :P
<sasa84> a sem pozabla še kakšmo parolo? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hitr me spomn...romarji že grejo!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 "nisem kriv" !
<sasa84> to sta mela že zoki pa popovič
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda..ker nista kriva doh
<sasa84> https://radio1.si/img/Gallery/Video/ja_8a0c26ef-dfb5-49ca-a483-575ae4cd5aeb.mp4
<yang> evo v ameriki so ze prepovedal kajenje v dolocenih stanovanjskih soseskah
<yang> sej ce bi gradili naselja kjer bi bilo prepovrdano kaditi, bi bila to neke vrste nadstandardna stanovanja
<yang> kjer imas kot nekadilec veliko boljse zivljensko okolje
<yang> morda se bodo cez 10 let tega lotili tudi pri nas
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, ne verjamem, da to dosti vpliva na tvoj lokalen zrak
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mi prideš pomagat klenart?
<sasa84> kelnart
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kolik €/h ?
<CrazyLemon> in a lahko nosim kiklo?
<sasa84> ej, da te ni sram?! za ljubljenega vodjo ti hočeš plačilo?!
<CrazyLemon> aja na dob
<sasa84> a nis vidu, da mamo odprt račun, d bomo lohk poplačal sodne stroške...
<CrazyLemon> ja to pa pridem brezplačno
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je da me vidi da mu služim
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> pokazal bi mu 1F595 :P
<sasa84> kaj? :))
<sasa84> .g 1f595
<CrazyLemon> iščeš !g
<Pepelka13>  svetovno prvenstvo v nogometu 2014
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> !g 1f595
<Pepelka13> U+1F595 - FileFormat.Info http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/1f595/index.htm
<sasa84> hihi :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lohk bi dala tud .pic  ane :P
<CrazyLemon> .pic 1F595
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/ZBF7NEV.png
<CrazyLemon> jp!
<sasa84> .pic crazylemon
<jablana> https://cdn.empowernetwork.com/user_images/post/2013/03/01/1/16/e3e0/540_293_resize_20130301_116e3e0df1d39bfadb8a3777f82e61b5_png.png
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> .pic sasa84
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/ywQCNat.jpg
<CrazyLemon> we are pretty good!
<sasa84> dogecoin?
<upd_> lol
<sasa84> .pic upd_
<jablana> http://www.uaa.alaska.edu/upd/images/UPD-Patrol-Charger_1.JPG
<upd_> hud :P
<sasa84> a je to dodge?
<upd_> mislem da
<sasa84> .pic jablana
<jablana> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/sl/4/4e/Cveto%C4%8Da_jablana.JPG
<slax0r> sorry excuse for a charger :/
<sasa84> oooo slax0r
<sasa84> slax0rsnack
<slax0r> om, nom nom!
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Canonical Release New ‘Ubuntu One Downloader’ App  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/OCKGobYTXDo/ubuntu-one-downloader-app
<CrazyLemon> ravno zrihtam kolo da deluje brezhibno pa me tkoj guma zaj...
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/5zKXz.gif
<CrazyLemon> kr deformirala se je
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi mogu bl počasi vozit :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> tale bi tud lahko sel v zapor http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2014/06/20/65118784_dob1.jpg
<kren_> Dober večer! A kdo ve, kako spremeniti magic number neke particije?
<lynxlynxlynx> to se uporablja Å¡e za kaj drugega kot datoteke?
<lynxlynxlynx> oz. kaj to je?
<kren_> Jaz želim zagnati bolj za šalo nek drug operacijski sistem (GNu/Hurd), moj glavni je Debian Linux, vendar mi ob zagonu tistega operacijskega sistema javlja, da je magic number = 0x82 (kar je Linux), ne pa 0x36
<kren_> Baje, da je to v superblocku shranjeno (kje bi pa bilo lahko drugje?).
<kren_> No, jaz sem to particijo "naredil" z Gparted, bom jo izbrisal in probal z mke2fs.
<kren_> eh, to ni naredilo nič.
<kren_> log: http://pastebin.com/uWzeXEDw
<Pepelka13> root@kje:/home/kje# mke2fs /dev/sda2 mke2fs 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012) Filesystem la - Pastebin.com
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, tip particije
<kren_> sem našel to http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/recover-bad-superblock-from-corrupted-partition/ ampak mi ne pomaga, saj jaz nočem obnoviti neke particije, jaz hočem spremeniti superblock na tej
<Pepelka13> Linux: Recover Corrupted Partition From A Bad Superblock
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a tisto zadaj je andrej Å¡ifrer?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152952687823572&set=a.10150154578288572.342671.32585228571&type=1&theater
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka13> Janez Janša - Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Skupaj za vedno«
<lynxlynxlynx> kdaj bo ta pupa izdala kako knjigo?
<CrazyLemon> bi jo kupil? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne pupo..knjigo
<dz0ny> kren
<dz0ny> joj
<dz0ny> fdisk
<dz0ny> zakaj mu niste povedal
<zdobersek> zakvaaaj
<lynxlynxlynx> jst ne, samo bi znalo bit sočno
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-21
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQYBP5Qu6OE
<Pepelka13> COMPUTERS FRUSTRATE MY MOM! - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »I couldn't resist hiding a camera while my mom got frustrated trying to change a password. I love my mom, she's hilarious. ASK ME QUESTIONS: http://bit.ly/GA...«
<CrazyLemon> pain in the butt :D
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči zdobersek http://blog.feedly.com/2014/06/19/any-webkitwebcore-expert-in-the-feedly-community/
<Pepelka13> Any WebKit/WebCore expert in the feedly community? | Building Feedly
<Pepelka13> »Our focus for May and June has been to get rid of all the sporadic crashes that happen in feedly for iPhone and feedly for iPad while trying to accelerate the rendering. We have been making a lot o...«
<idioterna> "clani sds se bodo menjavali na strazi pred vhodom v zavod dokler janez jansa ne bo izpuscen"
<idioterna> "ponoci je nekdo v krozisce postavil jugoslovansko zastavo"
<idioterna> je blo na radiju
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/10413372_785779478128897_4678844846360810312_n.jpg
<yang> .vree lj
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @21.06.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 72%  delno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:16, Kulminacija: 13:04:55, Sončni zahod: 20:57:34
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<jablana> V ponedeljek bo sprva delno jasno, čez dan pa se bo oblačnost od zahoda povečala. Popoldne bodo nastajale krajevne plohe in nevihte, ki se bodo zavlekle tudi v noč na torek.V torek bo pretežno oblačno z občasnimi padavinami, deloma plohami. Nekoliko hladneje bo.
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> Danes in jutri bo povečini sončno, le občasno ponekod zmerno oblačno.
<yang> Danes med 18-24h je prost vstop v muzeje
<yang> http://www.muzejska-noc.si/
<Pepelka13> Poletna muzejska noč | 21. junij 2014
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jablana> Trenutno se predvaja: Movement - Us
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny away nicks are so 20th century
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wys0eAfCTZg
<Pepelka13> C. C. Catch - Soul Survivor - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »C. C. Catch - Soul Survivor 1987 Teledysk kręcony w zaaranżowanym na miejską uliczkę studiu, a w nim CC tańczy wraz ze swoim zespołem. Tym co od razu rzuca s...«
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/06/google-unveils-independent-fork-of-openssl-called-boringssl/
<Pepelka13> Google unveils independent “fork” of OpenSSL called “BoringSSL” | Ars Technica
<Pepelka13> »Stripped down package means there will be three independent versions of OpenSSL.«
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10433104_1625864350971036_3024623989982137322_n.jpg
<yang> Jao kaksno sonce, cisto me je opeklo po rokah
<CrazyLemon> put some sunscreen on white boy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dvigni rokav!
<zdobersek> pokazi belinku, kaj pomeni opecenost!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23°C @21.06.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 43%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:16, Kulminacija: 13:04:55, Sončni zahod: 20:57:34
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> zdele bom dal kar dolge rokave
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem opečen ker se namažem!
<CrazyLemon> razen če grem na kolo za < 2h
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jablana> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jablana> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: 23.0°C
<jablana> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 22.6°C
<yang> pa se avtobus mi je pred nosom odpelu
<CrazyLemon> manj glej v telefon
<CrazyLemon> kren
<CrazyLemon> [22:05:48] <dz0ny> kren
<CrazyLemon> [22:05:52] <dz0ny> joj
<CrazyLemon> [22:05:56] <dz0ny> fdisk
<CrazyLemon> [22:06:01] <dz0ny> zakaj mu niste povedal
<yang> kren /join #gnu
<yang> ali pa #hurd
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bqo2ey2CMAAfIIY.jpg:large
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/06/jansevi_podporniki_pred_zaporom_na_dobu.aspx
<Pepelka13> Janševi podporniki pred zaporom na Dobu postavili stražo | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Predsednik Borut Pahor in prvak SDS Janez Janša, ki je na prestajanju dveletne zaporne kazni na Dobu, sta se v četrtek pogovarjala po telefonu. Janševi podporniki pa medtem dežurajo pred zaporom.«
<zdobersek> pazijo, da Jansa ne pobegne ven
<CrazyLemon> bužček :(
<CrazyLemon> http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2014/06/20/well-build-a-dream-house-of-net/
<Pepelka13> We’ll Build A Dream House Of Net « Dan Williams’ blog
<CrazyLemon> a dream house they say!
<zdobersek> .potres
<jablana> M 1.7 > 26.km  J od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @20/06/2014 23:01:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+16.27+E
<CrazyLemon> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '' (T_ENCAPSED_AND_WHITESPACE), expecting identifier (T_STRING) or variable (T_VARIABLE) or number (T_NUM_STRING) in $rows['post_title']) == 0     ..... zdobersek zakaj mi to ne dela? :)
<zdobersek> NO
<zdobersek> PLEASE, NO
<zdobersek> DON'T SHOW ME THE CODE
<zdobersek> MAKE IT A CHALLENGE INSTEAD
<zdobersek> PLEASE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne potrebuješ kode..ker je napaka v  $rows['post_title']) == 0
<idioterna> it's php
<CrazyLemon> ampak če že vztrajaš
<CrazyLemon> if(strlen($rows['post_title']) == 0) {
<CrazyLemon> prepoznaš kodo? its your work :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: $rows['post_title'] ti vraca ''
<zdobersek> to (zacuda) ne mores testirat proti 0
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak! to ni mogoče :)
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> strlen vrne vrednost ne '' :)
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. nisi bil ti kriv ampak moj heredoc :p
<zdobersek> WHATEVZ
<CrazyLemon> ampak še vedno noče delat hudič..zdaj mu niso všeč tvoje vejice
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/EYZkgSP2#rAO8Qf1IUtGk-bfihaGvq4K-               what am i doing wrong razn očitnega
<CrazyLemon> (ukvarjanje z phpjem)
<zdobersek> tisivejica
<zdobersek>  if(mysql_num_rows($q) == 0) {die();} <-- tega nisem jst pisal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hmm
<CrazyLemon> my bad ..očitno je r33d3m33r to delal
<CrazyLemon> sam
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti tudi rihtat ta meni
<CrazyLemon> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/revision/48
<Pepelka13> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : revision 48
<CrazyLemon> ok..očitno nisi
<yang> .vreme lj
<CrazyLemon> /s/Žan D./Andrej M./
<CrazyLemon> :)
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @21.06.2014 22:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 46%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:16, Kulminacija: 13:04:55, Sončni zahod: 20:57:34
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .yt braveheart freedom
<jablana> Braveheart Freedom Speech (HD) (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEOOZDbMrgE ♥3,345 ▶1,228,043
<zdobersek> noc.
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-22
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .napoved
<jablana> V torek in sredo bo pretežno oblačno z občasnimi padavinami, deloma plohami in nevihtami. Nekoliko hladneje bo. Na Primorskem bo občasno pihala šibka burja.
<yang> .prognoza
<jablana> V sosednjih pokrajinah bo povečini sončno, občasno ponekod zmerno oblačno. Na območju Alp bodo popoldne posamezne plohe in nevihte, ki bodo jutri nastajale prej in bodo bolj pogoste.
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @22.06.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 48%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:29, Kulminacija: 13:05:07, Sončni zahod: 20:57:46
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> http://rt.com/files/galleryitem/75/f4/00/00/fg-1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a je tisto na tleh 3G router? :)
<idioterna> men bl k polnilc za maca zgleda
<idioterna> ce misls uno belo skatlco
<idioterna> je pa dobr da ma tak viewing angle
<idioterna> ta display
<CrazyLemon> na belo skatlco sm mislu ja
<CrazyLemon> Zaradi neustrezne terminalne opreme vam trenutno storitve IPV6 ne moremo omogočiti. Če imate storitev IPv6 že aktivirano, vam Telekom Slovenije na vašo željo terminalno opremo zamenja. Obrnite se na našo službo za tehnično pomoč in sporočite zahtevo za zamenjavo terminalne opreme.
<CrazyLemon> silly telekom
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_EhHcZzUoE
<Pepelka13> alt-J - Hunger Of The Pine (Official Audio) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »From the forthcoming album 'This Is All Yours'. Available on iTunes here: http://smarturl.it/TIAYitunes Available on CD / Double LP here: http://www.altjband...«
<dz0ny> http://img.sceper.ws/images/v3JYq.jpg
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> kde on win7
<dz0ny> .sc alt-J - Hunger Of The Pine
<jablana> Hunger Of The Pine(5 minut) http://soundcloud.com/alt-j/hunger-of-the-pine ♥23,137 ▶756,258
<dz0ny> .sc Alvvays - Archie, Marry Me
<jablana> Alvvays - Archie, Marry Me(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/polyvinyl-records/alvvays-archie-marry-me-1 ♥13 ▶559
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čaka te review pull requestov :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ce se ti da http://potresi.herokuapp.com/potresi.json :)
<dz0ny> ponuci tole namest tistega kar je zdej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ni same crap? :)
<CrazyLemon> al je herokuapp zdaj in pri vas hipsterjih? :D
<dz0ny> ne proper caching ma
<dz0ny> ce gre arso down
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> typo/potresi also bug/potresi
<dz0ny> to gre vse v bug/potresi
<dz0ny> pa se error ma tist typo
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> typo nima errorja
<CrazyLemon> ti si mel error v svoji kodi
<CrazyLemon> ki sem jo nato popravu v bug/potresi
<CrazyLemon> prvo je bil typo
<CrazyLemon> šele nato je pršu bug/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> kr cem povedad je to da oboje zdruzi
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> merge
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny what is this cheerio
<CrazyLemon> težave mi povzroča :9
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> efin git
<CrazyLemon> kr mergea stuff
<zdobersek> automation is teh future
<CrazyLemon> anyway dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> maš tam herokuapp za potresi
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/2QXgcqP.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu? .đif boš dobu!
<zdobersek> yeeha
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jablana> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 22.3°C
<jablana> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: 23.2°C
<jablana> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 22.9°C
<dz0ny> .gif clap like fish
<jablana> http://media.giphy.com/media/1ORVoTRTH3uRW/giphy.gif
<jablana> M 1.7 > 26.km  J od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @20/06/2014 23:01:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+16.27+E
<jablana> M 1.5 > 5.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @20/06/2014 20:31:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+15.62+E
<jablana> M 2.5 > 7.km  V od CERKNA @19/06/2014 13:26:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+14.08+E
<jablana> M 1.6 > 12.km  S od PODLJUBELJA @17/06/2014 01:13:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.5+N,+14.32+E
<jablana> M 1.3 > 10.km SZ od ČRNE NA KOROŠKEM @16/06/2014 21:43:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.53+N,+14.75+E
<jablana> M 1.4 > 15.km  S od CELOVCA (KLAGENFURT, AVSTRIJA) @15/06/2014 00:22:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.76+N,+14.34+E
<jablana> M 1.4 > 4.km JZ od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @13/06/2014 21:08:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.46+N,+15.53+E
<jablana> M 1.1 > 2.km  Z od ANHOVA @13/06/2014 09:58:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+13.61+E
<jablana> M 1.3 > 2.km  J od TREBNJEGA @12/06/2014 03:35:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+15.02+E
<jablana> M 1.1 > 3.km  S od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @12/06/2014 02:38:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+14.32+E
<jablana> M 2.3 > 8.km  V od DOMŽAL @11/06/2014 11:39:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+14.71+E
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Steam Summer Sale Offers Linux Bargains Galore  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rdNhEXQKwP0/steam-summer-sale-linux-bargains
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?? ^
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] damjo: Nadgraditev PClinuxOS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41839/#p41839
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wasnt me!
<CrazyLemon> .potresi
<jablana> M 1.7 > 26.km  J od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @20/06/2014 23:01:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+16.27+E
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jablana> M 1.7 > 26.km  J od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @20/06/2014 23:01:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+16.27+E
<CrazyLemon> dela!
<zdobersek> was it shaggy?
 * CrazyLemon skomigne
<CrazyLemon> .gif wasnt me
<jablana> http://media.giphy.com/media/Lw2x4ckkUyPdu/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> satoshi!
<CrazyLemon> .gif janez jansa na dobu
<jablana> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> .gif jansa drops the soap
<jablana> http://media.giphy.com/media/JfJAKlVG86qs/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif anime suck
<jablana> http://media.giphy.com/media/E0bP09t5c9SDu/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> looool
<zdobersek> inYOURend-o
<CrazyLemon> NSFW?
<CrazyLemon> aja..lizika je
<zdobersek> tis but a lollipop
<CrazyLemon> če počasi loada gif
<CrazyLemon> pol ne veš kaj je :D
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-15
<zdobbie> a bo ga bo kdo obvestil https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syyl0gfNDRE
<Seniorita> Rioting migrants yesterday- Calais to Dover port - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This group appeared out of nowhere and swamped the road around our coach. They left us alone but broke into the trucks to steal and try and stow away over th...«
<napsy_> jutro
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Qu37-A_S-I
<Seniorita> NASA's Biggest Lie: Do We Live On A Flat Earth? 4/6/15, Skyaia #34 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »How do we know what we are told is true? That is the key theme to this show. And we investigate what NASA is hiding from the population on Earth, in asking '...«
<zdobersek> yang: zakaj
<yang> nevem, nisem pogledal videa se
<zdobersek> zakaj ga zelis
<slax0r> jutro
<yang> pa ker me zanima kaksne proti-argumente imajo
<dz0ny> pejd na en hrib večji od šmarne gore pa poglej dol
<dz0ny> it's all flat, right?
<zdobersek> a flat sphere
<dz0ny> great circle :)
<zdobersek> yang: sam eno uro ti cmo prsparat
<yang> vem, sem se ze vozil z avionom :)
<dz0ny> well če vso matematiko, geodezijo pa razum stram vžeš pol maš polno protiargumentov
<dz0ny> sam pol si na ravni fire is magic in water is devils tears
<zdobersek> did I hear a če
<CrazyLemon> ppl eno vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> torej zdravnice nisem obiskal že veliko let
<CrazyLemon> in zdravnica je v otroškem dispanzerju
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da moram najprej zamenjat zdravnico?
<napsy_> vrjetno
<slax0r> lahk pa gres v otroski dispanzer, in na koncu dobis liziko!
<slax0r> win-win!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ayup
<CrazyLemon> kako se pa zamenja zdravnika?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: najprej se najavis pr dispanzerju, da vidis, ksna je situacija
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pol pojdes do informacij, tam ti povejo, kter zdravnik/zdravnica sprejema nove paciente
<slax0r> lahk pa gres sam direkt do novega zdravnika, pa mu poves da bi rad da je on tvoj osebni zdravnik
<zdobersek> gres do tega zdravnika/zdravnice, poves namero, tam ti naredi dejanski switch
<slax0r> on/ona*
<zdobersek> right-o
<zdobersek> pa kartico mej s sabo, obv.
<slax0r> kreditno?
<zdobersek> (obviously)
<zdobersek> zdravstveno
<CrazyLemon> https://www.zd-koper.si/sl/izbira-zdravnikov
<slax0r> bodi natancen...
<Seniorita> Izbira zdravnikov
<zdobersek> obe, just in case
<CrazyLemon> moje zdravnice sploh ni več na seznamu zdravnikov
<zdobersek> v glavnem, potem se sprehodi se nazaj do dispanzerja, da jim poves, kam nej nesejo mapo
<zdobersek> pa poskrb, da mapa dejansko pride do novega zdravnika/zdravnice
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sprehodi mi v trenutnem stanju predstavljajo težavo
<zdobersek> potem pa poleti
<slax0r> kaj si pa nastimu?
<CrazyLemon> naštimu?
<yang> CrazyLemon: a si tok zdrav, al se bojis zdravnikov ?
<CrazyLemon> yang 1.
<CrazyLemon> no to ne drži več očitno
<yang> :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja, nastimu, da ti sprehodi delajo tezave
<yang> Kje v Ljubljani je najvecja izbira CDjev ? Muller/Big Bang ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce je urgentno, potem te lahko tud na dispanzerju vzame
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> pa se liziko dobis
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma urgentno je čudna zadeva
<CrazyLemon> lani oktobra sm padel v nezavest, ko sm pršu k sebi so me peljali na urgenco
<CrazyLemon> pa so mi dejali da to ni urgentno
<CrazyLemon> in mi je "pogledala skozi prste" in mi ni zaračunala "pregleda"
<slax0r> lawl
<napsy_> ce pades v nezavest ni urgentno
<slax0r> slovensko zdravstvo...
<napsy_> urgentno je ce si v zivljenski nevarnosti
<slax0r> napsy_: kako ves da vzrok zakaj je clovek padel v nezavest ni v zivljenski nevarnosti?
<napsy_> problem bi bil ce bi v komo padu
<napsy_> slax0r: zato pa so pol preiskave
<napsy_> pa se moras narocit nanje
<slax0r> napsy_: od boljse polovice mama je padla v nezavest, in ce je ne bi z resilcem pripeljali v bolnisnico je vec ne bi bilo med nami...
<napsy_> ce se po tem ko dobis zavest nisi cist kul te kvecjemu dajo na opazovanje
<napsy_> to je pa to
<napsy_> slax0r: sj pravim, ce je pol kj cudnega valda
<CrazyLemon> no js baje nisem bil pri zavesti 5min
<napsy_> sam padec v neavest pa se pol zbudis pa ni urgentno
<slax0r> kako "pol"?
<napsy_> ja sj enkrat prides iz nezavesti
<napsy_> js sm tut padu skup ze
<slax0r> in do takrat nisi urgenten primer?
<napsy_> ja valda da ne
<slax0r> lol...
<slax0r> ok...
<napsy_> mislim men se zdi logicno
<slax0r> in potem ti slovensko zdravstvo se to zaracuna, ker si prisel pac na urgentni oddeleg in "ni nujno"?
<napsy_> ker v nezavest lahka res zarad kakih malenkosti pades
<slax0r> ja lahko, lahko pa tud zarad cesa hujsega, zivljensko nevarnega, recimo infarkt
<napsy_> ja seveda sam infarkt se hitr prepozna
<slax0r> in kako naj zdaj ti ali pa tvoji vejo zakaj si padel v nezavest?
<napsy_> takrat ze postane urgentno
<napsy_> to zravniki pol
<slax0r> "no dajmo pocakat da se zbudi, da vidimo ce je nujno..." 3hrs later "hm, mislim da se ne bo vec zbudu, zdaj pa lahko poklicemo zdravnika"
<napsy_> js razlagam zakaj te zdravnik ne uvrsti kot urgentno
<napsy_> ker so pacienti ko majo infarkt in rabijo prednost pred tabo
<napsy_> ki si sam zavest zgubu
<dz0ny> TIL: Pretres mozganov ni in posledično bruhanje ni urgentno...
<slax0r> ja, zdravnik potem ze ve zakaj, ampak CrazyLemon pravi da je padu doma skp, brez zdravnika, torej kako bi naj oni vedeli kaj je narobe?
<napsy_> ja zato pa gre k zdravniku ane
<napsy_> pa na preiskave
<napsy_> ce je potrebn
<dz0ny> fyi ce se ne ve zakaj je skupaj padu se gre na preiskave (ni urgentno)
<napsy_> ne morjo vse obravnavat kot urgentn
<napsy_> jap
<dz0ny> recmo da padeš k igraš košarko pa maš pretres možganov pa mal bruhaš, to ni urgentno
<slax0r> no, v glavnem, js sm mel na firmi sam tezave z dihanjem, kr na lepem nism mogu do zraka, me je sodelavc pobasu v avto, odpeljal v bolnico, kjer mi je slo ze na boljse, so mi naredil vse preiskave, itd. mi nihce niti omenu ni kakega racuna, sm bil skor kt kralj, tak dalec mi ni mankal nc, mi sestre sploh pes niso pustile it od vrat do vrat, so me vozile na vozicku...
<dz0ny> če pa pol skupa padeš pa je urgentno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a zdej si ok?
<napsy_> mislim ja, js si predstavlam da je urgentno tista situacija kjer so jasni znaki da si v zivljenski nevarnosti
<napsy_> pa da rabis pomoc takoj
<napsy_> ce se dusis si v zivljenski nevarnosti
<napsy_> ce skup pades pa je pol vse ok pa nisi, te pa zdravnik poslje na preiskave ce ne mora ugotovit zakaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny trenutno? ne najboljše ne.. ampak predvidevam da dokler lahko tipkam da ni 'urgentno' ker sm očitno priseben :)
<napsy_> CrazyLemon: pol se cimprej sprav k zdravniku
<CrazyLemon> kličem dve zdravnici.. ena dežurna na urgenci, druga delala danes od 7-9.40 in ne sprejema več naročil
<napsy_> ce mislis da je kriza pa pejt k dezurni
<yang> Neki o slovenskem zdravstvenem sistemu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ED-lpdCeGY#t=12m05s
<Seniorita> Riblja Corba // Koncert u Areni DRUGI DEO - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ele jutri po peti uri se bom zmenil za termin
<CrazyLemon> yay
<napsy_> roki pa so kr jap
<CrazyLemon> ta ki je sedaj otroška pa dela šele popoldne.. jao jao ta sistem sux so much
<napsy_> bi mogu it k dermatologom in je tam 4 mesece cakalna doba
<napsy_> sm pol raje sel privat
<napsy_> to pa dost suxa
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zd-ajdovscina.si/ambulante/nujna-medicinska-pomoc/kdaj-poklicati-112
<Seniorita> Kdaj poklicati 112 | Zdravstveni dom Ajdovščina
<Seniorita> »KDAJ POKLICATI NMP (KLIC V SILI 112)?                                                        Pri težkih bolezenskih stanjih in stanjih, ki neposredno ogrožajo človeško življenje.«
<CrazyLemon> - izguba zavesti, neodzivnost
<napsy_> ja te pridejo pobrat
<napsy_> da si opomores, pol te pa spustijo
<napsy_> al pa tut ...
<napsy_> vem da so eni klosarji to dost izkorisceval
<napsy_> je bil pol kak dan na opazovanju, pa bil na toplem pa dobivu hrano
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/v1kYA1W.png
<dz0ny> another lol Lastly, it's 2015 and the gap between JavaScript developers and jQuery developers has never been bigger.
<CrazyLemon> lol dz0ny
<Sky[x]> hello
<msevph> dz0ny a si ze tuki hehe
<zdobersek> hehe dz0ny ^
<dz0ny> Wsp?
<msevph> Spet moram neki particionirat pa ne upam sam hehe
<dz0ny> Žan predlaga dd if=random of=/dev/sd*
<zdobersek> to me je dz0ny naucil
<msevph> Bom dal na imgur da vidte trenutno situacijo pol pa nadaljujemo :)
<zdobersek> ampak za mene ni resil situacije
<zdobersek> tko da be careful
<msevph> http://i.imgur.com/uzpOpMt.jpg
<msevph> Na 750gb disk na katerem je ubuntu14.04 in win7 bi rd se dodal ubuntu gnome 15.04
<dz0ny> ne bo slo
<dz0ny> mbr ma samo 4 primarne razdelek lahko
<msevph> Noeees
<msevph> That sucks, well i still have the live usb to play with hehe
<dz0ny> na sd4 mas home?
<dz0ny> sdb3
<msevph> Jp
<msevph> A swap mora bit hehe
<dz0ny> lahko zmanjasas tist home, zbrišeš swap
<dz0ny> pa na sdb4 namestiš
<dz0ny> nalagalnik pa na sdb4 tud
<msevph> Meh bom raj pustu thanks anyway
<dz0ny> as you wish
<msevph> Ker ne bo dost placa
<msevph> Ce gledam sam te kolicine k jih mata home in swap
<dz0ny> sej bi resizal
<dz0ny> zmanjšaš home
<dz0ny> povečaš swap
<msevph> Home mam cist zabasan
<msevph> Pa nemorm dat stran :)
<msevph> A mogoce loh povecam tist kr mam, da vzamem windowsu da mam pol vec placa da gnome 3 na ze obstojeco instalacijo nalozim?
<msevph> Seprav normaln ubuntu 14.05
<msevph> 4
<msevph> Sam je tvegan ane? :(
<zdobersek> much risk
<zdobersek> great profit
<msevph> Hahah
<msevph> Such wow
<zdobersek> maybe
<yang> http://www.musguard.com/
<Seniorita> Musguard
<Seniorita> »Got your back!«
<napsy_> fancy
<zdobersek> !g ass saver
<Seniorita> Ass Savers - Bicycle mudguards http://ass-savers.com/
<slax0r> that sounded kinky...
<CrazyLemon> !g ritoscitnik
<Seniorita> tukaj ritoscitnik
<CrazyLemon> lol
<MC_saban> :)
<anny> dan
<napsy_> lp
<anny_> zdaj pa res!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa quitaš?
<CrazyLemon> napiši /nickname anny_
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<anny_> to je na drugem mestu
<anny_> hotela sem samo sporočiti, da se mi je zopet zafilal /boot
<napsy_> kok pa mas velik /boot?
<anny_> sem že rešila
<anny_> z ubuntu tweak
<anny_> ki je pobrisal stara jedra
<mcsaban> :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Unity 8 Shell Rotation Finally Coming to Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/piE6qxZ6EYo/unity-8-shell-rotation-finally-coming-to-ubuntu-phone
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie> eo
<CrazyLemon> bil pri zdravnici.. pravi 'spremljaj pritisk pa pij dosti vode'
<Sky[x]> kaj pa je blo spoh?
<Sky[x]> jst sem cist out :)
<zdobbie> check yoself
<zdobbie> before you wreck yoself
<CrazyLemon> ti si out... ko boš in ti bomo poslali obvestilo!
<zdobbie> YER OUT
<zdobbie> .radar
<zdobbie> .please
<yang> .vreme lj
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bookmark-manager/gmlllbghnfkpflemihljekbapjopfjik
<Seniorita> Bookmark Manager - Chrome Web Store
<CrazyLemon> yay
<Seniorita> »Bookmark Manager«
<msevph_> Koncno
<dz0ny> the story http://thenextweb.com/google/2015/06/15/google-is-ripping-out-chromes-awful-new-bookmark-manager/
<Seniorita> Google is ripping out Chrome's awful new bookmark manager
<Seniorita> »Late last year, Google launched a new bookmark manager for Chrome but the overhaul wasn’t that popular with users. After months of silence, Google has quietly confirmed that it’s ripping out…«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ^^
<dz0ny> eni hočjo met 100x mape
<zdobersek> LET THEM HAVE MAPS
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> tam sm dobu link
<CrazyLemon> no na endgadget but still
<CrazyLemon> engadget*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2641-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2641-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2640-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2640-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2645-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2645-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2644-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2644-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2643-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2643-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2642-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2642-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2647-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2647-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2646-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2646-1/
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-16
<napsy_> jutro
<idioterna> o
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @16.06.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84%   oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:11:41, Kulminacija: 11:03:45, Sončni zahod: 18:55:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> o Guest57774
<anny_> dobro jutro tudi tebi
<idioterna> fajn je ja
<idioterna> koncno nism vec sam od svicanja mokr
<anny_> :)
<anny_> te je stuširalo?
<idioterna> ja sam je blo kr toplo
<idioterna> mislm k sm su od doma je lih nehal no, ampak ceste so ble cist mokre
<idioterna> tko da je odspodi kr dost skropil
<napsy_> hehe
<napsy_> js sm pa dans z avtom :D
<napsy_> no more rainiy days for me
<zdobersek> good on ya, being a part of the problem
<zdobersek> blendin' in
<napsy_> hja, morm nadoknadit tistih 10 let ko zamujam
<idioterna> morm pol tut js avto kupt al kaj
<zdobersek> ne bluzi, ga ze mas
<idioterna> ou ca?
<zdobersek> oui, tu!
<idioterna> ja sam kje ga mam
<anny_> pri mami
<idioterna> stari mami?
<idioterna> tist je njen
<idioterna> sm ji sicer dnar dal, ampak ni moj
<zdobersek> a tko perete pr vas
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja sej ni blo v gotovini
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> obstaja paper trail
<idioterna> pa nimamo volvota tko da ocitno ni nobene korupcije
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-33144830
<Seniorita> Nestle to destroy noodles worth $50m - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Nestle says it will destroy more than $50m (£32m) worth of its hugely popular Maggi noodles following a ban imposed by India's food safety regulator.«
<napsy_> all the noodles :/
<napsy_> oh the humanity
<zdobersek> BETTER NOODLES THAN WATER
<zdobersek> EH NESTLE
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.lastpass.com/2015/06/lastpass-security-notice.html/
<Seniorita> LastPass Security Notice | The LastPass Blog
<zdobersek> ooold
<slax0r> dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> jutro it is
<zdobersek> jutro CONFIRMED
<idioterna> 0, kosilo
<napsy_> nack
<msevph_> A kdo ve a geopedio lah spravs v libchamplain
<msevph_> Tko kt openblablamaps
<lynxlynxlynx> msevph_: ne vem, ampak glede na to, da ima wms/wfs, bi moralo it
<lynxlynxlynx> boš pa najbrž mel težave dobit dostop
<zdobersek> GET HIM http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/06/david_cameron.aspx
<Seniorita> V četrtek bo Slovenijo obiskal britanski premier David Cameron | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »V Sloveniji bo v četrtek na delovnem obisku britanski premier David Cameron, ki se bo sestal s predsednikom slovenske vlade Mirom Cerarjem.«
<CrazyLemon> !g kazbrella
<Seniorita> KAZbrella http://www.kazbrella.com/
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrxfZv6KEL0
<Seniorita> VAN CANTO - Fear Of The Dark (Live at Wacken Open Air 2014) | Napalm Records - YouTube
<Seniorita> »VAN CANTO Live at Wacken Open Air 2014 with Special Guests: Victor Smolski (RAGE) Chris Boltendahl (GRAVE DIGGER) Tarja Turunen André Matos (ex-Angra) Stimmg...«
<slax0r> nomnomnomnomnomnomnom
<slax0r> errr, napacn chan :D
<yang> eni gospe sem posodil telefon in me je castila pijaco
<zdobersek> union al lasko?
<slax0r> Macallan 1946...
<idioterna> kok je naiven ta yang
<idioterna> uresnic je bla gospa NSA agent in mu je namestila backdoore ki mu manjkajo v telefonu
<idioterna> ker laufa nek cuden OS gor
<zdobersek> Mr. F!
<yang> hehe
<slax0r> js bi telefon vrgu v kos
<yang> ful ste prijazni do neznancev
<yang> moj telefon je ze itak backdooran k android laufam
<CrazyLemon> no way!
<CrazyLemon> ti laufaš repelent or smth like that
<CrazyLemon> k je free pa true opensource !
<yang> dva mam
<yang> fairphone je android
<CrazyLemon> thats not even fair
<idioterna> so unjust
<idioterna> js neznancem ponudim nokio 3310
<CrazyLemon> so rude
<idioterna> sej mam nokio 3330 za brant se
<zdobersek> 'but I have to make a phone call, not destroy the Berlin wall'
<dz0ny> .yt the warden
<jabuk> Chelsea Wolfe - The Warden (Maceo Plex Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx-s1JlQ8Yk
<zdobersek> THE WARDEN OF THE NORTH
<zdobersek> FUCK BOLTONS
<zdobbie> yang: don't forget to change ya underwear http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/16/8788483/fairphone-2-repairable-smartphone
<Seniorita> Fairphone's new smartphone is built to be repairable, not disposable | The Verge
<Seniorita> »The guiding principle of Dutch company Fairphone is simple: fight back against wasteful consumer culture by offering an ethically sourced smartphone that tries to use as few conflict minerals as...«
<CrazyLemon> 525€????? wtf man
<zdobersek> fairly expensive ^^
<dz0ny> .yt stonefist hearth
<jabuk> Report from Castle Stonefist: To the Lions! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dknwx_r1XN8
<dz0ny> .yt stonefist health
<jabuk> HEALTH :: STONEFIST :: STREAM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xOHQQmRSa8
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/HEZ1eJY.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 24.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<msev> toplo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2650-1: wpa_supplicant and hostapd vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2650-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2649-1: devscripts vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2649-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2648-1: Aptdaemon vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2648-1/
<dz0ny> fun story: you don't need sudo if you issue command to install or reboot over dbus
<upd> https://blockchain.info/unconfirmed-transactions
<Seniorita> 4021 Unconfirmed Transactions
<Seniorita> »A list of unconfirmed bitcoin transactions«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats not funny at all :)
<CrazyLemon> upd a nekdo krade?
<idioterna> mogoce poskusa
<upd> ne cena je Å¡la za 15$ gor
<upd> pa je skočil na 7k nepotrnjenih transkacij
<upd> nepotrjenih*
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> kaj to pomeni nepotrjena transakcija?
<upd> ko pošlješ iz enega naslova na drugega, preden spet lahko naprej pošlješ se mora s 3 bloki potrdit
<upd> en pa traje v povprečju pol ure
<upd> oz. se ne vem več
<upd> !g bitcoin block time
<Seniorita> Bitcoin Average Transaction Confirmation Time - Blockchain.info https://blockchain.info/charts/avg-confirmation-time
<upd> ubistvu je to potrdilo da si res dobil bitcoin nakazan
<upd> ubistvu je 10 minut
<idioterna> ja sej se network spremeni vedno
<idioterna> tko da vzdrzuje teh 10 minut
<idioterna> loh je vec, ampak samo do naslednga diff change
<idioterna> al pa manj
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f71CjlF7Ph8
<Seniorita> "Najboljša" "Prijatelja": Crossy Road - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> NSFW
<Seniorita> »Vsakdanji pogovor na semaforju. *Vulgarno in eksplicitno. Ne gledat v družbi šefov ali staršev.* http://www.patreon.com/lukamarcetic«
<dz0ny> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9727297
<Seniorita> KeePass – questionable security | Hacker News
<zdobbie> oi
<dz0ny> https://transfer.sh/
<Seniorita> transfer.sh - Easy and fast file sharing from the command-line.
<Seniorita> »Easy and fast file sharing from the command-line.«
<zdobbie> .pic it's a trap
<jabuk> http://drinksleepbekerri.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/star_wars_its_a_trap.jpg
<upd> rainn
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-17
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobbie> ahoy
<zdobbie> oh my http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/06/new-exploit-turns-samsung-galaxy-phones-into-remote-bugging-devices/
<Seniorita> New exploit turns Samsung Galaxy phones into remote bugging devices | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »As many as 600 million phones vulnerable to remote code execution attack.«
<napsy_> 6:)
<CrazyLemon> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/police-use-ultrasonic-device-to-make-sure-drivers-stay-3-feet-from-cyclists/
<Seniorita> Police use ultrasonic device to make sure drivers stay 3 feet from cyclists | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Chattanooga Police now armed with custom-built device to teach drivers the law.«
<CrazyLemon> !!
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-14-3451-laptop-ubuntu/
<zdobersek> .gif no more
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/NuQ1Tz0fhqeEU/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> zdobersek: poznas kaj gnome3 apis?
<zdobersek> dz0ny:
<zdobersek> .gif maybe maybe not
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Dh78tzv7OUKDm/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kaj tocno?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: tray icon ne prabavi png http://i.imgur.com/JX5CGDD.png
<dz0ny> tud app ne
<dz0ny> tud ce dam random icon
<dz0ny> od druzga appa
<dz0ny> zdobersek: fyi https://github.com/atom/electron/blob/master/atom/browser/ui/tray_icon_gtk.cc#L23
<Seniorita> electron/tray_icon_gtk.cc at master · atom/electron · GitHub
<Seniorita> »electron - Build cross platform desktop apps with web technologies«
<yang> kje ste hekerji ?
<dz0ny> ohh i needed https://launchpad.net/libappindicator
<Seniorita> libappindicator in Launchpad
<dz0ny> all fine now
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy_> jasno ko suza
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Music, The GNOME Music Player, Is Getting Smart New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0O_V_ZeGDhA/music-the-gnome-music-player-is-getting-smart-new-features
<CrazyLemon> so smart, so GNOME
<zdobbie> oh, I thought I can edit pictures with that
<msev> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny OITNB je tko no.. not the best season
<zdobbie> well then
<zdobbie> better luck next year
<idioterna> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/15/06/11/1616215/ubers-rise-in-china-may-be-counterfeit
<Seniorita> Uber's Rise In China May Be Counterfeit - Slashdot
<idioterna> travelling without moving
<Seniorita> »retroworks writes: Josh Horwitz' story in Quartz reports both the apparent rapid success of Uber adaptation in China, and a queasy footnote for shareholders applauding the rapid growth. While China is a natural ride-sharing haven, it also has a tradition of gaming the western system. From the story...«
<idioterna> the spice must flow
<zdobbie> 'pay me Muricans!'
<CrazyLemon> maybe uber is some kind of a scheme made by NSA to spy on us! </just_sayin>
<zdobbie> y not Google
<CrazyLemon> coz google is smart
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie would you like some V-Moda on your head?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/v-moda-3d-printed-shields
<Seniorita> V-Moda's 3D-printed headphones can cost you up to $40,000
<Seniorita> »From clothing to food, 3D-printed consumer goods are still a hit or miss at this point. Even so, that hasn't stopped companies from trying to feature thi«
<zdobbie> V-Ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/bralci-porocajo/foto-groza-na-franji-krava-padla-na-cesto-poginila
<Seniorita> FOTO: Groza na Franji: Krava padla na cesto in umrla | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Žival je na kraju padca poginila.«
<upd> groza :)
<idioterna> to se loh sam v slovenskih novicah zgodi
<upd> lolol
<CrazyLemon> to se lahko samo na franji*
<CrazyLemon> +zgodi
<upd> pomojem je ciljala kolesarje
<yang> idioterna zakaj se ne udelezis franje, pa posnames filmcka
<yang> verjetn bi prisel med prvih 100 po rezultatu
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če bi.. idioterna je bl maratonc kot pa 'sprinter' :)
<CrazyLemon> prvih 100 na franji pa pomeni povprečno hitrost 40km/h in več
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QECl5J9lj1o
<Seniorita> Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Phone Unboxing - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We got our hands on the brand new Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition and couldn't resist give you a quick peek at what's inside the box. MUSIC: "Happy Alley" Kevin Mac...«
<idioterna> yang: ne vidm fore
<idioterna> yang: loh gres pa ti, ce hocs ti kamerco posodm
<CrazyLemon> chrome://voicesearch/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie see..google is smarter
<CrazyLemon> Audio Capture Allowed	Yes
<msev> a ma kdo od vs ubuntu-mate instaliran
<msev> rabm en output
<msev> in sicer echo $XDG_DATA_DIRS
<msev> ker sm ga uniču in mi zj cycla pri loginu
<msev> nemorm pridt do GUI-ja
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> nimam mate
<idioterna> sodelovka je mela
<idioterna> pa je quitnla
<msev> no sj kul sm vprašal tut na ubuntu-mate kanalu
<msev> sam počakat morm :)
<CrazyLemon> tole lahko probaš "/usr/share/mate:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/"
<dz0ny> $XDG_DATA_DIRS mamo vsi :)
<msev> ne sj mam sam spremenu sm ga neki
<msev> bom povedov
<CrazyLemon> povedovaj
<msev> js mam sam :home/msev/.local/share
<zdobbie> dz0ny: speak for yourselves!
<idioterna> /usr/share:/usr/share/kde-plasma:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/
<idioterna> pa res
<msev> pa rd bi ohranu Å¡e tist kr mam
<yang> jaz je ne bi prevozil
<CrazyLemon> omg idioterna ma dvakrat /usr/share !
<zdobbie> omg wat en overkill
<idioterna> to nismo mi nardil
<idioterna> yang: eh kva da ne
<idioterna> sej je sam 150km
<yang> haha
<idioterna> ce gres 15 na uro je to ~10 ur
<idioterna> pa je 15 na uro _res_ pocas
<yang> to je kot od lj do maribora ze z avtom je dolga
<msev> Å¡e neki me zanima kko se log-outam iz terminala
<msev> iz mate-a v terminalu
<yang> se ti rit vmes vname
<CrazyLemon> msev tako da rebootaš!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<msev> haha
<yang> z unim mrbit bi se dal cyclocross
<msev> sudo reboot
<CrazyLemon> msev logout poskusi madona! mogoče pa dela!
<msev> hehe
<msev> no uglavnm a kj probam a raj ne
<CrazyLemon> msev seveda moraš probat.. če ne se lahk kr vrneš nazaj na windows
<msev> hahahaahaha
<msev> Crazy da si neboš slučajn Hololensa pol kupu čez ene 5 let hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=491435
<Seniorita> Issue 491435 - chromium - Opt-out Chrome Hotword Shared Module - An open-source project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting
<CrazyLemon> kaj je hololens?
<msev> ena microsoftova zadeva
<msev> pač augmented reality headset
<Sky[x]> hello
<zdobersek> halo lens
<zdobersek> google glass-like
<msev> sam da ma ta bl močan računalnik
<msev> https://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-hololens/en-us
<Seniorita> Microsoft HoloLens | Official Site
<Seniorita> »Transform your world with holograms. Microsoft HoloLens brings high-definition holograms to life in your world.«
<msev> da lah zadeve v 3d svet postavlja
<CrazyLemon> ban boš dobu..ne boš nam prodal tega witchcrafta
<zdobersek> I BUY
<msev> ej limona a tale profile fajl od mate-a lahko dostopam iz xfce-a?
<zdobersek> feck de opressor
<msev> a moram bit nujno notr v mate loggan
<msev> kar pomen da bom mogu z nanotam popravlat iz terminala un fajl
<Sky[x]> kaksen predlog kako debufirat soap povezavo v php? :)
<Sky[x]> php sam jav kot da soap server ni dosegljiv :)
<Sky[x]> zna biti problem v kakem fw
<Sky[x]> sam ne na serverju nekj vmes
<msev> joj kko že tildo nardin
<msev> nardim*
<msev> k pač označuje home
<msev> nevermind
<msev> sem je skopiral od nekje
<msev> hehe
<msev> dela
<msev> zakon
<msev> yeeey
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<zdobersek> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<zdobersek> copy your tilde here ^
<msev> much tilde such wow
<msev> cool beans zj grem pa loh na morje brez linux skrbi
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.uplug.me/
<Seniorita> Welcome to u:Plug - The New Charger
<CrazyLemon> it has a supercharger! so basically you can charge a tesla!
<zdobersek> uplug yourself
<upd> https://twitter.com/CassandraRules/status/611261309338976257/photo/1
<Seniorita> Cassandra auf Twitter: "Feeling “Threatened,” Cleveland Cop Shoots/Kills Family Dog While it was Leashed in Backyard http://t.co/bjoW1ANKjT http://t.co/nzm6Ep6UQ3"
<Sky[x]> waaaa php grrr
<Sky[x]> koncno najdu problm :>
<Sky[x]> hvala bogu za curl d:
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODjwyTGa7ew&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Mali Maraton Franja 2015 1/7 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tako grafiko ti potrebuješ na svojih videih
<yang> idioterna: evo zdaj lahko najames filmsko stanovanje v Getu http://www.nepremicnine.net/nepremicnine.html?id=5909178
<Seniorita> BS 3: Oddaja, Stanovanje, 4-sobno, 98 m2 - Nepremicnine.net
<Seniorita> »98 m2, 4-sobno, zgrajeno l. 1978, 90 m2 zemljišča, P/4 nad., oddamo. Cena: 780,00 EUR/mes«
<CrazyLemon> filmsko??
<CrazyLemon> meni čisto nič ne zgleda filmsko
<CrazyLemon> razn če so snemal v 80ih letih kak pornič
<yang> no bos vaso bajto z bazenom slikal pa pokazal ok
<CrazyLemon> povej zakaj tebi to zgleda filmsko.. da čujem ta argument :)
<yang> ker so kle vsa ostala stanovanja manjsa
<yang> to je stanovanje v bloku
<yang> po eno tako stanovanje pride na en blok
<yang> blokov pa je v naselju 4 x 16
<yang> 4 ulice po 16 blokov
<yang> ne mores pa tega stanovanja primerjati z bajturino k ma 400 m2
<yang> mensezdi da mu nic ne manjka pa v redu cena najema je
<yang> celo Å¡ank ima
<CrazyLemon> kako stanovanje v bloku če pa ima spredaj vrt ?
<CrazyLemon> poglej zadnjo sliko
<yang> ja in, atrijsko stanovanje je
<yang> nisi se videl atrija ?
<CrazyLemon> ne kjer bi bil pogled na nebo pa drevesa pa ki bi mel ograjo
<yang> ?
<CrazyLemon> ?!?
<yang> ja, no zdaj ves kaki atriji so v BS3
<CrazyLemon> no to pol ni atrij
<CrazyLemon> atrij se nahaja znotraj stavbe
<CrazyLemon> ne zunaj
<yang> v BS3 so te enote prizidki
<yang> tisto ko je sank, ce bolje pogledas so stenge
<yang> in stenge gredo v blok, to pa je zunaj
<yang> ampak celotna enota se smatra pod blok
<yang> nekako zgleda takole, noter je eno dvoinol sobno stanovanje
<yang> potem pa s tem prizidkom pride na stirisobno
<zdobbie> pejte spat
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-18
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @18.06.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70%   pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:11:44, Kulminacija: 11:04:10, Sončni zahod: 18:56:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> i hate irc stuff
<idioterna> skoda
<idioterna> js mam pa rad irc
<anny_> potem pa sovražim ta xchat
<zdobersek> wat en turnaround
<napsy> xchat teh sux
<anny_> true dat
<napsy> zaka pa ne uporablas irssi?
<anny_> terminal sux
<idioterna> vat did you say?
<anny_> true dat
<idioterna> no ja
<idioterna> at least there's job security
<idioterna> in the fact normal people think terminals suck
<anny_> bom poskusila..ko bom velika
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa xchat suxa?
<napsy> a ni unmaintained?
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak dela pa Å¡e vedno!
<CrazyLemon> hexchat pa je maintained
<napsy> no, anny_ suxa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> xchat sux
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj bomo poslušali o tem kako je webui so much better :p
<idioterna> irssi je kr uredu
<dz0ny> weechat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: works everywhere from everywhere
<zdobersek> for ever
<anny_> nič ni foever
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny does it really? tudi iz terminala? :)
<dz0ny> davki so
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yes
<CrazyLemon> meh.. sux :p
<dz0ny> anny_: pa lovers hate :)
<anny_> zeeh
<zdobersek> pancakes don't fix bullet holes
<anny_> ocvirki tud ne slabih žgancev
<Sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> dobro jutr
<slax0r> jutro*
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> .aptf add-apt-repository
<jabuk> /usr/bin/add-apt-repository > software-properties-common
<zdobbie> .gif come on
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/HbkT5F5CiRD3O/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> go on
<zdobbie> watch yo back
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/WO7kutM.gifv
<napsy> http://codeconfessional.tumblr.com/post/121673506725/patching-an-application-from-a-device-driver
<Seniorita> Code Confessional - Patching an application from a device driver
<Seniorita> »I confess: I once fixed a bug in a device driver by having the driver patch the application calling it so that the bug was masked. Here’s my story…Long ago I worked on DOS and (early) Windows device...«
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6KXjTv8TrY&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Shark Cage Visit in HD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Great White shark cage diving off Guadalupe Island, Baja California, Mexico. August 2013«
<napsy> um en cuden problem mam
<napsy> mam en paket ki je odvisn od couchdb
<napsy> vse gut pa vse poinstaliran, zdj pa hocem sam couchdb zbrisat in apt hoce se tist drugi paket pobrisat
<napsy> why?
<napsy> ker couchdb ni odvisn od onega appa
<napsy> aja ah
<napsy> nvm
<yang> anny_: probaj "kvirc", mislim, da sem ti ze svetoval to prej
<CrazyLemon> dont do it
<napsy> konversation
<anny_> :)
<anny_> dobri ste
<napsy> ka pa pricakujes?
<anny_> 64 bit
<anny_> ne dela
<napsy> kok ne, meni dela
<anny_> ok, našla
<CrazyLemon> dont do it
<napsy> just do it!
<anny_> tlele je mal shizofreno :)
<anny_> velik shizofreno
<napsy> by what do you mean?
 * CrazyLemon je danes prvič plačal parking z SMS sporočilom
<CrazyLemon> i kinda like it
<anny_> ne morete se zmeniti
<anny_> ok, nalagam
<CrazyLemon> we know
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny_> same ol' story
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<anny_> težava je samo ena
<anny_> preveč znanja na kupu
 * CrazyLemon prebral 'preveč sranja na kupu'
<anny_> tudi to včasih :)
<anny_> a si nor, Å¡e vedno nalaga...
<CrazyLemon> baba k baba
<CrazyLemon> kaj češ
 * CrazyLemon runs
<anny_> *me slaps CrazyLemon with soška postrv
<CrazyLemon> /me*
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<CrazyLemon> brez quitanja!
<anny_> mejčkn boljš
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa te moti pri xchatu?
<anny_> boš kaj rekel ali ne?
<CrazyLemon> bom!
<anny_> vse
<CrazyLemon> živjo ! :D
<anny_> o ku lepo
<anny_> zdaj lahko v miru umrem :)
<napsy> se prej povej kok se ti zdi konversation
<anny_> vizualno precej bolje, o drugih vidikih pa rabim malo več vaje
<CrazyLemon> its all about the bling
<anny_> it's all bout women
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/06/v_uradu_predsednika_republike_prejeli_posiljko_z_iztrebki.aspx
<zdobbie> about the bling
<Seniorita> V uradu predsednika republike prejeli pošiljko z iztrebki | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Sumljivo pošiljko, kakršne so pred kratkim prejeli v nekaterih uradnih ustanovah, so danes prejeli tudi v uradu predsednika republike Boruta Pahorja.«
<CrazyLemon> prasci
<zdobbie> no pebble
<anny_> ne maramo grdih stvari
<anny_> uf..kolegica dela v uradu predsednika vlade
<anny_> moram prašat,kako je bilo
<zdobbie> AJDE MISKA TO MI DELI
<anny_> dobil, kar je iskal
<napsy> tako tako, na primeren nacin je bil kaznovan
<CrazyLemon> pfft..haters
<CrazyLemon> prav kul je
<anny_> konec meseca grem na srečanje z borčijem
<anny_> bom poročala, če bo kaj o miški
<zdobbie> tudi lepe miske kakajo
<CrazyLemon> odvisna.. a si miška material al ne!
<napsy> ne se mu pustit
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dont be silly
<anny_> zdobbie ma prav
<zdobbie> vem
<anny_> in lulajo in prdijo
<anny_> in stisnejo čelno komu, ki jim pravi miška....
<yang> idioterna: kako si ti vsec Hayvanlar Alemi ?
<anny_> yang, hvala za nasvet
<yang> anny_: si sprobala ?
<anny_> ja pravkar  pišem v kvircu
<yang> aha
<anny_> do tega trenutka dela :)
<yang> anny_: ja, saj mora
<anny_> it's alive :)
<napsy> who, what?
<anny_> all of us
<yang> idioterna: kako so ti vsec...
<yang> Danes me je ena super nategnila v Hoferju, oz. dve punci
<anny_> \o/
<napsy> https://instagram.com/p/4EaqCcCStZ/
<anny_> jang je pršu do sexa!
<Seniorita> Instagram
<Seniorita> »“One from China, one from Cambodia but together they make a perfect pair :)) #global #commerce”«
<yang> spredaj je stala in pravi "Gospod ce kupit Delo ali Slovenske novice dobite darilce"... In sem kupil Delo, pa prasam prodajalko kaj je z darilcem, pa pravi "To majo zunaj cez hostese", grem ven in tam stoji ena druga in pravi "Ja une druge ni, nevem kam je sla, jaz ne dajem daril"
<napsy> uuu trojcek
<napsy> very nice-ish :)
<yang> Pol pa pride ena tretja, pa pravi "Jaz nimam darilc, jaz sem od Agencije Jupiter, a mate 3 minutke casa za kratko anketo" pa sem kr sel
<anny_> moral bi zahtevati darilo v naturalijah
<yang> :)
<anny_> prepozno
<anny_> ker predvidevam, da so to mlade punce, bi se gotovo zmedla
<yang> mislim, da je bil kr organised scam, una druga je imela torbico od une prve, una tretja je pa naokoli hodila pa govorila da je od neke tretje agencije
<yang> zgleda da si Jupiter zeli delati reklamo po uni slabi novici, da so stranko zavrnili, ker ni imela zadosti denarja za aranzma
<anny_> kupil si časopis
<anny_> če je bilo noter kaj pametnega, ne moreš govoriti o scamu
<yang> oz. stranka je zadela aranzma, in potem ji niso zeleli ugoditi
<anny_> ta fora z aranžmaji je stara ko zemlja
<zdobersek> koliko pa je stara zemlja?
<anny_> le da so včasih lonci, včasih vaze, včasih posteljnina
<anny_> zdobersek - 6000 let
<zdobersek> ah
<yang> se pravi nas nategujejo se iz casa faraonov
<zdobersek> pol pa ni tolk stara fora
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mlada kot zemlja?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: middle-aged kot kompromis?
<anny_> kakorkoli
<anny_> kaj pa stara kot Srednji svet?
<zdobersek> to pa ni vec tko middle-aged
<yang> ma dobr, ce bi dobil vsaj obesek za kljuce od casopisne hise delo bi bil vec vreden kot sam casopis delo
<zdobersek> to je bolj baby-faced
<anny_> lahko ti pošljem obesek s plišastim losom v tolažbo
<yang> plešasti los ?
<anny_> mislim, da si bolj hud, da so te ujele na sexapil
<napsy> nos
<yang> haha
<anny_> našla sem še enega s plišastim medvedkom :)
<CrazyLemon> kok kjutiš!
<anny_> to je dober pripomoček za lovljenje bejb
<anny_> še boljši pa je živ dojenček
<yang> Was ist los ?
<CrazyLemon> lol.. nice touch 'živ'
<anny_> los = los
<anny_> severna obzorja...pa  te fore
<napsy> sm pa vedno mislu da je dober avto dober pripomocek za lovljenje bejb
<anny_> ni rudolf
<anny_> napsy, avto se sploh ne primerja
<yang> anny_: čivava je tut ok za lovljenje zensk, alpa Ace-ventura terrier
<napsy> a ni neki top ko pride vn en model iz hudga audija
<anny_> moraš ga samo vzeti mami in v trenutku je okrok tebe trop žensk vseh starosti
<anny_> ja, pa maltežani...ampak so bolj naporni za vzdrževanje, ker jih je treba kopat in česat pa še grizejo povrhu
<yang> hehe
<yang> baterijski psi
<yang> samo lajajo
<yang> pa nic od njih
<anny_> pokemon je iz mode
<anny_> ali kaj je že bila tista igrača?
<yang> tisto, ko nisi smel pozabit nafutrat ga
<yang> ko jeumrl
<yang> ce si pozabil
<anny_> ja to
<CrazyLemon> tamagoči
<yang> si ga moral 3x dnevno hranit
<anny_> evo vse veste
<anny_> furby
<CrazyLemon> nečakinja ga ima sedaj.. malce bl moderni so sedaj
<yang> ja, sej v bistvu te navadi neke discipline kot otroka
<anny_> interaktivni stane tam 80€
<napsy> ti da eno dozo elektrosoka ce je lacen? :)
<yang> hehe
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAZ8QG8uz9I
<Seniorita> New Furby 2012 - Overview - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Official Hasbro intro video for the new Furby 2012 Edition! For a full preview, visit http://www.squidoo.com/new-furby-2012 To see all 10 colors, go to http:...«
<yang> to moram kupit sestricni
<anny_> a si nor...
<yang> mejhna je se
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4CV9LebIa8 hahha, wake up
<Seniorita> New Furby Dances to Gangnam Style - YouTube
<Seniorita> »WHY DOES THIS VIDEO HAVE 2 MILLION+ VIEWS. The world may never know. ------------- Q&A!! Q: You don't know how to wake up your Furby! A: That's because at th...«
<anny_> hud je:)
<anny_> grem...lp
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Stream To Twitch From Linux Using OBS Studio  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hGO3AdJ9XJU/how-to-stream-to-twitch-from-linux.html
<CrazyLemon> ¸http://www.rtl-sdr.com/stealing-encryption-keys-from-pcs-using-software-defined-radio-and-unintentional-electromagnetic-emissions/
<Seniorita> Stealing Encryption Keys from PCs using Software Defined Radio and Unintentional Electromagnetic Emissions - rtl-sdr.com
<Seniorita> »Tel Alviv University researchers D. Genkin, L. Pachmanox, I. Pipman and E. Tromer have released a paper this year detailing their research on extracting encryption keys from PCs via their unintentional radio emissions. They say that they have been able to demonstrate their work by extracting encryption keys from GnuPG on laptops within seconds by using their …«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/po_sloveniji/novice/2015/06/kolesarje_najbogatejse_ekipe_na_svetu_v_ljubljani_zaustavila_policija.aspx
<Seniorita> Kolesarje najbogatejše ekipe na svetu v Ljubljani zaustavila policija | Po Sloveniji - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na zadnjem treningu pred začetkom kolesarske dirke Po Sloveniji je kolesarje ekipe Sky zaustavila policija, ker se niso peljali po kolesarski stezi.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<idioterna> edin prov
<zdobbie> JUSTICE
<idioterna> te kolesarji mislnjo da zanje zakon ne vela
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie> fotke bi rad mel
<yang> jebemum. zarad kolesarjev zaprto celo tromostovje
<yang> ze od petka ga serjejo
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fresh Player Plugin Gets Hardware Accelerated Video Decoding Via VA-API And VDPAU  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/IXUri980GI0/fresh-player-plugin-gets-hardware.html
<CrazyLemon> že od petka? prejšnji teden je bila franja..tokrat je DPS
<CrazyLemon> petek = noobs, tokrat = pros
<yang> optimist http://jp.si/Sup/Sup2.jpg
<zdobbie_> zakaj si moram zej kle vrat lomit
<yang> NSFW http://jp.si/Flyingtits.webm
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/wbdfavp.jpg
<CrazyLemon> i aint clickin' on flying tits from jp.si
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/1BkN6Qr.gifv je zihr bl hot, pa se nsfw ni
<yang> bl hot ? ti rabis ocala
<zdobbie> ti rabis bit ne tolk chauvinist
<idioterna> kolk g pa pullajo uni flying tits?
<yang> baje da je tak loop okol 1-2 G , vertikalen pa do 4g
<idioterna> tle ni nobenga loopa
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerobatic_maneuver#/media/File:Loop1.gif
<Seniorita> Aerobatic maneuver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> takle je 4g
<idioterna> kako si pa to zracunu
<yang> povedal mi je en k vozi avion
<idioterna> narobe ti je povedu
<yang> zakaj ?
<yang> kolk pa je ?
<idioterna> odvisno od tega kolk mocno potegnes k seb palco
<yang> verjetno je mislu povprecje
<idioterna> dunno
<yang> James Bond prenese 18G
<yang> sam mors met pol specialno uro pr seb
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhPV8BSEXPU
<Seniorita> There is a centrifugal bond present - YouTube
<Seniorita> »(Roger) Moore is less«
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> ne rabs
<idioterna> to je sam reklama.
<yang> Ja Rolexi so itak bolj povprecne ure
<yang> oz. Omege, Bond ima Omege
<idioterna> moj telefon ma bl natancno uro k vsa ta sara
<yang> ja, sam telefona nimas na zapestnici okol roke skoz
<yang> verjetn tut obstaja ze tak telefon, k je v velikosti ure, k jo je mel dick tracy
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/06/obalna_cesta.aspx
<Seniorita> Obalna cesta bo postala enosmerna | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<Seniorita> »Po napovedih koprskega župana Borisa Popoviča bo obalna cesta postala enosmerna. Dopoldne bo promet tekel iz smeri Izole proti Kopru, popoldne pa v obratni smeri.«
<CrazyLemon> 2018 pa bomo po obalni cesti lahko vozili samo tisti ki imamo liho Å¡tevilko!
<CrazyLemon> coz that makes sense!
<yang> CrazyLemon: pol bo pa spet tko kt je blo v Jugi na obali
<yang> lihi pa sodi dnevi
<yang> se dobro da imate doma garazo z dvemi avti, se boste lahko vsak dan vozil !
<CrazyLemon> yang edino prav.. vsaj manj zmede bo na cesti kot pa dopoldne/popoldne :)
<CrazyLemon> yang to velja samo če drug avto ima sodo številko :)
<yang> to samo pomeni v bistvu, da boste moral vsi kupit vinjete, tko kot smo jih moral v Ljubljani zaradi obvoznice...
<yang> Ce ne bi bila obvoznica na vinjeto, je jaz ne bi kupil
<CrazyLemon> js ne hodim na obvoznico
<CrazyLemon> pa imam vinjeto
<yang> no jst je ne bi rabil
<yang> bi sel lahko po stari cesti na morje
<yang> ampak ze ce hocem it do crnuc iz bezigrada, morm za Rondo imet vinjeto
<yang> mislim da je znak tam ko zapeles na rondo
<zdobbie> kul je tole https://youtu.be/aQONtYjDlMw?t=18m05s
<Seniorita> Svetlana Kapanina - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sochi Olimpic Sky 2015 © Artur Sarkisyan С этой камеры велась прямая трансляция на шоу "ОЛИМПИЙСКОЕ НЕБО" в Сочи 30-31 мая 2015г. СВЕТЛАНА КАПАНИНА: *Абсолют...«
<yang> zdobbie: kr ja
<zdobbie> wat en understatement
<zdobbie> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQONtYjDlMw&feature=youtu.be&t=29m15s
<Seniorita> Svetlana Kapanina - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Sochi Olimpic Sky 2015 © Artur Sarkisyan С этой камеры велась прямая трансляция на шоу "ОЛИМПИЙСКОЕ НЕБО" в Сочи 30-31 мая 2015г. СВЕТЛАНА КАПАНИНА: *Абсолют...«
<yang> zdobbie: ceprav zgleda tok zdolgocasna, kt da bi upravljala z bagrom
<zdobbie> ... but in air
<yang> verjetn je to pocela ze 1000x
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svetlana_Kapanina
<Seniorita> Svetlana Kapanina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-19
<zdobersek> .gif good morning
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/mVsT26F3Iksr6/giphy.gif
<slax0r> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/10/17/article-0-18C6F21C00000578-296_306x486.jpg
<zdobersek> .gif haters gonna hate
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/zZhqEE60RtbwI/giphy.gif
<slax0r> http://www.funnypicss.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/grumpy-cat.jpg
<zdobersek> .yt grumpy cat trailer
<jabuk> Grumpy Cat’s Worst Christmas Ever https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrSPuBYm-Cw
<slax0r> le wut?
<slax0r> prov film so nardil al kaj o tem macku?
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> slax0r: u hatin'?
<slax0r> don't mind if I do
<slax0r> jutro napsy
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> wat en change in 19 minutes
<napsy> priporoca kdo kako kul picerijo v okolici lj?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8lOkgyPcaU
<Seniorita> Beirut - No No No (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »'No No No' by Beirut, the title track from the new album released 11th Sept. 2015: http://smarturl.it/Beirut_NoNoNo Directed by Brother Willis - http://www.b...«
<CrazyLemon> napsy primavera!
<napsy> ja ok to je obala
<CrazyLemon> ja no..to je okolica lj :D
<zdobersek> Picikato
<slax0r> napsy: sam "trta" ne :P
<napsy> http://www.ham-ham.si/domov.html
<Seniorita> Ham - Ham - Domov
<Seniorita> »Ham-Ham«
<napsy> tu je ze bil kdo?
<slax0r> sva bla v sredo z ta boljso polovico v lj, sm poguglal, najboljsa pica v lj, kao trta...ce je to vasa najboljsa pica, najslabse sploh videt nocem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g najboljša pica v ljubljani
<Seniorita> Najboljša pica v Ljubljani :: Starševski čvek :: MedOverNet (Tema ... http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?151,6044492
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: topic needs a-changin'!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: that's the thread! :D
* zdobersek changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 15.10 aka Wily Werewolf | Welcome to PizzaQuest 2015
<napsy> http://www.zajcja-dobrava.com/
<Seniorita> Zajcja Dobrava
<napsy> tole neki hvalijo
<dz0ny> anyone tried http://robustirc.net/index.html#WeeChat
<Seniorita> RobustIRC - IRC without netsplits
<zdobersek> nope, irrsi rules
<zdobersek> xchat suxx
<CrazyLemon> so robust
<zdobersek> webchat is meeh
<zdobersek> pidgin is for winners
<zdobersek> (winner ^)
<dz0ny> glowingbear for creeps
<dz0ny> robustirc je raft+irc fyi
<dz0ny> there is no central server
<zdobersek> idc
<zdobersek> tbh
<slax0r> bitchx > irssi
 * slax0r runs
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10421300_10205876277617967_2774112240983015816_n.jpg?oh=47bc3f08f83c8f7674b29a474f62a735&oe=55E8DFC8
<zdobersek> I spy with my little eye ...
<zdobersek> A FECKIN' UNICORN
<zdobersek> too bad it ain't a pegasus
<zdobersek> .yt pegasus sighting
<jabuk> Key & Peele - Pegasus Sighting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uG9PGqaWeo
<dz0ny> https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/941
<Seniorita> Transphobic maintainer should be removed from project · Issue #941 · opal/opal · GitHub
<Seniorita> »opal - Ruby to Javascript compiler«
<zdobersek> opa!l
<zdobersek> "Protip: you won't because you can't."
<zdobersek> technology is moral-less! well I never!
<CrazyLemon> lets talk about pizza instead1
<CrazyLemon> !
 * CrazyLemon is hungry
 * napsy has a hangover
<Sky[x]> napsy: kaj bos zeno pelov na zajcjo dobravo? :)
<napsy> me bo kr ona :)
<slax0r> dz0ny: kje najdes take....
<dz0ny> slax0r: https://lobste.rs/
<Seniorita> Lobsters
<slax0r> tumblr finds a way :)
<zdobersek> a to ne pride na HN?
<dz0ny> Invitations are used as a mechanism for spam-control and to encourage users to "be nice". New users must be invited by a current user...
<napsy> um
<napsy> en postgresql related q
<napsy> a je mozn da si zapomne nek query list in tut ce restartam service nadaljuje s query-jem?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> tole je ext za to http://www.pipelinedb.com/beta
<Seniorita> PipelineDB
<Seniorita> »PipelineDB is a realtime analytics database that runs SQL queries continuously on incoming data. It is designed for high throughput and low operational overhead.«
<dz0ny> napsy: mogoce tole http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.2/static/sql-createview.html
<Seniorita> PostgreSQL: Documentation: 9.2: CREATE VIEW
<dz0ny> ceprov to se obnasa bolj kot alias
<napsy> mam cudn problem da procesi na polno zacnejo izvajat select stavke
<napsy> pa tut ce restartam al sql client al sam server
<dz0ny> a ne vidis kateri?
<dz0ny> mogoče namestiš newrelic sql
<napsy> sam SELECT pise ob procesu
<dz0ny> k ti zna pokazat pid pa cel sql
<dz0ny> cel query
<zdobersek> NoSQL? c'est passe?
<napsy> zdobersek: oh lord ne, lih smo presaltal iz couchdb
<dz0ny> a ni tist java
<dz0ny> "figures"
<napsy> erlang
<zdobersek> erlang bestlang
<napsy> lord no, smomel cel kup tezav
<napsy> od pocasne baze, dost velik dist usage do sesuvanja pa cudnega stanja
<zdobersek> but facebook might have bought ya
<dz0ny> sm bral da je zelo tricky
<napsy> v teoriji je blo dost zanimiv, v praksi pa cisti fail
<napsy> na sreco mamo tako arhitekturo da lahka hitr menjamo baze
<zdobersek> wat en dynamics
<zdobersek> napsy: vi zdej delaste server-side rendering
<napsy> aha
<zdobersek> oioioioioi
<napsy> zakaj?
<zdobersek> a boste zdej watermark gor prtisnal
<zdobersek> al reklame
<napsy> nevm kak je nacrt
<napsy> mislim da ne rabimo tega
<napsy> tist ko nabav je tak ze placu software
<napsy> psql -U postgres template1 -c "select * from pg_stat_activity"
<napsy> hudo :D
<napsy> ti pokaze statse
<Sky[x]> mi pa iz mongodb na postgresql
<napsy> hehe :)
<napsy> odkar 9.4 podpira proper json support
<napsy> je postgres prav kul
<Sky[x]> jp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtMbX1QVO_w
<Seniorita> Grabuone Outfitters Snake Hunt Mississippi Style Boat Motor Explodes - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Grabuone Outfitters boat motor explodes when the guys go out Snake Hunting in Mississippi. Shane Gibson uses mosquito spray instead of starting fluid to get ...«
<CrazyLemon> 'redneck ether' mhm :D
<anny_> dež je, glej zunaj dež je...
<zdobersek> morda se spomnis
<zdobersek> se enkrat na sonceeee
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Florence + The Machine - Ship To Wreck.
<zdobersek> TO WREEEEEEEEHEEECK
<zdobersek> TO WREEEEEEEEHEEHEEHEEEEECK
<zdobersek> didIbuildthisshiptowreeheck
<dz0ny> .yt muse mercy
<jabuk> Muse - Mercy [Official Lyric Video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5bjJzJ-T4c
<zdobersek> GIVE ME MEEEEEEEEEEHRCEEEEE
<zdobersek> from the POWERS THAT BEEEEEE
<zdobersek> would someone RESCUEEE MEEEEEE
<zdobersek> .gif anything else
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/JxYvwWc0UzdCM/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> psycho
<dz0ny> pls
<zdobersek> U FECKIN PSYCHO
<zdobersek> UR A$$ BELONGS TO MEEEEHEEHEEHEEEEEEHEHEEEEE
<zdobersek> I'M IN CONTROL MOTHERFECKER DO U UNDERSTAND
<napsy> oh-oh
<zdobersek> ^ not in the lyrics
<anny_> zdobersek...vse v redu?
<zdobersek> NOW I'M DEAD INSIDE
<zdobersek> unleaaaaash a 1,000,000.00 droooooneess
<zdobersek> (some caffeine that was!)
<idioterna> and a very precise drone count
<CrazyLemon> http://www.polet.si/zgodba-z-nasmehom/franja-za-telebane-ne-bane-ne-pise-zate-bane
<Seniorita> Franja za telebane (ne Bane, ne piše zate Bane*) | :polet
<CrazyLemon> haha.. dobra zgodba :D
<zdobersek> pour le Bane!?
<zdobersek> aja, pa cuker!
<zdobersek> cukerukerukerukeruker
<zdobersek> ce bi bil mlad, bi sel lohk zdejle na kolo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek evo neki zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sS3d5Wco7I
<Seniorita> Bike Balls - the Greeting - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This is what we imagine the world to be like with Bike Balls, the world's most overconfident bicycle light. Help fund this project at https://www.kickstarter...«
<zdobersek> just cut dem balls
<zdobersek> .yt cut the balls
<jabuk> Klemen Slakonja as Slavoj Žižek - The Perverted Dance (Cut the Balls) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80X0pbCV_t4
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bikeballs/bike-balls-bike-light
<Seniorita> Bike Balls Bicycle Light by the Bike Balls Team — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Bike Balls - the World's Most Overconfident Bicycle Light.«
<idioterna> http://torcache.net/torrent/354DAA25D94437C5CE444C713C649CEA4887AE55.torrent?title=[kat.cr]the.daily.show.with.jon.stewart.2015.06.18.malala.yousafzai.720p.webrip.s20e122
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaW47WxcwPQ
<Seniorita> Jon Stewart on Charleston South Carolina Shooting. Daily Show 6/18/2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Bravo Jon for keeping it real. @Kwam_E«
<idioterna> ja ta se konca k zanimiv rata
<idioterna> pol je pa se na businessinsider al nekje tko
<idioterna> se drugi del
<idioterna> 10 minut pa nikjer ni
<napsy> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sipsup/sipsup-first-social-drinking-glass
<Seniorita> SipSup - First social drinking glass by SipSup — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Mobile connected glass not only serving your favourite drink, but also your favourite moments. Beacuse people forget to remember.«
<zdobersek> finally!
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<upd> vidim da sem prejel klic na telefon iz št. 00B390103861561 spodaj pa piše izven območja wtf :)
<idioterna> ja dvign ane
<CrazyLemon> 00B?
<idioterna> da vids kdo je
<upd> tako piše, mja zdej je že zgrešeni klic
<zdobersek> call 'em back
<upd> sploh se ne da
<yang> upd: CALLER-ID se lahko poljubno nastavlja
<CrazyLemon> yang nastavi svojega na 113 pa me pokliči
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> jah
<yang> z VOIP se da
<yang> sam nimam vec tistih nastavitev
<yang> katerokoli stevilko lahko nastavis
<yang> http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/CallerID
<Seniorita> CallerID - voip-info.org
<yang> sprobaj sam
<Seniorita> »Caller ID allows the person being called to see the number (and sometimes the name) of the person calling them, when they have the correct equipment to receive the callerid information. Caller id is often an added value (i.e extra cost) service«
<CrazyLemon> http://grist.org/list/china-built-a-giant-solar-field-in-a-desert/
<Seniorita> China built a giant solar field in a desert | Grist
<Seniorita> »From space, China's massive new solar farm is an impressive sight.«
<zdobersek> as you do
<zdobersek> upd: stingray alert
<upd> ka je to
<CrazyLemon> sova te opazuje
<upd> a zato k se z bitcoini igram
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<upd> to jim je fbi ziher naročil
<CrazyLemon> nope.. je bil en iz Murgel
<zdobersek> a je bil prdec
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poznaš ga..ja bil je
<CrazyLemon> žalosten
<zdobersek> moker?
<CrazyLemon> tako dobro pa ga ne poznam
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Jono Bacon Asks: Should Ubuntu Phone Ditch Debian for Android?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/jq6gWLvvrbE/should-ubuntu-phone-ditch-debian-for-android
<yang> A je kaksna varjanta za oživitev starega Samsung Android telefona ? Nikjer ne morem najti uporabnih ROM-ov zanj...
<yang> ...in na katerih forumih se splaca vprasati za pomoc ?
<zdobersek> #android-si
<yang> kanal ne obstaja
<idioterna> nared ga
<CrazyLemon> definiraj star samsung telefon
<CrazyLemon> kateri model?
<yang> Spica i-5700, mislim da ima se dobro baterijo
<CrazyLemon> uh
<CrazyLemon> ne boš najdu nobenga roma za spico.. mislim boš
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne bo nič boljše kot 2.3.6 verjetno
<CrazyLemon> !g xda-developers spica i5700 ROM
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy Spica i5700 - XDA Forums - XDA Developers http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-spica
<CrazyLemon> yang ^
<yang> ja gledam tm na unmu forumu
<yang> ampak mislim, da so linki do ROMov nedosegljivi
<yang> bli s ona nekih rapidshare straneh ki so zbrisane
<yang> sej (mi) ni pomemno da je ROM nov, vazno da najdem enga ki deluje
<CrazyLemon> ja.. pa verjetno so linki stari kar nekaj let :)
<idioterna> there's closed source for you
<idioterna> just garbage now
<idioterna> useless cold piece of garbage
<idioterna> no life in it
<CrazyLemon> yang http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Unofficial_Ports#Samsung_Galaxy_Spica_.28GT-i5700.29
<Seniorita> Unofficial Ports - CyanogenMod
<yang> ni glih garbage, z delujocim ROMom je cisto uporaben telefon
<idioterna> ja sam mors rom dobit in samsung ti ga ne bo dal
<zdobersek> unless u r samsung
<yang> kle je neki https://github.com/tom3q/android_device_samsung_spica/wiki
<Seniorita> Home · tom3q/android_device_samsung_spica Wiki · GitHub
<Seniorita> »android_device_samsung_spica - Board support package for Samsung Galaxy Spica (GT-i5700)«
<yang> If you want to contact me, you can send me an e-mail or a message here on GitHub or on Samdroid.net.
<yang> ne vidim kje ma ta tip e-mail naslov
<yang> sem nasel
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/applause.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nasu je!
<zdobersek> .yt gaga applause
<jabuk> Lady Gaga - Applause (Official) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pco91kroVgQ
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ti zdobersek .. a si ti nasel?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj sem se iskal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you know..v incognito oknu
<zdobersek> google mustn't know about me searches!
<upd> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/18/google-image-recognition-neural-network-androids-dream-electric-sheep?CMP=fb_gu
<Seniorita> Yes, androids do dream of electric sheep | Technology | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »Google sets up feedback loop in its image recognition neural network, creating hallucinatory images that veer from beautiful to terrifying«
<upd> http://demonocracy.info/infographics/usa/derivatives/bank_exposure.html
<Seniorita> Derivatives - The Unregulated Global Casino for Banks
<Seniorita> »Visualized: Bank's massive profits on derivatives. When the bubble bursts most likely the tax payer will end up with the bill.«
<CrazyLemon> The addon could not be enabled because it generated a fatal error:
<CrazyLemon> Success
<CrazyLemon> lol!
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-20
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/vstopnica-za-medij-po-volji-sds-do-50-000-evrov.html
<Seniorita> Vstopnica za medij po volji SDS do 50.000 evrov
<Seniorita> »Ustanovitelji Nove Televizije, Nove radijske postaje in Novega spletnega portala zanikajo strankarske povezave.«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @20.06.2015 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 94% severnik 0.7 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:11:57, Kulminacija: 11:04:34, Sončni zahod: 18:57:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .imdb dark matter
<jabuk> Dark Matter (TV Series 2015– ) 42 min Drama Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (1,584 glasov) MT: 25 user
<jabuk> The six-person crew of a derelict spaceship awakens from stasis in the farthest reaches of space. Their memories wiped clean, they have no recollection of who they are or how they got on ...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2707599641/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4159076/
<yang> kako jabuk zracuna 3x3 recimo
<yang> .calc 3x3
<dz0ny> it does not
<dz0ny> https://github.com/systemd
<Seniorita> systemd · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Build software better, together.«
<dreatn> Na slotech in racunalniskenovice je velik delez potreb zaposlitev po PHP-ju. Se splača sploh učit python?
<dz0ny> dreatn: how old are you?
<dz0ny> a si videl debato na dlabs
<dz0ny> recmo da te oni zaposijo, moraš poznati vsaj php,js, css, ruby
<dz0ny> in python po novem
<dz0ny> ti bi se pa samo php učil
<dz0ny> "UČIL"
<dz0ny> k to se sliš bom malo knjigco prebral pa bom znal php, the next thing
<dz0ny> aja javo tud
<dreatn> s php mam dost izkušenj
<dreatn> link za dlabs debato prosim
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<dz0ny> dreatn: https://www.facebook.com/groups/272812582821861/permalink/594859833950466/
<Seniorita> Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.«
<dz0ny> Damjan Žnidaršič(directore) > Formalna izobrazba absolutno ni pogoj in na njej ni poudarka. Mogoče pomaga nekoliko, za razumevanje osnov. Ni bil pa še nikoli nekdo izbran zato, ker je naredil nek faks. Če bi bilo tako bi jaz hitro odpadel glasses emoticon Bolj šteje kaj znaš in odnos. To pa seveda ne pomeni, da pričakujemo, da vsi, ki pridejo že znajo vse - prav nasprotno - če ima nekdo dobre
<dz0ny> osnove in bi rad prešel na naslednji nivo - na edini način možen - s trdim delom, bi ga z veseljem zaposlil. Osebno sem mnenja, da lahko 4 leta FRIja nadomestiš z manj kot enim letom študija samostojno. Potem pa čimprej v industrijo nabirat izkušnje. Zato so v zanjem času precej popularni t.i. coding bootcamps - ker je, sploh v usa, ROI na izobrazbo zelo mizeren. Faks je waste of time and money.
<dz0ny> Obstjajo precej bolj učinkoviti načini. http://bit.ly/1ESY6Yx Seveda za našo industrijo - ne bi si želel zobarja samouka
<Seniorita> Will a "Programming Boot Camp" Help Me Get a Coding Job?
<Seniorita> »Dear Lifehacker, I’m interested in getting a job as a programmer, but I don’t have any formal training. I heard boot camps can get me into a job in just a couple of months. They seem intense and expensive, though. Are they worth it?«
<dz0ny> dreatn: hodiš na faks ali si komaj začel?
<Sky[x]> ti bo dz0ny takoj zrihtal razgovor :)
<dreatn> dz0ny:  pred par leti sem koncal 6. stopnjo (6/1)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/autokamerahr/videos/vb.939785166048937/1080671578626961/?type=2&theater
<Seniorita> Autokamera.hr | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Onaj osjećaj kad se zamisliš...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dreatn> .
<yang> kaj sem danes dobro jedel http://jp.si/Hrana.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .yt jhelisa friendly pressure
<jabuk> Jhelisa - Friendly Pressure https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAMtlnvJeo4
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/po_sloveniji/v_zivo/2015/06/3_stage_dobrovnik_trije_kralji.aspx
<Seniorita> Live: Italian in the lead has 30-second gap to the chasers (live broadcast) | V živo / Live - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Winner of the Tour of Slovenia will be decided in the third, king stage with the start in Dobrovnik and mountain finish with the climb on Trije Kralji ('Three Kings').«
<CrazyLemon> celo livestream!
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-21
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/namesto-boljsega-zdravja-stirje-ljudje-s-konopljinimi-izdelki-dobili-hudo-zastrupitev/368027
<Pepelka> Namesto boljšega zdravja štirje ljudje s konopljinimi izdelki dobili hudo zastrupitev :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »V celjsko bolnišnico so prepeljali 10 ljudi, ki so se zastrupili, štirje huje, šest lažje, po preizkušanju izdelkov iz industrijske konoplje na delavnici o njihovih zdravilnih učinkih. S celjske ...«
<CrazyLemon> the irony
<anny_> ganđaman
<zdobbie> lolzies
<idioterna> :not even once:
<idioterna> a to so vsak eno balo pojedl al kako
<idioterna> o noro
<idioterna> Po poročanju Radia Slovenija pa je zdravnik na celjski urgenci pojasnil, da gre za akutno zastrupitev s THC-jem.
<idioterna> to pomen da so mogl dejansko pojest vsaj 1/4 tolk gramov cistga THCja kokr so tezki v kilogramih
<anny_> to ni bilo samo od konoplje
<anny_> baje so jih morali prinesti s senika?! :)
<anny_> kukije so žrli:)
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž so smolo jedl, tisto je koncentrat
<anny_> ali pa preveliko količino
<anny_> seveda so zagovorniki legalizacije skočili v luft
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> ce bi blo legalno bi dobil robo s tocno doloceno koncentracijo ucinkovin v lekarni, skupaj z navodili glede tega kolk smejo pojest
<idioterna> ne pa tkole neki vsak po svoje se basat
<anny_> antidepresive se dobi v lekarni, a črni trg še kar cveti
<zdobbie> v kolesarski trgovini tud
<anny_> idioterna: https://www.ted.com/talks/ilona_szabo_de_carvalho_4_lessons_i_learned_from_taking_a_stand_against_drugs_and_gun_violence
<Pepelka> Ilona Szabó de Carvalho: 4 lessons I learned from taking a stand against drugs and gun violence | TED Talk | TED.com
<idioterna> anny_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drug_policy_of_Portugal
<Pepelka> Drug policy of Portugal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie y u so special
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: cause universe
<CrazyLemon> !g powr of you
<Pepelka> Zemljevid za: powr of you powr of you
<anny_> kje, kje?
<anny_> v kateri kolesarski trgovini imajo ganđo
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je mislil na antidepresive in ne na ganđo :)
<anny_> aja
<anny_> damn
<anny_> vem za kar nekaj folka,ki jih kupuje v Bosni in Srbiji
<anny_> no problemas muchachos
<anny_> če najdejo kaj na meji, itak ne piše, kje so jih kupili
<CrazyLemon> a taka si ti.. mumilarka!
<anny_> mumila jem z lopato
<CrazyLemon> a to v smislu 'ima se moze se' ?? c c c
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny_> ma ja itak...
<anny_> ne vem, kdaj sem nazadnje pojedla kak tablet...aja, ko sem padla s kolesa!
<anny_> nič čudnega, če so v kolesarski štacuni
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<anny_> mogoče bom mojega prepričala, da mi bo spekel tole: http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/hrana-in-pijaca/sivkina-presna-torta/367969
<Pepelka> Sivkina presna torta :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Sestavine za podlogo: 200 g mletih mandljev, 200 g suhih datljev predhodno za pol ure namočenih v topli vodi, sok ene limone, 1 vanilijev strok 1 žlica čokolade v prahu (po želji), ščep soli.«
<idioterna> kanabis ma cel kup koristnih ucinkov
<idioterna> sam ker je prepovedana se jo vzgaja sam za rekreativce, pa tezko dobis z visoko koncentracijo CBDja, k je najbolj pomemben za zdravilne ucinke
<idioterna> k vsi hocjo THC, ker to zadane
<anny_> evo, poslovna priložnost ;)
<idioterna> ma sej v drzavah kjer so legaliziral ze proizvajajo
<yang> Danes realen vic iz trgovine
<yang> Se srecata dva klosarja pa prvi pravi "Sem slisal, da se neki govori naokol o tebi"
<yang> Pa drugi odvrne "Ja baje so me ze 2x pokopali, ampak se ne dam !"
<idioterna> ne razumem prevec dobr tega
<yang> Pa drugi odvrne "Ja baje, da se govori naokol, da so me ze 2x pokopali, ampak se Å¡e ne dam !"
<idioterna> ja sam cemu je to smesn
<yang> tko resno sta se menla v trgovini, ampak izpadlo je pa kot vic
<idioterna> kako pa ves da sta klosarja
<idioterna> a za dnar fehtata
<yang> en od njiju zica pred trgovino
<yang> pa kupuje samo pijaco
<idioterna> tadrug pa?
<yang> tadrug pa nevem, nisem ga se vidu prej
<idioterna> ce se s klosarji pogovarja pol je zihr klosar
<yang> ni nujno
<yang> ponavad so tezki
<yang> pa sam pijaco kupujejo
<idioterna> ja zakaj si pa pol reku dva klosarja
<yang> prodajalke so pa tut nesramne "ne bom ti prodala pijace, ker si vinjen" ma pejt v ...
<idioterna> zakaj je pa to nesramno?
<idioterna> zakon prav da ne sme
<yang> zato ker bo sel pa v drugo trgovino al pa v bliznji bife se zapit
<idioterna> tut tam mu ne smejo prodat alkohola ce je vinjen
<yang> ce je kronik je itak vseeno, ce ne dobi pijace zacne samo cirkus delat
<idioterna> pa kaj
<yang> bo pa prjatla k je manj vinjen not poslal
<yang> da mu bo pijaco prinesel
<yang> a ni vseeno ?
<idioterna> pol je tut vseen ce se js s kolesom vozm po sred ceste
<yang> vcasih se kr kotalijo pred trgovino
<idioterna> js bi jim dal lsd al pa ksne gobice
<idioterna> s halucinogenimi drogami se da celo vrsto odtegnitvenih sindromov olajsat
<idioterna> pa bi se odvadl od alkohola
<yang> jaja, brez skrbi
<idioterna> ja res je to
<yang> predlagaj to na CMZju
<yang> da jim dajo mal LSDja, unim k so na heroinu
<yang> jst dobr poznam predstojnika tm, smo skor v zlahti
<idioterna> kaj je pa CMZ
<idioterna> http://www.pharmaceutical-journal.com/news-and-analysis/features/psychedelics-entering-a-new-age-of-addiction-therapy/20066899.article
<Pepelka> Psychedelics: entering a new age of addiction therapy | Feature | Pharmaceutical Journal
<Pepelka> »Psilocybin, the compound that makes mushrooms magic, is showing promise as a treatment for several psychiatric illnesses.«
<yang> http://www.psih-klinika.si/strokovne-enote/center-za-mentalno-zdravje/
<Pepelka> Center za mentalno zdravje | Psihiatrična klinika Ljubljana
<Pepelka> »(CMZ), ki je sestavni del  UPK Ljubljana,  deluje na dveh lokacijah, večji del v  kompleksu  s še drugimi ustanovami na Grablovičevi 44a (prej Zaloški 29) in …«
<idioterna> aha ne oni so ambulanta
<yang> ja sej bogve, kaj je v psihiatricnih zdravilih, lahk so tut kaksne take substance sigurno
<idioterna> to bo bl za terapijo
<idioterna> v oddelkih kjer se da natancno nadzorovat vse
<CrazyMelon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyMelon: pong
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<yang> pravjo da tut ibogain dobr prime in te odzdravi
<yang> mors probat idioterna :)
<idioterna> yang: a da mi ne bo treba vsak dan kolesart?
<idioterna> al za kero indikacijo se ti zdi da je primeren pr men
<yang> da bos lahk povedal o izkusnji
<yang> sej ves
<yang> Dr. Hoffman je vse sprobal
<yang> Pa Timothy Leary in Steve Jobs
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Hofmann
<Pepelka> Albert Hofmann - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> idioterna: ce zelis sprobat, pejt na Metelkovo, tm se ziher lahk zmenis za dobro ceno
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> aja jsm mislu da bi ti rad da js zdravim svojo odvisnot
<yang> ne
<idioterna> halucinogene droge loh tlele v gozdu naberem
<yang> sej lahk probas na suho
<yang> mal musnic natrgas
<yang> poprazis
<yang> z jajcki
<yang> pa bos videl...
<idioterna> na suho?
<yang> ja na suho, ne rabs bit odvisnik, da sprobas
<CrazyLemon> torej brez olja
<yang> ja
<yang> samo cesen
<yang> dodaj
<yang> pa mal popra
<idioterna> ja sam zakaj bi probal
<yang> zakaj pa ne bi ?
<idioterna> nocm da mi je slabo?
<yang> pol bos vsaj lahko povedal kako je blo
<yang> to je tko kt bi ti rekel kaksno je morje
<yang> a se nikol nis iplaval v njem, kako bos vedel
<idioterna> dej se ti najprej zaletet z motorjem na avtocesti
<idioterna> da bos loh povedal kako je blo
<idioterna> k ce ne ves, pol ne mors govort da to ni dobr
<yang> mal se hecam
<idioterna> ja js tut
<idioterna> upam da se nisi zares hotu jit zaletet
<yang> nimam motorja (vec)
<yang> je prenevarn
<idioterna> sej za zaletet si loh sposods
<yang> najvec motoristov je v Soči
<yang> kle mal naprej od mene
<idioterna> to si narobe povedu
<idioterna> mogoce bi blo smiselno ce bi reku
<idioterna> v soci je najvec motoristov
<yang> ja
<yang> kakorkoli obrnes drzi
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> v soci je 1.1 milijona ljudi?
<yang> ja no pac, bere se kot hec
<idioterna> ja to ni isto
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ce reces "v soci je najvec motoristov" to pomen da je od ponesrecencev, ki jih zdravijo v soci, vecina motoristov
<idioterna> ce reces "najvec motoristov je v soci" pa to pomen da od vseh ki vozijo motor je vsaj polovica v soci
<idioterna> kar ocitno ne drzi
<yang> ja, ocitnoi ne drzi, ampak je pa dober hec
<idioterna> ne vem ce je, k izkrivlja sliko
<idioterna> pol pa ljudje mislijo da je voznja motorja nevarna
<yang> sej je
<yang> ampak ne ce sam vozis motor
<idioterna> ne tok kot voznja avtomobila
<yang> ampak ce te kdo spregleda v avtu
<yang> pa tut jasno Å¡oder te odnese in mokro cestisce
<yang> enga poznam k je iz jezerske ceste v kokro zapeljal
<yang> na sreco je bil tolk pri moceh, da je splaval iz reke ven
<yang> no pa verjetn tut ti kaksnega poznas k se je ubil z motorjem, al pa je pristal v Soči
<yang> Dejansko takrat k te ne mika vec motor vozit, vids da si star
<yang> Tko k so takrat men starsi dopovedoval da je motor nevaren, lahk zdej jaz pametujem
<yang> morm potrkat, da evo na sreco nisem mel nobenih poskodb z motorjem
<yang> sem se pa tut prekucnil sredi ceste in se znasel na sosednjem pasu
<yang> pa na sreco ni noben mimo pripeljal takrat
<yang> mokro cestisce je blo najbolj rizicno, si pritisnil na zadnjo bremzo in ti je zadnji bok kar spodneslo
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> js se nism nikol hotu z motorjem vozit
<idioterna> mi je dolgocasno prevec
<yang> ma dolgcas sploh ni
<yang> je fino
<yang> veter v laseh
<yang> pa gas
<yang> sam ce fuknes
<yang> pa ce nimas ledra
<yang> je pa sranje lahko
<yang> glede na to, da sem se vozil v kratkih hlacah in kratki majci, nikol nisem padu dol iz motorja pri velki hitrosti na sreco
<yang> met leder gor poleti pr +30 pa kr zasvicas fino
<idioterna> mensezdi da ti bl pojma nimas kaj to pomen met veter v laseh
<yang> na stara leta je bols kabriolet
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv5dJ0IAwCg
<Pepelka> #MYHOUR - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://pages.rapha.cc/myhour In support of Sir Bradley Wiggins’ attempt at the hour record on 7th June 2015, Rapha and Sir Brad are inviting you to ride your...«
<idioterna> on je tut 35 star
<CrazyLemon> on je meh
<yang> idioterna: pr biciklarjenju ne uzivas stalno, ker mors skoz se matrat da pedala poganjas...
<CrazyLemon> napovedal 55.25 km/h
<CrazyLemon> potem pa barely 54.524 km/h
<yang> to je bolj za mazohiste
<yang> recimo ce te velik tepejo v mladosti, pol si ponavad dober v kolesarjenju
<yang> mas nek nadomestek kasneje
<CrazyLemon> you need to work on your trolling skillz :)
<yang> ce se pa res zelis dobro optimalno razmigati, pa je bolje plavanje, tam telo najmanj obremenjujes
<idioterna> yang: enkrat mors probat kej od tega
<yang> ja sej zdej se spet z biciklom vozim, ampak ne pretiravam
<idioterna> ja pa ja
<idioterna> kdo ti bo pa verjel
<yang> kolesarska drza na cestnem biciklu je cisto nenaravna
<yang> skoz si pokrivljen, to dolgorocno sigurno ni dobro za hrbet
<idioterna> evo, kaksne klatis
<idioterna> ocitno se nikol nis sedel na normalnem biciklu
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEP8SkKhPls
<Pepelka> The best moments from the 2014 UCI Road World Championships - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Have here a look to the best moments and all important decisions from the UCI Road World Championships: 21 September 2014 The Specialized-Lululemon women's t...«
<yang> vsi so pokrceni
<idioterna> ti si tut mal pokrcen ja
<idioterna> ne vem ce obstaja ksna bl naravna drza kot je fetalna
<yang> ja sej ne mores bit zravnan ce mas balanco pol metra stran od zica
<idioterna> ampak ti se spoznas, tko da ze ves
<idioterna> pa jsm zarad bicikla neplodn, ti pa na jajcih sedis
<yang> 2:25
<idioterna> pa mi pretiravamo, ti si pa uravnotezen bl k od jansata mediji
<idioterna> ne da se mi youtube zdej gledat k nism vec za masino
<yang> video kaze kolesarje kako so pokrceni
<idioterna> nc niso pokrceni
<idioterna> ti sam se nikol nis vozu kolesa
<idioterna> pa pol ne ves kako je to
<idioterna> pa se ti zdi da so pokrceni
<idioterna> pa da je neudobno
<idioterna> ni, razn mogoce za tiste k majo unicen hrbet zarad sedenja na kavcu cele dneve
<yang> ja sej mogoce ti uzivas v tem, da si pokrcen pa da te noge bolijo, jaz pac ne
<idioterna> nism pokrcen in noge me ne bolijo
<idioterna> mogoce bi moral jit k zdravniku
<idioterna> da ni kej resnga narobe
<idioterna> ce te noge bolijo
<idioterna> pa ce sedis na jajcih
<idioterna> mal pregledat ledven del hrbtenice, da nimas kej cudn
<yang> v avtu se cist fino sedi
<idioterna> neudobno pa nezdravo je
<idioterna> v avtu sedet
<idioterna> dost nenaravn polozaj
<idioterna> v tisocletjih nase vrste nikol nismo sedel v takih polozajih
<yang> no pol se pa ti naslednjic v avtu used v pokrcen polozaj pa se 3 ure voz
<yang> tko
<yang> pa bos videu kaj ti je bolj neudobno
<idioterna> js grem s kolesom
<idioterna> mi ni treba v cist nenaravnem polozaju negiben zdrzat tri ure
<yang> no pac kolo nima naravnega polozaja, ne more ga imet
<idioterna> seveda ga ma
<idioterna> ne vem kje si se ti ucil anatomije cloveka da ti take neumnosti po glavi hodjo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pomagas https://www.transifex.com/projects/p/qbittorrent/ ?
<Pepelka> qBittorrent localization
<Pepelka> »Translate qBittorrent into your own language.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i'll be zdobbie for a second
<zdobbie> not allowed!
<CrazyLemon> "kako bomo to monetizirali?"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> NOT FUCKING ALLOWED
<zdobbie> REDACT IT
<zdobbie> REFUCKINGDACT IT
<CrazyLemon> freedom of speech!
<zdobbie> but not freedom from consequences of your speech!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj je ta qbittorrent tako hip zadnje čase? :)
<CrazyLemon> whats wrong with transmission? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: utorrent ma oglase
<dz0ny> to je edina easy alternativa za win
<dz0ny> also ninite
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa ni.. transmission bo kmalu na voljo za win :)
<zdobbie> sami pirati
<dz0ny> tam v statsih ma 1m namestitev tedensko
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: i did get 20€ :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol.. for ..? features? bugfixes?
<dz0ny> translating :)
<zdobbie> HEY
<zdobbie> HEY
<dz0ny> also trans je blokiran na slo pašnikih
<dz0ny> qbit is not
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats not true
<CrazyLemon> partis dela čisto v redu :)
<CrazyLemon> sicer pa ja.. sem slišal nekaj pritožb čez transmission da ne pošilja tapravih podatkov or smth
<dz0ny> ^^
<dz0ny> jaz sam Å¡e popcorntime uporabljam
<CrazyLemon> so hip :p
<dz0ny> ce je pa bendn no
<dz0ny> se za yt moram us proxy uporabljat
<dz0ny> od trailers do music
<dz0ny> wtf
<zdobbie> like some animal, eh
<CrazyLemon> X-hacker: If you're reading this, you should visit automattic.com/jobs and apply to join the fun, mention this header.
<CrazyLemon> wth? :)
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRG-d_80VSY
<Pepelka> Fear The Walking Dead Season 1 Episode 1 1x01 Promo "Nick's Escape" HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »First Look Promo : Nick's Escape: Fear the Walking Dead: Series Premiere Fear the Walking Dead premieres August 2015. Only on AMC. For more Fear the Walking ...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yep also /humans.txt
<dz0ny> oh no more
<CrazyLemon> look at him go
<zdobbie__> baack
<CrazyLemon> aja dz0ny nisi mi Å¡e odgovoril!
<CrazyLemon> a imaš kje na githubu tiste mu-plugins za WP
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kaj uporabljaš za opengraph tage.. plugin kak ali kar tisto kar si ti spisal :)
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Rudimental - Never Let You Go.
<CrazyLemon> reject     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             MAC 00:04:30:63:AA:BB/* netgem */
<CrazyLemon>  imam tako pravilo.. pa ga očitno router ne upošteva any idea why?
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2644-2: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2644-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2643-2: Linux kernel regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2643-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2642-2: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2642-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2641-2: Linux kernel (OMAP4) regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2641-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2646-2: Linux kernel regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2646-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2640-2: Linux kernel regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2640-2/
<CrazyLemon> again? c'mon kernel
<zdobbie> FSM dammit Linus
<dz0ny> Crazylemon nimam nikjer, namesti prvi plugink ga najde
<CrazyLemon> prvega ne bom ker je od fejsbuka!
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-20
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/27-letni-igralec-zvezdnih-stez-umrl-v-bizarni-nesreci.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - 27-letni igralec Zvezdnih stez umrl v bizarni nesreči
<Seniorita> »27-letni igralec Anton Yelchin, ki je v novi seriji Zvezdnih stez igral Pavla Chekova, je umrl na svojem domu v Los Angelesu, ko ga je zbil lastni avtomobil. Policija smrt še preiskuje, a kot kaže, je šlo za splet nesrečnih okoliščin.«
<yang> Bolj kul bi blo, ce bi ga ugrabli vesoljci
<Matthai> a je bil samovozeč avto?
<yang> Google drive
<CrazyLemon> ne..bil je zelo težek jeep
<Matthai> po moje je imel na skrivaj vgrajen samovozeči modul... pol se je pa Skynet odločil, da ga ubije :-)
<Matthai> (an ni tudi v Terminatorju nekaj igral)?
<CrazyLemon> naj bi ja
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/newsycombinator/status/744636659103338497
<Seniorita> Hacker News auf Twitter: "Canonical attempting to bill hosting giant OVH for use of the “Ubuntu” trademark https://t.co/yfApoFRyIP"
<slax0r> nekaj? naj bi?
<slax0r> dudes..
<slax0r> kyle reese...
<idioterna> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGqYdAKxMU3/
<Seniorita> Instagram
<Seniorita> »See this Instagram photo by @husaak • 928 likes«
<slax0r> suits, meh
<slax0r> prihajam v pisarno v kratkih hlacah pa japonkah :P
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/place/Ljubno+ob+Savinji,+3333+Ljubno+ob+Savinji/@46.2017472,14.4944176,16.5z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x4765507442ad3d65:0xfc22f199d5b5de1c!8m2!3d46.3443125!4d14.8335492?hl=en
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<idioterna> ce enkrat odzoomas se pokaze ful zanimiv napis
<slax0r> ?
<slax0r> must be blind
<idioterna> ja men tm zravn letalisca pokaze "ljubno ob savinji"
<slax0r> https://db.tt/3orMLFWJ
<Seniorita> Dropbox - SS-2016-06-20-10-54-06.png
<slax0r> to je enkrat odzoomano
<zdobersek> idioterna: can reproduce
<idioterna> slax0r: ja sej
<idioterna> slax0r: na sred vidis "ljubno ob savinji"
<idioterna> mislm, vsaj js na tvojem screenshotu vidm to
<idioterna> tam je sam hosta, nobenga naselja ni :)
<slax0r> aja :)
<idioterna> predvsem je pa ljubno ob savinji kr precej vzhodno od tam
<CrazyLemon> kako ni naselja če piše da je the largest town and the centre of Ljubno!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/which-one.jpg
<zdobersek> whynotboth.jpg
<idioterna> sam se tega se nam manjka ja :)
<CrazyLemon> zgoraj desno je obviously a typo
<CrazyLemon> tisto je je Ljubno ob Savini
<zdobersek> kle tud https://goo.gl/maps/XDVDhF1Qqgx
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<zdobersek> mislim, da bi moral bit "Capodistria"
<idioterna> Koper is een van de drie havensteden van Slovenië. Het ligt ten oosten van Izola en Piran en ongeveer 11 kilometer ten zuiden van de Italiaanse stad Triëst.
<CrazyLemon> seveda..v opisu kopra je najbl useful informacija, kje se nahaja trst
<idioterna> pa sej ti si skor taprav primorc
<zdobersek> you could almost fool people
<idioterna> se "trst je nas" se mors naucit skandirat
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: qBittorrent 3.3.5 Released With New Torrent Management Mode, Other Improvements  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/YoAImm3u6dw/qbittorrent-335-released-with-new.html
<CrazyLemon> vidva sta zihr nečaka iz ozadja
<zdobbie> a mislis s Krasa?
<CrazyLemon> a kučan ma hišo na krasu?
<idioterna> zna bit
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<idioterna> vem da je njegova hcerka na faksu ucila suni
<idioterna> pa v komisiji za diplomo je bla tut tko da
<idioterna> vse je povezan!
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> in zdej gre v bruselj!
<zdobersek> k je edina kvalificirana Kucanova potomka
<CrazyLemon> its all part of the master plan
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk> V sredo in četrtek bo večinoma sončno z le majhno verjetnostjo popoldanskih neviht.
<CrazyLemon> waw
<idioterna> mhm, v sredo grem se ene alpe
<idioterna> v drugo smer
<idioterna> v soboto pa pol na eno mal daljso i guess
<CrazyLemon> pri nas bo od četrtka naprej 33ish
<zdobbie> a ces nagrado zard tega?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/lj-split-short.png
<idioterna> tkole bom su
<zdobbie> I prefer the banana one
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/lj-split.png je predolga pa prestrma
<idioterna> za v enem dnevu
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa v splitu? a ni tvoj usual ride lj-krk ?
<idioterna> ja na morje gremo tja
<idioterna> mislm na hvar baje
<idioterna> dunno, bomo vidl kaksno bo vreme pa tko naprej
<zdobbie> hvar is far
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja tja hocjo jit
<idioterna> men je cist ok to
<idioterna> ~20 ur, easy
<idioterna> bom vidu kko bo po 10 urah
<CrazyLemon> a po 10ih urah se boš odloču a greste na krk al na hvar? :D
<idioterna> ne, se bom odlocu ce bom odvil viseco mrezo pa mal dremal al bom probu ujet zadnji trajekt na hvar
<pitastrudl> grdi oblaki nad koprom
<pitastrudl> pa sm mislu da ne bo dežja
<pitastrudl> >:(
<CrazyLemon> kdo ti je pa to povedal??
<zdobersek> zomg
<zdobersek> but how will u be able to play cs now
<zdobersek> with rain and everything
<zdobersek> oh my
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri csju..si vidu pitastrudl da je zdaj updejted source engine?
<CrazyLemon> taisti updejt bo tudi za insurgency! \o/
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> nism vedu, nism igrou nič zadnje par tednov
<pitastrudl> :|
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> ni.si/resen
<pitastrudl> zakaj bi igrau igrce ko se lahko učim OCaml
<zdobersek> true.
<CrazyLemon> how is ocaml better than games?!?
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zdobersek> u can't program dank algorithms in games
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @20.06.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 69% severovzhodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:12:04, Kulminacija: 11:04:43, Sončni zahod: 18:57:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/avstralske-bolnisnice-s-30-let-starimi-programi-in-tozbami-zaradi-pretecenih-licenc/174889/?
<Seniorita> Avstralske bolnišnice s 30 let starimi programi in tožbami zaradi pretečenih licenc | Monitor
<Seniorita> »Da prastara programska oprema na izjemno pomembnih informacijskih sistemih ni nič neobičajnega, dokazuje tudi avstralsko zdravstvo. Tamkajšnje ministrstvo za zdravje se je znašlo v nenavadni tožbi, saj ga izdelovalec programa toži, ker bolnišnice in zdravstveni domovi uporabljajo programsko opremo s pretečeno licenco. Novih licenc ni mogoče dobiti, ker je program star krepko čez 30 let.«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Tool To Customize Numix Theme Colors `Oomox` Sees New Release, Now Available In PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dwDu6mw9Nlg/tool-to-customize-numix-theme-colors.html
<zdobersek> Thursday? more like Turdday https://i.imgur.com/ybAYSD6.jpg
<zdobersek> Saturday? more like Satanday https://i.imgur.com/06OQbeY.jpg
<CrazyLemon> why does it look so ugly
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem čemu blurraš začetno&končno točko sj vsi vemo da si iz škofje vasi pri celju
 * slax0r didn't know
<zdobersek> can't confirm
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: These Are 5 Terminal Commands You Think Every Linux User Should Know  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/N8-0Yw_zCSM/top-5-terminal-commands
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: je tud tajni policijski sodelavec?
<zdobersek> "tajni"
<zdobersek> fyi tud Ornig je iz Kopra
<zdobersek> al Lucije
<zdobersek> doesn't matter
<zdobersek> ni iz ozadja
<CrazyLemon> so..full frontal?
<zdobersek> you tell us
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a je kak cudn mail na info@ubuntu prletu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ js nism nič dobu
<dz0ny_> dragontemple.si
<dz0ny_> k from pa to sta ista :<
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jah sj to ni slabo a veš :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahk odgovoriš tistemu ki ti je poslal :P
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 22.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 22.8°C
<dz0ny_> https://paste.sh/_1tKqfhG#eMz3NZ5Na63zPcsH_tko2eIO
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny_> čist wtf kako je to sploh mogoče
<CrazyLemon> js tega nism dobu
<zdobersek> ORNIG JE
<zdobersek> BRISI
<CrazyLemon> ni..ornig je dejan
<CrazyLemon> tole je poslal miha
<zdobersek> ^ accomplice
<dz0ny_> ce bi kdo http://i.imgur.com/vlAuDNM.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^ see..miha
<zdobersek> ?
<zdobersek> omnomnomnomnomnom http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36579467
<Seniorita> US election: Trump top aide leaves campaign - BBC News
<Seniorita> »The campaign manager for presumptive Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump, Corey Lewandowski, is to leave his job, US media report.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX3u0IlBBO4
<Seniorita> Westworld: Teaser Trailer (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to the HBO YouTube: http://itsh.bo/10qIqsj Westworld is coming to HBO in October 2016. Like Westworld on Facebook: www.Facebook.com/WestworldHBO Fo...«
<CrazyLemon> for all you robot loving people ^
<zdobbie_> moar robot http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/06/recruit-your-non-techie-pals-into-fsociety-with-tonights-mr-robot-documentary/
<Seniorita> Recruit your non-techie pals into “fsociety” with tonight’s Mr. Robot documentary | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Special tries to offer something for both n00bs and series diehards.«
 * CrazyLemon is already in #fsociety
<zdobbie_> show yer membership card
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: TextSuggest Is an Autocomplete Tool for Linux Desktops  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/-lug_gB02yo/quick-text-autocomplete-desktop-linux
<yang> zocky: si tam ?
<zocky> yang, zdaj sem
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-21
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> inconclusive!
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> Welcome to yesterday's tomorrow!
<zdobbie> is that u Shia?
<pitastrudl> JUST WAKE UP
<dz0ny_> https://video.arnes.si/portal/asset.zul?id=y2BobHVKnbMXDwI2qTfYc6MY
<Seniorita> Arnes Video
<Seniorita> »21. junija 2016 bo v Tehnološkem parku Ljubljana organiziramo 11. slo IPv6 summit srečanje. Program: https://go6.si/11-slovensko-ipv6-srecanje/program-srecanja/Več o dogodku: https://go6.si/11-slovensko-ipv6-srecanje/«
<CrazyLemon> ipv6 is so passé
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/www.bkcoaching.ch/videos/995471343802594/
<Seniorita> Birol Isik - Akademie für Querdenker
<Seniorita> »Birol Isik - Akademie für Querdenker. 41.248 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 44.157 Personen sprechen darüber. Motivation, Fitness & Freiheit«
<CrazyLemon> coffee break!
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/iAgKHSNqxa8?t=835
<Seniorita> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Brexit (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Britain could soon vote to leave the European Union. John Oliver enlists a barbershop quartet to propose a smarter option. Connect with Last Week Tonight onl...«
<CrazyLemon> sfw!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sportno-podvozje.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Ron ma zanimive zgodbe :)
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/na-petrolu-od-jutri-vec-kot-le-bencin-sendvic-in-cigareti-420224
<Seniorita> Na Petrolu od jutri več kot le bencin, sendvič in cigarete - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Na 320 Petrolovih bencinskih servisih po vsej Sloveniji bomo od srede, 22. junija, lahko kupili Bitcoin kupone, ki jih bo na spletu mogoče izmenjati za digitalno valuto bitcoin.«
<zdobersek> gdo je Ron
<CrazyLemon> Ron Broersma
<zdobersek> kter bait-n-switch v tej Ode2Joy pesmici
<zdobersek> cel Last Week Tonight prispevek je muy cool
<CrazyLemon> yup
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Web Wants to ‘Compete With Electron’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/o8gaJxEPfDA/gnome-web-offer-electron-alternative
<CrazyLemon> mislim da sm za 20ml vode plačal 2€
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo pojma o glikolu pa etanolu?
<CrazyLemon> ker tole nima vonja po alkoholu
<CrazyLemon> pa zgleda kot navadna voda
<zdobersek> probej przgat
<CrazyLemon> hm... piše lahko vnetljivo torej ja..hvala za idejo
<zdobbie> zlato priznanje iz fizike, hvala lepa
<CrazyLemon> so much talent ..just wasted :/
<zdobersek> wasted how?
<zdobersek> aja, to mislis, k ne kolesarim vec tolk
<zdobersek> jah, kaj mores
<CrazyLemon> kako pa uveljavljaš nekoč pridobljeno znanje iz fizike??? kako?!?
<zdobersek> flipping bits
<CrazyLemon> more like flipping birds
<zdobersek> whynotboth.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tale tvoj ISO build ki si ga enkrat 2013 naredu..je verjetno 12.04 ane?
<CrazyLemon> yup..12.04.2
<yang> CrazyLemon: kje si placal za 20ml vode 2 eur ?
<yang> si bil v puscavi ?
<zdobbie> .gif can you read my child
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/muVOCu78VAvhS/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> this actually https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a64-yFOS16s
<Seniorita> Trailer Park Boys: Can You Go Fuck Yourself? - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Bubbles deals with an illegitimate Bible salesman.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Boot Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS z USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6498/boot-ubuntu-mate-16-04-lts-z-usb-kljuca
<yang> CrazyLemon: a se prodajajo Kralji Ulice tudi v Kopru ?
<CrazyLemon> yang občasno vidim enga pri mercatorju
<CrazyLemon> mislim..vidu sm ga enkrat ali dvakrat
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni ravno občasno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/NikolaSilic/status/745174261980008452
<Seniorita> Nikola Silic auf Twitter: "Meni omiljeni deo 9ep GoT kada je Ned Stark dojahao da pomogne. https://t.co/ov3qXHYvJx"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: RE: Boot Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS z USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43795#Comment_43795
<yang> CrazyLemon: aha ker nisem vedel ali to revijo prodajajo tudi izven LJ
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTWe7EwriiA
<Seniorita> Pi-Top Assembly Guide! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Pi-Top (Green): https://www.sparkfun.com/products/13896 Pi-Top (Gray): https://www.sparkfun.com/products/13897 Raspberry Pi 3: https://www.sparkfun.com/produ...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: RE: Boot Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS z USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43796#Comment_43796
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: RE: Boot Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS z USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43797#Comment_43797
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: RE: Boot Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS z USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43798#Comment_43798
<CrazyLemon> pa piz++ f++king rija no.. ko mi gre tko postat en post na minuto mi pa zviša pritisk
<zdobersek> ocitno je nepregleden interface
<CrazyLemon> ja res je..huge gumb "Napiši komentar" je totalno nepregleden :)
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/NNtJI3L.gifv
<zdobbie> mmmmmmm https://i.reddituploads.com/56c20f548bfd4a11aa485eb6e9ae1c5d?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=20e7a14210e07f2f3af1a65d47ebac05
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: RE: Boot Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS z USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43799#Comment_43799
<CrazyLemon> lol @ welsh
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 24.3°C @21.06.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 66% zahodnik 5.2 m/s (18.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:27, Kulminacija: 11:08:11, Sončni zahod: 18:58:54
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> maan..lepo vreme in dobra temperatura..sam meni se tko ne da na kolo
<CrazyLemon> i feel like zdobbie ..fat and lazy
<zdobbie> but I already did 50km today
<CrazyLemon> fcker
<CrazyLemon> sj js upam da se mi bo dalo vsaj 50km
<CrazyLemon> ker drugače ne bom izpolnu cilja za ta mesec
<CrazyLemon> 9 dni..260km
<CrazyLemon> od tega bo vsaj 5dni nad 30°+
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da mi bo uspelo
<zdobbie> ja zjutri pejt na kolo!
<CrazyLemon> cilj ni tako pomemben!
<zdobersek> vazna je pot?
<CrazyLemon> važno je vsake X časa it na kolo
<CrazyLemon> ko niso temp višje od 30
<pitastrudl> se prav, zjutraj?
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče v soboto zjutraj grem do umaga
<CrazyLemon> neki na hitrco
<CrazyLemon> sam ja..če ne bo gužva
<pitastrudl> sej greš pa po vodi ane
<pitastrudl> daš na kolo plavutke, pa bo
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bodo plavutke če imaš torbo
<pitastrudl> sam res!
<zdobersek> na pedolinu mas pedale
<pitastrudl> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 23.3°C
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.4°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 23.6°C
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk1> Ponoči in zjutraj bo pretežno jasno. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 12 do 17, na Primorskem do 20 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo na Primorskem pretežno jasno, še bo pihala šibka burja. Drugod bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo. Topleje bo kot danes, najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od  26 do 31 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk1> V četrtek in petek bo sončno in vroče, verjetnost popoldanskih neviht bo majhna. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja. V soboto bo še sončno in vroče, popoldne in zvečer pa bodo krajevne vročinske nevihte.
<upd> vroče p
<upd> m
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27°C @21.06.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 43% jugovzhodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:12:15, Kulminacija: 11:04:55, Sončni zahod: 18:57:35
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> rip
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 26°C @21.06.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 40% jugozahodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:12:15, Kulminacija: 11:04:55, Sončni zahod: 18:57:35
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk1> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<CrazyLemon> i'm disgrace to all road cyclists
<CrazyLemon> sam 54km
<idioterna> kr svoh ja
<idioterna> jsm s kripo dons vec k tok naredu
<idioterna> pa sm sam papirje nosu po mestu
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm da bo vsaj 60-65km
<idioterna> no pa en sladoled
<CrazyLemon> ampak zadnje čase me kr hitro zmatra
<idioterna> sm nesu enmu kolegu k mi je dnar posodu
<yang> huh, ti si dnar sposojas ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..ti kapitalisti si raje dnar sposojajo kot pa svojega da porabijo!
<yang> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> očitno so ugodne obresti!
<idioterna> yang: sure
<idioterna> ja sposodu sm si jurja za 48 ur
<idioterna> za eno banco sladoleda obresti
<idioterna> ni blo svoh :)
<idioterna> mislm sposodu sm si tut ze velik vec
<idioterna> tut kredit na banki sm ze velikrat vzel
<idioterna> vcasih so obrestne mere dost nizke da se to bolj splaca kot vlect dnar iz firm al pa projektov
<idioterna> vcasih se pa tut zgodi da clovk ni likvidn
<idioterna> uni k majo velike bajte pa velike avtomobile si precej bl pogosto sposojajo dnar kokr uni k nimajo nc od tega
<zdobersek> ja vlke bajte in vlki avtomobili so dost dragi
<idioterna> pa tezko jih je prodat ko nujno rabs cash
<zdobersek> napram bitcoinom? prolly
<idioterna> mos def
<idioterna> i seen it happen
<zdobersek> OTOH pa, it's a free country
<zdobersek> big houses and luxx cars for everyone
<idioterna> ja kam nej pa dam se to
<CrazyLemon> next to your big swimming pool
<zdobersek> but not inside it
<zdobersek> while filled with water
<zdobersek> #poshadvicepoints
<idioterna> ja nimam swimming poola
<idioterna> ampak zdej k si reku bi se pa mogoce su pogajat
<idioterna> tm v vevcah je kr nice property k bi se ga dal spremenit v super community pool
<CrazyLemon> full libreoffice snap = 720 MB
<CrazyLemon> jeez..cel ubuntu je nekoč bil 700+MB
<zdobersek> I cri 4 u
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/najstnika-z-virusi-vdirala-v-racunalnike-in-kradla-informacije/396329
<Seniorita> Najstnika z virusi vdirala v računalnike in kradla informacije :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Koprski kriminalisti so ovadili 18-letnika iz Ljubljane in 17-letnika iz okolice Postojne, ki sta s pomočjo prevar vdirala v računalnike in kradla občutljive informacije. Zgodba se je začela ...«
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/a/KOmVh
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> silly niggas
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> slišim sosede kako se veselijo ker je hrvaška dala gol
<pitastrudl> lol
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: RE: Boot Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS z USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43800#Comment_43800
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Boot Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS z USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43801#Comment_43801
<CrazyLemon> its something about this guy that.. i dont know..just wanna ban him
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Gumb Pošlji ali Objavi?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6499/gumb-poslji-ali-objavi
<dz0ny_> lol
<dz0ny_> nasa hocm cloveku pomagat in pol me trola
<msev-> lol ta poni
<msev-> a že kšn point release od ltsa vn pršu
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm se na ubuntu.si forumu registriral samo zaradi trolanja
<lynxlynxlynx> a se kdo spomni originalnega urkota?
<msev-> .help
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a lahko v vreme.coffee dam tut kj kr ni ravno povezan z vremenom ampak pač vseeno na isti način deluje kot radar in toča
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-22
<slax0r> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Boot Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS z USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43802#Comment_43802
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> a-hoi
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<msev->  CrazyLemon, a lahko v vreme.coffee dam tut kj kr ni ravno povezan z vremenom ampak pač vseeno na isti način deluje kot radar in toča
<zdobersek> ... like what?
<msev-> like promet
<dz0ny_> za tist je pol promet.coffee
<msev-> sam neznam pol nardit celga fajla na nov :D
<zdobersek> that's the spirit
<msev-> a pač sam bot.command dam notr v promet.coffee
<msev-> pa nč ne rabm neki stvari zgoraj pisat (kot includes oz deps)
<msev-> razn tole mogoče  module.exports = (bot) ->
<CrazyLemon> msev- PR
<CrazyLemon> pa mogoče sprejmemo mogoče pa ne!
<msev-> ok
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš tist build failed? tistega ne maramo
<CrazyLemon> aja..imdb test failed..nvm :)
<msev-> pismo zj pa neznam updateat pull requesta
<msev-> dz0ny_, a tole zgleda vredu https://github.com/marksev1/ircbot/commit/4e5dfcc2af2e2a3ae27ac3b282d115428b174a0f
<Seniorita> maybe added init and test · marksev1/ircbot@4e5dfcc · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<dz0ny_> msev-: bo CrazyLemon povedal :)
<msev-> a najbol da zaprem ta pull request pa novga nardim?
<dz0ny_> why?
<dz0ny_> LGTM
<msev-> k neznam dodat tega novga commita not :)
<dz0ny_> sej si ga
<msev-> aja pa res
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne rabiš helpa notri
<CrazyLemon> pa si pognal tale test?
<msev-> ne
<msev-> js sam copy pastam
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/Readme.md
<Seniorita> ircbot/Readme.md at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<msev-> a mi to lahko breaka node-red
<msev-> :D
<msev-> če naložim te pakete
<CrazyLemon> jah to boš pa sam preveru..ker si edini ki uporablja clicky thingie :D
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kero verzijo nodejs-a pa rabm
<CrazyLemon> pa npm install poženeš v ircbot direktoriju
<CrazyLemon> pa ne zaženeš ampak sam testiraš
<msev-> sm prebral kko je za vreme
<msev-> :)
<msev-> zle nemorm tega delat bom prošnje pisal :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk spišeš .promet in imaš čas za to..nimaš časa za testirat to kar si spisal
<CrazyLemon> riiight :>
<msev-> sj bom no, sam zj se morm na node-red slacku pozanimat če bom breakal node-red
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> sj vem da te to skrbi..sam ne vem čemu se izgovarjaš :>
<msev-> tko da pol k to ugotovim bom Å¡u takoj na testiranje :D
<msev-> a je kdo preveru solus, zanima me kko software tm naložiš - k je kao "linux from scratch", a to pomen da morš vse compajlat
<CrazyLemon> toliko delaš z node pa še ne veš kako npm deluje :D
<msev-> ja pomoje je vse ločeno sam vseen nevem ane
<msev-> :D
<msev-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shevauto.remotexy.free tole mam tut kot alternative dashboard za node-red :)
<Seniorita> RemoteXY: Arduino steuer FREE – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: RE: Boot Ubuntu Mate 16.04 LTS z USB ključa  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43803#Comment_43803
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+T2Nettedvanet/posts/KqFbGSStUAz
<Seniorita> Testiramo IPv6 na mobilni!Preden ga uradno predstavimo, vklopite IPv6 še sami…
<Seniorita> »Testiramo IPv6 na mobilni!Preden ga uradno predstavimo, vklopite IPv6 še sami in nam sporočite delovanje. Vsak feedback je dobrodošel!Deluje na vseh… - T-2 – Google+«
<zdobbie> well then https://www.dnevnik.si/1042741316/slovenija/dobrodelnost-z-napako-mati-geja-odslovljena-
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> Mogoce kdo ve, kje je v Ljubljani dobavljiv http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/TL-WR840N.html ? Pri Mimovrste in Enaa so ga razprodali.
<Seniorita> 300Mbps Wireless N Router TL-WR840N - Welcome to TP-LINK
<pitastrudl> nisem našel nič
<CrazyLemon> youtube is down!
<CrazyLemon> .stran youtube.com
<jabuk1> youtube.com ni dosegljiva
<msev-> holy shit
<msev-> googz got hacked
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- vidiš..to se zgodi če neki mergeaš preden stestiraš če deluje!
<upd> .stran youtu.be
<jabuk1> youtu.be je dosegljiva!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, indeed, need to test.
<msev-1> Ej vi kolesarji a sam Stravo uporabljate
<msev-1> A je ksn opensource app k ma podobno funkcionalnost. Pac bike computer, pa da ma wear support tut
<msev-1> A strava ma wear app
<zdobersek> post your queries to #google-search please
<msev-1> Ok
<msev-1> Dicke Koshuta
<upd> .stran youtu.be
<jabuk1> youtu.be je dosegljiva!
<upd> dela, ne dela
<yang> kako se reče temu vijaku za kolesa odšraufat, k ni na matico ? metuljček ?
<zdobersek> what
<yang> tako koli ki se sname brez matice
<yang> kot ga majoi na dirkah
<zdobersek> mislis zapenjalec?
<yang> tisto ko gre skozi os kolesa na vilice
<zdobersek> ja, zapenjalec
<yang> ok
<yang> hvala
<zdobersek> http://www.cult-trgovina.si/si/kategorija/2626/hitri-zapenjalec-za-obrocnik/
<Seniorita> Hitri zapenjalec za obročnik - Cult trgovina
<Seniorita> »Cult trgovina«
<CrazyLemon> metuljček :D
<zdobersek> rad bi bil metulj
<zdobersek> rad bi zapel kolo
<zdobersek> zapel kolo
<idioterna> nove gume je prnesu postar
<zdobersek> jst jih mam ze ksn mesec na mizi
<zdobersek> moram na kolo prestavt
<idioterna> js mam ze crne roke
<CrazyLemon> a od postarja?
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31.7°C @22.06.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 42% severovzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:27, Kulminacija: 11:08:50, Sončni zahod: 18:59:14
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> hawt
<zdobbie> ma sej mate burjo
<zdobbie> to hladi
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 32°C @22.06.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 37% severovzhodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:41, Kulminacija: 11:08:23, Sončni zahod: 18:59:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ja..razn če si v avtu :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: I Guess I Should Write About Flatpak, But I’m Finding It Hard To  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/23mClUQjPYY/guess-write-flatpak-im-finding-hard
<pitastrudl> predlaga kdo kak dobr pdf viewer?
<CrazyLemon> evince
<pitastrudl> slow af
<zdobersek> more like slow computer
<netkat> zathura mupdf
<CrazyLemon> thats for muslims
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Xdp_dD5xg
<Seniorita> Taylor Swift Boyfriend Orientation Video - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Thomas Hiddleston was reintroduced to the world as Taylor Swift's new boyfriend, joining the ranks of Calvin Harris, Harry Styles, and John Mayer. To welcome...«
<pitastrudl> zdobersek:  slow laptop, big pdf
<CrazyLemon> upload it to google drive
<zdobersek> https://i.imgur.com/Z5qgjM5.png
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 31.1°C @22.06.2016 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 40% severovzhodnik 3.4 m/s (12.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:41, Kulminacija: 11:08:23, Sončni zahod: 18:59:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ffs!
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 23.2°C
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.6°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<CrazyLemon> https://soundcloud.com/user283544981/recruiter-call
<Seniorita> Recruiter Call by user283544981 | null null | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Seniorita> »Listen to Recruiter Call by user283544981 #np on #SoundCloud«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/22/drug-trafficker-gets-20-years-thanks-to-emails-he-never-sent/
<Seniorita> Drug trafficker gets 20 years thanks to emails he never sent
<Seniorita> »Yahoo says the emails were restored from "auto-saves," not bulk data collection.«
<CrazyLemon> use gmail instead!
<CrazyLemon> .yt goo goo dolls so alive
<jabuk1> Goo Goo Dolls - So Alive [Official Lyric Video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78wGInBuKn0
<CrazyLemon> .yt sausage party trailer
<jabuk1> SAUSAGE PARTY - Official Red Band Trailer (HD) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7fP9q_LyDc
<upd> https://twitter.com/pzf/status/745721274698244096
<Seniorita> Breaking News Feed auf Twitter: "BREAKING NEWS - MASS SHOOTING: At least 4 people shot in Stone Mountain, Georgia. Stay with @pzf for the latest."
<dz0ny_> https://twitter.com/tyschew/status/745702108918222848
<Seniorita> UEFA Euro 2016 auf Twitter: "The Icelandic commentary for Iceland's 94th minute winning goal is incredible 😂 https://t.co/B1ie4Axv9C"
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 3.km  V od METLIKE @23/06/2016 00:33:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.65+N,+15.36+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-23
<sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> \o
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny_> dan
<zdobbie> dayumn
<slax0r> jutro
<sky[x]> priporoca mogoce kdo kaj za vizualizacijo podatkov?
<sky[x]> v smislus reporta vprasalnika
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: just testing  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6500/just-testing
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: just testing  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43804#Comment_43804
<dz0ny_> ^^ let's ban this one
<zdobersek> omgomgomgomg spam poster
<CrazyLemon> hey! its testing! testing is important!
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/vanilla/vanilla/issues/4114
<Seniorita> Editor: Embedding youtube links on vanilla 2.2.1 · Issue #4114 · vanilla/vanilla · GitHub
<Seniorita> »vanilla - Vanilla is a powerfully simple discussion forum you can easily customize to make as unique as your community.«
<slax0r> https://cdn-hw.streamable.com/video/mp4-mobile/f6hj.mp4
<CrazyLemon> [22:58:22] <dz0ny_>: https://twitter.com/tyschew/status/745702108918222848
<Seniorita> UEFA Euro 2016 auf Twitter: "The Icelandic commentary for Iceland's 94th minute winning goal is incredible 😂 https://t.co/B1ie4Axv9C"
<CrazyLemon> read your backlog mate!
<slax0r> http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/starpolar/images/6/6b/Notime.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150225125846
<Matthai> hoj, eno vprašanje... če imam Thunderbird odprt in gledam mail, ki ima priponko... in to priponko potegnem ven na Namizje, mi by default naredi link. A je varianta, da mi namesto tega priponko skopira?
<CrazyLemon> ja..klikni na shrani :D
<Matthai> to že, sammo foter ima zdaj probleme, ker je v Winsoh bil navajen potegnit na Namizje
<Matthai> tukaj mu pa link na inbox naredi
<CrazyLemon> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=377621
<Seniorita> 377621 – Drag and Drop attachments to desktop or folders doesn't work
<CrazyLemon> 2007 :)
<Matthai> samo to je po moje linux specifika, ker v winsih dela
<dz0ny_> Matthai: men dela
<dz0ny_> to je unity specialka
<Matthai> hmm... a veš kakšno rešitev za to?
<dz0ny_> ctrl naj stisne
<dz0ny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ni čudno da mi nič ne dela v unityju..noben mi ni povedal za ctrl!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja sej piše da je bug za linux
<CrazyLemon> in ctrl tudi ne pomaga..ampak js sm na unityju :)
<zdobbie> jap.
<zdobbie> step #1: acknowledge the problem
<zdobbie> check
<CrazyLemon> i acknowledge you
<CrazyLemon> step 2: see what i did there?
<zdobersek> ohhh snaaaapp
<zdobbie> n1
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/v-zivo-ljudmila-novak-o-svojem-odnosu-do-janeza-janse-420406
<Seniorita> V živo: Ljudmila Novak o svojem odnosu do Janeza Janše - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Predsednica NSi Ljudmila Novak komentira aktualno politično dogajanja, kot ga vidi sama.«
<CrazyLemon> zihr bo izpoved ljubezni!
<zocky> baje da ravno obratno
<zocky> dvojka košarica spokaj
<zocky> skrivnostna so pota strasti in ljubezni
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTMxfAkxfQ0
<Seniorita> BREXIT THE MOVIE FULL FILM - YouTube
<Seniorita> »BREXIT THE MOVIE is a feature-length documentary film to inspire as many people as possible to vote to LEAVE the EU in the June 23rd referendum. BREXIT THE M...«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.2°C @23.06.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 39% severovzhodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:57, Kulminacija: 11:08:35, Sončni zahod: 18:59:13
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> effin summer
<upd> sej za jutri so že vročinske nevihte
<CrazyLemon> kaj mi to pomaga..če ne bodo pri nas
<CrazyLemon> pa sam še več vlage bo v zraku
<CrazyLemon> ampak pri vas je vsaj zvečer boljše..ker ni tako vroče
<pitastrudl> zuni je pekel
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> a je soparno
<pitastrudl> kr ja
<CrazyLemon> ni tko soparno
<CrazyLemon> ker piha mal
<pitastrudl> komi kaj piha
<pitastrudl> pa to ne pomaga
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 28°C @23.06.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 53% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:08:55, Kulminacija: 11:02:26, Sončni zahod: 18:55:57
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 47min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> twas ok
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<pitastrudl> ಠ_ಠ
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.2°C
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.4°C
<CrazyLemon> dokler bo 22-23° bo vse kul
<CrazyLemon> če bo več.. pitastrudl  pol se pripravi na pekel :)
<zdobbie> je rekla Ljudmila, da njej je pomemben gospod z inicialkami JK, ne JJ ali MK
<Matthai> MK??? a to je mene misnla? :-)
<zdobbie> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Ni omrežja če ni priključen HDMI monitor?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6501/ni-omrezja-ce-ni-prikljucen-hdmi-monitor
<idioterna> JK ?
<idioterna> :worry:
<Matthai> čaki, čaki.. Ljudmila undercover IRCa!!!
<zdobbie> ziher je anny
<idioterna> anny ni multicultural
<CrazyLemon> she's omnicultural?
<zdobbie> multicoolti
<msev-> Shizzle spal sm sam 3 ure, k zombi sm
<zdobbie> zombizzle
<msev-> Yt. Sizzling bacon
<CrazyLemon> http://www.asty.org/2016/06/23/whats-up-with-nano/
<Seniorita> What’s up with nano? « asty.org
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: RE: Gumb Pošlji ali Objavi?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43805#Comment_43805
<yang> ms/win 3
<jabuk1> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<yang> A obstaja kaksen Android ROM za bukove-starejse ljudi ?
<CrazyLemon> poglej xda-developers
<CrazyLemon> sj maš accessibility stuff v androidu
<e1e> zdravo
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 34.7°C @23.06.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 37% vzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:57, Kulminacija: 11:08:35, Sončni zahod: 18:59:13
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš..vroče je!
<e1e> ja, že tuki je... zato je bolje biti notri kot zuni ...
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @23.06.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 52% jugovzhodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:08:55, Kulminacija: 11:02:26, Sončni zahod: 18:55:57
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 47min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> komaj 30!
<e1e> haha... že to je več kot dost...
<CrazyLemon> verjamem ja
<e1e> js nimam rada vročine ... že 30 je preveč za mene...
<CrazyLemon> noben nima rad take vročine :)
<e1e> ja poznam nekatere, ki imajo... in komi čakajo poletje...
<CrazyLemon> weirdos
<e1e> I know...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: just testing  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43806#Comment_43806
<CrazyLemon> ignore my testing posts
<e1e> yang zakaj pa starejši sploh rabijo android (smart)phone?
<yang> e1e: ne rabijo, ampak vecinoma se prodajajo taki telefoni
<CrazyLemon> sj imaš tiste ki so prav za starejše
<CrazyLemon> velika številčnica
<CrazyLemon> pa velik font
<e1e> ja vem, sam mislim, da obstaja tud še neki takšnih brez tega...
<CrazyLemon> brez česa?
<CrazyLemon> sj so Å¡e navadni navadni telefoni
<yang> CrazyLemon: kupil sem ze en kup takih telefonov, verjetno jih delajo zato ker imajo katastrofalen meni
<yang> sploh ni poenostavljen meni
<e1e> androida/smart phone...
<yang> zdaj klicem mamo telefon zvoni, istocasno pa se slisi "oprostite stevilka ni dosegljiva, oprostite stevilka ni dosegljiva"
<e1e> js sm do zdej sam enga androida kupla, pa čist vredu dela, nimam težav z njim, pa je že par let star...
<zdobbie> Bernsplaining https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2016/06/23/bernie-sanders-heres-what-we-want/
<Seniorita> Bernie Sanders: Here’s what we want - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »My supporters and I want real change in this country.«
<e1e> do kdaj je podprt 15.10?
<yang> e1e: eni ljudje se ne znajo navadit na Androide, sploh pa telefonu se v zenski torbici ponavadi cisto zmesa scasoma :)
<yang> Moji mami je ratal 300 random znakov in telefonskih vpisat v mobitel, ne vprasaj me kako
<e1e> večina jih sploh ne rabi oz. nima pojma kk se uporablja...
<e1e> pa men se ni Å¡e nikol to zgodil da bi se mi v torbici kej nardil na telefonu...
<yang> zgleda si druge vrste zenska :)
<e1e> to se po moje da nardit tud z starejšimi telefoni, ne rabjo bit "smart" ... sej se verjetno ne nardi na enkrat, ampak sčasoma...
<yang> ja z vsakim se da :)
<yang> samo ko v androidu razstelas funkcije ti jih ziv bog ne popravi nazaj :)
<yang> samo factory reset pomaga takrat
<e1e> nevem, nism nikol poskušala...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] vrp: RE: just testing  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43807#Comment_43807
<e1e> za tiste stvari, ki jih rabim, vem kak delajo, če pa hočem kej drugega, pa pogledam na netu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Nominate Your Favorite GNOME Shell Extensions  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lHNtlRAfjEk/what-are-best-gnome-shell-extensions-call-for-contenders
<yang> Danes sem prvic videl Milko v zivo http://i.imgur.com/Hyg7b6e.jpg
<zdobersek> ne
<CrazyLemon> e1e ni več podprt
<CrazyLemon> sj so sam varnostni popravki..who needs them anyway!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<e1e> hehe
<e1e> zdej bo trajal, če dam upgrade, še dlje kot če bi kr dala, ker je že velik novih stvari...
<CrazyLemon> kr dokončaj knjigo..ker če ti se zdaj vse sesuje bo katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> ko končaš knjigo si lahk 'privoščiš' katastrofo :D
<e1e> ja sej...
<e1e> sploh ker nimam posebi home mape...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 34.6°C @23.06.2016 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 37% jugovzhodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:57, Kulminacija: 11:08:35, Sončni zahod: 18:59:13
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hot!
<yang> Kako se po anglesko rece planini
<CrazyLemon> planina as in gora?
<yang> ja
<yang> mountain ni, meadow ni, plateau ni
<upd> hill :P
<yang> to je hrib
<idioterna> nimajo posebi besede
<idioterna> sej je tut za enakopravnost nimajo
<yang> meadow plateau bi blo se najbolj prav
<e1e> mountain pasture?
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_transhumance
<Seniorita> Alpine transhumance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> e1e: to bo ja
<CrazyLemon> če je planina as in gora potem je mountain..ne pasture :) če želiš planina kot pašniki na gori..potem je tko kot e1e pravi
<idioterna> high pasture tam pise
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 29°C @23.06.2016 17:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 59% jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:08:55, Kulminacija: 11:02:26, Sončni zahod: 18:55:57
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 47min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> zakaj morjo bit ti časi v UTC...kulk je to v CET?
<zdobersek> +2
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: just testing  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43808#Comment_43808
<e1e> hvala
<CrazyLemon> np
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgmqWHyxTKc
<Seniorita> What's In A Pro Cyclist's Kit Bag? With Tiffany Cromwell - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Pro cyclists need to be prepared for all conditions - we take a look at the kit Tiffany Cromwell takes with her on a typical stage. Subscribe to GCN: http://...«
<CrazyLemon> luštna punca!
<CrazyLemon> pa pripravljena tudi!
<idioterna> yeah she's pretty aero
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ky6vgQfU24
<Seniorita> The Longest Way 1.0 - walk through China and grow a beard! - a photo every day timelapse - YouTube
<idioterna> tale je tut kul
<Seniorita> »In 2008, I walked through China - 1 year, 4500km. I let my hair and my beard grow. This is the resulting video. Add me on FB: ▶ https://facebook.com/crehage ...«
<idioterna> not too aero
<CrazyLemon> thats a guy
<idioterna> same cup size
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/10/e6/ae/10e6ae5ab503eda26c20f4c7a6615013.jpg
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> jsm mislu da si ti bl za precej daljse.
<CrazyLemon> daljše as in..do kolen?
<idioterna> daljse ko stojijo
<idioterna> visje ko lezijo na hrbtu, i guess
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: lani je bla v LJ
<CrazyLemon> wat?! zakaj mi ni noben sporoču?!? :(
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: she could teach you things https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V85k0YnQZn4
<Seniorita> SLULU VOODOO - Balancing Act - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We all aim for balance in life, from work and play, to family and friends. Pro cyclists have another sort of balance to add to that list—the track stand. Her...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dude..i'd learn from her like i never learned before
<zdobbie> noice http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/23/12016228/mr-robot-season-two-extension-usa-sam-esmail-rami-malek
<Seniorita> Mr. Robot season two gets two additional episodes | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Mr. Robot's second season is getting a two-episode extension, bringing it from 10 episodes to 12, USA announced today. That's great news for fans of the Sam Esmail drama that's become of the most...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1XimV6t-VY
<Seniorita> Al Madrigal Got A Political Scoop From A Taco Truck - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Al heard how Mexicans are taking revenge on Donald Trump and it changed his world. And eating habits. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> no pa je prvič letoš še klima zapela
<zdobbie> #justprimorskathings
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 23°C @23.06.2016 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 84% jugozahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:08:55, Kulminacija: 11:02:26, Sončni zahod: 18:55:57
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 47min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckers
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 31.1°C @23.06.2016 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 48% jugovzhodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:57, Kulminacija: 11:08:35, Sončni zahod: 18:59:13
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> klima naštimana na 27° pa še vedno prijetno hladi :D
<e1e>  zanimiva ugotovitev iz sprehoda, ko je sonce zahajal je blo manj sparjen kot pozneje ko je že zašlo...
<Matthai> sparjeno? s čim? z Bluetoothom? :-)
<e1e> haha soparno po slovensko ;)
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 23°C @23.06.2016 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 84% jugozahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:08:55, Kulminacija: 11:02:26, Sončni zahod: 18:55:57
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 47min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClocwWQWEAATgP2.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat mi je ubuntu zmrznu
<CrazyLemon> nič razn sshja ne dela
<CrazyLemon> load huge
<CrazyLemon> noben process pa ni hogal cpu
<CrazyLemon> pa vedno mi je zmrznu ko sm prižgal nuvola player
<dz0ny_> apu
<CrazyLemon> ja..sj vem da je kul
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne razumem zakaj zmrzne
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_20160623-222739.png
<CrazyLemon> tole pravi dmesg
<pitastrudl> no space?
<CrazyLemon> tale opensource driver je za en sh1te
<CrazyLemon> lol kere glupe fore
<CrazyLemon> moraš met mysql enabled prek systemctl
<CrazyLemon> če ga želiš upgrejdat
<CrazyLemon> !?!?
<idioterna> uk staying in?
<CrazyLemon> niso Å¡e rezultati?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> volil so pa ze
<dz0ny_> crazy purge vbox
<dz0ny_> k tist kr pogosto dela probleme
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah..ni vbox ampak ga bom purgeal ker ga ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> nič..ln
<upd_> A final night time poll by YouGov has shown that 52 per cent of voters preferred "REMAIN", while 48 per cent of voters preferred "LEAVE".
<upd_> woo
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/politics/eu_referendum/results
<Seniorita> EU Referendum Results - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Up to the minute results for the 2016 EU Referendum from BBC News«
<idioterna> kr dobr gre naprej
<upd> pomojem bo ene
<upd> 60% in
<upd> al pa še več
<upd> http://news.sky.com/watch-live
<Seniorita> Watch Sky News Live
<Seniorita> »Sky News - First for Breaking News, video, headlines, analysis and top stories from business, politics, entertainment and more in the UK and worldwide.«
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/x/Aot8qtMx/ just lol
<idioterna> gibraltar ma 4.7% leave Č=
<idioterna> :)
<upd> jou
<upd> prov vprašal bi te ljudje kaj jim je eu škodovala
<upd> in ravno zdej mi net Å¡teka arghh
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-24
<zdobbie> gg Britain
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> thanks old people https://twitter.com/robferdman/status/746187703981604864
<Seniorita> Roberto Ferdman auf Twitter: "Not the official #Brexit vote but my god is this telling https://t.co/adNC5R9Lu4"
<zdobbie> direct jpg http://i.imgur.com/L2Zd5fu.jpg
<zdobbie> and goodbye Scotland https://i.imgur.com/KPUoNUn.png
<zdobbie> cez 45min se odpre borza v Londonu
<idioterna> mhm
<dz0ny_> http://store.steampowered.com/?ss16
<Seniorita> Welcome to Steam
<dz0ny_> summer sale :)
<zdobersek> got me hearthstone
<slax0r> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13432146_10153942937568183_8442916653782093476_n.jpg?oh=8674bb1356d4a783b0b958c7da5f1c75&oe=57FCE437
<dz0ny_> http://www.economist.com/news/britain/21701264-britain-has-voted-leave-eu-what-follows-will-be-new-prime-minister-volatile-financial
<Seniorita> After the vote, chaos | The Economist
<Seniorita> »Britain has voted to leave the EU. What follows will be a new prime minister, volatile financial markets—and years of costly uncertainty«
<msev-> http://vocalproject.net/
<Seniorita> Vocal
<Seniorita> »Podcast Client for the Modern Desktop«
<msev-> gtk 3.14 or more, a to pomen da že lahko v 14.04
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, kako lahko v Ubuntu iz konzole pogledam katere naprave so na SoC vezju? Konkretno me zanima ali je bluetooth gor (driverja sicer ni)
<Matthai> lspci?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai i guess.. za več info mogoče lshw ?
<Matthai> ja, tudi to sem, samo izgleda kot da nima bluetootha
<Matthai> čeprav en tip ga je pa našel oz. naj bi bil na SoC-u
<CrazyLemon> Matthai mogoče SoC ima podporo za bluetooth nima pa bluetooth čipa?
<Matthai> hmm, možno :-)
<Matthai> kaj hudiča teli Kitajci nis mogli še 20 centov notri vreči... :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai usb hub pa rešiš vse težave! :)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kdaj se začne tale tvoj summer camp?
<Matthai> ja, ga imam, samo problem je, da če imam gor tipkovnico pa miško, ključka ne morem priklopiti
<Matthai> bom pa skušal bluetooth tipkovnico in miško preko vmesnika
<Matthai> potem bo morda Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> ključka as in pc sticka?
<Matthai> finance se mi niso izšle, tako da bomo prestavili na oktober
<Matthai> USB ključek
<Matthai> pomnilnik
<Matthai> oktober - krompirjeve počitnice
<CrazyLemon> ahh.. Å¡koda
<msev-> Matthai, kero stvar si kupu
<Matthai> PCG02U
<CrazyLemon> a pol niso hoteli sponzorirat kaj so že tisti spletni tečajniki ?
<Matthai> msev: https://pravokator.si/index.php/2016/06/03/ubuntu-za-v-zep/
<msev-> in kko laufa Matthai
<Matthai> v bistvu v redu
<msev-> aha cel review nice
<msev-> če bi pa laufal MATE namizno okolje bi pa še mal bl lahkotno deloval ane
<msev-> k unity je mal heavy
<CrazyLemon> ti si mal heavy!
<CrazyLemon> kako pa to govoriš o unityju?!
<slax0r> unity sucks...
<dz0ny_> Matthai: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-x86/kPBpj3CoXW4
<CrazyLemon> why do you have to be so mean..why? is it because of brexit?
<Seniorita> Google Groups
<Seniorita> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<CrazyLemon> also.. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClsTqEQVAAUapMf.jpg:large
<dz0ny_> Matthai: na tty se oglasa :>
<slax0r> who's mean?
<CrazyLemon> you are
<slax0r> just telling the truth :P
<slax0r> in unity ni mal heavy, je much heavy :P
<msev-> Matthai, zanimiv bi blo vidt kok resourceov probla zj kot default pa kok če daš kšn bl light DE gor?
<Matthai> dz0ny_, kako veš, da se na tty oglaša?
<Matthai> meni se namreč ne
<Matthai> tale tip sicer pravi, da je na tty4, ampak pri meni tega ni: http://www.cnx-software.com/2016/05/26/updating-star-cloud-pcg02u-to-ubuntu-16-04-with-wifi-and-hdmi-audio-support/
<Seniorita> Updating Star Cloud PCG02U to Ubuntu 16.04 with WiFi and HDMI Audio Support
<Matthai> nič, BBL
<msev-> http://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-contrib-bleacon
<Seniorita> Library - Node-RED
<Seniorita> »iBeacon emulator and scanner nodes for node-red«
<msev-> a android telefoni tut lahko zaznavajo iBeacone
<msev-> ?
<yang> https://www.tradingview.com/x/j2DsSkFg/
<dz0ny_> to je vse nfc
<dz0ny_> tko da ja
<dz0ny_> nfc je r/w rfid
<msev-> a se da to na kakšen način uporabt za presence detection?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> tis hot outside
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 32°C @24.06.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 52% zahodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:15, Kulminacija: 11:08:47, Sončni zahod: 18:59:19
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @24/06/2016 11:44:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.61+E
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Get A Unity-Like HUD (Searchable Menu) In Xubuntu, Ubuntu MATE, Linux Mint, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CNMZAkmm9XQ/how-to-get-unity-like-hud-searchable.html
<CrazyLemon> msev- neki zate https://www.crowdsupply.com/lime-micro/limesdr
<Seniorita> LimeSDR: Flexible, Next-generation, Open Source Software Defined Radio | Crowd Supply
<Seniorita> »You no longer have to be a large corporation to be an innovator in wireless communications.«
<msev-> CrazyLemon, nenormalno drag je
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @24.06.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 54% jugovzhodnik 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:09:14, Kulminacija: 11:02:38, Sončni zahod: 18:56:02
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 46min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> "what do we say to the Bike Riding?"
<zdobersek> "Uhhhh, maybe tomorrow."
<zdobersek> the Lord of Bike Riding
<msev-> kko ugotovim če mam res BLE bluetooth dongle na netbooku
<msev-> da je 4.0
<CrazyLemon> msev- tako da preveriš specifikacije čipa? :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno če se povežeš z napravo
<msev-> lshw
<CrazyLemon> ti bo dmesg kj pametnega izpisal
<CrazyLemon> nexus 5 je naprimer 4.0
<msev-> em ne zanima me dongle na netbooku
<msev-> piše da je kao 4.0 pa hočm prevert če je res
<CrazyLemon> poveži se z nexus 5 pa preveri kaj dmesg napiše no
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcFdX9MBcpY
<Seniorita> No Future - blink-182 [LYRIC VIDEO] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Pre-Order "California" and get an instant download of 3 songs ("Bored To Death", "Rabbit Hole", and "No Future") at http://blink182.com PRE-ORDER FROM YOUR P...«
<msev-> aja
<msev-> ok
<dz0ny_> ble je sam sw
<zdobersek> .yt europe final countdown
<jabuk1> Europe - The Final Countdown (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jK-NcRmVcw
<msev-> a najprej povežem pol pa dmesg | grep -i usb
<zdobersek> .yt arrested development final countdown
<jabuk1> Gobs Final Countdown Compilation https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nvxv2R01po
<dz0ny_> nima nic posebnega v hw
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ torej ti praviš da vsak bluetooth hw je lahko 4.X?
<CrazyLemon> .yt wrabel 11 blocks
<jabuk1> Wrabel - 11 Blocks (lyric video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7xVIv3yLqg
<CrazyLemon> much better than those blink guys
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install The Latest Nvidia Drivers In Ubuntu Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/f8M0SAdInCs/how-to-install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in.html
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/GoogleTrends/status/746303118820937728
<Seniorita> GoogleTrends auf Twitter: ""What is the EU?" is the second top UK question on the EU since the #EURefResults were officially announced https://t.co/1q4VAX3qcm"
<CrazyLemon> LOOL
<zdobersek> 76% je bla udelezenost :|
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClsTqEQVAAUapMf.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> mladi so zaj.. s tem da niso Å¡li na volitve
<zdobbie> 72
<e1e> hello
<zdobersek> \o
<yang> vrednost funta je ze padla
<yang> na najnizjo vrednost v 31 letih
<msev-> evo pa majo
<e1e> kk ste? Razn tega da je vroče...
<CrazyLemon> nič druzga ne občutim..razn tega da je vroče :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.6°C @24.06.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 60% zahodnik 6.1 m/s (22.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:15, Kulminacija: 11:08:47, Sončni zahod: 18:59:19
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lies
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31.8°C @24.06.2016 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 58% severozahodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:01, Kulminacija: 11:09:14, Sončni zahod: 18:59:28
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 32°C @24.06.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 52% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:09:14, Kulminacija: 11:02:38, Sončni zahod: 18:56:02
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 46min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://pitweston.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Computer-Guy-350x350.jpg
<CrazyLemon> me right now :P
<e1e> več je pr nas...
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/gvFrvBk.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right now ^
<CrazyLemon> e1e pri nas niso prav skalibrirani senzorji..tam okrog 35 je
<CrazyLemon> oziroma http://193.95.233.105/econova1/Default.aspx?mesto=Koper
<CrazyLemon> v senci
<Seniorita> Ekološki in meteorološki za Koper
<Seniorita> »Meterološki in ekološki podatki za Koper, Novo Gorico, Maribor, Celje«
<e1e> a včeri so pa bli?
<CrazyLemon> ja :P
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi včeraj je bilo 36-37 :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: spot on
<e1e> CrazyLemon koko naštimaš da je Celje privzeto...
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 32°C @24.06.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 46% jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:04, Kulminacija: 11:05:32, Sončni zahod: 18:57:59
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> e1e a na tistem linku?
<e1e> ja
<CrazyLemon> zamenjaj Koper s Celje in bookmarkaj stran :)
<e1e> ja, sam zgorih še zmeraj piše koper, pa če poskusim kater drug link ob strani mi tud koper pokaže...
<CrazyLemon> e1e nič čudnega.. vsi imajo radi koper :p
<CrazyLemon> ja ne vem..to je pač pri njih bug in se ne da naštimat
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne shrani v cookie
<e1e> haha, seveda...
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej če preveriš Celje vidiš da je bilo včeraj pri vas
<CrazyLemon> med -100 pa -1°
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..min je bil -100 povprečje pa -1 :D
<e1e> haha
<CrazyLemon> torej ne se pritoževat da je vroče
<CrazyLemon> podatki pravijo da ni!
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<e1e> baje je blo zvečer/ponoč ful hladn, sam ne vrjamem lol
<CrazyLemon> js verjamem..tam okrog 20 je zihr blo
<yang> uh
<yang> vceri sem bil sigurno pod 20 stopinj
<yang> gor na planini
<yang> danes pa svicam noter
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce6cTxhYiHw
<Seniorita> Bijelo dugme- Hajdemo u planine - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Seniorita> »Ima več pjesmi od banda Bijelo dugme na mom kanalu. Besedilo: Ajmo curice, ajmo djecaci, Studenti i djaci, milicajci, Da, da, da Jedva cekam da se svrsi ljet...«
<yang> ja
<yang> Jesi l' mala ljubila do sada
<yang> jesi, jesi al' Bosanca nisi
<CrazyLemon> to sploh ne bi bilo slabo..it na tam 2000m v eno kočo
<CrazyLemon> in preživeti poletje gor
<e1e> tam bi me pa vrjetno zebl lol
<yang> pomoj eje super gor na 2000 poleti
<yang> jst sem sel lani z gondolo na smucisce nassfeld
<yang> sem mogu jakno oblect
 * CrazyLemon zmajuje z glavo in si misli "ženske"
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: jaz pravim da je ble sw dodatek
<yang> http://imgur.com/aMUMbxV
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<e1e> hm zgleda, da majo neko proslavo za praznik kr zunih...njim šele more bit vroče....
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/LondonEconomic/status/746247581748068352
<Seniorita> The London Economic auf Twitter: "The UK is no longer the world's 5th largest economy. The £ has fallen so far that France has overtaken us. #EUref"
<yang> e1e: vsako leto je proslava 24.6.
<yang> na kongresnem trgu
<e1e> ja, sam js sm daleč od tam ;)
<yang> lahko gledas po TV
<CrazyLemon> ja..ful je zanimivo :p
<yang> sej ne ves kako bo letos
<e1e> ne hvala, mam bolše stvari za gledat/delat :p
<CrazyLemon> yang seveda vem.. shitload politikov na kupu
<CrazyLemon> thats all there is
<e1e> zdej je, ko je bla neka godba, pa himna je bla na začetku...
<yang> ponavad je se zabavni program
<yang> pa pozrtija za povabljene v krizankah
<e1e> more pač bit zanimiv...
<CrazyLemon> https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/131215
<Seniorita> EU Referendum Rules triggering a 2nd EU Referendum - Petitions
<Seniorita> »We the undersigned call upon HM Government to implement a rule that if the remain or leave vote is less than 60% based a turnout less than 75% there should be another referendum.«
<msev-> kko pr temu VB referendumu je tako mejhna večina pretehtala
<msev-> da nimajo 2/3 večine za take stvari
<msev-> da*
<yang> Slab vreme je bil pa niso sli na volisca
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=997ZhziUaoo
<Seniorita> Karl Pilkington Plays Call of Duty: Ghosts (Soundboard Gaming) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Thanks for watching! Soundboard - http://www.realmofdarkness.net/pc/sb/radio/pilkington Soundboard Owner's Channel - https://www.youtube.com/user/NLDBroadcas...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<msev-> vem sam kko je veljavno če je tok mejhna večina
<msev-> so like does a nexus5 (5.1.1) when I turn on bluetooth transmit its uuid? since I got some code which detects bluetooth devices and displays uuids, and it displays the uuid of the miband just fine, but the nexus5 it doesn't display anything
<msev-> en vprašanje mam
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/britishproblems/comments/4pl9vq/to_top_it_all_off_my_kettle_just_broke/
<Seniorita> To top it all off my kettle just broke : britishproblems
<Seniorita> »Hob, microwave or just suffer?«
<zdobbie> this guy though https://twitter.com/BBCBreaking/status/746290052599144448?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<Seniorita> BBC Breaking News auf Twitter: "Young can look forward to "more secure" & "prosperous future", @BorisJohnson says https://t.co/c18GY9M6wf #Brexit https://t.co/H1knKJVfFI"
<CrazyLemon> boris :D
<msev-> no fear Boris is here
<yang> Heh, ni mi blo jasno odkod glasna muzika, zdaj pa vidim da gre po ulici "Tušev tek barv" in da je polno barve pospricane
<msev-> kko v določm msg.payload.scan = false pa mora bit object
<msev-> kodi*
<yang> tej slovenci so res eni loleki na vsako mnozicno bedarijo se spravijo
<metalcamp_> yang, explain
<metalcamp> http://i.imgur.com/Hv78vNa.jpg
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/BritishSuccess/comments/4plg6s/the_5_euros_i_have_left_over_from_my_last_holiday/
<Seniorita> The 5 Euros I have left over from my last holiday will be enough to pay off my mortgage by the end of the day : BritishSuccess
<Seniorita> »4016 points and 139 comments so far on reddit«
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/6YIOVcD.png
<dz0ny_> oh yea
<CrazyLemon> kaj je oh yea? wallpaper?
<e1e> ice cream time
<CrazyLemon> mm..peanut butter ice cream?
<CrazyLemon> najboljši sladoled kar sm ga kadarkoli jedel! :D
<CrazyLemon> !g cocoa portorož
<Seniorita> domov - Cacao Cacao http://cacao.si/
<CrazyLemon> no pa cacao :D
<e1e> ne, nism Å¡e nikol jedla tega
<CrazyLemon> no če boš kdaj v portorož obvezno it v cacao na sladoled
<CrazyLemon> peanut butter!
<CrazyLemon> uff..sline se mi cedijo sam ko pomislim na tist sladoled
<e1e> ja do takrat ko bom Å¡la, si bom sigurn zapomnala...
<CrazyLemon> zato pa so pametni telefoni :P
<e1e> na kolo, pa do portoroža, pa bo ;)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29.1°C @24.06.2016 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 66% severozahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:15, Kulminacija: 11:08:47, Sončni zahod: 18:59:19
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 31.5°C @24.06.2016 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 58% severozahodnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:01, Kulminacija: 11:09:14, Sončni zahod: 18:59:28
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pha..bom kr ostal doma :D
<e1e> haha, se mi je zdel ;)
<msev-> dz0ny_, a ti uporabljaš macrodroid?
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 32°C @24.06.2016 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 51% vzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:09:14, Kulminacija: 11:02:38, Sončni zahod: 18:56:02
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 46min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> pr nas je bolj vroče ko na morju...
<CrazyLemon> ampak na morju je bl soparno kot pri vas!
<e1e> .vreme maribor
<jabuk1> ARSO: Maribor (275m): 31.3°C @24.06.2016 16:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 48% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:06:23, Kulminacija: 11:01:07, Sončni zahod: 18:55:52
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 49min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/moda/foto-vrocina-na-kvadrat-micna-dekleta-v-kopalkah/396587
<Seniorita> Foto: Vročina na kvadrat - mična dekleta v kopalkah :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Visoke temperature v Sloveniji je dodatno dvignila modna revija, na kateri so se manekenke po modni pisti sprehodile v kopalkah in spodnjem perilu.«
<CrazyLemon> tem puncam zihr ni vroče :)
<e1e> ne bom niti gledala...
<msev-> vrjetn jih zebe
<msev-> ker je na modnih revijah zihr klimatizirano
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne maraš kopalk?
<e1e> ne ravno...
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/TheTweetOfGod/status/746352225832734721
<Seniorita> God auf Twitter: "Leave the earth. #Anthrexit"
<upd> .help
<upd> .stran http://24ur.com/
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Najbolj obiskana spletna stran v Sloveniji
<Seniorita> »Vodilni slovenski spletni medij: aktualni dogodki iz Slovenije in tujine, športne novice ter ekskluzivni prispevki iz sveta zabave.«
<jabuk1> http://24ur.com/ je dosegljiva!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 25 inčev qfhd
<msev-> http://siol.net/sportal/ep2016/bitka-lepotic-evropejke-ali-juznoamericanke-1-420509 CrazyLemon neki zate
<Seniorita> Bitka lepotic: Evropejke ali Južnoameričanke? #foto - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Nogomet že dolgo ni več le v domeni moške populacije. Na štadionu in okolici na večjih turnirjih ne manjka niti lepih deklet, ki vsaka po svoje poskrbi, da tako ali drugače pade v oči mimoidočih in ne nazadnje tudi v fotoobjektive. «
<msev-> dz0ny_, a kj veš kle v macrodroidu kao lahko triggeraš stvari s tem da se poveže z bluetooth deviceom..sam mora bit pairan...kar pomen da z beaconom nau šlo ane?
<msev-> k se vrjetn nemorš pairat z beaconom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ni ravno qfhd ampak qhd..qfhd = 4k..qhd = 2k
<CrazyLemon> ampak congrats! sam ne vem zakaj nisi Å¡el na 4k!
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj zame?! sj sploh nimajo kopalk!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ej una ameriška ladja k je zj v luki koper
<msev-> a se to da it pogledat
<CrazyLemon> msev- vse se da zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> taužnt evrov pa te prek ene veze spravim na krov
<CrazyLemon> od tam naprej pa si sam
<msev-> lol
<CrazyLemon> če je vojaška ladja imajo ponavadi dan odprtih vrat
<CrazyLemon> in lahko vsak pride gor ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/search?q=voja%C5%A1ka+ladja+koper&oq=voja%C5%A1ka+ladja+koper&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.2362j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=voja%C5%A1ka+ladja+koper&tbs=qdr:w
<Seniorita> vojaška ladja koper - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<CrazyLemon> najdi datum pa je to to :D
<CrazyLemon> če obstaja datum :D
<yang> Snagazin sem dobil
<msev-> kko nism js znal poguglat tega
<msev-> sm iskal pa nism najdu
<yang> idioterna: Bernie Sanders je napovedal, da bo na ameriških predsedniških volitvah glasoval za Hillary Clinton, ki ga je premagala v boju za demokratsko nominacijo
<yang> ti bi bil slab jasnovidec
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/cTcvhme.gifv
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajCyYn6hFPM
<Seniorita> BennY Hill ShoW - Sport NewS - YouTube
<upd> shieeet
<upd> drunk tree
<idioterna> yang: nah
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Val202/posts/1229617543745086
<Seniorita> Val 202
<Seniorita> »Val 202. 40.292 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 1723 Personen sprechen darüber. Val 202, drugi program Radia Slovenija, je sodoben informativni, glasbeni,...«
<yang> En prijatelj Anglez je bidal 2000 funtov za brexit in dobil 9000 funtov ven
<CrazyLemon> good for him.. coz its gonna suck from this point onwards
<yang> si politicni analitik ?
<yang> oz. kako ves ?
<upd> največji bid je bil 135k da bojo notr ostal :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj moraš bit politicni analitik? to je common sense
<CrazyLemon> tko kot je common sense da če bo trump predsednik da bo suxalo za vse američane
<yang> nikoli ne suxa za vse
<yang> suxa za nekatere
<CrazyLemon> v primeru trumpa bo suxalo za vse
<yang> ne bo
<yang> ce bi bilo tako, ga nihce ne bi volil
<yang> ocitno si zelijo takega predsednika
<yang> poslusaj raje pahorja kaj ma za poovedat, da bos vedu kaj nas caka
<CrazyLemon> kako pahor ve kaj nas čaka? he's just a pretty boy
<yang> on vse ve
<yang> se to lahko zve kaksen ip mas pa kaksen modem uporabljas
<CrazyLemon> seveda..to lahko vsak ki prebere log tega kanala..ki je javno dostopen
<upd> http://i.imgur.com/1gQv4jH.jpg
<zdobbie> yang: jst sem dal 500EUR na bremain
<yang> bremain ?
<yang> mas pa dost dnarja
<yang> upd: hehe
<CrazyLemon> 500€ ain't nothin' for this playa
<upd> kwaj pa to 500€ pa maš 50:50
<upd> folk za loto zmeče 5k pa maš 0.00000000000000000001%
<upd> zdobbie, kolk bi pa dobil ven
<zdobbie> o.o
<zdobbie> nc nisem dal
<zdobbie> kokr yangov prjatu ne
<CrazyLemon> why u lyin'
<upd> .yt Why you always lion
<jabuk1> Why you always lion - funny vine https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiY8cO6sBJ8
<idioterna> firme se bodo selile ven iz uk
<idioterna> ker nima smisla da se ukvarjajo s papirji, ce se loh preselijo na irsko, pa se jim ni treba vec
<idioterna> pa se davki so nizji
<upd> kmal se bojo lahk na Å¡kotsko
<idioterna> nah, to bo kr kompleksn
<idioterna> dokler skotska ne pride v evro obmocje ne bo prevec zanimiva
<CrazyLemon> na gibraltar!
<CrazyLemon> v gibraltar?
<idioterna> tam so pa ze
<idioterna> sam kurc k bo hmal ratu spanski
<yang> ne bo
<idioterna> seveda bo
<yang> ze 400 let je britanski
<idioterna> 84% ljudi je prslo glasovat, 95% jih je glasovalo za to da ostanejo v EU
<idioterna> ja, ker so mel referendum a naj ostanejo v UK al grejo ven
<idioterna> pa os rekli da hocjo ostat v UK
<yang> sem mislu da so ravno obratno glasovali
<idioterna> ja, zdej so pa obratno
<idioterna> nocjo bit v butasti UK k hoce ven iz EU
<yang> poglej si graf na wp
<idioterna> kasn graf
<yang> glede na procent glasov
<idioterna> ja kerga zdej
<yang> ja unga v brexit clanku
<yang> k so s crno
<yang> pobarvani
<idioterna> kasnem brexit clanku
<idioterna> gibraltar je mel dva referenduma
<yang> mel sem sanso delat v gibraltarju
<idioterna> na.
<idioterna> prebivalci gibraltarja se bodo odlocil, da nocejo bit vec v uk
<idioterna> ce uk ni v eu
<yang> sigurno se ne bodo spaniji prikljucili oni ze 400 let branijo svojo neodvisnost
<yang> spanija je njihov sovraznik tam
<yang> kvecjemu bi sli ven iz uk in postali samostojna drzava kar prakticno ze skoraj so, imajo svoj denar in precej neodvisnosti
<idioterna> trenutno je njihov najvecji sovraznik uk
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0fdtGE1Tsc
<Seniorita> Recreational Drone Operator crashes in public event - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I wanted to share this with everyone to show why its important to follow the regulations we have in place for flying UAVs. This crash could have all been avo...«
<idioterna> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/brexit-what-is-the-eu-google_us_576d2dfee4b0dbb1bbba3911
<Seniorita> After Brexit, U.K. Residents Google 'What Is The EU?'
<idioterna> that dumb.
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Kingdom_European_Union_membership_referendum,_2016#/media/File:United_Kingdom_EU_referendum_2016_area_results.svg
<Seniorita> United Kingdom European Union membership referendum, 2016 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> gibraltar definitivno ne bo vec v uk
<yang> zgleda sm mal farbnblind ampak cisto zgoraj in cisto spodaj je crno, zdej nevem tocno kam spadajo
<idioterna> jao no
<idioterna> sej smo ti povedal
<idioterna> 84% volilna udelezba je bla na gibraltarju
<upd> haha taj dobra i wanna leave, but i do not know what
<idioterna> pa 95% jih je volil da ostanejo v eu
<yang> ok
<upd> pa ta
<upd> http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-36612989
<Seniorita> EU referendum: Who are the Gibraltar 823? - BBC News
<Seniorita> »As expected most Gibraltarians voted for Britain to stay in the EU. Now the web is wondering about the minority who didn't.«
<yang> potem bo naslednji referendum za neodvisnost
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> na gibraltarju pa na skotskem pa na severnem irskem
<idioterna> pa v londonu :)
<upd> london ta bi bila dobra
<idioterna> najbl butast je da vec k 75% mladih hoce bit v eu
<idioterna> sam niso sli volt
<idioterna> butci
<upd> jap sami so si krivi
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClvJlMwWAAA-qDB.jpg:large
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/BobbyBigWheel/status/746126944782139392?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<Seniorita> Bobby Big Wheel auf Twitter: "Meanwhile India is just blown away that you can get Britain to leave by voting"
<matjaz> Slišimo, da 95 odstotkov poslovnežev, politikov in akademikov, ki so zagovarjali »remain«, pač ne more biti močnejših od 95 odstotkov pubov po Angliji, kjer naj bi kampirali privrženci pobude »leave«.
<matjaz> http://startaj.finance.si/8846585/Jaka-Levstek-D-Labs-London-nervozno-utripa-tudi-med-start-upi?cctest&
<Seniorita> Jaka Levstek, D. Labs: London nervozno utripa tudi med start-upi
<Seniorita> »Kako brexit doživlja slovenski start-up podjetnik iz Londona«
<Matthai> https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8723bs_bt/issues/13
<Seniorita> Bluetooth not working on PCG02U · Issue #13 · lwfinger/rtl8723bs_bt · GitHub
<Seniorita> »rtl8723bs_bt - Bluetooth Code for RTL8723bs«
<Matthai> en koram dalje smo pa le prišli
<CrazyLemon> kul
<CrazyLemon> ln
<msev-> kko bi naredu bluetooth presence detection, da bi me zaznal če bi bil v rangeu s fonam
<upd> ?
<msev-> a mac naslov od fona se spreminja
<msev-> od bluetootha od fona
<msev-> da bi prek tega ugotavljal če sm v rangeu detektorja
<upd> ne je isti skoz
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> pol sm pa že najdu neki :D
<msev-> a obstaja tut kšn bash command
<msev-> sploh če je oneliner :)
<idioterna> https://scontent.fbeg2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13458764_850997168339559_6075479349235146406_o.jpg
<upd> http://imgur.com/gallery/KpDz7Q2
<Seniorita> Referendumdums - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-25
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/4pnbc6/a_jewish_man_sends_his_son_to_israel_to_live/
<Seniorita> A Jewish man sends his son to Israel to live there for a while . . . : Jokes
<Seniorita> »A Jewish man sends his son to Israel to live there for a while. Eventually he returns home and he is now a Christian. The man finds this to be...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf7IEVTDjng
<Seniorita> Introducing SpotMini - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SpotMini is a new smaller version of the Spot robot, weighing 55 lbs dripping wet (65 lbs if you include its arm.) SpotMini is all-electric (no hydraulics) a...«
<CrazyLemon> lol at 1:30
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> REKT
<idioterna> > Leaving the EU was easier than exiting vim
<dz0ny_> https://youtu.be/Oq3qdX2TGps
<Seniorita> Burnley and Brexit: 'We've done it! Everybody listened' - BBC Newsnight - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Filmmaker Nick Blakemore spent the last couple of days in Burnley - which voted two-thirds for Brexit - to see what was motivating voters there. Newsnight is...«
<msev-> proslava je bla pa fajn ta vojaški del
<yang> a praporscaki so ti bli vsec
<msev-> te so mi bli najbl všeč haha
<msev-> ne te pilatusi pa un padalc pa k so metal une puške častna straža
<msev-> tist je blo kul
<msev-> ostalo sm pa prevrtel
<zdobbie> anyway
<msev-> pa helikopterji :D
<zdobbie> malce bom razocaran, ce danes na Trgu republike ksn govorec ne predlaga izstopa iz EU
<msev-> ja učer je blo zdobbie kaj je pa dons
<zdobbie> dons ma pa Jansa afterparty
<msev-> a tako :)
<yang> Bo Jan-sa svoje praporscake pripeljal
<msev-> sam uni bojo mel klukce gor narisane :D haha
<yang> hehe
<msev-> a te karte na geopediji so kao dtk25
<yang> to pa nevem kater standard je
<CrazyLemon> Na cestah Koper - Dragonja, pot se podaljša za približno 2 uri,
<CrazyLemon> yay..sobota je
<msev-> https://forum.magicmirror.builders/topic/268/mmm-httprequestdisplay/2
<zdobbie> but you can whizz through them cars like a speed demon!
<CrazyLemon> i only whizz in the toilet
<CrazyLemon> not in public..like some pervert
<CrazyLemon> and on that note..brb
<zdobbie> sicer loh tud s kolesa whizzas
<yang> GBP/EUR https://www.tradingview.com/x/n3hH0atj/
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 1 gbp eur
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: 1 GBP je 1.24 EUR
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 1 usd eur
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: 1 USD je 0.90 EUR
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 29°C @25.06.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 63% vzhodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:09:35, Kulminacija: 11:02:50, Sončni zahod: 18:56:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 46min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 30°C @25.06.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 58% jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:24, Kulminacija: 11:05:43, Sončni zahod: 18:58:03
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> bedno euro padu
<yang> Kje se vklopijo dodatni layerji na geopediji ?
<yang> sem pogruntal
<msev-> ql
<msev-> js pa zj konvertam topo karto za oruxa
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> So it begins.
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> howdy
<e1e> zdi se mi da grmi...
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 31°C @25.06.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 57% vzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:09:35, Kulminacija: 11:02:50, Sončni zahod: 18:56:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 46min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> .toča
<jabuk1> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<yang> Bodo mal Poharpal pa ne bo toce
<zdobbie> grmi, ja
<zdobbie> s posavja gor nosi
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.3°C @25.06.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 78% severozahodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:36, Kulminacija: 11:08:59, Sončni zahod: 18:59:22
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lies
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 32.4°C @25.06.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 56% jugozahodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:22, Kulminacija: 11:09:26, Sončni zahod: 18:59:31
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> grmi \o/
<CrazyLemon> ali pa se spet nekdo s harleyjem vozi :/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/212667045793913/videos/212815595779058/
<Seniorita> UNILAD News
<Seniorita> »UNILAD News. 22.853 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 2 Personen sprechen darüber. Zeitschrift«
<CrazyLemon> fcking awesome
<CrazyLemon> EU refeyendum :D
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> na 2 kompa si bom Å¡e dodal ubuntu
<msev-> na komp od babice pa na moj stacionarc
<msev-> a me boste pliz supportal da nam pobrisov kšne zadeve dol
<zdobbie> v duhu, ce ne dejanjih
<msev-> dat simply won't cut it
<msev-> :D
<msev-> rabm dejanja
<msev-> zj morm sploh prevert če ma komp od babice usb port
<zdobbie> rabm gnar
<zdobbie> a je komp od babice star tolk k babica?
<zdobbie> al se vec? kokr CrazyLemon?
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> pomoje je sigurn 10-15let :D
<msev-> nevem ubistvu
<msev-> bil je windows xp gor
<msev-> bom Å¡u prevert
<msev-> kdaj bo prvi point release za lts
<msev-> da bojo mogoče kšne buge popravl
<msev-> ker kar berem 16.04 reviewe so vsi nezadovoljni
<CrazyLemon> msev- whats wrong with 16.04?
<yang> https://i.redd.it/6gp3gbrqyf5x.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/votegiantmeteor
<Seniorita> Giant Meteor 2016 (@votegiantmeteor) | Twitter
<Seniorita> »Die neuesten Tweets von Giant Meteor 2016 (@votegiantmeteor). Giant flaming meteor, extinction level event, 2016 presidential candidate, probably your best option. https://t.co/FAjr1s8bCD. Outer Space«
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: un bug z izginjanjem  global menija je Å¡e zmer prisoten
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM vem ja
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM  initctl restart unity-panel-service
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: y u no fix
<CrazyLemon> 'workaround'
<LorD_DDooM> ja, razlož ti to eni babici, daj naj požene ctrl-alt-T in napiše unity --restart
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne..razloži ti to eni babici!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> naredi ji en .desktop file
<CrazyLemon> daš ga na namizje
<CrazyLemon> in ga poimenuješ "Klikni 2X ko ni menija"
<LorD_DDooM> je lažje rečlt, naj shrani vse odprte instance in logout/login
<LorD_DDooM> reči*
<LorD_DDooM> Samo da en tak major bug pride čez go/no-go in je po dveh mesecih še zmer prisoten...
<LorD_DDooM> za LTS
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kako je to lažje kot dvakrat kliknit eno ikonco?
<LorD_DDooM> Prek telefona ne bom razlagal kako narest ikono pa kaj je rteba not napisat.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM seveda ne..ko boš bil pri njej to narediš
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/1532226
<Seniorita> Bug #1532226 “No menu bar in gtk apps on fresh boot” : Bugs : bamf package : Ubuntu
<msev-> sj ji ne bom unityja dal gor
<msev-> preveč heavy
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> like zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.5°C
<zdobbie> u mean tf2 heavy?
<zdobbie> didn't like 'im
<CrazyLemon> tf2 heavies are good for defending
<msev-> kko zj ugotovim iz windowze cmd kakšn ip ma pi
<msev-> opi
<msev-> loh tut iz linux terminal
<CrazyLemon> arp it
<msev-> a sam arp
<msev-> na ethernet je prkloplen
<msev-> orange pi
<msev-> kko zj vem da je to orange pi
<msev-> k sm sam arp pognal
<msev-> kko nj neki poženem da se bojo naprave predstavle
<msev-> da pol lah sshjam not
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi odpru router stran pa tam preveril komu je router dodelil ip?
<msev-> kko pridem v router :D
<CrazyLemon> .g lmgtfy
<CrazyLemon> !g lmgtfy
<Seniorita> Let me google that for you http://lmgtfy.com/
<msev-> ok ratal mi je
<msev-> ok sm not
<msev-> wat now
<CrazyLemon> now sing
<msev-> dj no
<msev-> kko najdem
<msev-> <msev-> tuki vidm ether1-gateway
<msev-> <msev-> pa ether2-master-local
<msev-> <msev-> k mata promet
<zdobbie> ether bo itak propadu
<msev-> cmon guys djte mi pomagat da se bom lah sshjov notr pa configuriral away
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> cmon guys..pomagi te mu
<CrazyLemon> k je bužček
<CrazyLemon> pomagite*
<yang> msev-: instaliral "nmap"
<yang> potem pa "nmap -sP 192.168.1.0-255"
<yang> oz. kar pac je tvoj subnet
<msev-> tnx bom probal
<yang> Mac naslov in ime naprave sta POD IPjem
<yang> kot root zalaufaj
<msev-> bom
<CrazyLemon> to je že tretji način..če ti tokrat ne rata ne boš več deležen pomoči1
<msev-> wut
<msev-> a subnet mask moram vtipkat
<yang> ce ne ves na katerem subnetu je pa uporabi program "netdiscover" pa das "netdiscover -i eth0"
<msev-> a subnet mask?
<msev-> na netbooku sm povezan prek wifija
<msev-> a je to problem
<msev-> ker nism isto prek etherneta
<yang> ne
<yang> probaj
<yang> wifi je v tvojem LANu
<yang> tako da je vseeno
<CrazyLemon> razn če je povezan na sosedov wifi!
<msev-> haha
<yang> nmap -sP 192.168.1.0-255
<yang> sampo to napis kot root
<msev-> zakaj
<msev-> kko veš ip
<yang> poglej z "ifconfig eth0" kateri IP imas na notebooku ?
<msev-> tale netdiscover ful dolg časa išče
<msev-> pa nč ne najde
<yang> ja netdiscover dolg isce
<yang> probaj nmap
<msev-> ok
<msev-> a pač sam ip address betbija bitr dam
<msev-> oops
<msev-> netboka notr dam
<yang> ne....
<yang> kot sem napisal
<yang> nmap -sP 192.168.1.0-255
<yang> isto tko napis
<msev-> ok
<yang> *sigh*
<msev-> :)
<yang> dobis kaj ?
<msev-> nč še ni najdu
<msev-> a to tok časa traja
<yang> kateri IP imas pod "ifconfig eth0" je iz 192.168.1.0/24 subneta =?
<msev-> nč ne piše
<msev-> sam HWaddr
<yang> kaj pa "ifconfig" mogoce je kak drug interface
<CrazyLemon> seveda nič ne napiše če si porek wlan0 povezan
 * CrazyLemon facepalms
<yang> poglej ifconfig wlan0
<CrazyLemon> oziroma eth1 na nekaterih laptopih
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj je eth1 če je wlan interface
<msev-> wlan' link encap:Ethernet
<msev-> inet addr: Bcast: Mask:
<msev-> pa pač številke so notr
<yang> a lahko pastebinas "ifconfig" kot root napisi
<CrazyLemon> zakaj moraš bit root za ifconfig?
<yang> ce imas /sbin/ v pathu kot user ok
<msev-> nemorm zj
<msev-> vse moram odklopt k je nevihta
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a loh nadaljujemo pol drugič
<yang> loh pol ko nau toce
<msev-> jp :D
<yang> v glavnem poisci IP v ifconfig , za "inet addr: " je
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pfft..pri nas pa nič
<yang> .toca
<yang> .toča
<jabuk1> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> Neugodno bliz Kranja
<yang> v glavnem poisci IP v ifconfig , za "inet addr: " je
<msev-> Ql
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/nixcraft/status/746794496730357761/video/1
<Seniorita> nixCraft auf Twitter: "/bin/cat became unstable and crashed. lol. #Caturday https://t.co/KPOnjMDElS"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<e1e> haha
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> ta satelit čudn dela, nobene oblačnosti...
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 18°C @25.06.2016 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 95% severozahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:09:35, Kulminacija: 11:02:50, Sončni zahod: 18:56:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 46min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> e1e jah sateliti zvečer bl težko slikajo oblake :D
<e1e> torej bi napisal, da ni mogoče...
<CrazyLemon> e1e kdo?
<e1e> nevem kdo upravlja s tem...
<CrazyLemon> s tem? satelitom?
<CrazyLemon> ali ponudnikom slike?
<CrazyLemon> ali jabuk1om? :D
<e1e> nimam pojma s čem se upravlja to...
<CrazyLemon> jah mogoče ti lahko povem če mi ti poveš kaj 'to' je
<e1e> lahko poveš za vse, ki si naštel
<CrazyLemon> satelit je meteosatov
<CrazyLemon> ARSO dobi prek njih sliko oblačnosti
<CrazyLemon> in jo prilepi čez svojo sliko slovenije in skupek tega je satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> potem pa jabuk1 izpiše samo to povezavo do satelit.jpg
<e1e> aha, hvala
<CrazyLemon> torej če bi želela sprogramirat to da ni mogoče je zadeva dokaj preprosta.. ob izvedbi ukaza .radar vzameš trenutni čas in ga primerjaš z zahodom sonca in nato pač ali postrežeš sliko ali pa izpišeš "ni mogoče" :D
<e1e> hehe zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> ane.. no kr loti :P
<CrazyLemon> +se
<e1e> ja seveda, js pa programiranje...
<e1e> kdo bo pa knjigo naredu...
<CrazyLemon> a ne čakaš na tisk zdaj?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.3°C @25.06.2016 21:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 67% jugovzhodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:36, Kulminacija: 11:08:59, Sončni zahod: 18:59:22
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 18°C @25.06.2016 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 94% vzhodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:09:35, Kulminacija: 11:02:50, Sončni zahod: 18:56:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 46min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 10° razlike!
<e1e> ne, bli pri tiskarju, zdej morm knjigo pretvorit v B5 format, pa pisma na pol dat...
<e1e> prav hladn je tuki :)
<CrazyLemon> B5? kaj za en format pa je to
<e1e> nek tiskarski
<CrazyLemon> aja..velikost
<e1e> ja
<CrazyLemon> tale b5 pa zgleda zelo majhn po dimenzijah
<CrazyLemon> a bo to tista..pocket book? :)
<e1e> ne, večji je kot A5
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak manjši kot a4
<CrazyLemon> veliko manjši
<e1e> ja sej knige so ponavadi take velikosti baje...
<e1e> bolj mi gre na živce, ker morm enih 20-30slik na pol dat vertikalno, pa shranit vsako posebi...
<msev-> Ratal mi je
<msev-> Glede ipja orangepija
<msev-> Pa sshjat notr pa to
<CrazyLemon> nič..uživaj v svojih vertikalnih slikah.. js pa grem v horizontalo :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<e1e> haha, js bom tud kmal Å¡la, mam dost tega...
<e1e> ln
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @25.06.2016 22:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 68% severozahodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:24, Kulminacija: 11:05:43, Sončni zahod: 18:58:03
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-26
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwE5xSkwUss&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> 3:48 am, "Hydraulic Press" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »That shit was actually pretty huge. We had to deal with it somehow. Also we don't own the rights to Hydraulic Presses name and channel use and all that jazz ...«
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.8°C @26.06.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 52% severovzhodnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h)
<pitastrudl> vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:58, Kulminacija: 11:09:11, Sončni zahod: 18:59:23
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @26.06.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 80% jugovzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:47, Kulminacija: 11:05:55, Sončni zahod: 18:58:03
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk1> Danes bo spremenljivo oblačno. Predvsem sredi dneva in popoldne se bodo pojavljale krajevne padavine, deloma nevihte. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 25 do 30 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Krajevne padavine s posameznimi nevihtami se bodo ponekod lahko nadaljevale v noč na ponedeljek.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo pretežno oblačno s krajevnimi padavinami, deloma nevihtami. Hladneje bo, zapihal bo severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka burja. Zvečer se bo pričelo jasniti. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 14 do 19, najvišje dnevne od 18 do 23, na Primorskem do 26 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> rip
<zdobbie> we have the biggest logs!
<zdobbie> they're huge!
<CrazyLemon> you mean uge?!
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/myuHPYBH
<Seniorita> msev@orangepipc:~$ sudo pip install glances Downloading/unpacking glances Do - Pastebin.com
<msev-> a psutil morm instalirat
<zdobbie> me irl http://i.imgur.com/HY64jDv.gifv
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you have egg on your face ?
<zdobbie> are u laughing at my diss abilities?
<CrazyLemon> u have diss abilities?
 * CrazyLemon hasn't noticed
<msev-> emm a mi kdo pomaga z errorjem
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda.. spoznaj googlea, google je kul, google is your friend
<CrazyLemon> be like google
<msev-> CrazyLemon, zamisl si mormona
<CrazyLemon> done
<msev-> pa zamisl si, da ti reče: "Dough-ber Dan! A ti poznaš Jejzus?"
<msev-> tko se js zj počutm
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- počutiš se kot da poznaš jejzusa?
<msev-> zj sm tok pod pritiskom da sm napisal rasbperry namest raspberry
<zdobbie> jaejzus*
<zdobbie> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: The Weeknd - Can’t Feel My Face. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEI4qSrkPAs
<zdobbie> kteri sellouti!
<CrazyLemon> ?
<zdobbie> mainstream music
<CrazyLemon> aja...ti si mislu da je RT hipster radio?
<zdobbie> mhm
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kao python3-psutil
<msev-> mi je mankal
<msev-> pa je v apt-getu tko da nerabm prek pipa
<msev-> kko pa naštimam da mi pol kšne zadeve autostartajo ob rebootu, pa da k sshjam notr da ne vidm pol tega kko laufa
<msev-> da lahko Å¡e druge komande notr vpisujem
<msev-> a v nano-editor lahko notr copypasteam
<msev-> če je prek sshja nano editor
<slax0r> zakaj pa ne bi mogel pastnit?
<slax0r> TIAS...
<CrazyLemon> .aptf psutil.h
<CrazyLemon> .apt psutil.h
<CrazyLemon> whatever!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Hints that a new Ubuntu Phone is in development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wB3Kx7xJNlA/new-ubuntu-phone-rumor-midori
<msev-> đhttp://pastebin.com/K1G0avFC
<Seniorita> msev@orangepipc:~$ glances Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/loc - Pastebin.com
<msev-> kaj ga mot
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> whooosh
<msev-> ok zj sm instaliral in k sm probal zagnat z glances
<msev-> dobim bash /usr/local/bin/glances no such file or directory
<msev-> nevermind
<msev-> po relogu dela
<msev-> kko zj take programe naštimam da autostartajo
<msev-> pa da runnajo v backgroundu k se sshjam not
<msev-> da jih ne vidm
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie seriously!?1 sj link se ne spreminja!
<zdobbie> ja img se na novo zloada
<zdobbie> in k je animiran, pac pol na novo gif pokaze
<msev-> Ej CrazyLemon kle mi piše Glances server is running on 0.0.0.0:61209
<msev-> in zj če to vtipkam v browser
<msev-> zakaj ne vidm
<msev-> to laufa na orange pi-ju
<msev-> Error response
<msev-> Error code: 501
<msev-> Message: Unsupported method ('GET').
<msev-> Error code explanation: 501 - Server does not support this operation.
<dz0ny_> :>
<msev-> kaj to pomen
<msev-> :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Install Gedit 3.10 on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Ome_zeIvu4s/install-gedit-3-10-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da ne znaš
<zdobbie> !t en sl Server does not support this operation
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne dela..ker ni več open api
<CrazyLemon> $$
<CrazyLemon> predlaga kdo kak film?
<zdobbie> what we do in the shadows
<msev-> ratal mi je
<CrazyLemon> no way
<CrazyLemon> you are such a champ man
<CrazyLemon> such a champ
<msev-> jap
<msev-> sudo glances -w
<msev-> je bla taprava komanda
<CrazyLemon> a si ugotovil da server mode pa web browser mode ni ena in ista stvar ane
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> ej sudo systemctl enable glances.service a mislš da je to uredu
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ja
<msev-> sm mislu da je to res isto
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> če obstaja glances.service pol ja
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda si mislu..ker nisi prebral navodil :)
<msev-> kko najdem če obstaja
<CrazyLemon> msev- sudo systemctl status glances.service
<msev-> loaded pa active
<CrazyLemon> there you go
<msev-> a pol zj bo delal a že dela
<CrazyLemon> a piše da je enabled?
<msev-> a je bla to sam simulacija
<msev-> piše sam loaded pa active (exited) k sm ugasnu perj
<msev-> a pol moram dt Å¡e zmerm sudo systemctl enable glances.service
<CrazyLemon> dej
<msev-> ok
<msev-> ok nardil
<msev-> kul
<msev-> zj pa nevem kaj bi naredu a bi node-red šu sam inštalirat pa to
<msev-> al bi uporabu skript od enga
<msev-> sam un naloži še ene dodatne stvari zravn - kot je phpliteadmin
<msev-> https://bitbucket.org/snippets/scargill/Md4jr
<Seniorita> Orange Pi script - blog — Bitbucket
<msev-> nemorm se odločt a bi uporabu ta skript a ne
<msev-> kko to da brodula ni
<msev-> http://mosquitto.org/man/mosquitto-conf-5.html
<Seniorita> mosquitto.conf
<msev-> ej tuki piše port  portnumber
<msev-> a to pomen da napišem pač notr v fajl
<msev-> samo
<msev-> port 1882 npr
<msev-> kko zj dodam mosquitto kot komando not
<msev-> k zgleda jo po defaultu ne dea
<msev-> da
<msev-> cmon :(
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/iosphere/mosquitto/blob/master/mosquitto.conf
<Seniorita> mosquitto/mosquitto.conf at master · iosphere/mosquitto · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mosquitto«
<CrazyLemon> do you research dude
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/gallery/Dcvh6nb
<Seniorita> Sometimes.... sometimes memes write themselves. - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<msev-> to mi je že ratal CrazyLemon
<msev-> zj nevem če mam pravo verzijo gor
<CrazyLemon> lol @ #1 comment
<msev-> kko preverm verzijo?
<msev-> kerga mosquittota mam
<msev-> sm prek apt-geta inštaliral
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache policy bzzzzz
<msev-> tnx
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga približaš (zoom in) dokument v libreofficeu?!
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<idioterna> ctrl plus ?
<CrazyLemon> nope..ne dela
<CrazyLemon> imaš pa slider v desnem spodnjem kotu
<CrazyLemon> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F-c1vKpzGEI6JFcaqi6w0p10b6OW1a1xvTnJyqH1eZ4/edit?usp=sharing   tole sta mulca sestavila urnik ko bosta na "počitnicah" :D
<Seniorita> urnik - Google Docs
<Seniorita> »Čas Petek Sobota Nedelja 7.25 / Rok se zbudi in gre gledat tekmo. Rok se zbudi in gre gledat tekmo. 10.30 / Jaz se zbudim. Jaz se zbudim. 10.40 / Zajtrk . Zajtrk . 10.50-11.00 / Oblačenje, umivanje zob, itd. Oblačenje, umivanje zob, itd. 11.01-13.00 / G...«
<CrazyLemon> msev- a obstaja kakšno nadomestilo za glicerin?
<yang> Snops
<CrazyLemon> nism ravno prepričan če ti veš kaj je glicerin :D
<msev-> a pač kot vlažilo
<msev-> vrjetno je
<msev-> sam nevem zj iz glave
<CrazyLemon> msev- nekaj za milne mehurčke rabim :D
<msev-> pojma nimam
<msev-> pač vsaka molekula k je amfifilna bi bla uredu vrjetn
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> bl Å¡voh si ti farmacevt :P
<CrazyLemon> pejt se raje z node red igrat :D
<msev-> res je
<msev-> drgač pa nevem kaj majo farmacevti z milnimi mehurčki
<msev-> ej kko pol naštimam da se autostarta
<msev-> da ta glances dela v ozadju
<msev-> ta systemctrl sm že naštimov
<msev-> sam se zgleda ne dela
<msev-> kko pol naštimam
<msev-> nezastopm
<CrazyLemon> prečekiraj kaj je sploh v glances.service
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj pomeni 'zgleda ne dela'
<msev-> pač nism rebootov opija
<CrazyLemon> pa farmacevti imate ogromno z milnimi mehurčki.. ker se glicerin kupi v lekarni :D so i've heard
<msev-> to ja
<msev-> lej kko nj sploh zaštartam ta glances
<msev-> da bo delal v ozadju
<msev-> skoz
<msev-> glances service starts and deamonize glances server
<CrazyLemon> sudo nano /etc/systemd/glances.service
<CrazyLemon> pa preglej če je tko kot mora bit
<msev-> nč ni not
<msev-> a mislš da dam not lah -w
<msev-> loh da sploh ni tega fajla blo
<msev-> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> locate glances.service
<CrazyLemon> če to ne najde
<CrazyLemon> pa je na voljo good ol' find
<msev-> no such file or directory
<msev-> reče find
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> sudo nano /etc/systemd/system/glances.service
<CrazyLemon> tole
<msev-> tut nč
<msev-> pa spodaj piše new file
<CrazyLemon> kako si uporabu find da ti to napiše ? :)
<msev-> nano
<msev-> si napisal
<CrazyLemon> [20:14:56] <CrazyLemon>: kako si uporabu find da ti to napiše ? :)
<CrazyLemon>  <msev->: no such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> [20:13:57] <msev->: reče find
<msev-> samo find /etc/blabla
<CrazyLemon> kaj če ni v /etc/blabla ???
<msev-> tut če dam sam find lancesservice
<msev-> ne najde
<CrazyLemon> pol pa naredi sam glances.service
<msev-> https://gist.github.com/mxjeff/5690584
<Seniorita> Glances debian init script :http://git.kaliko.me/?p=glances.git · GitHub
<msev-> glava me boli
<msev-> dons nebom več
<msev-> prosm če mi bote mal pomagal pol sledeče dni :D
<msev-> da si vzpostavim :D
<msev> evo nazaj u formi
<msev> pod lib bom pogledal krejzi
<msev> pismo ni ne mosquitto ne glances tm not
<msev> neugodno
<msev> mosquitto zgleda dela
<msev> vsaj v htopu tko zgleda
<msev> kko bi pol ta glances -w dal notr v systemd
<msev> dz0ny_, a mi pomagaš
<msev> glances.service - LSB: Starts and daemonize Glances server
<msev>    Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/glances)
<msev> ratal mi je najdt
<msev> nezastopm zakaj mosquitto je glances pa ni
<msev> kko nj ugotovim kje je glances executable
<msev> sm zrihtal
<msev> zakaj pise system load 0.45
<msev> ratal je
<msev> kaj to pomen system load 0.45
<msev> sj niso vsi cori na 45 skoz
<CrazyLemon> 0.45 piše..ne 45
<msev> pismo
<msev> zakaj mi ne rata nodejs 4.x
<msev> instalirat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RLN_pNuMc0
<Seniorita> Taking a Bath in a Giant 1,500 Gallon Coca-Cola Swimming Pool! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This was epic! After weeks of buying thousands of Coke bottles and many more hours of opening and pouring, the magnificent Coca-Cola pool was created. Of cou...«
<msev> msev@orangepipc:~$ sudo curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_4.x | bash -
<msev> ## Installing the NodeSource Node.js v4.x LTS Argon repo...
<msev> ## Populating apt-get cache...
<msev> + apt-get update
<msev> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<msev> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<msev> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<msev> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<msev> Error executing command, exiting
<zdobbie_> http://i.imgur.com/dhwPLtv.gifv
<CrazyLemon> seinfeld was so freakin' awesome
<CrazyLemon> msev a ni očitno kaj je narobe?
<msev> ne
<msev> sj sm root
<CrazyLemon> msev read it twice
<CrazyLemon> nisi root
<msev> kko ne
<CrazyLemon>  msev@orangepipc:~$ <- not root
<msev> kaj morm vnest not pliz
<CrazyLemon> msev najprej..preberi kaj si vpisal/skopiral
<CrazyLemon> in kaj to naredi
<CrazyLemon> povej to na glas če ne gre drugače
<CrazyLemon> pa boš takoj videl
<CrazyLemon> v katerem grmu tiči zajec :D
<msev> nevem kko gre v root
<msev> blage nimam
<CrazyLemon> blage nimaš kaj kopiraš?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol kopiraš?
<msev> nek deb package pomoje tm dobim
<CrazyLemon> pozabi na pakete pa knjižnice pa XY.. preprosto poglej v tisto vrstico ki si jo skopiral/izvedel
<CrazyLemon> in nato primerjaj namen
<CrazyLemon> in kaj dejansko naredi tista vrstica
<msev> nevem kaj ciljaš
<msev> tist nakonc k pajpa v bash a to
<CrazyLemon> msev ciljam na preprost opis tiste vrstice ki ti reši vse težave
<CrazyLemon> neki v smislu
<msev> permission denied
<msev> a to
<CrazyLemon> "ej curl..na ti sudo pa mi zdownloadaj en fajl.." "ej bash..evo ti fajl pa ga izvedi"
<msev> ja
<CrazyLemon> ^ preprost opis
<CrazyLemon> se strinjaš ?
<msev> ja
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj ga preberi še enkrat..počasi :D
<msev> sam nevem kaj je narobe :)
<msev> sm prebral pa Å¡e kr nevem
<CrazyLemon> lol..a je farmacija v easy fax? :)
<msev> jp
<msev> đabe
<CrazyLemon> torej..a rabiš pravice da nekaj zdownloadaš v svoj home dir?
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš ne?
<msev> nope
<msev> sj sm probal tut brez sudoja
<msev> pa je blo isto
<CrazyLemon> msev ja..kje pa si dal brez sudoja?
<CrazyLemon> pa kje je manjkal sudo
<msev> pred curl nism dal sudoja
<msev> a morm sudo dat pred bash
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaš že brez sudoja.. obviously.. ampak še vedno moraš bashu dovolit da on executea vse ukaze znotraj fajla
<CrazyLemon> ja bravo pikec!
<msev> aha zastopm zj
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev> retardiran sm
<msev> no da vidmo
<CrazyLemon> like i said.. če nekaj ne gre.. opiši si kaj želiš narest pa pol preberi kaj ukaz naredi pa boš vidu hitro kje se zatakne
<CrazyLemon> ne pa na ugibat :)
<CrazyLemon> -na
<msev> sam tole bi težko vedu
<CrazyLemon> čist preprosto bi vedu..tudi v napaki lepo piše permission denied
<msev> dela zj
<msev> pismo zakaj dajo tako komando gor če ne dela
<CrazyLemon> kje je taka komanda?
<msev> na nodejs strani
<msev> mislu sm da če dam sudo pač spredj pred vse da bo vse sudo
<msev> sam zgleda moram pazt na ta znak za pajpanje
<CrazyLemon> no dej linkaj stran
<msev> oops
<msev> prov je blo napisan
<msev> https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions
<CrazyLemon> oh..kero presenečenje :>
<Seniorita> Installing Node.js via package manager | Node.js
<msev> kko sm lah failov pr copypasteanju
<msev> sorry CrazyLemon
<msev> nekje sm mogu zafrknt
<msev> pa hvala za pomoč :)
<CrazyLemon> msev že v redu...sm že navajen da na dejstvo da ti branje ne gre ravno od rok :D
<CrazyLemon> -da
<msev> hahahaha
<msev> no evo saj to zadoščenje maš :D
<msev> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> ne bi to imenoval zadoščenje ane :>
<msev> neki je :) bolš k nč
<msev> hehe
<dz0ny_> ce koga zanima https://github.com/dz0ny/champ
<Seniorita> GitHub - dz0ny/champ: Plex 2nd screen player for RPi
<Seniorita> »champ - Plex 2nd screen player for RPi«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ is such a champ
<CrazyLemon> 2nd screen? kaj pa laufaš na 1st screenu?
<dz0ny_> mobitel :)
<dz0ny_> mobitel je daljinc aka 1st screen
<dz0ny_> zaslon 2nd screen kjer se samo predvaja
<CrazyLemon> well thats confusing :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny_> ln
<msev-1> Ln
<msev-1> DOny kaj je pol tist 2nd screen
<msev-1> A na tvju
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-19
<b4d> Upgrade: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVZ5LGogcO0/?taken-by=s55db
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<speed-> jutro
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp_> ima kdo kakšne izkušnje s thermal runaway na hp serverjih?
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: jebemti sunce, pa ravno zaradi piva sem sel na daljso turo :P
<metalcamp_> o/
<slax0r> saj mi je potli zal bilo da se nisem kar v zvezdi vsedel :D
<slax0r> drugic ;)
<idioterna> metalcamp_: ugasnejo se
<idioterna> mislm, vsaj men so se vsi prolianti od g3 naprej enostavno ugasnl
<metalcamp_> idioterna: http://dascomputerconsultants.com/HPCompaqServerDrives.htm
<metalcamp_> tole me muči :)
<metalcamp_> 3rd party diski, ki se kao pregrevajo, čeprav ni nobene aktivnosti
<idioterna> weird
<idioterna> nism se vidu tega
<idioterna> je pa res da sm zgleda delu sam z diski k "operate normally"
<metalcamp_> you lucky guy :)
<idioterna> nobenga od teh nimam k pise da thermal runaway povzrocijo
<idioterna> ja mislm v eni masini mam samsunge k pise da so kul
<idioterna> v drugi so pa eni WDji k jih ni v nobeni od obeh tabel
<idioterna> aja sej so
<idioterna> v "ok" tabelci so
<idioterna> wd red 1tb
<idioterna> tamali
<idioterna> ok, zgleda sm mel sam sreco al kaj
<idioterna> sm pa mel thermal shutdown k je cooling crknu v datacentru
<b4d> idioterna: been there, done that :D
<idioterna> ja sej clovk si zapomne to :)
<idioterna> ni pa lih pogost event
<idioterna> je pa tko da ko enkrat crkne je pol neki cajta vse nestabilno :)
<b4d> mhm
<b4d> mi smo imeli kar tezave, ker je prostor projektiral nekdo, ki misli da je serverska soba == dnevna soba
<b4d> potem po selitvi v klet ni blo nikoli nobenih tezav
<idioterna> aja hm ja tko je blo tam pr lowk3yu
<idioterna> k so mel tezave s klimo dolg casa
<idioterna> ampak zdej baje ni vec tolk tezav
<idioterna> ne vem, mogoce je tolk strank slo ven da ni vec premejhna klima
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> sasa84: cez dva tedna bom mel optiko, pa bom loh v 20 minutah uploadal javor video
<idioterna> zdele pa ne morm se, loh pa posnamem k je fajn vreme
<sasa84> uuuu, optika <3
<sasa84> ok, bomo počakal :D
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/thamkhaimeng/status/876695003413831680
<jabuk> Khai on Twitter: "He truly was a man ahead of his time. TY @_youhadonejob1 #canneslions #ogilvycannes https://t.co/9zw7vUn1MF"
<yang> idioterna: men so tut rekl, da bom mel cez 2 tedna mel optiko, pol sem mogu pa se 3 leta cakat
<idioterna> no js vlakno ze mam, sam se modem mi morjo prnest
<idioterna> pa zmerl so, za 40 giga je zadost signala, narocu sm pa kr 300/300 zdej
<idioterna> pa se ipv6 bo
<idioterna> k ga telemach ne zna skonfigurirat
<yang> ce sploh imajo ipv6 naslovni prostor
<idioterna> seveda majo
<idioterna> clo vec njih, k so kupil razlicne ISPje
<zdobbie> tfc https://i.imgur.com/aCaKkTa.gifv
<yang> heh
<idioterna> ta tip zgleda k da mu neki ni prov da se folk oblac v macke
<yang> evo clo satelite trackajo
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/19092818_1917235748519071_8224276574849852365_o.jpg?oh=961bfed1ec87615e2d6608be67dd61f6&oe=59E53323
<idioterna> geostacionarne satelite je res zajeban trackat ja
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBFJyBQ_l24&feature=youtu.be&t=2185
<jabuk> Tour Of Slovenia 2017 Stage 3 Final Kilometers - YouTube
<jabuk> Tour Of Slovenia 2017 Stage 3 Final Kilometers
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon drugič zograj brez!
<pitastrudl> :D
<zdobbie_> pa res
<zdobbie_> kr fino so kle gor prtiskal
<zdobbie_> 37min
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl drugič si lahko zravn zgoraj brez..js nism taka ku..a :P
<slax0r> da bi bil zgoraj brez in spodaj z?
<zdobbie_> why not?
<msev-> b4d a to una tm k zgleda k en našarjena podstreha? :D
<msev-> k so ta-slabi node-i tm :D
<msev-> dz0ny, kje piše o govoricah glede amazefit 2
<msev-> da si še mal preberem če kj piše kaj misljo da bo notr :D
<dz0ny> dev buildi majo se en tamplate ure
<msev-> a ti laufaš gor pol ta pacefied al kko?
<msev-> al kašna je fora
<dz0ny> ne dev app za phone
<dz0ny> http://amazf.it/huami_beta_tester
<jabuk> Huami Beta Tester NDA
<jabuk> Huami Beta Tester Nondisclosure Agreement.
<CrazyLemon> https://nationalsecurityagency.github.io/
<jabuk> NSA OSS Technologies
<slax0r>  scalable data storage and retrieval
<slax0r> you store, we retrieve
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> napsy: https://stackimpact.com/
<skyx> dz0ny: ravno danes sem tole gledal
<skyx> si ze kaj tstiral?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> k je mal prevec appov pr nas
<skyx> :D
<dz0ny> tole je bl za en app
<skyx> aha
<dz0ny> napsy: what happened with this https://slo-tech.com/forum/t424710
<skyx> :D
<skyx> a napy kej pise ker jaz nic ne vidim?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/hyzTzYz
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<dz0ny> looks ok
<dz0ny> bbl
<skyx> :)
<CrazyLemon> 8:
<CrazyLemon> (:*
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon komot
<idioterna> o
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 4.km JZ od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @19/06/2017 21:22:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.3+N,+14.39+E
<yang> msev-: http://imgur.com/a/9BZXa
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 5.km  S od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @19/06/2017 22:06:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.36+N,+14.45+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-20
<jabuk2> M 2 > 4.km JV od KOZINE @20/06/2017 03:37:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.59+N,+13.98+E
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny> http://acalustra.com/how-vigo-council-migrate-to-linux.html
<jabuk2>  How Vigo Council migrate to Linux
<jabuk2>  How a small council like Vigo can migrate to Linux? This post explain how Vigo Council migrate more than 800 workstations to Ubuntu.
<speed-> AHOJ
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> ej slax0r kak si me ato zajebal
<speed-> se zdaj nemren pozabiti
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hehe :D
<slax0r> nika nej
<slax0r> :P
<zdobbie> kaj to
<zdobbie> oni petek?
<zdobbie> ka je tak hitro v SLO pobegno?
<slax0r> saj sma bla oba v slo :P
<speed-> on ob petkih sploh ne ide iz slo
<speed-> ka je picka :D
<slax0r> prigonil sem do beltinec, ga klical, ni dvignil, pa sem odgonil nazaj v mursko
<slax0r> zaj pa se pritozuje
<slax0r> kdo mu pa je kriv ce telefona ne dvigne? :D
<speed-> ce sem te 7min nazaj klical
<speed-> cez 7min*
<speed-> ovi pa ze v ms
<slax0r> ves kaj je 7min?!
<speed-> neven ce si se za kaksi avto drzal
<speed-> pa jes 7min ne priden prek beltinec
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> hehe :D
<slax0r> ves kje si me dobil?
<speed-> nej
<slax0r> tocno pri uvozu/izvozu za avtocesto pri lopovcih
<speed-> aa glej glej glej
<speed-> lagal si
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> fanta
<zdobbie> fanta
<slax0r> si tak sreco mel da sem mel ravno rdeco
<zdobbie> ab kej dons postoril
<slax0r> ce ne tak nebi cul :D
<speed-> zdobbie ne
<speed-> danes pa ne
<speed-> danes je velki praznik
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> zdobbie: vstal sem, pa do graza sem se ze pripelal
<slax0r> dovolj sem ze "postoril"
<speed-> jaz sem tu samo formalno danes
<zdobbie> "where's muh paycheck"
<speed-> to bo cez 1 teden
<speed-> doppelgehalt!
<speed-> juhej:p
<slax0r> 2 :(
<slax0r> se skoraj 2 cela tedna je do zadnjega petka :(
<speed-> eh mi dobimo tam nekje 27-28
<slax0r> te pa ne vem ce k vam ne pridem
<slax0r> pa potem 30. grem spet nazaj k nam
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> bo 4x placa :P
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko fprašaš - (kulturno!) fprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.10 aka Artful Aardvark | Jejhata!
<slax0r> kaj pa ko je debian 9 bil releasan? :)
<speed-> ni jim mar!
<zdobbie> 0.5MAR
<zdobbie> 0.5/7, that is
<slax0r> pff
<slax0r> fake debian userji
<speed-> für immer bill!
<slax0r> ti si pa tak fake os user
<speed-> feel da powa!
<slax0r> pa billyja ni vec pri MS$
<slax0r> M$
<speed-> nema veze
<zdobbie> kaj te
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-si
<zdobbie> here we're all debian users
<slax0r> https://go-macaron.com/
<speed-> fake
<jabuk2> Macaron - a high productive and modular web framework in Go
<speed-> :p
<jabuk2> Package macaron is a high productive and modular web framework in Go.
<slax0r> zdobbie: here's only one debian user :P
<zdobbie> only me?
<slax0r> zdobbie: me, and me alone
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> jou slax0r
<speed-> hellow
<speed-> wie getz, getz gut?
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hyundai getz?
<speed-> jap
<slax0r> speed-: glej kaki krog sem naredil samo da bi sel z mano na pivo: https://www.strava.com/activities/1039594105
<slax0r> pa nisi hoto dvignit
<slax0r> prasec en
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> ce si se narobe pelal
<speed-> ms - beltinci
<speed-> mas eno direkt cesto
<speed-> :D
<msev-> matjaz, a ti uporabljaš home-assistant :D
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/AcHV?php
<slax0r> the bullshit I have to deal with
<sasa84> bravo slax0r ! :)
<speed-> wot owt
<slax0r> sasa84: za bullshit?
<sasa84> slax0r: za stravo :)
<sasa84> bicikl :)
<slax0r> aja, tnx :)
<zdobbie> .yt yyy zero
<jabuk2> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Zero https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmGNo8RL5kM
<speed-> +1
<speed-> za te pa ze dugo nisem cul :D
<matjaz> msev-, nič več
<msev-> a zj si na openhabu :D
<msev-> sm te hotu žica če dodaš hass support v en android app :D
<matjaz> na ničemer :)
<matjaz> je Hue app čisto dovolj
<yang__> sasa84: ko boš mal starejša lahko zamenjaš cestno kolo za Dutch taxi http://imgur.com/a/I0RhR
<sasa84> yang__: mi je kar kul, da se sama vozim :P
<matjaz> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCv0YnoXUAAMt9f.jpg
<zdobbie> so meta
<msev-> matjaz, zj so neke pocen kitajske lučke k jim flashas firmware
<msev-> pa maš pol rgb pa tko :D
<msev-> pa ikea tradfri za normalne bele lučke
<msev-> so vrjetn cnej kt phillips hue
<matjaz> ne mi z DDoS lučkami, prosim, hvala
<msev-> gateway za tradfri je 30usd, lučke so pa po 15-20usd
<msev-> matjaz, ikea stuff je legit :D..zwave pa to...dz0ny, kje se pol lahko prebere o govoricah glede amazefit 2,...kaj pa glede amazefit 1 a maš ti un pacefied rom gor? al kaj morš izvest/ na kaj morš bit pozorn pri nakupu amazefit 1?
<msev-> a je možno vnaprej gor naložit gpx in ga sledit, a pač samo da posnameš gpx pa ga potem slediš?
<msev-> 1.) lahko ustvarite pot do GPX morali zemljevide iz seznama ali kjerkoli drugje.
<msev-> 2.) Datoteka Naprava se kopira v GPXDATA mapo.
<msev-> aha zgleda je mogoče?
<metalcamp_> jutro
<metalcamp_> dz0ny: si Å¡e kaj raziskoval hot api?
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: zgubil se boš
<msev-> jp :D
<dz0ny> msev jep
<dz0ny> kopiraš v gpy mapo track
<dz0ny> in pol ti ura vibrira ce fališ za 50 m
<msev-> najs
<dz0ny> počak do avgusta do v2
<dz0ny> september
<msev-> jap
<msev-> a se kje govori o tem :D
<dz0ny> če znaš kitajsko brat
<msev-> kaj pa export gpx-a, tracka? A je možna kšna fensi vizualizacija ala "doarama"?
<msev-> al pa pač povezava s stravo -> potem gpx export -> potem doarama vizualizacija (to lahko nardim ročno) :)
<msev-> aha pa pač normaln usa firmware maš naložen ane
<msev-> fora unga pacefied je samo da hitrejš dobiš kitajske nove featureje
<dz0ny> correct
<msev-> dobro :)
<sasa84> <Moski> pozdravljnea...ponudim kozarec vina ?
<sasa84> <sasa84> uh, prezgodaj
<sasa84> <Moski> ponavadi ga ponudim kot dobrodošlico
<sasa84> <Moski> ne namigujem na nič
<sasa84> <Moski> čao
<sasa84> <Moski> ne maram žensk, kjer moram pazit na vsako besedo, da se dama ne bo zmrdovala
<sasa84> * Moski has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<sasa84> LOL
<b4d> hahaha
<b4d> a smo '99 ?
<sasa84> swašta :)
<b4d> pa to na freenode?
<msev-> lol
<slax0r> ja, smo res '99? pastebin! :P
<idioterna> sweet
<idioterna> so horny they can't think straight
<dz0ny> lol
<speed-> :D
<speed-> sasa84 negativka
<sasa84> b4d: mhm, na freenode...uubuntu-si kanal
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> silol range
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ? :P
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/IQzI8wq.jpg
<sasa84> vrnil se je!
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> mogoce bo tokrat na plan prislo mleko, ali pa kaj mocnejsega
<slax0r> kak viski?
<slax0r> rum?
<sasa84> slax0r: saj zdaj sem kar prijazna...
 * sasa84 razmišlja, če bi prešaltala na gnome ...
<msev-> dj da se navadš na latest lts
<msev-> pač ful crasha ampak drgač si ga pa lahko zelo lepga narediš :D
<msev-> sam 1 dan si morš vzet za tweakanje :D
<sasa84> sej to...18.04 bo gnome
<msev-> i mean na "next" lts
<msev-> ja
<sasa84> a res ful crasha?
<msev-> moj je tak lep meni ma tak k windoze7 layout pa tak k macos :D
<msev-> mah tko 1x na restart crashne, ampak se ne obes
<msev-> sam pač un obvestilo je da je crashnu
<sasa84> ups! pardon
<sasa84> damn
<sasa84> msev-: skrinšot!
<msev-> ok :D
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3c1JzazJhSk45X1k/view?usp=sharing
<jabuk2> Zaslonska slika 2017-06-20 12-23-32.png - Google Drive
<sasa84> msev-: nice!
<slax0r> sasa84: presaltaj na i3 >:)
<sasa84> i3?
<slax0r> https://i3wm.org/
<jabuk2> i3 - improved tiling wm
<jabuk2> i3 is a dynamic tiling window manager with clean, readable and documented code, featuring extended Xinerama support, usage of libxcb instead of xlib and several improvements over wmii
<slax0r> juzna, l8r
<sasa84> slax0r: buhpožjgni!
<sasa84> đizs i3... a se ne da lažje :P
<msev-> sasa84, sj veš da mam rd lepe stvari :P
<msev-> haha
<dz0ny> sasa84: nč ne krasha
<dz0ny> to sam uni k zavidajo gnome govorijo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> kle v službi je kr stable
<sasa84> dz0ny: ti si na gnome?
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/FdDUpjm.png
<msev-> doma mi pa skoz crasha :D
<dz0ny> jp
<msev-> kok maš to mejhn zaslon dz0ny
<dz0ny> fhd je
<msev-> ql
<msev-> kaj to pomen
<msev-> 4k?
<msev-> moj v službi je 2k :D
<sasa84> dz0ny: sexy!
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.10 aka Artful Aardvark
<sasa84> helou zdobbie !
<dz0ny> msev-: 1k
<dz0ny> sam moja pisarna je veranda zdej
<dz0ny> :D
<sasa84> pa Å¡e optiko ma
<sasa84> :P
<msev-> najs dz0ny
<slax0r> sasa84: hvala :)
<sasa84> bek!
<slax0r> velkom bek
<sasa84> gracias amigo slax0r
<dz0ny> .yt golden ticket highasakite
<jabuk2> Highasakite - Golden Ticket https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2NopIx3sTg
<slax0r> https://go-macaron.com/
<jabuk2> Macaron - a high productive and modular web framework in Go
<jabuk2> Package macaron is a high productive and modular web framework in Go.
<slax0r> ne vem sem pastal ze tukaj al ne
<slax0r> za ziher se enkrat
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piiN3cZw5xY
<jabuk2> Quick and dirty 6DOF VR Motion sim in DCS World P-51D - YouTube
<jabuk2> A very short flight where I maneuver erratically a bit and then intentionally land hard. The motion sim can produce MUCH bigger angles and movements than thi...
<dz0ny> just dont google goldenticket, its nsfw
<slax0r> now I got to...
<dz0ny> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=golden%20ticket
<jabuk2> Urban Dictionary: golden ticket
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> Guy 1: I got Julie's Golden Ticket!!
<dz0ny> Guy2: So what? People tour that factory every day, if you know what I mean.
<msev-> a plex tut omogoča streamanje iz kšnih nelegalnih addonov :D, in pa če ma api za navigacijo po njih? :D
<msev-> al je pač to naloga kodija :D
<dz0ny> maš addone
<dz0ny> all crap and slow
<msev-> pol bolš si zlowdat dol pa gledat pol :D
<msev-> al kaj
<msev-> al pa na android tv box si naložiš terrarium tv in je done
<slax0r> dz0ny: dat font size na tvojem ss :O
<dz0ny> a rabiš lupo :D?
<slax0r> lupo? z vesolja se vidi samo ena stvar na zemlji...tvoj font size :D
<msev-> https://github.com/abenassi/Google-Search-API
<jabuk2> GitHub - abenassi/Google-Search-API: Python based api for searching google web, images, calc, and currency conversion.
<jabuk2> Google-Search-API - Python based api for searching google web, images, calc, and currency conversion.
<msev-> zanimivo :)
<msev-> kaj uporablja bot za menjavo valute?
<msev-> da dodam ta šit notr v mycrofta mogoče
<zdobbie> ja pejt pogledat
<msev-> aha fixer.io
<msev-> dobr si me spomnil da pogledam :D
<slax0r> *facepalm*
<dz0ny> slax0r: sam to je 13 inčev
<msev-> thats what she said
<zdobbie> to ni velik
<slax0r> zdobbie: je rekel https://s3.amazonaws.com/activejunky/images/thefix_upload/AJ2/dundee-meme.jpg if you catch my drift
<msev-> aha gnome je crashnu
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/rB1kCgT.jpg
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @20.06.2017 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 44% zahodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:08:11, Kulminacija: 13:01:46, Sončni zahod: 20:55:22
<zdobbie> so hot right now
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 47min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> it's gettin hot in herrrrrreeeee
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk2> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 27.4°C @20.06.2017 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 39% zahodnik 4.57 m/s (16.5 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:47, Kulminacija: 13:05:35, Sončni zahod: 20:57:23
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> kr chilly
<slax0r> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 27.5°C @20.06.2017 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 42%
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:32, Kulminacija: 13:04:39, Sončni zahod: 20:55:45
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> lies
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk2> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 30.7°C @20.06.2017 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 37% južni veter 2.33 m/s (8.4 km/h)
<slax0r> moar lies
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:02:50, Kulminacija: 12:58:12, Sončni zahod: 20:53:34
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 50min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> lies, all lies!
<zdobersek> .vreme Gratz
<jabuk2> Gratzweg, 8471, Austria: 19.44°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-2413324/
<zdobersek> .vreme Gradec
<jabuk2> ARSO: Šmartno pri Slovenj Gradcu (455m): 29.8°C @20.06.2017 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 41% južni veter 2.74 m/s (9.9 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:07:49, Kulminacija: 13:02:32, Sončni zahod: 20:57:16
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 49min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme graz
<jabuk2> graz: 30.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-548536/
<zdobersek> .vreme Graz
<jabuk2> via Graz, 34151 Opicina TS, Italy: 30.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-548536/
<slax0r> kek
<zdobersek> .vreme Spoons and Shit office
<jabuk2> Spoons and Shit office: Podatka o vremenu ni ... ker Yahoo sucks
<zdobersek> kaj so v resnici? spoons and spatulas?
<slax0r> :d
<slax0r> speed-: ^
<slax0r> to tebe zadeva :P
<sasa84> lol, kakšen komentar
<sasa84> .vreme vukojebina
<jabuk2> vukojebina: Podatka o vremenu ni ...
<zdobersek> heeeh
<sasa84> tam bi rekla, da je vroče :D
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 27.5°C @20.06.2017 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 42%
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:32, Kulminacija: 13:04:39, Sončni zahod: 20:55:45
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 2 kudos?!?! what did i do to deserve such an honorable thing?!
<zdobbie> >300vm
<zdobbie> wat een champ
<CrazyLemon> mislim..če bi bila zravn
<CrazyLemon> bi zihr podelila kudos
<CrazyLemon> ker je konkretno pihalo
<CrazyLemon> question..če kupim na amazon.de stuff
<CrazyLemon> a lahk uveljavljam garancijo v .si?
<CrazyLemon> ker slišal sem da amazon ni ravno preveč odziven če moraš neki reklamirat
<slax0r> poklici na uradni servis znamke X ki jo zelis kupit pa vprasaj
<slax0r> bi si predstavljal da bojo rekli ne
<slax0r> ker ni bilo uradno uvozeno v slovenijo
<slax0r> al nekaj v tej smeri
<CrazyLemon> well that sucks
<sasa84> ooo krejzek!
<speed-> um ka mene zanima?
<speed-> zadevA*
<CrazyLemon> o saša :)
<slax0r> speed-: scoops and spatchulas
<speed-> nvem ka pravis
<speed-> :D
<speed-> malo san zmedeni
<speed-> :9
<slax0r> pivo si odpri :D
<speed-> iden za 17min
<speed-> prvo bon tak vo ozmekno
<speed-> fhaaaaaaaaa
<slax0r> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> fuck amazon.de če pa imamo v sloveniji enake cene http://www.agt.si/racunalniska-oprema/procesorji/amd-ryzen-5-1600-box-unlocked.html
<metalcamp_> dobiš pa na nikolovo :)
<msev-> a te ščitjo s kšnmu paypalom
<msev-> al sam pokradejo dnar
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ why?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ffs don't leave me hanging :)
<metalcamp_> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t611111/0
<jabuk2> AGT Računalniki, AGT Trgovina @ Slo-Tech
<metalcamp_> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t700807#crta
<jabuk2> Naročanje rač. komponent @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ you are such a party pooper
<slax0r> tl;dr me plz
<CrazyLemon> tl:dr če ne želite večjih profitov od obresti kot pri švicarskih bankah ne kupujte ničesar pri AGT
<CrazyLemon> "tl:dr če ne želite večjih profitov od obresti kot pri švicarskih bankah ne kupujte ničesar pri AGT"
<zdobbie> slax0r: tl;dr: \""tl:dr če ne želite večjih profitov od obresti kot pri švicarskih bankah ne kupujte ničesar pri AGT"\"
<b4d> a res bomo AGT omenjali kot viable trgovino :D
<zdobersek> ja pa dejmo!
<zdobersek> do pol petih
<b4d> :P
<slax0r> ce se ne motim sem enkrat nekaj narocil pri njih
<slax0r> ni bilo nikakrsnih tezav
<slax0r> samo se ne spomnim ce je bila grafika, ali cpu
<zdobersek> ajde, brz
<zdobersek> se 15min
<zdobersek> jaz nisem pri njih se nic kupoval
<zdobersek> so dunno
<sasa84> hitr kupt!
<slax0r> ^
<zdobersek> beres se kot AGT prodajalec
<CrazyLemon> saša je VP of marketing pri AGT
<slax0r> cover blown wide open
<CrazyLemon> F U ALL..sm naroču pri mimovrste in plačal več kot bi mi pobrali pri AGT ! pa še obresti bi dobil pri AGTju!
<zdobbie> WEC
<zdobbie> Wat Een Champ
<slax0r> world endurance champ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: mi pa smo zaslužil!
<sasa84> pokaž kaj si narpču...da vidmo, če se splača
<zdobbie> ja ne niste
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič se ne splača..če porabiš dnar!
 * CrazyLemon naroču procesor + grafično
<slax0r> kero?
<slax0r> vega?
<CrazyLemon> vega ni Å¡e zunaj
<slax0r> that never stopped you before
<CrazyLemon> are you just saying that because i'm WEC?
<slax0r> yes
<zdobbie> ryzen + tegra?
<CrazyLemon> ryzen + pascal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pa ej da boš lepo sešraufal skupi :P
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://www.trgovina-majde.si/image/cache/data/tesarski%20vijak-150x150.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sploh ne bom šraufu..vse bom na zid dal pa občudoval
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ta je lesni Å¡rauf...ddej druzga
<sasa84> predlagam da zvrrtaš...s kladvom potem zabiješ en tak plastičen valj, pol pa še šraufek ...to bo držal
<sasa84> al pa patex...pa Å¡e povrh dej, da o kao kot neka hladilna pasta
<sasa84> kao kot... huhu, slovenisti!
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk2> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 26.8°C @20.06.2017 14:40 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 40% zahodnik 5.36 m/s (19.3 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:47, Kulminacija: 13:05:35, Sončni zahod: 20:57:23
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> to Å¡e ni vreme za bicikl a ne? :P
<CrazyLemon> itak da je
<CrazyLemon> če piha
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.7°C @20.06.2017 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 60%
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:13, Kulminacija: 13:07:55, Sončni zahod: 20:58:38
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lej to...brez vetra!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e da bi dejansko bila taka temperatura..
<CrazyLemon> Temperatura zraka na 2 m 20.6.2017 ob 16:00 uri je 29,4°C
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 32°C @20.06.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 36% južni veter 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 05:08:11, Kulminacija: 13:01:46, Sončni zahod: 20:55:22
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 47min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> PRZZIIIIII
<CrazyLemon> lies..all lies
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk2> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.8°C
<jabuk2> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.1°C
<jabuk2> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 25.0°C
<jabuk2> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 26.2°C
<zdobbie> can confirm, am a lie
<CrazyLemon> so..WEL?
<zdobbie> Wat Een Legend
<CrazyLemon> i can't take these lies any more
<CrazyLemon> grem gledat hooli-con
<zdobbie> YESS V R
<sasa84> h00li wat?
<sasa84> h00li gan!
<zdobbie> ajt
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 27°C @20.06.2017 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:32, Kulminacija: 13:04:39, Sončni zahod: 20:55:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 26.5°C @20.06.2017 15:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% zahodnik 3.92 m/s (14.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:47, Kulminacija: 13:05:35, Sončni zahod: 20:57:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> dz0ny: pr nas je mn!
<yang> debian stretch je izdan kot stable
<CrazyLemon> yay?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/oneplus_5-review-1623.php
<jabuk> OnePlus 5 review: Doing the math - GSMArena.com
<CrazyLemon> kje je matthai ? http://matej.owca.info/linux/Linux_na_namizju.pdf ne dela
<zdobbie> su je
<zdobbie> pa pdf je s sabo vzel!
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/107080-amd-epyc-7000-series-cpus-released-take-fight-intel-xeons/
<jabuk> AMD Epyc 7000-series CPUs released, take fight to Intel Xeons - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> We look at in-depth architecture, models, market potential and lots more.
<dz0ny> http://thehackernews.com/2017/06/web-hosting-ransomware.html
<jabuk> Web Hosting Company Pays $1 Million to Ransomware Hackers to Get Files Back
<jabuk> South Korean web hosting provider pays $1 million to Erebus Linux ransomware hackers to get files back hosted on its hosting servers.
<CrazyLemon> so..ubuntu.si is next? :D
<speed-> dobijo 1mil?
<CrazyLemon> hackers? yes they do
<CrazyLemon> ln
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> za ubuntu.si :D
<msev-> Bezos:"Alexa buy me something from Whole Foods" Alexa: "Buying Whole Foods" Bezos: "Shizzle" :)
<metalcamp> old
<msev-> res je
<msev-> kko pullam nek pull request notr v svojo kodo
<msev-> a če commitam svoje change se bojo pojavl na internetu al ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> počasi sine
<lynxlynxlynx> za pull rabiš prvo nastavit remote, če je v forku
<lynxlynxlynx> sicer pa samo git pull . branchname
<lynxlynxlynx> dokler ne pokličeš push, bo tudi vse ostalo na tvojem računalu
<msev-> ni v forku
<msev-> zj sm prestavil na svoj branch
<msev-> pa pol git commit
<msev-> pa git merge origin/master
<msev-> še neki lynxlynxlynx kaj pa če neko kodo k sm git cloneal
<msev-> pa da bi rad zj dodal en branch dodatn iz te kode notr
<msev-> https://github.com/forslund/gcalendar_skill/tree/add-appointment
<jabuk> GitHub - forslund/gcalendar_skill at add-appointment
<jabuk> gcalendar_skill - Mycroft skill for google calendar
<msev-> tale branch hočm sprobat
<msev-> nevermind že vem
<lynxlynxlynx> super
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-21
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 1.km  od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @21/06/2017 05:11:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.33+N,+14.43+E
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<b4d> zz
<slax0r> ^
<speed-> feeling hot hot hot ?
<slax0r> si nor
<slax0r> zjutraj sem se ob pol sedmih vsedel v avto
<slax0r> pa 24 stopinj
<slax0r> FFS
<speed-> he he
<speed-> kurilo ns bo
<speed-> te pa de bliskalo vmes se :D
<slax0r> naj samo treska
<slax0r> mam glavo in avto pod streho ^^
<speed-> hehe
<slax0r> komaj sem priso v pisarno pa mi ze vec ni
<slax0r> hjao
<speed-> ha ha
<speed-> meni ni bilo ze pred
<speed-> :p
<speed-> ali glej se samo 2 dni
<speed-> drugi teden pa te itak malo veselica
<speed-> vsaj 1 dan
<speed-> :D
<skyx> danes pricakujte toco :)
<speed-> v prekmurju?
<skyx> po celi slo :)
<skyx> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_animacija.html
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin - animacija
<speed-> eh k nam to ne pride
<skyx> zaenkrat ni se nic :D
<speed-> ves mi smo ze na kontinentalnem podnebju :p
<slax0r> speed-: kaksna veselica?
<speed-> doppelgehalt!
<speed-> :D
<msev-> if best_match[0] != 0:
<msev->             self.speak(clean_html(best_match[1]['summary']))
<msev-> a če hočm da pove tudi če je pod tagom 'description' dam "or" ?
<msev-> pa pol ponovim self.speak pa znotraj description
<slax0r> speed-: aja
<msev-> ne to bo true/false ane
<msev-> to ne bo vredu
<speed-> slax0r, a ni to dovoljv elki razlog?
<speed-> aja pa zakluco bom solanje
<speed-> 13krvavih let
<speed-> za 2 letno solo
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> opa!
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> te se meni zakljuci
<slax0r> msev-: what the actual fuck?!
<speed-> samo to nebom na velko razlagal okoli
<speed-> to tajimo :p
<slax0r> kadil bi
<speed-> mas kaj seuf?
<speed-> te prileti :D
<slax0r> pa ne zelenico
<slax0r> cik se mi lusta
<speed-> meni bi tudi pasal zaj en cmicko
<speed-> aja
<speed-> eh
<speed-> :d
<speed-> vceraj sem skoraj bil pred prenehanjon
<speed-> prevec san skado, vecer skoraj kozlal :D
<slax0r> jaz ze leto pa pol skoraj ne kadim
<slax0r> pa se mi lusta kurba
<speed-> prileti
<speed-> idemo v hooters
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hvala, bivsi prijatelj
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> ti ki bi mi mogo biti najbolj v oporo
<slax0r> me se vleces v skusnjavo
<speed-> vcera san mel rojsni den tak btw
<speed-> ka ti nekaj kupin
<speed-> :)))
<slax0r> opa! vse najbaugse! :D
<slax0r> te pa te vikend moren pa v beltince? :D
<speed-> fala :)
<speed-> pa komot prileti
<speed-> v soboto bon mogoce piknik mel
<speed-> tak ka se stavi
<speed-> saso se ponudo ka de prej pekel
<speed-> ce bo no
<speed-> moren malo pitati okoli kak ma narod cas :D
<speed-> ampak
<slax0r> to ti njemi zavupas? :D
<speed-> 99%
<speed-> ka bo
<speed-> razen ce de neka huda pizdarija :D
<slax0r> mo vido, mogoce pa rejsna priletin :D
<slax0r> samo ne ven kak gajbo piva na biciklin denen :D
<speed-> eh ne skrbi
<speed-> :D
<speed-> vceraj smo etik z sodelavci bili doli v null neun
<speed-> pa san mogel kelnari ze praviti kak san prisel
<speed-> ka, ka koli na naso mizo prinese jes placan
<speed-> ka so avstrijci sceli za seuf ze placuvati haha
<speed-> avstrijke no, ove ka so nas nej sce vajene kak je postopek :)
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<slax0r> prokleti jodlari :D
<speed-> mah smesni so vmes
<speed-> tak ka nemres vorvati
<slax0r> aye
<sasa84> jou jou miške :D
<sasa84> slax0r: o/
<slax0r> sasa84: \o
<sasa84> hvala za kudos :D
<slax0r> bitteschÃön
<speed-> hej
<sasa84> hejhou speed-
<speed-> kako
 * sasa84 razmišlja o dz0ny namizju... in kaj če bi prešaltala na gnome :P
<dz0ny> do it
<slax0r> https://images.creators.co/images/c_limit,q_auto:good,w_710/y1ojy4e0hnb5ht13q5ta/what-if-arnold-schwarzenegger-was-a-method-actor.jpg
<sasa84> dz0ny: to imaš 16.04 a ne?
<sasa84> a to so privzete gnome ikone?
<dz0ny> 17.04
<dz0ny> niso privzete
<dz0ny> tole mam http://imgur.com/qoZimNu
<slax0r> dz0ny: to mas kak auto snapshoter-imgur-uploader-link-clipboarder ?
<slax0r> ma imgur kak api da bi lahko uploadal SS in nazaj dobil link do tega?
<dz0ny> gnome :D
<dz0ny> ctr+shift+printscr
<dz0ny> drgač pa tud en extension za imgur ja
<slax0r> https://github.com/OttoAllmendinger/gnome-shell-screenshot ?
<dz0ny> yep
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> JS
<slax0r> really?!
<dz0ny> yes, pa teme so narjene z css
<slax0r> no torej imgur ma nek sensible api ocitno :)
<dz0ny> jp
<slax0r> lahko extendam oz. popravim svojo skripto
<slax0r> sem mel za dbox scrot + dbox cli + xclip za to :)
<slax0r> pa sem opustil dbox
<slax0r> js in css na desktopu... so many *facepalm*
<dz0ny> but it works
<slax0r> http://imgur.com/9qzBYbH
<slax0r> mhm :)
<jabuk> CSS is Awesome - Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 84 votes and 47558 views. Tagged with , , ; Shared by AllThingsSmitty. CSS is Awesome
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/UzYDYtE.png
<dz0ny> eto
<dz0ny> zre celo manj kot unity
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/7ndVtl1.png
<slax0r> erm, prvi je removed
<dz0ny> jp wrong link :)
<slax0r> aja, k :)
<zdobbie> I'm a simple man
<zdobbie> I see a java process, I'm sad
<slax0r> now you're a sad man
<zdobbie> simply sad
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/NsZ01PZ.png
<dz0ny> there is another js thing there :D
<sasa84> zdobbie: ne bit žalosten
<dz0ny> za primerjavo wth un tracker ram 80MB
 * sasa84 položi zdobbie na prsi in ga boža po temnih laskah
<slax0r> get a room? :P
<zdobbie> ne vem, koga bozas
<zdobbie> k jst nimam temnih las
<zdobbie> also, "laskah"?
<sasa84> joj zdobbie ...a si po župi prplaval ...
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> uuu jak! https://www.radio1.si/48792
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> *bruh*
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> clickbait title...
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa mogoče 10 let staro
<sasa84> pa Å¡e vedno jak :D
<slax0r> what you don't know... :D
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<metalcamp_> kako smo?
<zdobbie> .yt jebejo nas
<jabuk> SLON IN SADEŽ  - Jebejo nas https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNwAWPLUrxw
<metalcamp_> but y
<sasa84> elow metalcamp_
<metalcamp_> o/
<msev-> tale ticwatch2 je tut zanimiva dz0ny sam vprašanje kakšna ja android wear kompatibilnost
<dz0ny> 0
<dz0ny> sodelavec ma
<dz0ny> sam maš pa reply pa te zadeve
<dz0ny> sam zdrži zgolj dan
<dz0ny> torej 16h
<sasa84> dz0ny: pol bo.. msev- gre že ob 12h domov
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> uuu, čas za covfefe!
<speed-> 3down 2togo
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> .yt prince cream
<jabuk> Prince "Cream" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lmq6RDn5O8
<slax0r> no cream
<slax0r> black
<slax0r> ftw
<speed-> mrzlo mleko!
<slax0r> fuj
<slax0r> nista
<slax0r> kava naj bo kava
<slax0r> to je kot da bi v viski dal koka kolo
<speed-> zadnjic me sodelavka zajebala
<speed-> pa mi vlila notri vroce mleko ka to babe gor segrevajo
<speed-> kak san se po jeziki popravo :D
<sasa84> turško pijem z mlekom ponavadi...v gostilni pa podaljšano...nou šugr, nou milk
<speed-> poparo*
<slax0r> turska
<slax0r> hmmmmm
<slax0r> a da bi?
<slax0r> mam dzezvo tukaj
<slax0r> pa nekaj kave se tudi
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> go slax0r go slax0r \0/
<slax0r> speed-: ti bi mogo viditi kda je sodelavka na telekomu sodelavcu kavo solila namesto pocukrala
<slax0r> kak se je zdiro :D
<speed-> haha
<slax0r> sasa84: ce se mi ne da :(
<slax0r> sreda je
<slax0r> v sredo se trava ne raste
<speed-> komaj sreda ja
<speed-> fakin shit
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/FbQT
<slax0r> kako lepa poezija
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> dz0ny, pol je še zmerm amazefit top :D kul počakamo na 2 verzijo...a je kšna možnost da bo laufala android wear?
<msev-> in a so zmožni nekako optimizirat zadevo da bo laufala isto število dni z android wear fw-jem :)
<msev-> pač da izklopjo wifi po defaultu itd
<sasa84> lol slax0r ...nisem vedla, da si tak ljubitelj pisane besede :D
<sasa84> brb
<dz0ny> msev-: 0
<dz0ny> k wear je sam za google
<msev-> ja a niso kolegi s xiaomijem :D
<msev-> kko pa lg pa ostali loh to nardijo :)
<msev-> pismo skoz folk slika te gorske močerade
<msev-> js pa nism Å¡e nikol nobenga vidu :D
<dz0ny> msev-: k google vodi razvoj
<msev-> a mislš da bojo kšn compatibility mode dodal :D
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> po moje bi mogu en nardit en mock play store thingy
<msev-> ka pa kšne nove senzorje ? (ala mikrofon) A kompas je notr? mogoče bojo baro dodal?
<dz0ny> da bi lahko wear appe poganja
<dz0ny> barometer ma amazfit
<msev-> aja, zakon :D
<dz0ny> https://www.extremevital.com/sl/kolesa/treking-kolo-scott-sub-cross-20-2017-p-21819.html
<jabuk> Treking Kolo Scott SUB Cross 20 2017 | Trgovina Extremevital [Slovensko]
<jabuk> Treking Kolo Scott SUB Cross 20 2017 - Trgovina s Å¡portno opremo Extremevital
<dz0ny> tole ma saša?
<dz0ny> ah saše ni :)
<msev-> dz0ny, a mislš da bojo mikrofon dodal? a je še kj tazga kar bi utegnili dodat? :D
<dz0ny> only they know
<msev-> upam da ne bojo uničl battery lifea :)
<msev-> bo treba tastaro pol kupt :)
<msev-> čeprov morm rečt da če nimam always on zaslona pržganga na smartwatch3, pa tut wifi ugasnen, pa če mam tut ugasnen gps, torej samo bluetooth pa gps shaream iz fona, pol mi zdrži 2-3 dni :D
<msev-> sam ja tale je pa amaze glede battery lifea :)
<dz0ny> ticwatch ma sam google fir integracijo
<sasa84> evo, ubuntu gnome 17.04!
<sasa84> .gif clap
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/l3q2XhfQ8oCkm1Ts4.gif
<msev-> zj si pa ušmekej tko k mam js :D
<msev-> extensioni: dash to dock/ dash to panel, topicons, gnomenu/arcmenu, itd. potem paper ikone pa arc darker temo :D
<b4d> msev-: kdo pa se wm/de uporablja
<b4d> terminal all the way :D
<msev-> a nimaš ti appla :D
<yang_> 404 http://imgur.com/a/z2fko
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> loh bi blo 404 medvedov
<b4d> msev-: jest curlam website in si v glavi interpetiram, GUI samo moti direktno povezavo z masino :D
<msev-> ti sploh nerabš mašine
<msev-> loh vse v glavi narediš :D
<msev-> ti si b4d to the bone :D
<sasa84> neki sprobavam... mi mi lohk kdo piše na privat?
<speed-> ne upamo!
<sasa84> kul, tnx speed-
<speed-> to je bila komanda :p
<speed-> ali bi mogel klicaj naprej napisat?
<sasa84> a lahko Å¡e 1x sped?
<speed-> mash
<sasa84> tnx
<speed-> ampak ni replya
<speed-> ne dela :p
<msev-> šit zamudu sm priložnost pisat sasi :D
<msev-> speed je bil prehitr :P
<msev-> pun intended
<slax0r> 11:21             b4d : terminal all the way :D
<slax0r> ko bi le lahko :(
<slax0r> tezko je z danasnjimi websajti z links/lynx operirat
<slax0r> ali pa html maile interpretirat v mutt
<speed-> haha
<speed-> slax0r si jih mores narisat na papir
<speed-> show us your html skillz!
<slax0r> speed-: http://i.imgur.com/dTMRt1C.jpg
<speed-> haha
<speed-> pa cujes
<speed-> kak to slikas!
<speed-> si morem sinjek treti :D
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 27.8°C @21.06.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:43, Kulminacija: 13:04:51, Sončni zahod: 20:55:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> .vreme beltinci
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 30°C @21.06.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% severovzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:02:55, Kulminacija: 12:58:06, Sončni zahod: 20:53:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 50min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> glej ti to, 8min daljsi dan mamo!
<speed-> in your face babno polje!
<dz0ny> :D
<slax0r> speed-: jesti me ze cakalo na mizi
<slax0r> jaz se pa tebi tu pisem pa slikam
<slax0r> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> speed-: 8min daljsi dan, pa ~40stopinj bolj toplo :D
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ni res
<speed-> samo 2.2°
<slax0r> speed-: to je laz... vprasa sasa84 kaksno je na babnem polju cez leto
<slax0r> 9 mescov mraza 3 mesce zime
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> ona je tudi od tam
<slax0r> to pa da kaze 27 stopinj pa kurijo pod termometri
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ja haha
<speed-> ovi majo to na soncu
<speed-> samo ka pridejo turisti
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
 * sasa84 ni iz babnega polja!
<sasa84> RAKEK ftw!
<slax0r> sasa84: samo ves kaksno je realno stanje tam :D
<sasa84> mhm
<speed-> zdaj bom sel zguglat jaz tole
<speed-> ok naj ti bo
<slax0r> raje mi verjames na besedo ne_
<slax0r> ?
<sasa84> a ppa za conky manager dela?
<sasa84> solved...na github je .deb
<msev-> a se pol z dz0nyjem skupaj grejeta
<slax0r> da heck je conky manager?
<slax0r> conky... ni bila to neka maskota od kde? :D
<speed-> ne ne sem poguglal
<speed-> pa vidim daje to 30km razlike
<msev-> lol
<msev-> slax0r,
<msev-> kko ne veš kaj je conky
<msev-> sasa84, kašn conky maš :D
<msev-> a samo minimalistično kakšno uro :D
<msev-> al pač cpu pa vse zadeve
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> msev-: zakaj bi moral vedet kaj je conky?
<slax0r> system monitor
<slax0r> ...
<slax0r> saj pa nisem vec 16 let star :D
<slax0r> da mi bo to nekaj po desktopu skakalo pa zrlo cpu
<slax0r> bejz
<msev-> http://pre06.deviantart.net/df31/th/pre/f/2014/166/3/1/haxos_conky_by_daviddavioblue-d7iid2c.png slax0r tkole si js tvoj desktop zamišljam :D
<slax0r> na gaming pcju mam dober indikator ko sta cpu in/ali grafika v mocni uporabi... ACX2.0 je glasen ko 747 na graficni, za cpu mam pa pumpo ki se zacne vrtet z 4700 rpm in par ventilatorjev z 3200rpm :D
<slax0r> msev-: omg no
<msev-> haxOS :D
<slax0r> v bistvu je tak: http://imgur.com/GDmv5y8
<dz0ny> https://guidovranken.wordpress.com/2017/06/21/the-openvpn-post-audit-bug-bonanza/
<jabuk> The OpenVPN post-audit bug bonanza – Guido Vranken
<jabuk> Summary I've discovered 4 important security vulnerabilities in OpenVPN. Interestingly, these were not found by the two recently completed audits of OpenVPN code. Below you'll find mostly technical information about the vulnerabilities and about howI found them, but also some commentary on why commissioning code audits isn't always the best way to find vulnerabilities.…
<msev-> lol slax0r ti si tak darker
<msev-> :D
<sasa84> msev-: đizs krajst kakšen conky :\
<msev-> ja sj to sm mu ekstrem pokazal :D
<msev-> Error: redirect_uri_mismatch
<msev-> The redirect URI in the request, urn:ietf:wg:oauth:2.0:oob, can only be used by a Client ID for native application. It is not allowed for the WEB client type. You can create a Client ID for native application at https://console.developers.google.com/apis/credentials/oauthcli
<msev-> a toj zato k nimam unga pejđa narjenga da se confirma oauth?
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/htqaz7eaxsc50fu/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-06-21%2013-27-18.png?dl=0
<jabuk> Dropbox - Zaslonska slika 2017-06-21 13-27-18.png
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> re
<sasa84> v glavnem...jaz mam plain a veš msev-
<slax0r> msev-: darker?
<slax0r> why sasa84 ... why?!
<sasa84> aj dount nou slax0r
<msev-> une majčke od google io-ja so res hot
<msev-> dz0ny, a je možno zmanjšat frekvenco samplanja lokacije pri amazefitu (z namenom podaljšanja časa uporabe z gpsom)? kolk zdrži če maš skoz gps pržgan?
<idioterna> kere majcke
<slax0r> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=majcke+od+google+io-ja
<slax0r> :D
<jabuk> LMGTFY
<jabuk> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
<idioterna> ja kere
<idioterna> ful jih je
<dz0ny> msev 2 dni
<slax0r> tiste ki so hot
<idioterna> sm guglou hot pa ni blo nc
<speed-> :)
<speed-> ta slax0r je tudi komedijant!
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> :D
<speed-> slax0r ajde odstekaj se
<speed-> pa idemo na pivo
<speed-> ko jebe vse skup
<speed-> edino ka me se drzi tu je ka nan klima dela :D
<slax0r> enako...
<tadej> :)
<slax0r> i9...while we're in 2017 that guy is already in 2067
<speed-> no no no
<speed-> 2017*
<speed-> i9 is cumming!
<sasa84> miške, kaj mate za en gmail notifier?
<slax0r> telefon :D
<speed-> telifon
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> poleg fona :P
<slax0r> drugace pa mam na chrome Google Inbox Checker
<slax0r> ki tak ne vem zakaj ga mam
<slax0r> tolko da me gnjavi
<slax0r> upostevam ga tak ne
<speed-> ipad
<speed-> samo tisto envem ce tuli
<speed-> ker ga nucam glih na vsake kvatre :D
<CrazyLemon> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipOD49T41s9lr5qYjRROfiQfPvJTQCfXLz3XCiBEOwMGHieV6v2fAn_OHPIwlYAAkw/photo/AF1QipPwVURRgNl23zIDJ88mebdOLhr_1w9Qd4J5Hx3D?key=ZWE3SEw2R1ZVamstVk5yb3p2dGZxWkJ0ZVVjTVZR
<jabuk> Google Photos
<CrazyLemon> ryzen in the haus yo
<slax0r> https://goo.gl/photos/FUU1GJEHk7bvyoH26
<jabuk> Shared album - Tomaž Lovrec (slax0r) - Google Photos
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo funtech.si ?!
<msev-> une majčke k so mele isto grafiko gor kot na spletni strani k se je odšteval pred google io
<CrazyLemon> naj mi prosim nekdo pove da ni kot AGT
<msev-> js sm kupu komp tm CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> da lahko fcking ram pa ohišje naročim :)
<slax0r> ni kot AGT
<CrazyLemon> msev- in..a si dobu obresti?! :D
<slax0r> ze zato ker me vec crk
<CrazyLemon> slax0r makes sense
<CrazyLemon> and..it has FUN in it
<slax0r> aye
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ewww...Rgb
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok..i'll give you points
<slax0r> ni rgb
<slax0r> je samo r
<CrazyLemon> sam zato ker tudi tale MDB je samo R :)
<slax0r> a si nor malo?! ta funtech je drak go prasica
<slax0r> drag*
<msev-> pač nevem CrazyLemon če je najbolša trgovina
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r odvisno kaj naročaš :)
<slax0r> evga 1070 sc2 gaming 640eur
<slax0r> redna 780
<slax0r> ja right
<slax0r> za 780 v avstriji dobim ze 1080 z vodnim blokom gor...
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to niso majcke
<CrazyLemon> idioterna res je
<slax0r> http://www.mylemon.at/artikel/evga/08g_p4_6299_kr/vga-gtx1080-8gb-ftw-gaming.html i.e.
<idioterna> slax0r: tvoje tut ne
<slax0r> jebem vam racunalnike
<slax0r> zaj bom spet samo to gledal
<slax0r> pa se slinil
<slax0r> ob 2 zjutraj pa narocil...
<slax0r> jutri pa me zena ze jajca obesi na luster...
<b4d> CrazyLemon: jaz sem ohisje nabavil tam, pa sem ga odnesel domov in je blo razbito, sem nesu nazaj pa cakal drugega.
<msev-> slax0r, mogoče pa ni tok slabo da te bo mal prjela :P
<b4d> naceloma pa s trgovino nisem imel tezav :d
<CrazyLemon> b4d katero ohišje?
 * CrazyLemon bo tudi tam ohišje naroču
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/312hsSQS60L.jpg
<slax0r> :P
<b4d> Corsair Obsidian 750D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r eww
<b4d> sicer sem zelel fractal design, ampak v r5 ne gre eatx maticna :/
 * CrazyLemon bo naroču r5
<CrazyLemon> titanium!
<b4d> CrazyLemon: o hudo
<slax0r> msev-: ko me zena ne prime grem pa k tvoji mami
<slax0r> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/facebook/000/011/848/cold.jpg
<msev-> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> fyi..včeraj sm naroču procesor pri mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> danes zjutraj je bil v kp!
<CrazyLemon> ob 8.00!
<msev-> opa
<msev-> espeditivni
<slax0r> nisem nikoli mel nobenega problema z mimovrste
<msev-> k*
<slax0r> pa sem naroceval ze kar nekaj stvari tam
<slax0r> od gum do pralnih strojev
<msev-> a ola gume slax0r
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> ne, jih ne rabiva z tvojo mamo :P
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<slax0r> sasa84 je rekla da je to greh
<msev-> true story
<msev-> mormo jo ubogat
<msev-> slax0r, a pralni stroj so ti pol tut v hišo prinesli :D
<sasa84> in pol smo skupi pral :P
<speed-> haha
<msev-> umazano perilo
<msev-> sasa84, a sta fajn drgnila s slax0rjem :D
<speed-> samo ona je drgnila
<speed-> slax0r pa je samo stal
<speed-> kak dugo je lahko :D
<msev-> speed-, like a boss
<msev-> a ti si pa gledal :D
<speed-> ja
<slax0r> http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/3b/3b23dfe10b2e2cf26586775cc73d5e79e5af998926a745c16ca3c7c1de7406cb.jpg
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> to je skor tok smesn k
<idioterna> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/826/353/c93.jpg
<idioterna> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/d4/1b/d9/d41bd9fcb06812e7c9d77e191808efb3.jpg
<sasa84> .VREME RAKEK
<sasa84> caps off
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 29.2°C @21.06.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 42% jugozahodnik 4.86 m/s (17.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:58, Kulminacija: 13:05:47, Sončni zahod: 20:57:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> sasa84: ZAKAJ SE DERES?
<dz0ny> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-17.10-Netplan
<jabuk> Ubuntu 17.10 To Fully Use Netplan By Default For Network Configuration - Phoronix
<sasa84> slax0r: PARDON!
<CrazyLemon> whats netlan and why does it suck
<slax0r> sasa84: NAJ TI BO KER SI TI
<sasa84> HVALA slax0r !
<CrazyLemon> fun fact
<CrazyLemon> funtech.si ne mara gesel dolgih 30 chars
<sasa84> a so kje nevihte? pr nas neki piha
<sasa84> .nevihta
<sasa84> tega nimamo :P
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kakšne nevihte le
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.8°C @21.06.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:24, Kulminacija: 13:08:08, Sončni zahod: 20:58:51
<CrazyLemon> a ffs
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Kubed (233.9m): 28.6°C @21.06.2017 14:20 UTC.
<sasa84> 26,8?
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:06, Kulminacija: 13:08:41, Sončni zahod: 20:59:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 28.8°C @21.06.2017 14:20 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> ma laže prasica!
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% jugozahodnik 4.89 m/s (17.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:58, Kulminacija: 13:05:47, Sončni zahod: 20:57:36
<sasa84> heh!
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 29.9°C @21.06.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% jugozahodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:10, Kulminacija: 13:08:35, Sončni zahod: 20:59:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 19.9°C @21.06.2017 14:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:43, Kulminacija: 13:04:51, Sončni zahod: 20:55:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> o đizs!
<CrazyLemon> to je že malce boljše..dejansko je 32°
 * sasa84 gre v babno polje
<zdobbie> .vreme koper boja
<jabuk> koper boja: 30.56°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-530447/
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/LT8tnkixfus?t=5m31s
<jabuk> URESNIČIL ŽELJO IZ OTROŠTVA! - VLOG #336 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<CrazyLemon> that frame
<sasa84> wtf
<pitastrudl> no ko ste že prej omenl agt, sem pr njih narocu komp in sm ga pol dubu čez 3 mesce :D
<sasa84> ccc
<pitastrudl> nakonc sm dubu neke drugačne komponente, ki tudi niso ble slabe in sem obdržal :D
<pitastrudl> "ja smo med transportom ruknl komp in se je ohišje zvilo"
<pitastrudl> wtf :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  mi je zračnica šla in sem peljal k tistemu katermu si predlagal
<pitastrudl> funsports al neki
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl yup
<CrazyLemon> fun all the way!
<CrazyLemon> funsports
<pitastrudl> zamenju v 15ih minutah :D
<CrazyLemon> funtech
<pitastrudl> lmao
<CrazyLemon> etc
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<pitastrudl> še ceneje skozi prišu kot pri drugem
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e tist je 1 teden rabil
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl so kr v redu pri funsports ja :)
<pitastrudl> je reku še da so neki ležaji al nek slabi in da če bo še ke problemov delat da kr na dinos pelat
<pitastrudl> :D
<sasa84> pitastrudl tud biciklira!
<sasa84> a naredimo na stravi ubuntu grupo? :D
<CrazyLemon> ne?
<sasa84> am... ja pikec?
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 28°C @21.06.2017 15:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% jugozahodnik 4.93 m/s (17.7 km/h)
<sasa84> aj vant rejn!
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:58, Kulminacija: 13:05:47, Sončni zahod: 20:57:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> sasa84: ve hat rajn
<sasa84> dz0ny: sam pa zalivat ne bo treba zvečer :D
<sasa84> drugač morm z unmi kanglami po njivi skakat :P
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> ja sam to je bl bl rosa
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> i think i might f smthing up
<CrazyLemon> naroču sm 3000mhz ram
<CrazyLemon> sam matična ga ne podpira
<CrazyLemon> sam 2933mhz (OC)
<upd> urls
<skyx> CrazyLemon: ce prav vem, to ni problem ti bo samo na nizji frekvenci delal :)
<speed-> CrazyLemon bos mel malo rezerve
<CrazyLemon> skyx vem..sam upam da je ta nizja frekvenca dejansko 2933 :D
<speed-> jaz sem tudi 3866 vzel pa laufam na 3333 ali koliko ze tu nekje
<speed-> ker se mi neda ubadat z overklokanjem plate :)
<skyx> :)
<speed-> saj mogoce si bom enega dneva vzel cas
<speed-> ampak naceloma mislim da ce bi mi ram delal na 1200 itak nebi opazil :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/landing/ryzen
<jabuk> ARE YOU READY FOR RYZEN?
<CrazyLemon> CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 tale je na seznamu
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa naroču CMK8GX4M2B3000C15
<CrazyLemon> it has to work...right?1
<speed-> mogel bi
<speed-> tudi ce ni na seznamu naceloma :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it will be fine
<dz0ny> obratno neb Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny fine like..it will be fine working on 2133
<CrazyLemon> or fine like..it will be fine working on 2933
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ne na nižji bo delal
<dz0ny> to pomen sam da čip nima napak pr večji frekvenci
<dz0ny> kao je bil testiran :)
<skyx> CrazyLemon: kje si pa narocil?
<CrazyLemon> skyx funtech
<skyx> sigurno imajo kje 30dnevno garancijo da lahko vrnes
<CrazyLemon> majo ja..sam raje bi vidu da dela :D
<upd> zakaj pa ne 1x 8gb
<speed-> samo res
<speed-> ka si to vzel 2x4
<speed-> HALO
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> 2x2x4
<CrazyLemon> in kakšna je razlika če je 2x8 ali 2x2x4
<upd> tud če maš 4 slote se ne splača
<CrazyLemon> makes no difference
<CrazyLemon> 16gb bo v vsakem primeru..tko da idk :)
<CrazyLemon> idc*
<speed-> keeeeer
<upd> zdej čez 4 leta boš pa whhyy
<speed-> 2x8 ali pa 4x8
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> upd don't be silly..16gb is more than enough
<speed-> emm oprosti 4x4 ali 4x8
<upd> trenutno ja
<speed-> tak sem hotel pravit :D
<skyx> 16gb je kr must v teh casih :)
<skyx> da vse IDE-je pa dockerje pa se kak vagrantbox lavfas :D
<skyx> pa chrome sevede :D
<speed-> ja chrome je vse bolj shitty
<speed-> za chrome nucas dedicated 8 haha
<skyx> grmi v lj ...
<sasa84> 16gb? ccc...
<sasa84> jaz mam 64!
<CrazyLemon> qrc ga gleda..rabim vga2dvi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1198943036/max-your-days-socks-by-northsouth
<jabuk> MAX YOUR DAYS Socks by NORTHSOUTH by NORTHSOUTH —Kickstarter
<jabuk> NORTHSOUTH is raising funds for MAX YOUR DAYS Socks by NORTHSOUTH on Kickstarter!Possibly the world's best socks. Inspirational, technical and environmental, the MAX YOUR DAYS socks are a giant leap for sock-kind.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a let? :P
<sasa84> pst :P
<sasa84> nevihto smo mel!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastards :)
<slax0r> idioterna na poti na dopust: http://i.imgur.com/L0vJtQM.mp4
<CrazyLemon> samo če mu je priimek Brumotti ime pa Vitorio :D
<speed-> sasa84 uuu show off :D
<skyx> slax0r: haha :D
<speed-> jajca od bika!
<sasa84> speed-: a?
<speed-> sasa84 da mas 64 rama!
<sasa84> pffff
<sasa84> in to v laptopu!
<speed-> ...in se nadaljuje :p
<sasa84> speed-: hecam te ;)
<sasa84> 8 ga mam :)
<speed-> ha jaz pa mam 16 v laptopu!
<speed-> no
<speed-> mel
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> pfffff
<sasa84> in se nadaljuje :P
<speed-> te pa sem bil dobra dusa
<speed-> pa malo lenuh, ker se mi ni dalo materi kiste rihtat
<speed-> pa sem ji kar laptop dal naj ma :)
<CrazyLemon> kok si ti dobra duša
<CrazyLemon> prov..dobra no
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak lahk bi ji vsaj 32gb rama dal not ane!
<speed-> aneda!
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13501650_10210121516182299_9017939412544903383_n.jpg?oh=d089de0a2e0d1e9be15712b40bc4167a&oe=59C6C9D1
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ena zalostna ampak resnicna
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/qRYPxfs.mp4
<CrazyLemon> https://account.protonvpn.com/signup
<jabuk> ProtonVPN
<CrazyLemon> free acc disabled? :D
<speed-> Join Free Account Waiting List
<speed-> Currently, new free user registrations will be put on a Waitlist due to overwhelming demand for free user accounts.
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<matjaz> že en čas uporabljam
<matjaz> kr kul
<CrazyLemon> matjaz you a visionary?
<CrazyLemon> also..do you have it on lede?
<matjaz> no and no
<matjaz> sem ga dobil prek ProtonMail
<matjaz> imaš možnost uporabe njihovega klienta ali OpenVPN
<matjaz> tko da bi Å¡lo na lede
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> hence my question
<sasa84> dz0ny: a si mel kej problemov s suspend pr 17.04=
<skyx> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/bizarno/nudist-poskodovan-orel-zamenjal-njegova-moda-za-zelvja-jajca
<jabuk> Nudist poškodovan: orel zamenjal njegova moda za želvja jajca | Slovenskenovice.si
<jabuk> Utrpel je resne poškodbe.
<skyx> auch :>
<metalcamp> .tfc
<metalcamp> :)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<skyx> .btc
<skyx> .ltc
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2402.34, low: 2371.00, high: 2482.29, bid: 2391.96, ask: 2402.46
<metalcamp> .xkcd
<jabuk> Once Per Day: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/once_per_day.png
<msev-> haha
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-22
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> no sej morm froce v solo stlact, later
<speed-> jutro
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> dan
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/bXGkofP.gifv
<jabuk4> busted
<b4d> zz
<msev-> brbrbrbbr
<slax0r> mas p* k cebr
<slax0r> sasa84: suspend probleme mas?
<slax0r> sem zasledil vceraj mimogrede
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> na 17.04
<sasa84> brb
<slax0r> sasa84: kernel pa cpu?
<slax0r> pa kake probleme?
<slax0r> noce zaspat, ali se noce zbudit?
<sasa84> zaspi...pol pa sam črno pa nek tekst
<sasa84> razn knofa ti druzga ne preostane
 * sasa84 na zna nucat sysrq
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> pa zdej tud neki zvok zaj*... kr tak zamolkel, kao preveč basov
<sasa84> ni čist
<slax0r> sasa84: kernel? cpu?
<msev-> cpu amd-ryzen
<msev-> kernel staging
<msev-> sasa84 naked :D
<msev-> to je ta konfiguracija
<msev-> :D
 * slax0r odkril bug v php
<slax0r> \o/
<zdobbie> sado-maso much?
<speed-> you go girl!
<b4d> slax0r: nice
<matjaz> kaj pa k je včer en model pokupu ETH za 0.1?!
<matjaz> ffs
<msev-> zj sm probal thunderbird k je ena lepa monterail tema
<msev-> sam mi ne pokaže teksta v menijih
<msev-> wtf
<msev-> če hoveram z miško čez pol vidm
<sasa84> slax0r: pojma niimam
<dz0ny> sasa84: intel ar amd
<sasa84> intel
<dz0ny> men  tud resume dela
<dz0ny> sam morš swap met
<sasa84> mam
<dz0ny> mal večji kot je rama
<sasa84> 4 giga sem dala
<sasa84> al sem dala več
<sasa84> čak :)
<dz0ny> uname -a                                                                        2.1m  čet 22 jun 2017 13:20:56 CEST
<dz0ny> Linux dz0ny-XPS 4.10.0-24-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 14 08:14:34 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sasa84> Linux lenovo 4.10.0-24-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 14 08:14:34 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<slax0r> a ne, 4.10 je to ze pofixano
<slax0r> <4.3 ce se ne motim je mel razne tezave z skylake procesorji
<sasa84> a bi bil kakšen driver problem?
<dz0ny> ne lenovo
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/x9vlcarajomf3ni/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-06-22%2013-39-17.png?dl=0
<jabuk4> Dropbox - Zaslonska slika 2017-06-22 13-39-17.png
<jabuk4> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<dz0ny> oni so ene tabele v biosu kjer pise kako stanje majo naprave mal po svoje nardil
<sasa84> dala sem pač lastnišle driverje
<dz0ny> aha mogoce bo pa to
<dz0ny> probi xorg
<dz0ny> jst mam intel video card
<sasa84> a druzga dam tud odprtokodnega?
<sasa84> v glavnem... grem še 1x zagnat pa dam komp pančkat :P
<b4d> mene pa evo samba drka, moram se malo izpovedat :D
<b4d> nakljucno uposteva nastavljen sticky za setgid
<b4d> torej ustvarjam fajle, en ima pravo grupo, drugi ne
<b4d> in ne najdem vzorca :D
<sasa84> čist frizne
<sasa84> blackscreen of death!
<slax0r> what doese the fox say?
<slax0r> I mean log
<sasa84> kok gre že ukaz? :D
<b4d> lnav best
<slax0r> vim /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<b4d> evo vam pro tip, za pregled datotek, view
<b4d> odpre kot vim -R
<b4d> readonly
<slax0r> why would I want to?
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/gPS66ip.jpg
<slax0r> Imma just leave this here
<b4d> ja zmanjsas verjetnost da kej spremenis :) dobro boli te za log, dostikrat pa gledas kak config al neki in se hitro zgodi trenutek nepazljivosti :D
<b4d> in ja, to da imas vse lepo pobarvano je +++
<sasa84> ej, glasba je pa bolš...mislm zvok!
<b4d> za log pa res, lnav, zna sam pogledat po mapi in ti lepo tailf-ja vse barvno
<sasa84> a bi bil problem kakšno tole z napajanjem?
<slax0r> b4d: ko kaj po pomoti spremenim, u ali pa :q!
<sasa84> brb-južna
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> sasa84: dtek
<b4d> slax0r: problem je ko ze :wq nardis
<b4d> :D
<b4d> pustimo zdej kako nerodno je vlec fajle iz backupa
<b4d> pa da noben ne dela .old fajlov vsakic :D
<slax0r> b4d: ze ze, samo se vedno so tu ~ fajli + uproabljam regular vim ze huh...vec kot 10 let za branje logov, configov, etc, pa se se mi ni zgodilo da bi po pomoti kaj pobrisal/prepisal
<msev-> slax0r, the veteran
<slax0r> best random string generators are people who try to exit vim for the first time
<b4d> :D
<b4d> mene zjebe ko mi ostane SI layout
<b4d> pa rabim trenutek zase da pogruntam kaj za vraga ne dela
<slax0r> jaz pa regularno menjujem med de, uk in si
<slax0r> se pocasi ze navajam da ko kaj ne dela grem prvo layout menjat
<b4d> :)
<b4d> ufa ti se de picis
<b4d> najs
<b4d> sej zdej od kar imam blank tipke je vse lazje
<speed-> meni je nekaj zacalo menjavati na svabsko
<speed-> mater sajavo :D
<speed-> avtomatsko
<speed-> kak alt tabam...
<b4d> verjetno per app nastavitve
<b4d> meni osx vcasih kr malo po svoje doloci da ima en app slo
<b4d> :D
<sasa84> ajm bek!
<sasa84> slax0r: nimam vima... a lahko dam grep pred var...log...?
<slax0r> speed-: ker je windows
<slax0r> sasa84: grep ne, lahko pa ker drug editor uporabis
<slax0r> ali pa cat
<slax0r> da vrzes vse na konzolo
<sasa84> bom pa nano
<sasa84> ok, cat
<slax0r> dog
 * speed- slaps slax0r around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> tebi fali malo win doze !
<speed-> :p
<jabuk4> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KIKrSG-Xzc
<jabuk4> CatDad Feeds His Kitties In Cat Mask Fail! (Original Video) - YouTube
<jabuk4> Time to feed my babies. Do you want to see more CatDad videos? Then Subscribe to my YouTube Channel and I'll make more! YouTube: http://www.YouTube.com/TJand...
<msev-> wow b4d kašn pro kr blank tipke :D
<sasa84> slax0r: https://pastebin.com/UbfFX4Bv
<msev-> maš že tok muscle memoryja da ti je čist vseen kaj je napisan
<msev-> :D
<msev-> no sj kaj pa vem mogoče bi men tut to ratal :D, sam sm navajen na slovensko tipkovnico :D
<slax0r> b4d: blank so kar kul ja :)
<slax0r> morem se neko mechanical kb nabavit za siht
<slax0r> blank, logo :)
<speed-> slax0r nemres to v s luzbi meti
<speed-> da mi tu kdo ruzi
<speed-> zadavim ga z kablom
<speed-> :D
<speed-> drugace pa ja praf si mel
<speed-> zakon tipkovnica je
<slax0r> ne, jaz se bom jebal z temi cuzi muzi tipkovnicami
 * speed- likes!
<slax0r> ko pol tipk ze vec ne prime kot bi moglo :)
<slax0r> speed-: saj ce bi z tabo delal bi bil uvideven pa kupil blue mx switch >:)
<slax0r> sasa84: iz nekega razloga ne morem odpret
<slax0r> se kr nalaga
<slax0r> a si dala 16GB loga gor? :D
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j59oca8ttdrktyj/log.txt?dl=0
<jabuk4> Dropbox - log.txt
<jabuk4> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<slax0r> sasa84: zdaj pa je odprl pastebin :D
<slax0r> hm, sam to je zdaj log od zadnjega clean boota
<slax0r> nvidia, ker driver?
<sasa84> zdej mam xorg
<sasa84> slax0r: veš kaj je problem...
<sasa84> če dam suspend, morm na knof pol držat, da komp ugasnem
<slax0r> hm, jaz mam tudi nvidio na desktopu
<slax0r> se bom probal zvecer spomnit pa pogledat config
<sasa84> pa mogoče je pol zto tak log
<slax0r> ja, mu prtisnes poster cez glavo dokler ne neha migat
<slax0r> ker se comp dejansko zbudi, samo graficna se ne zalaufa ponovno verjetno
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> comp se zbudi... ker mi hladilnik dela (pač usb napajanje)
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> mi je poznano to :)
<sasa84> en tip piše, da mu je tpl to rešu
<sasa84> tale advanced power managment
<slax0r> samo jaz mislim da uporabljam driver od nvidie direkt
<slax0r> pa nimam ubuntu, pa kernel mislim da tudi komaj 4.8 ali celo 4.7
<slax0r> pa moram na stretch ta vikend upgrejdad \o/
<msev-> sasa84, men se je že tut tak problem pojavljal
<msev-> sam nevem kko sm ga rešil :D
<sasa84> pa sej jaz sem tud že mal
<sasa84> a?
<sasa84> *mela
<sasa84> :D
<msev-> ta linux skoz se mormo borit z njim
<msev-> namest da bi šli na windoze in bli srečni :D
<msev-> hahaha
<sasa84> pa 1x na začetku je bla forma, ko je blo nek splash screen al kaj že...
<sasa84> neki je blo treba sprement
<sasa84> msev-: jaz mam windows na drugi particiji :S
<msev-> js mam Å¡e kr grd splashscreen na gnomeu se mi ne da popravljat :D
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> ajde tebe bi poslusal
<msev-> v prvi mi sploh bootal ni naprej od login screena, sm mogu popravt pakete
<speed-> ce bi tipkal
<speed-> :p
<sasa84> msev-: ampak pr men ljudje vejo kaj nucam https://www.dropbox.com/s/2cct0tiaidamqkm/20170622_145051.jpg?dl=0
<sasa84> :D
<msev-> najs :P
<msev-> sj res vemo ja :D
<sasa84> :)
<msev-> si predstavljamo kaj nucaš :D
<msev-> :P
<sasa84> msev-: a ni bil dost že un tipo ? :P
<sasa84> 1x je bil moški, 1x samki36, enkrat samski38 1x kwa vem...
<sasa84> :D
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> un je bil res hecn ja
<msev-> totaln weirdo
<sasa84> pride čez 1 minuto gor z drugim nickom... pa jovo na novo...pa jaz kao da zakaj mena...in kok vem.. pa sem rekla, da ma isti ip
<sasa84> :P
<slax0r>  /me sasa84 hi  ... ponudim kozarec vina?
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> zakaj weirdo
<slax0r> err /me = /msg
<slax0r> :P
<msev-> dobr si ga :D
<idioterna> a ni to dost mainstream
<slax0r> ne na freenode se mi zdi
<sasa84> ne na ubuntu-si
<sasa84> :D
<msev-> nevem idioterna js nism iz unih cajtov k se je pecal po ircu :D
<slax0r> sasa84: saj ce pogresas ti lahko vsak od nas dnevno tezi na privat
<sasa84> jaz sem...sam je to že mim :)
<msev-> pr men je bil že msn messenger v igri :D
<sasa84> hahahahahahaha
<b4d> msev-: si iz cajtov, samo nisi tega delal :D
<idioterna> a to je irc specific al kaj
<idioterna> mislm
<b4d> a/s/l
<b4d> :D
<sasa84> lol
<b4d> amazing je blo
<sasa84> asl ja :D
<idioterna> da tipi tezijo babam je pa res timeless
<slax0r> adsl? :P
<b4d> na arnes server, nick breskvica, pa probat koga nasrat da se dobimo na presercu
<b4d> drugega itak nismo poznali v lj ;d
<sasa84> lol
<msev-> haha
<sasa84> pa pod uro!
<slax0r> ircnet ja
<slax0r> scriptkiddie world
<idioterna> ja ti se loh pod uro dobis
<idioterna> k mate vlak
<msev-> b4d a je kdaj tip prišel :D
<b4d> bncje za mobi kartice
<idioterna> kaj pa uni iz cerknce
<idioterna> k nimajo postaje
<b4d> msev-: ne vem, mi smo bli 100km stran
<msev-> aja haha
<b4d> bi pa rad izvedel ce je res kdo uletel
<sasa84> idioterna: pod uro v lj :)
<b4d> ampak verjetno je bla na drugi strani kaksna bejba, ki je hotla nas nategnit
<b4d> se izslo bi se :D
<slax0r> b4d: /nick breskvica && /join #sex ?
<sasa84> b4d: če si daš breskvica, te zapeca kakšen pedofil
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: mogoce je pa to hotel
<sasa84> eni so to delal... pa pol prjavlal folk
<msev-> no tale tinder se morm naučit da ne smem it na zmenk z unim puncam k majo samo faco slikano :D tut če je lepa faca :D
<sasa84> zadnč sem zasledila CrazyLemon na tinderju
<slax0r> opa!
<msev-> ares :D
<msev-> opa
<sasa84> opis: si za limonado? ožemi limono!
<msev-> haha
<dz0ny> both lemons
 * CrazyLemon prebral oženi in se ustrašu
<b4d> msev-: pa dobro to je internet 101
<b4d> vse na slikah je 100x bolje kot v zivo
<CrazyLemon> except lemons
<msev-> ma pridejo take k jih je 2x več skp k mene :D
<msev-> al pa da so luštne ampak so  "socially awkward" :D
<b4d> msev-: dobro to so vse riziki posla
<b4d> kolkokrat si pa ze sel ven s tindrasicami?
<sasa84> msev-: bi vidu mene... me zamenju za mosad :P
<msev-> 5x, zj sm mel 3 tedne pavze :D zj pa mogoče spet ka pa vem
<msev-> umes jih mal zapecam z densanjem, mal akcije sam nč dolgoročnga :D
<msev-> v hribih Å¡e nisem pecal 2 dobre Å¡anse sm zafrknu
<sasa84> densanje? uf
<msev-> to bi blo najbolš :D
<msev-> valda js sm dancing queen
<msev-> young and sweet
<slax0r> dz0ny: lmao
<slax0r> dobra
<idioterna> msev-: pa kaj si tok zbircn
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> zbircen do oblakov in nazaj, vsak vecer pa peljes al levanko al desanko na "zmenek" :P
<msev-> meh no need rajš grem športat pa tm energijo pokurm :D
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ne vidm kako se to izkljucuje
<idioterna> also, ni lih nek tezk napor masturbirat no
<CrazyLemon> question če mam http://s.hswstatic.com/gif/dual-dvi.jpg dvi-d grafično..kabl(adapter) pa dvi-i a lahk sam na adapterju odstranim teh par pinov pa je? :D
<idioterna> am.
<idioterna> ne.
<CrazyLemon> qrc ga gleda pol !
<msev-> idioterna, nazaj na temo o zbirčnosti, ne bom šu pod nek nivo.. :)
<idioterna> kasn nivo
<idioterna> socially awkward nivo?
<idioterna> mislm razumem da te skrbi za osebno varnost ce je premocna
<idioterna> ampak v cem je problem ce je shy?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: mislm...kakšna vmesno vprašanje! :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-DVI-I-to-DVI-D-converter/
<jabuk4> Homemade DVI-I to DVI-D Converter
<jabuk4> Make DVI-D connector easily from DVI-I connectorRecently we bought a led tv. I wanted to use it as my pc monitor. The tv has a HDMI port but my pc don't have any HDMI output. But my pc has a DVI connector. So I thought to do something with that. From the local market I bought a DVI to HDMI converter.The most interesting thing is that after buying I came to know that there are three types of DVI connector. My pc have DVI-D female connector
<jabuk4> &amp; my converter have DVI-I male connector.
<sasa84> msev-: pa valda se ne bojiš, da te bo nalomila
<msev-> aja ne idioterna tist je vredu :D
<msev-> sam ne da se mi pol leta ukvarjat
<idioterna> jah
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ja, kombinirke vzami pa populi par pinov
<msev-> z njenimi čustvenimi težavami :D
<idioterna> ce ne investiras tut profitirat ne morsa
<idioterna> ne mors
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sj bom..nimam kaj izgubit :D
<msev-> sj sm pr prejšnji "sm jo dvignu na višji nivo" :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: edino par pinov
<CrazyLemon> slax0r correct :D
<CrazyLemon> http://pididu.com/wordpress/blog/convert-a-dvi-i-connector-to-dvi-d/
<jabuk4> Convert a DVI-I connector to DVI-D | Small Projects
<idioterna> msev-: aja ti si sam dvigalo
<msev-> :P
<idioterna> pol k visje doseze gre pa naprej?
<slax0r> idioterna: ker se ne bo spuscala pod nek nivo
<slax0r> ;)
<msev-> ja nevem kle ni blo lih to :D
<msev-> če sva bla 7 let skp
<idioterna> zaka pa zdej nista vec?
<idioterna> a smo se to ze menil sploh
<idioterna> mislm, ti je izpolnila uno anketo
<idioterna> why am i breaking up with you
<idioterna> pa kok procentov je kej
<idioterna> vplival
<msev-> smo se že menil ja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pozabu si idioterna :D
<msev-> pač hotla je da se preselm v NM ni hotla kompromisa za LJ sprejet...pa tko zamerla mi je dobre odnose s tastarimi (ker jih ona ni mela s svojimi) in je hotla me čist ločt od njih tko da bi se na pol leta 1x slišal :D
<zdobbie> ma dej no
<msev-> uglavnm nima veze :D treba najdt eno tako k bo perfect zame :D
<zdobbie> vsi vemo, da je bla fovs zard tega kanala!
<Matthai> msev-, samo eno vprašanje je pomembno
<Matthai> ali uporablja Linux?
<idioterna> msev-: a iz NM je bla ona doma?
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> kranj ma pa dobr rain shield
<msev-> idioterna, jap :)..Matthai res je :D
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> tle je neki začel pokat
<msev-> haha idioterna :D
<msev-> prid na obiskt
<sasa84> msev-: res uporablja linux?
<idioterna> kam?
<idioterna> a v kranj?
<dz0ny> tklo smo mel včeraj http://imgur.com/rRElPys
<idioterna> ne morm, moja mama je tam :)
<idioterna> o kr lustna fotka dz0ny
<idioterna> hm pa se res neki kisa zuni
<sasa84> wow dz0ny ...hudo
<sasa84> dz0ny: a pr vas kej grmi/se slabša?
<sasa84> kle je začel pihat
<dz0ny> mhm
<slax0r> woah
<slax0r> nice!
<slax0r> res noice!
<sasa84> čist covfefe!
<msev-> dz0ny, kašne reflekse maš
<msev-> da si ujel strelo :P
<dz0ny> gopro :)
<msev-> aja lol
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> drugac je easy, zapres blendo pa pustis 10s odprt
<slax0r> saj ni tako tezko ujet strelo
<msev-> sasa84 kdo če uporablja linux :), bivša ga je ja :)
<slax0r> no, je ze idioterna povedal :)
<msev-> sm jo migriral :D
<slax0r> stojalo dol
<slax0r> dslr gor
<slax0r> sicer sem zaj gledal na zeninem p10
<slax0r> ze tudi ma vse nastavitve
<Matthai> idioterna, this is blasfemy: https://imgur.com/gallery/XWIg4HT
<slax0r> komot shutter speet pa apperture nastavlas
<slax0r> pa iso
<idioterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/bzYGqJSXvLUllRCEzw866UWE2Qg.jpg
<slax0r> samo kak ces to dat na stojalo neko konkretno
<idioterna> Matthai: sm ze vidu na youtube ja
<idioterna> Matthai: but it's the truth
<msev-> slaxor nevem z nekmu clampom :D
<msev-> js mam isti fon
<sasa84> lol Matthai :D
<slax0r> msev-: clamp ni ravno to
<sasa84> đonijeva strela je najlepš a:P
<slax0r> ker se moje nisi vidla
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<slax0r> had to
<sasa84> pokaž strelo, gromska strela!
<slax0r> http://shop.level.si/artikli-slike/186/0.png
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/janez.troha/videos/vb.1559617050/10213356432096168/?type=2&theater
<jabuk4> Janez Troha - Incoming storm
<jabuk4> Incoming storm
<Matthai> thunder: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAWkLsWQCY8
<dz0ny> 0.5s sem interval dal
<dz0ny> pa zaslonko na 1/800
<sasa84> pa Å¡e musko ma!
<dz0ny> edin iso je na 800 navil :)
<slax0r> Matthai: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc
<slax0r> najjaca verzija
<slax0r> ko smo ravno pri strelah https://i.imgur.com/q8TwhpU.gifv
<idioterna> dobr gandalf
<idioterna> nc, grem na posto probat sreco :)
<slax0r> bos loto vplacal?
<slax0r> (se to dela sploh na posti?)
<Matthai> tudi tale ni Å¡voh: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT3SBzmDxGk
<b4d> slax0r: na posti je sreca ze ce oddas pismo
<b4d> glede na to s cim se vse ukvarjajo
<sasa84> kaj pa tole?
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yeA7a0uS3A
<jabuk4> He-Man: Opening Theme - YouTube
<jabuk4> I have the Power!!
<slax0r> b4d: videl live performance
<slax0r> sta kar kul
<msev-> hahha dobr gif
<slax0r> err
<slax0r> Matthai: ^
<b4d> slax0r: koga si videl?
<slax0r> ne b4d
<slax0r> b4d: 2cellos
<msev-> najs
<b4d> :D
<msev-> un theme song od gladiatorja je kul
<b4d> kul
<msev-> se naježiš
<slax0r> 3 leta nazaj sta mela v murski koncert
<slax0r> smo se malo po koncertu po grlu spustli
<msev-> sta podpirala odcepitev prekmurja
<slax0r> kolega bil so-organizator koncerta :)
<b4d> :D
<msev-> slax0r, ti si zvezda
<zdobbie> seveda podpirata
<zdobbie> en je ljubljancan, drug pa zagrebcan
<slax0r> msev-: sem ne?
<msev-> loh mi groupijke zrihtaš :D
<zdobbie> boli njiju patka za prekmurje
<slax0r> no no
<slax0r> vsakogar zanima za prekmurje, pa cetudi se tega sam ne zaveda
<zdobbie> na koncu vas bo pa Orban aneksiru
<slax0r> ni tak speed- ?
<zdobbie> kokr Putin Krim
<msev-> tradeamo istro za prekmurje :D
<zdobbie> zarad termalne vode pa tiste mlake nafte
<msev-> pa gibanice :D
<slax0r> oh ne
<slax0r> k hrvatom pa ne grem
<b4d> istra ni bla nikoli hrvaska :D
<msev-> to je taprav dec!
<msev-> se strinjam :D
<slax0r> ne, ker je bila italjanska
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<b4d> ja, zdej pa pravijo da je srbska :D
<b4d> v nerodnem polozaju je nakratko :D
<sasa84> prekmurje je naše!
<msev-> limone so naše :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, why u no chats zadnje čase :D
<msev-> isto k dz0ny sta se upokojila od chata :D
<sasa84> onadva nista v službi pa nimata časa :P
<sasa84> jou jou ju upd !
<slax0r> sasa84: to je samo izgovor
<slax0r> jaz sem tudi v sluzbi
<slax0r> ze od pol sestih v bistvu
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> se malo pa bom 10ur na sihtu brez pavze
<zdobbie> wec
<slax0r> anede?
<sasa84> knede d ja
<CrazyLemon> msev- who said i no chat?
<sasa84> *weirdo*
<idioterna> you just don't chat, mate
<sasa84> preprosto nisi več z nami... manjka nam tvoja bližina
<sasa84> odsotnost prezence je preprosto zaduščjiva
<CrazyLemon> sj vem..sam moj duh je z vami
 * CrazyLemon spusti vn duha in odide
<sasa84> lsej to :S
<idioterna> to je ta zadusljivi del
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> +1
<msev-> haha
<msev-> :D
<msev-> <sasa84> *weirdo* -> so mean
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> rece gurenc k je dulenko napodu!
<CrazyLemon> Poraba energije pri hlajenju
<CrazyLemon> 1010 kW
<CrazyLemon> Poraba energije pri gretju
<CrazyLemon> 820 kW
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je klima pa pol!
<idioterna> megavatna klima?
<idioterna> kr impresivno
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<CrazyLemon> pa sam 400€ !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> tok pr ns cela ulca ne pozre
<CrazyLemon> par taužnt takih pa ohladimo svet!
<idioterna> 30kW po bajti, 20 bajt, toj kva
<idioterna> Å¡ecto.
<CrazyLemon> za drobiž!
<idioterna> pa to je max, nben ne zauga tolk skos
<CrazyLemon> 30kW/h ? to je kr proper usage :)
<CrazyLemon> al na dan?
<idioterna> 30kW.
<idioterna> no, ene bajte majo 25kW
<idioterna> je ze neki cajta kar sm gledu te podatke
<idioterna> tko da ne vem kerih je vec
<CrazyLemon> https://funtech.si/si/o-funtech/prednarocila-namenskih-grafik-asus-mining-p-106-06g/
<jabuk4> Funtech - Prednaročila namenskih grafik Asus Mining P-106-06G
<jabuk4> Sodobna spletna trgovina s široko ter ugodno izbiro računalniške,avdio-video, foto, avtoakustike, POS opreme in ostaleelektronike.
<zdobbie> mini next-gen?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kaj bos minal?
<slax0r> se splaca sploh kaj minat?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nič..min-ilo me je! :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r verjetno se splača ta..etherium al koji k je
<slax0r> ethereum?
<slax0r> kolk je dificulty trenutno?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<sasa84> msev-: a ti je to kjut https://www.dropbox.com/s/hh2pnnn617u0xqm/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-06-22%2016-22-54.png?dl=0
<CrazyLemon> https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/ethereum/
<jabuk4> Ethereum (ETH) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
<jabuk4> Ethereum price, charts, market cap, and other metrics
<CrazyLemon> god no
<CrazyLemon> kaj si tok slepa da rabiš dve uri?!
<sasa84> v gnome je premajhno :P
<CrazyLemon> pa dvakrat podatki o zasedenosti pomnilnika
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> šuš
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> še tko razmišlam...d bi tisto ukinla...k če že dam kej, dam kr v konzoli
<CrazyLemon> pa 5. simfonija.. ffs just shutdown -now
<slax0r> jaz sploh ure nimam
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: dala sme skor 70€ da grem lohk 5. v cankarja poslušat!
<slax0r> mogoce celo zvecer probam pognat minerja :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r do it
<slax0r> b*tch I might
<slax0r> bom rich
<slax0r> v enem veceru
<msev-> very nice desktop sasa84
<msev-> opa doktorska dizertacija :D
<msev-> kašno temo maš :D
<slax0r> kako msevu najt zeno
<zdobbie> "Jezus - zakaj je sploh vstal od mrtvih?"
<upd> sasa84, jou
<msev-> slax0r, najs :D
<msev-> dobra tema
<msev-> nč šmeksi in šmeksica, pičim js kod kuči, pol pa na sportwagen treffen :D
<idioterna> kdo ti je pa ozadje perforiru
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sej to je sostakovic, ne betovn
<CrazyLemon> idioterna right
<idioterna> msev-: sporta se zjutri, k je hladno
<idioterna> zdele sam norci sportamo
<slax0r> idioterna: torej ce grem zdaj z biciklom k speed- na pivo sem norc, al pijanc?
<idioterna> why not both?
<slax0r> that's what she said
<idioterna> ja, men tut
<idioterna> pa vsec ji je blo
<slax0r> :)
<zdobbie> idioterna: ampak ti ne pijes alkohola?
<idioterna> of course not
<idioterna> sej ona tut ne
<idioterna> pijan si loh tud od drugih reci
<idioterna> my favourite is sleep deprivation
<slax0r> zdobbie: ga tudi speed- ne
<slax0r> ker ga zre
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> msev-: prprav se... inkulturacija in akulturacija mašnih evholoških besedil v slovenskem prevodu rimskega misala
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> hvala msev- ... bl je tak živ pa čist zdej :)
<sasa84> Å¡e vreme morm pogruntat...conky manager me nek zajebava za vreme
<sasa84> conkryc pa... no :P
<sasa84> ooooo lordek :D
 * sasa84 se priklon pred LorD_DDooM 
 * LorD_DDooM globoko izdihne, z roko porine svoj pivski trebuh noter, ter se pokloni v pozdrav sasa84
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/03ROV.gif
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> lejga đentlmena!
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r dezgra, daj pojdi raje IS noobe tepst v svojem NTG-PRIME[L]
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: nimam special variante :P
<slax0r> pa sploh ne spilam NTG dosti, parkrat samo
<slax0r> niti MWO ne spilam vec nekaj grobo
<slax0r> si videl mogoce kek-tree?
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz nisem igral že več kot leto dni.
<slax0r> sem opazil ja
<slax0r> si videl mogoce PGI banner
<slax0r> CIVIL WAR
<slax0r> CLAN vs IS
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, res ne vem kaj jim dogaja v glavi
<slax0r> o____O
<LorD_DDooM> tardi
<LorD_DDooM> zdaj sva čist sasa84 izrinila iz pogovora :P
<slax0r> nas loremaster ki je res taprav BT geek, mislim da je vse romane ze ene 10x prebral, je skoraj eno uro pizdil na TSju :D
<slax0r> pa se res :?
<slax0r> :/
<slax0r> sasa84: installiraj https://google.com/?q=megamek
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kaOc4V-shQ
<jabuk4> FAROE ISLANDS BY BIKE, KITE AND KAYAK (Silent Odyssey) - YouTube
<jabuk4> To view the full story about NORTHSOUTH and learn more about what we've got planned check out Kickstarter campaign: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1198...
<LorD_DDooM> Ko bi bil vsaj JIHAD era
<slax0r> y?
<LorD_DDooM> zdaj pa pride še največji fail - time jump
<LorD_DDooM> Jihad bi bil vsaj lorewise correct
<slax0r> aja
<sasa84> slax0r: mega what?
<slax0r> ja ok, RL leto ne mores pretvorit v lore leto
<slax0r> ker potem se bi predolgo vleklo
<slax0r> lahko bi pa komo1 bilo 1 RL leto = 3-4 lore leti
<slax0r> komot*
<slax0r> sasa84: nis sprasevat, installirat
<slax0r> nic*
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84> ej lordi, a veš da sem si bicikl kupla?
<LorD_DDooM> pics or didn't happen
<LorD_DDooM> Gremo na turco
<sasa84> slax0r: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybGoyQIRKAI ???
<sasa84> sam sem si kupla trekking...
<slax0r> sasa84: yes yes :)
<LorD_DDooM> do CrazyLemon dol ... samo ne zdaj, enkrat jeseni, pozimi, ko so normalne temeprature :P
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: a ves da sem si jaz tudi? :D
<sasa84> zdej slax0r in dz0ny biciklirata... pa jaz tud
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš povprečne 30+km/h pol ne kolesariš!
<LorD_DDooM> Za sasa84 verjamem, slax0r ju pa ne :p
<idioterna> js mam povprecno 36 po ravnem
<LorD_DDooM> jaz imam 30+ samo na Franji, ko sem v zavetrju projev...drugače ne pridem niti blizu
<idioterna> po hribih pa vse od 20 do 35
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: pfff :P
<slax0r> zame je ze dosezek da se na bicikl spravim
<slax0r> ce to ni kolesarjenje ali je, mi je pa tudi vseeno  :P
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: https://goo.gl/photos/hBvW8XNhDzRudEbh8 :p
<LorD_DDooM> Nice, nice :)
<idioterna> js tut kupujem nov bicikl
<idioterna> ceprov nism se cist zihr ce ga hocem vzet
<sasa84> jaz imam povprečno med 21-23
<slax0r> same
<slax0r> samo po ravnem, ti mas vsaj tam neke brege sasa84
<slax0r> jaz ko do brega pridem sem ze tak zmucen da se se samo obrnem lahko :P
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: tale je pa moj https://www.dropbox.com/s/f5eie7xaoph42p2/20170424_123023.jpg?dl=0
<sasa84> ja, s klanci vred mam tolk
<sasa84> na bloke sem mela 20,3
<slax0r> sasa84: kolk si dala?
<LorD_DDooM> Vsi imate boljše bicikle kot jaz :)
<sasa84> 839 je bla polna cena...pa mi je dal 15% popusta
<slax0r> zena izrazla zeljo da bi sla z menoj na furo
<LorD_DDooM> Samo tista tačka me malo živčnega dela :)
<slax0r> samo z tem biciklnom ne bo ravno mogla
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: y?
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: jah...al ga morm nekam postavt v garaži :)
<sasa84> ne pa na vsako steno prslont :)
<LorD_DDooM> Tačka je en glavnih vektorjev nesreč pri skupinski vožnji
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: al midva s slax0r ne vozva peletona :P
<CrazyLemon> peleton je skupina kolesarjev za prvim(i) :D
<sasa84> trekking bicikle...d greva kakšen večer na kakšno furco
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: al jaz pa slax0r nisva vodilna :P
<slax0r> sva
<slax0r> ce sva sama
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> v svoji skupini vodva :D
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: a nis ti mel en hud bicikl?
<slax0r> sva glavna na vasi
<slax0r> pa ceprav sva sama tam
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> slax0r: MS glih ni vas :D
<LorD_DDooM> Sem, pa sem ga počasi prerasel in pred kratkim predal naprej eni hčerki od znanca.
<sasa84> če bi vedla, bi se jaz pofočkala :P
<sasa84> sam da mi neb bil prevelik :)
<sasa84> a si imel enga belga?
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk4> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 29.4°C @22.06.2017 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 40% zahodnik 4.13 m/s (14.9 km/h)
<slax0r> sasa84: na svetovni ravni je vas :P
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:11, Kulminacija: 13:05:59, Sončni zahod: 20:57:47
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> ta veter mi gre ful na jetra... sploh če vate piha na biciklu :\
<sasa84> gonš k zmešan pa greš skor nazaj :P
<slax0r> ja, je kar nadlezno
<slax0r> sem se prvic vsedel gor
<slax0r> pripelal 4km sem ze skoraj zeno klical da naj po mene pride
<sasa84> .vreme murska sobota
<slax0r> :D
<jabuk4> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 33.5°C @22.06.2017 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 30% jugozahodnik 3.12 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:03:14, Kulminacija: 12:58:36, Sončni zahod: 20:53:59
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 50min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> 33 stopinj mamo
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> ne cutim pod klimo
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne potrebuješ tačke
<sasa84> .radar
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE31ghxnLf4
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk4> 8 Magnificent Ways To Lean Your Bicycle - YouTube
<jabuk4> A few stylish methods to park your bike. Subscribe to GCN: http://gcn.eu/SubscribeToGCN Get exclusive GCN gear in the GCN shop! http://gcn.eu/2fXc5ar Whether...
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: evo, ena iz juretovih krajev http://i.imgur.com/I0gB9lw.jpg
<CrazyLemon> taken with a polaroid camera
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> 404 LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> radi!
<idioterna> pa res lej LorD_DDooM
<sasa84> temu se reče lep bicikl LorD_DDooM
<idioterna> a gres pogosto tle gor
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: but
<slax0r> I WANTS it
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: nasledn teden dobim kolesarske čevlje!
<CrazyLemon> slax0r polaroid camera?
<slax0r> we needs it
<slax0r> my precious
<slax0r> ne, tacka
<LorD_DDooM> idioterna: včasih sva se kdaj prehitela na klančku, zdaj pa bolj kot ne slackam.
<idioterna> midva sva se?
<idioterna> js se sploh ne spomnem da bi bjankije prehitevu kdaj
<idioterna> da bi oni mene pa sploh ne!
<sasa84> lol
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem, mene itaq vsi prehitevajo, ziher sva se kdaj srečala pa pomahala
<idioterna> ja na celovski
<LorD_DDooM> To že
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: kaj ti bodo kolesarski čevlji, če nimaš SPD pedal? :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM: pa se jih namontira!
<LorD_DDooM> To pa to :)
 * sasa84 strese gedore iz Å¡katle
<idioterna> evo, pa so lukne v parketu
<slax0r> pa ravno prejsnji teden smo ga porihtali
<sasa84> tam kjer mam bicikl so ploščice...še slabš :P
<idioterna> ploscice se tezje zbrusi ja
<CrazyLemon> thats a first https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_1896_ac92128270_cooler_master_hyper_212_evo_hladilnik    enaa linka am4 adapter na pcplus :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: https://www.mimovrste.com/hlajenje-pc/noctua-nh-d15s-nh-d15s?src=sug
<sasa84> a vi mate v eni sobi sam komp, da vse to not zmontirate? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Mancave
<speed-> sasa84 tako je
<speed-> NORMALNO
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> sasa84: na zalost se ne
<slax0r> je pa mancave v pripravi za novo bajto
<speed-> jaz mam eno sobo samo za elektriniko :D
<speed-> tam kje pa spim pa nemam nic :)
<CrazyLemon> edino pametno
<sasa84> pa ta mancave si sami pospravlate? :P
<sasa84> #samvprašam
<CrazyLemon> sam težava je pol k je pr0n tko daleč stran
<speed-> ja na pol leta se prah spuca
<speed-> pa je ok
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> na pol leta iz mize
<slax0r> pa vsak drug teden iz kible
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> tako
<slax0r> zaj pa bo dosti za danes
<slax0r> pa ce bo avstrija gorela mi je vseeno
<speed-> se delas?
<speed-> ka si nori
<slax0r> speed-: mja...
<slax0r> vcasih pa res
<slax0r> guzvo majo na treh projektih
<speed-> pitaj ovoga talenta gnes
<speed-> prisel ob 1
<speed-> sau ob 4
<speed-> korenjak
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> pa enega ne vejo brez mene dokoncat
<slax0r> te pa...sem se malo ponudo da bom pac nadure nabijal
<slax0r> da si malo bonus tocke nabijem
<slax0r> ker tak drug teden ali pa naslednji grem po vec money
<CrazyLemon> you go girl
<speed-> kul kul
<slax0r> aneda?
<slax0r> nic
<slax0r> fajn se mejte
<slax0r> ajdiga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.twitch.tv/newworld
<jabuk4> Twitch
<speed-> nebom ti pravo ka mas ze prevec
<jabuk4> Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers. More than 45 million gamers gather every month on Twitch to broadcast, watch and chat about gaming. Twitch's video platform is the backbone of both live and on-demand distribution for the entire video game ecosystem. This includes game publishers, developers, media outlets, industry conventions and press conferences, casual gamers and gaming for charity events. Twitch
<CrazyLemon> lp
<jabuk4> also caters to the entire esports industry, spanning the top pro players, tournaments, leagues, talk shows and organizations. Learn more at https://twitch.tv.
<speed-> ali tak si mislim :p
<slax0r> speed-: itak :P
<slax0r> ne vem vec kam naj z dnarom
<slax0r> sem ze vse bitcoine pokupil, samo tisti od idioterna se mi manjkajo
<speed-> hehe
<idioterna> a kups?
<idioterna> mislm, ce mas ze vse ostale, da bos mel celo zbirko
<sasa84> papa slax0r
<slax0r> idioterna: kupim, samo ne po taki ceni kot se prodajajo ^^
<slax0r> nic grem res, se malo froca vidim za danes :)
<slax0r> ajde
<speed-> ja prevec se je stroso
<idioterna> aja, komot tut po visji
<speed-> na ostalih
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk4> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2450.00, low: 2324.35, high: 2450.00, bid: 2443.05, ask: 2449.00
<idioterna> mislm, za 3300 ali vec mislm da bi se jih bil prpravlen znebit, vseh
<speed-> eh idioterna pa to mu senkas
<idioterna> pa sej sm jih vec k jurja ze senkal
<speed-> clovek more na firmi za vec denara prosit
<speed-> hise hoce zidat
<speed-> ti pa bos taki
<speed-> :D
<speed-> hiso*
<idioterna> jah
<speed-> da nebo pomote :)
<idioterna> ce sm cist posten bi jih najrajs zazgal
<speed-> nic sibam jaz tudi
<speed-> treba v nabavo :p
<speed-> ajd
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> mumilar!
<speed-> CrazyLemon celo mas prav haha
<speed-> \o :)
<CrazyLemon> d0h :D
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> miške... jaz pa grem mal na bičiklet
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> moja žlahtovka bi rekla, da gre "s kwolam"
<sasa84> mal smo rabil, da smo pogruntal :D
<idioterna> s kulesam
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<idioterna> sz bičikleto
<jabuk4> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.5°C @22.06.2017 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 66%
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:37, Kulminacija: 13:08:20, Sončni zahod: 20:59:02
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> s kaljeso
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk4> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 29°C @22.06.2017 16:10 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 40% jugozahodnik 4.09 m/s (14.7 km/h)
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:11, Kulminacija: 13:05:59, Sončni zahod: 20:57:47
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> damn wind
<idioterna> .vreme lj
<jabuk4> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 32°C @22.06.2017 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 35% jugozahodnik 4 m/s (14.4 km/h)
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:25, Kulminacija: 13:05:04, Sončni zahod: 20:57:43
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> mi mamo najbl gorko!
<CrazyLemon> samo če vrjameš podatkom!
<sasa84> miške papa
<idioterna> uradnim medijem*
<idioterna> .vreme groningen
<jabuk4> groningen: 26.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-729549/
<CrazyLemon> fake news
<CrazyLemon> fucking hot outside
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> pa dez se na izogiba
<speed-> prasic!
<speed-> se nas*
<upd> http://www.feelingisthesecret.org/
<jabuk4> Feeling Is The Secret, Neville Goddard
<jabuk4> Read or Listen FREE to Neville Goddards Spiritual Classic, Feeling Is The Secret online in it's entirety, Apple compatible audio, access 10 of Nevilles
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/FgF3j7R7#IRp1_6TTAYwyBzLMo8EvCJ2W
<jabuk4> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny> Vabljeni vsi kolesarji, gorski in cestni, na "BIKE WEEKEND 2017"
<zdobbie> o kul
<zdobbie> da le vem, kam ne it
<dz0ny> :D
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> damn, pa glih 1. mam en piknik
<sasa84> dz0ny: tvoja tršica iz osnovne ma 50
<sasa84> :)
<dz0ny> a maš plus 1 :D?
<sasa84> plus 1?
<CrazyLemon> you wanne be her +1? :>
<CrazyLemon> wanna*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kakšno je tvoje mnenje glede conversion iz dvi-i na dvi-d tako da se odstranijo štirje pini :D
<sasa84> oooooo miserere domine!
<idioterna> o zivjo
<idioterna> a cmo se kej o kolesarjenju ment
<idioterna> druzga se tko ne znamo
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> ragequit :)
<sasa84> kar Å¡el je :D
<sasa84> yang se klonira!
<idioterna> 21:33<yang2> brezvezen kanal
<idioterna> 21:33<yang2> sploh odkar si ti gor
<idioterna> i guess that settles it
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zakaj si tak..če boš tko nadaljeval bodo sam boti ostali :(
<sasa84> idioterna: a to ti je napisal?
<zdobbie> jebenti
<zdobbie> kulk je ze ura
<sasa84> damn
<sasa84> lol zdobbie :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: like you and me you mean
<sasa84> idioterna: če bo tko, boš ostal sam z mano, CrazyLemon, dz0ny zdobbie in slax0r
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> dost a ne :D
<idioterna> pa sej ste uredu druzba
<idioterna> edin yang je mal posebn
<sasa84> hvala, ti tudi!
<CrazyLemon> lejga prasca..sam 'uredu'
<idioterna> prav da sm grozn, ampak
<idioterna> prav tut da sm js kriv da anny nc vec ne pride
<zdobbie> idioterna: hvala ti
<idioterna> men se zdi da ga ful ferbc matra kdo je ona
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja uredu v povprecju
<sasa84> če potegnemo črto.... nismo slabi :P
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ti si super, zdobbie je pa iz celja, pa se zgliha!
<idioterna> zdobbie: you can thank me later :)
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> 21:36<yang2> ma prov moj sosed
<idioterna> 21:36<yang2> ko pravi, da se samo retardi menijo po ircu
<zdobbie> what now
<sasa84> to leti Å¡e na nas
<idioterna> ja amm
<idioterna> mislm
<zdobbie> he wrote via IRC
<idioterna> sej mu bi reku, da je zanimiv, da nekdo po ircu napise drugemu "samo retardi se menijo po ircu"
<idioterna> ampak nimam srca
<CrazyLemon> yang pa je "zdaj" 23.6. bere irclog pa gleda kaj mu pišeš idioterna :D
<idioterna> ja nej bere
<sasa84> živjo yang!
<idioterna> :pomaham:
<idioterna> sej bom hmal su gor twin peaks gledat
 * sasa84 ponudi svoj bicikel za malo furco
<sasa84> yang, prid nazaj, ko bo Å¡el idioterna v dnevno!
<idioterna> bi su tut travo kadit pa poslusat balkansko muziko pa vse to kar mu gre na jetra
<idioterna> sam k mi ne pase
<idioterna> no sej ze twin peaks je dost grozn
<sasa84> trava  + ceca = ?
<idioterna> zihr bi mi reku da to sam cudaki gledajo te ameriske serije
<idioterna> mislm da mi je ze enkrat ocital to
<idioterna> da sm ameriske serije gledal kot otrok
<idioterna> verjetn je mislu kvisku periskop
<idioterna> pa reku je da sm lolek
<idioterna> pa sm mu povedu da bolek je ta visok, tko da se z njim bl identificiram
 * sasa84 gre pod tuš ... da bo dišala, ko pride yang
<idioterna> no, pozdravte ga ce ga vidte
<idioterna> js se ne tusiram odkar je pes umrl
<idioterna> mogoce me zato ne more vec prenasat
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/raam-strasser-le-se-zmago-oddaljen-od-jureta-robica/425755
<jabuk4> Raam: Strasser le še zmago oddaljen od Jureta Robiča :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk4> Avstrijski ultramaratonski kolesar Christoph Strasser je zanesljivo zmagal na dirki čez Ameriko Raam. Za 4.940 km dolgo avanturo je potreboval 8 dni, 9 ur in 34 minut.
<idioterna> avstrijc ha?
<idioterna> izi je njemu, oni majo vec hribov!
<speed-> mater vsi neki hudi kolesarji tu
<idioterna> verjetno bo najbols ce CrazyLemon v topic napise
<speed-> a sem lahko v klapi??
<speed-> lani sem naredo cca 10km
<idioterna> /!\ POZOR, HUD KOLESAR /!\
<speed-> letos pa ali 1.5km ali pa nic se ne spomnim :D
<matjaz> jest bi bil tud
<matjaz> vozim se sicer na 8ih kolesih ampak ok
<matjaz> oz. koleščkih
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.10 aka Artful Aardvark | /!\ POZOR, HUD KOLESAR /!\
<idioterna> speed-: pomoje je zadost to
<idioterna> speed-: ce nardis med 0 in inf kilometri je ok
<idioterna> zunaj tega pa pomoje ne priznamo
<speed-> juhu \o/
<idioterna> glede tega a je interval odprt ali zaprt pa se sestankujemo
<speed-> ne ne saj obljubim da bom ostal aktiven
<zdobbie> zaprt, na desni strani
<idioterna> zdej mi je reku da so vsi pametni ze partnili kanal
<idioterna> in da je ta kanal izguba casa
<idioterna> :(
<idioterna> ne mara me
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: i have no idea
<dz0ny> kukr vem en zgubi analogni kanal
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk4> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.3°C @22.06.2017 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 69%
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:37, Kulminacija: 13:08:20, Sončni zahod: 20:59:02
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> a se sam men zdi al je to isto k prej
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sej pise 19:30
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk4> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 19.3°C @22.06.2017 19:50 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 77%
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:57, Kulminacija: 13:05:03, Sončni zahod: 20:56:10
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> swampy
<CrazyLemon> swampy? its 19 fcking °
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk4> ARSO: Kubed (233.9m): 20.8°C @22.06.2017 19:50 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 86%
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:19, Kulminacija: 13:08:53, Sončni zahod: 20:59:28
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> close enough :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk4> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 25.5°C @22.06.2017 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 64% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:23, Kulminacija: 13:08:47, Sončni zahod: 20:59:11
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: vlaga
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny raje bi mel 77% vlago pa 19°
<CrazyLemon> kot pa 27° pa 69%
<zdobbie> grem, k je ta kanal tko passé!
<zdobbie> in sem rabu nazaj skonektat, da vam dam v vednost!
<CrazyLemon> se grem stavit da zdobbie == yang
<sasa84> neumni Å¡e vztrajamo na kanalu
<sasa84> science of stupidity :D
<sasa84> miške, jaz tud zapuščam kanal
<sasa84> (za danes)
<sasa84> lahkonočko :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-23
<idioterna> dan
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp_> jutro!
<skyx> lp
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DC78qLVXgAE7CKH.jpg:large
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp_> o/
<slax0r> TGIF \o/
<sasa84> jou jou miške :D
<speed-> misika
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<b4d> zz
<sasa84> helow speed- lynxlynxlynx in b4d
<b4d> lynxlynxlynx: kdaj bomo arhiv lpn wiki dvignili nekam na kak server, plac lahko jaz dam :)
<b4d> vcasih se prav spomnem, pa bi rad pogledal svoje umotvore in se malo nasmejal :D
<slax0r> jutro minnie
<slax0r> sasa84: ^
<sasa84> ooooo slax0r ...živeli!
<slax0r> o/
<sasa84> slax0r: a veš kaj sem pogruntala? da sem ponavad jaz edini butl, ko gre proti vetru...vsi ostali grejo v drugo smer
<slax0r> hehe :)
<sasa84> a to nakazuje mojo naravo (pozitivno vrednotenje) al pa sem butl (realno gledanje) :D
<slax0r> jaz sem pa ugotovil da si morem stevec nabavit
<sasa84> sem tudi jaz gledala... eni so ful pocen
<slax0r> ker mam obcutek da se vlecem, potem pa po stravi vidim da mam na odsekih vseeno ~23km/h povprecno kar je zame itak amerika
<sasa84> pa km da ti kaže...kolk si naredu
<slax0r> pa se probam se bolj zaganjat, pa se samo izmucim za brezveze totalno, potem pa pride majhen bregec pa crkujem
<b4d> slax0r: ja potem ne kvarit procesa, ki deluje :D
<b4d> priporocam garmin edge 25
<b4d> to je bil top nakup moj
<b4d> iz njemacke kr poceni na rosebikes
<slax0r> 170$
<slax0r> a si nor?
<slax0r> jaz gledam stevce za 20eur :D
<slax0r> <- skopuh
<lynxlynxlynx> b4d: zadnjic sem pogruntal, da ga mam blizje kot sem mislil, vsaj wiki
<sasa84> http://www.bokal-sport.si/garmin/kolesarjenje/garmin-kolesarski-racunalnik-edge-25
<sasa84> tole je pa drago
<jabuk4> GARMIN KOLESARSKI RAČUNALNIK EDGE 25- bokal-sport.si
<jabuk4> Kolesarjenje. GARMIN. ŠPORTNE URE & GPS NAPRAVE. GARMIN KOLESARSKI RAČUNALNIK EDGE 25. Garmin kolesarski števec Edge 25 je kompakten in preprost kolesarski računalnik GPS s pametnim povezovanjem.
<sasa84> slax0r: jaz tud gledam števce okol 20€ :D
<lynxlynxlynx> bo res treba enkrat statični arhiv gor dat
<lynxlynxlynx> bbl
<slax0r> si raje kupim nek wetbag ali nekaj za bike pa si na telefon dam gor gps stevec
<b4d> lynxlynxlynx: tako ja, readonly
<slax0r> strava mislim da prikazuje samo avg ne?
<sasa84> slax0r: https://www.mimovrste.com/stevci/sigma-stevec-bc-916?tab=reviews
<slax0r> hmmm
<slax0r> danes se je baje steam summer sale zacel
<slax0r> must.... resist.... urge....
<slax0r> sasa84: evo, to je to ^^
<idioterna> vroce je
<slax0r> idioterna: ob sestih se ni bilo :P
<idioterna> vem, sej sm bil na hribu takrat
<idioterna> zdele sm prsu vokne zadihtat
<idioterna> da bo do vecera hladno not
<idioterna> tle mate radi offensive jokes ane
<idioterna> https://scontent.flju2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/p480x480/19275203_1378101668951532_3719421477966098401_n.jpg?oh=b85368e35b4973dc38ad0fd21b22588f&oe=59DCF474
<idioterna> i like the security context
<idioterna> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/23/genoa-airport-lifts-liquids-ban-for-pesto
<jabuk4> Genoa airport lifts liquids ban for pesto | World news | The Guardian
<jabuk4> Italian airport is letting travellers take as much as 500g of the sauce in their carry-on luggage, exempting them from the 100ml rule for liquids
<sasa84> miške, jaz morm zdej piškote pečt
<sasa84> se še kej pofočkamo
<msev-> najs
<msev-> kašni pa bojo :D
<slax0r> miskasti
<msev-> a pol bojo bl na varianto krofa? :D
<speed-> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<speed-> kak je tecno
<slax0r> WTF
<slax0r> hjkl
<speed-> waswas
<slax0r> skoraj me je herz infarkt
<speed-> ka pa te
<slax0r> hjkl tipke mi niso delale
<slax0r> o.O
<speed-> eh pa to ne nucas
<speed-> alt + numpad mas
<speed-> :p
<msev-> mogu prestavt roke na arrow keys
<speed-> aja
<msev-> unacceptable
<speed-> ti si vi
<speed-> VIM
<slax0r> vidis, msev- ve zakaj se gre
<speed-> eh
<speed-> nisem se zalaufal mozganov danes
<speed-> :D
<speed-> se hibernirajo
<slax0r> pa se i3...tudi hjkl za switchanje med windowi
<speed-> slax0r ni mi jasno
<speed-> ka se trgas v petek
<speed-> :D
<speed-> konec je
<speed-> wee(d)kend
<slax0r> nic wee(d) za mene
<speed-> kak te ne
<slax0r> nisem kadil ze...huh
<slax0r> 4-5 let verjetno
<speed-> to je najboljse te
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> well
<slax0r> fuck
<slax0r> 23 items from your Steam wishlist are on sale!
<slax0r> :(
<slax0r> tak
<slax0r> prva igra je ze padla
<slax0r> morrowind me se muci :/
<speed-> go drunk you home
<msev-> b4d, reku Å¡ef da sm pro k uporabljam vim :D
<msev-> da je vim bl proper k emacs :D
<slax0r> to itak :P
<speed-> welcome to 1990 we have windows
<speed-> :p
<msev-> učer sm vidu lambota k je mel trugo na vrh
<msev-> furala ga je pa ena pornozvezda mi je zaupal bratranec :D
<msev-> je bl na tekočem s temi vzdevki :D
<msev-> Lexi Roxx al neki tazga :D
<msev-> b4d, a na tvoj tamal usbc polnilc za posodt :D
<msev-> loh bi KI en kabl naroču zame :D
<slax0r> "mi je zaupal bratranec"
<slax0r> lmao
<slax0r> kako ze pravi zdobbie
<slax0r> WEC
<slax0r> :D
<msev-> kaj to pomen a to je novo?
<msev-> k prej je blo tfc
<msev-> al neki
<msev-> slax0r, spill the beans boy
<slax0r> wat en champ
<slax0r> :P
<zdobbie> een
<slax0r> sry
<b4d> msev-: pomojem nima
<b4d> msev-: napisi zahtevek, valjda bodo castili d:
<msev-> top :D
<msev-> sm bil v Veldnu :D
<msev-> hudi avtu hude bejbe :D
<idioterna> velenju?
<msev-> slabi desci zravn
<msev-> debeli z velik dnarja
<idioterna> mhm, sploh tm okol unga rudarja
<msev-> velden beim worthersee :D
<msev-> ne velenje pri velenjskem jezeru :D
<idioterna> ti mas cudn okus :)
<msev-> evo zj mi je prnesla sodelavka kabl
<msev-> najs
<idioterna> a to je evfemizem za kej
<msev-> nope
<b4d> msev-: evo ti njega ze sodelavke gore dole
<msev-> ja ta grkinja je na izmenjavi :D
<msev-> če km gre mi pove, se počutm k šef :D
<idioterna> jsm pa dobil dva nova nexus 5x iz stare zaloge
<msev-> pa en iz srednje šole je pršu na prakso sm mu bil kao šef, ta me je še bl tko spraševal za vsako reč :D
<msev-> ooo idioterna very nice kok si plačal
<idioterna> 200 po kosu za 32 giga
<idioterna> no plus ddv
<zdobbie> ti, sef?
<zdobbie> nic cudn, da ljudje zapuscajo tale kanal
<msev-> oh zdobbie :)
<msev-> tfz
<msev-> za enga srednješolca sm valda loh :D
<msev-> no zj je že zakluču :)
<msev-> uglavnm idioterna sj nemorš iz tega kr sm napisal gaugeat kakšne bejbe so mi všeč :D
<zdobbie> mja
<zdobbie> sam slik se nisi lepu
<idioterna> msev-: valda da loh
<idioterna> reku si "velden"
<idioterna> clearly gre za varilke
<idioterna> vem js kaksne so to
<idioterna> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ac/1a/aa/ac1aaa3157e37948bbd799bc2d3e781f.jpg
<idioterna> takele
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> te pa nic ne sprasujejo
<zdobbie> sam zasvasajo
<msev-> haha :D
<msev-> top :P
<idioterna> msev-: a to je ksno avstrijsko letovisce drugac
<matjaz> msev-, sem ti reku da je kul
<idioterna> a ste ze vidl kdaj kej tolk awesome
<idioterna> http://img.hihi.si/Upload/B9Ca.png
<matjaz> čaki, tole je legit tracking?
<msev-> jap idioterna to je nek fensi mesto ob vrbskem jezeru
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> je reku da obicn dhl express in da je bil free shipping
<idioterna> to je kolega naroco
<idioterna> msev-: ja sej vem sam pac "fensi mesto"
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> a je to tm mogoce
<idioterna> k s pyramidienkogel dol gledas
<idioterna> une neke posh vile pa to
<msev-> tm zravn ja
<msev-> pyramidenkogel je najs ja :D
<slax0r> vi kolesarji, torej tisti ki mate povprecno 30+km/h na ravnini
<slax0r> kaj vozite zraven za zejo?
<slax0r> vodo?
<slax0r> zganje? :D
<slax0r> al kake te cuzi muzi sport-energy-fucky-fuck-drink?
<msev-> ja take modre majo baje :D
<slax0r> msev- romance http://i.imgur.com/huBhVyX.jpg
<msev-> a to moram dons rečt eni :D
<msev-> slax0r, moj trener
<slax0r> u must
<slax0r> to sm jaz svoji rekel
<idioterna> slax0r: dva litrska bidona mam
<idioterna> za vodo
<idioterna> pol pa odvisno od trajanja
<idioterna> ce grem na morje vzamem sabo izostar tablete, k je not kalcij pa magnezij pa te soli
<idioterna> da ne dehidriras
<idioterna> k na 100km popijes okol 4-5l vode
<slax0r> kam pa dva bidona stlacis?
<slax0r> a mas dva ta nosilca al torba ali kak?
<idioterna> dva nosilca
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/good-to-go.jpg
<idioterna> tle ni bidonov not
<idioterna> se pa vid nosilce
<slax0r> makes sense
<slax0r> kolko si dal za ta bike? da vidim ce vec kot jaz za avto ^^
<msev-> most probably je dal več
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> slax0r: 1050 evrov je bil nov
<idioterna> no pa potrosni material je okol 300 evrov na leto
<idioterna> gume, ketne, bremze
<idioterna> stvari k se obrabijo ce se norca delas iz bicikla pa ga gonis
<idioterna> tkole mi je strava naracunala prvo leto
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/one-year-old.jpg
<idioterna> odkar mam ultegra gonilko se nism rabu spredej nic menjat, pa je ze vec 30.000 km
<slax0r> 1050? to pa res ni nekaj hudega
<idioterna> tko da je kr razlika v opremi
<idioterna> ja 10 kil je tezek
<slax0r> sem pricakoval res kakih 10k
<idioterna> ce bi placal 6k ojro bi bil 6 kil tezek
<slax0r> ko sem zadnjic gledal neke pa so sami poceni bli na strani
<idioterna> sam ker sm js ~100 kil
<idioterna> ni lih neki ful smiseln prihranek to
<idioterna> ma res nisem fan tega da bi zapravljal za reci ki jih ne rabim
<idioterna> ce bi tekmoval bi mel se nekako smisel kupit high performance
<idioterna> za to da se fajn presvicam vsak dan je pa res cist vseeno
<slax0r> ditto
<slax0r> jaz zato niti na zacetku nisem dal vec kot 300 za bicikl, mi ni bilo odstet tisocaka ali pa bog nedaj se celo vec, potem bi pa letno naredil 50km
<idioterna> je pa res bil v akciji
<idioterna> drugace je 1300 evrov ta bicikl
<idioterna> pa pac colnago je
<idioterna> best italian bikes
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/globalization.jpg
<msev-> idioterna, to je pa pocen
<msev-> pa pismo 100kg mišic
<msev-> kašna bomba si idioterna
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> ja zdrav kmecki fant kva
<msev-> maš noge k žrebec :D
<idioterna> (kva na koncu pomen "iz ljubljane")
<idioterna> aja to so mi pa ze rekl ja
<idioterna> od enga kolega znanc me je podil z biciklom in se je pol kolegu pritozil
<msev-> dobr si, kdaj si zaćel trenirat?
<idioterna> "un tvoj idioterna, pizda, noge ko ene smreke"
<idioterna> trenirat?
<idioterna> js se sam s kolesom vozim :)
<zdobbie> "best italian bikes made in taiwan"
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej je nek od zemante pic
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> bom najdu
<idioterna> https://www.flickr.com/photos/zemanta/8712488627
<jabuk4> Ruje Krone | @ Zemanta's HQ | zemanta | Flickr
<jabuk4> @ Zemanta's HQ
<msev-> jesus sj maš 20kg sam na nogah :D
<msev-> ne pa js vs Å¡vohec :D
<slax0r> idioterna: kako je pa kaj felt? ja, ne, mogoce, bejz vstran?
<zdobbie> mogoce
<speed-> 1300 ni moj avto vreden!
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> slax0r: joj sm su lih gor pipo popravljat
<idioterna> kaj je felt?
<idioterna> mislis bicikli?
<idioterna> firma pomoje niti ni tok vazna
<idioterna> pojma nimam zakaj sem colnagota vzel
<idioterna> v oci mi je padu i guess
<slax0r>  idioterna no saj ko bom tak dalec da bom nabavljal bicikl te bom se malo zagnjavil z enimi parimi
<slax0r> trenutno je se ta dovolj
<dz0ny> sasa84: cestnega al mtb
<sasa84> dz0ny: a?
<dz0ny> ah sry
<dz0ny> slax0r: ^
<sasa84> a kakšen bicikl bi zdej kupla?
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> dz0ny: cestaka!
<slax0r> dz0ny: cestni
<dz0ny> prevec sta bliz
<slax0r> ^^
<b4d> prekmurci, kaj pravite na tole Niko Zorjan :D
<slax0r> sasa84 bo spremenila nick v esasa84 pa bo
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> boste vidl... čez par let bova jaz pa slax0r kolesarska atrakcija :P
<slax0r> b4d: sestricna od zene, ali nekak tak
<slax0r> sasa84: cez par let? a nisva ze? :P
<sasa84> moj bratranc je pa hodu z almo... nevempriimka
<b4d> sasa84: a una je bla lustkana :D
<b4d> kaj je bla ze
<sasa84> slax0r: zdej sva bl za zaprt krog ljudi...uno Å¡e pride
<slax0r> mas prav
<slax0r> jaz sem danes bil ze priden
<slax0r> zjutraj vrezal 20km
<slax0r> ^^
 * sasa84 gre pogledat na stravo
<slax0r> bi po sihtu se, samo je malo prevroce se mi zdi
<slax0r> pa nocem bit norc kot idioterna pravi
<b4d> sasa84: merklin?
<sasa84> b4d: yes!
<sasa84> slax0r: a dns maš šiht?
<slax0r> sasa84: da
<slax0r> ni zime za eskime
<sasa84> o pišuka
<dz0ny> Na Arsu pravijo, da je bila v Ljubljani in Dobličah pri Črnomlju minula noč rekordno topla, saj temperatura zraka ni padla pod 23,9 stopinje oziroma 25,6 stopinje Celzija.
<sasa84> pa glih dns pop grem v lj :\
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<msev-> it coz so hot people are here in LJ
<jabuk4> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 28.3°C @23.06.2017 10:50 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 45%
<msev-> its*
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:12, Kulminacija: 13:05:15, Sončni zahod: 20:56:19
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> men kaze 32
<msev-> sasa84, jebač tale tvoj bratranc :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: si bolj zakuril pod svoj termometer kot pod arsotov ;)
<dz0ny> od arsota je v gozdu
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> moj mal bl realno med hisami
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk4> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 28°C @23.06.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 48% južni veter 5.69 m/s (20.5 km/h)
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:26, Kulminacija: 13:06:11, Sončni zahod: 20:57:56
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk4> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 32°C @23.06.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 39% jugozahodnik 4.2 m/s (15.1 km/h)
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:40, Kulminacija: 13:05:26, Sončni zahod: 20:58:11
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> damn...luštno bo :\
<idioterna> jsm lih prsu po spricvau
<idioterna> vroce je
<zdobbie> a bos odlicen?
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk4> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 32.7°C @23.06.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 41% jugozahodnik 2.62 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:03:29, Kulminacija: 12:58:48, Sončni zahod: 20:54:07
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 50min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> zdobbie: pomoje ja
<sasa84> idioterna: sta že oba v šoli?
<zdobbie> not for long
<slax0r> kaj pa ko je petek
<slax0r> pa se vedno delam
<slax0r> \o/
<slax0r> sasa84: piskoti uspeli?
<sasa84> aja, sej dns je petk!
<sasa84> jao
<sasa84> ne vem zkaj mislm d je sobota :S
<slax0r> o__O
<slax0r> pozabla it v sluzbo?
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> zto pa sem čudno spraašvala, če dns delaš :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> faaaak, Å¡iht!!!!
<sasa84> :D :D :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ne, res? :D
<sasa84> čakte, dejte mi 15min...sam poštemplat se grem :D
<sasa84> *javna uprava*
<slax0r> perks and shit
<sasa84> ne ne... izpiti so zdaj :)
<sasa84> to pa Å¡efe
<sasa84> jaz nimam dost službe... na vsake tolk grem težit :)
<sasa84> ampak takrat za oreng!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> koncentracija se nabere...in pol je pulfr :P
<CrazyLemon> kako se dobi tako službo?
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi težil
<slax0r> ^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: teb ni treba hodit  v službo, da bi lohk težil ...
<slax0r> sem z limono
 * sasa84 hides
<CrazyLemon> mislim..težim že tko al tko
<CrazyLemon> sam rad bi bil plačan za to :D
<sasa84> no, itak nimam službe... avtorska pogodba.. to je za en !%&/#$
<msev-> kaj pol delaš sasa84 ne da se mi deducirat :D
<sasa84> as. sem na faxu
<idioterna> sasa84: sta
<msev-> ass. je na faksu :D
<msev-> asistentka :D
<msev-> aja a kr nerabte se Å¡templat
<msev-> kok dobr
<msev-> mi se mormo pa skoz na KI-ju
<sasa84> jaz prek avtorske napišem tajniku kdaj sme bla na faxu pa kolk ur
<sasa84> itak ma pa to tud prof. zabeležen
<msev-> rečeš 5x8
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker si avtor of bullshit? :P
<msev-> uresnic pa sam 1x8
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: znađi se!
<CrazyLemon> snađi*
<sasa84> *ups*
<sasa84> mogoče bo jesen kšna druga službica... držte tačke :)
<msev-> a mate kšno ubuntu-si gasilsko fotko :D
<sasa84> in pol si kupm pinarello dogma f10 CrazyLemon ! in to s prvo plačo!
<sasa84> aja...ne bom direktorca slabe banke... Å¡it
<msev-> boš direktorica dobre :D
<sasa84> msev-: nimamo... vsakega posebej morš guglat
<msev-> my google foo is weak
<sasa84> jaz imam največ fotk od CrazyLemon ...sam nimam celga, mam azlične dele telessa... leva noga, desna noga, lev gleženj, leva podlaht...
<slax0r> no pocasi bos ga lahko sestavila
<sasa84> glavo mam tud
<sasa84> http://idolosol.com/images/weirdo-2.jpg
<msev-> lol
<slax0r> ja iii
<sasa84> lušn fant ane
<sasa84> fantje, dejmo vsi skupej
<sasa84> YANG, VRNI SEEEEE
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> no v glavnem... CrazyLemon ma fenomenln stajling za pričeske
<slax0r> sasa84: bo pa one heck of a placa ce bos z prvo placo kupla ta bajk :)
<msev-> pismo CrazyLemon pol mi morš pa kej pošmekat čupo :D
<msev-> da bojo bl palile lubice :D
<sasa84> slax0r: sej pol sem se spomnla, da ne bom direktorca državne firme... klinc
<b4d> idioterna: a mas to kaksno kul resitev za shareat fotke preko serverja, al na roke?
<msev-> pa vidm da si za take special jopiče tut specialist CrazyLemon
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<slax0r> sasa84: lahko pa gres v avstrijo delat, pa kupis dva taka bicikla z prvo placo
<sasa84> :o
<msev-> slax0r, kok dobim kot farmacevt z doktoratom v avstriji :D
<sasa84> tam bi verjetno prej zaposlil teologa kt pr nas :)
<sasa84> farmacevt!
<slax0r> msev-: ~15-20k mesecno
<sasa84> msev-: ti bi lohk privat sintetične droge delal... veš kok bi zaslužu :P
<slax0r> kot nekateri verjamejo v sloveniji
<slax0r> sasa84: jap, to pa res
<msev-> holly shit ares slax0r :D top
<slax0r> moj, zdaj ze, direktor je opus dei
<slax0r> msev-: ja ne vem, nekateri tako verjamejo, da mi ko v avstriji delamo nam samo dnari letijo
<sasa84> a je tipo nakjliran al mal usekan?
<msev-> aja Å¡it pol :D
<slax0r> nakjliran?
<slax0r> wutsdat?
<sasa84> nakuliran
<msev-> sasa84, a rabš kšno tabletko :D
<sasa84> nakülyran
<slax0r> erm..
<slax0r> wutsdat?
<sasa84> msev-: sumljiv si mi... ne hvala
<sasa84> kšna droga za posilstvo...reši se kdor se more
<slax0r> ne, saj drugace je cist kul, pac...v verske debate ne smes z njim
<msev-> sam vitaminčke :D
<sasa84> slax0r: reč d si bil pr birmi
<sasa84> in se družiš s teologinjo :P
<slax0r> ma pac svoje religiozne momente, ne mine juzna brez da bi na hitro zmolil, itd
<slax0r> samo mene to sploh ne moti
<sasa84> s kolesom občudujeva božje stvarstvo
<slax0r> ni pa da bi probal kaj forsirat itd
<sasa84> to ej kul
<sasa84> zoprno je, če eni gonjo svoje ke  u (vstavi)
<sasa84> če je pa nakuliran...pa je ok
<msev-> ena ful religiozna punca mi je rekla, da sm bil prehitr k sm jo par dni po tem k sva plesala po smsu povabu na drinko. bi mogu prej kao o vremenu se pogovarjat, wtf :D
<slax0r> ma ja, saj mas iz obeh strani
<slax0r> meni so tudi ti glupi ki grejo do nekoga ki verjame in ga hocejo po vsej sili prepricat v obratno
<msev-> kko si lah bl počasn kt da povabš sam na drinko, sj če greš na drinko to ni zagotovilo da se boš žgal :D
<slax0r> msev-: ti si pa res playa
<msev-> tsss
<slax0r> kako da ne
<sasa84> ccc msev-
<slax0r> speed-: me je povabil na drink
<slax0r> kaj mislis da to pomeni?
<sasa84> midva sva se 1x s slax0r dogovarjala za drink!
<msev-> kdo bo punca v vajini zvezi? :D
<sasa84> slax0r:
<msev-> hahah :D
<slax0r> sasa84: ne vem kake namene mas z mano...
<slax0r> prvo dajva kaj o vremenu pa tako
<msev-> ja že ve česa si navajen s strani speeda
<sasa84> O_o
<sasa84> slax0r: dns bo vroče
<slax0r> heh
<slax0r> vsak cas bo nevihta
<msev-> uglavnm ja, a ni butasta fora, če se ni hotla dobit nj ne da cifre niti nj ne pleše :D
<slax0r> dobesedno sicer
<slax0r> na zalost
<sasa84> :\
<speed-> ja slax0r
<slax0r> tuhtam ce se mi da id avto pokrit
<msev-> pol pa kao prehitr :D
<slax0r> evo ga!
<speed-> malo se stisneva
<speed-> te te pa nateran
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> to je to!
<speed-> no ovacik pa tam po 6
<msev-> avidš mata že debato o mečkanju
<speed-> iden zaj po meso
<speed-> :D
<msev-> a slax0rjevo :D
<sasa84> speed-: a ne nosiš mesa sabo?
<b4d> FEJST POMALEEEE
<slax0r> sasa84: kaput...
<slax0r> :P
<sasa84> :D
<speed-> sasa84 ja samo tisto je skoda
<speed-> nemre tisto vsak
<speed-> :D
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4atf_xpR_o
<jabuk4> Fejst pomale - Nika Zorjan (Despacito Cover) - YouTube
<jabuk4> Original: Despacito - Luis Fonsi ft. Daddy Yankee Video: Jaka Bizjak - Videoprodukcija Karo Media Make up: Indira Ekic MakeUp Lokacija: Terme 3000 Text: TIJ,...
<msev-> haha :D
<msev-> hahahahaah hecno :D
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbnlK-yIVdU
<jabuk4> Sia - Cheap Thrills (Cover By Nika Zorjan) - YouTube
<jabuk4> Hi! :) I'm Nika Zorjan and here you can hear my cover of "Cheap Thrills" by Sia. Hope you like it. :) My FB page: https://www.facebook.com/zorjan.nika My Ins...
<speed-> ta nika je prasica
<speed-> :D
<msev-> speed-, no dj mal lepš no zj k sasa84 bere
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pol k smo sami loh :P
<speed-> aja
<sasa84> ccc
<msev-> mislm da mormo nardit eno druženje glavnih akterjev z ubuntu-si kanala :D
<slax0r> speed-: pazi, ka to mi rod
<slax0r> :P
<speed-> eh?
<speed-> nej viditi
<speed-> hahaha
<b4d> msev-: a pela bo Nika?
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> se pa vid da po prekmurju rola... slov. nima tolk ravninee k prekmurje :
<slax0r> po zenini strani :D
<msev-> to boš ti zrihtal Deni :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<b4d> ja jest ki sem najdlje od prekmurja
<speed-> aha
<speed-> razumljivo po tem takem:D
<jabuk4> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29.4°C @23.06.2017 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 65%
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:53, Kulminacija: 13:08:32, Sončni zahod: 20:59:11
<b4d> ajde CrazyLemon me malo premaga
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> js sm najdlje!
<sasa84> pf
<b4d> ^^
<slax0r> speed-: ali hoces povedati ka jaz nisem prasec? :P
<slax0r> sem ne, samo ne taki kak ona
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> :)))
<slax0r> sem se vagal danes
<slax0r> 97
<slax0r> 3 kile je slo dol
<sasa84> lubčki, morm še spakirat, tuš pa šibat v lj
<msev-> kok si pa velk
<sasa84> a boste pridni brez tete saške?
<speed-> sasa84 ne
<msev-> poredni bomo
<slax0r> sasa84: bomo
<slax0r> psst speed-
<slax0r> msev-:
<slax0r> jebem vama sunac
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> boljse da prides nazaj v lederi pa z bicom
<speed-> evo
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> to to
<slax0r> se podpisem
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> sasa84: z biciklom?
<sasa84> afto
<slax0r> a
<sasa84> not bo pa tud bicikl :D
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> babno polje pa lj
<speed-> to je dalec
<slax0r> zvesti sopotnik
<speed-> za biciklin
 * sasa84 ni iz BP
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> lmao
<msev-> ona je z deščjega polja :D
<sasa84> ajde, čafči :D
<speed-> ajt
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<slax0r> ajde sasa84
<slax0r> pridna bit :)
<sasa84> dz0ny je iz babnega, jaz pa iz dedscovega :D
<sasa84> dedscov vrh
<sasa84> :D
<msev-> tm se najrajš povzpne :D
<msev-> dz0ny, gre pa v babjo jamo :D
<sasa84> grem!
<sasa84> haha:D
<slax0r> jaz pa avto pokrivat
<sasa84> papa :)
<slax0r> ajdi
<sasa84> čaw
<speed-> eh pa nebo nic slax0r
<CrazyLemon> ej..a z monitorjem dobiš vse kable?
<speed-> ne
<CrazyLemon> zakvaj? :(
<speed-> nevem meni se zdi da skos samo enega dajo prasci
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej če ima monitor displayport, dvi-d, hdmi dobiš kerga? :D
<CrazyLemon> najcenejšega? :D
<b4d> CrazyLemon: ponavadi najmanj uporabnega
<speed-> jaz sem dvi dobo
<speed-> :D
<CrazyLemon> well that sucks!
<slax0r> speed-: jaz tudi mislim da ne
<slax0r> samo jebes
<slax0r> raje dam gor, kot pa se potem po glavi mlatim zakaj nisem gor dal
<speed-> :)
<speed-> uh ceglih neksi presenetljivo velki flek
<speed-> ide proti ms
<speed-> nic zaj pa resno morem picit, se cujemo ajd
<slax0r> ajde spidi
<slax0r> gonzales
<msev-> slax0r, o pismo kko lepo rola al se kotalka v tem videospotu
<msev-> sploh nism bil pozorn al je mela rolerje a kotalke :D
<msev-> oz. speed-
<msev-> :D
<b4d> :D
<speed-> eh pizdo se pol vore moren zaj pocakati
<speed-> ka se vliva :)
<speed-> slax0r kak je v ms? :D
<CrazyLemon> vliva?!
<CrazyLemon> a vino?!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> speed-: malo crcevka
<slax0r> mislim ka je prek pihnilo
<speed-> ja ja etik se glih bliska na pune
<slax0r> dez ide
<slax0r> pa grmi
<slax0r> lejko startas speed-
<slax0r> pivo man na ladnon :P
<msev-> a najprej se je vlivalo zj se bo pa že pihnilo :D
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> shizzle ma dizzle počakajmo da se to zlije
<dz0ny> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Jun2017/4b1860540d_61940544.jpg?3360
<dz0ny> bezigrad ma poplavo
<zdobbie> kul
<zdobbie> sploh dezval ni tam
<slax0r> to je speed- tak divjal od murska do bezigrada da je vso vlago tja potegnil
<slax0r> od murske*
<matjaz> kakšen dež?!
<matjaz> jest mam samo sonce
<pitastrudl> v korpu se cvremo
<pitastrudl> in folk dela prireditve
<pitastrudl> sred dneva
<zdobbie> mad lads
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne bluzi čuj
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk4> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 31.7°C @23.06.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 50%
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:53, Kulminacija: 13:08:32, Sončni zahod: 20:59:11
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lej...komi 31
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk4> ARSO: Celje (244m): 31°C @23.06.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 47% jugozahodnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h)
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:08:51, Kulminacija: 13:02:23, Sončni zahod: 20:55:55
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 47min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> uf, kr 31
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> inb4 FECKED
<CrazyLemon> sam 31
<CrazyLemon> barely 31
<zdobbie> ampak mi smo 240m visje!
<matjaz> samo 240
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk4> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 31°C @23.06.2017 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 44% jugovzhodnik 4.5 m/s (16.2 km/h)
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:47, Kulminacija: 13:06:45, Sončni zahod: 21:00:44
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 47min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> 500m višje!
<zdobbie> maste pa zato veter
<CrazyLemon> so?! its colder the higher you go..everyone knows that
<zdobbie> odoh jst pogledat, kaj je na netflixu
<zdobbie> 0.
<idioterna> hm
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/stxry_so_far/status/877601931807649792
<idioterna> mam kul resitev za sharat fotke ja
<jabuk4> Curtis on Twitter: "Korean streetwear speaks to me on an emotional level https://t.co/0wzRVWNPBs"
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ni vec b4da tle
<CrazyLemon> he pinged out
<dz0ny> moram gopro nafialt
<dz0ny> stomrs in 2h
<dz0ny> storms*
<idioterna> na lj-vzhod so ze
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> to je blo to?
<idioterna> ja, 6 kapl.
<zdobbie> 6 kapl prevec
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/Insurgency/
<jabuk4> Save 85% on Insurgency on Steam
<CrazyLemon> insurgency sam 1.5€
<CrazyLemon> T - 59'
<CrazyLemon> T - 50'
<CrazyLemon> T - 36'
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8mLi-rRTh8
<jabuk4> BulgariaSat-1 Launch Webcast - YouTube
<jabuk4> SpaceX is targeting launch of BulgariaSat-1 from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida. The two-hour launch window opens on M...
<CrazyLemon> Lemonade (Trading Card)
<CrazyLemon> WEC!
<zdobbie> why do u trade urself
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie why not is the real question
<zdobbie> "craft ur own faith -- be ur own pimp"
<CrazyLemon> be in charge of your own life!
<CrazyLemon> T - 3'20"
<zdobbie> STAGE 2 LOCKS CLOSED OUT
<zdobbie> DLGKDKSLKNGINTERNAL POWER
<CrazyLemon> T-80"
<zdobbie> wat een math
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/878313692986621953
<jabuk4> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Falcon 9 will experience its highest ever reentry force and heat in today's launch. Good chance rocket booster doesn't make it back."
<zdobbie> so rekl /ready
<CrazyLemon> T - 45"
<zdobbie> GO4LAUNCH
<zdobbie> T-30"
<CrazyLemon> T - 20"
<CrazyLemon> T - 15"
<zdobbie> T - 12"
<CrazyLemon> T - 10"
<zdobbie> T - 4"
<zdobbie> T + 20"
<CrazyLemon> T - 1"
<CrazyLemon> liar
<zdobbie> .yt mi2 odhajas
<jabuk4> Mi2 - Odhajaš https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8tdLOQZaws
<zdobbie> ma ne vem
<zdobbie> to je itak vse CG
<zdobbie> fake rocket launches
<CrazyLemon> but the good one right?
<CrazyLemon> like..AMD ?
<zdobbie> sej bi loh vse to en kle razlozu, ampak so ga s kanala pregnal
<CrazyLemon> question.. ali raketa porabi manj goriva če je višja temperatura? :D
<CrazyLemon> +ozračja
<zdobbie>  max-q? more like meh-q
<zdobbie> zakvaj majo dvakrat second stage engine cutoff?
<CrazyLemon> coz of reentry?
<zdobbie> lul, tist mrezast stabilizator se jim je vzgal
<CrazyLemon> http://store.steampowered.com/app/447820/Day_of_Infamy/
<jabuk4> Save 40% on Day of Infamy on Steam
<zdobbie> jfc
<zdobbie> nobody plays it
<CrazyLemon> stage one is gone
<zdobbie> is ded!
<zdobbie> not ded
<CrazyLemon> not ded..but missed the target..so it should be ded
<zdobbie> ampak minus tocke
<zdobbie> k so sli ven iz kroga
<zdobbie> ampak ja
<zdobbie> we did it
<CrazyLemon> we sure did
<CrazyLemon> also..tile otroci 'moji' mi grejo na jetra
<CrazyLemon> zunaj savna..znotraj klima
<CrazyLemon> on pameten gre odpret okno pa zapre vrata
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk4> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.7°C @23.06.2017 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 70%
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:53, Kulminacija: 13:08:32, Sončni zahod: 20:59:11
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> CrazyLemon kaj? :D
<speed-> kam zapiras otroke?
<CrazyLemon> speed- tam kjer jim je mesto!
<speed-> okej...
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/878334920141135872
<jabuk4> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Rocket is extra toasty and hit the deck hard (used almost all of the emergency crush core), but otherwise good"
<skyx> sem gledal spacex :P
<CrazyLemon> bravo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie je bil flight director
<zdobbie> es lo que es
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-24
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/teh-25-neumnosti-nas-je-naucilo-usodno-vino-6273778
<jabuk4> Večer - Teh 25 neumnosti nas je naučilo Usodno vino
<jabuk4> Kaj vse smo gledalci pogoltnili v štirih sezonah priljubljene slovenske vinogradniške serije.
<CrazyLemon> https://thehackernews.com/2017/06/windows10-builds-source-code.html
<jabuk4> 32TB of Secret Windows 10 Internal Builds & Partial Source Code Leaked Online
<jabuk4> 32TB of Windows 10 Secret Internal Builds & Microsoft's Shared Source Kit Source Code Leaked Online
<skyx> auch
<dz0ny> Še en žolč https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=977301552374129&id=664382306999390
<CrazyLemon> why u on mobile
<idioterna> static is so pre-tesla
<CrazyLemon> .vreme mobile
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk4> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27.1°C @24.06.2017 8:00 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> stupid brain
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 61% severnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h)
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:59, Kulminacija: 13:05:38, Sončni zahod: 20:58:17
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk4> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28°C @24.06.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 63%
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:10, Kulminacija: 13:08:44, Sončni zahod: 20:59:18
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme Babno polje
<jabuk4> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 26.1°C @24.06.2017 8:10 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 64%
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:30, Kulminacija: 13:05:27, Sončni zahod: 20:56:25
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<skyx> en vroc poletni pozdrav :D
<skyx> https://scontent.flju2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19399035_451781048531716_8522765050916604951_n.jpg?oh=b2bbe7fc6db44149037f7b436d13484a&oe=59D302C0
<idioterna> jsm kr v kleti :)
<idioterna> bom pozim spet vn prsu.
<skyx> :D
<speed-> fuaaaaaaa
<speed-> kak kuri
<CrazyLemon> kak
<speed-> prevec
<speed-> zaj sem glih pokosil pa mislim da sem se malo overheatal :D
<CrazyLemon> Temperatura zraka na 2 m 24.6.2017 ob 11:00 uri je 30,9°C
<speed-> .vreme ms
<speed-> .vreme beltinci
<jabuk4> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 22°C @24.06.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk4> Vlažnost: 83%   pretežno jasno
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:48, Kulminacija: 13:05:45, Sončni zahod: 20:58:42
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 45min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> katarina pod ljubljano on meni da
<jabuk4> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 0°C @24.06.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk4>    
<jabuk4> Sončni vzhod: 05:03:42, Kulminacija: 12:58:42, Sončni zahod: 20:53:43
<jabuk4> Dan je dolg: 15ur 50min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> uhuh
<speed-> kaka grda laz 0 pravi :D
<CrazyLemon> pa praviš da je vroče..ti lažeš ne termometer!
<speed-> :'(
<idioterna> js bi 0
<speed-> jaz tudi
<idioterna> pejmo na antarktiko
<idioterna> a ze je optika
<CrazyLemon> js bi 20°
<CrazyLemon> all year long
<CrazyLemon> https://themysteriousworld.com/cities-with-best-weather-year-round/
<jabuk4> 10 Cities With Best Weather Year Round - The Mysterious World
<jabuk4> Cities with perfect, mild climate year round, the location of these cities have a huge impact on weather, gorgeous weather also attract visitors.
<CrazyLemon> loja ecuador sounds awesome
<idioterna> what are you, assange?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna what are you saying? only rapist go to ecuador? thats rude
<idioterna> and drug dealers
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp37jdduMbI
<jabuk4> The Guard - "I thought only black lads are drug dealers?" - YouTube
<jabuk4> The Guard
<idioterna> to je iz istega filma
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/optimism.jpg
<speed-> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19366431_1914187431940721_1425190846775293583_n.jpg?oh=2aabdf159d9b9c59ca4bdc2559f0e73e&oe=59C301F4
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> sej ga bojo cepl na ovco
<speed-> :)
<dz0ny> svašta http://i.imgur.com/GSUQvec.png
<Matthai> hoj, eno začetniško vprašanje... kako v pythonu izpišem znak %?
<zdobbie> %%
<Matthai> tnx
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj je to svašta? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYVi13xbJac
<jabuk4> Valaire - Golden Rule (Do the Oobopopop) - YouTube
<jabuk4> 'Feeling Sheepish'...http://bit.ly/SuicideSheepSpotify Golden Rule! Download... http://apple.co/2s7z9nI Valaire https://soundcloud.com/valairemusic https://w...
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-25
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk4> zdobbie: pong
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> v prekmurje republiko prihaja huge nevihtna celica :D
<msev-> save your kids save your wife
<dawg> sup dawgs
<Matthai> a mogoče kdo ve tole:
<Matthai> https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6661/autorun-po-priklopu-usb-naprave?new=1
<jabuk4> Autorun po priklopu USB naprave - Ubuntu.si Forum
<jabuk4> Imam dva Arduinota, ki ju na RaspberryPi povezujem preko USB kabla.
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Najdražji v Kristusu,
<CrazyLemon> Z ustreznim spoštovanjem in človeštvom, naj vas najprej obvestim, sem dobil vaš e-poštni naslov iz poštnega imenika in se odločil, da vam bom poslal dovoljenje za nadaljevanje.
<CrazyLemon> Jaz sem gospa Marina Robert iz Švice. Sem poročen z gospodom Robertom Robertom, ki je delal z gradbenim podjetjem v Aziji dvajset let pred smrtjo v katastrofah v cunamiju, bili smo poročeni, vendar brez otrok.
<CrazyLemon> kje je sasa84?1?
<idioterna> pober te miljone dolarjov no
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj naredim z miljoni?!
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> yang ve
<CrazyLemon> tis raining
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk4> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk4> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> se ena runda
<CrazyLemon> not for us
<zdobbie> vi ste ze dubli
<CrazyLemon> en mau
<sasa84> juhuuu
<matjaz> .sporoci Matthai z udev pravili se to lahko reši
<matjaz> jabuk4, u ded?
<matjaz> win
<jabuk4> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> nov kolo sm kupu!
<CrazyLemon> for realz? kaj si uničo kolnago?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nov-bicikl-za-zivo.jpg
<CrazyLemon> omb! naštimaj ji tapravi položaj na kolesu!
<CrazyLemon> unthinkable!
<idioterna> ja pa jadE
<idioterna> da nau dosegla do tal?
<CrazyLemon> lej..ni optimalni prenos moči na pedala
<idioterna> bom kr pocaku da se mal zraste
<idioterna> po pa 28"
<CrazyLemon> razočaral si me..bl kot yang
<idioterna> loh ti se jezik pokazem
<CrazyLemon> but honestly yang me ni razočaral..to sm pričakoval od yanga :D
<idioterna> :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej..živa ma enako kolo kot ti
<zdobbie> slam that stme
<CrazyLemon> stem*
<CrazyLemon> ^
<sasa84> idioterna: najs! :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ja valda... take bicikle majo pravi kolesarji!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..take bicikle majo otroci :p
<sasa84> to ti misliš!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: eni se pa ne vozjo po cesti a veš :P
<matjaz> sej a nas je yang čist zapustu?
<sasa84> matjaz: zgleda :\
<CrazyLemon> naj počiva v miru :(
<idioterna> matjaz: ja, noce vec cajta na ircu zgubljat
<matjaz> good for him
<matjaz> good for us
<idioterna> mhm, sploh k mi pol na privat 100 vrstic napise k me ni pr tipkovnci
<idioterna> pridem vs vesel do racunalnika pa prec
<idioterna> OH FFS
<idioterna> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/439/557/bdf.jpg
<idioterna> clo pejstnu mi je link
<idioterna> http://paste.debian.net/plainh/5cb63f16
<idioterna> kako ga tut na drugih kanalih ne prenasajo
<matjaz> lol
<zdobbie> sem mislu, da tistle MLP meme
<zdobbie> bemumast
<zdobbie> se mi smo ga boljs tretiral
<CrazyLemon> mi ja..jure ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde..tudi jure mu ni nikoli napisal 'faggot'
<CrazyLemon> upam da jutri dobim ohišje! da lahko končno to zadevo spravim skupaj
<zdobbie> wat een debate-pivot
<sasa84> o đizs
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/mangartska-cesta-ze-pet-let-ni-prevozna-do-vrha/425986
<jabuk4> Mangartska cesta že pet let ni prevozna do vrha :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk4> Mangartska cesta po skalnem podoru novembra 2012 ni prevozna do vrha Mangartskega sedla.
<sasa84> pfff CrazyLemon ... s takim biciklom kot ti zihr ne!
<sasa84> jaz pa idioterna junior pa komot!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če ne bi bil že na mangartu bi ti skor verjel!
<idioterna> js ze kr dolg nism bil gor
<CrazyLemon> js tudi ne.. zadnjic bil gor 5.7.2014
<zdobbie> ja nis bil gor
<zdobbie> ce ni prevozno ze od 2012
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> zdobbie: +1
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie če bi bil na mangartu bi vedu da je prevozno
<CrazyLemon> .gif oh snap
<jabuk4> http://i.giphy.com/l0Iy5Qpw9pE9yX3yg.gif
<zdobbie> k
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0112lYQBPE
<jabuk4> Microsoft Edge: WAY Better Battery Life! - $h!t Manufacturers Say Ep4 - YouTube
<jabuk4> Microsoft claims its Edge browser wrecks the competition at battery life...But is it true? We intend to find out! Reboot! Try Tunnelbear for free at https://...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tIwZg8F9b8
<jabuk4> Iridium-2 Launch Webcast - YouTube
<jabuk4> SpaceX is targeting launch of Iridium-2 from Space Launch Complex 4E (SLC-4E) at Vandenberg Air Force Base in California. The instantaneous launch window is ...
<CrazyLemon> t - 19'
<CrazyLemon> meh..tole bo no go
<CrazyLemon> new fins!
<zdobbie> rdy4launch
<zdobbie> "weather is excellent"
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ja
<CrazyLemon> weird
<CrazyLemon> coz of
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/879067060558417921
<jabuk4> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Launch at 1:25 delivering 10 satellites for Iridium. Droneship repositioned due to extreme weather. Will be tight. https://t.co/6ZcSG29B74"
<zdobbie> Elon doesn't know shit
<CrazyLemon> elon knows his weather
<CrazyLemon> he lives in california
<Matthai> hoj, a kdo ve rešitev za tole:
<CrazyLemon> t - 4'45"
<Matthai> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t702622/p5567063#p5567063
<jabuk4> Zaznavanje Arduina priklopljenega preko USB v Linuxu @ Slo-Tech
<Matthai> Zdaj sem uspel rešit da mi naredi napravo /dev/BlueSensor0, 1,... ko vtaknem napravo notri
<Matthai> mi pa ne požene Pythona
<Matthai> ki naj bi začel brati podatke in jih risati na web
<CrazyLemon> pa obstaja tale file /sys/devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.5 ?
<CrazyLemon> t - 2'45"
<CrazyLemon> t - 2'
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, ne
<Matthai> samo tale dir je: ls /sys/devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/
<CrazyLemon> there's your error
<CrazyLemon> t - 1'
<CrazyLemon> t - 30"
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, ne razumem čisto
<Matthai> oz. kako bi rešil to napako ter zakaj se pojavlja?
<Matthai> here we go
<zdobbie> .yt mi2 odhajas
<jabuk4> Mi2 - Odhajaš https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8tdLOQZaws
<Matthai> 3 km
<CrazyLemon> Jun 25 22:17:30 raspberrypi systemd-udevd[1203]: failed to execute '/lib/udev/mtp-probe' 'mtp-probe /sys/devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.5 1 7': No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> pojavlja se verjetno zato ker je to v tvojem .py skriptu?
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, to ja, ampak ne razumem od kje to
<Matthai> ne, v Python skriptu se zgodi samo to, da on bere /dev/ttyUSBx port
<Matthai> in zažene tornado ter na websocket na nek port pošilja podatke
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> pol bo tole zadeva k jo udev požene ko zazna napravo
<zdobbie> zakon
<CrazyLemon> mja..ni ravno bullseye
<zdobbie> video feed so ohranl skoz cel spust
<zdobbie> in je blo noro videt, k je stvar prsla do bargea
<zdobbie> deployala noge, pol pa se sam gor usedla
<CrazyLemon> 'sam'
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> da bo čimprej jutri in da bo - upam - ohišje prispelo
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobbie> nau
<zdobbie> [ne bode]
<CrazyLemon> bode miller?
<CrazyLemon> sj vem da nau..sam i can still hope :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84> miške, lahkonočko
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-18
<speed-> jo
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> daaaaaan
<sasa84> oooo zdobbie
<sasa84> in zdobersek
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> my fav boys!
<slax0r> morning
<sasa84> ooooooooooo, slax0r the man!
<sasa84> slax0r, a rabš kšno tajnico al pa svetovalko? :P
 * sasa84 is on the market
<slax0r> sasa84: se ne bi branil :P
<idioterna> labour market al singles market
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/6rZ8g8R.jpg
<metalcamp> sup
<slax0r> soup
<zdobbie> soapy
<metalcamp> y not soap?
<slax0r> get. out.
<sasa84> get. in.
<sasa84> .yt beatles get back
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<sasa84> no shit
<slax0r> sasa84: where to? :P
<sasa84> no ... a dns bo pol lepo vreme? :P
<sasa84> ej slax0r, a kej bicikliraš letos?
<slax0r> skoraj nic :(
<zdobbie> get. out.
<slax0r> moral bi ja
<sasa84> a maš ful dela zdej?
<slax0r> sasa84: delo, druzina, pa se pecikl mam nekaj zjajcan, moram ga na servis peljat
<slax0r> saj vozim, ampak niti priblizno ne tako kot lani
<slax0r> recimo da ni zabavno ko se cel zacne trest pri 45+kmh, se manj pa je zabavno da mi zavore zablokirajo vmes in sploh ne popustijo
<sasa84> auč
<sasa84> ne ne, pol je bolj varno, da ga pelješ na servis... ni vredno, da se kje razbiješ
<zdobbie> does your bike start viberating at large speeds?
<sasa84> KAJ BOMO BREZ slax0r !!!???
<sasa84> lol
<zdobbie> mir mel
<sasa84> zdobbie, ..packa
<slax0r> zdobbie: yes
<CrazyLemon> https://savetheinternet.info/
<jabuk> Save the Internet
<jabuk> The Internet is in great danger. We are an organization who has the goal to inform and stop the EU from their biggest mistake. Help us defend the Internet!
<CrazyLemon> also.. ready player one is an ok movie
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobbie> is it
<pitastrudl> :shrug
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> it is
<CrazyLemon> very gamish..gamerish..whateva
<pitastrudl> h3h3
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-19
<metalcamp> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hi
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<pitastrudl> vroče
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<sasa84> näh
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 21°C @19.06.2018 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:31, Kulminacija: 13:05:40, Sončni zahod: 20:57:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 23.7°C @19.06.2018 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severnik 3.55 m/s (12.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:02:39, Kulminacija: 12:57:57, Sončni zahod: 20:53:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 50min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> pr slax0r se bo dns bl segrel :P
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.8°C @19.06.2018 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 33% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:02, Kulminacija: 13:07:40, Sončni zahod: 20:58:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
 * sasa84 uščipne slax0r za lička abu abu abu
<sasa84> uu
<pitastrudl> blagor tebi :P
<pitastrudl> sem šel tečt in sem skoraj usahnil
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 20.2°C @19.06.2018 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:22, Kulminacija: 13:04:23, Sončni zahod: 20:55:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> blagor dz0ny !!!
<pitastrudl> ob osmi uri je že pozno
<sasa84> pitastrudl, sej maš morje :P
<pitastrudl> res je
<sasa84> vzem Å¡e CrazyLemon pa se pejta namakat
<pitastrudl> nisem se Å¡e Å¡el kopat, moram priznat
<pitastrudl> se skriva, ga moram ujet
<sasa84> jaz tud ne
<sasa84> pitastrudl, a si sploh Å¡e vidu CrazyLemon ? jaz Å¡en
<sasa84> jaz Å¡e ne...se mi zdi, da je sam bot
<pitastrudl> haha :D sem ja, večkrat
<sasa84> kaaaaaaaaj? CrazyLemon obstaja???? :D
<pitastrudl> ja, lahko pogledaš na github, sem ga starral
<pitastrudl> ;D
<sasa84> za boga ne rečem, ampak CrazyLemon ... swašta
<pitastrudl> ( ≖‿≖)
<sasa84> to pa sam rečeš "ima boga!"
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> ima ga, ima!!!
<sasa84> slax0r, the man! \o/
<slax0r> kaj zdaj, kdaj bos moja sodelavka? :)
<sasa84> a kej iščete? :D
<slax0r> Go developer/developerka definitivno :)
<slax0r> za ostale departmente ne vem
<sasa84> koga za kofe kuhat?
 * sasa84 skuha slax0r kofe, z domačim mlekom (kmet futral kravo s silažo, da lepo diši) :P
<slax0r> zal ne pijem z mlekom :)
<slax0r> pa nisem lack toast and todler ant
<slax0r> ampak kave se pa nikoli ne branim :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: o/
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny
<sasa84> o/
<sasa84> slax0r, jaz pa doma z mlekom ... drugač pa podaljšane/dolge
<sasa84> no Å¡ugr!
<slax0r> itak, no sugr
<slax0r> sem dovolj sladek ze tak
<sasa84> mjau!
<sasa84> ++
<sasa84> pardon...tipkovnco sem pucala
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> samo da je cista :)
<sasa84> slax0r, kako veš, da je torek?
<sasa84> ker po pol deseti se začne kombi in ta muska https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nofH7PTTxlE
<jabuk> NOČNI SKOK - Ribe (Official HD Video) - YouTube
<jabuk> produkcija: TV GOLICA režija & montaža: JANI PAVEC
<slax0r> hu? ne razumem :)
<sasa84> ribe prodajajo :D
<sasa84> vsak tork... pred deseto ... mix komada "ribe ribe" (kdo to poje?), pa slak pa mejbi kakšni primorski fantje (brez CrazyLemon )
<sasa84> za pitastrudl ne vem, če tam poje
<slax0r> si ziher da ni limun v kakih back vokalih?
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> ne, k bi bil bl electro zvok a veš... rač obdelan
<slax0r> true
<sasa84> https://www.cert.si/zaposlitev/
<jabuk> SI-CERT išče nove sodelavce - SI CERT
<sasa84> če kdo nuca
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<speed-> nikjer ne pise EUR :D
<speed-> tudi € fali :D
<slax0r> isci USD
<slax0r> ali pa BTC
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/miha.mlakar/posts/10215712568794553
<jabuk> Miha Mlakar - Just TURN sound ON. :) | Facebook
<jabuk> Just TURN sound ON. :)
<sasa84> zdobbie, o7
<zdobbie> howg
<slax0r> pravi militaristicni pozdrav
<speed-> lol ej
<speed-> ka mi delajo
<speed-> ka je za slikami ??
<speed-> pa pravim ce so original slike dali 400x200 pixlov, normalno da ko se resiza na 1400x whatever, da zgleda ko drek, ce ze zgleda kak drek na 400 :)
<sasa84> speed-, težave s problemi?
<sasa84> briga te, glavno da si ti lep na sliki :P
<sasa84> jaz mam za spletno stran faxa slikano s fonom v kuhni :P
<speed-> :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> nervirajo me
<speed-> se ta teden!
<speed-> te pa malo off
<sasa84> ka si ti srečko
<speed-> ves najboljse od vsega pa je to
<speed-> da me upajo nervirat
<speed-> ampak za maj se niso placali :D
<speed-> sem napisal en grozilen mail sefu glih
<speed-> pa tajnica letela k njemu takoj :))
<speed-> mater jim vidim
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> speed-, komad zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWOyfLBYtuU
<jabuk> Florence + The Machine - Dog Days Are Over (2010 Version) - YouTube
<jabuk> The new official video to the Dog Days Are Over. Click here to download http://zaphod.uk.vvhp.net/v-v/100312134937 Subscribe here: https://goo.gl/RiTrDP Best...
<speed-> hvala
<speed-> :D
<msev-> ke ste miške
<msev-> :D
<sasa84> o mucek
<sasa84> evo nas
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/file/d/13uxK0cVe6F0Ui-Bo4XCXL2RQNhFhS_bG/view?usp=sharing
<jabuk> Matkovskafshort.mp4 - Google Drive
<msev-> #climbing #me #climberlicious #ballzofsteel :D
<zdobbie> #wrongchannel
<pitastrudl> nice
<pitastrudl> kje je to?
<zdobbie> pr Matku
<zdobbie> od Logarske mas naprej se eno dolino, pred AUT mejo
<zdobbie> !g Matkov Kot
<pitastrudl> uuu
<pitastrudl> lepa destinacija
<slax0r> sasa84: nas so pa pofockali na firmi, pa ne z telefonom :D
<sasa84> slax0r, slikco!!!
<sasa84> majs msev-
<sasa84> najs*
<msev-> bajs? :D
<msev-> hehhehe
<slax0r> sasa84: mas :P
<sasa84> slax0r, luškan fantt... dost bolj kot na stravi
<msev-> slax0r, dj Å¡e men da vidm kaj je tok lepga :D
<metalcamp> tale #ubuntu-si je ratal #date-si
<metalcamp> v dobrih starih časih je msev- vprašal vsaj nekaj približno tehničnega
<slax0r> sasa84: tam sem pa ja sexy :P
<slax0r> msev-: na https://ptpb.pw/_Q4D.png
<msev-> totaln slax0r kot sm si predstavljal :D
<msev-> izžareva geekavost :D
<msev-> metalcamp, sj bom :D
<msev-> bo še prišel za čas
<msev-> ta* :D
<sasa84> msev-, dej hitr kej vpraš ... ne vem, virtual žnj ne dela
<msev-> http://www.canonoutsideofauto.ca/play/ tole sm najdu
<jabuk> Play | Canon Explains Exposure
<msev-> sasa84, kreativno krizo mam z vprašanji :D
<msev-> nč ne geekam
<sasa84> zanimiv msev-
<msev-> vem da sm zanimiv ja :D
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo android 8.1? mam težavo da mi pri backupu ves čas pie za Call history, SMS text messages pa Photos & Videos "Waiting to backup"
<pitastrudl> a to pri whatsapp? al od googla?
<pitastrudl> ker meni tocno to pri whatsappu dela
<pitastrudl> waiting to backup
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> google
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mam
<sasa84> kaj rabiš?
<sasa84> hm... meen se je dons zjutri normalno bakup-al
<sasa84> backup-al
<idioterna> kdo se ti je backupal
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tudi jaz imam sedaj nokio \o/
<CrazyLemon> nokia bros before samsung ho's  o
<CrazyLemon> o/
<pitastrudl> kero si pa vzel
<CrazyLemon> 7+
<pitastrudl> zgleda kr kul
<pitastrudl> kakšni so vtisi
<CrazyLemon> tis great
<pitastrudl> noice
<pitastrudl> nokie so bl podobne stock androidu ne?
<pitastrudl> sem slišal
<idioterna> nokie so stock android
<idioterna> kolk upgradable so pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pure android.. or some like to call it Android One :)
<pitastrudl> sweet :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja..takoj ko sm prižgal telefon sta bila 2 updejta..en 800mb drug pa 400mb
<idioterna> hm nokia 8 sirocco zgleda pa kr nice
<idioterna> ip67 je
<CrazyLemon> the only good thing about 8 sirocco :D
<idioterna> aha pa 750 ojro stane
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa zaslon je tudi awesome
<CrazyLemon> oled
<idioterna> pa ip67 je up to 1m depth tko da
<idioterna> ni tok fajn
<pitastrudl> a ni ip67 samo splash proof
<pitastrudl> ip68 je pa tisti underwater
<idioterna> ja
<pitastrudl> meni pa koncno danes zacel oreo updejtat
<pitastrudl> damn samsung
<idioterna> ip67 je 1m up to 30 minutes
<idioterna> sam to pac pomen
<pitastrudl> je dejansko?
<idioterna> da ce gres v vodo z njim
<pitastrudl> huh
<idioterna> you wreck it
<pitastrudl> vem da se je tut pri samsungih dosktrat porti kvaril
<idioterna> k pac vec k 1m je hitr
<pitastrudl> pa so vseen ip68
<idioterna> 68 mora bit ja
<idioterna> da je serious
<idioterna> ceprov so uni eni
<idioterna> kva so ze
<idioterna> uni k zgledajo tut mal bl tko resni
<idioterna> cat al kva
<idioterna> ne vem
<pitastrudl> meh, men se vedno nebi nikol padlo v pamet da bi sel z njim v vodo svojevoljno
<idioterna> pac, nepridiprave loh z njimi tolces
<pitastrudl> ja, tisti cat so res orenk
<idioterna> ja fino je k loh pod vodo slikas otroke na toboganu
<pitastrudl> cat s60 al neki
<pitastrudl> to je res
<pitastrudl> vem da njihov high end model ma Å¡e thermal kamero
<idioterna> mhm
<pitastrudl> kr kul
<idioterna> da loh otroke na toboganu slikas v ir
<CrazyLemon> also pitastrudl ..battery is HUGE
<idioterna> to je kr plus ja
<pitastrudl> ja sm mal pocekiru statse, 3800 je kr lepo
<pitastrudl> pa se neki nov midrange chipset ma, 660. nisem nic bral o njem
<pitastrudl> ti zdrzi 2 dni bp?
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl bl mal sm ga uporabljal ker sm čakal bobovo SIM
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja.. zdrži kr dolg
<pitastrudl> kul
<sasa84> uuu, nokia bruder CrazyLemon !!!
<CrazyLemon> https://messages.android.com/
<zdobbie> https://massages.android.com
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<pitastrudl> čer
<CrazyLemon> ne
<pitastrudl> but why
<CrazyLemon> coz bitcoin
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5821.01, low: 5740.00, high: 5916.32, bid: 5813.49, ask: 5821.61
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 464.902940312 (0.0794877 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-20
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> why no smiley
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> speed-: vse najboljse :D
<b4d> hi
<zdobbie> speed-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z9m8ZlyZfw
<jabuk> Saška Lendero -Za tvoj rojstni dan... - YouTube
<speed-> o hvala!
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> prosim
<zdobbie> sasa84: speed praznuje !
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x393_08lLjo
<jabuk> 💜♫ SRETAN ROĐENDAN ♫💜 - YouTube
<jabuk> ⭐ https://www.facebook.com/lijepecestitkezarodjendan ⭐
<speed-> ja praznujem
<speed-> nekje med 6-7 zjutraj sem zolc ven dal
<speed-> :p
<speed-> ampak zdaj sem kot novi!
<sasa84> ooooo
<sasa84> vse najboljše speed-
<sasa84> pa po pameti
<pitastrudl> vse najbolse speed- :D
<pitastrudl> ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5718.59, low: 5669.07, high: 5916.32, bid: 5715.00, ask: 5718.59
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 452.724630661 (0.0790546 BTC)
<speed-> hvala hvala! :D
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 26.7°C @20.06.2018 15:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:39, Kulminacija: 13:05:53, Sončni zahod: 20:58:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 26°C @20.06.2018 16:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:39, Kulminacija: 13:05:53, Sončni zahod: 20:58:06
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 44min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> yes, za 0,7 Å¡lo dol... Å¡ibejmo :D
<sasa84> miške, čafči
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.6°C
<kichawa> hi folks
<kichawa> do you all live in Slovenia?
<zdobbie> in majority, there's also people living close to the border in neighbouring countries
<pitastrudl> indeed
<kichawa> i have some OT questions
<pitastrudl> go ahead
<kichawa> so i need to get from Koper to Zadar (Croatia) in July
<kichawa> i'm from polish archlinux community;) and spontaneously i think get some info here
<kichawa> the problem is i can not take a car from PL
<kichawa> this will be the one way journey
<kichawa> I will be very grateful for any help
<idioterna> it's a tricky route
<kichawa> i was looking for a bus, train, car rental, even ferry
<idioterna> try flixbus
<kichawa> yes i have found it
<idioterna> https://shop.flixbus.de/search?departureCity=8968&arrivalCity=6538&route=Koper-Zadar
<jabuk> Mit dem Bus von Koper bis Zadar am 20.06.2018
<idioterna> set the date
<idioterna> and you should have some options
<idioterna> sometimes it's a lot cheaper if you move the date a bit
<kichawa> the page shows that the journey will take 10h ?
<idioterna> yes
<idioterna> incidentally, it takes about the same with a road bike, if you're not carrying luggage :)
<kichawa> idioterna: why this route is tricky?
<idioterna> most people travel to zadar by highway, which goes inland
<idioterna> so koper - ljubljana - novo mesto - zagreb
<kichawa> even i found someone in blablacar ;)
<idioterna> the shortest route is across istra and along the adriatic panoramic road
<idioterna> hm, it looks like the shortest route might actually be through starod
<idioterna> where italian truckers travel
<idioterna> you can also try prevoz.org
<idioterna> nah, looks like prevoz.org doesn't include croatian towns
<kichawa> idioterna: what does "starod" means?
<idioterna> pity
<idioterna> starod is a border crossing close to rijeka
<kichawa> yeah, even i found the prevoz.org site :)
<idioterna> will you be in a hurry?
<kichawa> ok, i got it, starod is a village
<CrazyLemon> i think there also might be a ferry to some dalmation cities
<CrazyLemon> dalmatian*
<kichawa> idioterna: now?
<CrazyLemon> yup..there's a ferry from koper to zadar
<kichawa> CrazyLemon: awesome!! i would be a great experience!
<idioterna> no, from koper to zadar i mean
<idioterna> if you're not in a hurry, a ferry might be very nice
<kichawa> idioterna: theoretically, i have max 32h to be on the spot
<kichawa> from about 8pm (13.07) to 9am (15.07)
<CrazyLemon> maybe there _was_ a ferry :D      i can't find it anymore
<kichawa> of course in july
<idioterna> i think flixbus via trst will be the cheapest way to go
<idioterna> all other choices seem much more complicated
<kichawa> I'm so excited about this ferry
<kichawa> i'm looking for some more information about it
<CrazyLemon> there some info here http://www.vakance.hr/hr/dalmacija/trajekti-i-busevi.htm
<jabuk> Trajekti u Dalmaciji - Vakance Travel
<jabuk> Dalmacija trajekti, red vožnje i cijene trajekata u cijeloj Dalmaciji, vozni red trajekta
<CrazyLemon> but i think it might be outdated
<idioterna> you can take flixbus to pula and then boat to zadar
<idioterna> but that's slower than flixbus from koper to zadar
<kichawa> i found albo this: https://getbybus.com/pl/autobusowe-linie/koper-1633/zadar-1505/2018-07-14
<jabuk>  Autobus z Koper do Zadar 2018-07-14, bilet w jedną stronę
<jabuk> Rokład jazdy autobusów z Koper do Zadar 2018-07-14, bilet w jedną stronę, ceny i czas podróży pomiędzy Koper - Zadar 2018-07-14
<kichawa> https://getbybus.com/sl/avtobusne-rute/koper-1633/zadar-1505/2018-07-14
<jabuk>  Bus iz Koper do Zadar 2018-07-14, enosmerna vozovnica
<jabuk> Vozni red avtobusov iz Koper do Zadar 2018-07-14, enosmerna vozovnica, cene in trajanje potovanja med Koper - Zadar 2018-07-14
<kichawa> i'm so sorry for the language
<idioterna> no worries
<kichawa> does it sound good? https://www.croatiaferries.com/pula-zadar-ferry.htm
<jabuk> Ferry from Pula to Zadar
<kichawa> the booking page
<kichawa> http://cl.smart-ticketing.net/
<idioterna> sure, that should work
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-21
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> slax0r: vse najboljse!
<slax0r> zdobbie: zal ne
<zdobbie> oh ok
<slax0r> ampak hvala vseeno
<slax0r> it's the tought that counts
<sasa84> jutro mucki
<sasa84> zdobbie, vse najboljše!
<sasa84> :D
<zdobbie> HVALA!
<zdobbie> (ampak nimam rd)
 * sasa84 ugrizne slax0r v vrat
<sasa84> *phhhhhh*
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> zdobbie, sej ni važn... glavna je ideja voščila
<sasa84> ta odnos, intencionalnost
<sasa84> beseda, ki sem jo izrekla ...
<slax0r> sasa84: brrr :P
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ooo napsy
<napsy> zivijo
<sasa84> o7
<sasa84> helou mistr napsy, haw ja duin?
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/jf3FoRV.jpg
<napsy> pa evo, ide
<b4d> jutro
<b4d> ugotovil sem da je ubutnut dejansko uporaben :D
<b4d> da pokrades repo pakete za star Debian :D
<zdobbie> u but nutter!
<napsy> men dela top ubuntu
<sasa84> men tud!
<sasa84> best OS!
<sasa84> b4d, te besede so ble kr mal harš za našo ubuntu gručico ...
<slax0r> b4d: si najdel vsaj en uporaben feature za ubuntu potem :P
<sasa84> slax0r, naj te ta zvok malo pomiri
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nQ2oiVqKHw
<jabuk> Microsoft Windows XP Startup Sound - YouTube
<jabuk> That's something that I'm still hearing today. Download link below. Download MP3 (free): http://ballyweg.net/windows.html Download WAV (free): http://ballywe...
<slax0r> hvala, me tale pomirja https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6MczzFi67M
<jabuk> Danheim - Ulfhednar - YouTube
<jabuk> Danheim - Ulfhednar - is a dark and powerful new song from Danheim. Get the new version of the song on Bandcamp here: https://danheim.bandcamp.com/track/ulfh...
<sasa84> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aN1O7Q6_460svvp9.webm
<sasa84> tale pa za nasmejat :D
<zdobbie> then why am I crying
<slax0r> because you got something stuck in your eye
<sasa84> miške, zdej pa morm it tu da doktor
<sasa84> pridne bodte, slax0r espešili ju!
<slax0r> gud luck :)
<slax0r> jaz sem vedno priden
<sasa84> grazie
<sasa84> am.. ja
<slax0r> razen takrat ko nisem
<sasa84> nja
<napsy> wow, 3 bugfixes in a row
<napsy> i'm on fire
<b4d> gg napsy
<CrazyLemon> a je google iz google keepa odstranil reminderje??
<b4d> CrazyLemon: glede na to da so jih ljudje dejansko uporabljali, cisto mozno
 * b4d ne uporablja keep
<zdobbie> u got scroogled!
<zdobbie> kdo je ze mel to?
<slax0r> not b4d
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> RIP
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie incoming
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> živjo e1e
<e1e> CrazyLemon kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> e1e v redu..čakam tale dež :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ti?
<e1e> CrazyLemon tudi vredu... ah se prehitro bo prišel, no sam dež lahko, drugega pa ne rabimo
<CrazyLemon> no..tekma se je začela.. bbl o/
<e1e> kakšna tekma?
<zdobbie> fucbal
<CrazyLemon> what he said
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-22
<b4d> hi
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> kaksne CI/CD toole kaj tukaj uporabljate?
<napsy> gitlab
<metalcamp> +1
<metalcamp> pa lastne gitlab runnerje
<idioterna> microsoft :)
<slax0r> except gitlab mislim
<slax0r> ali lahko gitlab-ci povezem z bitbucketom?
<metalcamp> slax0r: lahko bi
<metalcamp> https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/ci_cd_for_external_repos/github_integration.html
<jabuk> Using GitLab CI/CD with a GitHub repository | GitLab
<jabuk> Documentation for GitLab Community Edition, GitLab Enterprise Edition, Omnibus GitLab, and GitLab Runner.
<CrazyLemon> .videl matjaz
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: matjaz je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred enim mesecem z sporočilom: hvala EU za global unsubscribe na newslettre!
<CrazyLemon> where is that dude
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. a ma kdo kakšen nice 22mm watch strap? :)
<CrazyLemon> strap..band... whatevs
<napsy_> vecer
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-23
<pitastrudl> jutroi
<napsy_> yolo
<napsy_> lp
<CrazyLemon> elpe
<napsy_> uporabla kdo tale lounge irc client?
<upd> memtest86 pokaze en error namest FFFFFFFF je FFFFFFFE shal i throw it away?
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-24
<dz0ny> upd: tist je sam cosmic ray zadel register
<idioterna> upd: a ob vsakem passu?
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5048.01, low: 4899.13, high: 5392.87, bid: 5047.40, ask: 5054.32
<zdobbie> 2K IMMINENTLY
<zdobbie> speed- ON STANDBY
<upd> samo en pass
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5057.80, low: 4899.13, high: 5392.87, bid: 5054.74, ask: 5071.92
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 378.140989929 (0.0746637 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> HODL
<pitastrudl> .vreme
<pitastrudl> .koper
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.8°C @24.06.2018 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% zahodnik 5.4 m/s (19.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:06, Kulminacija: 13:08:41, Sončni zahod: 20:59:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> chill
<CrazyLemon> tis nice
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.8°C
<upd>  .ping
<upd> google.si mi ne dela .com pa
<pitastrudl> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.npike.android.stravastats
<jabuk> Ride Stats for Strava - Widget - Apps on Google Play
<jabuk> What good is your biggest climb, or your 1500 miles traveled year-to-date if you can't constantly look at it or show it off to your buddies?Ride Stats for Strava is a growing collection of Android home screen widgets that you can use to remind everyone (and yourself) just how awesome you are on a road bike.Currently available widgets:- Basic statsWidgets coming soon (if demand is high enough):- Club leaderboard- PRs** Ride Stats for Strava
<jabuk> is not affiliated or endorsed by Strava in any way. **
<pitastrudl> tale widget mate zastonj, vem da eni stravo uporabljate :)
<CrazyLemon> tis meh
<CrazyLemon> odpreš app pa je :D
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-18
<msev--> to se mi pa začuda zdi še kr pocen :d
<msev--> :D
<msev--> sam neki
<msev--> a se da na specialki premaknt balanco mal bl k seb
<msev--> tko za širino enga ročaja recimo
<CrazyLemon> msev-- se..sam rabiš posebno orodje
<CrazyLemon> nekaj takega https://s3.eu-central-1.amazonaws.com/cnj-img/images/Ec/EcLqvGNtXxL
<slax0r> http://www.ingvar.si/media/k2/items/cache/a67e9d105d87a83c2081372f8c241cc4_XL.jpg
<slax0r> in nekaj taksnega se potem
<zdobersek> a to mas za s&m?
<CrazyLemon> tole je za s&m http://www.metalmikulic.si/data/image/katalog_izdelki/1469_image.png
<idioterna> msev--: krajso fajfo kups
<idioterna> msev--: kok mas zdej dolgo?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://bou.si/ii/zit-ad.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Iskra..dear lord :D
<idioterna> msev--: po anglesk se temu rece stem
<idioterna> msev--: a si ze najdu?
<idioterna> msev--: zal rabs navor kljuc za to zamenat, tko da al nes na servis al pa se tle pr men ustav
<CrazyLemon> po slovensko se temu rabiš 'nosilec krmila'
<idioterna> fajfa.
<idioterna> ce bos hotu "nosilec krmila" v stacuni te bojo sam debel gledal
<idioterna> "kuga? misls fajfo? to k balanco not usraufas?"
<CrazyLemon>  https://www.google.com/search?q=fajfa&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiQv_a7tvPiAhVywosKHVWODrsQ_AUIECgB&biw=1920&bih=949
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.com/search?q=nosilec+krmila&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwigm4fKtvPiAhVososKHUq9CfEQ_AUIECgB&biw=1920&bih=949
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-19
<msev--> ja pol sm ugotovu da je to fajfa :), zj bom pogledal če mi paše od gorca na specialko, ka mam eno odveč pa bom preveru če je krajša
<msev--> hvala za info fantje
<msev--> morm še poguglat kko se zic zniža
<msev--> precej drage te fajfe
<msev--> ampak ajde met bolj idealno pozicijo je bolj pomembno
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> msev--: drage?
<idioterna> ce je vec k 25 bux te nategujejo
<msev--> na netu sm gledal mal
<msev--> idioterna, a ma večji vpliv pedala za pripet vs. ne za pripet, al večji vpliv če je frame iz karbona vs da je iz aluminija :D
<idioterna> pedala prpet je +70%, karbonski okvir je +7%
<msev--> wau zakon :)
<msev--> zj mam k
<msev--> oncn
<msev--> look pedala keo sprint al neki
<msev--> pa bejba mi je dala zastonj svoje stare čevlje k so mi prov :D
<msev--> tko da top
<idioterna> msev--: ja sam mors tut noge met da ti dajo ta plus
<zdobbie> CJELE
<zdobbie> na Eurosportu!
<zdobbie> SENTJUR
<CrazyLemon> you're famous
<zdobbie> RIFNIK
<zdobbie> DOBJE
<zdobbie> LESICNO
<zdobbie> hjao, te picajzli grejo cez Buce
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a je konec
<CrazyLemon> je konec..ackermann
<CrazyLemon> "lahko pričakujemo tudi novo navigacijsko napravo, ki domet in porabo energije izračunava tudi na podlagi topografije; poleg tega bo voznik lahko uporabljal še Googlovega asistenta Alexa "
<zdobbie> alex ma boi
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-20
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/strasser-s-sestimi-zmagami-rekorder-raama-baloh-bo-verjetno-drugi/492608
<CrazyLemon> 500km zaostaja baloh.. 500km!
<pitastrudl> sup
<CrazyLemon> no tnx
<pitastrudl> wow
<andrej> Vedno sem presenečen nad debelimi fanti, ki poskušajo manjšati 5 gr od svojih pedalih za kolesa, ko prevečejo okoli 20 kg masti :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-21
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/sweet-jesus.jpg
<napsy> just because :)
<slax0r> da ne bi slucajno imeli kaksne ideje za takrat ko se bo show umaknil iz amazon
<msev-> crap spet je ta panicbnc dol padu
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-23
<lynxlynxlynx> https://lwn.net/Articles/791509/ tsk tsk tsk
 * CrazyLemon razbil telefon
<CrazyLemon> yay
<idioterna> sozalje
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<slax0r> what do?
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-16
<nms> poz svima
<nms> Å¡ta je tema
<nms> evo postaviću a kernel machhine vs nn
<nms> evo postaviću ja kernel machine vs nn
<nms> ako je engleski onda hi to all
<nms> ili stare ai knige vs nove ai knige
<nms> *knjige
<nms> koje su novice u ai
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-17
<speed-> HAI
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-18
<zbe> Lol topic...
